# TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. TETONAS Y CULONAS.



## propileos (20 Feb 2021)

Indice de los TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ, con nociones basicas para que puedas ganar a tu cuñao el que ganaba torneos de pequeño pero lo dejo

"... podia haber sido campeon del mundo pero lo deje porque total para que, ganaba a todos pero a mi me gustaban otras cosas, no le veia mucho sentido a meter tiempo ahi, ya me entiendes, los coches y la informatica me gustaban mas, mira jaque doble otra vez, te los comes todos ..."






TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ

SE TRATA DE ENLACES A VIDEOS ESCOGIDOS Y GIFS DE MOVIMIENTOS BASICOS, ESTE ES EL INDICE

INDICE





__





TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA PETROV.


Hola como los videos de ajedrez del hilo del equipo de ajedrez estan desordenados y el indice no sirve he dedicido crear unos tutoriales paco con las defensas y aperturas mas conocidas. Iremos viendo las distintas lineas de defensa y ataque con blancas y negras a traves de videos, que parece...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA CARO KANN.


La defensa Caro Kann es la que se plantea tras los movimientos 1. e4 c6 El video que pongo a continuacion trata de la Caro Kann vista desde el lado de las negras y te explica las principales variantes que existen en esta defensa. El video es espeso pero muy instructivo, lo podeis ver...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA FRANCESA.


Bueno la defensa francesa es la que se plantea con los movimientos 1. e4 e6 2. d4 d5 A partir de ahi las blancas suelen avanzar el peon e5 (la variante del avance) o bien jugar el caballo de dama por c3 o d2. Bueno aqui os dejo un video de Luison donde te explica como jugar contra la francesa...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA ESCANDINAVA.


Bueno tenia ganas de abrir este hilo porque a todos que jugueis 1.e4 os habran tocado las narices con el d5 de los cojones, vamos a ver como refutar eso, y mas adelante pondre teoria para los que quieran jugar esta cosa con negras, los escandinavos. La defensa escandinava es la que se plantea...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA APERTURA ESPAÑOLA.


Bueno la apertura española todos la conoceis. He visto videos que explican cosas que creo que nos podemos saltar. Y entonces para comenzar pego este video de ReyDama con golpes tacticos de las blancas jugando la española. Muy ameno el video.




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA SICILIANA.


Bueno el tutorial sobre la siciliana que ya tardaba en abrirlo, quiza la defensa reina del ajedrez moderno. Quiero comenzar el hilo con un video de hoy mismo de nuestro compañero y amigo Libertad. Jugando Libertad con blancas y el GM Namig Guliyev con negras...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA APERTURA ESCOCESA.


Abro este hilo en honor a nuestro compañero de equipo y amigo @GM GranMonarca que hoy en la bundesliga se ha follado a un 2100, jugando con negras y echandole bersakeo. El 2100 jugaba a 5+0 y nuestro GM a 2 y medio+0, jugando GM con negras. El 2100 le ha planteado una apertura escocesa. 1.e4...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA ROBATSCH.


La defensa Robatsch es la que se plantea tras los movimientos. 1. e4-g6 No sabia de la existencia de esta defensa, la he encontrado porque en las partidas de la BUNDESLIGA cuando te enfrentas con alguien de elo alto y te bersekea, por lo general te suelen atacar el enroque corto violentamente...




www.burbuja.info









__





TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. 1.d4. (EXCEPTO DEFENSA HOLANDESA)


Abro este hilo para almacenar aqui toda la teoria existente tras el movimiento de las blancas 1.d4. Se que es un tema muy amplio para un solo hilo pero resulta que abri un hilo sobre las defensas indias y youtube borro todos los videos de estudio que habia colocado. Como hay otro hilo del...




www.burbuja.info









__





TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA ALEKHINE.


Bueno abro este hilo en honor a nuestro compañero de equipo y forero longines @naufragodelpisito, gran seguidor de esta defensa. Comienzo este hilo con un video de la defensa alekhine contra el ataque los cuatro peones. El video esta planteado desde el punto de vista de las negras. Las negras...




www.burbuja.info











TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. EL GAMBITO DE REY.


Bueno abro el hilo sobre el gambito de rey, que parece que se esta jugando mucho en la VII LIGA BURBUJA. Voy a comenzar con este video que es un video relativamente corto de trampas, ya mas adelante se explicaran otras lineas mas sesudas.




www.burbuja.info













Juegos - TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ - APERTURA CATALANA


Abro este hilo para exponer las principales líneas de la apertura Catalana, que creo es interesante para jugadores conservadores o posicionales. Cualquier comentario será bienvenido, sobre todo si viene de gente experta en la materia. Pongo los gifs con los desarrollos de las principales...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA APERTURA INGLESA.


Uno de los tutoriales que tenia pendiente desde hace tiempo. Ya sabeis que la apertura inglesa es la que inicia con el movimiento 1.c4 Iremos viendo los videos que encontremos mas interesantes y fabricaremos gifs a partir de los videos para facilitar el aprendizaje. Voy a comenzar con una...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA APERTURA ITALIANA.


La apertura italiana es una de las mas antiguas del ajedrez. La primera partida de la que se tiene constancia con esta apertura data del siglo IV AC, y fue disputada en Macedonia por el padre de Alejandro Magno, el rey Filipo II, y nuestro compañero Longines @naufragodelpisito. Vamos a comenzar...




www.burbuja.info










TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA APERTURA BIRD.


Abro hilo sobre esta apertura con una partida de nuestro compañero @Triptolemo contra un +2300. Tripto gana la partida, destruye psicologicamente al +2300 y lo deja traumado para siempre. Tripto es un jugador irrepetible en la historia del ajedrez, con una mente en la que cohabitan...




www.burbuja.info













TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA DEFENSA HOLANDESA.


La defensa holandesa es la que se plantea con los movimientos 1. d4 f5 En otros hilos se ha comentado que el peon f7 de las negras es muy debil y conviene no tocarlo, por eso que esta defensa yo creo que no es conveniente usarla si eres nivel infrapaco, quiza sea mejor mirarse un poco las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (20 Feb 2021)

ANTIGUO PALMARES AJEDREZ BURBUJA. CAMPEONES DE TORNEOS ANTIGUOS DEL EQUIPO Y DE LA LIGA BURBUJA Y EL BLITZ DE NAVIDAD.

LB = LIGA BURBUJA.
BN = BLITZ DE NAVIDAD.
TCGA = TORNEO CHARO GARCIA ARENA.
TALA = TORNEO AMADO LIDER ARENA. 
CPA = CAFE PI ARENA (EL ORIGINAL)
TPS = NO ME ACUERDO.
TMA = TAMPOCO ME ACUERDO

EL PALMARES DE LOS NUEVOS TORNEOS ESTA EN EL MURO DE LA PAGINA DE LICHESS.

4 @MIP (III BN) (VI LB) (II BN) (IV LB)

3 @pemebe (I TCGA) (II TPS) (IV TCGA)

3 @QuieroUnaCasa (III TCGA) (IV TALA) (II CPA)

2 @Libertadpuebloespañol (II TCGA) (I TPS)

2 @exterriga (III LB) (II LB)

2#hungryabricot (I CPA) (I TMA)

1 @elfinseacerca. (V LB)

1 @ApoloCreed (I BN)

1 @LOLEANTE (I LB)

1#Lguizani (I TALA)

1 #tjigorin (II TALA)

1 #express16 (III TALA)

1#Vangill (V TALA)

1 @Knish77 (III TPS)

1 #Francisco_Mora (V TCGA)


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (20 Feb 2021)

Me parece bien siempre y cuando se vaya variando: una semana a 10+0, otra a 5+0, otra a 3+0, otra a 1+0, otra a random Fischer, etc.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (20 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> a ver lo que pasa que la mayoria de la gente no juega a menos de 10 minutos, vas a organizarlo a 1+0 y vamos a estar 3 para jugar.
> yo por eso digo 10+0 el que juega a 1+0 cede un poco y sube y el que juega a 30+15 cede un poco y baja y jugamos todos el torneo.



Desengáñate, vamos a estar 3 para jugar tanto si lo haces a 1+0 como si lo haces a 10+0. Este tipo de torneos ya los intentamos yo, Manitou y otros que no recuerdo hace años, y era muy difícil juntar a más de 5 o 6 jugadores a una hora estipulada. Al final lo que hacíamos es invitar a otros jugadores random de Lichess para rellenar un poco, incluso en uno invitamos a un joven maestro turco que nos fundió a todos.

A lo mejor ahora que está de moda el ajedrez hay algo más de gente, pero vamos, no esperes gran cosa.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Feb 2021)

Yo me apunto, creo que puede funcionar si se convoca con tiempos cortos, porque como lo hagas desde una semana antes, luego no aparece ni el Tato.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Feb 2021)

Joder una foto firmada de calopez, me apunto.


----------



## el mensa (20 Feb 2021)

Ya dije que hay que poner un día para jugar, que algún día seremos dos y el gato pues bien, habrá otros días que por vacaciones, confinamientos o lluvias seremos más. 

La liga paco para partidas largas, una tarde que se acuerde entre todos para cortas y avisando con tiempo algún torneo de rápidas de una tarde, tampoco es tan difícil.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Feb 2021)




----------



## Vorsicht (20 Feb 2021)

Yo prefiero la madrugada del sábado al domingo, tipo las 3 ó 4 am


----------



## Vorsicht (20 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Vale te apunto la noche del sabado al domingo a la una de la madrugada.



No estoy en mi par máximo, pero vale. Haré ruido.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Feb 2021)

Domingo a las ocho, después de la merienda es cuando mejor se juega.


----------



## Ignadaptado (20 Feb 2021)

Mis preferencias:

El viernes a las 6 de la tarde.
El viernes a las 8 de la tarde.
La noche del viernes al sabado a la una de la madrugada.
El sabado a las 6 de la tarde.
El sabado a las 8 de la tarde.
La noche del sabado al domingo a la una de la madrugada.


----------



## el mensa (20 Feb 2021)

Voto domingo a las 8 de la tarde porque creo que es una hora tonta... para los que no tenemos novia entre otras cosas.


----------



## Capitán Walker (20 Feb 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Me parece bien siempre y cuando se vaya variando: una semana a 10+0, otra a 5+0, otra a 3+0, otra a 1+0, otra a random Fischer, etc.



Recuerda que la mayoría de los jugadores de aquí tenemos nivel Paco. Ya me dirás que cojones de partida vamos a hacer en 1 minuto.


----------



## Capitán Walker (20 Feb 2021)

Yo creo que 7+0 o incluso 5+0 podria funcionar bien.
En cuanto a la hora, cuando mejor me viene son los domingos entre las 5 de la tarde y hasta la noche.
Un saludo.


----------



## Capitán Walker (20 Feb 2021)

Acabo de ver el grupo de rusas y lo veo asequible. Les podemos entrar sin problemas.


----------



## Capitán Walker (20 Feb 2021)

Las húngaras parece que tienen más nivel.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (20 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Hola, bueno primero decir que hemos hecho un equipo de ajedrez en lichess de Burbuja, estamos ya 19 apuntados, mas de los que esperabamos, las instrucciones para apuntarse al equipo estan aqui
> 
> Equipo de Ajedrez Paco
> 
> ...



Prefiero los 100.000€ aunque tenga que pagar parte a Hacienda


----------



## Reilly (21 Feb 2021)

Domingo a las 8


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Feb 2021)

¿Pero esto va de jugar al ajedrez online o de ligar con eslavas con la excusa del ajedrez?


----------



## Capitán Walker (21 Feb 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> ¿Pero esto va de jugar al ajedrez online o de ligar con eslavas con la excusa del ajedrez?



Recuerda que esto es un Torneo Paco, lo cual implica que si podemos ligar con eslavas no podemos desaprovechar la ocasión.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Feb 2021)

Menudo hype vas a meterle al equipo burbuja en lichess, a ver cómo gestionamos las groupies.


----------



## Knish77 (22 Feb 2021)

Si me apuntase al equipo de ajedrez paco lograse dar mate a una ajedrecista moldava jugando la apertura semieslava, ¿contaría eso como casquete?


----------



## Knish77 (22 Feb 2021)

Buenas, los sábados de madrugada me es imposible pero los domingos a las 8 es bien


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Feb 2021)

Por mi parte por el momento me viene mejor para jugar los sábados a la 1am aunque si fuera a las 12 sería mucho mejor para concentrarme, a la 1 quizás me entre sueño y cometa más "horrores".


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (22 Feb 2021)

Una buena táctica para ganar, dejar que se confíen  

https://lichess.org/5bm5VTPiEGuG


----------



## pemebe (22 Feb 2021)

Yo prefiero el domingo a las 8


----------



## Knish77 (23 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno, ya mas o menos esta claro que hay 2 grandes grupos, un grupo del sabado noche y otro grupo de domingo merienda.
> Haremos 2 torneos pues, el Amado Lider para el sabado noche, y el Campurrianas para el domingo merienda.
> Seran los 2 iguales a 10+0, activare una opcion en la configuracion en la que puedes jugar a 5+0 y si ganas sumas el doble de puntos
> Eso es para los nerviosillos del equipo.
> ...



Me parece estupendo que incluyas la opción berserker, así el que esté acostumbrado al blitz no se aburre y el que no lo esté tiene tiempo de sobra para sus jugadas.



propileos dijo:


> Me han contestado las suecas
> 
> Hej, vi är ett nyligen skapat lag, vi letar efter andra lag för att spela turneringar, vi har funderat på att göra en veckoturnering själva.
> Jag skriver till dig om du tror att någon i ditt lag kan vara intresserad av att delta i våra turneringar i framtiden.
> ...



Diles esto, ellas lo entenderán. 

Vi är ett team av iberiska män som är villiga att träna många positioner men först måste vi vinna i schack.


----------



## el mensa (23 Feb 2021)

Estamos pillando una deriva muy chunga. Yo juego al ajedrez para distraerme de las "conegas" y desde que ha empezado la liga paco solo he jugado contra un multinick reincidente, dicho esto sin acritud, otro que dice que está loco... y el organizador pensando en ligarse escandinavas ajedrecistas, bueno, y por lo visto extranjeras en general. 

El gif de Alfredo Landa es un buen resumen de la situación...


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Feb 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Me parece estupendo que incluyas la opción berserker, así el que esté acostumbrado al blitz no se aburre y el que no lo esté tiene tiempo de sobra para sus jugadas.
> 
> 
> Diles esto, ellas lo entenderán.
> ...



No todos somos hombres


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Feb 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Estamos pillando una deriva muy chunga. Yo juego al ajedrez para distraerme de las "conegas" y desde que ha empezado la liga paco solo he jugado contra un multinick reincidente, dicho esto sin acritud, otro que dice que está loco... y el organizador pensando en ligarse escandinavas ajedrecistas, bueno, y por lo visto extranjeras en general.
> 
> El gif de Alfredo Landa es un buen resumen de la situación...



A lo mejor en el equipo está Greta Thumberg


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno, ya mas o menos esta claro que hay 2 grandes grupos, un grupo del sabado noche y otro grupo de domingo merienda.
> Haremos 2 torneos pues, el Amado Lider para el sabado noche, y el Campurrianas para el domingo merienda.
> Seran los 2 iguales a 10+0, activare una opcion en la configuracion en la que puedes jugar a 5+0 y si ganas sumas el doble de puntos
> Eso es para los nerviosillos del equipo.
> ...



Como no le imprimas un poco más de solemnidad al tema, lo veo chungo para que esto fructifique. Parece que estés creando dispersión a propósito para eludir la responsabilidad de tener que organizar un torneo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (23 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Al reves, me lo he tomado como algo personal, me gustaria mucho que los torneos salieran adelante.
> Por eso estoy buscando colaboracion con otros equipos.
> Me respondio esto un equipo de Jamaica.
> 
> Jamaican Queens is females of any age I'm sure they might be interested.. as long as it's not too early I'm sure some will play...We are in the EST..



Pues entonces céntrate en hacer un solo torneo con unas reglas bien definidas, e invierte todo tu marketing en él... Pero yo aquí lo que veo es que no haces más que echar balones fuera: que si ahora un torneo Paco donde cada uno juegue como quiera, que si ahora un torneo campurrianas y un torneo amado lidl simultáneos que se desvirtúan mutuamente, que si ahora se puede hacer berserk para desvirtuar cualquier noción de reglamento serio y unitario, que si ahora lo llenamos de gente random de Lichess para desvirtuar el concepto de "torneo de foreros de Burbuja".

Si llenas el torneo de jugadores de Lichess, no hace falta dispersarse tanto y crear varios torneos simultáneos que se anulen mutuamente, con reglas contradictorias que se dan de hostias entre sí. Con un torneo basta y con unas reglas definidas también basta.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (23 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> La gente juega con nicks, es todo muy anonimo.
> Voy a quitar el chat de los torneos, que sea solo ajedrez.
> Si despues alguien quiere hablar con algun contricante, felicitarle por la partida o lo que sea, le puede enviar un privado.



Me parece bien para no distraerse, otra opción es activar cada usuario el modo zen, hasta que no finaliza la partida no se ve más que el tablero, no se ve el chat ni los movimientos realizados.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Feb 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Desengáñate, vamos a estar 3 para jugar tanto si lo haces a 1+0 como si lo haces a 10+0. Este tipo de torneos ya los intentamos yo, Manitou y otros que no recuerdo hace años, y era muy difícil juntar a más de 5 o 6 jugadores a una hora estipulada. Al final lo que hacíamos es invitar a otros jugadores random de Lichess para rellenar un poco, incluso en uno invitamos a un joven maestro turco que nos fundió a todos.
> 
> A lo mejor ahora que está de moda el ajedrez hay algo más de gente, pero vamos, no esperes gran cosa.



El maestro turco usaba alguna app de ajedrez y lo sabes!!


----------



## propileos (24 Feb 2021)

Dejo tambien un tutorial de como crear un torneo suizo y un torneo arena


----------



## Capitán Walker (24 Feb 2021)

Hola, alguien puede hacer una encuesta de esas para que la gente vote el dia y la hora de los torneos?


----------



## Ratona001 (24 Feb 2021)

Juguemos en twich


----------



## Knish77 (25 Feb 2021)

A mí me parece bien lo que decidáis ya que bastante trabajo da organizarnos esta experiencia, haciéndolo además de manera desinteresada, como para que me ponga a dar por saco con mis preferencias personales.

Me es indiferente batirme el cobre sólo contra foreros o tener que darle caña durante 20 minutos a exóticas muchachas de caderas bien torneadas, senos turgentes y pezones duros como piedras.

Dicho así suena un poco raro, la verdad.


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya pregunte, la mitad mas o menos voto el domingo por la tarde, y la otra mitad el sabado de madrugada.
> Si te parece yo me encargo de hacer el torneo del sabado noche y tu del torneo del domingo por la tarde.
> Yo estoy hablando con lideres de otros equipos para hacer un torneo por equipos el sabado noche, se me cayo un equipo frances porque ninguno queria jugar el sabado a la noche, estoy buscado por usa, canada, mexico, etc.
> El torneo del domingo por la tarde podia ser interno para solo los del equipo, eso es mas o menos lo que clama el pueblo.



Me viene bien jugar tanto en Sabado como en Domingo, así que estaré al tanto. Cuando llegues a un acuerdo con las eslavas avisa bro.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> La principal cuestion de los torneos de lichess es el tiempo de espera entre partidas.
> Tu prueba a jugar uno de estos torneos de 5+0 o 3+0 que hay cada hora, yo por la noche me meto a alguno y hay unos 200 jugadores, y aun habiendo tantos a veces al sistema le cuesta asignarte contrincante mas o menos 1 minuto, pero es bueno porque por lo general en menos de un minuto ya pasas de partida a partida.



Cierto, ultimamente nada mas juego torneos de 5+0 con 500 participantes de media y ya me parece mucha espera medio minuto entre partida y partida...

Una liga corta sería difícil de disutarla sólo en un día, ¿cierto?


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El del domingo podia ser interno, toma tu el mando de eso, yo me encargo de las eslavas.



Vale, este domingo por la tarde voy a intentar organizar un torneo Paco en Lichess para ir rompiendo el hielo. Esto marcha.


----------



## Capitán Walker (25 Feb 2021)

Ya he creado el primer torneo en Lichess (60 minutos a 6+0)
Próximo Domingo a la hora del té (17:00). Enlace para inscribirse:
Burbuja 01 Arena: Standard 6+0 rated #C87SlHlz


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Feb 2021)

Lo importante es que esto empiece ya a carburar. Ya iremos puliendo los fallos y mejorando sobre la marcha (al estilo Paco).


----------



## propileos (26 Feb 2021)

El sabado a la una de la madrugada el I TORNEO AMADO LIDER ARENA a 10+0 durante 90 minutos.

I TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena: Standard 10+0 rated #JGcqBN2a


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Feb 2021)

Apuntado. ¿Por cierto quien es el amado lider?


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Feb 2021)

Yo el sábado a la una, si estuviere despierto sería por algún compromiso inaplazable, así que no contéis con mi go.


----------



## propileos (26 Feb 2021)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Apuntado. ¿Por cierto quien es el amado lider?



Llevas registrado desde 2009 y no sabes quien es el amado lider. 
Voy a poner los enlaces de los torneos en el primer post para darles mas visibilidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Feb 2021)

@propileos muchas gracias por la labor...

¿Ha todo esto donde esta @Cazarr ?
Estoy preocupado...


----------



## propileos (26 Feb 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos muchas gracias por la labor...
> 
> ¿Ha todo esto donde esta @Cazarr ?
> Estoy preocupado...




Bueno ha escrito estos dias en el foro, sera que esta en otras cosas. 
A mi me extraña que no se haya metido en el hilo, si aparece y se apunta al equipo lo pondremos de lider como a @Ignadaptado, ya que fueron ellos los que comenzaron con lo del ajedrez en burbuja.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya me pasaras si lo sabes quien gano los primeros torneos de la liga burbuja, no lo encuentro, para completar el palmares del primer post.




1a Liga: Loleante
2ª y 3ª Liga: Ex terriga
4ª y 6ª Liga: MIP
5ª Liga: Crucificador


----------



## propileos (26 Feb 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> 1a Liga: Loleante
> 2ª y 3ª Liga: Ex terriga
> 4ª y 6ª Liga: MIP
> 5ª Liga: Crucificador




Crucificador ya no esta en el foro.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Crucificador ya no esta en el foro.



Es EIfinseacerca.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (27 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> A mi ultimamente me estan jodiendo atacandome el enroque corto, adelantan el peon de la torre del enroque, me anclan su caballo ahi y luego me sacrifican el alfil apoyandose en su dama, ya he perdido 4 o 5 partidas asi en los torneos de lichess.
> Gente con menos elo que yo me gana asi.
> Si alguien tiene la solucion que me la diga, yo me estoy planteando no enrocarme a ver que tal.



Cuando pierdes muchas veces de la misma forma, la única solución es analizar la partida con las herramientas de análisis que tiene Lichess, y aprenderse cómo se refuta la celada en cuestión... A mí hay muchos jugadores de nivel bajo que me intentan ganar con el gambito Englund, he perdido innumerables partidas por culpa de esa mierda, hasta que un día me dije "basta" y me puse a empollar las 2 o 3 celadas típicas de ese gambito, y ahora cuando me lo hacen se lo refuto gastando menos tiempo que ellos.

Vale la pena parar un momento y dedicar 5 minutitos a analizar en qué momento tu partida se ha ido al traste; de lo contrario no aprendes nunca y fomentas que estos jugadores sigan usando las mismas celadas de mierda, porque claro, si las usan es porque les sale rentable dada la vagancia generalizada de la gente a la hora de analizar.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Feb 2021)

Madre mía que lío de hilo. Me apuntaré el sábado para jugar a lo que sea, preferiblemente al teto.
A mí me interesan más las húngaras que el puto hagedrek.
Pero entendí que esto iba a ser un equipo Paco por el LOL.


----------



## propileos (27 Feb 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Cuando pierdes muchas veces de la misma forma, la única solución es analizar la partida con las herramientas de análisis que tiene Lichess, y aprenderse cómo se refuta la celada en cuestión... A mí hay muchos jugadores de nivel bajo que me intentan ganar con el gambito Englund, he perdido innumerables partidas por culpa de esa mierda, hasta que un día me dije "basta" y me puse a empollar las 2 o 3 celadas típicas de ese gambito, y ahora cuando me lo hacen se lo refuto gastando menos tiempo que ellos.
> 
> Vale la pena parar un momento y dedicar 5 minutitos a analizar en qué momento tu partida se ha ido al traste; de lo contrario no aprendes nunca y fomentas que estos jugadores sigan usando las mismas celadas de mierda, porque claro, si las usan es porque les sale rentable dada la vagancia generalizada de la gente a la hora de analizar.




Si quieres puedes poner como era esa gambito jodedor en forma de tutorial, para tomar nota. 
Yo ire subiendo al hilo tutoriales con cosas interesantes que podamos tomar nota todos.


----------



## el mensa (28 Feb 2021)

Hoy hay uno por la tarde, para los que no tenemos que pasear a la novia, ir a ver a la suegra, o volver de la segunda residencia paco con el xara picasso rugiendo en incorporaciones mientras los niños juegan con el móvil.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Feb 2021)

Casi se me olvida, en una hora tengo que salir, a ver si me da tiempo a jugarlo hasta el final.

Burbuja 01 Arena: Standard 7+0 rated #C87SlHlz


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya se ha disputado el I TORNEO BURBUJA ARENA, buen torneo, las partidas muy reñidas.
> Felicidades a @pemebe por la victoria y a @Capitán Walker por la organizacion.



Joder debo ser mongilo además de paco, porque cuando entro al lichess no me entero de na. 
y tú qué haces juejando siempre a las 3 de la mañana?


----------



## el mensa (28 Feb 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder debo ser mongilo además de paco, porque cuando entro al lichess no me entero de na.
> y tú qué haces juejando siempre a las 3 de la mañana?



Eres mongilo, huy que oficio tan bonito.


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Lo del lichess no es dificil, es cuestion de perder unos minutos mirandotelo.
> el torneo de esta tarde ha estado bien lastima que no habia mas gente.
> Bueno yo creo que vamos bien, es cuestion de ir afinando y que la gente se vaya implicando.



Yo soy sincero, me apunté por el landismo. Equipos de húngaras a pelito o bombonas en las sedes.


----------



## Erwin (28 Feb 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya se ha disputado el I TORNEO BURBUJA ARENA, buen torneo, las partidas muy reñidas.
> Felicidades a @pemebe por la victoria y a @Capitán Walker por la organizacion.



cuando es el siguiente?
edito: ya leo que es sabado noche y domingo tarde
Me he apuntado con el nick alvifra.
Será un placer jugar con vosotros, gente


----------



## Knish77 (28 Feb 2021)

Al final no pude jugar el de las 17:00, entendí que había otro a las 20:00


----------



## propileos (28 Feb 2021)

los torneos para jugar los pondre en el primer post, arriba del todo.
solo hay que pinchar el enlace y apuntarse.


----------



## propileos (1 Mar 2021)

Ya hay torneo para el sabado, el II TORNEO AMADO LIDER ARENA. 
En esta ocasion lo he puesto a las 6 y media de la tarde, duracion 1 hora, y el tiempo de juego es 6+3, vamos a probar que tal.
Pongo el enlace aqui y en el primer post, para participar pinchar el enlace y te lleva directo al torneo.

II TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena: Standard 6+3 rated #bdej2Ix0


----------



## Capitán Walker (1 Mar 2021)

Enlace para el próximo Pacotorneo Burbuja 02
Burbuja 02 Arena: Standard 7+2 rated #XJfFdIXk

Domingo 07 a la hora del té (5:00 PM) 7+2


----------



## propileos (1 Mar 2021)

Para los que se hayan apuntado en el equipo de Montreal hay un torneo dentro de 3 horas, este es el enlace

steel Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #mtOQqytD


----------



## propileos (2 Mar 2021)

Vengo de jugar el torneo con los canadienses, que gente tan educada, todos saludandose al entrar, dandose gracias por todo, luego se han despedido todos de todos, que distintos a vosotros.


----------



## Knish77 (2 Mar 2021)

Cada país tiene sus estándares, aquí nos conocemos tan bien que no nos damos ni la hora porque sospechamos que nos van a mangar el reloj.

¿Acaso cabría esperar otra cosa de un país que inmortalizó fielmente su idiosincrasia en un género literario tan revelador como es la picaresca?


----------



## propileos (2 Mar 2021)

Una cosa, para jugar desde el telefono yo creo que es mejor entrar con google directamente a la pagina web de lichess, mejor eso que la aplicacion de lichess.
Yo lo hago asi a veces y funciona bien, con la incomodidad del tamaño y demas pero se pueden jugar los torneos. 
Haceis un desvio de llamadas durante el torneo porque seguramente os llamara vuestro cuñao a mitad de partida.
Y poneis la pantalla con reposo a 10 minutos para que no se os este apagando a cada rato.


----------



## propileos (5 Mar 2021)

Os he enviado un mensaje a los del equipo, la idea es hacer un superequipo nuevo con los de Montreal, si nos juntamos todos seriamos mas de 100, se podrian organizar torneos con mucha mas gente, mas rapidos, y tambien seria mas facil reclutar gente nueva.
Con la estructura de ahora es dificil organizar torneos, habia torneos que solo estabamos @Capitán Walker y yo de burbuja, no habia nadie mas de burbuja.
En el torneo de @Capitán Walker para el domingo solo hay 5 apuntados, tenemos que corregir eso, si no hacemos algo esto no va a crecer.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (5 Mar 2021)

Va, me he animado y me he creado un lichess para jugar en el equipo burbuja .


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (5 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> si no hacemos algo esto no va a crecer.



Yo te recomiendo el sistema que utilicé en los minitorneos de cultura general de hace unos meses: hilo nuevo para cada torneo y anuncios vía mensajería privada a todos los foreros que hayan manifestado interés por el ajedrez alguna vez en el foro.

Con el sistema de anuncios vía mensajería privada pasamos de 14 o 15 participantes el primer día a más de 30 participantes en pocas semanas.


----------



## propileos (5 Mar 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Yo te recomiendo el sistema que utilicé en los minitorneos de cultura general de hace unos meses: hilo nuevo para cada torneo y anuncios vía mensajería privada a todos los foreros que hayan manifestado interés por el ajedrez alguna vez en el foro.
> 
> Con el sistema de anuncios vía mensajería privada pasamos de 14 o 15 participantes el primer día a más de 30 participantes en pocas semanas.




vamos a hacer una fusion del equipo de burbuja con el equipo de Montreal, para hacer los torneos juntos, ellos los hacen a la noche y nosotros por la tarde, en principio serian 3 torneos, y luego cuando @Ignadaptado acabe con lo de cultura general que se ponga con el suizo.
Habra que pasar toda la gente de los 2 equipos al equipo nuevo y empezar a buscar jugadores nuevos por lichess para que resulten torneos de al menos 10 personas.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

a las 6 y media de la tarde de hoy el II Torneo Amado Lider

II TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena: Standard 6+3 rated #bdej2Ix0


----------



## Erwin (6 Mar 2021)

Honroso séptimo puesto. No juego demasiado y se nota. A ver con la practica.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (6 Mar 2021)

Yo quedé cuarto puesto, solo he podido jugar 4 partidas porque me han tocado todas contra gente de mucho nivel y me he comido los 10 min pensando .
A ver si mañana puedo tirar de algún berserker para sumar más puntos.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

Gracias a todos por jugar, ha ganado el sueco tjigorin, estoy buscando suecas y hungaras para los proximos torneos, pero de momento solo hay suecos y hungaros.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Mar 2021)

Otra vez me lo he perdido... Y mira que esta vez quería jugar, pero claro, parece como si lo escondierais al no abrir hilo ad hoc ni anunciarlo.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

yo ire escribiendo aqui todas las novedades, en el primer post pondre los torneos en curso, pasarse de vez en cuando por el hilo para estar al corriente.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Otra vez me lo he perdido... Y mira que esta vez quería jugar, pero claro, parece como si lo escondierais al no abrir hilo ad hoc ni anunciarlo.



yo mande mensajes a todos los miembros del equipo, los torneos estan en el primer post del hilo, estoy agotado de escribir mensajes con los torneos y anunciando las novedades, por cierto que vamos a cambiar de equipo, nos vamos a unir al equipo canadiense entonces resultara un nuevo equipo que se llamara CAFE PI BURBUJA UNITED o algo parecido, nos tendremos que mover todos del equipo viejo al nuevo, yo ire avisando de todo por aqui.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (6 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> yo ire escribiendo aqui todas las novedades, en el primer post pondre los torneos en curso, pasarse de vez en cuando por el hilo para estar al corriente.



Es que no es suficiente... Yo llevo toda la tarde en el foro, soy participante habitual de este hilo, y no he podido jugar... Y si uno mira este hilo, está claro por qué:







Esta es toda referencia al torneo de hoy en el foro... Y en el segundo mensaje ya es tarde.

Ahora compáralo con los torneos de ajedrez anteriores o los torneos actuales de cultura general, donde antes de meternos en harina hay aperturas de hilos, cientos de posts, anuncios por privado, inscripciones, etc.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que no es suficiente... Yo llevo toda la tarde en el foro, soy participante habitual de este hilo, y no he podido jugar... Y si uno mira este hilo, está claro por qué:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mañana hay uno a las 5 de la tarde, para los torneos que vienen y las novedades yo ire escribiendo en este hilo.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Yo quedé cuarto puesto, solo he podido jugar 4 partidas porque me han tocado todas contra gente de mucho nivel y me he comido los 10 min pensando .
> A ver si mañana puedo tirar de algún berserker para sumar más puntos.




A mi me has ganado bien, yo creo que es mas rentable entrar en una racha, a partir de la segunda partida ganada sumas de 4 en 4, a la final eso es lo que da mas puntos, mas que el berserk. 
Tenemos buenos jugadores en el equipo si de vez en cuando alguien sube un post de aperturas o celadas o lo que sea para que aprendamos todos estaria bien, yo voy a preparar unos cuantos, el caso es ir creciendo todos juntos.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (6 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> A mi me has ganado bien, yo creo que es mas rentable entrar en una racha, a partir de la segunda partida ganada sumas de 4 en 4, a la final eso es lo que da mas puntos, mas que el berserk.
> Tenemos buenos jugadores en el equipo si de vez en cuando alguien sube un post de aperturas o celadas o lo que sea para que aprendamos todos estaria bien, yo voy a preparar unos cuantos, el caso es ir creciendo todos juntos.



La verdad que ha sido una partida muy interesante, pudo pasar de todo. Cuando jugué 34...Cd7 justo vi que 35. Tf7 perdía, aun así había mucho peligro con el peón pasado... 
Luego menos mal que vi el recurso de liquidar las torres y aguantar el peón pasado con dama y caballo sin perpetuo, si no había mucho juego aún.

Tienes razón con las rachas, lo malo que ganas una o dos y ya te toca jugar contra los líderes varias veces (a mi me ha tocado dos veces el suizo).


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> La verdad que ha sido una partida muy interesante, pudo pasar de todo. Cuando jugué 34...Cd7 justo vi que 35. Tf7 perdía, aun así había mucho peligro con el peón pasado...
> Luego menos mal que vi el recurso de liquidar las torres y aguantar el peón pasado con dama y caballo sin perpetuo, si no había mucho juego aún.
> 
> Tienes razón con las rachas, lo malo que ganas una o dos y ya te toca jugar contra los líderes varias veces (a mi me ha tocado dos veces el suizo).




En el torneo burbuja arena y en el de los de montreal creo que no hay rachas, yo si pongo rachas y berserk, como en los torneos de lichess, tambien para que sea mas facil determinar el ganador.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Es que no es suficiente... Yo llevo toda la tarde en el foro, soy participante habitual de este hilo, y no he podido jugar... Y si uno mira este hilo, está claro por qué:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no quiero abrir hilos nuevos con cada torneo, la mayoria de la gente del foro no juega al ajedrez y entiendo que sea un agobio para ellos si hay un monton de hilos de ajedrez. 
Lo mejor es que la gente se acostumbre a visitar este hilo que aqui esta toda la informacion, yo todos los proximos torneos los pondre en el primer post, y ademas si la gente entra y escribe sube el hilo y la gente que sabe mas siempre puede incorporar algun tutorial que nos pueda servir a todos.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Mañana domingo a las 5 de la tarde el II TORNEO BURBUJA ARENA

Burbuja 02 Arena: Standard 7+2 rated #XJfFdIXk


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Ya ha finalizado el II TORNEO BURBUJA ARENA con victoria aplastante de @Libertadpuebloespañol, tenemos un gran campeon entre nosotros.


----------



## el mensa (7 Mar 2021)

Cuando gano una partida... ¡Se lo tengo que decir a todo el mundo!!! Como si hubiese ligado...


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Cuando gano una partida... ¡Se lo tengo que decir a todo el mundo!!! Como si hubiese ligado...




¿cual partida has ganado?


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (7 Mar 2021)

Muy divertido el torneo, lástima que no se unieran más burbujistas para que hubiéramos podido jugar más partidas entre todos.

A ver como queda la fusión y podemos celebrar más torneos como estos .


----------



## Knish77 (7 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya ha finalizado el II TORNEO BURBUJA ARENA con victoria aplastante de @Libertadpuebloespañol, tenemos un gran campeon entre nosotros.



El único que puedo jugar y me atacó la siesta, bravo por mí.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> El único que puedo jugar y me atacó la siesta, bravo por mí.




no pasa nada, siempre falla alguien, yo tambien llegue tarde, vosotros ir escribiendo aqui para subir el hilo o poner fotos de tias en bolas o lo que sea, para tener el hilo arriba, con eso ya hacemos equipo.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Muy divertido el torneo, lástima que no se unieran más burbujistas para que hubiéramos podido jugar más partidas entre todos.
> 
> A ver como queda la fusión y podemos celebrar más torneos como estos .




El tema de la fusion se hara el martes, porque los de Montreal hacen un torneo el lunes a la madrugada, yo pondre en enlace aqui por si alguien quiere jugar. 
Yo he hablado con los 2 capitanes de Montreal, y ya haremos todos los torneos siguientes del proximo sabado y domingo desde el equipo nuevo, necesitamos mas gente porque hoy mismo en el torneo habia que esperar 5 o mas minutos entre partida y partidas, si somos 20 jugando eso va mas agil. 
Yo busco gente tambien por el lichess para los torneos, hungaras y suecas era el objetivo pero se resisten, entonces busco cualquier cosa, el caso es que seamos 20 por torneo, asi los emparejamientos son rapidos y no se repiten.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Sobre el tiempo de juego que me comentan varios jugadores, puse el primer torneo a 10+0 pero tenian que ser 90 minutos para que pudieran jugarse 5 o 6 partidas, estuvo bien pero 90 minutos es un esfuerzo mental. Lo ideal para los que jugamos menos es que haya mas tiempo para pensar pero eso implica que casi no de tiempo a partidas en un torneo de una hora. Yo el segundo torneo lo he puesto a 6+3 por agilizarlo un poco y no resulto mal, como vamos a hacer 4 torneos seran tiempos distintos, eso ya lo hablaremos los capitanes a ver como se hace, cualquier sugerencia escribir por aqui.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (7 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Sobre el tiempo de juego que me comentan varios jugadores, puse el primer torneo a 10+0 pero tenian que ser 90 minutos para que pudieran jugarse 5 o 6 partidas, estuvo bien pero 90 minutos es un esfuerzo mental. Lo ideal para los que jugamos menos es que haya mas tiempo para pensar pero eso implica que casi no de tiempo a partidas en un torneo de una hora. Yo el segundo torneo lo he puesto a 6+3 por agilizarlo un poco y no resulto mal, como vamos a hacer 4 torneos seran tiempos distintos, eso ya lo hablaremos los capitanes a ver como se hace, cualquier sugerencia escribir por aqui.



Vale, me parece bien ir probando diferentes tiempos de partida hasta encontrar uno en el que nos encontremos todos cómodo.

Por mi parte, me están gustando el de 6 y 7 min con algo de incremento para evitar que te ganen por tiempo, pero tenemos que seguir mejorando para que dé tiempo a jugar más partidas en 1 h.


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Vale, me parece bien ir probando diferentes tiempos de partida hasta encontrar uno en el que nos encontremos todos cómodo.
> 
> Por mi parte, me están gustando el de 6 y 7 min con algo de incremento para evitar que te ganen por tiempo, pero tenemos que seguir mejorando para que dé tiempo a jugar más partidas en 1 h.




lo mas importante ahora es que se pase todo el mundo al equipo nuevo cuando este, a la gente le cuesta ponerse al dia, habra que ir poco a poco con eso. 
los capitanes de montreal tienen el mismo problema, escriben a la gente y la gente no les responde. 
entonces al principio vamos a estar pocos en el nuevo equipo, ese va a ser el problema a partir de martes, porque los torneos se organizaran desde el equipo nuevo.
lo del tiempo de juego en los torneos es un problema para mas adelante.


----------



## Erwin (7 Mar 2021)

Los 50 JAQUE MATES que hay que SABER es un libro muy recomendable para los muy principiantes. Pero el ir repasándolo es importante. Os dejo una serie de un youtuber que tiene otros vídeos interesantes:


----------



## Erwin (7 Mar 2021)

Los 100 finales que hay que saber ya es un clásico. Y en vídeo hay 7 de los 50 totales, que son gratuitos. Con el mismo argumento que antes, aprender y/o repasar:


----------



## Erwin (7 Mar 2021)

Por casualidad me he encontrado a este youtuber que amplia un poco mas esta serie de De la Villa:


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2021)

Gracias por los videos Erwin, a ver si los podemos ir desmenuzando entre todos.


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

en la madrugada del lunes al martes torneo de nuestros hermanos de Quebec, este es el enlace por si alguien quiere jugar

Steel Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #jXZCXqbG

lo he puesto en el primer post tambien


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Los 50 JAQUE MATES que hay que SABER es un libro muy recomendable para los muy principiantes. Pero el ir repasándolo es importante. Os dejo una serie de un youtuber que tiene otros vídeos interesantes:




El video esta muy bien, habla del poder del caballo cuando amenaza las casillas laterales del rey y el rey esta en la columna H o A sin escapatoria. 
La cuestion es que puedes sacrificar piezas para abrir esa columna y despues dar mate con la dama o una torre. 
El video dura solo 3 minutos lo recomiendo.


----------



## Erwin (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El video esta muy bien, habla del poder del caballo cuando amenaza las casillas laterales del rey y el rey esta en la columna H o A sin escapatoria.
> La cuestion es que puedes sacrificar piezas para abrir esa columna y despues dar mate con la dama o una torre.
> El video dura solo 3 minutos lo recomiendo.



es el primero de 45 vídeos, no ha acabado el libro. Son vídeos cortos, píldoras. Yo veo uno al día y vuelta a empezar, hasta que se graben y los reconozca al primer golpe de vista


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> es el primero de 45 vídeos, no ha acabado el libro. Son vídeos cortos, píldoras. Yo veo uno al día y vuelta a empezar, hasta que se graben y los reconozca al primer golpe de vista



Bueno los podemos ir subiendo y los comentamos, los vas subiendo tu en el orden que quieras


----------



## el mensa (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ¿cual partida has ganado?



La última. 

Antes me han dado por ganada otra pero sin jugar, supongo que por despiste o fallo de conexión.


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> La última.
> 
> Antes me han dado por ganada otra pero sin jugar, supongo que por despiste o fallo de conexión.




Bueno si te atascas con alguna posicion en concreto puedes pegarla aqui y la miramos entre todos, yo me atasco mucho en torneos cuando me atacan el enroque corto, la tipica jugada que te sacrifican el alfil comiendose el peon de H y luego te dan mate con la dama, el caballo y alguna torre.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno si te atascas con alguna posicion en concreto puedes pegarla aqui y la miramos entre todos, yo me atasco mucho en torneos cuando me atacan el enroque corto, la tipica jugada que te sacrifican el alfil comiendose el peon de H y luego te dan mate con la dama, el caballo y alguna torre.



El famoso presente griego, solo funciona en posiciones que no está el caballo en f6 o en f8. 
Da mucha rabia y asco ese mate, sobre todo si te lo meten de preparación en una apertura.


----------



## Erwin (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno los podemos ir subiendo y los comentamos, los vas subiendo tu en el orden que quieras



Bueno, la idea es cada cual lo vea a su ritmo. Yo proponía una forma de entrenarse viendo uno al día. Ya que habláis del presente griego:


----------



## el mensa (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno si te atascas con alguna posicion en concreto puedes pegarla aqui y la miramos entre todos, yo me atasco mucho en torneos cuando me atacan el enroque corto, la tipica jugada que te sacrifican el alfil comiendose el peon de H y luego te dan mate con la dama, el caballo y alguna torre.





Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> El famoso presente griego, solo funciona en posiciones que no está el caballo en f6 o en f8.
> Da mucha rabia y asco ese mate, sobre todo si te lo meten de preparación en una apertura.



Gracias. 

Por lo que he leído el tema de eliminar el caballo de f6 tiene su miga, hay muchas formas, maniobras, etc. Por ejemplo tengo entendido que Tahl gostaba de hacer sacrificios a largo plazo sobre ese tema, incluso pensando instalar un peón en f6 costara lo que costara. Pero claro, el era un genio, nosotros pues vamos moviendo piezas y tal...

Atacar es muy complejo, se ha de llevar la iniciativa, estar avispado en la táctica y el cálculo, hay que tener una especial intuición a la hora de elegir los momentos oportunos. 

Por otra parte, de noviembre a aquí he entrenado algo, me hice un plan paco en base a mi estilo y mejorar mis debilidades... parece que funciona algo aunque voy lento porque no practico mucho. 

De táctica voy bien, con cuatro ejercicios "me despierto", sin embargo el talón de Aquiles que tengo con el control del tiempo me cuesta más, en principio tengo aptitudes, pero lo que no se aprende de pequeño, jugar con tiempo (y cada vez más cortos con mucha gente enganchada al blitz), cuesta mucho adaptarse cuando te haces mayor...

Y detecto que tengo algún problema con siciliana en negras, esto es más complejo, es un estilo de juego muy amplio con muchas variantes y posiciones. Con blancas me va mejor, meto el "closet" delante de la puerta, saco la escopeta por la ventana y que me ataquen si tienen huevos, si no lo hacen me voy a por el rey en su flanco.

Pues eso, tengo un nivel paco pero me gustan los problemillas y la estrategia.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (8 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Bueno, la idea es cada cual lo vea a su ritmo. Yo proponía una forma de entrenarse viendo uno al día. Ya que habláis del presente griego:



No perdáis el tiempo con vídeos de ajedrez, que esta gente son ladrones de tiempo cuyos vídeos están diseñados para beneficiarse ellos, no vosotros... 15 minutos de vídeo para un puto patrón de mate que se aprende en 2 minutitos en cualquier página de internet. La mejor manera de practicar es resolviendo problemas de mate en Lichess, Chesstempo o donde sea. Los procesos mentales que uno ejecuta cuando juega a ajedrez son irreproducibles con palabras.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (8 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Por lo que he leído el tema de eliminar el caballo de f6 tiene su miga, hay muchas formas, maniobras, etc. Por ejemplo tengo entendido que Tahl gostaba de hacer sacrificios a largo plazo sobre ese tema, incluso pensando instalar un peón en f6 costara lo que costara. Pero claro, el era un genio, nosotros pues vamos moviendo piezas y tal...
> 
> ...



Muy importante lo que comentas. Lo mejor es reconocer cual es el estilo de juego que mejor se adapta a tí y a partir de ahí ver que aperturas, posiciones de medio juego o cantidad de cálculo y complejidad quieres meter.
Si eres un jugador agresivo pues tienes que estudiar bien la siciliana, el gambito de rey, el gambito letón y danés etc., aparte de hacer muchos problemas y entrenar la intuición para sacrificar.
Si eres un jugador más tranquilo o posicional te interesa aperturas más solidas cerradas o semiabiertas, ir sacando las piezas poco a poco en una posición seca/aburrida. Gambito de dama, berlinesa, 4 caballos, india de rey, contragambito Falkbeer, defensa Caro-Kann etc., en estas posiciones interesa ir mejorando poco a poco las piezas y hacer jugadas de profilaxis para forzar al rival a cometer errores posicionales y explotarlos poco a poco. Para ello hay que entrenar las posiciones de medio juego y el valor relativo de las piezas (como el caballo en el medio del tablero vs una torre en la esquina, o una dama vs 2 torres o torre y caballo según la situación concreta).

Respecto al blitz, la velocidad te la da la experiencia, haber visto muchas posiciones para tener una buena intuición.
Yo en el blitz solo suelo jugar las aperturas que tengo más trilladas para no tener que pensar en las primeras jugadas y tener las ideas de medio juego bastante claras (como por ejemplo el ataque de minorias en un gambito de dama con blancas o mover al flanco de rey el caballo de b1 en la española vía d2-f1 a d3 o g3 según los casos (a g3 es muy bueno para desclavarse del alfil de blancas en g4 jugando h3, quitandole la casilla h5 al alfil con el caballo de g3).


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Vale, me parece bien ir probando diferentes tiempos de partida hasta encontrar uno en el que nos encontremos todos cómodo.
> 
> Por mi parte, me están gustando el de 6 y 7 min con algo de incremento para evitar que te ganen por tiempo, pero tenemos que seguir mejorando para que dé tiempo a jugar más partidas en 1 h.



Yo he ganado/perdido bastantes partidas por tiempo con un rey y un peon y bueno, tambien es ajedrez. 
Hace 40 años las rapidas y semirrapidas eran asi 5+0 y 10+0, no habia incrementos.
En principio va a haber 3 o 4 torneos a la semana cada torneo puede tener un tiempo distinto, con incremento y sin incremento.


----------



## unedfederico (8 Mar 2021)




----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo he ganado/perdido bastantes partidas por tiempo con un rey y un peon y bueno, tambien es ajedrez.
> Hace 40 años las rapidas y semirrapidas eran asi 5+0 y 10+0, no habia incrementos.
> En principio va a haber 3 o 4 torneos a la semana cada torneo puede tener un tiempo distinto, con incremento y sin incremento.



Míticos tiempos a finish.


----------



## Ignadaptado (8 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


>



Vaya hostia que le mete al rey.


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> Vaya hostia que le mete al rey.




@Ignadaptado que plan tienes para el suizo, hoy hable con @Capitán Walker porque queria hacer él el suizo y le he dicho que esperase que el suizo lo querias hacer tu, igual puede haber 2 suizos tampoco veo problema, ya nos diras que dia quieres, yo seguramente pasare el torneo amado lider a la madrugada del sabado al domingo, entonces a ti te queda libre el viernes y el sabado por la tarde, ya nos diras que tienes en mente.


----------



## Erwin (8 Mar 2021)

Igual es abusar de la confianza pero alla va (si quereis, no contesteis) teneis elo FIDE ?


----------



## propileos (8 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Igual es abusar de la confianza pero alla va (si quereis, no contesteis) teneis elo FIDE ?



El FIDE es el internacional, yo creo que aqui habra gente con elo FEDA, el FEDA es para España, no estoy seguro eh, igual me estoy columpiando.


----------



## Erwin (8 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El FIDE es el internacional, yo creo que aqui habra gente con elo FEDA, el FEDA es para España, no estoy seguro eh, igual me estoy columpiando.



Todo el mundo tiene elo fide. Sea cual sea tu federacion. Elo feda por supuesto si eres español. Y si estas en CAT elo catala, ademas. Lo comento como apunte


----------



## Ignadaptado (8 Mar 2021)

De momento mejor que haga el primer suizo Captain Walker, que a mí aún me quedan tres semanas con el torneo de cultura, además, aún no he aprendido a manejarme con el sistema de torneos de Lichess. A ver si me pongo a hacer uno en abril.

Yo no estoy federado, así que no tengo Elo.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> De momento mejor que haga el primer suizo Captain Walker, que a mí aún me quedan tres semanas con el torneo de cultura, además, aún no he aprendido a manejarme con el sistema de torneos de Lichess. A ver si me pongo a hacer uno en abril.
> 
> Yo no estoy federado, así que no tengo Elo.




Bueno haremos uno suizo para el viernes o el sabado por la tarde, y luego cuando estes operativo te lo quedas tu y ya cambias lo que te parezca oportuno, le voy a poner de nombre Virgen del Rosario, en homenaje a la patrona de Burbuja.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Todo el mundo tiene elo fide. Sea cual sea tu federacion. Elo feda por supuesto si eres español. Y si estas en CAT elo catala, ademas. Lo comento como apunte




Ah sera asi, yo estuve hace mucho federado en Zaragoza y los del club tenian elo fada, creo que se llamaba fada, todos de Aragon tenian elo fada, y habia algunos muy buenos que creo que esos si tenian elo fide, pero hace mucho tiempo de esto, habra cambiado.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Ya se ha creado el nuevo equipo para los torneos, el enlace esta en el primer post.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya se ha creado el nuevo equipo para los torneos, el enlace esta en el primer post.



Perfecto, gracias. ¿Solo hablan en francés? 
¿No nos podemos comunicar en inglés todos más fácil?


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Perfecto, gracias. ¿Solo hablan en francés?
> ¿No nos podemos comunicar en inglés todos más fácil?




Es que son de Quebec, he puesto lo mismo en frances y en español, lo puse primero en frances por deferencia hacia ellos.
Tu puedes hablar con ellos en ingles tambien, no creo que haya problema con eso, bueno espero que nos vayamos acomodando todos, tampoco hay que hablar mucho, solo poner los torneos que se van a jugar y poco mas.
Ahora ya puedo buscar suecas y hungaras mas comodamente solo tendre que darles el enlace del nuevo equipo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Es que son de Quebec, he puesto lo mismo en frances y en español, lo puse primero en frances por deferencia hacia ellos.
> Tu puedes hablar con ellos en ingles tambien, no creo que haya problema con eso, bueno espero que nos vayamos acomodando todos, tampoco hay que hablar mucho, solo poner los torneos que se van a jugar y poco mas.



Bueno, tirando de google translate de sobra jajaja. A ver que tal se da el torneo esta noche, parece que va a ver que esperar entre partida y partida un poco.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Bueno, tirando de google translate de sobra jajaja. A ver que tal se da el torneo esta noche, parece que va a ver que esperar entre partida y partida un poco.



se me ha caido la conexion cuando faltaban unos 15 minutos, estaba remontando me han robao el torneo.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

A mi también. Casi que mejor, porque hoy he estado lamentable. Sobretodo al principio con uno que yo me se


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

A mi igual, y la penúltima eran tablas contra un 2180 y he perdido por tiempo también  .

Eso pasa creo por haber estado tocando el tiempo del torneo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

Sigue bugeada mi última partida, muy injusto la verdad. Si se pone un tiempo de torneo que no lo cambien sobre la marcha...

Buenos los emparejamientos, me ha tocado, menos la primera, todas contra los de 2100 jajaja.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Sigue bugeada mi última partida, muy injusto la verdad. Si se pone un tiempo de torneo que no lo cambien sobre la marcha...
> 
> Buenos los emparejamientos, me ha tocado, menos la primera, todas contra los de 2100 jajaja.



a mi igual.
Veamos el lado positivo del asunto, hay que practicar tras meses sin jugar demasiado


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

al final me la da por ganada


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

A mí por perdida, y me sale un mensaje abajo que es que lichess estaba de mantenimiento y que me banean temporalmente por no abandonar y perder 3 min sin jugar jajajajaja. De locos.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> A mí por perdida, y me sale un mensaje abajo que es que lichess estaba de mantenimiento y que me banean temporalmente por no abandonar y perder 3 min sin jugar jajajajaja. De locos.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> A mí por perdida, y me sale un mensaje abajo que es que lichess estaba de mantenimiento y que me banean temporalmente por no abandonar y perder 3 min sin jugar jajajajaja. De locos.




yo iba por la quinta partida y tu estabas en la primera, eres nuestro blas de lezo macho, eso ha debido ser la defensa de cartagena, has jugado 4 partidas en dos horas 1 ganada y 3 tablas


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> A mí por perdida, y me sale un mensaje abajo que es que lichess estaba de mantenimiento y que me banean temporalmente por no abandonar y perder 3 min sin jugar jajajajaja. De locos.



todavia no funciona, no llegan los mensajes, ¿ de cuanto es el baneo temporal ?


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> yo iba por la quinta partida y tu estabas en la primera, eres nuestro blas de lezo macho, eso ha debido ser la defensa de cartagena, has jugado 4 partidas en dos horas 1 ganada y 3 tablas



Jajaja, es que he tenido 2 que hemos llegado a 72 y 93 jugadas contra los 2100.
Podía haber entablado otra más en un final clarísimo de tablas, pero la conexión iba fatal y perdí por tiempo 

Lo del baneo al parecer solo ha sido un aviso, pero manda cojones que tengan que hacer mantenimiento en medio de un torneo xD.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> A mi también. Casi que mejor, porque hoy he estado lamentable. Sobre todo al principio con uno que yo me se



Pues has quedado por delante de mí y de propileos, el mejor de los españoles


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Pues has quedado por delante de mí y de propileos, el mejor de los españoles



He mejorado en el tramo final pero en el inicio casi lo dejo. He estado lamentable. Supongo que es ir retomando el nivel


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Jajaja, es que he tenido 2 que hemos llegado a 72 y 93 jugadas contra los 2100.
> Podía haber entablado otra más en un final clarísimo de tablas, pero la conexión iba fatal y perdí por tiempo
> 
> Lo del baneo al parecer solo ha sido un aviso, pero manda cojones que tengan que hacer mantenimiento en medio de un torneo xD.




ya funciona, el que ha ganado la partida es profesor de ajedrez, se dedica a eso pues, es su trabajo, les enseña ajedrez a los crios en el colegio, creo que hay 3 profesores en ese equipo.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> He mejorado en el tramo final pero en el inicio casi lo dejo. He estado lamentable. Supongo que es ir retomando el nivel



si es ir jugando y mirando los videos, iremos comentando cosas en el hilo.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ya funciona, el que ha ganado la partida es profesor de ajedrez, se dedica a eso pues, es su trabajo, les enseña ajedrez a los crios en el colegio, creo que hay 3 profesores en ese equipo.



se nota el buen nivel y que controlan determinados conceptos


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ya funciona, el que ha ganado la partida es profesor de ajedrez, se dedica a eso pues, es su trabajo, les enseña ajedrez a los crios en el colegio, creo que hay 3 profesores en ese equipo.



Mucho nivel hay en los canadienses, he estado mirando e incluso han derrotado a GMs a 5 min (no bullet).
Encima te juegan al toque los jodios, y te buscan todo el rato las cosquillas.
Normal que trabajen de esto


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> se nota el buen nivel y que controlan determinados conceptos




pero tu no dejes los torneos por perder, si se pierden 20 seguidas pues 20 seguidas son rachas, no hay que rendirse, tomar nota y seguir adelante, el equipo va bien estamos haciendo piña, a ver si funciona el equipo nuevo y consigo alguna hungara agradable, eso le daria mas color al asunto.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> pero tu no dejes los torneos por perder, si se pierden 20 seguidas pues 20 seguidas son rachas, no hay que rendirse, tomar nota y seguir adelante, el equipo va bien estamos haciendo piña, a ver si funciona el equipo nuevo y consigo alguna hungara agradable, eso le daria mas color al asunto.



Eso es, y más en blitz a 5 min, no demuestra nada lo bueno que seas o dejes de ser. Más aun cuando tocan mounstros de rivales.
Como entre una húngara le van a colapsar la bandeja de entrada jajaja, porque no hay color entre las eslavas y las que tenemos en Canadá o en España .


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> pero tu no dejes los torneos por perder, si se pierden 20 seguidas pues 20 seguidas son rachas, no hay que rendirse, tomar nota y seguir adelante, el equipo va bien estamos haciendo piña, a ver si funciona el equipo nuevo y consigo alguna hungara agradable, eso le daria mas color al asunto.



que va!! A ver, os cuento mi vida:
Desde crio me gustó este juego. Tenía un tio político que era preferente y jugaba con él. A los 14 me decidí entrar en un club de ajedrez. Era la época del inicio del duelo Karpov- Kasparov. Y...fue un desastre. De tal magnitud ( me da hasta vergüenza hoy en dia) que lo dejé por 34 años. Desde hace 2 años he vuelto y me arrepiento no haberlo hecho antes. Soy como paul newman en el color del dinero, decidido a no desfallecer. Pero hoy estaba acarajado, y apuntito he estado de dejarlo para el finde.
Mientras el tiempo me lo permita seré un asiduo.
Por cierto libro muy recomendable "la biblia del peón" del MI Alejandro Jardines pdfr de EDAMI


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Mucho nivel hay en los canadienses, he estado mirando e incluso han derrotado a GMs a 5 min (no bullet).
> Encima te juegan al toque los jodios, y te buscan todo el rato las cosquillas.
> Normal que trabajen de esto



bueno para ellos las piezas es como para un taxista el taxi, pero eso nos tiene que motivar para llegar a su nivel, es un aliciente poder jugar contra ellos, bueno tu estas a su nivel realmente.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> que va!! A ver, os cuento mi vida:
> Desde crio me gustó este juego. Tenía un tio político que era preferente y jugaba con él. A los 14 me decidí entrar en un club de ajedrez. Era la época del inicio del duelo Karpov- Kasparov. Y...fue un desastre. De tal magnitud ( me da hasta vergüenza hoy en dia) que lo dejé por 34 años. Desde hace 2 años he vuelto y me arrepiento no haberlo hecho antes. Soy como paul newman en el color del dinero, decidido a no desfallecer. Pero hoy estaba acarajado, y apuntito he estado de dejarlo para el finde.
> Mientras el tiempo me lo permita seré un asiduo.
> Por cierto libro muy recomendable "la biblia del peón" del MI Alejandro Jardines pdfr de EDAMI




El ajedrez nunca te deja, es parte de tu vida, si eres ajedrecista, aunque seas paco, pues eres ajedrecista hasta que te mueres. Siempre vas a tener la comezon ahi y vas a volver a caer.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> que va!! A ver, os cuento mi vida:
> Desde crio me gustó este juego. Tenía un tio político que era preferente y jugaba con él. A los 14 me decidí entrar en un club de ajedrez. Era la época del inicio del duelo Karpov- Kasparov. Y...fue un desastre. De tal magnitud ( me da hasta vergüenza hoy en dia) que lo dejé por 34 años. Desde hace 2 años he vuelto y me arrepiento no haberlo hecho antes. Soy como paul newman en el color del dinero, decidido a no desfallecer. Pero hoy estaba acarajado, y apuntito he estado de dejarlo para el finde.
> Mientras el tiempo me lo permita seré un asiduo.
> Por cierto libro muy recomendable "la biblia del peón" del MI Alejandro Jardines pdfr de EDAMI



Yo igual, a veces me cabreo con una racha de derrotas brutal y lo dejo unos meses. Pero siempre te acaba entrando el gusanillo y todos acabamos volviendo.
Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, entre todos los del foro (y los canadienses) vamos a intentar mejorar nuestro juego, haciendo nuestro camino de aprendizaje más llevadero y entretenido.

Yo por mi parte me presto a ayudar todo lo posible (dentro de lo que esté en mi mano) para intentar mejorar y a que se una más gente a nuestro equipo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> bueno para ellos las piezas es como para un taxista el taxi, pero eso nos tiene que motivar para llegar a su nivel, es un aliciente poder jugar contra ellos, bueno tu estas a su nivel realmente.



En el próximo torneo me voy a tirar al cuello para intentar ganarles, pero que lo pongan a las 00:00 horas o así (como muy tarde) para que no pille el maldito mantenimiento . Que el de hoy lo han puesto a las 20:30 de su hora, no les cuesta nada ponerlo un poco antes, que allí cenan pronto.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> En el próximo torneo me voy a tirar al cuello para intentar ganarles, pero que lo pongan a las 00:00 horas o así (como muy tarde) para que no pille el maldito mantenimiento .



Voy a poner el III TORNEO AMADO LIDER ya para el viernes por la noche, a las 12 y media de la noche que va del viernes al sabado, una hora, asi no nos pilla el mantenimiento, de 12 y media a 1 y media, asi ya intento reclutar a las hungaras con la excusa del torneo, lo hare para miembros, asi las que quieran jugar que se apunten al equipo.
Voy a ponerlo a 6+0 a ver que tal.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Yo igual, a veces me cabreo con una racha de derrotas brutal y lo dejo unos meses. Pero siempre te acaba entrando el gusanillo y todos acabamos volviendo.
> Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, entre todos los del foro (y los canadienses) vamos a intentar mejorar nuestro juego, haciendo nuestro camino de aprendizaje más llevadero y entretenido.
> 
> Yo por mi parte me presto a ayudar todo lo posible (dentro de lo que esté en mi mano) para ayudar a mejorar y a que se una más gente a nuestro equipo.



lo mio fue muchísimo peor, cómicamente traumático. Ahora lo miro con perspectiva y me arrepiento. Pero estuve una semana llorando y un mes que no levantaba cabeza. Ahora solo el covid (he estado relacionado profesionalmente) ha dado un frenazo a mi progreso. Tenemos el club cerrado y nadie sabe nada de cuando volverán los torneos presenciales. De ahi que me haya decidido a jugar


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Voy a poner el III TORNEO AMADO LIDER ya para el viernes por la noche, a las 12 y media de la noche que va del viernes al sabado, una hora, asi no nos pilla el mantenimiento, de 12 y media a 1 y media, asi ya intento reclutar a las hungaras con la excusa del torneo, lo hare para miembros, asi las que quieran jugar que se apunten al equipo.
> Voy a ponerlo a 6+0 a ver que tal.



Perfecto. ¿Va a ver algún torneo más hasta el viernes?


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Perfecto. ¿Va a ver algún torneo más hasta el viernes?



Lo he puesto a la una, de una a dos de la madrugada la noche del viernes al sabado. En principio no habra torneos anteriores, los de Quebec solo organizan este que es la noche del lunes al martes, lo de la desconexion no se porque fue, ya le dire a los capitanes de quebec a ver si pueden poner el torneo a la una de la madrugada, que sea de una hora o hora y media, no se si tocar el tiempo a mitad del torneo ha tenido relacion con el corte.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

III TORNEO AMADO LIDER

la noche del viernes al sabado a la una de la madrugada hora peninsular.

III TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena: Standard 6+0 rated #Gec0e7ko


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Recordar que hay que apuntarse en el nuevo equipo para jugar los torneos.


----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Tenemos ya el enlace del torneo steel que organizan desde Montreal

https://lichess.org/tournament/TOOAGmo9


----------



## unedfederico (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## propileos (9 Mar 2021)

Voy a organizar un torneo suizo para este sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde.
Cancelare la liga paco que esta muerta y la substituire por un torneo suizo semanal en ese horario.
TORNEO PACO SUIZO.
¿que os parece la idea?.


----------



## Erwin (9 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Voy a organizar un torneo suizo para este sabado de 6 a 8 de la tarde.
> Cancelare la liga paco que esta muerta y la substituire por un torneo suizo semanal en ese horario.
> TORNEO PACO SUIZO.
> ¿que os parece la idea?.



Ok, por mi adelante


----------



## propileos (10 Mar 2021)

Vale ya esta hecho, comienza el sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, es a 6 rondas si hay gente suficiente.
El tiempo de juego es 10 + 0
Dejo aqui el enlace

I TORNEO PACO: Standard 10+0 #dlwCoPex


----------



## propileos (10 Mar 2021)

Bueno yo estoy buscando gente por lichess para los torneos, vosotros si conoceis a alguien que se quiera apuntar decirselo, ahora son los dias mas complicados, si conseguimos gente para los torneos del fin de semana esto seguira, si no pues igual muere antes de nacer, cualquier ayuda es poca.


----------



## propileos (10 Mar 2021)

Ya somos 23 en el equipo nuevo, el deseado TORNEO PACO por sistema suizo se celebrara el sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, si la gente mas adelante me pide otro horario lo cambiamos, son 4 torneos semanales, los iremos cambiando segun responda la gente, queda mucha gente por pasarse del equipo viejo al nuevo, a ver si lo hace entre hoy y mañana para que pueda jugar los torneos.
A ver si @Capitán Walker se apunta y coloca el torneo habitual del domingo a la hora del te, lo estamos esperando.


----------



## propileos (10 Mar 2021)

Yo sigo buscando hungaras y suecas para enriquecer el equipo, anoche casi me consigo un filipino que tampoco esta mal, pero al final no se apunto.


----------



## Capitán Walker (11 Mar 2021)

Torneo Burbuja 03
Domingo 14 (4:00 PM)
Burbuja 03 Arena: Standard 7+2 casual #zm22xJ3Y


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2021)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Torneo Burbuja 03
> Domingo 14 (4:00 PM)
> Burbuja 03 Arena: Standard 7+2 casual #zm22xJ3Y




Ya te hice lider del equipo nuevo, yo creo que es mejor que coloques el torneo en el muro del equipo nuevo con los otros torneos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Mar 2021)

Siento oir que la liga paco se da por finiquitada.
Es que si no hay un calendario y se va dando algún toque a los rezagados, pues no se coge el ritmo de juego, pienso que es el principal problema.
Propongo que tras el periodo de torneos puntuales que os parezca oportuno, se reabra la liga pero haciendo algunos cambios:
Lo ya dicho de tener un calendario de encuentros prefijado, que sea un formato tipo club, donde pueda incorporarse gente o salir sin que altere mucho el ritmo de juego, y tal vez aproximarse al formato suizo haciendo grupos, para que no haya mucha diferencia de nivel en los enfrentamientos, lo de que el tiempo de juego se pueda pactar mola mucho, y a ver si así funciona la cosa.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (11 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya somos 23 en el equipo nuevo, el deseado TORNEO PACO por sistema suizo se celebrara el sabado a las 6 de la tarde, si la gente mas adelante me pide otro horario lo cambiamos, son 4 torneos semanales, los iremos cambiando segun responda la gente, queda mucha gente por pasarse del equipo viejo al nuevo, a ver si lo hace entre hoy y mañana para que pueda jugar los torneos.
> A ver si @Capitán Walker se apunta y coloca el torneo habitual del domingo a la hora del te, lo estamos esperando.



El suizo si pudiera ser media hora antes a las 5:30 pm, y a la gente no le importa, lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Siento oir que la liga paco se da por finiquitada.
> Es que si no hay un calendario y se va dando algún toque a los rezagados, pues no se coge el ritmo de juego, pienso que es el principal problema.
> Propongo que tras el periodo de torneos puntuales que os parezca oportuno, se reabra la liga pero haciendo algunos cambios:
> Lo ya dicho de tener un calendario de encuentros prefijado, que sea un formato tipo club, donde pueda incorporarse gente o salir sin que altere mucho el ritmo de juego, y tal vez aproximarse al formato suizo haciendo grupos, para que no haya mucha diferencia de nivel en los enfrentamientos, lo de que el tiempo de juego se pueda pactar mola mucho, y a ver si así funciona la cosa.




Bueno la liga paco ha sido cambiada por un torneo paco semanal, con sistema suizo, se juega el sabado por la tarde.
El espiritu paco se traslada a ese torneo.
Tenemos 4 torneos cada fin de semana, el viernes noche, sabado por la tarde, domingo por la tarde, y lunes noche, con eso aplacamos nuestras ansias de ajedrez, y de martes a jueves a entrenar.


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> El suizo si pudiera ser media hora antes a las 5:30 pm, y a la gente no le importa, lo agradecería mucho.



Vale ahora lo cambio, son 6 rondas a 20 minutos maximo por partida, yo creo que en poco mas de una hora estara terminado.


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2021)

El mayor problema es que solo se han apuntado 5 por torneo, la mayoria de la gente no se ha pasado todavia al equipo nuevo, el @Capitán Walker ha puesto el torneo del domingo sabe Dios donde, es un despelote todo.


----------



## Knish77 (11 Mar 2021)

Blancas juegan y dan mate






Spoiler



Dc6+ bxc6
Axa6+ Rb8
Cxc6+ Ra8
Ab7++


----------



## Knish77 (11 Mar 2021)

Me apunto al del sábado, a ver si no me quedo sopa como la otra vez


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (11 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Blancas juegan y dan mate
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594568
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, al final por descarte acabas viendo la jugada y secuencia ganadora. Muy interesante el problema .

Si no te dicen que blancas juegan y ganan, en una partida normal en vivo, no lo vemos ni de coña jajaja.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (11 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya te hice lider del equipo nuevo, yo creo que es mejor que coloques el torneo en el muro del equipo nuevo con los otros torneos.



Y por puntos también (que no sea amistosa).


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Y por puntos también (que no sea amistosa).




El @Capitán Walker anda mal de tiempo por lo que me dijo, a ver si nos lee para cambiar esas cosas del torneo, si no pues para la semana que viene sera.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (11 Mar 2021)

*Negras* juegan y ganan:

Las blancas se acaban de comer el peón negro de c5 con el caballo, castígalas.




Spoiler: Solución



Precioso mate en 4:
d4+ cxd4
Cd5+ Re2
Cc3+ Re3
f4#


----------



## propileos (12 Mar 2021)

yo intuyo despues de mucho pensar las 2 primeras jugadas, despues ya me cuesta verlo, eso me pasa en las partidas, a veces sacrifico algo porque huelo que hay una combinacion detras pero no soy capaz de visualizarla mentalmente, no se si es comun esto o solo me pasa a mi.


----------



## propileos (12 Mar 2021)

ya somos 37, me estoy uniendo a otros equipos a cambio de que se unan al nuestro. lo malo que casi no se apunta nadie a los torneos, el de esta noche solo hay 5 apuntados, a ver si a ultima hora se anima mas gente. 
los hemos hecho "solo para miembros" para que aparezcan en el tablon de la pagina en grande, pero ni con esas.


----------



## Ignadaptado (12 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> *Negras* juegan y ganan:
> 
> Las blancas se acaban de comer el peón negro de c5 con el caballo, castígalas.
> 
> ...



Resuelto:



Spoiler: Solución



1 d4+, cxd4
2 Cd5+, Re2
3Cc3+, Re3
4 f4++


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (12 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ya somos 37, me estoy uniendo a otros equipos a cambio de que se unan al nuestro. lo malo que casi no se apunta nadie a los torneos, el de esta noche solo hay 5 apuntados, a ver si a ultima hora se anima mas gente.
> los hemos hecho "solo para miembros" para que aparezcan en el tablon de la pagina en grande, pero ni con esas.



Bueno, no llevamos una semana desde la creación del equipo conjunto, ya irán llegando.
Pues lo del torneo tienes razón, porque como haya poca gente nos va a tocar esperar entre partida y partida y jugar siempre con los mismos. Aunque por suerte siempre hay gente que se une a última hora.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (12 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> yo intuyo despues de mucho pensar las 2 primeras jugadas, despues ya me cuesta verlo, eso me pasa en las partidas, a veces sacrifico algo porque huelo que hay una combinacion detras pero no soy capaz de visualizarla mentalmente, no se si es comun esto o solo me pasa a mi.



Depende el tiempo de juego. Si es blitz yo juego 90% por intuición sin calcular mucho, pero si es lenta el cálculo pasa a ser el 80% de la partida.

Lo importante es hacer muchos ejercicios de táctica para ver los patrones durante las partidas, pero como mejor se aprende es calculando variantes en las partidas lentas para entrenar la visión espacial, clave en adivinar posiciones futuras, analizando qué ventajas acabarás teniendo haciendo un movimiento u otro.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (12 Mar 2021)

Otro precioso problema táctico que he encontrado. El que quiera resolverlo que dé su respuesta por spoiler como Ignadaptado ha hecho, mejor.

*Negras *juegan y ganan:
Las blancas se acaban de comer el peón de e5 de las negras con el caballo (desde d7). Castiga su jugada.




Edit: añado respuesta para el que quiera ver la solución.


Spoiler: Solución



Gana la intermedia Bc3, la torre mueve única a e2 para no perder el caballo y entonces podemos comer con el alfil ya que tenemos caballo c3+ comiéndonos el caballo si juega d4 clavando el alfil.
Bc3 Re2 
Bxe5 0-1


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (13 Mar 2021)

Madre mía el express16, el cabrón las ve todas y juega muy preciso. Encima siempre me toca negras contra él .


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

bueno casi ganas al final, te ha faltado tiempo


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

no ha estado tan mal el torneo, pensaba que iba a haber menos gente, al final se apunto el pato y todo


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2021)

Esperaba mas gente de los canadienses


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Esperaba mas gente de los canadienses




bueno es el primer torneo del equipo nuevo, es cuestion de ir haciendo los torneos a la misma hora, y la gente se ira sumando poco a poco, esa es la idea vamos


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

yo ire buscando jugadores por el lichess, esta semana consegui unos cuantos, hace falta que jueguen los torneos, pero bueno, por lo menos estan en el equipo


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

ire hablando con ellos por privado a ver si los animo, el sueco es buena gente juega siempre que puede


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (13 Mar 2021)

Ha estado divertido. Mañana el suizo tiene pinta de que nos lo vamos a pasar aún mejor porque jugamos todos a la vez (a menos que seamos impares entonces habrá algún "bye"), además a 10 min nos da tiempo a pensar bien las jugadas y no apurarnos de tiempo.


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2021)

Yo he fichado a respuny y estoy tratando de traer a otro


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

el pato ha entrado al final, a ver si se animan todos de la liga burbuja para jugar el torneo paco de mañana


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

a ver si animo a ignadaptado a que se haga cargo del torneo paco, el tiene mas poder de convocatoria


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

ellos hicieron un equipo de ajedrez hace años, sera en octubre, pero no funciono, o lo que sea, no se muy bien la historia, y se ve que les asqueo un poco esa experiencia, hay que recuperar a toda esa gente si es posible


----------



## Knish77 (13 Mar 2021)

Jugan negras y dan mate.






Spoiler



...fxg4+
Rxg4 Th4+
Rf5 Cg3+
Rxg5 Ae7+
Af6 Axf6++


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2021)

Propileo, tú y yo vamos a tener que charlar tranquilamente, porque con ese carácter, vamos mal. Si te hago un doble de dama y rey en la anterior partida, por qué me lo devuelves a la siguiente? hay que saber pasar página


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (13 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Propileo, tú y yo vamos a tener que charlar tranquilamente, porque con ese carácter, vamos mal. Si te hago un doble de dama y rey en la anterior partida, por qué me lo devuelves a la siguiente? hay que saber pasar página



Me has jugado muy bien la primera partida, si no fuera por el tiempo me habrías ganado seguro en vez de tablas. Me he ido encerrando yo solo jajaja.


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Me has jugado muy bien la primera partida, si no fuera por el tiempo me habrías ganado seguro en vez de tablas. Me he ido encerrando yo solo jajaja.



Es lo que me mata, el tiempo. Me bloqueo ligeramente por la presión. A seguir entrenando. Dicho lo cual, aquí hay varios que la tocáis.n Sois jugadores de club decentes, como mínimo.


----------



## Knish77 (13 Mar 2021)

Torneo Paco finito




¿Como funciona eso del tie break?


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (13 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Torneo Paco finito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 596553
> 
> ...



Según la actuación de los oponentes que te has enfrentado. Si tus oponentes han ganado o empatado a los de arriba te dan mas puntos de tie break, si perdieron o empataron contra los que menos puntos tienen te restan para el empate.

Si por ejemplo has conseguido 4 puntos en el torneo ganando a los que menos puntos tienen (en el torneo) vas a tener peor tie break que el que ganó las 4 contra los de más puntos (en el torneo) tienen.


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Propileo, tú y yo vamos a tener que charlar tranquilamente, porque con ese carácter, vamos mal. Si te hago un doble de dama y rey en la anterior partida, por qué me lo devuelves a la siguiente? hay que saber pasar página



la tenias ya ganada la partida, me he encontrado eso de casualidad


----------



## Erwin (13 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> la tenias ya ganada la partida, me he encontrado eso de casualidad


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Es lo que me mata, el tiempo. Me bloqueo ligeramente por la presión. A seguir entrenando. Dicho lo cual, aquí hay varios que la tocáis.n Sois jugadores de club decentes, como mínimo.



yo el torneo paco lo dejaria sin incremento, es mas emocionante, ademas con incremento se puede ir el torneo a las 3 horas y las prostatas sufren. De los 4 torneos el del domingo y el del lunes van con incremento, y el del viernes y el del sabado sin incremento, es 2 a 2. 
De todas formas yo ya le he pedido a @Ignadaptado que se encargue del torneo cuando quiera, entonces si se encarga él seguramente le pondra mas tiempo e incremento, a ver que me dice.


----------



## propileos (14 Mar 2021)

Voy a encargarme yo de organizar los torneos del viernes, sabado y domingo, porque @Capitán Walker esta desaparecido.

He pensado el torneo amado lider del viernes noche, como es por la madrugada y hay menos burbujos lo pongo a 5+0, a un ritmo rapidillo de viernes noche.

Luego los torneos del sabado y domingo tarde los pongo los dos a las 5 30 pm, si luego hay mayoria que quiere otra hora se cambian, pero pienso que es mejor los dos a la misma hora para que la gente se lo aprenda ya para todas las semanas.

El torneo paco suizo del sabado yo lo dejaria a 10+0, pero en lugar de 6 rondas pues 5 rondas, que son 100 minutos, mas de hora y media.

Y luego el torneo burbuja lo pongo mas lento que el del viernes por la madrugada, habia pensado a 6+3, en una hora, porque hay gente que me pide incrementos pues este con incrementos.

Como ha comentado @ApoloCreed se jugaran pocas partidas con esos tiempos, pero bueno, el que gane pues ha ganado y ya esta, tampoco es drama.

Voy a colgarlos del muro ya para el fin de semana que viene.

Cuando @Capitán Walker o @Ignadaptado, que son los otros capitanes del equipo, se quieran hacer cargo de alguno de los torneos o poner uno nuevo pues que me lo digan y lo que me digan pues me parece bien.

Si alquno de la chupipandi se quiere hacer cargo de la organizacion porque tiene tiempo e ideas nuevas que me lo diga, pero tiene que hablar tambien con los de Quebec porque el equipo es la suma de los 2 antiguos equipos, y habra cosas que hay que hablarlas para ponerse de acuerdo, tampoco muchas, alguna cosa que surja esporadicamente.


----------



## propileos (14 Mar 2021)

Ya estan los torneos en el muro del equipo, si @Capitán Walker me lee que no cuelgue otra vez el torneo del domingo que ya lo he colgado yo.


----------



## propileos (15 Mar 2021)

me han propuesto deshacer una jugada en un bullet.


----------



## propileos (15 Mar 2021)

ya somos 50, la cosa va bien, estoy hablando con la gente del equipo para motivarlos a todos, que se apunten a los torneos y demas.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Mar 2021)

Hola, hasta la semana que viene estoy superliado, así que no me comprometo hasta entonces a nada.


----------



## propileos (16 Mar 2021)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Hola, hasta la semana que viene estoy superliado, así que no me comprometo hasta entonces a nada.




vale no hay problema, ya organizo yo los torneos, ademas asi tengo una perspectiva global, los subo el lunes al muro del equipo y ya esta.


----------



## propileos (16 Mar 2021)

Habia pensado en hacer un bullet de 2+1 de 45 minutos el sabado por la noche que esta libre de torneos.
¿que os parece la idea?


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (16 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Habia pensado en hacer un bullet de 2+1 de 45 minutos el sabado por la noche que esta libre de torneos.
> ¿que os parece la idea?



A mí me parece que es muy buena idea.


----------



## propileos (17 Mar 2021)

Gambito de dama aceptado. 
Dejo aqui un video del gambito de dama aceptado jugando con negras. 
En el caso de que las blancas nos hagan el famoso gambito de dama creo que es la mejor respuesta si eres ajedrecista paco, para evitar el incomodo peon del alfil de dama de las blancas en c5 que impide desarrollo. 
Da mucho juego a las negras aceptar el gambito si te sabes manejar con los sacrificios y las celadas, por eso es importante verse el video para intentar memorizar. 
Podiamos aceptar todos el gambito de dama y luego comentar aqui las partidas para ver donde se ha cagado para no repetirlo.


----------



## Erwin (17 Mar 2021)

Es una serie de 7 vídeos sobre el gambito de dama aceptado. Venga, a estudiar!!


----------



## propileos (17 Mar 2021)

Esta lleno de minas el gambito de dama aceptado las ire colocando

1.d4-d5
2.c4-dc4
3.e4-e5

aqui parece que regalas un par de peones y el centro pero da mucho juego hacer eso

4.d5-b5

es decir si adelanta el peon a d5 para ocupar el centro lo mejor es responder b5 y proteger el peon, es una posicion que parece mala para las negras, pero no lo es, ahora las blancas tienen que jugar fino para no perder

si por ejemplo continuan b3 continuaremos nosotros con Ac5 con la idea de ganar esa torre, si las blancas siguen bc4 jugamos Ad4 y ganamos la torre. 

si por ejemplo continuan Cf3 que parece mas logico nosotros podemos jugar Cf6 regalandoles el peon, te clavan la dama con Ag5, respondes Ac5, y ahora lo goloso es comerse el peon con el caballo por parte de las blancas pero es malo porque a Ce5 se continua con el truco Af2+, el rey te come el alfil, pero tu te quitas la clavada con Ce4+, las blancas retroceden con Rg1 tu haces Dama por alfil y cuando las blancas sacan la dama para protegerse a Dd4 tu les regalas el caballo moviendo la dama a Df6, si su dama se come el caballo es jaque mate para las blancas, a dama por caballo respondemos Db6 y es mate.


----------



## Alforista (17 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Habia pensado en hacer un bullet de 2+1 de 45 minutos el sabado por la noche que esta libre de torneos.
> ¿que os parece la idea?



Yo este sábado me apunto si se organiza torneo.


----------



## propileos (17 Mar 2021)

Alforista dijo:


> Yo este sábado me apunto si se organiza torneo.




este sabado por la tarde esta puesto ya el paco, lo del bullet seria para la siguiente, uno el sabado por la noche de 45 minutos, a 2+1 estaria bien, pero tengo que hablar con los kebekeses antes, porque ellos solo organizan 1 torneo y nosotros ya 4, igual tienen pensado ellos algo para esa hora.


----------



## propileos (18 Mar 2021)

Estaba jugando un blitz y el tipo se ha dejado una pieza, total que me ha pedido rectificar y se la he dejado rectificar. Luego ya he ido flojeando en la partida y quedaban 30 segundos, la iba yo a perder y le he pedido tablas a ver que hacia.


----------



## el mensa (18 Mar 2021)

Y ¿Qué ha pasado? No nos dejes en ascuas.


----------



## propileos (18 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Y ¿Qué ha pasado? No nos dejes en ascuas.




lo normal, le pedia tablas y me las rechazaba, se las pedi 2 o 3 veces y me las rechazo el cabron, y ya se me acabo el tiempo.
que situacion tan desagradable. 
es un mal rollo que te pidan rectificar la jugada, si se la aceptas pierdes tiempo te descentras y luego la pierdes, si se la rechazas tambien te deja mal cuerpo, a mi no se me ocurriria hacer eso, ademas en blitz a mi nivel lo normal es que te dejes piezas todas las partidas. 
el otro dia me pidieron rectificar jugada en un bullet a 2+1, me quede mirando la pantalla perplejo sin tocar nada y al rato el tio siguio, pero que gente tan aostiable, deberia quitar esa opcion lichess.


----------



## Erwin (18 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> lo normal, le pedia tablas y me las rechazaba, se las pedi 2 o 3 veces y me las rechazo el cabron, y ya se me acabo el tiempo.
> que situacion tan desagradable.
> es un mal rollo que te pidan rectificar la jugada, si se la aceptas pierdes tiempo te descentras y luego la pierdes, si se la rechazas tambien te deja mal cuerpo, a mi no se me ocurriria hacer eso, ademas en blitz a mi nivel lo normal es que te dejes piezas todas las partidas.
> el otro dia me pidieron rectificar jugada en un bullet a 2+1, me quede mirando la pantalla perplejo sin tocar nada y al rato el tio siguio, pero que gente tan aostiable, deberia quitar esa opcion lichess.



jamás permitas eso, ni entre amigos. Pieza tocada, pieza movida


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 Mar 2021)

Yo a veces les acepto la rectificación si es muy evidente que han tenido un desliz con el ratón... Por ejemplo, que en vez de enrocar muevan el rey a f1... Ahí me parece evidente que no querían hacer eso.

Lo que sí me parece es que Lichess ha capado esa función, porque antes te permitía pedir la rectificación incluso después de que el oponente moviera tras el error, y ahora creo que no, que como no la pidas rápidamente antes de que el otro mueva, ya no te deja.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (18 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> lo normal, le pedia tablas y me las rechazaba, se las pedi 2 o 3 veces y me las rechazo el cabron, y ya se me acabo el tiempo.
> que situacion tan desagradable.
> es un mal rollo que te pidan rectificar la jugada, si se la aceptas pierdes tiempo te descentras y luego la pierdes, si se la rechazas tambien te deja mal cuerpo, a mi no se me ocurriria hacer eso, ademas en blitz a mi nivel lo normal es que te dejes piezas todas las partidas.
> el otro dia me pidieron rectificar jugada en un bullet a 2+1, me quede mirando la pantalla perplejo sin tocar nada y al rato el tio siguio, pero que gente tan aostiable, deberia quitar esa opcion lichess.



De hecho en opciones (comportamiento del juego) puedes activar o desactivar "deshacer jugada": siempre, solo partidas amistosas o nunca.

A mí me parece una estupidez, todo el mundo nos dejamos piezas o tenemos missclicks. Lo mejor es no llorar y aceptarlo, que es como mejor se aprende de nuestros errores.


----------



## el mensa (18 Mar 2021)

No suelo pedir rectificaciones, solo algún missclick muy evidente. El último que recuerdo era por la dama, iba a una casilla pero "me cayó" dos antes en un lugar despejado y enfilada por un álfil. No me lo aceptó. 

Tampoco concedo rectificaciones que no parezcan un missclick.


----------



## propileos (18 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> De hecho en opciones (comportamiento del juego) puedes activar o desactivar "deshacer jugada": siempre, solo partidas amistosas o nunca.
> 
> A mí me parece una estupidez, todo el mundo nos dejamos piezas o tenemos missclicks. Lo mejor es no llorar y aceptarlo, que es como mejor se aprende de nuestros errores.




Eso no lo sabia, pero si al otro le aparece la flecha y te lo pide igual es mal rollo, la proxima vez que juegue contigo me fijare si tengo la flecha o me ha desaparecido.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (18 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Eso no lo sabia, pero si al otro le aparece la flecha y te lo pide igual es mal rollo, la proxima vez que juegue contigo me fijare si tengo la flecha o me ha desaparecido.



El problema es que en torneos está desactivada la opción de deshacer jugada, no sé que pasa si la desactivas en normal si le sale al rival o no.


----------



## Manoliko (20 Mar 2021)

Me ha dado por regístrame en una web para jugar al ajedrez online. No, no es por la serie esa de Netflix. El problema es que tengo muchísimos fallos tontos por falta de concentración, por no fijarme.

Suelo jugar al ataque y llevar la iniciativa. A menudo saco ventaja durante las primeras jugadas, arrincono al rival, lo tengo a tiro, planifico la estrategia mejor que el rival, pero cuando se acerca al final, quizá por cansancio o algo así, cometo errores muy tontos y lo hecho a perder.

Por otra parte. Me dan mucha rabia los que juegan al ajedrez de memoria y estudian para jugar. Entiendo que eso lo hagan los profesionales, pero de lo contrario, es solo un juego, y lo divertido es aprender jugando y resolviendo las jugadas improvisando.

Y se nota que hay muchísima gente que sigue unas normas, "tu haces este movimiento, pues yo hago este..."


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Ya termino el IV torneo amado lider gano Leonberbiz, bastante gente, yo no se cuantos llegamos a estar, aun asi hay que intentar reunir mas gente para que haya menos tiempo entre partidas y no se repitan tanto los duelos


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me ha dado por regístrame en una web para jugar al ajedrez online. No, no es por la serie esa de Netflix. El problema es que tengo muchísimos fallos tontos por falta de concentración, por no fijarme.
> 
> Suelo jugar al ataque y llevar la iniciativa. A menudo saco ventaja durante las primeras jugadas, arrincono al rival, lo tengo a tiro, planifico la estrategia mejor que el rival, pero cuando se acerca al final, quizá por cansancio o algo así, cometo errores muy tontos y lo hecho a perder.
> 
> ...




Bueno estudiar siempre esta bien, aperturas, mediojuego, finales, ademas de memorizar te familiarizas con determinadas posiciones


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

¿tu estas en el equipo manoliko?


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Me estan pidiendo por ahi un torneo a 2+1 o 2+3, un bullet, a ver si la gente interesada me dice el dia y la hora que puede jugar para organizar uno.


----------



## Nothing (20 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Me estan pidiendo por ahi un torneo a 2+1 o 2+3, un bullet, a ver si la gente interesada me dice el dia y la hora que puede jugar para organizar uno.



Si se me permite aportar una opinión o petición, creo que 5+8 está muy bien para los principiantes como yo. Ayer resulté vapuleado con 5+0 en el torneo porque las partidas se aceleran mucho al principio, debido a que sabes que vas a estar apurado al final. No suelo cometer de media tantos fallos como ayer cuando juego con 5+8, aunque puede que me equivoque y el vapuleo se debiese a los nervios. Solo llevo dos meses jugando amistosas en Lichess a 5+8 y me registré hace solo un par de días. No he jugado ni 100 partidas a puntos todavía.



Manoliko dijo:


> Me ha dado por regístrame en una web para jugar al ajedrez online. No, no es por la serie esa de Netflix. El problema es que tengo muchísimos fallos tontos por falta de concentración, por no fijarme.
> 
> Suelo jugar al ataque y llevar la iniciativa. A menudo saco ventaja durante las primeras jugadas, arrincono al rival, lo tengo a tiro, planifico la estrategia mejor que el rival, pero cuando se acerca al final, quizá por cansancio o algo así, cometo errores muy tontos y lo hecho a perder.
> 
> ...



Me pasa lo mismo

Tampoco es necesario que te aprendas las aperturas de memoria. Puedes aprender algún sistema como el London. Es el que he estado intentando aplicar desde hace un mes o así, y te aseguro que he mejorado un güevo con ello sin memorizar nada. El London en concreto te permite no pensar demasiado al principio para ganar tiempo


----------



## Nothing (20 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> lo normal, le pedia tablas y me las rechazaba, se las pedi 2 o 3 veces y me las rechazo el cabron, y ya se me acabo el tiempo.
> que situacion tan desagradable.
> es un mal rollo que te pidan rectificar la jugada, si se la aceptas pierdes tiempo te descentras y luego la pierdes, si se la rechazas tambien te deja mal cuerpo, a mi no se me ocurriria hacer eso, ademas en blitz a mi nivel lo normal es que te dejes piezas todas las partidas.
> el otro dia me pidieron rectificar jugada en un bullet a 2+1, me quede mirando la pantalla perplejo sin tocar nada y al rato el tio siguio, pero que gente tan aostiable, deberia quitar esa opcion lichess.



Yo me dejo piezas a menudo y me jodo sin rechistar, por lo tanto, si alguien se deja una pieza a favor mío que se joda también


----------



## Nothing (20 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> No suelo pedir rectificaciones, solo algún missclick muy evidente. El último que recuerdo era por la dama, iba a una casilla pero "me cayó" dos antes en un lugar despejado y enfilada por un álfil. No me lo aceptó.
> 
> Tampoco concedo rectificaciones que no parezcan un missclick.



Eso a mí me ha pasado más de una vez en el enroque largo y me lo he comido


----------



## Nothing (20 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> De hecho en opciones (comportamiento del juego) puedes activar o desactivar "deshacer jugada": siempre, solo partidas amistosas o nunca.
> 
> A mí me parece una estupidez, todo el mundo nos dejamos piezas o tenemos missclicks. Lo mejor es no llorar y aceptarlo, que es como mejor se aprende de nuestros errores.



A jugar al ajedrez se viene llorado de casa


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Si se me permite aportar una opinión o petición, creo que 5+8 está muy bien para los principiantes como yo. Ayer resulté vapuleado con 5+0 en el torneo porque las partidas se aceleran mucho al principio, debido a que sabes que vas a estar apurado al final. No suelo cometer de media tantos fallos como ayer cuando juego con 5+8, aunque puede que me equivoque y el vapuleo se debiese a los nervios. Solo llevo dos meses jugando amistosas en Lichess a 5+8 y me registré hace solo un par de días. No he jugado ni 100 partidas a puntos todavía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La idea es hacer el torneo del domingo por la tarde a mas tiempo, porque hay mucha gente como tu que prefiere tener su tiempo para pensar, ese torneo del domingo la idea es que lo organice @Ignadaptado mas adelante que tambien es favorable a poner mas tiempo, pero bueno mientras se hace cargo podemos jugar a un tiempo largo, 6+6, 8+8, en la linea que tu propones. 
El de este domingo no recuerdo que tiempo puse, seria ya para el domingo que viene, se agradece si la gente escribe en el hilo y da su opinion.


----------



## Erwin (20 Mar 2021)

propileos como puedo mandarte un privado?


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> propileos como puedo mandarte un privado?




por el lichess lo mas facil, me mandas un mensaje por ahi


----------



## Erwin (20 Mar 2021)

Sobre el tema de las casillas débiles, un poco de contenido:


----------



## Manoliko (20 Mar 2021)

Para vosotros en qué orden de utilidad/fuerza van las piezas de ajedrez? En circunstancias normales todo el mundo preferirá sacrificar un peón para capturar una reina. Pero entre alfil, caballo y torre no sé si pensáis lo mismo que yo. Para mi, de menos valor a más valiosa:

-Peón
-Alfil.
-Caballo.
-Torre.
-Reina.
-Rey

Es decir, siempre que puedo cambiar un alfil mío por un caballo del rival lo hago. O un caballo por una torre.


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Para vosotros en qué orden de utilidad/fuerza van las piezas de ajedrez? En circunstancias normales todo el mundo preferirá sacrificar un peón para capturar una reina. Pero entre alfil, caballo y torre no sé si pensáis lo mismo que yo. Para mi, de menos valor a más valiosa:
> 
> -Peón
> -Alfil.
> ...




A mi me gustan mas los caballos que los alfiles, veo mas jugadas con los caballos, con los alfiles no se muy bien que hacer, pero entiendo que es un problema mio de fundamentos.


----------



## Erwin (20 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> A mi me gustan mas los caballos que los alfiles, veo mas jugadas con los caballos, con los alfiles no se muy bien que hacer, pero entiendo que es un problema mio de fundamentos.



doy fé de ello


----------



## Erwin (20 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Para vosotros en qué orden de utilidad/fuerza van las piezas de ajedrez? En circunstancias normales todo el mundo preferirá sacrificar un peón para capturar una reina. Pero entre alfil, caballo y torre no sé si pensáis lo mismo que yo. Para mi, de menos valor a más valiosa:
> 
> -Peón
> -Alfil.
> ...



Los caballos para posiciones cerradas (estructuras de peones compactas) van mejor y los alfiles para posiciones abiertas. Las torres valen mas que alfiles y caballos, si hacen un cambio de torre por alguno de ellos es lo que se llama sacrificio de calidad. Otra cuestión, la pareja de álfiles es un ventajilla. A veces se puede ceder (tomar con tu alfil un caballo rival) si consigues una ventaja algo como compensación (doblar un peón por ej). En general el álfil vale algo mas que el caballo


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2021)

Tampoco pasa nada por sacrificar una torre, cambiarla por un alfil o un caballo si ves una combinacion buena, lo malo que si no consigues dar mate al final te quedas bastante mal, yo las torres las cambio en cuanto puedo porque no se jugar el final con torres, otro problema de fundamentos.


----------



## Manoliko (21 Mar 2021)

Mirad el jaque mate que acabo de hacerle a un franchute.

No es lichess, es una página española paco llamada Ajedrezonline. Hay muchos sudacas, pero también muchos franceses.

Ya lo tenía en jaque la jugada anterior, pero ha tratado de defender al rey inútilmente cubriéndolo con otro alfil.


----------



## Erwin (21 Mar 2021)

no me lo acabo de creer, pero si alguien quiere calcular su elo FIDE o su potencial, esta webb puede ser orientativa:
Elometer


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

estamos ajustando los torneos para el futuro, esta en el chat del equipo
la cosa quedaria asi, el torneo del viernes a las 8 de la tarde, el paco se queda en las 5 y media de la tarde, el del domingo se pasa a las 8 de la tarde, y los kebekeses organizan uno a la una de la madrugada del lunes al martes. 
son 4 torneos en total, vamos a hacer un bullet, hay que decidir un dia y una hora para el bullet que seria el quinto torneo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (21 Mar 2021)

Buen torneo gente, ha estado muy divertido. Cada vez somos más.


----------



## Nothing (21 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Buen torneo gente, ha estado muy divertido. Cada vez somos más.



Juro por Capablanca que no he visto la serie de Netflix y que me ha dado por el ajedrez últimamente por casualidad


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

@pemebe que pasa contigo, he estado hablando con libertad y que pasa que ahora juegas tan rocoso, venga dinos que libros te has leido, cual es el metodo, queremos saber @pemebe


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (21 Mar 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Juro por Capablanca que no he visto la serie de Netflix y que me ha dado por el ajedrez últimamente por casualidad



Los que han empezado ahora con la maldita serie no duran ni 1 mes. Son los mismos que se apuntan a los gimnasios el 1 de enero y ya sabemos como acaba.

En todo caso bienvenido a todo el mundo al ajedrez, que es el juego ciencia más fascinante y divertido del mundo. Ni en 10 vidas da tiempo a aprender todo lo que puede ofrecer, y ser bueno solo está al alcance de los más perseverantes y entregados.


----------



## Erwin (21 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Los que han empezado ahora con la maldita serie no duran ni 1 mes. Son los mismos que se apuntan a los gimnasios el 1 de enero y ya sabemos como acaba.
> 
> En todo caso bienvenido a todo el mundo al ajedrez, que es el juego ciencia más fascinante y divertido del mundo. Ni en 10 vidas da tiempo a aprender todo lo que puede ofrecer, y ser bueno solo está al alcance de los más perseverantes y entregados.



es posible que combinado con el confinamiento pueda consolidarse algo mas, especialmente entre mujeres. Pero lo mas normal es que la moda sea pasajera. Mientras no entre fuerte en las escuelas, no se verá un aumento sólido.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @pemebe que pasa contigo, he estado hablando con libertad y que pasa que ahora juegas tan rocoso, venga dinos que libros te has leido, cual es el metodo, queremos saber @pemebe



He estado mas concentrado pero en algunas partidas he tenido suerte.


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

pemebe dijo:


> He estado mas concentrado pero en algunas partidas he tenido suerte.



Que suerte, hoy me has metido ahi una grunfeld o algo parecido que se me ha hecho de noche, si has descubierto videos buenos de tutoriales compartelos, o cualquier cosa, sera bienvenida.


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

Ya han colocado nuestros amigos kebekeses su torneo. 
Es la noche que va del lunes al martes a las 12 de la noche, pego el enlace 

café pi Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #bR97Xyji

para los nuevos del equipo, esa gente es dura, estan los gm y luego ya vienen los kebekeses.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Que suerte, hoy me has metido ahi una grunfeld o algo parecido que se me ha hecho de noche, si has descubierto videos buenos de tutoriales compartelos, o cualquier cosa, sera bienvenida.



Lo mejor es hacer ejercicios para en lichess que te hace ver jugadas. Yo intento jugar cosas lo menos teoricas posibles que mantengan piezas en el juego.


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

Esta noche colocare en el muro los torneos del fin de semana, el del viernes lo voy a dejar de madrugada, el mismo formato, el paco tampoco lo voy a cambiar, el burbuja lo voy a pasar a las 8 de la tarde, el domingo a las 8 de la tarde, lo voy a dejar arena de una hora, y el tiempo de juego no se que hacer, porque a menos de 6+3 no quiero porque en el equipo hay gente que necesita tiempo, y mas de 6+3 casi no se juegan partidas en una hora, quiza 6+6, habia pensado 6+6, con ese incremento de 6 segundos la gente juega menos agobiada, y frena un poco a los kersekos que te atropellan, ya me direis que os parece. Se admiten sugerencias, la gente no me opina mucho, me seria de gran ayuda para diseñar los torneos.


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2021)

a todo esto si @Ignadaptado quiere organizar el del domingo u otro que me diga, yo lo espero, el es tambien capitan del equipo.


----------



## pemebe (21 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Esta noche colocare en el muro los torneos del fin de semana, el del viernes lo voy a dejar de madrugada, el mismo formato, el paco tampoco lo voy a cambiar, el burbuja lo voy a pasar a las 8 de la tarde, el domingo a las 8 de la tarde, lo voy a dejar arena de una hora, y el tiempo de juego no se que hacer, porque a menos de 6+3 no quiero porque en el equipo hay gente que necesita tiempo, y mas de 6+3 casi no se juegan partidas en una hora, quiza 6+6, habia pensado 6+6, con ese incremento de 6 segundos la gente juega menos agobiada, y frena un poco a los kersekos que te atropellan, ya me direis que os parece. Se admiten sugerencias, la gente no me opina mucho, me seria de gran ayuda para diseñar los torneos.



Yo quitaria el bersek en algun torneo pues aunque pierdas partidas al ser mas rapidas, te da tiempo a jugar más.


----------



## Erwin (21 Mar 2021)

Mas de casillas debiles con el M.I Boudy


----------



## Erwin (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## propileos (22 Mar 2021)

pemebe dijo:


> Yo quitaria el bersek en algun torneo pues aunque pierdas partidas al ser mas rapidas, te da tiempo a jugar más.




en los suizos creo que no hay berserk, el paco es suizo, en los otros pongo berserk y rachas por hacerlos con mas pimienta y que haya un ganador claro, el de los kebekeses del lunes de madrugada no se si lleva berserk, bueno con 6 segundos de incremento hay mas tiempo para torear al miura, porque el berseko renuncia al incremento tambien.


----------



## propileos (22 Mar 2021)

ya hemos puesto todos los torneos de la semana en el muro,

la primera cita en la madrugada del lunes al martes, a las doce de la noche, duelo de hora y media con nuestros amigos kebekianos a un ritmo de 5+3, partidas de alto nivel un peldaño por debajo de los GM.

la segunda cita ya sera en la madrugada del viernes al sabado, a la una de la madrugada, nueva cita con nuestros amigos kebekianos, esta vez en partidas de infarto finish de 5+0 sin incremento, una hora de tension ajedrecistica sin apenas descanso.

la tercera cita y momento cumbre de la semana, nuestro torneo PACO, el sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, todos frente al ordenador con nuestro chandall y una copa de soberano para disfrutar de irrepetibles partidas con jugadas nunca vistas antes en el mundo del ajedrez, seran 5 rondas por sistema suizo a un ritmo de 10+0, donde te enfrentaras a gente paco como tu, el chat se llenara nuevamente de expresiones como, la he cagado al principio, la tenias ganada, no la he visto, el tiempo macho, imperdonable perderselo.

la cuarta cita un nuevo torneo, nos adentramos en el inexplorado mundo del bullet con el torneo misternini, una aventura espacial rodeada de incognitas, 45 minutos de partidas a 2+1, una experiencia psicotropica, la noche del sabado al domingo a la una de la madrugada.

la quinta y ultima cita la crema, prendemos fuego a charo garcia en el torneo antes llamado "torneo burbuja", la direccion ha cambiado el nombre por coincidente con la liga diseñada por nuestro pionero @Ignadaptado, el torneo charo garcia sera a un ritmo pausado de 6+6 que invita a la visualizacion y reflexion de todas las jugadas posibles sobre el tablero, sera el domingo a las 8 de la tarde y tendra una duracion de una hora.


----------



## Manoliko (22 Mar 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Juro por Capablanca que no he visto la serie de Netflix y que me ha dado por el ajedrez últimamente por casualidad



A mi también me dio últimamente por el ajedrez y tampoco es por la serie. Con el confinamiento me dio primero por los videojuegos de estrategia, y cuando me cansé de ellos por el ajedrez. 

De todas formas, si noto en mi entorno que hay varios amigos que se han interesado después de la serie. 

La hicieron para fomentar el ajedrez entre las mujeres y tengo la impresión que lo han fomentado aún más entre los hombres. 

Que asuman ya que a las chicas no les interesa el ajedrez. Por mucho que se lo quiera vender netflix.


----------



## Manoliko (22 Mar 2021)

Después de una mala racha de perder varias partidas seguidas (por fallos tontos, después de haber empezado bien) me he desquitado humillando al traidor catalufo este en solo siete turnos.

Se ha retirado.


----------



## propileos (22 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> A mi también me dio últimamente por el ajedrez y tampoco es por la serie. Con el confinamiento me dio primero por los videojuegos de estrategia, y cuando me cansé de ellos por el ajedrez.
> 
> De todas formas, si noto en mi entorno que hay varios amigos que se han interesado después de la serie.
> 
> ...




de que va esa serie hacerme un resumen, yo ahora no tengo netflix, igual la veo cuando me lo ponga otra vez


----------



## Manoliko (22 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> de que va esa serie hacerme un resumen, yo ahora no tengo netflix, igual la veo cuando me lo ponga otra vez



De una mujer que gana el campeonato del mundo de ajedrez. Es decir, ciencia ficción.

Pero seguro que mucha idiota pensará que se trata de una historia real.


----------



## Manoliko (22 Mar 2021)

Que mal rollo. No doy una, vaya mala racha hoy.

Me ha dejado mal cuerpo.


----------



## Erwin (22 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> de que va esa serie hacerme un resumen, yo ahora no tengo netflix, igual la veo cuando me lo ponga otra vez











Gambito de reina - Dilo.nu


Kentucky, años 50. En el orfanato, una chica descubre que posee un talento extraordinario para el ajedrez mientras intenta superar una adicción.



www.dilo.nu


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (23 Mar 2021)

No he podido ganar el torneo por perder contra express16


----------



## propileos (23 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> No he podido ganar el torneo por perder contra express16



joder es tu pesadilla express


----------



## propileos (23 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> Gambito de reina - Dilo.nu
> 
> 
> Kentucky, años 50. En el orfanato, una chica descubre que posee un talento extraordinario para el ajedrez mientras intenta superar una adicción.
> ...




hombre no me pongas lo de google, yo queria un resumen personal, lo de google lo se buscar yo


----------



## Erwin (23 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> hombre no me pongas lo de google, yo queria un resumen personal, lo de google lo se buscar yo



es un enlace para verla piratilla


----------



## propileos (23 Mar 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> es un enlace para verla piratilla




ah gracias, no entendia, no pero me espero a verla con mi mujer en netflix, antes teniamos netflix vi algunas series buenas, una seria inglesa de una doctora que su marido la hace cornuda con una chortina, esa eran pocos capitulos pero estaba muy bien, y me gusto mucho the last kingdom, creo que se escribe asi, que es una serie historica del origen del reino de inglaterra durante la epoca de las invasiones danesas, muy buena esa serie era historica pero de accion como la de isabel, la serie de isabel tambien la vi en netflix y viendola de seguido gana mucho


----------



## Knish77 (23 Mar 2021)

A grandes rasgos, Gambito de dama es una novela que trata de una huérfana que supera sus desgracias gracias al ajedrez. Su autor ya fue bastante famoao en su momento al adaptarse al cine sus dos novelas sobre el personaje de "Fast" Eddie Felson: El buscavidas y El color del dinero.




pemebe dijo:


> Lo mejor es hacer ejercicios para en lichess que te hace ver jugadas. Yo intento jugar cosas lo menos teoricas posibles que mantengan piezas en el juego.



¿En qué puntuaciones te mueves?

Mi tope ronda los 2200, ahí cada error se vuelve una sangría de puntos...



propileos dijo:


> ya hemos puesto todos los torneos de la semana en el muro (...) la tercera cita y momento cumbre de la semana, nuestro torneo PACO, el sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, todos frente al ordenador con nuestro chandall y una copa de soberano (...) la quinta y ultima cita la crema, prendemos fuego a charo garcia en el torneo antes llamado "torneo burbuja", la direccion ha cambiado el nombre por coincidente con la liga diseñada por nuestro pionero @Ignadaptado, el torneo charo garcia sera a un ritmo pausado de 6+6



Salvo que se me presente un plan mejor de sopetón, este finde jugaré estos dos.


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> A grandes rasgos, Gambito de dama es una novela que trata de una huérfana que supera sus desgracias gracias al ajedrez. Su autor ya fue bastante famoao en su momento al adaptarse al cine sus dos novelas sobre el personaje de "Fast" Eddie Felson: El buscavidas y El color del dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende del momento.

En Blitz sobre 1950 (ahora en la parte baja sobre 1900), en Rapida sobre 2000 y acabo de empezar a jugar bullet que es una locura.

Al principio me importaba mucho lo que subia o bajaba, pero ahora solo juego para divertirme y las puntuaciones solo sirve para que cuando juegues lo hagas con gente de tu nivel que hace que sea más divertido.

Y me concentro más en los torneos que jugando partidas sueltas.


----------



## Knish77 (23 Mar 2021)

pemebe dijo:


> Depende del momento.
> 
> En Blitz sobre 1950 (ahora en la parte baja sobre 1900), en Rapida sobre 2000 y acabo de empezar a jugar bullet que es una locura.
> 
> ...



Ese es mi rango también, pero me refiero a tu rating resolviendo problemas.


----------



## pemebe (23 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Ese es mi rango también, pero me refiero a tu rating resolviendo problemas.



2200 pero creo que puedo subir más si le dedicara tiempo a pensar (por eso no juego clasicas).


----------



## propileos (23 Mar 2021)

he enviado un mensaje a todos los del equipo para reorganizar los torneos, hariamos 6 a la semana, estoy hablando con los de quebec para hacerlo entre los 2, cualquier peticion de hora, dia, tiempo de juego, etc escribirla por aqui o en el equipo, se tendra en cuenta, yo quiero dejar quieto el torneo paco el sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, y los quebequeses imagino que el que juegan siempre la madrugada del lunes al martes tambien lo querran dejar quieto, los otros 4 torneos seran los que se muevan.


----------



## propileos (23 Mar 2021)

Habia escrito el mensaje en frances y en español pero solo se ha enviado en frances, no se porque.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

HE HABLADO CON LOS DE QUEBEC Y HEMOS LLEGADO A UN PREACUERDO PARA PONER 6 TORNEOS A LA SEMANA, LA COSA QUEDARIA ASI

LUNDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI CAFE PI ARENA 1H 30 A 5+3 
MARDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI MISTERNINI ARENA 1H A 2+1 
MERCREDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 SUISSE 5 ROUNDS A 6+3
JEUDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI AMADO LIDER ARENA 1H A 5+0
VENDREDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI CHARO GARCIA ARENA 2H A 6+6
SAMEDI 12 30 PM MONTREAL 5 30 PM MADRID TOURNOI PACO SUISSE 5 ROUNDS A 10+0

HE ENVIADO UN MENSAJE A TODOS DEL EQUIPO PIDIENDO SU OPINION, SI SE ACEPTA O SE INTRODUCEN MODIFICACIONES COMENZARIA EL LUNES 28 MARZO, Y SE DEJARIA ASI YA PARA TODAS LAS SEMANAS. 

EL DOMINGO QUEDA LIBRE, LO HEMOS HECHO CON LA IDEA DE DEJAR A @Ignadaptado ESE DIA PARA QUE ORGANICE ALLI SU LIGA BURBUJA O TORNEO BURBUJA A LA HORA QUE LE PAREZCA MEJOR.


----------



## el mensa (24 Mar 2021)

Torneos a las 00:00 horas de Madrid entre semana, creo que el desfase horario va a ser un problema.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Torneos a las 00:00 horas de Madrid entre semana, creo que el desfase horario va a ser un problema.



Bueno hay alguno de 1 hora que acaban a la una de la madrugada, no se si alguno podra hacer el esfuerzo. 
El de 2 horas es el viernes ese la gente se puede acostar un poco mas tarde, de todas formas es una propuesta, si la gente de España me dice que no pues se hace otra cosa. 
Se podria pasar algun torneo de las 12 de la noche a las 8 de la noche, lo que pasa que a esa hora de America no va a haber nadie y lo mas seguro que la gente de España que me pida el cambio luego no se presente al torneo, pero se puede hacer. 
A ver estos dias que me comenta la gente. 
Cuando @Ignadaptado termine con la culturilla general se pondra con el torneo del domingo, entonces ya tendremos el torneo del sabado y el del domingo a una hora normal.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

En el equipo somos mas de 80 pero luego a la hora de la verdad solo juegan unas 20 personas, unos 10 de america y unos 10 de europa, hay 2 suecos que juegan muchos torneos y se agradece, entonces la cuestion es que nosotros 20 nos pongamos de acuerdo. Yo por ejemplo a las 12 de la noche estoy trabajando todavia, pero hare el esfuerzo por apurarme y entrar al torneo aunque solo sea media hora, la verdad que horas que nos vengan bien a todos no existen.


----------



## Erwin (24 Mar 2021)

Un servidor, puede los torneos de las tardes "findesemanistas". Los de medianoche, igual me dejo caer en alguno, pero no garantizo nada.


----------



## el mensa (24 Mar 2021)

Pues viendo el desfase horario y la poca participación lo suyo sería un "quid pro quo" de fin de semana, los españoles nos podemos comprometer a jugar dos veces a las 11 y 12 de la noche, y ellos ceder un poco y jugar dos veces a las 5 y las 6 que allí sería mediodía. 

Y creo que les conviene el pacto porque ambas horas les va a pillar frescos. A partir de las 10 de la noche mi cerebro entra en modo autoapagado. Además que creo que en Canadá tendrán un horario estilo norte de Europa que a las 6-7 de la tarde están todos en casa, pillar una tarde entre semana no creo que les distraiga de sus quehaceres. Digo yo...


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Pues viendo el desfase horario y la poca participación lo suyo sería un "quid pro quo" de fin de semana, los españoles nos podemos comprometer a jugar dos veces a las 11 y 12 de la noche, y ellos ceder un poco y jugar dos veces a las 5 y las 6 que allí sería mediodía.
> 
> Y creo que les conviene el pacto porque ambas horas les va a pillar frescos. A partir de las 10 de la noche mi cerebro entra en modo autoapagado. Además que creo que en Canadá tendrán un horario estilo norte de Europa que a las 6-7 de la tarde están todos en casa, pillar una tarde entre semana no creo que les distraiga de sus quehaceres. Digo yo...




Puedo proponer de lunes a jueves jugar a las 12 de la noche, y el del viernes jugar a las 5 y 30 de la tarde de Madrid, como el torneo paco del sabado, y cuando @Ignadaptado tenga el del domingo preparado yo creo que lo pondra tambien sobre las 5 y 30, pero esta bien que me digais vuestras opiniones para ir cambiando cosas.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Pues viendo el desfase horario y la poca participación lo suyo sería un "quid pro quo" de fin de semana, los españoles nos podemos comprometer a jugar dos veces a las 11 y 12 de la noche, y ellos ceder un poco y jugar dos veces a las 5 y las 6 que allí sería mediodía.
> 
> Y creo que les conviene el pacto porque ambas horas les va a pillar frescos. A partir de las 10 de la noche mi cerebro entra en modo autoapagado. Además que creo que en Canadá tendrán un horario estilo norte de Europa que a las 6-7 de la tarde están todos en casa, pillar una tarde entre semana no creo que les distraiga de sus quehaceres. Digo yo...




Por lo que he hablado con ellos a las 5 de la tarde estan cenando, es otro planeta. 
Yo por eso no me parecio mal las 12 de la noche, yo creo que en España poca gente se acuesta a las 12 de la noche, hay partidos de futbol que los ponen a las 10 de la noche, es una forma de vida totalmente distinta.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

Puedo tambien proponer pasar el del jueves a las 8 de la tarde de Madrid, entonces la cosa quedaria, lunes, martes y miercoles a las 12 de la noche, el jueves a las 8 de la tarde, y viernes y sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, la cuestion es si a los torneos de los jueves y viernes se apuntaria alguien, porque los de quebeq yo creo que antes de las 12 de la noche no juegan a nada, y los españoles lo mas facil es que llegue el torneo y solo estemos 3, eso tambien hay que considerarlo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (24 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Por lo que he hablado con ellos *a las 5 de la tarde estan cenando*, es otro planeta.
> Yo por eso no me parecio mal las 12 de la noche, yo creo que en España poca gente se acuesta a las 12 de la noche, hay partidos de futbol que los ponen a las 10 de la noche, es una forma de vida totalmente distinta.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (24 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Puedo tambien proponer pasar el del jueves a las 8 de la tarde de Madrid, entonces la cosa quedaria, lunes, martes y miercoles a las 12 de la noche, el jueves a las 8 de la tarde, y viernes y sabado a las 5 y media de la tarde, la cuestion es si a los torneos de los jueves y viernes se apuntaria alguien, porque los de quebeq yo creo que antes de las 12 de la noche no juegan a nada, y los españoles lo mas facil es que llegue el torneo y solo estemos 3, eso tambien hay que considerarlo.



A mí me viene bien cualquier hora, pero si que quedan muy raros los horarios tanto paro los españoles como para los canadienses.


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> A mí me viene bien cualquier hora, pero si que quedan muy raros los horarios tanto paro los españoles como para los canadienses.




Ellos estan felices con partidas a las 7 pm Montreal / 12 am Madrid, pero aqui entiendo que la gente se mosquee un poco. 

Podemos proponer lo siguiente

Lunes, Martes y Miercoles torneos a las 12 de la noche de Madrid. 
El jueves descanso. 
Viernes y Sabado torneos a las 5 h 30 pm de Madrid. 
Domingo descanso (a la espera del torneo de @Ignadaptado que seria el domingo por la tarde imagino)

¿que tal eso?


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2021)

Hay una nueva propuesta para los torneos a partir del 29 marzo 2021 la pego aqui

LUNDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI CAFE PI ARENA 1H 30 A 5 +3.
MARDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI LONCHAFINISTA ARENA 1 H A 2+1.
MERCREDI 7 PM MONTREAL 00 AM MADRID TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 SUISSE 5 ROUNDS A 5+3.
JEUDI FETE.
VENDREDI 1 30 PM MONTREAL 6 30 PM MADRID TORNEO CHARO GARCIA ARENA 1H 30 A 6+6.
SAMEDI 1 30 PM MONTREAL 6 30 PM MADRID TORNEO PACO SUIZO 5 ROUNDS A 10+0.
DIMANCHE FETE. 

Decirme que os parece, si os va bien o mal.


----------



## QuieroUnaCasa (25 Mar 2021)

Yo intentare pasar un día si, un día no. 

Haber si puedo seguir con mi racha respecto a libertad.


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2021)

Bueno, estos dias se hablara a ver si se deja definitivamente asi o se cambia, la idea es comenzar el lunes con el nuevo formato.
Tambien he pensado en comenzar un nuevo palmares que se pegaria en el muro de lichess, tambien es un punto de motivacion verse ahi.
Cambiaria el nombre de los torneos, he pensado en estos

Lunes - Tournoi Cafe Pi Burbuja Arena (TCPBA)
Martes - Tournoi Alataker Arena (TAA)
Miercoles - Tournoi Montreal 76 Suizo (TM76S)
Jueves - Descanso
Viernes - Torneo Benidorm Arena (TBA)
Sabado - Torneo Paco 127 Suizo (TP127S)
Domingo - Descanso (a la espera de que @Ignadaptado organice el torneo del domingo)

Si se os ocurren otros nombres me podeis decir y se cambian.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Mar 2021)

A mí un Memorial Alfredo Landa como edición berserker mensual del torneo Paco me pone, sexualmente hablando.

Perdón por el retraso, ¿el de mañana es a las 17:30?


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> A mí un Memorial Alfredo Landa como edición berserker mensual del torneo Paco me pone, sexualmente hablando.
> 
> Perdón por el retraso, ¿el de mañana es a las 17:30?




No, el de las 5 y media es el del sabado, estan en amarillo en el muro de lichess los torneos, de todas formas esos torneos con ese formato ya van a desaparecer y entra el nuevo formato el lunes, el nuevo formato de los 5 torneos semanales. 
El torneo paco soberano tambien habia pensado llamarlo, paco martinez soria, fernando esteso, pajares esteso, no se que nombre os impacta mas, tiene que ser el nombre mas paco posible.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> No, el de las 5 y media es el del sabado, estan en amarillo en el muro de lichess los torneos, de todas formas esos torneos con ese formato ya van a desaparecer y entra el nuevo formato el lunes, el nuevo formato de los 5 torneos semanales.



Allright, sir!



propileos dijo:


> El torneo paco soberano tambien habia pensado llamarlo, paco martinez soria, fernando esteso, pajares esteso, no se que nombre os impacta mas, tiene que ser *el nombre mas paco posible*.



Sujétame el cubata...






Spoiler



Mi otra opción es "Yo hice a Enroque III", pero supongo que resultaría demasiado largo....


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2021)

El torneo Benidorm suena muy potente y paco, si el equipo va bien pondremos una sede fisica en Benidorm.


----------



## Erwin (26 Mar 2021)

*Los 10 finales de ajedrez más importantes 
(Torre y peón contra torre)*


----------



## propileos (26 Mar 2021)

a las 5 de la tarde hay entrenamiento de 45 minutos todos los dias desde mañama, dirigidos por el forero @QuieroUnaCasa , se subira el enlace al entrenamiento todos los dias


----------



## propileos (26 Mar 2021)

yo pensaba q eran a partir de hoy, me he puesto el chandall para nada


----------



## propileos (26 Mar 2021)

los torneos de las 6 y media los voy a poner a las 6, como el entrenamiento acaba a las 6 menos cuarto para enganchar ya una cosa con otra


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (26 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> a las 5 de la tarde hay entrenamiento de 45 minutos todos los dias desde mañama, dirigidos por el forero @QuieroUnaCasa , se subira el enlace al entrenamiento todos los dias



¿Y quién es ese? ¿Qué credenciales tiene? Tiene que ser mínimo un maestro FIDE para que nos dignemos a seguir sus clases, y a lo mejor ni eso.


----------



## propileos (26 Mar 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Y quién es ese? ¿Qué credenciales tiene? Tiene que ser mínimo un maestro FIDE para que nos dignemos a seguir sus clases, y a lo mejor ni eso.




Es un compañero, son partidas a 45 minutos de 3+2, el ha sumado mucho para el equipo, juega los torneos y los promociona, esta al tanto de la marcha del equipo, hay un grupo de 8 o 9 personas, entre foreros y gente de quebec, que se implican mucho para que esto salga adelante, si no fuera por ellos esto hubiera muerto antes de nacer, mi agradecimiento a todos ellos.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Mar 2021)

¿Qué fiabilidad tiene esto?

Elometer 

Ha calculado mi ELO en 1340


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Qué fiabilidad tiene esto?
> 
> Elometer
> 
> Ha calculado mi ELO en 1340



No lo se, pero es completamente distinto jugar ajedrez de verdad que por lichess, es como cuando fernando alonso se sienta en el simulador, los datos del simulador son utiles pero no es automovilismo claro.


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

En 10 minutos comienza el torneo






V TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena: Standard 5+0 rated #VqkqqEMv


9 players compete in the Mar 27, 2021 V TORNEO AMADO LIDER Arena. 5+0 rated games are played during 60 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

En 10 minutos comienza el torneo paco





__





III TORNEO PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #RMp0JKOj


18 players compete in the Mar 27, 2021 III TORNEO PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Knish77 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## MAUSER (27 Mar 2021)

Yo me puedo apuntar al grupo para jugar alguna partida, mi elo bliz lichess 1500. Amén.


----------



## Knish77 (27 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> En 10 minutos comienza el torneo paco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que le voy cogiendo el tranquillo. xD


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

Felicidades a @Knish77 por el torneo paco, la champions de nuestros torneos.


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

Esta noche hay un bullet, no recuerdo a que hora, luego lo pongo.


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2021)

MAUSER dijo:


> Yo me puedo apuntar al grupo para jugar alguna partida, mi elo bliz lichess 1500. Amén.




si hombre, ya tardas, toda ayuda es poca


----------



## Knish77 (27 Mar 2021)

Esta vez, sin spoilers.


----------



## MAUSER (27 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> si hombre, ya tardas, toda ayuda es poca



Ya está. MATADORDEPIEZAS


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2021)

En 5 minutos el esperado torneo bullet a 2+1





__





I TORNEO MISTERNINI Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #cUcpIAye


12 players compete in the Mar 28, 2021 I TORNEO MISTERNINI Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. hungryabricot takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2021)

para los nuevos torneos hay un tema con la diferencia de hora de madrid con montreal. pensaba que eran 5 horas y son 6 horas, entonces los torneos del lunes, martes y miercoles seran a las 12 y media de la noche, y los del viernes y sabado son a las 6 y media de la tarde, he quedado hacer eso con el jefe de la tribu kebekesa, luego se pueden cambiar las horas si los torneos no funcionan.


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2021)

Quedan asi los torneos a partir del lunes

TOURNOIS/TORNEOS.

L 6 30 PM MONTREAL TOURNOI CAFE PI BURBUJA ARENA (TCPBA) 1H 30M A 5+3.
M 6 30 PM MONTREAL TOURNOI ALATAKER ARENA (TAA) 1H A 2+1.
X 6 30 PM MONTREAL TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 SUISSE (TM76S) 5 ROUNDS A 5+3.

J RIEN/NADA.

V 6 PM MADRID TORNEO BENIDORM ARENA (TBA) 1H 30M A 6+6.
S 6 PM MADRID TORNEO PACO 127 SUIZO (TP127S) 5 ROUNDS A 10+0.

D RIEN/NADA. 


las 6 30 pm de montreal son las 12 y media de la noche de madrid.


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2021)

Hoy a las 8 de la tarde un nuevo torneo a 6+6 de una hora de duracion

V TORNEO CHARO GARCIA Arena: Standard 6+6 rated #SgDwV56C


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2021)

Es el ultimo torneo de los viejos, a partir del lunes ya comenzamos con los torneos nuevos, siempre con la misma hora y al mismo dia, esa es la idea no tocarlos mucho para que crezcan ellos solos.


----------



## Knish77 (28 Mar 2021)

No excuses...


----------



## el mensa (28 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Esta vez, sin spoilers.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 610064
> 
> ...



El primero no lo pillo, veo un par de movimientos que llevan cierta mala leche pero el remate ni idea.


----------



## propileos (29 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> No excuses...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 610872




Pero luego fue un famoso ajedrecista o que paso ???


----------



## propileos (29 Mar 2021)

Ha habido unos pequeños cambios de ultima hora en los torneos, la cosa queda asi, por el momento, yo espero que sea definitivo porque tocar mucho las cosas al final se estropean, vamos a ver que tal funcionan los torneos con estos horarios

TOURNOIS/TORNEOS.

L 7 PM MONTREAL CAFE PI ARENA (CPA) 1H 30M A 5+3.

M 6 30 PM MONTREAL TOURNOI ALATAKER ARENA (TAA) 1H A 2+1.

X 6 30 PM MONTREAL TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 SUISSE (TM76S) 5 ROUNDS A 5+3.

J RIEN/NADA.

V 6 PM MADRID TORNEO BENIDORM ARENA (TBA) 1H A TIEMPOS ALTERNOS
2+2, 3+3, 4+4, 5+5, 6+6, 5+0 

S 6 PM MADRID TORNEO PACO 127 SUIZO (TP127S) 5 ROUNDS A 10+0.

D RIEN/NADA.


----------



## propileos (29 Mar 2021)

Recordar que hay partidas de entrenamiento para ponernos fuertes todos los dias a la 5 de la tarde, la del lunes es esta





__





Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 rated #59791nks


3 players compete in the Mar 29, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Jorgetaberna takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (29 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> El primero no lo pillo, veo un par de movimientos que llevan cierta mala leche pero el remate ni idea.



Dh2+ para Dc2, amenaza mate y toca torre.


----------



## Knish77 (29 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pero luego fue un famoso ajedrecista o que paso ???



Este debía de ser el hermano normalito, fue Samuel el que se batió el cobre con Bobby Fischer.


----------



## el mensa (29 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Dh2+ para Dc2, amenaza mate y toca torre.



Creo que te equivocas en la casilla, sería Da7+ (también puede ser, pienso, Dc4+) y sigo sin ver la continuación. A no ser que haya una jugada posterior al diagrama en la que las blancas toman el caballo y ni así lo veo.

Yo tiraría, así a ojo, por Tf5 defendiendo el caballo y casi obligando a cambiar torres por la posterior amenaza de doblarlas y presionar f2. Las blancas parecen un pelín peor coordinadas respecto las negras. Tampoco he profundizado mucho, aunque no veo ninguna desagradable amenaza a corto plazo. Y las blancas también tienen algo de contrajuego.


----------



## Knish77 (29 Mar 2021)

Sí, tomé las coordenadas como si las negras fuesen blancas.




1... Da7+
2. Rh1 Df7

Amenaza mate en Df1 y gana la torre en h5. El caballo negro está en el aire desde el principio, pero es intocable.


----------



## el mensa (29 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Sí, tomé las coordenadas como si las negras fuesen blancas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611450
> 
> ...



Ostia pues si, ahora lo veo. Estaba obcecado en hacer el jaque en c5 y la buena es ir y volver por la séptima fila. Al desviar el rey blanco hacia h1 permite la doble amenaza de mate del pasillo tocando la torre que no está defendida.


----------



## Knish77 (29 Mar 2021)

He estado un buen rato jugando rompecabezas de Lichess a dificultad máxima y me ha petao la cabeza.

La mayoría son comeduras de tarro de este estilo.  






Spoiler



Tg3+ Rh8
Dh5 Axe5
Th3 Af4+
Tee3 h6
Dxf5 De5 
Txh6 Dxe5


----------



## propileos (30 Mar 2021)

En 20 minutos comienza el torneo del lunes, es hora y media de sufrimiento a 5+3, pego aqui el enlace por si alguien quiere apuntarse






01-café pi Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #dfUyCXNa


20 players compete in the Mar 29, 2021 01-café pi Arena. 5+3 rated games are played during 90 minutes. Renovatio64 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Mar 2021)

Esta noche hay un torneo de bullet, es a las 12 y media de la noche, os paso el enlace para el que se quiera apuntar, he puesto una hora de duracion, a la 1 y media de la noche ya se ha terminado la tortura.





__





I TOURNOI ALATAKER Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #NnRUvsTr


6 players compete in the Mar 30, 2021 I TOURNOI ALATAKER Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 60 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Mar 2021)

Recordar tambien que a las 5 de la tarde hay entrenamiento con leon, para ponerse fuerte, 45 minutos de entrenamiento.





__





Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 rated #iyPZvVI5


4 players compete in the Mar 30, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (30 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> He estado un buen rato jugando rompecabezas de Lichess a dificultad máxima y me ha petao la cabeza.
> 
> La mayoría son comeduras de tarro de este estilo.
> 
> ...



¿Se puede seleccionar la dificultad? Me gostan las rayadas estas.

... por cierto, tienes un error, creo, después de Txh6 seguiría:
...Axh6.
Dxe5

Total, seis jugadas y media de problema, pronto llegaremos a la media partida. Si nos ponemos en serio entre todos resolvemos el ajedrez.


----------



## Knish77 (30 Mar 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> ¿Se puede seleccionar la dificultad? Me gostan las rayadas estas.
> 
> ... por cierto, tienes un error, creo, después de Txh6 seguiría:
> ...Axh6.
> ...



En el móvil la dificultad viene predefinida como normal, supongo. En el navegador se pueden elegir cinco niveles. 

En el más difícil pierdes 1-5 puntos si fallas pero ganas 40-50 si aciertas, lo cual no está nada mal porque con una buena racha subes como la espuma.




Correcto, me salté algún movimiento, el spoiler ha de terminar con:

Txh6+ Axf6
Dxe5


----------



## propileos (30 Mar 2021)

He abierto una encuesta al principio del hilo para saber a que hora quereis el bullet del martes, los otros torneos creo que mas o menos estan bien de hora, pero me baila este.


----------



## Knish77 (30 Mar 2021)

Mi pupilo es algo zote y, pese a que considero que le doy buenos consejos no puedo dedicar el tiempo necesario para desasnarlo, así que sigue regalando piezas y peones con una verdadero entusiasmo.

¿Conocéis algún sitio en el que pueda consultarse estrategia y tactica para principiantes? En plan serie de videos de ajedrez para dummies.


----------



## Knish77 (31 Mar 2021)

He descubierto esta web algo paco sobre partidas de ajedrez. Trae algo de publicidad pero es versión para móviles e incluye miles de partidas de GM clásicos y recientes


Supongo que a muchos os sonará esta célebre maniobra de bloqueo de Bobby Fischer, inmolando su torre en f6 a fin de capitalizar mejor la amenaza de mate tras e5.

A estas alturas se ha convertido por méritos propios en un verdadero clásico que hay que conocer, así que al lío.




De no hacer perder a las negras ese tiempo vital con 19. Tf6, jugar e5 para Dxh7++ sería prematuro. La brillante respuesta f5 no sólo evitaría el mate sino que obligaría a las blancas al cambio de damas y llevaría a un final más o menos igualado.

Como me jode que estos cracks, con aparente sencillez, logren montar un ataque tan fuerte y sibilino en un momento. Como me jode, no tener un cuerpo Danone.


----------



## propileos (31 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Mi pupilo es algo zote y, pese a que considero que le doy buenos consejos no puedo dedicar el tiempo necesario para desasnarlo, así que sigue regalando piezas y peones con una verdadero entusiasmo.
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún sitio en el que pueda consultarse estrategia y tactica para principiantes? En plan serie de videos de ajedrez para dummies.




Lo mejor que puede hacer es apuntarse al equipo y jugar los torneos, eso le motivara, y si te ganan muchas veces te encabronas y estudias, si lo pones frente a un tablero aseptico no va a aprender nada.


----------



## propileos (31 Mar 2021)

El torneo de bullet de hoy un fracaso, estabamos 4. 
Lo movere de hora para la proxima semana, los que les guste el bullet y les vaya bien jugar el martes que depositen su voto en la encuesta.


----------



## propileos (31 Mar 2021)

Esta noche hay un torneo suizo a 5 rondas, parecido al paco pero a 5+3 y con otro horario, es a las 12 y media de la noche, dejo el enlace para el que quiera jugar






I TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 5+3 #g9smlzff


1 players compete in the Mar 31, 2021 I TOURNOI MONTREAL 76 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (31 Mar 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El torneo de bullet de hoy un fracaso, estabamos 4.
> Lo movere de hora para la proxima semana, los que les guste el bullet y les vaya bien jugar el martes que depositen su voto en la encuesta.



Si la mayoría de gente juega blitz o rápidas y el ritmo bullet resulta por ahora minoritario, una buena opción sería pausar por ahora el ritmo bullet e incluir el modo berserker en blitz y rápidas.


----------



## Knish77 (31 Mar 2021)

Tutto Alireza. Este chico tiene madera de top 5 como poco... y aún no es mayor de edad.






The chess games of Alireza Firouzja


Chess games of Alireza Firouzja, career statistics, famous victories, opening repertoire, PGN download, discussion, and more.



www.chessgames.com


----------



## propileos (31 Mar 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Si la mayoría de gente juega blitz o rápidas y el ritmo bullet resulta por ahora minoritario, una buena opción sería pausar por ahora el ritmo bullet e incluir el modo berserker en blitz y rápidas.



Es mas que eso, esta noche hay un torneo a 5+3 a ver quien juega, si no hay mucha participacion igual lo dejo en stand by, junto al del bullet, y el del viernes a las 6 de la tarde he puesto ritmos alternos, 3+3, 4+4, 5+5, 5+0 ciclos de 4 semanas, ni muy rapidos ni muy lentos, a ver que pasa. 
Los unicos torneos que parece que estan funcionando son el de la madrugada del lunes al martes porque juegan muchos kebekianos y otra gente del equipo, y el paco del sabado a la tarde, que jugamos casi todos. 
Falta tambien la gente de la LIGA BURBUJA que la mayoria pasan del tema, espero que se unan pronto a este proyecto paco.


----------



## Knish77 (1 Abr 2021)

Fuertes rumores de que Magnus se retira.





Spoiler












Día de las bromas de abril - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Knish77 (1 Abr 2021)

Spoiler



b4+ Rxb4 (si Rb6, Ca4++)
a3+ Rxa3 (si Ra5, Cdb3+ y Ca4++)
Tc3+ Rb4
Tb3+ Ra5
Cc4+ bxc4
Ac3++


----------



## propileos (1 Abr 2021)

He hecho modificaciones para los torneos de la semana que viene, el torneo de la madrugada del lunes al martes lo organizan los kebekeses, entonces se queda como esta, o si ellos hacen algun cambio ya nos diran, es cosa suya.
El martes fiesta. 
El miercoles a las 6 de la tarde he puesto el ALATAKER pero en lugar de bullet lo he puesto 5+0 que es un tiempo que yo creo que tendra mas aceptacion.
El jueves fiesta.
El torneo del viernes lo voy a poner a 4+4, a las 6 de la tarde. 
El torneo paco se queda como esta el sabado a las 6 de la tarde. 
El domingo fiesta. 
Todos nuestros torneos son a las 6 de la tarde para que la gente no se haga lios. 
Hay 3 dias libres, martes, jueves y domingo a la espera de que @Ignadaptado organice su torneo o los kebekeses pongan un segundo torneo. 
El equipo va bien, somos casi 100, y hay un par de tornes que funcionan bastante bien. 
Estoy estudiando cosas nuevas, quiza poner criptomonedas de premio, seria un premio para el primero y otro premio a sortear entre todos los participantes, para motivar a la gente a jugar.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Fuertes rumores de que Magnus se retira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué susto, putos anglos y sus fechas de mierda.


----------



## propileos (1 Abr 2021)

@Ignadaptado te escribi una biblia en el lichess, ya me diras lo que sea.


----------



## Ignadaptado (1 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @Ignadaptado te escribi una biblia en el lichess, ya me diras lo que sea.



La he leído, la semana que viene concretamos, pero ya te aviso que yo los domingos no puedo organizar nada.


----------



## propileos (2 Abr 2021)

Ignadaptado dijo:


> La he leído, la semana que viene concretamos, pero ya te aviso que yo los domingos no puedo organizar nada.




Puedes elegir cualquier dia si decides organizar algo, menos los lunes porque a la noche es el torneo cafe pi que lo organizan los kebekeses y esta funcionando bastante bien, y el sabado es el torneo paco a las 6 de la tarde, y tambien esta funcionando bastante bien. 
La idea es no hacer mas de 1 torneo por dia para no saturar a la gente. 
El resto de los dias puedes elegir el que quieras, hay otros torneos el miercoles y el viernes, pero esos los podemos mover si quieres alguno de esos dias.
Lo bueno seria integrar la liga burbuja en el equipo.
En lugar de VII LIGA BURBUJA podria ser LIGA BURBUJA 2021, y cerrarla el 31 de diciembre. 
Una liga cada año pues.
Se pueden hacer partidas predeterminadas en una hora determinada, o por ejemplo torneos suizos e ir sumando los puntos conseguidos, como si fuera el campeonato del mundo de motos o la F1.
Son solamente ideas, el torneo es cosa tuya, tu pones los tiempos, el nombre y todo lo demas, tienes total libertad. 
O si no quieres vincular la liga burbuja y el blitz de navidad pues bueno, lo que sea, tu decides.
Lo de hacer la liga burbuja dentro del equipo es tambien para que se unieran al equipo los de la liga burbuja, asi el equipo tendria mas empaque.


----------



## propileos (2 Abr 2021)

a las 6 es el torneo, a las 5 es el entrenamiento con leon





__





I TORNEO 4X4 Arena: Standard 4+4 rated #bU3pnMsw


11 players compete in the Apr 2, 2021 I TORNEO 4X4 Arena. 4+4 rated games are played during 60 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org











Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 rated #5cnuB4Gc


1 players compete in the Apr 2, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Abr 2021)

TRAMPAS EN EL GAMBITO DE DAMA.
ENTRETENIDO VIDEO DE UNOS 20 MINUTOS DONDE TE EXPLICAN ALGUNOS TRUCOS CON EL GAMBITO DE DAMA PARA BLANCAS Y NEGRAS.


----------



## Knish77 (3 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.




Momento de la cuarta partida en el que, por encender el cigarro de la victoria, juego una random en vez de Dxg6  




Os animo a postear vuestras cagadas épicas. No os digo que la superéis, igualadla.


----------



## propileos (3 Abr 2021)

Gran Torneo, se han portado todos como campeones, las cagadas tambien epicas.


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

Video que explica brevemente una celada en el contragambito albin, la sucesion de jugadas en la que las negras respondiendo al gambito de dama de las blancas sacrifican un alfil para ganar la partida


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

Siguiendo con el contragambito albin este wey da mate con negras en 8 jugadas usando este contragambito


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

La siempreviva


----------



## Knish77 (4 Abr 2021)

Blancas dan mate.






Spoiler



La solución es muy larga, y pasa por llevar al rey negro hasta la fila 1, sacrificar la dama en h3, coronar el peón g, etc...


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Blancas dan mate.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 616951
> 
> ...




Fantastico, recomiendo verlo, yo le he dado al spoiler rapidamente solo veia tablas.


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

Recordar que a las 5 de la tarde hay entrenamiento con nuestro campeon Leonberbiz






Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 casual #gvGVDQNK


1 players compete in the Apr 4, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 casual games are played during 45 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2021)

Ya estan puestos los torneos de la semana que viene, falta el de la madrugada del lunes que lo ponen los kebekeses. 
El bullet del martes lo he cambiado por uno el miercoles de madrugada a 6+0, dura una hora. 
El del viernes y el sabado los voy a dejar a las 6 de la tarde para que la gente se vaya haciendo al horario. 
La idea es dejarlos permanentes con ese horario.


----------



## propileos (6 Abr 2021)

He invitado a Magnus Carlsen a unirse al equipo


----------



## Knish77 (6 Abr 2021)

Con dos cojones


----------



## propileos (6 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Con dos cojones



Es un tio cachondo seguramente se apuntara al equipo. 
Lo que me parece extraño que no tenga lo de los mensajes capado.


----------



## propileos (7 Abr 2021)

Nuestro campeon Leonberbiz recomienda este libro para el ajedrecista paco


----------



## Vorsicht (7 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Nuestro campeon Leonberbiz recomienda este libro para el ajedrecista paco



Dicho y hecho


----------



## propileos (7 Abr 2021)

Video del gambito matovinsky con blancas, hay una parte del video que analiza un contraataque con negras pero creo que casi mejor no meterse ahi si llevas negras y eres paco.
El gambito matovinsky lo ejecutas con blancas cuando las negras juegan b6 para sacar su alfil en fianchetto, o como se diga, y quieren comerse tu torre, muy ameno el video la verdad, se hace corto.


----------



## propileos (7 Abr 2021)

Esta noche a la una de la madrugada es el torneo alataker, dura una hora, a las 2 ya podeis estar en la cama.
Es una hora dificil, entiendo que la gente no pueda jugar, lo primero es la salud, hay que dormir.
Pero bueno si a alguien le apetece dejo aqui el enlace.






__





II TOURNOI ALATAKER Arena: Standard 6+0 rated #P3R2rHCh


9 players compete in the Apr 7, 2021 II TOURNOI ALATAKER Arena. 6+0 rated games are played during 60 minutes. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (8 Abr 2021)

He abierto una encuesta en un hilo distinto para saber a que hora quereis que juguemos el torneo del miercoles, ayer lo jugamos a la una de la madrugada y fue un fracaso, solo estabamos 4, el tiempo de juego de 6+0 creo que esta bien, os paso el enlace del hilo para que voteis

TORNEO ALATAKER DE AJEDREZ DEL MIERCOLES. ¿A QUE HORA LO JUGAMOS?


----------



## propileos (9 Abr 2021)

Mañana viernes a las 6 de la tarde es el torneo 4x4, a las 5 de la tarde hay calentamiento previo con nuestro campeon Leonberbiz, 45 minutos de entreno que te dejan optimo para el torneo

Aqui el enlace del calentamiento






Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 rated #jwqnDctd


1 players compete in the Apr 9, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (9 Abr 2021)

Spoiler



Dh8+ Rxh8
Cf7+ Rg8
Ch6++


----------



## MarloStanfield (9 Abr 2021)

amigos burbujos hay por aquí gente en chess.com??? yo estaba metido hace un año o así sobre los 1200 en flash. Ahora estaré en 1000 y gracias por si hay gente de mi (bajo) nivel


----------



## propileos (9 Abr 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> amigos burbujos hay por aquí gente en chess.com??? yo estaba metido hace un año o así sobre los 1200 en flash. Ahora estaré en 1000 y gracias por si hay gente de mi (bajo) nivel



Unete al equipo, en unos minutos comienza el torneo alataker


----------



## Knish77 (10 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.




Curiosa posición de la última partida, da para problema.


----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2021)

Estoy hablando con un kebekes me dice que comen a las 12 y cenan a las 6 de la tarde, mas o menos, otro me habia dicho a las 5, entre las 5 y las 6 de la tarde cenaran, a las 5 de la tarde, cuando aqui comienzan las corridas.


----------



## el mensa (11 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los premiados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 623650
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que haría, he estado un rato mirado y no he visto nada más:



Spoiler



Jugando con incremento de tiempo:
Cc8+ Ra8
Ce7+ Ra7
Ad4+ y cae la dama.

Sin incremento de tiempo:
Es tentador mover de primeras el alfil a d4 amenazando mate pero me da a mi que la dama estaría dando jaques hasta el día del juicio final, ¿Hay alguna forma (teórica) para que el rey blanco se esconda y dar jaque mate? Si a la dama negra le queda menos tiempo está claro que tarde o temprano pierde.


----------



## Knish77 (11 Abr 2021)

Así es. De lo contrario...

Ad4, Df1+
Ag1 Dxf3++


----------



## el mensa (11 Abr 2021)

Otia, no había visto que la dama negra se folla al rey blanco en dos jugadas, fallo grave mío. Mirando el peoncito de f3 me dejo eso...


----------



## Knish77 (11 Abr 2021)




----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


>




He encontrado el video entero


----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2021)

Pero el niño pierde por tiempo o que pasa, no se ve la partida de Karpov con el niño, Karpov sigue teniendo ese aspecto de funcionario de la KGB, yo no me atreveria a ganarle.


----------



## Erwin (11 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pero el niño pierde por tiempo o que pasa, no se ve la partida de Karpov con el niño, Karpov sigue teniendo ese aspecto de funcionario de la KGB, yo no me atreveria a ganarle.



el niño pierde por tiempo tras rehusar 2 veces las tablas, un grosso. En el primer montaje parecía una encerrona para acojonarlo, jaja que cabrito!!


----------



## propileos (12 Abr 2021)

El Rubius este juega al ajedrez, este tio porque es famoso, esta todo el mundo pendiente de el, la verdad que no conozco la historia, ahi en el video esta jugando contra Nakamura y esta ayudado por 2 grandes maestros. 
Lo que no entiendo es porque Nakamura juega contra este tio.
Bueno lo podiamos invitar al equipo, le daria un impulso, pero la partida del video es en chess no se que cuenta tiene en lichess.


----------



## propileos (12 Abr 2021)

Hoy lunes a las 5 de la tarde hay entrenamiento con nuestro campeon Leonberbiz, os dejo el enlace





__





Taberna Arena: Standard 3+2 rated #rKjoFVhr


3 players compete in the Apr 12, 2021 Taberna Arena. 3+2 rated games are played during 45 minutes. flk2 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

¿hay alguien?


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Lichess en mantenimiento en medio del torneo CPA. Ya es la segunda vez que nos pasa.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Vi a gm por el torneo ya no me dio tiempo a nada mas, se corto el lichess. 
Ha sido un disparate, lo ponen a la 1 30 am, vale pues yo a la 1 am estaba buscando por google a ver como se consigue una cuenta premium de onlyfans, creo que con la cuenta premium puedes buscar por ubicacion, tengo curiosidad por unas vecinas que no se si tienen onlyfans y me gustaria investigarlo.
Total que me conecto a la 1 15 am y ya habia comenzado el torneo hace media hora, no entiendo.
Me emparejan rapido con machacador y a lo que iba a ganarle la partida se corta el lichess.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Video de la Caro Kann con negras, variante del avance.
El video esta bien, explica las opciones en los primeros movimientos, no va mas alla de la cuarta o quinta jugada.
Pienso que es un buen video para pacos que quieran ir haciendo sus caro kann.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Ahora la variante del avance de la Caro Kann con blancas, es una miniatura con una celada para jalarte la dama de las negras.
Muy breve el video, es entretenidillo, asimilable para un ajedrecista paco.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Video de la Caro Kann con blancas, te explica como hacerle unas putadillas al negro a niveles paco, muy entretenido el video.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Carlsen sobrevive al mate del pastor. 
Un GM intenta dar a Carlsen el mate del pastor pero Carlsen sale airoso. 
Lo interesante de este video es que despues de sacar la dama prematuramente las blancas consiguen contrajuego y le plantan cara a las negras. 
Bueno lo dejo el video por si alguno se anima a hacer una apertura e5/Dh5/Ac4


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Bueno ya sabeis que el torneo de la madrugada del lunes al martes se jodio porque lichess decidio hacer un mantenimiento. 
Yo hable despues con los kebekeses y les dije que mejor mover el torneo de dia porque al parecer lichess usa los lunes para mantenimientos. 
Entonces han decidido pasarlo al domingo a las 8 de la tarde de Montreal que son las 2 de la madrugada en España. 
Yo ya les he dicho que ese dia y a esa hora es complicado para que juegue gente de Europa pero puede que sea el horario que les va bien alli, bueno salvo cambio de planes sera entonces el domingo a las 2 de la madrugada.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2021)

Otra cosa se ha incorporado al equipo un jugador que se llama Vivalapsoe.
No se si es forero y si lee el hilo o no.
Yo respeto a todo el mundo, cada uno se pone el nombre que le sale del rabo, no se si lichess lo baneara o no.
Yo preferiria no mezclar las opiniones personales, ideologias y demas con el equipo, para dar tu opinion sobre todas las cosas esta el foro. 
En el equipo somos mas de 100 y cada uno tendra ideas distintas sobre todas las cosas del mundo, me parece muy bien pero preferiria aparcar eso y dedicar el equipo a cosas de ajedrez, que es un bello deporte, sin entrar en nada mas.
Cuando tengamos el local en Benidorm me pondre serio con esto.


----------



## el mensa (14 Abr 2021)

Vivalapsoe como nick, es de por aquí cerca fijo  .

No creo que lo baneen por esa ironía de nada, eso si, de haberse puesto vivafranco ya estaría al carrer y no me parece justo, visto con perspectiva histórica Franco fue mejor gobernante que cualquier socialista, de hecho tan solo compararlo con algunos de ellos lo veo insultante.

Cuarenta y seis años lleva muerto y aun tienen que lanzar toneladas de propaganda para que no se note la diferencia, con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## propileos (14 Abr 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Vivalapsoe como nick, es de por aquí cerca fijo  .
> 
> No creo que lo baneen por esa ironía de nada, eso si, de haberse puesto vivafranco ya estaría al carrer y no me parece justo, visto con perspectiva histórica Franco fue mejor gobernante que cualquier socialista, de hecho tan solo compararlo con algunos de ellos lo veo insultante.
> 
> Cuarenta y seis años lleva muerto y aun tienen que lanzar toneladas de propaganda para que no se note la diferencia, con eso lo digo todo.




Yo preferiria dejar estos temas a un lado, en el equipo somos mas de 100 y habra gente de derechas y de izquierdas. 
Se supone que estamos para jugar al ajedrez y pasar un buen rato.
A mi particularmente lo de meter politiqueo en el nick de lichess no me parece bien, sea de la tendencia que sea.


----------



## propileos (15 Abr 2021)

Hemos jugado el torneo alataker pero estabamos muy pocos, lo voy a mover al jueves a las 8 de la tarde a ver si juega mas gente.


----------



## propileos (15 Abr 2021)

Estoy reorganizando los torneos nuevamente, la cosa va a quedar asi. 
A las 2 de la madrugada de la noche del domingo al lunes el torneo cafe pi, ese lo organizan los kebekeses.
El torneo alataker el jueves a las 8 de la tarde.
El torneo 4x4 el viernes a las 8 de la tarde.
El torneo paco 124 se queda el sabado a las 6 de la tarde. 
Voy a cambiar de hora ya el 4x4. 
Ya me direis que os parece.


----------



## Knish77 (17 Abr 2021)

Carlsen y Alireza se estan zurrando ahora mismo a ritmo bullet en Lichess.


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

me he escojonao con este video subido por nuestros compañeros de la liga burbuja


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

Final de Rey y peon contra Rey. El concepto de oposicion. 
Hay muchos videos sobre este tema, este me parece el que mejor lo explica.


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

Una cosa os quiero decir, tenemos un equipo muy duro, yo creo que tenemos mas de 20 jugadores por encima de 2000 y el que no tiene 2000 tiene como poco 1900.
Entonces mentalizarse de una cosa.
Para ganar una partida en un torneo hay que dejarse medio cerebro.
Lo normal si no tienes mas de 2000 es que pierdas todas las partidas.
Es decir, para los que somos mas pacos, no hay que obcecarse con ganar partidas en los torneos y si las pierdes no hay que derrumbarse.
Uno va a los torneos pasa un buen rato, pone en practica los tutoriales, aprende y ya esta.
Lucharlas siempre eso si, hay que luchar para ganar a quien sea, pero ese no es el objetivo, el objetivo es crecer, y eso se consigue estudiando y perdiendo partidas con gente de nivel.
Para ganar puntos y partidas estan las random de lichess que te van a emparejar fuera de torneo con gente de tu nivel que unas partidas las ganaras y otras las perderas.
Esas si alguna la tienes que ganar por que estas en el equipo de burbuja, tu eres un burbujo no eres un indigente sin equipo, no eres un cualquiera que anda por ahi cambiandose de nick cada 15 dias, tu tienes un equipo paco detras, eso tambien lo tienes que saber.


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ... tu eres un burbujo no eres un indigente sin equipo, no eres un cualquiera que anda por ahi cambiandose de nick cada 15 dias, tu tienes un equipo paco detras, eso tambien lo tienes que saber.



 Me has alegrado el domingo, a tope!


----------



## el mensa (18 Abr 2021)

Tener un equipo y jugar torneos es diferente al juego por diversión o pasar el rato. 

Las partidas son más disputadas, se juega con más cautela, se hacen más jugadas paco por nerviosismo que conducen a intercambios interesantes, conoces a los rivales con lo que puedes hablar con ellos de ajedrez, todos tenemos días buenos y malos que conducen a victorias inesperadas o derrotas contra rivales (teóricamente) inferiores. 

Es más divertido.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Abr 2021)

me quiero apuntar ... una cosa, cómo se movía el caballo que nunca me acuerdo ? 
eh ?


----------



## Knish77 (18 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me quiero apuntar ... una cosa, cómo se movía el caballo que nunca me acuerdo ?
> eh ?



Generalmente, con la mano.


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Abr 2021)

O le dices arreee.. ayayay lereleleleeeee, payo.


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> me quiero apuntar ... una cosa, cómo se movía el caballo que nunca me acuerdo ?
> eh ?




el caballo es distinto de las otras piezas porque puede saltar piezas. 
son 2 casillas hacia adelante, hacia atras, o hacia los lados, y una ultima casilla de giro formando una ele.
a ver si encuentro un dibujo. 







Ves el caballo que esta en la casilla gris puedes moverlo a 8 casillas distintas. 
Si hay piezas en su camino da igual, el caballo salta.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ...



gracias, pero era una coña hombre ... hasta ahí llego, mucho más ya no, pero eso sí


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> gracias, pero era una coña hombre ... hasta ahí llego, mucho más ya no, pero eso sí




bueno nunca esta de mas explicar las cosas, apuntate hombre lo pasamos bien en los torneos


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2021)

¿tu eres "elfatalista" Ernesto?


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (19 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ¿tu eres "elfatalista" Ernesto?



¿ es un forero ? No


----------



## propileos (19 Abr 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> ¿ es un forero ? No



ah, pensaba que eras tu elfatalista


----------



## propileos (20 Abr 2021)

Video para tomar nota de la variante del peon envenenado dentro de la siciliana, video posteado por el forero @Gurney en uno de los hilos de la liga burbuja.
El video es largo pero se hace ameno, si no quieres ver todo el video con ver los 6 primeros minutos ya aprendes cosas.
Atencion al sacrificio de las blancas en el 4-50 con la idea de dar jaque doble con el caballo, esas posiciones os pueden aparecer en muchas partidas, y puede nacer en ti la idea de sacrificar algo para organizarte tu, a tu manera paco, un jaque doble, es viable.


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2021)

Video breve en el que se vuelve a explicar el tema del peon envenenado en la variante Najdorf de la siciliana. 
Lo interesante del video es que te explican como las negras pierden la dama por comerse un peon.


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2021)

Ayelen destruye la siciliana-najdorf. 
Video por si juegas con blancas contra la najdorf. La partida termina con un sacrificio de caballo que lleva al mate.


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2021)

El equipo con mas miembros del lichess es el LICHESS SWISS con mas de 47.000 jugadores. 
Pues bien acaban de jugar un bullet y habia 11 participantes. 
Esto es un problema de lichess, deberia quitar sus torneos del panel principal de torneos y poner los de los equipos, tambien lo que deberian hacer es prohibir estar en mas de un equipo, asi la gente jugaria con sus equipos y seria doble reto pues, el personal de subir elo y poner un elo de equipo para que la gente se pique y juegue. 
Eso siempre ha funcionado, la idea de defender a tu tribu ha movido el mundo, si estas en 40 tribus a la vez no hay lucha ni competicion.
Tendria que organizar yo el lichess.
El chess.com yo creo que es una copia del lichess, hasta donde se, la verdad que ni tengo cuenta. 
Falta una pagina de ajedrez que funcione bien y que motive a los jugadores, yo creo que no existe.


----------



## Knish77 (21 Abr 2021)

Yo sigo bastante a Sergei Zhigalko, un crack a ritmo bullet y organiza torneos para los miembros de su club. Rara vez hay menos de 100 personas jugándolos.

Y en los de Blitz a cada hora, oscila entre 400-500 al menos por la mañana.

En la app para moviles no hay manera de filtrar por torneos de club.


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Yo sigo bastante a Sergei Zhigalko, un crack a ritmo bullet y organiza torneos para los miembros de su club. Rara vez hay menos de 100 personas jugándolos.
> 
> Y en los de Blitz a cada hora, oscila entre 400-500 al menos por la mañana.
> 
> En la app para moviles no hay manera de filtrar por torneos de club.



Los blitz de lichess si que hay mucha gente siempre, pero estan ninguneando a los propios equipos de lichess asi, la gente juega esos torneos y no se molesta en buscar torneos de equipos.


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2021)

Las partidas por equipos de los clubs es lo mejor, vas por los pueblos los 8 que juegan, algun suplente, y los capos del club, en algunos pueblos te dan algo de desayunar, ya hay rivalidad de otras veces, los tableros que acaban mas tarde son un espectaculo, yo quede de ultimo una vez y teniamos a todos ahi encima del tablero, cada vez que levantaba la mano se mascaba la tension en el ambiente, la tension del ajedrez presencial en su maximo esplendor.


----------



## Erwin (21 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Las partidas por equipos de los clubs es lo mejor, vas los 8 que juegan, algun suplente, y los capos del club, en algunos te dan algo de desayunar, ya hay rivalidad de otras veces, los tableros que acaban mas tarde son un espectaculo, yo quede de ultimo una vez y teniamos a todos ahi encima del tablero, cada vez que levantaba la mano se mascaba la tension en el ambiente, la tension del ajedrez presencial en su maximo esplendor.



doy fé


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2021)

Defensa Caro Kann con negras. Es un video de un cuarto de hora donde te resume las principales variantes de la caro kann desde la perspectiva de las negras. Pasa por los trucos rapidamente y es dificil de asimilar pero para tener una idea general creo que es un video bastante interesante.


----------



## Knish77 (22 Abr 2021)

Juegan negras y dan mate.






Spoiler



Txg2+
Rh1 Txh2+
Rxh2 Dxf2+
Rh3 Dg2+
Rxh4 Ag5++


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Juegan negras y dan mate.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 634992
> 
> ...





Solo soy capaz de intuir las 2 primeras jugadas, lo otro ya se me escapa, mi mente no es capaz de visualizarlo.


----------



## el mensa (22 Abr 2021)

Está guapo el problema. Las comeduras de tarro chungas son los que tienen una jugada intermedia con varias posibles defensas pero ninguna es válida, ahí hay que tirar de cálculo e ir separando el grano de la paja con cuidado de dejar nada a la improvisación.


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Está guapo el problema. Las comeduras de tarro chungas son los que tienen una jugada intermedia con varias posibles defensas pero ninguna es válida, ahí hay que tirar de cálculo e ir separando el grano de la paja con cuidado de dejar nada a la improvisación.




De todas formas las soluciones a estos problemas es dificil que las traslades a un tablero en una partida normal.
Porque asi puesto te advierten que en 4 jugadas o en las que sean hay mate, pero en una partida normal, con la misma posicion, no hay una advertencia, entonces no "buscas" nada mas alla de completar las 2 siguientes jugadas, hablo como jugador paco claro.


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2021)

mensa que hacias en medio del campo jugando el torneo, estabas regando o que, me escojono contigo


----------



## el mensa (22 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> mensa que hacias en medio del campo jugando el torneo, estabas regando o que, me escojono contigo



Vivo ahí. 

El caso es que hoy me ha perjudicado, te explico... 

Al terminar la primera partida he levantado la vista y tenía un conejo a escasos metros, me he quedado mirando un rato porque era de color marrón crema como los que usan de mascota, no el común conejo gris paco de mierda. Pues se ve que sin querer le he dado al pause del torneo y he pringado una partida, me he dado cuenta al ver que no me emparejaba. 

Todo muy paco.


----------



## propileos (23 Abr 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Vivo ahí.
> 
> El caso es que hoy me ha perjudicado, te explico...
> 
> ...




Pues no te quejes ahi rodeado de conejos mientras juegas el torneo, eso es el paraiso.
Y que tal el internet ahi, juegas con ordenador o movil, llega velocidad al pueblo o es patatero, explicanos un poco.


----------



## propileos (23 Abr 2021)

Una miniatura de la variante de los 2 caballos de las blancas contra la Caro kann de las negras. 
Es un video muy corto sin palabras pero muy ilustrativo de la potencia de esta variante.


----------



## el mensa (23 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pues no te quejes ahi rodeado de conejos mientras juegas el torneo, eso es el paraiso.
> Y que tal el internet ahi, juegas con ordenador o movil, llega velocidad al pueblo o es patatero, explicanos un poco.



Juego con el móvil, tengo mirada una tablet de segunda mano a ver si hago el cambio. 

La cobertura está reguleras, como siempre hay sitios apantallados y casi lo prefiero por si acaso fuese mala tanta onda, pero en media casa y fuera de ella hay suficiente para cualquier cosa que necesite, ver vídeos, etc. 

En la otra parte del término municipal hay chalets donde tenemos estabulados varios miles de guiris y hay cobertura como para freir un huevo.


----------



## propileos (23 Abr 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Juego con el móvil, tengo mirada una tablet de segunda mano a ver si hago el cambio.
> 
> La cobertura está reguleras, como siempre hay sitios apantallados y casi lo prefiero por si acaso fuese mala tanta onda, pero en media casa y fuera de ella hay suficiente para cualquier cosa que necesite, ver vídeos, etc.
> 
> En la otra parte del término municipal hay chalets donde tenemos estabulados varios miles de guiris y hay cobertura como para freir un huevo.




yo lo de las ondas he estudiado algo por el famoso tema, haces bien en tener cuidado con eso. 
pero tu pueblo es turistico pues, pensaba que eran 4 aguelos en medio de algun secarral.


----------



## Knish77 (24 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> De todas formas las soluciones a estos problemas es dificil que las traslades a un tablero en una partida normal.
> Porque asi puesto te advierten que en 4 jugadas o en las que sean hay mate, pero en una partida normal, con la misma posicion, no hay una advertencia, entonces no "buscas" nada mas alla de completar las 2 siguientes jugadas, hablo como jugador paco claro.



En la mayor parte de los problemas clásicos hay un claro componente de fantasía. Son aituaciones que rara vez se van a ver en una partida, pero todos los que provienen de Lichess estan tomados de partidas reales entre usuarios así que son posiciones relativamente frecuentes.





Por ejemplo, este problema parece a la clásica extracción del rey sacrificando alfil en h7, Cg5, Dg4, etc... y es una opción bastante habitual cuando se juegan posiciones abiertas.


----------



## Knish77 (24 Abr 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados.





Cómo cagar una partida con tu mente jugando Tb5+ para Tb6+ o Tf6... y tu mano jugando el missclick épico Tb6.




Tendré que dejar de echar la siesta antes del torneo, que esto no pué ser.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (24 Abr 2021)

Y yo tengo que jugar sin pimplarme antes media botella de tinto de verano Don Simón... Negras juegan:







Pues nada, yo dándole al premove como si fuera una partida bullet y hago Tb3... 

Además es que me he puesto nervioso porque me he acordado de este vídeo y he pensado: "¿A que me pasa lo mismo?"


----------



## propileos (24 Abr 2021)

¿secundario tu eres el pato?
Vale me respondo a mi mismo, acabo de ver tu partida con galoppa. 
Galoppa es un señor aleman que consegui en el lichess para el equipo, esta como una regadera. 
Debe de estar prejubilado o algo asi, entrena presencial 8 horas al dia ajedrez mas los torneos de lichess y partidas por correspondencia. 
Es de los que mas ayudo al equipo al principio, jugaba todos los torneos y siempre escribia cosas en el chat de animo, luego de cada frase en aleman escribe hurra hurra, yo me escojono. 
Un dia se mosqueo por algo y se fue del equipo, hoy ha vuelto, la verdad que una persona mas en el torneo es un 10 por ciento mas, se agradece mucho. 
Yo le tengo gran aprecio, bueno a todos.


----------



## Knish77 (24 Abr 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Y yo tengo que jugar sin pimplarme antes media botella de tinto de verano Don Simón... Negras juegan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer, lo ví en directo y que perdieras por tiempo dejando de dar mate en una me dolió hasta a mí. Es lo que tiene jugar blitz, los apuros de tiempo siempre propician inexactitudes y pifias, unas veces del rival y otras de uno mismo.

Lo que realmente me asombra ya no es que existan cracks tipo Alireza o Nihal Sarin capaces de jugar continuamente partidas ultrabullet (15 segundos sin incremento) sin cometer más que alguna imprecisión leve, sino que existe una amplia gama de jugadores de 2700+ elo en lichess (su fuerza real oscilará entre 2500-2600, supongo) que juegan torneos blitz de 3+0 y ganan 12, 13 o 14 partidas en una hora contra gente que no son precisamente paquetes.

Por ejemplo, seguid los torneos de Zhigalko_Sergei y os aseguro que fliparéis con su nivel de juego. Y ni siquiera es un superclase, rondará el 250 en la clasificación FIDE.


----------



## propileos (25 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> En la mayor parte de los problemas clásicos hay un claro componente de fantasía. Son aituaciones que rara vez se van a ver en una partida, pero todos los que provienen de Lichess estan tomados de partidas reales entre usuarios así que son posiciones relativamente frecuentes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 637516
> 
> ...




Yo a veces pienso si enrocarse sin fianchetto es realmente una buena jugada. 
Estuve una temporada jugando contra una maquina y casi nunca se enrocaba, me gano todas de forma insultante. 
Cuando te enrocas y te atacan el enroque tus torres estan ahi de adorno, como si no las tuvieras.


----------



## propileos (25 Abr 2021)

Dentro de la Caro Kann, en el caso de que juegues con blancas puedes optar por plantear la variante de los 2 caballos. 
Este video te da las lineas principales de esta variante.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo a veces pienso si enrocarse sin fianchetto es realmente una buena jugada.
> Estuve una temporada jugando contra una maquina y casi nunca se enrocaba, me gano todas de forma insultante.
> Cuando te enrocas y te atacan el enroque tus torres estan ahi de adorno, como si no las tuvieras.



Enrocarse o no depende del tipo de centro, supongo. Con el centro abierto o susceptible de abrirse es prioritario el enroque. Con el centro fijado el ataque por fuerza ha de producirse por uno de los flancos, y el rey puede estar más seguro en el centro, en especial si ya no hay damas sobre el tablero.

Por ejemplo, en ciertas posiciones de la defensa francesa cerrada las blancas apuntan al flanco de rey y las negras tratan de aprovechar las columnas a y b, con lo cual el rey negro suele estar mas seguro en d7.


----------



## propileos (25 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Enrocarse o no depende del tipo de centro, supongo. Con el centro abierto o susceptible de abrirse es prioritario el enroque. Con el centro fijado el ataque por fuerza ha de producirse por uno de los flancos, y el rey puede estar más seguro en el centro, en especial si ya no hay damas sobre el tablero.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en ciertas posiciones de la defensa francesa cerrada las blancas apuntan al flanco de rey y las negras tratan de aprovechar las columnas a y b, con lo cual el rey negro suele estar mas seguro en d7.




Pero en casi todas las lineas teoricas se llega al enroque, el corto o el largo, hay pocas lineas en las que se opte por adelantar el rey y dejar toda la horizontal a las torres, creo que ese tema se ha estudiado poco.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Abr 2021)

Mirate el 1. e4 e5 2. Re2 Re7 de Carlsen vs. Nakamura. No, no es una errata. 


Juegan negras y ganan provocando _zugzwang_.






Spoiler



Txa3+
Txa3 bxa3
Rc3 a4

Tras esto el rey negro lo tiene todo hecho, si pierde tiempos con su rey en g7-g6-h6 los peones blancos han de inmolarse y el negro corona en a1 o en f1.


----------



## propileos (25 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Mirate el 1. e4 e5 2. Re2 Re7 de Carlsen vs. Nakamura. No, no es una errata.
> 
> 
> Juegan negras y ganan provocando _zugzwang_.
> ...




lo he adivinado pero te tenido que contar con los dedos un par de veces.


----------



## el mensa (26 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Mirate el 1. e4 e5 2. Re2 Re7 de Carlsen vs. Nakamura. No, no es una errata.
> 
> 
> Juegan negras y ganan provocando _zugzwang_.
> ...



La jugada a4 es preciosa, magnífico recurso y difícil de ver.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Abr 2021)

Hay que ser cutre. Me pongo a jugar la última partida de un torneo por pasar el rato, y el rival la pifia jugando Cg6 en esta posición... con 3 minutos largos de reloj. Lógicamente, le jalo la dama al toque.





Pues bien, como tiene dos segundos más del límite de tiempo del torneo, en vez de abandonar agota su reloj, supongo que para que la partida no le cuente en la estadística.

Cutre, rastreroooo...


----------



## propileos (27 Abr 2021)

Se ha retirado Carlsen del lichess.


----------



## Knish77 (27 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Se ha retirado Carlsen del lichess.



Yo lo tengo claro.

Desde que lo invitaste a formar parte del equipo Paco, no ha podido asumir el ridículo que implicaría la posibilidad de perder contra alguno de nosotros.


----------



## killer queen (27 Abr 2021)

Yo quiero entrar al equipo!!!


----------



## Tio_Serio (27 Abr 2021)

killer queen dijo:


> Yo quiero entrar al equipo!!!



Ahora que se ha ido Carlsen hay sitio, bienvenido!


----------



## killer queen (27 Abr 2021)

Por lo que leo sois frikis nivel mago...


----------



## propileos (27 Abr 2021)

killer queen dijo:


> Yo quiero entrar al equipo!!!




El enlace para entrar al equipo esta en el primer post, solo hay que pincharlo y unirse. 
Una vez dentro del equipo ya puedes jugar los torneos, para jugar los torneos lo mismo, solo hay que pinchar y unirse, no se piden contraseñas.


----------



## propileos (27 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro.
> 
> Desde que lo invitaste a formar parte del equipo Paco, no ha podido asumir el ridículo que implicaría la posibilidad de perder contra alguno de nosotros.




Debe haber algo mas, sera que lo ha fichado chess.com, esa gente debe pagar dinero, estan ahi luison, reydama, nakamura, elrubius y otros.


----------



## propileos (27 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro.
> 
> Desde que lo invitaste a formar parte del equipo Paco, no ha podido asumir el ridículo que implicaría la posibilidad de perder contra alguno de nosotros.




nos hemos perdido a tripto echandole el berserk a Carlsen hohoho


----------



## Knish77 (27 Abr 2021)

Siempre me ha parecido bastante más presente en chess24 que en lichess, y ahora sé la razón de que celebre tantos Banter Blitz. Es el dueño de chess24 a través de su empresa Play Magnus AS.










Las Inversiones Millonarias De Magnus Carlsen - Chess Ajedrez


Las inversiones millonarias de Magnus Carlsen en el panorama ajedrecístico online responden a una estrategia muy bien planificada.




chessajedrez.com


----------



## killer queen (27 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El enlace para entrar al equipo esta en el primer post, solo hay que pincharlo y unirse.
> Una vez dentro del equipo ya puedes jugar los torneos, para jugar los torneos lo mismo, solo hay que pinchar y unirse, no se piden contraseñas.



Si, si hasta he hablado contigo...


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2021)

killer queen dijo:


> Si, si hasta he hablado contigo...




Es que con tanto nick me volveis loco.


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Siempre me ha parecido bastante más presente en chess24 que en lichess, y ahora sé la razón de que celebre tantos Banter Blitz. Es el dueño de chess24 a través de su empresa Play Magnus AS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En el articulo pone que es probable que compre chess.com, y que es mas dificil que compre lichess por las propias caracteristicas de lichess que viene a funcionar como wikipedia, con donaciones y sin afan mercantil. 
¿ Nosotros por el momento nos quedamos en lichess no ? 
Yo de lo que se de chess.com no ofrece muchas mas cosas que lichess. 
Bueno podemos ir creciendo en lichess y cuando nos hagan una buena oferta nos pasamos a chess.com.


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2021)

Video de Luison sobre el ataque a la bayoneta, que es cuando atacas el enroque enemigo con tus propios peones. 
Narra una de sus partidas, no explica ninguna apertura unicamente da ideas a lo largo de la partida que pienso son aprovechables para un ajedrecista paco.


----------



## Knish77 (28 Abr 2021)

Sencillo, pero no evidente. Juegan blancas.






Spoiler



Cxc6 bxc6
Dxe6+ fxe6
Ag6++


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Sencillo, pero no evidente. Juegan blancas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 641630
> 
> ...




Fantastico, no lo veia y le di a la solucion. 
Al ver la primera jugada ya entonces si que vi la continuacion. 
Recomiendo pararse 2 minutos a intentar adivinar porque ademas es una posicion que un ajedrecista paco se puede encontrar facil en una random de lichess.


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2021)

Mañana jueves a las 8 de la tarde es el torneo ALATAKER. Los que vais a jugar os podeis apuntar ya en el torneo. Estoy yo solo apuntado para los proximos 3 torneos y es un poco triste. Por eso no se apunto Carlsen al equipo, entró vio los torneos con poca vida y se fue.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2021)

Video sobre el gambito leton con blancas. He buscado un video sobre este tema, hay 5 o 6, este es el que mejor me parecio.

El tipo es algo espeso y proyecta demasiadas ideas incapaces de asimilar por una mente paco pero creo que el video en general es aprovechable, al menos puedes tomar nota de las trampas en las primeras jugadas. 

He buscado el gambito leton con blancas porque no me gusta para jugarlo con negras. 
Ademas no lo recomiendo si eres paco.


----------



## el mensa (30 Abr 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Video sobre el gambito leton con blancas. He buscado un video sobre este tema, hay 5 o 6, este es el que mejor me parecio.
> 
> El tipo es algo espeso y proyecta demasiadas ideas incapaces de asimilar por una mente paco pero creo que el video en general es aprovechable, al menos puedes tomar nota de las trampas en las primeras jugadas.
> 
> ...



Con blancas será el gambito de rey de toda la vida, supongo.

Si buscas algo excéntrico para blancas mira el gambito de ala, León lo usó en una partida contra mi.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Con blancas será el gambito de rey de toda la vida, supongo.
> 
> Si buscas algo excéntrico para blancas mira el gambito de ala, León lo usó en una partida contra mi.




No, el gambito de rey es 1.e4-e5 2.f4

en el gambito leton es 1.e4-e5 2.Cf3-f5

El tutorial es para que si siendo paco quieres con blancas hacer la tipica española o italiana y el que lleva las negras es un poco raro y te saca el peon de alfil de rey para que sepas que responder, ese es el objetivo del video poner fuerte a nuestro equipo paco para que destruya a gente rara e indeseable que saca el peon ese sin venir a cuento.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2021)

Gracias, yo creo que el gambito leton con negras es viable para gente de tu elo, elo 2200 o mas, para menos de 2000 pienso que son mejores otras defensas, pero bueno es una opinion discutible.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2021)

Entiendeme, hay gente del equipo como tu que puede jugar el gambito leton sin problemas, yo hablo por los que no estamos a ese nivel, para un nivel paco yo no recomiendo esa defensa, creo que es mejor empezar estudiando sicilianas, francesas y esas cosas.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2021)

No obstante todos los videos de teoria que querais subir son bienvenidos, yo los estudiare y pondre la referencia en el indice.


----------



## Knish77 (30 Abr 2021)

Un gambito en el que cedes un peón a cambio de nada no es un gambito, es la primavera llegando al Corte Inglés. 



Por lo que he visto, en Lichess se juegan a veces torneos temáticos para variantes concretas de apertura. La posición inicial siempre es la misma para cada jugador y los colores se asignan aleatoriamente.

Por ejemplo, hace un rato ha finalizado un torneo sobre la variante Rubinstein de la apertura francesa. Esta era la posición inicial de cada partida.





Quizás fuese buena idea dedicar un día cada semana/quincena/mes a practicar aperturas poco frecuentes, siempre que la gente estuviese por la labor, desde luego.

Por ejemplo, a mí siempre me moló el gambito de rey, pero es raro que llegue a jugarlo contra jugadores realmente sólidos ya que en mis habituales blitz prefiero no complicarme la vida en exceso para evitar apuros de tiempo.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Abr 2021)

Voy a tener que probar el Gambito Letón, que estoy ya harto de que me jodan la Defensa Francesa con la mierda de siempre del *1.e4 e6 2. Cf3 d5 3. exd5*.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Abr 2021)

Voy a mirármelo un poco en el explorador de aperturas de Lichess... ¿Cuáles son las respuestas más habituales que te encuentras en niveles así medio-altos? Lo digo para ahorrar tiempo e ir directo a lo que me va a hacer la gentucilla.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Abr 2021)

Uff, me lo estoy mirando y la verdad, me da pereza.. Para jugar el Gambito Letón veo que hay que estar ya acostumbrado a jugar las aperturas abiertas típicas, porque si no te juegan 2. Cf3, supongo que ya tienes que conformarte con la apertura vienesa, la apertura del alfil, la 4 caballos, etc. Y yo llevo siglos sin jugar aperturas abiertas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Abr 2021)

Primera tentativa de Gambito Letón; pues no está mal, oye, aunque son partidas demasiado tácticas para mí:









Blitz Chess • RickAlexander vs PatoReloaded


RickAlexander (2157) plays PatoReloaded (2175) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. PatoReloaded won by checkmate after 54 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (1 May 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Primera tentativa de Gambito Letón; pues no está mal, oye, aunque son partidas demasiado tácticas para mí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pasaste por alto que el rival ya te regaló la partida al jugar 21. Ce2 por la respuesta Cd6.





Completar el desarrollo está sobrevalorado.


----------



## el mensa (1 May 2021)

Esta tarde a las 6 el torneo paco.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (1 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Pasaste por alto que el rival ya te regaló la partida al jugar 21. Ce2 por la respuesta Cd6.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645319
> ...



La verdad es que en la partida estaba más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje; si gané supongo que es porque el otro jugó fatal... No estoy acostumbrado a este tipo de posiciones... Creo que no había visto un peón en la columna f a punto de coronar de esa manera tan prematura en la puta vida...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (1 May 2021)

¿Hay muchas partidas tuyas en internet? ¿Eres maestro FIDE?


----------



## propileos (1 May 2021)

En 10 minutos comienza la quinta edicion del torneo PACO.


----------



## Erwin (2 May 2021)

Pues es un elo mas que decente. Cerca de lo que en USA es maestro nacional. Aquí esa denominación se ha perdido, al menos en Cataluña, donde se sustituye por maestro catalán, pero sin un puntaje especifíco.
Yo empecé en esto del ajedrez federado en el 2019 siendo ya un madurito, pero me propongo llegar a 2000 con los años, si mis neuronas me lo permiten.


----------



## Erwin (2 May 2021)

lo sé... es una pena, a ver en el verano, tengo esperanzas puestas en que en el circuito catalán haya alguno que se anime (el del sant martí especialmente) pero cada vez soy menos optimista. En otoño, parece que hay intenciones serias de volver, a ver...


----------



## propileos (2 May 2021)

Ya esta en marcha la sexta edicion del torneo cafe pi, han adelantado la hora, no se el motivo, es esta noche a la 1 30 de la madrugada. 
Como dura una hora y media se terminara el torneo a las 3 de la madrugada. 
El tiempo de juego es a 5+3, se puede bersekear. 
Pego aqui el enlace del torneo. 

cafe pi Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #nJtdtHdk


----------



## propileos (2 May 2021)

Erwin dijo:


> lo sé... es una pena, a ver en el verano, tengo esperanzas puestas en que en el circuito catalán haya alguno que se anime (el del sant martí especialmente) pero cada vez soy menos optimista. En otoño, parece que hay intenciones serias de volver, a ver...



A ver cuando tenemos el local en Benidorm o donde sea y organizamos nuestras timbas. 
Podemos federar al equipo, jugariamos contra adolescentes de otros pueblos el torneo por equipos.


----------



## Knish77 (3 May 2021)

Ojo al dato: en caso de que los dos primeros clasificados del torneo regional de Asturias sean dos hombres, disputarán el nacional el primer clasificado y la primera clasificada.





__





*Tema mítico* : - Ajedrez: (en caso de que los campeones sean hombres) "Se clasificará el campeón y la primera mujer "







www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (3 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Ojo al dato: en caso de que los dos primeros clasificados del torneo regional de Asturias sean dos hombres, disputarán el nacional el primer clasificado y la primera clasificada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nosotros tenemos chicas en el equipo, el otro dia jugo Marta de Galicia, la verdad que muy bien, es buen fichaje. Tenemos tambien a nuestra compañera italiana, a 77 y a alguna mas.

Cuando haya reparto de premios habra un premio a la mejor clasificada, pero un jamon no se si les gustara, tendra que ser otra cosa, ya hare consultas a especialistas en el tema a ver que puede ser.

¿que paso con lo del tanga, se consumo la amenaza?


----------



## Knish77 (3 May 2021)

Eh? xD


----------



## propileos (3 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Eh? xD




a mi me hacen igual, ni puto caso en todo el dia, le pregunto algo y ni me contesta, pero en cuanto me pongo a hacer algo que me gusta ahi esta presente ...


----------



## Knish77 (3 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> a mi me hacen igual, ni puto caso en todo el dia, le pregunto algo y ni me contesta, pero en cuanto me pongo a hacer algo que me gusta ahi esta presente ...






Yo no sé qué le pasa últimamente que, en cuanto me pongo a jugar al ajedrez, no tarda nada en insinuárseme teta en ristre... 

Creo que se las bautizaré como blunder y missclick, no te digo más.


----------



## propileos (4 May 2021)

Maquinas jugando el gambito leton, partida comentada por Luison


----------



## el mensa (4 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> a mi me hacen igual, ni puto caso en todo el dia, le pregunto algo y ni me contesta, pero en cuanto me pongo a hacer algo que me gusta ahi esta presente ...





Knish77 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 649312
> 
> 
> Yo no sé qué le pasa últimamente que, en cuanto me pongo a jugar al ajedrez, no tarda nada en insinuárseme teta en ristre...
> ...



Ja ja ja, no pueden veros quietos, ¿Porqué creéis que hay tanta aficción al running? Porque no nos pillan en una carrera. 

Esto es de toda la vida, antes cuando un hombre se sentaba enseguida aparecía una mujer a mandar cosas. Hacer horas extras se basa también en este principio.


----------



## Knish77 (4 May 2021)

Salir a correr, hacer horas extra, jugar al ajedrez...


----------



## propileos (4 May 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Ja ja ja, no pueden veros quietos, ¿Porqué creéis que hay tanta aficción al running? Porque no nos pillan en una carrera.
> 
> Esto es de toda la vida, antes cuando un hombre se sentaba enseguida aparecía una mujer a mandar cosas. Hacer horas extras se basa también en este principio.




correr tambien lo ven como algo improductivo
¿a vosotros no os han dejado caer la idea de trabajar en glovo o repartir para amazon esos ratos libres?


----------



## el mensa (4 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> correr tambien lo ven como algo improductivo
> ¿a vosotros no os han dejado caer la idea de trabajar en glovo o repartir para amazon esos ratos libres?



Más o menos, a veces te sugieren que monetices algún hobbie... ¿Oye de eso se puede vivir? Y esos rollos...


----------



## propileos (4 May 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Más o menos, a veces te sugieren que monetices algún hobbie... ¿Oye de eso se puede vivir? Y esos rollos...




Si claro mira el rubius, la de veces que sus padres le habran dicho que deje de zanganear y haga algo productivo. 
Yo a todo esto no se todavia porque es millonario ese chaval, de que van sus videos. 
Yo he visto uno suyo de una partida de ajedrez con nakamura y tampoco sabe jugar al ajedrez pero bueno oye millones de visitas. 
Hay gente que tiene un don para atraer la atencion de la gente y monetizarlo como la peluquera esta que se caso con el torero. 
No hay que quitarles meritos, eso no lo hace cualquiera.


----------



## propileos (4 May 2021)

Yo estoy currandome lo del equipo por una voz interior, yo creo que saldra algo bueno de todo esto.


----------



## Knish77 (4 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo estoy currandome lo del equipo por una voz interior, yo creo que saldra algo bueno de todo esto.



Hombre, lo mínimo que te mereces es que te invitemos a una paella en Benidorm en agradecimiento a tu esfuerzo organizativo, a ser posible, antes de que todos nos jubilemos.


----------



## Knish77 (4 May 2021)

Pues parece que Carlsen ha vuelto a Lichess con el cuchillo en la boca: 22 partidas bullet ganadas del tirón.

¡Jodío Dr. Borrachestein...!




EDIT: Buena partida contra Magnus por parte de uno de los grandes especialistas en ritmo bullet, Sergei Zhigalko.









Bullet Chess • GM Zhigalko_Sergei vs GM DrNykterstein


GM Zhigalko_Sergei (3055) plays GM DrNykterstein (3208) in a rated Bullet (1+0) game of chess. GM DrNykterstein won by checkmate after 73 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (4 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Hombre, lo mínimo que te mereces es que te invitemos a una paella en Benidorm en agradecimiento a tu esfuerzo organizativo, a ser posible, antes de que todos nos jubilemos.



Seria cuestion de pillar alguna subvencion para montar el club, a ver si va creciendo el club en internet y se suma algun famosete, eso nos puede dar proyeccion tambien.


----------



## propileos (5 May 2021)

La defensa francesa con blancas explicada por Luison, explica muchos trucos para destruir esta antipatica defensa ganando material a las negras. 
El video es muy ameno, se hace corto.


----------



## propileos (5 May 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Pues parece que Carlsen ha vuelto a Lichess con el cuchillo en la boca: 22 partidas bullet ganadas del tirón.
> 
> ¡Jodío Dr. Borrachestein...!
> 
> ...




Esta poniendose fuerte para el PACO.


----------



## propileos (5 May 2021)

Os dejo aqui el enlace con la clasificacion elo de jugadores de wikipedia, no se que actualizada estara, hay elo normal, rapido y relampago 
¿alquien sabe a cuanto se juega ahora?
yo cuando jugaba en el cretacico el tiempo normal era a 2 horas y no se cuanto mas sin incremento. 
el rapido seria el 5+0, y el relampago ni idea. 
pero eran relojes sin incremento, ahora seran otros tiempos. 
Y habia que anotar todas las jugadas, eso no se si se hace ahora. 
Bueno si alguien lo sabe lo puede comentar por aqui, tengo curiosidad la verdad.







__





Ranking FIDE - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## propileos (6 May 2021)

Video sobre como atacar con blancas la defensa petrov o defensa rusa que tambien se llama.


----------



## propileos (6 May 2021)

Esta tarde a las 8 el torneo alataker...


----------



## propileos (6 May 2021)

Dura una hora, las partidas son a 6+0 y puedes bersekear.


----------



## propileos (7 May 2021)

Tenemos un nuevo miembro en el equipo, jossue2020, es un niño peruano de 7 años pega unas ostias como panes. 
Se ha apuntado para el torneo de mañana viernes, el 4x4.


----------



## propileos (7 May 2021)

al final no ha venido el niño jossue, bueno a ver si viene mañana


----------



## propileos (7 May 2021)

Hay uno en el equipo que se llama Knightm yo pensaba que era Knish77 le hablaba como si fuera forero debia estar a cuadros.
Ademas creo que es extranjero y usa el traductor de google.


----------



## propileos (7 May 2021)

OS QUIERO AGRADECER A TODOS EL ESFUERZO QUE HACEIS POR JUGAR LOS TORNEOS, EL EQUIPO AGUANTA GRACIAS A ESO.
LA GENTE DE FUERA DEL FORO QUE SE HA UNIDO AL EQUIPO HEMOS TENIDO SUERTE CON ELLOS, LA MAYORIA MUY PARTICIPATIVOS.
@calopez NO NOS HA PUESTO NI UNA CHINCHETA, ESTOY ALGO DECEPCIONADO CON EL.
SI QUE LE HE PROPUESTO EN OTROS HILOS QUE FABRIQUE UNA CRIPTOMONEDA Y LA REPARTA ENTRE LOS FOREROS PORQUE ALGUNOS LLEVAMOS AQUI DANDOLE A LA TECLA GRATIS BASTANTES AÑOS.
1 OCTUBRECOIN POR MENSAJE ESTARIA BIEN. .
ADEMAS ASI PODRIAMOS PONER PREMIOS EN LOS TORNEOS. GANADOR 50 OCTUBRECOINS O LO QUE SEA.
BUENO GRACIAS A TODOS POR APOYAR AL EQUIPO, Y A @calopez TAMBIEN POR DAR EL SOPORTE.


----------



## propileos (8 May 2021)

Pego aqui la partida del mensa con Dominic en el ultimo alataker en la que el mensa al final tenia una pieza de ventaja pero se le echaba encima el tiempo y acabo haciendo cosas paco, pero bueno felicitaciones al mensa por pelear como un leon con un +2000 de elo, que todos sabemos como se las gasta el amigo Dominic.









Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs hungryabricot


Hermes1277 (1426) plays hungryabricot (2212) in a rated Blitz (6+0) game of chess. Hermes1277 forfeits by time after 26 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Cuando jugueis con blancas y os hagan la defensa petrov no hagais en el tercer movimiento Ad3 porque vosotros mismos obstaculizais vuestro desarrollo taponando el peon de dama, las lineas principales para el tercer movimiento de las blancas son estas

1 - Defender el peón: las posibilidades son 3. Cc3 ...., 3. d3 ....y 3. De2 ....(descartamos de plano 3. Ad3? ....por cuanto deja atrasado el peón dama y con ello todo el desarrollo blanco

2 - Priorizar el desarrollo a través de 3. Ac4 ....que puede conducirnos al Gambito Boden-Kieseritzky;


3 - Capturar el peón, mediante 3. Cxe5 ...., y

4 - Romper el centro con 3. d4 ....conduciéndonos a la Variante Steinitz.


En la jugada 20 haces Cf3 y casi tienes ganada la partida mensa.


----------



## propileos (8 May 2021)

Aqui pego otra partida con la variante Rossolimo, jugando el propio Rossolimo con blancas, es una partida espectacular.
La idea es la misma que la comentada en el anterior video colgado por nuestro compañero @el_fatalista, paralizar el flanco de dama de las negras.

Por favor fijarse como gestiona el mate Rossolimo, con movimientos que nunca haria un ajedrecista paco.


----------



## GM GranMonarca (8 May 2021)

Buenas a todos y todas, queridos guerrilleros del GM GranMonarca.

Estoy intentando aprender "de verdad", pensando cada movimiento en vez de tirar de heurística y esperar la inspiración. Ya me aburre jugar a 1 minuto, no me da tiempo más que a reaccionar y plantear alguna cosa rápida, no aprendo mucho. Además de jugar despacio y analizar las partidas al terminar, *¿qué consejos le daríais a alguien de 1500 ELO en lichess para dar el salto y asentarse en 1700 de la forma más eficiente?* Es decir, el camino más rápido.

Hay muchas aperturas, con sus respectivas defensas. Me sé un par y poco más, hay muchas variaciones. Es importante controlar el centro y saber finalizar. Me gusta jugar agresivo, con sacrificios, y evitar que se formen murallas, me gusta jugar a campo abierto y hacer jugadas de valor "estético", como cuando das un mate anastasia y movimientos así, que son bonitos de ver. Al final ésas son las cosas que más me divierten y me hacen querer seguir jugando. O cuando planeas una trampa sacrificando de todo y el adversario cae.


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2021)

Al final era un tema de intuición cuando decía que con blancas llevar el álfil a c4 (o incluso b5) al inicio de una siciliana lo encuentro una jugada paco que facilita mucho las cosas a las negras, explica a la perfección lo que opino al respecto. 

Huelga decir que esto es para niveles paco, de pillar uno que sabe de que va la vaina me va a fundir los plomos de todas formas.

El vídeo es interesante aunque se oye ruido de fondo y le van saltando ventanas de aviso. Todo muy paco.


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2021)

Majestad, otro multi...


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2021)

GM GranMonarca dijo:


> Buenas a todos y todas, queridos guerrilleros del GM GranMonarca.
> 
> Estoy intentando aprender "de verdad", pensando cada movimiento en vez de tirar de heurística y esperar la inspiración. Ya me aburre jugar a 1 minuto, no me da tiempo más que a reaccionar y plantear alguna cosa rápida, no aprendo mucho. Además de jugar despacio y analizar las partidas al terminar, *¿qué consejos le daríais a alguien de 1500 ELO en lichess para dar el salto y asentarse en 1700 de la forma más eficiente?* Es decir, el camino más rápido.
> 
> Hay muchas aperturas, con sus respectivas defensas. Me sé un par y poco más, hay muchas variaciones. Es importante controlar el centro y saber finalizar. Me gusta jugar agresivo, con sacrificios, y evitar que se formen murallas, me gusta jugar a campo abierto y hacer jugadas de valor "estético", como cuando das un mate anastasia y movimientos así, que son bonitos de ver. Al final ésas son las cosas que más me divierten y me hacen querer seguir jugando. O cuando planeas una trampa sacrificando de todo y el adversario cae.



Una vez elegidas las aperturas que te gusten estudia mangañanadas tácticas específicas de ellas, te cepillarás por la vía rápida a pobres incautos y te dará ideas para ataques floridos. A mi es de lo poco con lo que he notado mejoría inmediata. 

"Ya entrada la tarde y con la batalla en resultado incierto, las fuerzas cristianas empezaban a desfallecer. Se volvió el obispo hacia Alfonso VIII y le dijo: 
- Majestad, aquí morimos todos, ustedes y yo.
- De ninguna manera si de mi depende, llamen a carga.

Entre la polvareda la exahusta infantería cristiana vió aparecer la caballería con los estandartes reales al frente y se abrió para dejarles paso retomando la batalla con renovadas energías... "


----------



## el mensa (8 May 2021)

También hay que tomarse un tiempo para estudiar estrategia, casillas fuertes, débiles, movimientos de peones y lo que implican a largo plazo, estudiar la posición resultante. 

Es algo que se le olvida a todo el mundo, a igualdad táctica la estrategia se convierte en un factor de calidac. 

Eso pienso pero hay que echar horas...


----------



## propileos (8 May 2021)

En 15 minutos comienza el PACO.


----------



## Knish77 (10 May 2021)

Magnus en Bullet ahora mismo.




EDIT: +17=1-0 le ha cascao a un IM.


----------



## propileos (11 May 2021)

Video de la defensa francesa (variante del avance) con blancas, desarrolla un poco el video puesto hace unos dias de distintas celadas y trampas en la defensa francesa a favor de las blancas.


----------



## Knish77 (11 May 2021)

Blancas dan mate en 18  






Spoiler



1.Txh7+ Rg8
2.Th8+ Rxh8
3.Th1+ Rg8
4.Ah7+ Rh8
5.Axf5+ Rg8
6.Ah7+ Rh8
7.Axe4+ Rg8
8.Ah7+ Rh8
9.Axd3+ Rg8
10.Ah7+ Rh8
11.Ac2+ Ah3
12.Txh3+ Ah4
13.Txh4+ Rg8
14.Ce7+ Dxe7
15.Th8+ Rxh8
16.Dh5+ Rg8
17.Dh7+ Rf8
18.Dh8++

Diecisiete jaque seguidos


----------



## propileos (12 May 2021)




----------



## propileos (14 May 2021)

Encontre este video de como hacen trampa en partidas de lichess y chess.com, hacen trampas en partidas de 1+0. 
Al parecer para no ser pillados es suficiente con hacer 1 o 2 jugadas "malas" durante la partida. 
Hacen trampas por el elo imaginarse si ponemos un jamon de premio. 
Ya no pongo premios pues.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Encontre este video de como hacen trampa en partidas de lichess y chess.com, hacen trampas en partidas de 1+0.
> Al parecer para no ser pillados es suficiente con hacer 1 o 2 jugadas "malas" durante la partida.
> Hacen trampas por el elo imaginarse si ponemos un jamon de premio.
> Ya no pongo premios pues.



Amos no me godas!!!!!
No dicís que el hagedrec es de inteligentes?
Al final, lo que yo imaginaba, es de mongers completos!!!


----------



## propileos (14 May 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Amos no me godas!!!!!
> No dicís que el hagedrec es de inteligentes?
> Al final, lo que yo imaginaba, es de mongers completos!!!




Bueno en ajedrez presencial sera mas dificil hacer trampas, el ajedrez de verdad pues.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno en ajedrez presencial sera mas dificil hacer trampas, el ajedrez de verdad pues.



Ya Propi, pero desde la mierda el hinternec nadie jueja de verdac.
Yo recuerdo de pequeño ir al retiro a juejar con quien había por allí.


----------



## propileos (14 May 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Ya Propi, pero desde la mierda el hinternec nadie jueja de verdac.
> Yo recuerdo de pequeño ir al retiro a juejar con quien había por allí.



Yo creo que la mayoria del lichess jugamos de verdad, no hay ningun premio, no vas a estar ahi con modulos para ganar elo, que luego no lo puedes canjear por dinero, no le veo sentido. 
Esto del lichess es como un simulador de F1, para entrenarte y pasartelo bien. 
Los del equipo que son muy buenos es que son muy buenos, en lichess y en presencial, pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 May 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo creo que la mayoria del lichess jugamos de verdad, no hay ningun premio, no vas a estar ahi con modulos para ganar elo, que luego no lo puedes canjear por dinero, no le veo sentido.
> Esto del lichess es como un simulador de F1, para entrenarte y pasartelo bien.
> Los del equipo que son muy buenos es que son muy buenos, en lichess y en presencial, pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos.



A que yo también soy weno, Propi?


----------



## propileos (14 May 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> A que yo también soy weno, Propi?




tu no quieres jugar mucho con nosotros, no se porque

este es un video de luison hablando de tramposos en el ajedrez, pero habla del ajedrez presencial solo, cuenta la historia del automata que iba por las ferias de la epoca y que jugo contra Napoleon y lo gano, pero luego se descubrio que no era un automata que habia un enano dentro, como en los cajeros automaticos actuales


----------



## propileos (16 May 2021)

He invitado a Luison al equipo, no sabia que tenia cuenta en lichess. 
A ver que nos dice, espero que no haga como Carlsen.


----------



## el mensa (20 May 2021)

¿Ansiedad, depresión, stress, apatía, fotofobia, astenia primaveral, impotencia, calvicie? 

Solucione todos estos problemas uniéndose al club de ajedrez burbuja.info, aquí podrás conocer foreros razonablemente no locos la mayor parte del tiempo, entretenerte troleando a Magnus Carlsen o Luisón, invitar chortinas ajedrecistas del este y mucho más.

Esta tarde a las 8 hay torneo, apaga la tv y enciende tus neuronas, coño.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2021)

No me ha contestado Luison, igual lo apreciamos porque entendemos que tiene una agenda muy apretada. 
Esta tarde a las 8 de la tarde es el torneo alataker. 
Una horita a un ritmo de juego de 6+0, y los bersekeros pueden jugar a 3+0.


----------



## propileos (21 May 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 8 de la tarde es el torneo 4x4, los detalles en el hilo del torneo.
Habra un jamon para el ganador.


----------



## GM GranMonarca (24 May 2021)

Mirad este mate en ocho movimientos: Blitz Chess • shiv24 vs GranMonarca

Llevaba un par de días intentándolo a ver si picaban y al fin alguien sacó el alfil a f4.


----------



## propileos (24 May 2021)

Informacion para @el mensa y todos en general interesados en mejorar su medio juego. 
He preguntado a nuestro campeon Leon y me ha recomendado estos 3 libros, 





__





La casa del ajedrez. El momento crítico (038) | Iossif Dorfman | {{ item.isbn }}






www.lacasadelajedrez.com





Tratado general de ajedrez I. Rudimentos | ROBERTO GRAU



https://www.elcorteingles.es/libros/A3654981-ajedrez-logico-jugada-a-jugada-librocd-rom-tapa-blanda/


----------



## propileos (24 May 2021)

Los libros no son tan caros, no se si merece la pena imprimir paginas de internet en pdf, los comprais y luego para la biblioteca del club en benidorm o peñiscola o donde pongamos el club.


----------



## propileos (29 May 2021)

Hola, va a haber unos pequeños cambios respecto a los torneos. 
Como sabeis el jueves a las 8 de la tarde se juega el torneo ALATAKER. 
Lo que sucede que justo ese dia a esa misma hora se celebra la bundesliga alemana de ajedrez. 
Y nuestro compañero y amigo Galoppa tiene un equipo luchando por la bundesliga. 
Entonces lo que haremos sera en lugar de jugar el ALATAKER jugar la bundesliga en el equipo de galoppa. 
El me ha dicho que todo el que quiera jugar de burbuja podra entrar, esa fue mi condicion. 
No se puede unir uno automaticamente al equipo tiene que esperar autorizacion de galoppa. 
En fin, dejo aqui el enlace y os vais apuntando. 
La bundesliga es el jueves a las 8 de la tarde y el domingo a las 8 de la tarde tambien. 
Asi tambien me quito trabajo yo. 
Este es el enlace. 





__





Team Entwicklung & Kompensation team







lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (29 May 2021)

Domingo a las 8 no es mala hora. Ahora con un alemán al mando ya podemos invadir la URSS, me han dicho que son cuatro campesinos mal organizados y con un nivel muy bajo, no hará falta coger ni ropa de abrigo...


----------



## propileos (29 May 2021)

Bueno en media hora comienza el PACO.


----------



## propileos (29 May 2021)

Respecto a lo de la bundesliga, como sabeis los del equipo nuestro compañero Galoppa es una persona muy activa que se implica al maximo en sus proyectos, y bueno con este proyecto que el mismo lidera enloquecera definitivamente.


----------



## propileos (29 May 2021)

Entonces la cosa queda asi, el torneo ALATAKER se aparca por el momento, y el jueves a las 8 de la tarde jugaremos la bundesliga con el equipo de Galoppa. 
El domingo a las 8 de la tarde, que no habia nada, pues la bundesliga. 
Es decir la bundesliga se juega el jueves y el domingo a las 8 de la tarde.
Respecto al torneo 4X4 como era una antitesis del ALATAKER y el ALATAKER se aparca, creo que el 4X4 debo aparcarlo tambien. 
El ALATAKER era a favor de los bersekeros y el 4X4 a favor de los no-bersekeros. 
Entonces creo que el viernes a las 8 debemos poner un torneo con un tiempo de juego que sea para bersekeros y no bersekeros. 
Habia pensado en un torneo a 3+3, con 3+3 el bersekero juega a minuto y medio sin incrementos, y el no-bersekero tiene ese incremento de 3 segundos con el que sobrevivir. 
Es bastante rapido pero da tiempo a pensar algo las jugadas, yo se que compañeros como @Ignadaptado @el mensa @Nothing , yo mismo, nos manejamos mejor con tiempos largos pero se trata de buscar un tiempo que los bersekeros no se duerman. 
No se que os parece la idea. 
Habia pensado tambien llamar a este torneo TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE, en homenaje a ese paraiso en la tierra. 
Pero si alguien tiene un nombre mas burbujo se acepta.
Bueno ya me direis que os parece todo esto.


----------



## propileos (29 May 2021)

Mañana domingo a las 8 de la tarde jugamos la bundesliga en el equipo de Galoppa, os paso el enlace.





__





Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 18C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #wZ9PlNCF


57 players compete in the May 30, 2021 Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 18C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (30 May 2021)

Hurra!!!


----------



## propileos (31 May 2021)

Hemos arrasado, Leon se follaba a las teutonas como el conejo del chiste.






__





Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 18C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #wZ9PlNCF


57 players compete in the May 30, 2021 Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 18C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Nosotros somos los primeros el Kompensation.


----------



## propileos (31 May 2021)

En 20 minutos comienza el torneo que organizan desde Montreal

X Cafe Pi Déconfinement Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #vympBYGu


----------



## propileos (31 May 2021)

En la edicion numero 10 del torneo cafe pi se ha celebrado esta partida. 
De las mas asombrosas que he visto yo en mi vida. 
Con blancas Dominic y con negras Frutica. 

Blitz Chess • hungryabricot vs Frutica


----------



## propileos (31 May 2021)

Bueno ya termino la edicion numero 10 del torneo cafe pi. 
Habia 14 inscritos y 12 activos. 
Vamos sobreviviendo con esa participacion. 
Ultimamente no llegamos en ningun torneo a los 20, pero bueno el equipo va tirando con esto. 
Poca presencia burbuja en el torneo. 
Normal por el horario. 
Gano nuestro amigo de Montreal Lotfi, lo felicitamos desde aqui. 
Pego el resultado final aqui. 





__





X Cafe Pi Déconfinement Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #vympBYGu


14 players compete in the May 30, 2021 X Cafe Pi Déconfinement Arena. 5+3 rated games are played during 90 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (31 May 2021)

En la bundesliga van alternando los tiempos, juegan los torneos a 3+0, el siguiente 3+2, el siguiente 5+0, asi en bucle.


----------



## propileos (2 Jun 2021)

Pego aqui este articulo del marca sobre las trampas en el ajedrez por internet



*La FIDE toma medidas contra la "plaga" de tramposos en torneos por Internet.*


La *utilización fraudulenta de módulos informáticos *para elegir las mejores jugadas en el *ajedrez por internet *ha sido descrita como *"una plaga"* por el presidente de la Federación Internacional de Ajedrez (FIDE), el ruso Arkady Dvorkovich, que anuncia nuevas medidas contra estas prácticas.

En una carta publicada en la web de la FIDE, Dvorkovich se refiere a este fraude como "una plaga real del ajedrez contemporáneo" y afirma que *se han tomado "fuertes medidas para combatirla con eficacia", entre ellas detectores y escáners en todos los torneos de la FIDE.*

El *fraude consiste en tener al lado un módulo de ajedrez que recomienda las mejores jugadas *contra las del oponente, de forma que cualquier aficionado mediocre puede alcanzar el rendimiento de un Gran Maestro, dada la profundidad de análisis que alcanzan los programas informáticos.

La FIDE trabaja en colaboración con las principales plataformas de ajedrez "online", tales como Chess.com, Chess24 y Lichess.

David Martínez, director de chess24 en español, árbitro y entrenador, reconoce que una de las primeras preocupaciones de los organizadores de *torneos por internet consiste en detectar ayudas externas* mediante el recurso solapado a las computadoras.

La revolución llegó en 1997 cuando el programa Deep Blue venció al campeón mundial Gary Kaspárov, y en la actualidad, programas informáticos como AlphaZero son imbatibles para los humanos.

*Para evitar ayudas ilegales en torneos de elite por internet, los jugadores tienen una webcam apuntándoles*, están conectados por medio de Zoom, tienen la obligación de compartir pantalla y a su espalda otra cámara comprueba que no hay nadie a su alrededor y graban el sonido para prevenir posibles ayudas verbales.

"*Sabemos que los jugadores de élite no van a hacer trampas, porque tienen un nombre, una reputación que defender, pero todos agradecen estas medidas antitrampas*", declaró a EFE David Martínez.

Pero los sistemas de detección no pueden probar con absoluta certeza que se ha cometido fraude, lo que ocasiona problemas legales a los organizadores. En general, *se considera una infracción cuando un jugador coincide en más de un 80 por ciento con la respuesta recomendada por la computadora.*

En el último campeonato de Cataluña se produjo una situación semejante. "El padre de un niño de un ELO (puntuación en el ránking) de 1.700 nos amenazó con denunciarnos por injurias. Le dijimos: tu hijo tiene más de un 80 por ciento de coincidencia con la máquina, muy superior al que consigue el campeón del mundo; está mostrando un nivel 1.000 puntos por encima de su ELO y no queremos insultar a nadie, pero no tenemos otra opción que expulsarlo".

La *solución va en la línea de algoritmos estadísticos *que, aunque no pueden proporcionar una completa confirmación de que se ha producido fraude, alcanzan una probabibilidad "en algunos casos superior a los test de ADN", asegura el presidente de la FIDE.

Dvorkovic reclama en su carta abierta opiniones sobre la mejor forma de combatir esta plaga y las sanciones aplicables, teniendo en cuenta aspectos morales y legales.

Para el presidente* "lo peor de todo sería sancionar a un jugador inocente", pero advierte que "la reputación del ajedrez puede sufrir una daño tremendo* si un tsunami de escándalos y demandas judiciales empieza a oscurecer el panorama de las competiciones internacionales".










La FIDE toma medidas contra la "plaga" de tramposos en torneos por Internet


La utilización fraudulenta de módulos informáticos para elegir las mejores jugadas en el ajedrez por internet ha sido descrita como "una...




www.marca.com


----------



## propileos (2 Jun 2021)

¿¿¿ Lo que dice en el articulo que Carlsen no llega al 80 por ciento de coincidencias con la maquina es verdad o es cosa del becario de marca ???


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

Mañana viernes a las 8 de la tarde es el I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE, con una duracion de 1 h 20 m, a un ritmo de juego de 3+3, y con posibilidad de bersekeo, recordad que el bersekeador jugaria a 1m30s + 0 y el bersekeado a 3+3, por eso que es riesgoso bersekear, menos que en el 4X4 pero es riesgoso. 
Bueno os pego el enlace.






I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 3+3 rated #mzwdlWne


10 players compete in the Jun 4, 2021 I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 3+3 rated games are played during 80 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

Tambien comentar que se ha jugado esta tarde la pre-bundesliga, con el equipo de galoppa, habia varios burbujos, muy bien, hemos quedado los primeros, ahora pasamos a la division 16, la proxima batalla es el domingo a las 8 de la tarde, pego el enlace aqui por si alguien quiere unirse

Lichess Liga 16C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #3aqjakQI


----------



## el mensa (4 Jun 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Tambien comentar que se ha jugado esta tarde la pre-bundesliga, con el equipo de galoppa, habia varios burbujos, muy bien, hemos quedado los primeros, ahora pasamos a la division 16, la proxima batalla es el domingo a las 8 de la tarde, pego el enlace aqui por si alguien quiere unirse
> 
> Lichess Liga 16C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #3aqjakQI



Creo que soy un lastre para el equipo, perdí el triple de partidas de las que gané. 

Eso si, como todos tenían bastantes puntos más que yo terminé con más en mi casillero particular. Me cargué a un +2000 bersekero y otro se salvó por 4 segundos. Está bien eso de jugar con gente de más nivel.


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Creo que soy un lastre para el equipo, perdí el triple de partidas de las que gané.
> 
> Eso si, como todos tenían bastantes puntos más que yo terminé con más en mi casillero particular. Me cargué a un +2000 bersekero y otro se salvó por 4 segundos. Está bien eso de jugar con gente de más nivel.



No digas eso, aqui nadie es un lastre, tu haces mucho por el equipo Mensa, ojala todos fueran como tu, el tener mayor o menor vision paco para las jugadas es lo de menos.


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

En 5 minutos comienza el torneo TOLEDO NORTE






I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 3+3 rated #mzwdlWne


10 players compete in the Jun 4, 2021 I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 3+3 rated games are played during 80 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Octobris exercitibus proelio quaeso mihi de Toletum Septentrionalis.


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
zulu99 @zulu99
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

Bueno, ya temino la primera edicion del torneo toledo norte, estabamos 10 inscritos y 8 activos, la cosa esta flojeando.
Gano nuestro campeon Leon, nuestras felicitaciones desde aqui.
Muy bien tambien @Ignadaptado que hizo segundo, y el resto de foreros luchando sus partidas, muy bien todos.
El resto de foreros era yo.
Pego aqui el resultado final.






I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 3+3 rated #mzwdlWne


10 players compete in the Jun 4, 2021 I TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 3+3 rated games are played during 80 minutes. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2021)

Estoy pensando en hacer una euroliga, como la bundesliga, pero en paco, invitariamos a otros equipos, es mas emocionante realmente.
Seria jugarla una vez a la semana, los viernes a las 8 de la tarde por ejemplo, y quitamos este torneo.


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2021)

Mañana sabado es el torneo PACO a las 6 de la tarde, acordarse.


----------



## el mensa (5 Jun 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Informacion para @el mensa y todos en general interesados en mejorar su medio juego.
> He preguntado a nuestro campeon Leon y me ha recomendado estos 3 libros,
> 
> 
> ...



Mira que me he encontrado: 





__





Middle game - Open lines


Open lines are the streets and roads the line pieces use to move around a chessboard. Paul Morphy showed us that tactics and combinations have a positional basis. He used pieces placed on open lines to strike quickly and decisively at his opponent's weaknesses.



www.mark-weeks.com





Espero que salga bien el enlace, para ver todos los capítulos al final del texto hay un índice con enlaces para navegar. Salen ejemplos del libro "Ajedrez lógico, jugada a jugada".

El caso es que después de estudiar las recomendaciones tuyas y de León hice una búsqueda para decidir como empezar, aquí mis conclusiones: 

He pillado en PDF "Ajedrez lógico, jugada a jugada" de Chernev. En las reseñas dice que el libro es bueno pero algo "paco" y la versión gratis pdf es la edición mexicana de los 70 con notación descriptiva (mola) y estética retro, todo muy paco, no obstante he acertado porque es lo que se adapta a mi nivel y gustos. No dice nada que no sepa pero, aquí lo importante, te dice como utilizarlo. (Voy por la página 33).

Luego la página que enlazo se apoya en este libro y otros similares para dar una estructura temática, me parece un complemento buenísimo al libro porque está separado por temas, indexado y con ejemplos específicos. (Voy por la página enlazada "open lines"). Va bien porque el libro son partidas comentadas y hay de todo mezclado, la página esta lo esquematiza.

Más adelante ya daré el salto a la otra recomendación: "El momento crítico", su marketing es agresivo, dan ganas de ir corriendo a comprarlo, pero me parece que mejor empezar con el mencionado anteriormente y luego ya veremos, además tiene una precuela que puede ser complementaria e interesante. Por lo que valen, ambos saldrían por menos de 50 euros, vale la pena rascarse el bolsillo que tampoco sería eso, 50 pavos no son ni media noche loca según la medida estándar del tiempo/dinero que usamos los valencianos.

Comentarios gentileza de la casa por si le sirve a alguien de mi nivel y deterioro mental:
-- 1.500 - 1.600 blitz - rápida, de momento, voy a mejor.
-- Valenciano nativo, + 40 años, alcohol y drogas actualmente con el pack ligth (cafeína, cerveza, porros).


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2021)

En 15 minutos comienza la edicion numero 10 del PACO





__





X TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #hqjIw4kt


16 players compete in the Jun 5, 2021 X TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2021)

Invoco Octobris bellum legionibus



Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
zulu99 @zulu99
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh







__





X TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #hqjIw4kt


16 players compete in the Jun 5, 2021 X TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Mira que me he encontrado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno ya iras pegando cosas de los libros en el hilo mensa, lo que veas mas interesante.


----------



## Knish77 (5 Jun 2021)

El torneo Paco X edition ha acabado hace unos instantes. ¡Enhorabuena a los premiados!


----------



## Tio_Serio (6 Jun 2021)

Lo de la X edition es que habéis ido a un prado a jugar todos ahí en cueros, no me digáis que por ser el número diez aburridos.
Oye pues si ha habido buena organización ni tan mal eh, no homo por supuesto.


----------



## el mensa (6 Jun 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Lo de la X edition es que habéis ido a un prado a jugar todos ahí en cueros, no me digáis que por ser el número diez aburridos.
> Oye pues si ha habido buena organización ni tan mal eh, no homo por supuesto.



Nos has pillado:






Aparatos - «Cualquiera es bienvenido»: Familia Arcoíris, el grupo que acampa en el monte riojano practicando sexo sin descanso


«Cualquiera es bienvenido»: Familia Arcoíris, el grupo que acampa en el monte riojano practicando sexo sin descanso De momento son cerca de 200 personas de distintas edades, menores incluidos, y han acabado ahí movidas por las fases lunares. Campan desnudos entre los árboles, practican sexo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

Bueno pego aqui los resultados completos de la X edicion del PACO, como se ve en la foto colgada por nuestro compañero Knish gano el torneo Libertad, felicitaciones a el, esperamos que juegue mas torneos con nosotros. 
Para el que no lo sepa Libertad fue uno de los pioneros del equipo, gracias a el y a unos pocos mas el equipo consiguio arrancar, los primeros torneos fueron muy dificiles, con muy poca gente jugando, el jugaba todos. 
Le enviamos un fuerte abrazo desde aqui a Libertad, espero que nos lea. 
@Libertadpuebloespañol te queremos, siempre habra un lugar para ti en este rincon PACO. 
Completaron el podium otros 2 foreros Leon y Knish, grandes jugadores y mejores compañeros. 
Cuarto fue Dominic que lo podemos considerar PACO tambien ya, un abrazo Dominic si nos lees. 
Y Quinto metaldog que nos apoya siempre desde Seattle, y juega el PACO mientras desayuna. 
Otra abrazo para metaldog. 





__





X TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #hqjIw4kt


16 players compete in the Jun 5, 2021 X TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

En 10 minutos comienza el torneo CAFE PI, pongo el enlace. 





__





XI CAFE PI Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #xF1i5nhf


9 players compete in the Jun 6, 2021 XI CAFE PI Arena. 5+3 rated games are played during 90 minutes. hijodenuncabajista takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino la XI edicion del torneo CAFE PI, muy floja participacion, 9 inscritos y 6 activos.
Es porque habia hockey en Montreal, como en la pelicula de, el castañazo, con Paul Newman, la han puesto muchas veces esa pelicula por la tele. 
Gano el torneo un forero, hijodenuncabajista, felicitaciones a el, gran jugador, espero que juegue mas torneos con nosotros.
Agradecer a Igna y Lonchafinista que jugaron el torneo.
Y a Lotfi de Montreal, y al guapo, que no suele jugar muchos torneos pero se apunto a este. 
Gracias guapo. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






__





XI CAFE PI Arena: Standard 5+3 rated #xF1i5nhf


9 players compete in the Jun 6, 2021 XI CAFE PI Arena. 5+3 rated games are played during 90 minutes. hijodenuncabajista takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

El torneo toledo norte del viernes lo he puesto bullet a 2+1, a las 9 de la noche, con una duracion de 45 minutos, a ver que tal funciona ...






__





II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #DnIWyBiw


11 players compete in the Jun 11, 2021 II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

El jueves a las 8 de la tarde es la bundesliga, es a ritmo de 3+0, ir jugando a ese ritmo en los entrenamientos.
No es nuestro equipo, es el equipo de galoppa, si alguien no puede entrar que me lo diga para hablar con el.

Pego aqui el enlace del torneo.





__





Lichess Liga 15B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MYr0MjY0


69 players compete in the Jun 10, 2021 Lichess Liga 15B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Caravela16 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Este es el enlace del equipo de galoppa. 





__





Team Entwicklung & Kompensation team







lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (7 Jun 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Lo de la X edition es que habéis ido a un prado a jugar todos ahí en cueros, no me digáis que por ser el número diez aburridos.
> Oye pues si ha habido buena organización ni tan mal eh, no homo por supuesto.



Esos hippies que iban en pelotas en el bosque de Burgos no éramos nosotros... creo. Con lo que ha dicho @el mensa ago arriba, ya estoy dudando.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> Esos hippies que iban en pelotas en el bosque de Burgos no éramos nosotros... creo. Con lo que ha dicho @el mensa ago arriba, ya estoy dudando.




Yo aqui meses escribiendo cosas de ajedrez y ni puto caso, vamos a investigar lo de las tias en pelotas por el bosque me parece bien.


----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2021)

Video del sistema londres para blancas explicado por Luison para ajedrecistas pacos.

Yo no sabia que era el sistema londres, todo el mundo hablando del sistema londres, pensaba que era algo complejo y basicamente es sacar el alfil de dama de las blancas antes de mover el peon de rey. 

El video es muy instructivo y solo dura 10 minutos.


----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2021)

Video de Luison de como jugar contra el sistema londres si tu, paco, llevas las negras y el de las blancas te toca los cjns con el pt sistema londres. 
Basicamente consiste en sacar el alfil de rey a d6 y enfrentarlo contra su alfil, a partir de ese movimiento Luison te explica las posibles jugadas que pueden realizar las negras. 
Video muy interesante que igual requiere un poco mas de esfuerzo que el anterior, pero merece la pena si eres paco.


----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2021)

Una rubia del bosque acercandose a Knish y su mujer...


----------



## el mensa (8 Jun 2021)

El paquismo no es algo que se pueda arreglar con vídeos de aperturas y conocimientos teóricos. Jugar carajillo en mano y palillo en boca es algo más profundo, instintivo y visceral, es la chapuza en el ataque y el "con esto basta" en la defensa. 

Jugar el Sistema Londres con blancas, la Caro-Kahn con negras u otros modos de catenaccio en general solo enmascaran el problema por muy disfrazado que vayas con un traje de época versallesco, el olor a caliqueño y Torres 10 acabarán transpirando por los poros de tu piel.


----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> El paquismo no es algo que se pueda arreglar con vídeos de aperturas y conocimientos teóricos. Jugar carajillo en mano y palillo en boca es algo más profundo, instintivo y visceral, es la chapuza en el ataque y el "con esto basta" en la defensa.
> 
> Jugar el Sistema Londres con blancas, la Caro-Kahn con negras u otros modos de catenaccio en general solo enmascaran el problema por muy disfrazado que vayas con un traje de época versallesco, el olor a caliqueño y Torres 10 acabarán transpirando por los poros de tu piel.




Pero hombre te evita cagarla en las 10 primeras jugadas, es un avance dentro del contexto PACO.


----------



## el mensa (8 Jun 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pero hombre te evita cagarla en las 10 primeras jugadas, es un avance dentro del contexto PACO.



Si, no te lo niego.

Ahora estoy practicando el catenaccio en el juego medio dejando las bravuconadas aparcadas, evito las chapuzas en ataque pero da asquete jugar conmigo, es como poner papel pintado encima del gotelé. Aun así el paquismo es fuerte en mi, pronto cogeré el baño y lo alicataré hasta el techo con unos azulejos gris plomo bien sufridos, la idea es que no se note la falta de higiene.


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2021)

Hoy viernes hay un bullet de 45 minutos a las 9 de la noche, pego aqui el enlace...





__





II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #DnIWyBiw


11 players compete in the Jun 11, 2021 II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya se jugo la segunda edicion del torneo toledo norte, con 11 inscritos y 8 activos, no esperaba tanta participacion, espero que la gente se lo haya pasado bien con el formato bullet a 2+1. 
Lo puse a 45 minutos para que los rapidos no nos estuvieran apalizando ahi mas de una hora seguida.
Gano nuestro compañero de Montreal Lotfi, felicitaciones a el. 
Completaron el podium nuestro campeon Leon y nuestro compañero de Alemania, Galoppa, felicitaciones a ellos tambien. 
El resto de foreros bien, peleando todas. 
Mencion especial a @el mensa que juega todos los torneos a todos los tiempos, gracias por tu apoyo al equipo mensa, espero que con el portatil puedas jugar mas comodo, aunque yo creo que lo mejor es un ordenador tradicional, con su caja y su monitor, igual puedes conseguir alguno economico, para el foro y el lichess no te hacen falta muchos ram, cualquiera de segunda mano te puede valer. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






__





II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #DnIWyBiw


11 players compete in the Jun 11, 2021 II TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

Nuestro compañero galoppa me ha expulsado de su equipo de ajedrez. 
Al parecer se enfado porque invite a gente de su equipo a nuestro equipo. 
Eso crei entender con mi traductor de aleman. 
Espero que haya sido un malentendido y me acepte de nuevo y a otro compañero del equipo al que tambien expulso. 
En el caso de que no se aclare el malentendido y siga expulsado del equipo habia pensado en inscribir a nuestro equipo en la bundesliga. 
Creo que lo sabre hacer, esta todo en aleman, no lo garantizo. 
Asi los que quieran seguir jugando en el equipo de galoppa lo pueden seguir haciendo y si alguien quiere jugar con nuestro equipo tambien lo puede hacer.


----------



## Tio_Serio (12 Jun 2021)

Hay que llamar al embajador a consultas, hágase.


----------



## el mensa (12 Jun 2021)

El problema de los alemanes es tomarse todo muy a la tremenda...


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

En 20 minutos comienza la edicion numero 11 del PACO






XI TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #0gx4gfFY


3 players compete in the Jun 12, 2021 XI TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya se celebro la edicion numero 11 del PACO, con baja participacion, solo estabamos 8 pero los 8 activos, la guardia pretoriana, gracias a todos por jugar. 
Gano nuestro compañero Olaf, aleman que veranea en el delta del ebro, felicitaciones desde aqui. 
Segundo nuestro campeon Leon, felicitaciones tambien a el. 
Y tercero y cuarto quedaron Rodo y Frutica, 2 de nuestras jovenes promesas y que pronto nos ganaran a todos con facilidad, eso espero. 
Pego aqui el resultado final...


XI TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #0gx4gfFY


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

Tambien comentar que estoy en tramites de inscribir al CAFE PI BURBUJA en la bundesliga, para los que la quieran jugar con nuestro equipo, escribi al bro que la organiza, a ver que me responde, ya os ire pegando los enlaces. 
Mañana hay bundesliga con el equipo de galoppa, el que la quiera jugar pues que juegue, no hay problema, yo no puedo porque me ha expulsado del equipo.


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2021)

Ya estamos dentro de la bundesliga, mañana a las 8 pm nuestro primer torneo, para apuntarse aqui






Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #yiJVU3yZ


73 players compete in the Jun 13, 2021 Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Supreme_Lions takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (13 Jun 2021)

Prefiero jugar con el equipo burbujufo y la liga 19 supongo que tendrá menos nivel que la 15 pues ya me viene bien, aunque me sabe mal por Galoppa que es muy entusiasta y arengador.

La liga por equipos es interesante, no tan individualista como los 1×1 y más diversa en cuanto a nivel y jugadores, con los torneos propios al final siempre somos los mismos y tengo la sensación de que somos cuatro gatos, como toda la vida hasta que se ha puesto de moda el ajedrez on-line.

La globalización y tal.


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Prefiero jugar con el equipo burbujufo y la liga 19 supongo que tendrá menos nivel que la 15 pues ya me viene bien, aunque me sabe mal por Galoppa que es muy entusiasta y arengador.
> 
> La liga por equipos es interesante, no tan individualista como los 1×1 y más diversa en cuanto a nivel y jugadores, con los torneos propios al final siempre somos los mismos y tengo la sensación de que somos cuatro gatos, como toda la vida hasta que se ha puesto de moda el ajedrez on-line.
> 
> La globalización y tal.




Yo tambien lo siento por Galoppa, pero le ayude todo lo que pude, elimine torneos nuestros para que la gente del equipo pudiera jugar con su equipo, le hice publicidad, etc. y a cambio me expulsa del equipo.
Yo entiendo que Galoppa no es una persona corriente, puede que este con tratamiento psiquiatrico o algo asi, o si no poco le falta, por eso que lo juzgo considerando todo eso.
Siempre sera bienvenido al equipo si quiere volver.
Si quereis jugar el torneo con el equipo de Galoppa o alternarlo con el nuestro por mi bien, no hay ningun problema.
Lo de jugar con nuestro equipo es para que podamos jugar los expulsados tambien


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2021)

En 5 minutos comienza nuestra aventura en la bundesliga






Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #yiJVU3yZ


73 players compete in the Jun 13, 2021 Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Supreme_Lions takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino nuestro primer torneo en la BUNDESLIGA o como se llame, hemos quedado segundos, y subimos de categoria, el jueves jugamos en la 18 A. 
Gracias a todos por jugar y dar lo maximo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #yiJVU3yZ


73 players compete in the Jun 13, 2021 Lichess Liga 19C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Supreme_Lions takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2021)

He descubierto el misterio de la bundesliga, hasta la tercera division es lichess liga, y la primera y segunda division son bundesliga, nosotros es como si estuvieramos en la regional alemana pues. 
aqui estan los resultados del domingo de todas las divisiones. 






136. Lichess Quarantäne-Liga | June 13th | all pairings and results


Lichess Bundesliga: https://lichess.org/tournament/8isNN6k8 Önderler syria, The House Discord Server, Dark Horse, На Западе Москвы, SK 1962 Ladenburg e…




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2021)

En la segunda division juega un equipo vasco navarro.


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2021)

Ya tengo el enlace de la regional alemana del jueves ...






Lichess Liga 18A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #bm7lJSaj


79 players compete in the Jun 17, 2021 Lichess Liga 18A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Titugina takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Es a 5 + 0, si algun bersekero se quiere pasar @Actor Secundario Bob @GM GranMonarca son bienvenidos.


----------



## el mensa (15 Jun 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ya tengo el enlace de la regional alemana del jueves ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien visto. Un poco de estrategia no vendría mal. Propongo una conservadora toca pelotas que bien preparada y usada podría llevarnos a adelantar al equipo de gal0pa que bien le hemos servido para montarse su equipo pero luego, por minucias que él mismo hace también, así lo veo yo, te ha apartado a ti en particular. No lo digo con ánimo de picarte, es lo que hay, además el formato es atractivo e incita a la competitividad, un poco no está mal aunque cada uno es libre de tomarse esto como quiera.

Al grano, se trata de conseguir puntos y si no se puede "entretener" a los jugadores fuertes de otros equipos.
Los bersekeros deberían conseguir puntos vía bersek con jugadores flojos (como yo) pero jugando partidas a tiempo completo y largas con los fuertes.

Ahí el Gran Monarca puede hacer de "tapado" porque su clasificación suele estar infravalorada* con lo que le van a dar al bersek contra él perdiendo puntos y tiempo de juego.

Lo digo porque tenemos una buena clase media pero nos faltan un par de "bestias pardas" de esas que consiguen 50 puntos, con lo que tenemos y vista la evolución del otro equipo que llegó fácil a la 16 pero luego se atascó un día en la 15, a pesar de tener dos jugadores de +40 o 50 puntos, creo que nos alcanza al menos para llegar ahí.

Piques sanos y tal...

* Edito: He leído la normativa y se ve que persiguen a los tiburones infravalorados, aunque no creo que lo hagan en ligas bajas. Alguien lo ha usado como estrategia antes.

Por mi parte en el último torneo casi tengo un balance positivo aunque entregué más puntos que los recogidos, al menos gané a un bersekero y mantuve entretenido a varios, alargando las partidas hasta que el cronómetro se pone rojo y con decimales. Ha sido el único que no he jugado "de bulto" aunque era la última liga, la 19.


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2021)

Bueno Mensa el objetivo final es pasar un buen rato PACO de ajedrez entre amigos. 
Con Galoppa la cosa no funciono bien pero yo no le deseo ningun mal, al reves ojala que le vaya todo bien con su equipo. 
Seguramente nos toque jugar contra ellos pronto, espero que nos comportemos todos deportivamente, ademas la gente del equipo de Galoppa es tratable, no tenemos cuentas pendientes con ellos ni nada por el estilo. 
Tu juega todo lo que tengas ganas mensa, no te preocupes por puntos ni chuminadas, lo que es importante es que estemos todos ahi en union cagandola.


----------



## el mensa (17 Jun 2021)

Esta tarde a las 8 hay bundesliga: Organización alemana, jugadores de todo el mundo, vamos a dejar nuestra bandera paquil bien alta. 

Venga, no sean tímidos y apúntense.


----------



## Knish77 (17 Jun 2021)

He conseguido patrocinadora para el torneo de los sábados.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya se celebro la jornada de bundesliga del jueves, quedamos los terceros, por lo tanto subimos de division, el domingo jugamos la jornada en la division 17 C. 
Gracias a todos por jugar y apoyar al equipo, son casi 2 horas de partidas sin descanso, se agrade el esfuerzo. 
Hemos hecho terceros sin pisar el acelerador, vamos muy sobrados, llegaremos a primera division en poco tiempo. 
Como la bundesliga la organiza una revista alemana de ajedrez cuando lleguemos a primera haran una entrevista a @calopez en aleman. 
Espero que para entonces ya tengamos chincheta. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 







Lichess Liga 18A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #bm7lJSaj


79 players compete in the Jun 17, 2021 Lichess Liga 18A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Titugina takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (18 Jun 2021)

Al loro que la bailarina de la derecha es el coreógrafo de Beyoncé travestido, o eso decían las malas lenguas. Desde que me enteré solo miro porno lésbico en alta resolución.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2021)

En 5 minutos comienza la tercera edicion del torneo TOLEDO NORTE





__





III TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #UD3VVB6X


10 players compete in the Jun 18, 2021 III TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino la tercera edicion del torneo TOLEDO NORTE, estabamos 10 inscritos y en el torneo habia 7 activos. 
El equipo va sobreviviendo con estos numeros de participacion que no es poco. 
Gano nuestro compañero y amigo, Jean de la Fontaine, nuestras felicitaciones desde aqui si nos lee. 
Segundo ha quedado nuestro compañero de Montreal, Lotfi, felicitaciones tambien a el. 
Tercero nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero Leon, tambien felicitaciones. 
Hoy ha jugado con nosotros un nuevo compañero ruso que vive en Montevideo, DvachLegion, es una persona muy tratable, animo a los compañeros del equipo a que hablen con el y lo inviten a jugar nuestros torneos, escribe español bastante bien.
Y bueno tambien han jugado @el mensa uno de los pilares del equipo, fenomeno mensa. 
Y tambien ha jugado Rodo, una joven promesa del equipo que dentro de unos años nos ganara a todos, eso espero. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





III TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #UD3VVB6X


10 players compete in the Jun 18, 2021 III TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2021)

Bueno en 10 minutos comienza la edicion numero 12 del PACO





__





XII TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #puZccwlD


12 players compete in the Jun 19, 2021 XII TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (19 Jun 2021)




----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2021)

Bueno, ya finalizo la edicion numero 12 del PACO, con 12 inscritos y 11 activos, vamos sobreviviendo.
Gano nuestro campeon Leon, felicitaciones desde aqui.
Completaron el podium nuestros cuñaos, Gueldos y Orospeda, que no son burbujos pero poco les falta.
Felicitaciones tambien a ellos si nos leen.
El resto de la gente muy bien, luchandolas todas, mencion especial a metaldog que se conecta todos los sabados a las 8 de la mañana desde Seattle para jugar el PACO, si quereis hablar con el de cualquier cosa le escribis un mensaje, es un tio muy majo.
Y tambien una mencion especial a Frutica, que ha jugado lesionado.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






__





XII TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #puZccwlD


12 players compete in the Jun 19, 2021 XII TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2021)

Hoy a las 8 de la tarde jugamos la bundesliga, es 1 hora y 40 minutos a 3 + 0, se puede bersekear. 






Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #HdjI5xzU


33 players compete in the Jun 20, 2021 Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (21 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino la bundesliga, hemos quedado segundos y subimos de categoria, el jueves jugamos en la 16. 
Estabamos 14 inscritos y 12 activos, la gente se ha volcado con el equipo, gracias a todos. 
En el torneo habia un equipo muy potente que ha quedado primero, esos tenian nivel de primera o segunda categoria, lo que pasa que nos hemos encontrado con ellos en la division 17.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.

Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #HdjI5xzU


----------



## propileos (22 Jun 2021)

Miniatura de como atacar la siciliana con blancas, es muy breve y paco.


----------



## el mensa (22 Jun 2021)

La siciliana es mala de conocer, o se empieza de joven o mal vas. Aún así es muy jugable con negras, eliges una variante y vas amoldándote con la experiencia que tengas según te vaya jugando el blanco.

Con blancas la línea principal es un horror para los que no nos iniciamos de jovencitos, media docena de variantes y más de 70 subvariantes algunas de 13 jugadas y si te equivocas de orden la puedes cagar con todo el equipo, a ver quién es el guapo que se pone a estudiar eso con el cerebro ya endurecido por la edad, el alcohol y las drogas. Por eso que me decidí por la cerrada con blancas, ¿Qué te dice el ordenador? Sicilian, closed. ¿Qué es un closet? Un armario, pues se trata de eso, si aparecen sicilanos (o argentinos, mala gente en todo caso) atrancar la puerta con un armario y sacar la escopeta por la ventana. La alapin también es jugable sin muchos rollos.


----------



## propileos (23 Jun 2021)

Se ha apuntado un irani a la bundesliga con nuestro equipo, tiene mas de 2200 de elo el amego, no se de donde ha salido pero bueno, bienvenido.
Se llama Karen.
Karen es nombre de chico en Iran dejar las pajas.


----------



## el mensa (23 Jun 2021)

Tenemos un equipazo. Solo nos falta un par de bestias pardas GM (gran maestro, no nuestro apreciado Gran Monarca), de buenos jugadores vamos sobrados. 

Otiaa, no debería escribir aquí con tres tanques de cerveza entre pecho y espalda, sorry...


----------



## propileos (24 Jun 2021)

En media hora comienza la bundesliga, esta vez el ritmo es a 3+2. 
Ya sabeis que en la bundesliga se alternan los ritmos 3+0, 3+2 y 5+0. 
Bueno pego aqui el enlace. 

Lichess Liga 16A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #y4kCv5YM


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya finalizo la bundesliga del jueves, 17 inscritos y 11 activos, la gente se esta volcando con el equipo, ya se que no es buena hora, a las 8 de la tarde si no tienes que hacer una cosa tienes que hacer otra, pero bueno lo han organizado asi.
Gracias a todos por jugar y mantener el equipo vivo. 
Quedamos los primeros, estuvo emocionante ibamos los cuartos todo el tiempo pero en el arreon final ganamos el torneo, tenemos equipazo.
Habia 4 o 5 equipos de nuestro nivel, la cosa ya se va poniendo dura. 
El domingo jugamos en la division 15, a las 8 de la tarde, se hara lo que se pueda. 
Llegara un momento que nos estanquemos en la division que nos corresponda por nivel y ya ahi sera una lucha por mantener la categoria, no se si sera en la 15 o mas adelante, ya veremos. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 16A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #y4kCv5YM


82 players compete in the Jun 24, 2021 Lichess Liga 16A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es el torneo TOLEDO NORTE, un bullet de 45 minutos a 2+1, pego aqui el enlace





__





IV TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #nPBRTsSS


8 players compete in the Jun 25, 2021 IV TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya ha finalizado la cuarta edicion del TOLEDO NORTE, habia 8 inscritos y 7 activos, bueno como es un bullet de poco mas de media hora con eso nos apañamos.
Ha ganado nuestro compañero David, felicitaciones desde aqui.
Segundo nuestro campeon Leon, siempre arriba, faro del equipo, felicitaciones tambien.
Tercero nuestro compañero Knightm, que apoya al equipo desde Cambridge, nuestro reconocimiento y agradecimiento.
Cuarto el mensa, que ha estado la mayoria del torneo en primer lugar, se merecia algo mas, buen torneo mensa.
Tambien han intervenido nuestra joven promesa Rodo y Nacho, siempre combativo.
He apañado unas tablas con Nacho la ultima partida pero no ha subido los puntos el lichess, que cabrones.
Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





IV TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #nPBRTsSS


8 players compete in the Jun 25, 2021 IV TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (26 Jun 2021)

EN 10 MINUTOS COMIENZA EL PACO






XIII TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #MgpuSQTv


7 players compete in the Jun 26, 2021 XIII TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (27 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino la edicion numero 13 del PACO, habia 13 inscritos y 12 activos, para ser verano y habiendo eurocopas, tours y demas yo creo que la cifra esta bien. 
Gano nuestro compañero suizo Olaf, felicitaciones a el desde aqui. 
Segundo nuestro compañero, Gueldos, uno de los cuñaos, un jugador muy bueno, espero que gane pronto algun torneo, se lo merece. 
El resto de la peña muy bien, peleandolas todas. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 

XIII TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #MgpuSQTv


----------



## propileos (27 Jun 2021)

Bueno, hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde es la BUNDESLIGA, el equiipo ahora esta en la division 15, luchamos para ascender a la 14, ascienden los 3 primeros yo creo que es viable. 
En la jornada de hoy se juega a 5+0, ideal para los bersekeros, vamos a invocar al pato y a GM @Actor Secundario Bob @GM GranMonarca, a Tripto no lo invoco porque esta ya inscrito. 
Bueno pego aqui el enlace

Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #zY5MY3uH


----------



## propileos (28 Jun 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la KARTOFFEL - LIGA del domingo, hemos quedados terceros y por tanto ascendemos de categoria, ya estamos en la categoria 14. 
Estabamos 13 inscritos, los 13 activos jugando con furia porcina, no se le puede pedir mas a la gente porque lo esta dando todo. 
Gracias a todos. 
De los equipos habia un par un poco por encima de nosotros, y el resto en nuestro nivel. 
A ver que pasa en la 14 si ascendemos o nos quedamos en la 14, no se si es nuestra categoria natural, ya se vera. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #zY5MY3uH


101 players compete in the Jun 27, 2021 Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Romannov_4824644 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2021)

Video del gambito Evans con blancas. El gambito Evans esta dentro de la Apertura Italiana. 
Video muy ameno de ReyDama con anexos que te explican como jalarte piezas de las negras con este gambito.


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2021)

Nuevo video del gambito Evans con blancas, aqui en este video del maestro Andres Guerrero te explican como atacar a las negras segun sus movimientos, es un video muy completo, se entiende mejor si ves el video de ReyDama antes.


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2021)

Video del gambito Jerome. Teoria sobre este gambito loco que siempre quisiste hacer. Explicada muy amenamente por Luison.


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2021)

Video del gambito Jerome con la jugada intermedia d4. 
Es una miniatura en portugues muy didactica.


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2021)

Aqui una partida que acabo de ganar con el gambito Jerome, se pueden ganar partidas con este gambito...









Blitz Chess • propileos vs Botafogo73


propileos (1900) plays Botafogo73 (1901) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Botafogo73 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (30 Jun 2021)

Jo jo, troleando en lichess a las 5 de la mañana.


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Jo jo, troleando en lichess a las 5 de la mañana.



No es troleo, quiero ver si el gambito es viable, me parecen muy interesantes, tanto el evans como el jerome, me voy a pasar a la italiana una temporada.


----------



## el mensa (1 Jul 2021)

propileos dijo:


> No es troleo, quiero ver si el gambito es viable, me parecen muy interesantes, tanto el evans como el jerome, me voy a pasar a la italiana una temporada.



Buena apertura aunque haya pasado de moda.


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2021)

Hoy a las 8 de la tarde es la bundesliga





__





Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #t0aZOAOb


163 players compete in the Jul 1, 2021 Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM rob188 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (1 Jul 2021)

Hoy nos van a putear otra vez...


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la bundesliga de hoy jueves, 17 inscritos y 15 activos, la gente se esta volcando con el equipo, muchas gracias a todos. 
Nos hemos quedado cuartos a 2 punticos del tercero, eso es una partida, muy mala suerte. 
Pero bueno la burbujada ha peleado todas y nos lo hemos pasado pirata, eso es lo importante. 
Hay que darse cuenta de que estamos jugando con profesionales, el que ha quedado primero es el 825 del mundo de blitz, ubiquemonos, mientras tu burbujo estas remando en una empresa de españa ese tio esta estudiando las ultimas variantes de la petrov.
El domingo repetiremos en la division 14, a ver que tal.
Pego aqui el resultado final de la kartoffel liga del jueves. 





__





Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #t0aZOAOb


163 players compete in the Jul 1, 2021 Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM rob188 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es el bullet, un entretenimiento de 45 minutos, pego aqui el enlace





__





V TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #e7Gw8HBW


11 players compete in the Jul 2, 2021 V TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. hungryabricot takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2021)

Ya termino la quinta edicion del TOLEDO NORTE, estabamos 10 inscritos y 8 activos, el equipo va sobreviviendo con estas cifras, bastante buenas considerando que es verano, hay tour, eurocopa y demas, y ademas no terminamos de regalar los jamones que eso tambien resta. 
Gano nuestro compañero de Montreal, Dominic, felicitaciones desde aqui. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





V TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena: Standard 2+1 rated #e7Gw8HBW


11 players compete in the Jul 2, 2021 V TORNEO TOLEDO NORTE Arena. 2+1 rated games are played during 45 minutes. hungryabricot takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2021)

Video introduccion a la defensa india de dama acelerada con negras, muy interesante a partir del 5-30 donde te explica 2 lineas muy agresivas con sacrificio de dama.


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2021)

Ya va a comenzar una nueva edicion del PACO





__





XIV TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #9qsMuPi7


9 players compete in the Jul 3, 2021 XIV TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. propileos takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la edicion numero 14 del PACO, habia 9 inscritos y 7 activos, suficiente para jugar un torneo suizo a 5 rondas, el numero minimo son 6 entiendo, con 6 ya podemos jugar, bueno estamos en el limite pero el PACO avanza, espero que sobreviva hasta octubre, de octubre en adelante con el invierno yo creo que jugara mas gente. 
Gracias a todos los participantes. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





XIV TORNEO PACO 124 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 10+0 #9qsMuPi7


9 players compete in the Jul 3, 2021 XIV TORNEO PACO 124 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. propileos takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Jul 2021)

Ayer domingo jugamos la BUNDESLIGA, perdon por no avisar, no me alcanza el tiempo para todo. 
La gente se volco con el equipo, 22 inscritos y 19 activos, muchas gracias a todos por vuestro apoyo. 
El equipo que gano solo tenia 5 jugadores, es raro el equipo que pasa de 10, nosotros somos como una marabunta PACO. 
Bueno quedamos en segundo lugar, todos peleando como leones, todo el mundo saco algun punto, tenemos un gran equipo. 
Al quedar en segundo lugar ascendemos a la categoria 13, jugamos el jueves a las 8 de la tarde, el que pueda jugar que juegue y el que no pueda pues otro dia, que nadie se sienta obligado, si no se puede no se puede, el equipo es vuestra casa, siempre esta abierta para un burbujo pero no hay apremios ni obligaciones, cuando aparece alguien lo celebramos y damos gracias al Señor por su presencia, asi sea el hijo prodigo que ha vuelto o el hijo diligente que acude a la casa todos los dias, a todos los recibimos con la misma alegria, ese es nuestro espiritu. 
Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #UXEGHfGv


85 players compete in the Jul 4, 2021 Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. June31 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Jul 2021)

Otra cosa os quiero decir, he pensado en cambiar el torneo PACO, que esta sobreviviendo a duras penas, al fin y al cabo son 2 horas un sabado por la tarde y la gente no acude en masa, es logico. 
Como el bullet del viernes a las 9 de la noche esta funcionando bastante bien he pensado en aparear el PACO con el hibrido. 
Entonces seria un torneo suizo el viernes a las 9 de la noche a 5 rondas, pero con un tiempo de juego de 3+0, que es uno de los tiempos de la bundesliga, asi nos entrenamos para la bundesliga. 
Como son 5 rondas serian unos 8 minutos por ronda unos 40 minutos, en menos de una hora se hace el torneo. 
Ya me direis que os parece la idea.


----------



## el mensa (5 Jul 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Otra cosa os quiero decir, he pensado en cambiar el torneo PACO, que esta sobreviviendo a duras penas, al fin y al cabo son 2 horas un sabado por la tarde y la gente no acude en masa, es logico.
> Como el bullet del viernes a las 9 de la noche esta funcionando bastante bien he pensado en aparear el PACO con el hibrido.
> Entonces seria un torneo suizo el viernes a las 9 de la noche a 5 rondas, pero con un tiempo de juego de 3+0, que es uno de los tiempos de la bundesliga, asi nos entrenamos para la bundesliga.
> Como son 5 rondas serian unos 8 minutos por ronda unos 40 minutos, en menos de una hora se hace el torneo.
> Ya me direis que os parece la idea.



El verano suele ser agobiante para muchos, solo hay que ver las estadísticas de separaciones y divorcios de septiembre solo superada por los pollos que se montan en navidades. En mi caso, ya felizmente divorciado de hace años, tengo algo de vida social los viernes además de visitas familiares el finde como ayer que tenía cena. Otros tendrán caravanas de coches volviendo de la playa, niños berreando y visilleras que no berrean pero son peores que los niños ya que son perfectamente conscientes de su mala baba, no como los niños.

Así que se hará lo que se podrá. 

Por cierto, tenemos en el club una clase media-alta impresionante (yo no, soy clase baja aspiracional), solo nos falta una bestia parda de esas que sacan más de 50 puntos por torneo para llegar muy lejos. Pacos unidos jamás serán vencidos.


----------



## propileos (5 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> El verano suele ser agobiante para muchos, solo hay que ver las estadísticas de separaciones y divorcios de septiembre solo superada por los pollos que se montan en navidades. En mi caso, ya felizmente divorciado de hace años, tengo algo de vida social los viernes además de visitas familiares el finde como ayer que tenía cena. Otros tendrán caravanas de coches volviendo de la playa, niños berreando y visilleras que no berrean pero son peores que los niños ya que son perfectamente conscientes de su mala baba, no como los niños.
> 
> Así que se hará lo que se podrá.
> 
> Por cierto, tenemos en el club una clase media-alta impresionante (yo no, soy clase baja aspiracional), solo nos falta una bestia parda de esas que sacan más de 50 puntos por torneo para llegar muy lejos. Pacos unidos jamás serán vencidos.




Bueno voy a probar este viernes a hacer un torneo paco flash a 3+0, en lugar del paco tradicional, a ver que tal funciona.


----------



## propileos (8 Jul 2021)

El indice de los videos tutoriales no es muy util, indica post y paginas que no corresponden a los videos, no se que ha pasado.
Como ademas se pierde bastante tiempo buscando los videos he pensado en abrir hilos tematicos, de la siciliana, la petrov, etc para subir videos e informacion al hilo correspondiente y poder visualizar el tema buscado rapidamente.


----------



## el mensa (8 Jul 2021)

Subforo ajedrez ya!!!

Si, ahora mismo, los preppers llevan años pidiéndole un subforo al dueño de este antro y... cri cri cri cri.


----------



## propileos (8 Jul 2021)

hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde es la bundesliga, estoy em el cel casi mo puedo escribir por la publicidad, intentana meter la contraseña para entrar y los anuncios no me dejaban, el foro es imposible sin bloqueador calopez.


----------



## propileos (9 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFELL liga, hemos quedado cuartos, como suben los 3 primeros pues casi subimos.
Hemos jugado 14 de 16 inscritos, muy bien, la gente se esta implicando mucho con el equipo, ha llegado gente nueva y viejos conocidos como Vangill que de vez en cuando se pasa a jugar con nosotros, el mensa y tripto muy bien peleando como leones, han metido mano a gente potente, bueno todos muy bien tendria que citar a todos.
Bueno pues seguimos en la 13, el domingo nueva sesion, a ver si subimos a la 12 o lo que sea.
Gracias a todos por jugar y apoyar al equipo.
Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #WSpymeZ4


74 players compete in the Jul 8, 2021 Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. karsten97 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (9 Jul 2021)

Dentro de media hora, hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche, el nuevo torneo suizo FLASH PACO, a 3+0, ritmo de bundesliga, para ir entrenando. 
Son 5 rondas, con 6 jugadores activos es viable, vamos a ver si hay forum. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 
Animo, en menos de una hora ya hemos terminado. 





__





I FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #TUEv1Nv1


8 players compete in the Jul 9, 2021 I FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Jul 2021)

Una preguntilla,dejando a un lado las dos derrotas vergonzantes de las que que ya me vengare…he escrito algo en el chat del torneo? Me se lee? 

aggg,encima eran partidas por puntos


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una preguntilla,dejando a un lado las dos derrotas vergonzantes de las que que ya me vengare…he escrito algo en el chat del torneo? Me se lee?
> 
> aggg,encima eran partidas por puntos




Apolo no se ha leido nada de lo que has escrito en el chat del torneo, a mi a veces me pasa que escribo alguna frase y no sale, pero la mayoria de las chorradas que escribo si que aparecen. 
No se a que se debe. 
En el siguiente post pegare el resultado final del torneo ahi puedes revisar el chat. 
Los mates esos traicioneros que te hemos dado son accidentes paco, de 100 nos ganas 99 eso estoy seguro.


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la primera edicion del FLASH PACO, estamos 8 inscritos los 8 activos. muy bien porque al ser suizo a 5 rondas necesitabamos al menos 6 jugadores y lo conseguimos, a ver si el torneo se mantiene vivo, intento hacer un torneo de menos de una hora con la emocion de un suizo. La ventaja de un Suizo es que los jugadores mas flojos luchamos hasta la ultima ronda, mantenemos expectativas por mejorar o lo que sea, en un arena a tiempos rapidos los bersekeros enseguida se distancian y el torneo pierde intensidad. 
Gano nuestro campeon Leon, felicitaciones desde aqui, ya lleva un monton de jamones. 
El mensa hizo podium, esta creciendo mucho el mensa, animos desde aqui. 
Agradecer a @ApoloCreed que jugara con nosotros, esta muy bien ver gente de la liga por los torneos y la bundesliga, asi parece mas el equipo de Burbuja.
Y tambien destacar a Frutica y Mia, que son nuestros benjamines y juegan muy bien, espero que lleguen lejos y nos inviten a los torneos de grandes maestros a gorronear los canapes de antes de las partidas y darles consejos paco.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.

I FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #TUEv1Nv1


----------



## el mensa (10 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Una preguntilla,dejando a un lado las dos derrotas vergonzantes de las que que ya me vengare…he escrito algo en el chat del torneo? Me se lee?
> 
> aggg,encima eran partidas por puntos



Perdiste contra hungryabricot? Es bueno, no te cabrees.

Te deberías cabrear más por la partida que me ganaste, a pesar de la desventaja de puntos, unos 600, te estuve aguantando hasta el final y porque no vi el caballo que colgaste que si no te hubieras visto negro como una paella. Suele salirme 1/4 partidas buenas contra gente de tu nivel, las otras 3 me suelen paquizar rápido.

Otra cosa, @propileos mira si puedes hablar con hungryabricot (Dominic) a ver si se ha cabreado conmigo o algo, ayer hizo un missclick con el enroque y le gané por eso, pero no se si me ofreció rectificar jugada, o tablas, el caso es que no me di cuenta, no se si por la conexión que aparecía y desaparecía como el Guadiana. A veces me pasa, un día me ofreciste tablas varias veces y además las hubiera aceptado gostosamente porque iba a perder (por otro missclick) pero tampoco las vi. No se que pasa en lichess pero la página a veces hace cosas paco...


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Perdiste contra hungryabricot? Es bueno, no te cabrees.
> 
> Te deberías cabrear más por la partida que me ganaste, a pesar de la desventaja de puntos, unos 600, te estuve aguantando hasta el final y porque no vi el caballo que colgaste que si no te hubieras visto negro como una paella. Suele salirme 1/4 partidas buenas contra gente de tu nivel, las otras 3 me suelen paquizar rápido.
> 
> Otra cosa, @propileos mira si puedes hablar con hungryabricot (Dominic) a ver si se ha cabreado conmigo o algo, ayer hizo un missclick con el enroque y le gané por eso, pero no se si me ofreció rectificar jugada, o tablas, el caso es que no me di cuenta, no se si por la conexión que aparecía y desaparecía como el Guadiana. A veces me pasa, un día me ofreciste tablas varias veces y además las hubiera aceptado gostosamente porque iba a perder (por otro missclick) pero tampoco las vi. No se que pasa en lichess pero la página a veces hace cosas paco...



Vale ahora le escribo intentando explicarle, no se si lo leera porque ahora en verano los de Montreal casi ni miran el lichess.
Tampoco te preocupes porque Dominic es buena onda, si pierde una partida te dice gg y pasa a la siguiente, nunca se queja de nada.

Edito ya hable con Dominic Mensa y me dijo que estaba todo bien, que cometio un error y ya esta, yo creo que ni se acordaba de la partida. 
O sea que todo bien, el equipo sigue adelante. 
Tampoco es que tenga grandes conversaciones con Dominic, estos de Quebec son como los franceses, son muy educados pero guardan su distancia de seguridad, no es como los españoles que enseguida nos abrazamos y nos vamos al bar paco.


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

El equipo de Alcaudete ha ganado 2 veces la bundesliga. 
Estan en primer division.
Alcaudete es un pueblo cerca de Jaen. 

Alcaudeteclub team


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

Le he escrito un mensaje a su capitan felicitandolo, a ver si nos cede a alguien o que hace ...


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

Pero me he confundido es Alcaudete de la Jara, en la provincia de Toledo, pense que era Alcaudete de la provincia de Jaen.


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2021)

Bueno Alcaudete de la Jara no llega a 2 mil habitantes, el tio se lo ha currado









Alcaudete de la Jara - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## el mensa (11 Jul 2021)

Vaya, donde menos te lo esperas sale un equipillo aseado con un fuerte caracter paco. Esto del ajedrez on line es una gran cosa, hace 20 años éramos cuatro gatos incomunicados unos de otros.


----------



## propileos (11 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Vaya, donde menos te lo esperas sale un equipillo aseado con un fuerte caracter paco. Esto del ajedrez on line es una gran cosa, hace 20 años éramos cuatro gatos incomunicados unos de otros.




La verdad que el ajedrez por internet tiene la ventaja que puedes organizar torneos de mas de mil personas rapidamente, como la bundesliga, ademas que ahora con el tema de las distancias personales, los geles, los bozales y demas no apetece mucho meterse a un club de ajedrez, creo que es el futuro el ajedrez por internet, la unica falla es el tema de los modulos, pero si logran parar eso es casi perfecto.


----------



## propileos (11 Jul 2021)

En 15 minutos ya comienza una nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, cuidado

Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #oAZSzyDM


----------



## propileos (12 Jul 2021)

Bueno sobre la KARTOFFEL LIGA, nos quedamos otra vez en cuarto lugar, empatados a puntos con los terceros, por tanto seguimos en la division 13, el jueves nuevo asalto a la 12.
Estabamos 13 inscritos y 11 activos, todos luchando como leones, muy bien el equipo.

Sumaban los 5 primeros de cada equipo y si os fijais nuestro quinto lider es el mejor quinto lider de todos los equipos.
Es decir nosotros tenemos mas de 10 jugadores que suman, cuando ascendamos de categoria y contabilicen los puntos de mas jugadores llevamos las de ganar porque nosotros somos marabunta paco.

No se si me explico, hay equipos que son 4 o 5 pelaos bastante buenos, gente que va de un equipo a otro, nosotros tenemos jugadores muy fieles y muy luchadores, con tatuajes de burbuja en el pecho, eso lo tienen pocos equipos.

Quiero enviar un mensaje afectuoso a Maiden @Nothing, mira Maiden lo importante no es ganar o perder lo importante es que somos un equipo y todos nos tenemos a todos, si pierdes 20 seguidas es bueno para el equipo, porque la gente te ve ahi luchando despues de perder 20 seguidas y dice joder que huevos, estoy en un equipo de verdad, y lo da todo, te pueden ganar 20 veces pero si no sueltas la espada haces ganar 40 al equipo.

Pego aqui el resultado final







Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #oAZSzyDM


75 players compete in the Jul 11, 2021 Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. RushBanana takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Nothing (12 Jul 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Quiero enviar un mensaje afecturoso a Maiden @Nothing, mira Maiden lo importante no es ganar o perder lo importante es que somos un equipo y todos nos tenemos a todos, si pierdes 20 seguidas es bueno para el equipo, porque la gente te ve ahi luchando despues de perder 20 seguidas y dice joder que huevos, estoy en un equipo de verdad, y lo da todo, te pueden ganar 20 veces pero si no sueltas la espada haces ganar 40 al equipo.



Ayer tuve un bajón importante

Llevaba unos días bastante buenos en Lichess jugando contra rivales hasta 150 puntos superiores a 5 + 8, habiendo superado 1400. No se por qué me cuesta tanto ir subiendo si a 10 min he estado por encima de 1600, y me he quedado por ahí solo porque últimamente casi solo juego a 5

El caso es que después de unos días buenos me meto en el Kartoffel ayer, creyendo que era a 5 minutos, y cuando veo que era a 3, de entrada me dio mal rollo, y me entró la neura cuando varios jugadores me pasaron por encima por calidad y por erroracos míos en cadena. Imagínate el bajón

Mi fuerte no son esas partidas tan rápidas. Estoy en gran desventaja, porque no conozco apenas aperturas ni teoría y necesito más tiempo para pensar que el típico jugador a 3 min. que va tac-tac-tac al principio, y si intento lo mismo meto la pata. Mi instinto está poco desarrollado, tengo que pensar

Hasta que no iguale mi nivel a 5 min. con el de 10 me va a ser imposible no parecer un colegial a 3 minutos. Supongo que lo primero es quitarme la neura que me entra en partidas tan rápidas y aprovechar esa parte del cerebro para jugar mejor y luego partida a partida...

Pero vaya, te agradezco los ánimos y seguiré participando


----------



## el mensa (12 Jul 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Ayer tuve un bajón importante
> 
> Llevaba unos días bastante buenos en Lichess jugando contra rivales hasta 150 puntos superiores a 5 + 8, habiendo superado 1400. No se por qué me cuesta tanto ir subiendo si a 10 min he estado por encima de 1600, y me he quedado por ahí solo porque últimamente casi solo juego a 5
> 
> ...



Creo que llevamos la misma marcha. Por si te sirve de ayuda: 

Yo estaba en el entorno de 1650 puntos jugando a 15+10 pero en blitz 5+3 cuando empecé estaba 1300 (+/- 50 puntos), ahora después de seis meses he sobrepasado los 1600 y cada vez con tiempos más cortos (3+0 y 3+2), sin embargo mi puntuación de bullet sigue siendo penosa aunque casi siempre solo lo uso para calentar un poco antes de los torneos. 

Te voy a dar una buena noticia: mejorar con tiempos cortos requiere jugar muchas partidas, lo cual es divertido. La mala noticia es que deberás estudiarte un poco tus aperturas favoritas para no perder valiosos segundos, comprendiendo el porqué de las jugadas teóricas. 

Otra cosa, además de estudiar tus aperturas busca ejercicios tácticos y trampas específicas de ellas, te costarán poco de memorizar porque ya son familiares para ti y complementan lo dicho en el párrafo anterior.

Y si el paquismo es fuerte en ti, no te preocupes, nuestro nivel es muy divertido, pasa cada cosa más rara en nuestras partidas... A veces saber mucho le quita la gracia a la vida.


----------



## propileos (12 Jul 2021)

Es que os preocupais mucho por perder/ganar, el elo, puntos, y temas menores. 
Lo importante es luchar la partida e ir sacando conclusiones y mejorando a partir de las palizas. 
Yo en la kartoffel pierdo un monton de partidas seguidas con gente de elo alto, luego el sistema te empareja con elos mas bajos y ahi voy ganando alguna, o al menos las peleo mas, realmente le doy mas puntos a los equipos contrarios que gano para nuestro equipo, pero el objetivo no es hacer un equipo elitista de ganadores. 
El equipo es para jugar y mejorar todos juntos, yo para que quiero la bundesliga si he perdido al mensa y a maiden, seria lo mas triste del mundo tios, ganar la bundesliga y que no estuvieran los pacos.
Otra cosa es que no podais jugar por trabajo o porque os apetece mas ir a la playa esa tarde, eso me parece bien, pero no jugar por el tema de los puntos eso no lo voy a permitir. 
Llevo idea de abrir hilos por defensas con videos de luison, reydama y demas, porque aqui es imposible seguirlos, abrire un hilo de la siciliana, otro de la caro kann, la española, etc para que podamos tener conocimientos de las defensas y aperturas mas utilizadas. 
Los voy a titular, TUTORIALES DE AJEDREZ PACO. LA SICILIANA, TUTORIALES DE AJEDREZ PACO. LA ESPAÑOLA, etc. cada tema un hilo distinto para que se puedan localizar rapido.
Ademas asi si alguien juega alguna partida y la quiere compartir lo puede hacer en el tema que le corrresponda, para que la podamos analizar todos.


----------



## propileos (15 Jul 2021)

Pego el enlace de la KARTOFELL LIGA aqui, la jornada del jueves a las 8 de la tarde, ir preparando el chandall ...






Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #jiRNjKMI


82 players compete in the Jul 15, 2021 Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. SuperTyphoon takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la KARTOFFEL liga, estabamos 9 inscritos y 8 activos, hemos tenido dias mejores, pero para ser verano pienso que esta bien, gracias a todos por jugar. 
Hemos salvado la categoria, la primera hora estabamos coqueteando con el descenso, pero al final nos han sobrado puntos gracias al apoyo del septimo de caballeria que ha venido al rescate. 
Gracias en especial a Lotfi que se ha hecho el solo 29 puntacos, sin su aporte hubieramos ido para el hoyo. 
Bueno el domingo nueva batalla en la 13.
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #jiRNjKMI


82 players compete in the Jul 15, 2021 Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. SuperTyphoon takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2021)

Nuestro benjamin "frutica" con 12 años recien cumplidos se ha follao a un 2200, le ha metido un mate en ocho.
Acordarse de echar un peon para adelante en el enroque para que no os den el mate en ocho, y si veis que el otro saca la torre y no adelanta los peones del enroque jugar con esa idea, pego aqui la partida de "frutica",










Blitz Chess • pamboy27 vs Frutica


pamboy27 (2239) plays Frutica (1679) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Frutica won by checkmate after 20 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es la segunda edicion del FLASH PACO, os esperamos a todos los pacos y tambien a los vips. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 







II FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #wexIohiH


9 players compete in the Jul 16, 2021 II FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (16 Jul 2021)

Que guapo el avatar veraniego.


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Que guapo el avatar veraniego.




Es una imagen del mundo antiguo, la doncella que es sacrificada por el pueblo al monstruo de los mares para que la bestia quede saciada y no destruya su civilizacion.
La gente vera solo el culo pero es un icono con gran carga simbolica.
Y si te paras a pensar no estamos tan lejos del mundo antiguo, tecnologicamente el mundo ha cambiado pero los miedos atavicos y el comportamiento de la tribu ante ellos son una constante en el tiempo, en eso no hemos evolucionado nada.


----------



## propileos (17 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la segunda edicion del FLASH PACO, nuestro torneo mas galactico. 
Habia 9 inscritos y los 9 activos, con 6 ya se podia celebrar el torneo porque es un suizo a 5 rondas o sea que contentos. 
Este torneillo es para saludarnos y cambiar impresiones, tambien acude gente nueva o que aparece de vez en cuando, hoy estaban Marine de Francia, Hank de Virginia (Usa), y Freddy de Venezuela, a los que agradezco desde aqui su participacion. 
Los otros 6 ya somos veteranos. 
Gano nuestro compañero Lotfi, felicitaciones desde aqui, me comento que Dominic esta jugando el open Usa presencial, por eso no esta jugando en el equipo, nuestro apoyo a Dominic. 
Segundo quedo nuestro campeon Leon, felicitaciones tambien. 
Y tercero el mencionado Hank, un tipo muy cordial, ya parece un forero mas, podeis escribirle y saludarle si quereis. 
El mensa iba para podium pero se dejaba la dama en todas las partidas y le ha frenado bastante eso. 
Yo he visualizado alguna de sus partidas sin dama y casi que las ganaba, ha crecido mucho el mensa, lo estamos poniendo fuerte. 
Tambien jugo gueldos, uno de nuestros cuñaos, llego tarde y gano todo lo que jugo, juega muy bien gueldos, buen fichaje. 
El domingo juegan los 2 cuñaos un torneo presencial en La Puerta de Segura, es en el dia, les deseamos suerte desde aqui. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 






II FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #wexIohiH


9 players compete in the Jul 16, 2021 II FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (18 Jul 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde es la KARTOFFEL LIGA, pego aqui el enlace para los que quiera jugar. 






Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #QknfByMM


82 players compete in the Jul 18, 2021 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. tonyMcTonyFace takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, estabamos 17 inscritos y 16 activos, muy buena la participacion, y eso que nos faltaba mucha gente, somos un gran equipo.
Buenas noticias porque hemos quedado segundos y por tanto ascendemos a la categoria 12, el jueves jugamos en la 12 ya he colocado el torneo en el muro del equipo para el que se quiera apuntar.
Estuve hablando estos dias con Vangill, Vangill es un jugador de Brasil, es profesor de historia en un instituto de Rio de Janeiro, una persona muy educada y agradable, el nos ha apoyado desde el principio, en los primeros dias jugo todos los torneos, gracias a estas personas que jugaron los primeros torneos el equipo pudo sobrevivir, yo lo tengo en gran estima por esto.
El caso es que el tiene un equipo de gente de Niteroi, y me uni al equipo suyo y pues le dije nosotros jugamos la BUNDESLIGA si alguien de tu equipo quiere jugar con nosotros y bueno movilizo gente y hoy jugaron 2 o 3 de su equipo con nosotros, la verdad que son muy buenos.
Yo he colocado en el muro el enlace al equipo de Vangill, si alguien quiere unirse a ellos pues sera bienvenido si viene de burbuja.
El resto eramos los de siempre, mas Hank, que es un chaval de Virginia que se unio hace poco al grupo.
Tambien estaban Olaf que ha jugado ya muchos pacos con nosotros, Dvach el ruso que vive en Uruguay, este chico lleva un tiempo ya jugando con nosotros.
En fin que igual la primera impresion es que es gente extraña pero en realidad son compañeros que llevan ya tiempo con nosotros, es buena gente, hablas con ellos un par de veces y ya los percibes pues como un burbujo mas.
De foreros jugo con nosotros, Darke, Darke es forero de la foreria pero no se que nick tiene en burbuja.
Mencion especial a @QuieroUnaCasa @Ignadaptado @Triptolemo y @el mensa que pelearon ahi como leones hasta la ultima partida, el mensa se follo a un dos mil al final del torneo.
Me faltaba Maiden @Nothing, lo esperamos el jueves.
Tambien esperamos para cuando quieran a @Libertadpuebloespañol, @ApoloCreed @Actor Secundario Bob @pemebe @Tio_Serio @Knish77 y el resto de la banda, ya sabeis donde estamos, es un plus para los demas cuando os vemos jugando con nosotros.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 







Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #QknfByMM


82 players compete in the Jul 18, 2021 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. tonyMcTonyFace takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Jul 2021)

La revista alemana que organiza la BUNDESLIGA en lichess se llama ROCHADE, que significa enroque en aleman. 
Es una revista mensual en papel. 
Este es el enlace de la revista









Rochade Europa - Die vielseitig-informative Schachzeitung


Was unsere Leser sagen “Ich wollte Ihnen nur mitteilen, dass mir die Rochade seit der Neugestaltung deutlich besser gefällt als früher! Gratulation dazu! Mir gefällt, dass Sie so kreative wie spannende Rubriken wie die folgenden beiden im Heft haben:




rochadeeuropa.de






Dentro de la revista estan los resultados de la bundesliga, estos son los resultados del 2020


Historie Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 2020

LLama la atencion que "tio cagando telefono" ha ganado 2 bundesligas en 2020. 
Bueno podeis ir buscando cosas dentro de la web de la revista si os apetece, esta todo en aleman.


----------



## propileos (22 Jul 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, os esperamos, para jugar solo hay que pinchar el enlace y unirse. 
Fuerza pacos. 






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #SmIirpQd


19 players compete in the Jul 22, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Jul 2021)

@propileos que significa la corona esa que aparece a un lado del nombre???
A veces la tengo a veces no...


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Jul 2021)

15 minutos...


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Jul 2021)

Subimos de nuevo Propileos&Company...

Zorionak!!!

11A...


----------



## propileos (23 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la KARTOFFEL LIGA del jueves, como ha dicho Tripto, quedamos terceros y por tanto ascendemos a la 11.






Yo estaba jugando en un cafe y no he podido ver en el momento los que habiamos jugado, yo pensaba que habria mucha gente de elite pero no, la verdad que me he sorprendido al ver que la mayoria eran de la guardia pretoriana. 
Cuidado con Rodo y Frutica que son muy jovenes y pueden crecer mucho, a ver hasta donde llegan, no me extrañaria que dentro de poco fueran grandes maestros. 
Agradecer sobre todo el esfuerzo de Maiden @Nothing que se ha metido casi 30 partidas entre pecho y espalda, luchandolas todas, ole tus huevos Maiden. 
El equipo es grande porque vamos todos a una y sentimos el equipo como parte de nosotros, eso es lo que vale, ese sentimiento paco, los resultados estan en un segundo plano.
Y bueno nada mas, gracias a todos por jugar, sois cojonudos, ya estamos en la 11, dentro de poco las entrevistas y las groupies.


----------



## propileos (23 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos que significa la corona esa que aparece a un lado del nombre???
> A veces la tengo a veces no...




La corona son los que suman puntos para el equipo, en la jornada de hoy estabamos 19 inscritos pero solo sumaban para el computo final los 6 primeros de cada equipo, a esos 6 les ponen una corona, tu como te has quedado el quinto llevas corona. 
A medida que ascendamos de categoria hay mas coronas, porque van sumando mas primeros, en la primera division creo que suman los 12 o 13 primeros de cada equipo, no recuerdo bien pero algo asi.


----------



## propileos (23 Jul 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es el FLASH PACO, dura menos de una hora, son 5 partidas a 3+0 con sistema suizo. 
Para inscribirse pinchar aqui.





__





III FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #VdNm6Lb8


10 players compete in the Jul 23, 2021 III FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (23 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la tercera edicion del FLASH PACO, habia 10 inscritos y 9 activos, faltaba GM de activo que se inscribio pero se perdio. 
Bueno como es un suizo a 5 rondas con 6 jugadores ya se puede jugar, contentos pues. 
He planteado el torneo como entrenamiento para la KARTOFFEL LIGA, y para estar un rato juntos, creo que esta funcionando. 
Gano nuestro compañero Leon, felicidades desde aqui, gran juego. 
El podium lo completaron nuestros compañeros Hank de Virginia y Olaf de Suiza, muy buena gente, os animo a que hableis con ellos para que se vayan integrando en el equipo, aunque bueno ya estan mas que integrados. 
Olaf me ha dicho que ya no juega mas a 3 minutos, esta mas hecho a tiempos largos, con suerte jugara la BUNDESLIGA las jornadas de 5+0. 
Gran jugador Olaf. 
El resto de participantes muy bien todos, ahi luchando como leones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





III FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #VdNm6Lb8


10 players compete in the Jul 23, 2021 III FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Digamelon (23 Jul 2021)

Entro, os digo *JAQUE MATE* y me voy.


----------



## propileos (24 Jul 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Entro, os digo *JAQUE MATE* y me voy.




No seas agorero, apuntate al equipo hombre.


----------



## propileos (25 Jul 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde es la BUNDESLIGA, esta jornada el ritmo de juego es a 3+2, malo para el bersekeo.
Os recuerdo que los bersekeros pierden el incremento, es decir si bersekeas juegas a minuto y medio + 0 y el otro a 3+2. 
Bueno con bersekeo o sin bersekeo estara emocionante el tema, como siempre. 
Os pego aqui el enlace para que os apunteis. 
Os esperamos. 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #obpRxBP6


113 players compete in the Jul 25, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Veseris0 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (25 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la bundesliga del domingo, estabamos 18 inscritos y 17 activos, muy bien, la gente se esta volcando con el equipo.
Gracias a todos.
Quedamos cuartos a un paso del ascenso, ibamos todo el tiempo sobrados en posiciones de ascenso pero al final hubo otros equipos que reaccionaron y nos dieron el sorpasso, que le vamos a hacer.
Cuidado en la bundesliga que hay gente de 1200 de elo que te ataca el enroque y otras cosas raras, vosotros jugar todas las partidas como si estuviera Carlsen delante, no hay que fiarse de nadie.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #obpRxBP6


113 players compete in the Jul 25, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Veseris0 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (26 Jul 2021)

Se ha unido recientemente al equipo el forero @naufragodelpisito que juega como Longines en lichess, le damos la bienvenida desde aqui y le agradecemos su apoyo al equipo. 
Si algun otro forero que le guste el ajedrez y no esta en el equipo nos lee pues animarlo a que se apunte al equipo, el nivel da igual, estamos para pasar un rato agradable jugando al ajedrez y comentar luego las jugadas paco. 
He abierto varios hilos de tutoriales paco, por tematicas, si alguno del equipo quiere pegar alguna partida suya en el tema que corresponda pues se agradece tambien, asi vamos estudiando lo que se juega por ahi. 
Yo ahora me estoy mirando la escandinava con blancas, es una defensa que te juegan mucho con negras con elos entre 1800 y 2200 recomiendo el tutorial porque es una guia para enfrentarla.


----------



## el mensa (26 Jul 2021)

Pues me voy a mirar el tutorial de la escandinava, en blitz los buenos la juegan mucho, creo que para hacer las partidas abiertas y cortas. 

Creo que el truco está en qué hacer cuando llegas al final de la apertura, hasta ahí me parece sencilla pero "a campo abierto" se me funden los plomos, veo las formaciones de peones y no se por donde empezar... hasta ahí sencillo, con ir desarrollando piezas sin cagarla al principio me va bien.


----------



## propileos (26 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Pues me voy a mirar el tutorial de la escandinava, en blitz los buenos la juegan mucho, creo que para hacer las partidas abiertas y cortas.
> 
> Creo que el truco está en qué hacer cuando llegas al final de la apertura, hasta ahí me parece sencilla pero "a campo abierto" se me funden los plomos, veo las formaciones de peones y no se por donde empezar... hasta ahí sencillo, con ir desarrollando piezas sin cagarla al principio me va bien.




Yo he visto los videos de luison varias veces, yo creo que es mejor el segundo que el primero, lo complicado es luego aplicarlo cuando estas jugando la bundesliga o algun torneo o random, yo basicamente porque no me acuerdo. 
Pero yo creo que si lo ves varias veces lo vas interiorizando todo. 
Total son 15 minutos de video, te lo pones y lo miras sin afan. 
Tambien puse el video de un argentino, pero ese desmenuza mas todo, es casi una hora de video. 
Los que ganeis a una escandinava podeis subir la partida en el hilo de la escandinava asi vemos lo que se ha jugado, con las pacadas y todo, y se va enriqueciendo el hilo.


----------



## el mensa (26 Jul 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo he visto los videos de luison varias veces, yo creo que es mejor el segundo que el primero, lo complicado es luego aplicarlo cuando estas jugando la bundesliga o algun torneo o random, yo basicamente porque no me acuerdo.
> Pero yo creo que si lo ves varias veces lo vas interiorizando todo.
> Total son 15 minutos de video, te lo pones y lo miras sin afan.
> Tambien puse el video de un argentino, pero ese desmenuza mas todo, es casi una hora de video.
> Los que ganeis a una escandinava podeis subir la partida en el hilo de la escandinava asi vemos lo que se ha jugado, con las pacadas y todo, y se va enriqueciendo el hilo.



Precisamente acabo de ver los vídeos y dan buenas ideas, también me voy a mirar que pasa cuando la dama vuelve a d8 porque me he encontrado muchas partidas así y me da el síndrome "Homer apretando botones en la central nuclear" por exceso de opciones y claro, muchas veces acabo haciendo una jugada muy paco que en lugar de parar la fusión del núcleo por casualidad termino chernobilizado.


----------



## propileos (26 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Precisamente acabo de ver los vídeos y dan buenas ideas, también me voy a mirar que pasa cuando la dama vuelve a d8 porque me he encontrado muchas partidas así y me da el síndrome "Homer apretando botones en la central nuclear" por exceso de opciones y claro, muchas veces acabo haciendo una jugada muy paco que en lugar de parar la fusión del núcleo por casualidad termino chernobilizado.



Cuando la dama vuelve a d8 lo que recomienda Luison es sacar tu alfil de rey y apuntar al famoso peon f7 de las negras, el mas vulnerable, si luego el negro te quiere clavar el caballo de f3 con su alfil tu puedes darle mate en 2 jugadas, mirate esa parte del video es de lo mas interesante. 
No se lo vas a hacer a un 2200 pero a un 1600 puede que si.


----------



## propileos (26 Jul 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Precisamente acabo de ver los vídeos y dan buenas ideas, también me voy a mirar que pasa cuando la dama vuelve a d8 porque me he encontrado muchas partidas así y me da el síndrome "Homer apretando botones en la central nuclear" por exceso de opciones y claro, muchas veces acabo haciendo una jugada muy paco que en lugar de parar la fusión del núcleo por casualidad termino chernobilizado.




Bueno y si lo haces pega la partida en el hilo por favor, a mi me ha pasado de dar mates siguiendo temas de los tutoriales, practicamente identicos, te da mucha emocion, te hace pensar que bueno, si estudiara mas podria multiplicar esto por mil.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Jul 2021)

@propileos con ciertos equipos necesitamos subir la tasa berserk, sobre todo en las partidas de 5 minutos...
Los 3 primeros equipos que han quedado hoy en el podio tenian tasas de berserk del 100% la mayoria...
Es riosgoso, es jugar bajo presion, pero tambien tendriamos mas partidas a jugar, mas probabilidades...

Se tendria que hacer un 50% al menos, para relajar la tension de hora y cuarenta, pero necesitamos riesgo al carecer de regularidad, sobre todo yo, que soy un zoquete...


----------



## el mensa (29 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos con ciertos equipos necesitamos subir la tasa berserk, sobre todo en las partidas de 5 minutos...
> Los 3 primeros equipos que han quedado hoy en el podio tenian tasas de berserk del 100% la mayoria...
> Es riosgoso, es jugar bajo presion, pero tambien tendriamos mas partidas a jugar, mas probabilidades...
> 
> Se tendria que hacer un 50% al menos, para relajar la tension de hora y cuarenta, pero necesitamos riesgo al carecer de regularidad, sobre todo yo, que soy un zoquete...



Ya, pero para eso necesitamos una o dos bestias pardas que saquen más de 40 puntos por torneo. Tenemos una clase media impresionante, eso si. 

Mis neuronas no alcanzan para tiempos cortos ni mucho menos darle al bersek y tener hándicap de tiempo, al contrario si, como muestra dejo una ejecución sumarísima de bersekero:









Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs martia_loup


Hermes1277 (1567) plays martia_loup (1843) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 14 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





14 jugadas. 

Además he jugado una siciliana con negras y una escandinava con blancas contra tipos con puntuación muy superior a la mía que se han visto negros como una paella, lástima no haber podido rematarles.


----------



## propileos (30 Jul 2021)

Se me olvido poner en el hilo lo de la bundesliga, perdon.

Bueno era hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde.
Espero que no venga el pato a echarme la bronca por no avisar.
Hoy ha sido un mal dia kartoffel, hemos quedado los novenos y bajamos a la division 12 otra vez.
Hemos fallado todos a la vez, no se que ha pasado, creo que es agotamiento colectivo, nos merecemos unas vacaciones o el local en benidorm.
Los pacos hemos estado en nuestro nivel paco, lo raro era lotfi, gueldos, que han perdido con dosmiles pelaos.
Tambien es verdad que nos ha faltado mucha gente vip, Dvach, Vangill, Leon, Apolo, Libertad, etc.
Libertad aparecio unos dias pero ha vuelto a desaparecer, nos daba muchos puntos.
Un abrazo alla donde estes Libertad.
Bueno estabamos 19 inscritos y no se cuantos activos, hay gente como Dominic e Igna que solo han podido jugar una partida, son malas fechas, esto tambien hay que entenderlo.
Gracias a los 19.
Mencion especial a Tripto y Maiden que se han metido mas de 20 partidas cada uno, dandolo todo, gracias por vuestro esfuerzo.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #0iujjSpk


74 players compete in the Jul 29, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Jul 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos con ciertos equipos necesitamos subir la tasa berserk, sobre todo en las partidas de 5 minutos...
> Los 3 primeros equipos que han quedado hoy en el podio tenian tasas de berserk del 100% la mayoria...
> Es riosgoso, es jugar bajo presion, pero tambien tendriamos mas partidas a jugar, mas probabilidades...
> 
> Se tendria que hacer un 50% al menos, para relajar la tension de hora y cuarenta, pero necesitamos riesgo al carecer de regularidad, sobre todo yo, que soy un zoquete...




Yo te puedo decir lo que me pasa a mi, me tocan cuatro partidas seguidas con dosmiles, de esas partidas puedo ganar alguna si ellos bersekean y yo no.
Si no bersekean complicado.
Por lo general pierdo 2 o 3 seguidas con dosmiles y entonces me aparece un 1600 o un 1700, esa partida la aprovecho para descansar, juego los primeros movimientos con el piloto automatico, son un par de minutos de descanso. 
Para mi caso particular me veo sumando mas puntos asi que bersekeando, lo malo que no consigo ganar 3 seguidas porque gano a 2 milseiscientos y me ponen al dosmilquinientos para que se me folle. 
Si ganara 4 seguidas serian 2+2+4+4, 12 puntos seguidos sin bersekear, creo que cunde mas ganar partidas seguidas que bersekear.
Hoy es que nos faltaba mucha gente, David, Orospeda, los que he puesto antes, un dia normal no bajamos hubieramos luchado por subir como siempre.


----------



## propileos (30 Jul 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es el FLASH PACO. 
Es un torneo suizo a 5 rondas a tiempo de juego a 3+0, con 3 minutos de descanso entre ronda y ronda para poder ir al servicio, beber algo y demas. 
Dura unos 45 minutos, antes de las 10 ya hemos terminado. 
Como es a 5 rondas con 6 jugadores ya lo podemos jugar, a ver si lo conseguimos. 
Este es el enlace. 

IV FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #Ccixm8hT


----------



## propileos (31 Jul 2021)

Bueno ya termino la cuarta edicion del FLASH PACO, estabamos 24 jugadores, la mayoria activos, mucha gente, la ultima edicion estabamos 10, habia bastante gente nueva, no se quien los invito pero ahi estaban, de Rusia, de Zambia, de Armenia y de otros sitios. 
Yo intento hablar con todos para que se integren en el equipo, saber quienes son, explicarles lo de la bundesliga, etc. 
Hay gente mas dicharachera y otros necesitan mas tiempo para socializar. 
Si a alguno le apetece hablar con los nuevos, saludar a alguno y tal, eso seria bueno para el equipo. 
La idea es que el equipo sea un gran bar paco. 
Gano el torneo nuestro compañero de Montreal, Dominic, felicitaciones desde aqui. 
El podium lo completaron Angel Romero que hablaba en el chat en aleman, no se si es un forero de burbuja troleando o no tiene nada que ver.
Y tercero quedo nuestro nuevo compañero Adrian Isjebar, que no se de donde es. 
Felicitaciones a los dos desde aqui. 
El resto del equipo peleandolas todas como leones, gracias a todos por jugar y sostener al equipo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 

IV FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #Ccixm8hT


----------



## propileos (1 Ago 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL LIGA. 
Os esperamos.







Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #L0gYdfdi


73 players compete in the Aug 1, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Wuchtig takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (1 Ago 2021)

No sean tímidos y apúntense, empieza a las 20:00.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Ago 2021)

@ApoloCreed gracias por tu heroismo en esta batalla...
Marrano

Ayer me comi varias amanitas muscareas y tengo las tripas revueltas, he juenjeado muy mal...

Buen juego...


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Ago 2021)

Joder, le he ganado dos veces al que ha quedado primero (2400) y yo quedo en la décima posición? Quiero el libro de reclamaciones   

Por cierto, la última partida del torneo la gane y no me ha contado, tongo!! A mi el libro 

PD: le he ganado las dos sin brillantez todo hay que decirlo, a pico y pala...


----------



## propileos (1 Ago 2021)

Apolo te has salido


----------



## propileos (1 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la edicion del domingo de la bundesliga, hemos quedado primeros y ascendemos otra vez a la 11. 
Tenemos un equipazo, la gente se deja todo por el equipo, podemos ganar o perder pero somos un gran bar paco y eso no nos lo quita nadie. 
Estabamos 21 inscritos, todos activos menos uno o dos, muchas gracias a los 21. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 







Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #L0gYdfdi


73 players compete in the Aug 1, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Wuchtig takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2021)

Hoy ademas de Apolo jugo tambien con nosotros David55555 el numero 648 del mundo en bullet. 
Yo no lo invite, y no creo que sea forero, juega con muchos equipos pero no se como ha caido en el nuestro. 
Pero bueno, si nos lees bienvenido David.


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Joder, le he ganado dos veces al que ha quedado primero (2400) y yo quedo en la décima posición? Quiero el libro de reclamaciones
> 
> Por cierto, la última partida del torneo la gane y no me ha contado, tongo!! A mi el libro
> 
> PD: le he ganado las dos sin brillantez todo hay que decirlo, a pico y pala...




La ultima partida, si se acaba fuera de tiempo de torneo no cuenta para el torneo pero es valida para el elo. 
Yo lo que suelo hacer es cuando faltan 20 segundos o asi ofrezco tablas y un punto para cada uno si las aceptan. 
A veces me las ofrecen y las acepto. 
Da igual si pierdes/ganas elo lo importante es ese punto para el equipo. 
Hace poco nos quedamos cuartos empatados a puntos con el tercero, nos falto un punto de estos para subir.


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2021)

Este domingo gano la bundesliga el equipo de Madrid, "colegas de kike", les he felicitado en nombre de todo el equipo de CAFE PI BURBUJA. 
Es su primera bundesliga creo. 
Os pego los que han ganado bundesligas este año 2021, como son 2 por semana pues salen bastantes. 
Los que se salen son los Onderler Syria que imagino que sera un equipo de Siria. 
LLevan ya 36 los tios.


----------



## propileos (2 Ago 2021)

Estos son los resultados de 2020 por si alguien tiene curiosidad









Historie Lichess Quarantäne-Liga 2020


2021 Stats Historie/History Geplant / Planned Immer mehr Vereine/Teams und Spieler trotzen dem Corona-Virus mit Online-Teamkämpfen auf Lichess.org. Übersicht der geplanten Lichess Quarantäne-Ligen: https://rochadeeuropa.de/lichess-turniere/ Neue Teams können jederzeit einspringen, bei...




rochadeeuropa.de


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Ago 2021)

Cafe PI no estaba en la bundesliga? Me pierdo con todo esto…


----------



## propileos (3 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Cafe PI no estaba en la bundesliga? Me pierdo con todo esto…




El torneo se llama bundesliga para las 2 primeras divisiones, y de la division 3 a la 19 se llama lichess liga. 
Es decir si estamos en la tercera division de la lichess liga y subimos entrariamos en la segunda division de la bundesliga.
No tiene mucho sentido pero es asi. 
CAFE PI BURBUJA esta ahora en la division 11 de la lichess liga, yo le digo bundesliga o kartoffel liga porque suena mas comercial.


----------



## propileos (3 Ago 2021)

La jugamos la bundesliga porque teniamos un jugador aleman, galoppa, que hizo un equipo para jugar la bundesliga y nos pidio apoyo, y jugabamos en su equipo los de cafe pi burbuja, lo que pasa que se enfado conmigo porque el reclutaba gente por ahi para su equipo y yo los invitaba al nuestro. 
Un chico que expulso del equipo porque no sacaba puntos yo le dijo oye pues si quieres jugar con nosotros el paco y los pocos torneos que hagamos. 
Y el aleman entro en colera porque se habia unido a nuestro equipo, total que me eliminio de su chat, no puedo hablar con el, y me expulso de su equipo. 
Entonces dije bueno pues voy a apuntar al CAFE PI BURBUJA a la bundesliga porque ya no tiene sentido que apoyemos al equipo de galoppa, y la gente parece que se lo pasaba bien con el torneo este, la verdad que es entretenido. 
Galoppa para mi que tiene problemas psiquiatricos, siempre que le proponia algo sospechaba que en realidad yo solo era un intermediario de terceros, expulso a los rusos de su equipo, yo creo que pensaba que eran agentes de la KGB. 
Yo le tengo aprecio, daba mucha vida al equipo con sus hurras.
Me escribia biblias en aleman todos los dias con los temas mas peregrinos pero bueno. 
A todo esto que el equipo de galoppa ya esta en la cuarta division de la bundesliga, ha fichado gente potente y va como un tiro.


----------



## el mensa (3 Ago 2021)

Los problemas psiquiátricos que tiene el alemán vienen del exceso de trabajo, vivir en una sociedad cuadriculada en exceso (exigente, perfeccionista, apariencias al respecto, normas estrictas de comportamiento), falta de sol muchos meses y supongo que otras cosas. A los japoneses les pasa algo parecido "a su manera". 

Siempre lo he dicho, si estuvieramos toda la vida en la orilla del mar pescando, bebiendo cerveza y fumando porros llegaríamos a viejos de puta madre, ahora bien, fumar, beber y trabajar = procesión corta. El trabajo acorta la vida, a veces hasta mata y todo.


----------



## propileos (3 Ago 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Los problemas psiquiátricos que tiene el alemán vienen del exceso de trabajo, vivir en una sociedad cuadriculada en exceso (exigente, perfeccionista, apariencias al respecto, normas estrictas de comportamiento), falta de sol muchos meses y supongo que otras cosas. A los japoneses les pasa algo parecido "a su manera".
> 
> Siempre lo he dicho, si estuvieramos toda la vida en la orilla del mar pescando, bebiendo cerveza y fumando porros llegaríamos a viejos de puta madre, ahora bien, fumar, beber y trabajar = procesión corta. El trabajo acorta la vida, a veces hasta mata y todo.




Tu que tal con los dispositivos, andas con la tableta todavia o que, te tienes que montar un personal gamer, con sillon ergonomico, torre para juegos y special mouse, para 3+0 es lo minimo.


----------



## el mensa (3 Ago 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Tu que tal con los dispositivos, andas con la tableta todavia o que, te tienes que montar un personal gamer, con sillon ergonomico, torre para juegos y special mouse, para 3+0 es lo minimo.



No lo tengo en mente, este verano voy combinando móvil con portátil porque no estoy mucho por casa. 

Precisamente este finde me comentó un amigo acerca del equipo de gaming que tiene montado otro, con sillón, ordenador gamer de tres ventiladores, dos monitores, un japonés dentro de la torre, etc. Una pasta...

Tengo un par de amigos y varios conocidos "atrapados" en ese rollo, uno incluso se ha mejorado el equipo haciendo piezas con una impresora 3D.


----------



## propileos (5 Ago 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, pego aqui el enlace






Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #W6kn4P6F


70 players compete in the Aug 5, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Iuds takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (5 Ago 2021)

Venga, a por ellos.


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ago 2021)

Hoy hay Batalla...
Llamados a las armas estais los que por gracia podais...







Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
zulu99 @zulu99
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ago 2021)

@propileos nos mantenemos en la 11A???
Juro que no volvere a usar el berserker, que desastre...

@ApoloCreed la ultima a sido LOL con ese empate cuando tenias corona...
Era tablifero o a sido un descuido???


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos nos mantenemos en la 11A???
> Juro que no volvere a usar el berserker, que desastre...
> 
> @ApoloCreed la ultima a sido LOL con ese empate cuando tenias corona...
> Era tablifero o a sido un descuido???



No se, no soy una machine y muchas veces se me va la olla, tenía la sensación de que estaba ganada pero también estaba cansado y habré metido la pata en algo...luego lo miro 

Cabrones, no ganáis nada 

PD: ah bueno, si te refieres al peon de la columna g no estaba seguro de poder parar a los otros dos solo con la torre y el rey lejos... por el - 60 de valoración está claro que si


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se, no soy una machine y muchas veces se me va la olla, tenía la sensación de que estaba ganada pero también estaba cansado y habré metido la pata en algo...luego lo miro
> 
> Cabrones, no ganáis nada
> 
> PD: ah bueno, si te refieres al peon de la columna g no estaba seguro de poder parar a los otros dos solo con la torre y el rey lejos... por el - 60 de valoración está claro que si



El domingo hare 20 puntos para compensar


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la bundesliga, quedamos cuartos a 2 puntos del ascenso, tambien es putada despues de tantas partidas quedarnos a 2 puntos. 
Nuestro amigo de Montreal Lotfi y nuestro querido forero Apolo se han salido, muchas gracias desde aqui, nuestro reconocimiento publico. 
Es verdad lo que dice Apolo que al resto nos cuesta sumar. 
Os animo a revisar los hilos de aperturas, estan los enlaces en la primera pagina. 
En lugar de ver porno os poneis un video de Luison. 
Bueno contando a Lotfi y Apolo estabamos 17 inscritos, la verdad que somos un gran equipo, hay equipos que estaban con 5 pelaos. 
De los 17 la mayoria jugando, cada uno ha hecho lo que ha podido, os doy las gracias a todos por vuestro esfuerzo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #W6kn4P6F


70 players compete in the Aug 5, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Iuds takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos nos mantenemos en la 11A???
> Juro que no volvere a usar el berserker, que desastre...
> 
> @ApoloCreed la ultima a sido LOL con ese empate cuando tenias corona...
> Era tablifero o a sido un descuido???




Si, el domingo jugamos otra vez en la 11 A, en cuanto lo organicen y faciliten el enlace lo pondre en el muro del equipo. 
El problema de bersekear con el incremento es que el otro conserva el incremento y tu lo pierdes con el bersekeo. 
Es mejor si bersekeas a 5+0 o 3+0. 
Pero tu haz lo que te pida el cuerpo, demasiado haces por el equipo, juegas todo, no te puede decir nadie nada. 
Si un dia sumas menos pues sumas menos.


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No se, no soy una machine y muchas veces se me va la olla, tenía la sensación de que estaba ganada pero también estaba cansado y habré metido la pata en algo...luego lo miro
> 
> Cabrones, no ganáis nada
> 
> PD: ah bueno, si te refieres al peon de la columna g no estaba seguro de poder parar a los otros dos solo con la torre y el rey lejos... por el - 60 de valoración está claro que si




Las ultimas partidas la gente esta bastante agotada, yo las ultimas partidas estaba grogui, estaba en un bar con el telefono, en la penultima que jugaba con un 1800 que me lo podia fockar me fallo el dedo en la pantalla por la grasa o lo que sea y le deje la dama delante para que me la comiera, la dama.
Da rabia porque con esa partida y alguna mas que hubiera estado mas fino ya hubieramos subido.
Cuando fallas en la kartoffel da doble arrechera, por ti y por el equipo, mas por el equipo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ago 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El problema de bersekear con el incremento es que el otro conserva el incremento y tu lo pierdes con el bersekeo.
> Es mejor si bersekeas a 5+0 o 3+0.



Siendo asi lo del Bersekeo con incremento es suicida salvo que la diferencia de nivel sea apabullante…


----------



## el mensa (6 Ago 2021)

Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs Arnd_R_Schwarz


Hermes1277 (1594) plays Arnd_R_Schwarz (2427) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hermes1277 forfeits by time after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Sigo pegándome cabezazos contra la pared por este 2.400 que se me ha escapado vivo en partida a pelo sin berserk. 

En realidad no tiene mucha historia, varios aciertos del estilo "desagradable amenaza" en las que mi rival según los cálculos tiene a penas una jugada buena varias veces, se tuvo que emplear a fondo, al final no la cago y me faltó avanzar un peón para ganar segundillos de incremento para coronar y rematarlo fácil. A él le quedaban 15 segundos.

Bueno, bla bla bla... en realidad sigo sin saber como coño me salen a veces estas partidazas contra rivales chungos, de ayer tengo otra contra un 2.000 y pico similar aunque no tan interesante.


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 9 de la noche es la quinta edicion del FLASH PACO, con el formato habitual de 3+0, suizo a cinco rondas, y 3 minutos de descanso entre rondas para chatear y relajarse un poco, os animo a participar, se pueder bersekear. 
Pego aqui el enlace

V FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #MsGYDkwg


----------



## propileos (6 Ago 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs Arnd_R_Schwarz
> 
> 
> Hermes1277 (1594) plays Arnd_R_Schwarz (2427) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hermes1277 forfeits by time after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...




La estoy mirando, hasta la jugada 16 me parece bien, lo unico que yo suelo adelantar el peon de h a h3 para evitarme la clavada del alfil que suele ser bastante incomoda, aunque a veces aprovechan eso para enfilar su alfil con la dama detras y atacar el enroque, cuando veo eso suelo poner el rey en h2, Rh2, para proteger ese peon en lo posible, ahi es cuando echas de menos el alfil del fianchetto.
De momento en la jugada 16 te has quedado con la columna del enroque abierta mensa.

La 21 muy bien mensa, subiendo la torre aprovechando que esta protegido por el Alfil, si no llega a estar protegido caballo jaque y te quedas sin torre, hay que tener cuidado con las descubiertas.

La jugada 23 suya muy mala, bien atacado ese peon en la 24 mensa.

Mensa en la 25 Ad5 y ganas la dama y la partida, pensaba que la habias visto.

El resto de la partida el tio moviendo piezas, estaba grogui.

Mensa la 25 Ad5, en la jugada 25 tenias la partida bro.


----------



## propileos (7 Ago 2021)

Bueno, ya termino la quinta edicion del FLASH PACO, 13 inscritos, la mayoria jugando, muy bien.
Gano nuestro compañero de Montreal, Dominic, felicitaciones desde aqui.
Para el proximo viernes voy a adelantar el FLASH PACO a las 8 de la tarde, por la gente que cena en España a las 9, que pueda jugar el torneo y luego cenar.
Las 8 de la tarde en España son las 2 de la tarde en Montreal y la 1 de la tarde en Colombia, bueno como alli comen a las 12 creo que no les importara mucho.
Ademas asi los 3 torneos que jugamos son a las 8 de la tarde, la gente no se hara lios.
El jueves bundesliga, el viernes paco y el domingo bundesliga, todo a las 8 de la tarde.
Desde organizacion se intenta dar gusto a todos pero no es posible, perdon por las molestias causadas por los cambios.
Intento cambiar las cosas lo menos posible.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





V FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #MsGYDkwg


13 players compete in the Aug 6, 2021 V FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. hungryabricot takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (8 Ago 2021)

__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #a2TTsHtb


82 players compete in the Aug 8, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GreterCR06 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Venga va, no sean tímidos y apúntense al torneo de esta tarde. Batalla por equipos en la bundesliga, participamos con el equipo Café Pi BURBUJA Union Chess, un nombre proceresco con empaque y cojones, patrocinados por cualquier negocio cuyo dueño se llame Francisco y no quiso pensar mucho para ponerle nombre a su chiringuito.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Ago 2021)

__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #a2TTsHtb


82 players compete in the Aug 8, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GreterCR06 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
zulu99 @zulu99
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (10 Ago 2021)

ya te borre de la chupipandi, para salir del equipo en lichess ve a tus equipos y en cada equipo te da la opcion de abandonar, es una pestaña roja creo. si mas adelante quieres volver a entrar solo tienes q ir al enlace del equipo y unirte, eres bienvenido siempre, tu y todos los foreros.


----------



## propileos (10 Ago 2021)

la jornada del domingo de la bundesliga bien, con la mitad del equipo out y la gente q jugaba en modo agosto nos mantuvimos sin problemas.la verdad q somos un equipo potente, ves los otros equipos con 6 pelaos y nosotros faltando la mitad de los habituales somos mas de 15.
no tengo ordenador y estoy posteando con dificultad desde el movil y no puedo ver los detalles de la jornada, asi q pego aqui el resultado final y ya.






__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #a2TTsHtb


82 players compete in the Aug 8, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GreterCR06 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (11 Ago 2021)

Invite a un coreano a unirse al equipo y me ha denunciado a lichess.
Tengo la costumbre de invitar a la gente con la que juego random a unirse al equipo, hank, los cuñaos, david, metaldog y otros muchos los conoci asi.
Total que jugue contra este coreano, ademas creo que perdi, no recuerdo, y como tenia un nombre mas o menos normal lo invite.
Y el tio me dice que me va a denunciar por hacer publicidad al equipo.




Y efectivamente me ha denunciado, ha perdido el tiempo en poner la denuncia por invitarle a algo.
Me ha escrito lichess una advertencia.





Asi esta el mundo.
Espero que se ahogue un dia en la piscina porque nadie se atreva a invitarle a un salvavidas.
A mi me enseñaron que si estoy sentado y hay una señora/señorita de pie me levante y le ofrezca el asiento.
Ahora te pueden denuncian por acoso si haces eso, y no es una pelicula de los monty python es real.
Esta pasando.
Somos los ultimos supervivientes de un mundo paco que agoniza.
La culpa la gente por comprarse coches coreanos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Ago 2021)

@caIopez métele un ban al coreano ese


----------



## propileos (11 Ago 2021)

Boicot a samsung.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, luchamos para ascender a la division 10 o al menos mantenernos en la 11. 
Hoy se juega a un ritmo de 3+0, bueno para los bersekeros. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #kfaJulHN


71 players compete in the Aug 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Novik89 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (12 Ago 2021)

El coreano, un gilipollas. Magnus Carlsen, un estirado por no responder a la invitación.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> El coreano, un gilipollas. Magnus Carlsen, un estirado por no responder a la invitación.




Magnus ni la veria la invitacion, le debe llevar el correo su novia. 
¿cual el la direccion de lichess de nakamura?


----------



## el mensa (12 Ago 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Magnus ni la veria la invitacion, le debe llevar el correo su novia.
> ¿cual el la direccion de lichess de nakamura?



Nakamura creo que está en la competencia, chess.com


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Ago 2021)

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
zulu99 @zulu99
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #kfaJulHN


71 players compete in the Aug 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Novik89 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (12 Ago 2021)

A por ellos oe


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL LIGA. 
Buenas noticias, quedamos terceros y por tanto ascendemos a la division 10. 
Estabamos 15 jugando, que ya esta bien en la peor semana de agosto, de normal podemos presentar 30 jugadores o mas, eso lo pueden hacer muy pocos equipos en lichess. 
Somos un equipo potente, eso no lo puede negar nadie. 
De los foreros ninguna queja, todos luchando como leones. 
Apolo y Leon espectaculares como siempre. 
Y los demas luchandolas todas, GM, el mensa, tripto, darke y gonzalo, no se si me dejo alguno. 
Solo faltaba @Nothing de la guardia pretoriana.
Mencion especial a nuestro compañero de Brasil Vangill, que siempre ha apoyado al equipo y hoy se ha esforzado por ascendernos, 30 puntacos se ha hecho el tio. 
Si lo quereis saludar le mandais un privado, es una persona muy cordial y educada, yo le tengo gran aprecio.
El vive en Niteroi, Niteroi esta separado de Rio de Janeiro por un puente, estaria bueno si no ponemos el local en Benidorm ponerlo en Rio de Janeiro, podriamos sacar tableros a la playa de Copacabana y enseñarles movimientos a las garotas que se acercaran. 
Es otra posibilidad. 
Bueno dejo las pajas y pego aqui el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #kfaJulHN


71 players compete in the Aug 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Novik89 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 8 de la tarde es el FLASH PACO.
Lo he adelantado a las 8 porque se me quejo la gente que cena a las 9.
Asi ademas todos los torneos comienzan a las 8.
El jueves y domingo BUNDESLIGA y el viernes el FLASH PACO.
Todo a las 8 de la tarde.
Pego aqui el enlace, apuntarse.






__





VI FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #aMmXKYz5


10 players compete in the Aug 13, 2021 VI FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. gueldos takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (13 Ago 2021)

Solo por el nombre vale la pena apuntarse...


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la sexta edicion del FLASH PACO, habia poca gente, la culpa mia porque lo habia cambiado de hora y tenia que haber enviado el aviso de cuenta atras antes. 
Ahora ya lo voy a dejar a las 8 pm el torneo para todos los viernes. 
En el equipo intentamos no tocar mucho las cosas para no marear a la gente. 
A la final estabamos 10 jugadores, contento con estas cifras. 
Gano el torneo uno de nuestros cuñaos GUELDOS, gran jugador, lo felicitamos desde aqui. 
El podium lo completaron Matthew de Peru, y nuestro GM. 
Felicidades a ellos tambien. 
El resto de jugadores peleando las partidas como siempre. 
El tiempo de juego lo dejo a 3+0 como entrenamiento para la bundesliga. 
Bueno pero aqui el resultado final. 






__





VI FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #aMmXKYz5


10 players compete in the Aug 13, 2021 VI FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. gueldos takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2021)

En los torneos a veces no te suman el punto ese de perreria de final de torneo.
Me ha pasado en el ultimo torneo que he jugado hace poco con el equipo de Vangill, NXN, equipo amigo.
Acorde tablas con el jugador de la ultima partida pero no me han sumado el punto.
Imagino que sera porque si haces tablas sin haber completado tantas jugadas no te sumaran el punto, para que no se adulteren los torneos.
No encuentro otra explicacion.

Pego aqui el capture, sumo 12 puntos pero solo me han computado 11 los del lichess.


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2021)

Vale, ya esta aclarado el misterio, me lo ha explicado Vangill, si haces tablas con menos de 12 movimientos no te dan el punto. 
Entonces ya sabeis para la bundesliga, la ultima partida cuando queden pocos segundos para el final del torneo haceis 12 movimientos o 13 por si acaso y a pedir tablas, que a veces no hemos ascendido por un punto tios. 
Tambien hace falta que el carapan de enfrente te las acepte.


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL LIGA. 
Es a 3+2, entonces los bersekeros no le deis al boton porque perdeis el incremento. 
No lo aconsejo vamos, cada uno es libre de bersekear lo que quiera. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #d6lbPzfa


129 players compete in the Aug 15, 2021 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Doenertello takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Estabamos 20 inscritos, la mayoria jugando, y eso que faltaba mucha gente. 
Muy bien, la verdad que somos un equipo muy grande. 
Hay gente nueva, yo hablo con todos para que se integren en el mundo PACO rapidamente, la gente nueva por lo general es bastante enrrollada. 
Os animo a conocerlos como experiencia personal y para hacer equipo.
No destaco a nadie poque cada uno hizo lo que pudo, con eso ya esta bien. 
Quedamos en sexto lugar, entonces nos mantenemos en la division 10. 
Esta division no me ha parecido muy dura, un poco mas entonados que hubieramos estado subimos a la 9 sin mucha dificultad. 
Yo los jugadores con los que he jugado no me han parecido invencibles al menos, un poco mas fino y rapido que hubiera estado les hubiera podido meter mano. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 


Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #d6lbPzfa


----------



## propileos (18 Ago 2021)

Estoy tratando de convencer a @MIP para que juegue la BUNDESLIGA, echarme una mano.


----------



## MIP (18 Ago 2021)

Estoy de playita y piscina pero la semana que viene el jueves ya me pilla de vuelta a remolandia así que lo mismo me paso.


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde gran corrida.
Con los diestros Chiquito de Triptolemo y Manolo Mensa.
Y la cuadrilla de Siles, los famosos cuñaos de la Sierra del Segura.
7 toros 7 de la reconocida ganaderia de Isidro de la Cal.
Entrada libre.







Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #pfFbMAN7


104 players compete in the Aug 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Poblesk takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2021)

Hola propilenos y demás fanáticos del ajedrez! Sí queremos y estamos todos quedaremos bastante arriba,yo progrese con libros por la mañana y club por las tardes durante 2 años de lunes a domingo.Eso era fanatismo


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hola propilenos y demás fanáticos del ajedrez! Sí queremos y estamos todos quedaremos bastante arriba,yo progrese con libros por la mañana y club por las tardes durante 2 años de lunes a domingo.Eso era fanatismo




Esto es una forma de vida, como el surf.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2021)

Has acertado; aunque díganos que ya no bebo más siempre estamos en la pomada. Por cierto yo soy anti aperturas algunas las considero incorrectas como la India de rey de hecho sólo la veía hecha para bolevlasky, bronstein, kasparov….. a mi si me la juegan lanzo el ataque saemish y creo que jode bastante. Yo soy de juego arido


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Has acertado; aunque díganos que ya no bebo más siempre estamos en la pomada. Por cierto yo soy anti aperturas algunas las considero incorrectas como la India de rey de hecho sólo la veía hecha para bolevlasky, bronstein, kasparov….. a mi si me la juegan lanzo el ataque saemish y creo que jode bastante. Yo soy de juego arido




Bueno, yo voy abriendo tutoriales de todo por si le sirve de algo a la gente. Cualquier partida que pegueis en los hilos explicando cosas se agradece.


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

Ya ha terminado la jornada de la KARTOFFEL liga, nos quedamos sextos y conservamos categoria. 
Lo importante que somos un equipazo, 21 inscritos, la mayoria jugando, y eso que faltaban varios de los habituales. 
Ha entrado gente nueva, un chaval de Brasil, Ruberval, y otro de la Guyana, ahi han estado luchando todas las partidas como si les fuera dinero en ello. 
Con Ruberval hablo bastante, un tio muy majo, os animo a escribirle y que se integre full en la familia burbuja. 
Ademas seguro que tiene hermanas y primas brasileñas. 
Hank tampoco se pierde una, nuestro amigo de Virginia, lo dan todo por el equipo, mi agradecimiento desde aqui.
Ha vuelto Libertad @Libertadpuebloespañol me alegro mucho cada vez que lo veo, ademas es uno de los campeones del equipo, 18 puntacos entrando en frio. 
Te apreciamos Libertad, que lo sepas. 
De nuestros benjamines, Juanmeti se ha follado a un 2400, lo que pasa que luego se ha ido a celebrarlo. 
Tiene 12 años Juanmeti, esperamos grandes cosas de el. 
Frutica ahora juega menos porque ha empezado colegio presencial, otra de nuestras jovenes promesas Frutica. 
Bueno y lo mejor la revolucion paco, Maiden y el mensa follandose a tios de 2100, he visto sus partidas como si fueran una pelicula de Rocky, luego las pego. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 







Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #pfFbMAN7


104 players compete in the Aug 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Poblesk takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

Esta es la partida de Maiden, jugandola intenso hasta el final, no le ha dado respiro, felicidades Maiden

Blitz Chess • MaidenHead vs meini

Cuidado con las corbatas Maiden, en la 7 con g5 te comia una pieza, creo que no lo ha hecho por no destruir su estructura de peones del enroque o estaria mirando otra parte del tablero, pero cuidado con dejar piezas en la misma fila separadas por una casilla.


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

Esta es la partida del mensa, follandose a un tio de casi 2000 de elo









Blitz Chess • santirosario vs Hermes1277


santirosario (1997) plays Hermes1277 (1612) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 44 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Bien la 23 mensa ganandole el alfil, fijarse esa estructura de peones muchas veces te ganas un alfil si el otro se descuida y no adelanta sus peones de atras.
El mate elegante elegante, sujetando a su rey con la torre y el caballo y rematandolo con un peon.
Bravo Mensa.
Y con apuros de tiempo, parecia que el que iba mal de tiempo era el otro, eso es otra cosa que veo que estamos aprendiendo a manejarnos con distintos tiempos optimizandolos al maximo.
Bueno, pues eso, orgulloso de mi equipo.


----------



## el mensa (20 Ago 2021)

Se me escaparon un par de dosmiles, una lástima, lo hubiera bordado.


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 8 de la tarde es el FLASH PACO, un entretenimiento de menos de una hora a 3+0, es mas que nada para socializar. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 

VII FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #A8oKyTJy


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la septima edicion del FLASH PACO, estabamos 14 inscritos, casi todos activos, yo creo que todos menos @GM GranMonarca que no se donde se habra metido.
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 
El torneo lo ha ganado nuestro compañero de Montreal Lotfi, felicitaciones desde aqui. 
Esta empatado a 10 victorias con Leon, es nuestro Nadal - Djokovic. 
La verdad que tenemos buenos jugadores en nuestro equipo, y estamos en una buena dinamica de aprendizaje para salir del paquismo. 
El podium lo completaron knightm, cartagenero residente en Cambridge, y Gueldos, uno de nuestros cuñaos de Siles, muy buenos jugadores y mejores compañeros. 
El resto luchando todas las partidas como leones como siempre, a pelea no nos gana nadie. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






VII FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #A8oKyTJy


14 players compete in the Aug 20, 2021 VII FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Lguizani takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (22 Ago 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nuevos toros de la ganaderia de Klaus Dominguin. 
Ir preparando los capotes. 
Cuidado con los de Maspalomas que tienen unos jugadores de 1300 que juegan como si tuvieran 2400. 
Bueno cuidado con todos en general, no hay que fiarse de nadie. 
Pego aqui el enlace de la corrida. 






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MmPa6b8K


102 players compete in the Aug 22, 2021 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (22 Ago 2021)

Deus vult!!!!!!


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (22 Ago 2021)

Muy buen torneo el de esta tarde en la Bundesliga, hemos participado mucha gente del equipo.

Me ha tocado jugar una partida (Defensa siciliana cerrada con blancas) contra un GM de 2538 ELO FIDE  (Namig Guliyev) y en la jugada 41 yo tenía unas tablas sencillas cambiando damas... Estaba muy igualada hasta que decidí erróneamente cambiar mi alfil bueno blanco por el suyo malo, quedándome muy expuesto a su dama.



Me he decidido crear un canal de youtube para subir algunas partidas de lichess y, quien sabe, igual me animo a subir algún video mío explicando algunas cosillas o comentando alguna partida.


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2021)

Bueno como ha comentado antes Libertad ya termino la jornada dominguera de la KARTOFFEL LIGA.
Hemos quedado en sexto lugar y por tanto nos mantenemos en la division 10.
Hemos jugado 16, los 16 activos, cada uno ha hecho lo que ha podido, algunos bastante mas.
La gente se vuelca con el equipo en la KARTOFFEL sin recibir nada a cambio, juega por el equipo porque es su equipo.
Es lo mejor que tenemos, no somos un equipo de elite pero somos peleones y vamos todos a una.
Los resultados es algo secundario lo hermoso es ese sentimiento burbujo que nos une y que parece que se contagia a todos los que entran en el equipo.
Hoy Maiden se follo a un 2100, el Tripto, Mensa y Longines luchandolas todas, nuestra guardia pretoriana.
Frutica esta subiendo mucho espero que pronto nos gane a todos.
Lotfi y Libertad comandando el equipo, son unos fenomenos.
Leon tambien anda siempre por ahi, nunca nos deja tirados.
Hank que es de Virginia y nos conoce de hace 4 dias no se pierde un torneo, siempre apoyando al equipo, nuestro agradecimiento desde aqui.
Bueno muchas gracias a los 16, cada cual con su historia, todos grandes compañeros.
Y gracias tambien a los que casi siempre estan pero hoy no han podido estar.
La verdad que somos un equipazo.

Quiero hacer mencion especial a @GM GranMonarca , que se ha metido 28 partidas entre pecho y espalda, ha perdido muchas seguidas pero no se ha rendido, ha seguido luchando y las 3 ultimas partidas las ha ganado, la ultima con un casi dosmil.
23 puntazos para el equipo, alguno bersekeando, y los 8 ultimos puntos poniendolos encima de la mesa.
Mis dies GM, entre Carlsen y GM me quedo con GM.
Cuando todo el mundo se rinde los pacos seguimos peleando, ese es mi equipo.
Pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MmPa6b8K


102 players compete in the Aug 22, 2021 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2021)

Libertadpuebloespañol dijo:


> Muy buen torneo el de esta tarde en la Bundesliga, hemos participado mucha gente del equipo.
> 
> Me ha tocado jugar una partida (Defensa siciliana cerrada con blancas) contra un GM de 2538 ELO FIDE  (Namig Guliyev) y en la jugada 41 yo tenía unas tablas sencillas cambiando damas... Estaba muy igualada hasta que decidí erróneamente cambiar mi alfil bueno blanco por el suyo malo, quedándome muy expuesto a su dama.
> 
> ...




Gracias por tu iniciativa Libertad. 
Yo ire pegando los videos en los hilos que abri con las distintas aperturas y defensas, para que todos podamos estudiar el material. 
Pondre los enlaces en el muro del equipo.


----------



## propileos (23 Ago 2021)

Ya he abierto el hilo de la siciliana, el primer post esta dedicado a esta partida de Libertad, con un analisis paco por mi parte.
El hilo lo iremos completando, quiero ir subiendo videos donde se expliquen las distintas variantes de la siciliana, espero que la gente se anime a subir partidas o lo que crea de su interes y asi aprender entre todos.
Yo llevo idea de subir unos videos sobre el ataque Rossolimo, que me parece muy interesante pero que se practica poco.
Pego el enlace aqui tambien.






TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA SICILIANA.


Bueno el tutorial sobre la siciliana que ya tardaba en abrirlo, quiza la defensa reina del ajedrez moderno. Quiero comenzar el hilo con un video de hoy mismo de nuestro compañero y amigo Libertad. Jugando Libertad con blancas y el GM Namig Guliyev con negras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nothing (24 Ago 2021)

Vaya, quien lo iba a esperar ...


----------



## propileos (24 Ago 2021)

Yo de Andres Guerrero pondria videos pero es que me estalla la cabeza paco con este tio.
Es muy bueno, muy buena informacion, pero es complicado de absorber todo lo que dice, al poco tiempo de comenzar el video ya mi mente desconecta.


----------



## propileos (26 Ago 2021)

¡¡¡ Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde en el monumental coliseo de lichess extraordinaria corrida !!!

6 TOROS 6

de la acreditada ganaderia del Ilmo Señor Marques de Albaserrada.
Con los aplaudidos y celebrados matadores

EL NIÑO APOLO.
PROPILEOS, EL GRIEGO DE TRIANA.
PACO LIBERTAD, EL MATACALVOS.

Y su cuadrilla, los conocidos cuñaos de Siles.

Con la actuacion especial de los banderilleros

LOTFI, LA FIERA DE MONTREAL.
MAIDEN CUATRODEDOS

Al capote Manolo Mensa. 

La completa feria taurina que usted no puede pasar por alto. 
Esperamos su asistencia. 






__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Pvzjk3C9


67 players compete in the Aug 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Mettigel takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (26 Ago 2021)

Hoy no podré jugar, 

Los recortes a bersekeros los tendrá que hacer otro monosabio...


----------



## propileos (27 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Estabamos 16 jugando la mayoria activos. 
Faltaba mucha gente y estabamos 16, tenemos un equipazo. 

Hoy muy bien porque habia mucho forero, eso me alegra sobremanera porque es la razon de ser del equipo, no somos un equipo de elite somos el equipo del foro de BURBUJA. 

Vale que hay muchos jugadores de fuera pero lo necesitabamos para arrancar el equipo y que siguiera con vida. De todas formas yo hablo con la mayor parte de ellos y los percibo como foreros, te cuentan las mismas cosas de cuñao que cualquier forero, y estan muy integrados en el equipo. 

Bueno con un tercio del equipo nos mantenemos en la 10 sobradamente, cuando estemos todos lucharemos por la BUNDESLIGA. 

Bueno de los 16 quiero destacar a @Nothing que corneo a un dosmil, siempre se lleva por delante a alguno, felicidades Maiden y gracias por tu entrega. 

Y tambien a vyctoryoso, hijo de forero, y que ya es uno de nuestros benjamines, le damos la bienvenida desde aqui y esperamos que le sirva de algo jugar en nuestro equipo, la idea es que crezcamos todos, y los benjamines sobretodo. 

El resto de los 16 todos luchando como leones, muchas gracias a todos. 

Bueno quedamos sextos, mantenemos la categoria, el domingo otra vez en la 10. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Pvzjk3C9


67 players compete in the Aug 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Mettigel takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (27 Ago 2021)

Hoy viernes a las 8 de la tarde es la edicion numero 8 del FLASH PACO. 
Como sabeis es un suizo a 5 rondas, 5 partidas con un tiempo de juego de 3+0. 
Asi nos entrenamos para la BUNDESLIGA. 
Entre rondas hay 3 minutos de descanso para socializar un poco, ir a mear, fumarse algo y esas cosas. 
A las 9 ya hemos terminado y podeis ir a cenar.
Pego aqui el enlace.





__





VIII FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #U74VC3f4


13 players compete in the Aug 27, 2021 VIII FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la octava edicion del FLASH PACO, muy bien, mucha gente, estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria activos. 
Gano el torneo nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero @Libertadpuebloespañol , muchas felicidades desde aqui por tu ya tercer jamon. 
Me congratula ver otra vez a Libertad activo por el foro y por los torneos.
Libertad fue uno de los que ayudaron al equipo a nacer, sin el y otros todo esto no existiria, por eso que para mi es una gran alegria cada vez que lo veo jugando con nosotros, no porque sume muchos puntos, que tambien, sino por un tema de afecto personal. 
Han completado el podium nuestro compañero de Virginia, Hank, que no se pierde una, y, nuestro compañero y forero Longines, que tambien se esta volcando con el equipo, nuestro agradecimiento desde aqui y nuestras felicitaciones por el podium. 
Por el podium no hay jamon, es solo para el primero. 
El resto pues los pacos de siempre y alguno nuevo, todos ahi peleando como leones y haciendo nuestras pacadas. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





VIII FLASH PACO by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #U74VC3f4


13 players compete in the Aug 27, 2021 VIII FLASH PACO swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. LibertadpuebloESP takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2021)

He estado hablando con Longines sobre la vida y el ajedrez, ya sabeis que soy cansino y le doy la brasa a todo el mundo por privado. 
Me ha recomendado unos libros para aprendizaje y mejora, creo que ya han aparecido en el hilo como libros recomendables pero nunca esta de mas volverlos a recomendar. 

Tratado general de Ajedrez de Roberto Grau, son 4 tomos









Mi sistema de NIMZOVICH









Entrenamiento de Elite de Dvoretsky, creo que son 2 tomos







Ajedrez en la cumbre de Petrosian








Piense como un gran maestro de Kotov









Bueno estas son las recomendaciones de nuestro compañero Longines, espero que las sepamos aprovechar.


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2021)

Se ha unido al equipo la conocida actriz Lana Rhoades, que ademas de su trabajo como actriz es una gran aficionada al ajedrez. 









LanaRhoadesCHESS (2224)


LanaRhoadesCHESS played 110 games since Aug 12, 2021. Current Bullet rating: 2224.




lichess.org





Le he dado la bienvenida en nombre de todo el equipo.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (28 Ago 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Se ha unido al equipo la conocida actriz Lana Rhoades, que ademas de su trabajo como actriz es una gran aficionada al ajedrez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran actriz mejor ajedrecista.


----------



## propileos (29 Ago 2021)

¡¡¡ HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE, EN EL INCOMPARABLE COLISEO DE LICHESS, INOLVIDABLE ESPECTACULO TAURINO !!!

6 ASTADOS 6

DE LA RECONOCIDA GANADERIA DE DON PASCUAL CABALLERO Y CABALLERO 

CON LOS DIESTROS

CHIQUITO DE CANADA (EL DOMINIC)
PACO LIBERTAD, EL MATACALVOS
y la joven promesa del toreo 
EL PRINCIPITO ROBER

Al quite la famosa cuadrilla de Niteroi. 

Presenciara la corrida desde el tendido la diva y gran actriz norteamericana, Lana Rhoades, de vacaciones en nuestro pais. 
Un certamen que no puede dejar pasar por alto. 
Entrega de las entradas pinchando el siguiente enlace (maximo 4 por persona) 






Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #66W4w7cP


140 players compete in the Aug 29, 2021 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ghavidel_gk takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Tio_Serio (29 Ago 2021)

Lana gran jugadora, y el mejor jamón que se ha visto hasta ahora por aquí.


----------



## propileos (29 Ago 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
La cosa no fue muy bien, bajamos de categoria, de la 10 a la 11. 
Yo creo que tenemos equipo para estar mucho mas arriba. 
Yo creo que nuestro equipo en el futuro sera muy potente, la gente nueva se esta integrando muy bien y los foreros poco a poco se van animando a participar. 
Es cuestion de tiempo. 
La liga burbuja creo que ayudara mucho al equipo, intentare meter a la gente nueva del equipo en el foro, espero que no se trastornen mucho. 
Estabamos 18 inscritos, la mayoria activos, faltaba bastante gente de la habitual y aun asi estabamos 18, tenemos un equipazo. 
Bueno muchas gracias a los 18 que han peleado todas como leones, como siempre. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #66W4w7cP


140 players compete in the Aug 29, 2021 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ghavidel_gk takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (31 Ago 2021)

Nuestro campeon Leon nos ha recomendado este libro para mejorar, el se hace un par de ejercicios al dia del libro me ha dicho.


----------



## propileos (2 Sep 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde es la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Esta vez toca a un ritmo de juego de 3+0, bueno para bersekear si eres rapido y tienes buen raton. 
Pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar. 





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #c25yKfH0


97 players compete in the Sep 2, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Rectify takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (2 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Estabamos 12 inscritos, la mayoria activos, el equipo va sobreviviendo. 
Gracias a los 12 por jugar. 
Quedamos los cuartos a pocos puntos del tercero, como nos ha pasado otras veces. 
Bueno nos quedamos en la division 11, el domingo nuevo asalto al castillo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #c25yKfH0


97 players compete in the Sep 2, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Rectify takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Sep 2021)

Hoy es la ultima edicion del FLASH PACO, vamos a quitarlo para que a esa hora se puedan jugar partidas de la LIGA BURBUJA. 
Bueno para participar en la ultima edicion pinchar el enlace. 






IX FLASH PACO LAST CHAPTER by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #fOoU3Pv5


6 players compete in the Sep 3, 2021 IX FLASH PACO LAST CHAPTER swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. GranMonarca takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la ultima edicion del FLASH PACO, en principio estaba prevista a 5 rondas, pero la aplicacion la acabo en la tercera ronda.
No entiendo muy bien porque si somos 6 ya podemos jugar 5 rondas.
Gano nuestro amigo y compañero @GM GranMonarca , felicitaciones desde aqui por su segundo jamon.
El resto de jugadores muy bien todos, mucha pelea, como siempre.
Gracias a todos por jugar.
Pego aqui el resultado final.

IX FLASH PACO LAST CHAPTER by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 3+0 #fOoU3Pv5


----------



## propileos (5 Sep 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde el equipo del foro juega la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera apoyar. 
Esta jornada el ritmo es a 3+2, malo para bersekear, va a ser duro, partidas largas que hay que ganar de principio a fin, no os fieis de los elos que es un ritmo muy modulero. 





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #BnkXD7xn


83 players compete in the Sep 5, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. monkins takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria activos, gracias a todos por jugar. 
Hemos quedado ultimos, yo creo que tenemos equipo para no quedar ultimos pero a 3+2 y 5+0 los del equipo contrario juegan de puta madre. 
No se si son paranoias mias o es que estamos jugando con moduleros. 
Voy a escribir una carta de protesta al REICHSTAG. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #BnkXD7xn


83 players compete in the Sep 5, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. monkins takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (9 Sep 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde una nueva jornada de la bundesliga. 
Es con un ritmo de 5+0, y la duracion de siempre de 8 de la tarde a 10 menos cuarto. 
Os esperamos. 





__





Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #TCfA72Jf


91 players compete in the Sep 9, 2021 Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. supermaths takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (10 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA, estamos 11 jugando, gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo. 
Quedamos los quintos, pero a solo 9 puntos del ascenso, el equipo ahora esta de bajon pero vamos a renacer y a ganar la BUNDESLIGA mas pronto que tarde. 
Seremos portada del DER SPIEGEL. 
Por el momento seguimos en la division 12. 
No voy a destacar a nadie porque todos hemos luchado por igual, cada uno haciendo lo que ha podido, muchas gracias a los 11 otra vez.
Pego aqui el resultado final. 

Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #TCfA72Jf


----------



## el mensa (12 Sep 2021)

Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #fethDUDP


85 players compete in the Sep 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. cheesebuster takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Venga, no me sean poco sociables, huraños, etc. y apúntense a la bundesliga, el torneo de los jueves y domingos sin permanencia obligatoria, no somos una compañía telefónica, se le puede dar al pause para fumar, ir al baño o abrir una burbujeante lata de monster.

Solo es obligatorio poner en el radiocasete esa cinta de Wagner que compraste en la N-III a la altura de Motilla del Palancar cuando de camino a la playa a tu abuela le dió un apretón y tuvisteis que parar en esa gasolinera paquísima.


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Sep 2021)

Hoy batallita...
En 45 min, voy por cafe y campurrianas...
Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #fethDUDP



Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Sep 2021)

Nos han follao por un punto...


----------



## propileos (13 Sep 2021)

meterse a burbuja desde un telefono es un suplicio macho, gracias a todos por jugar la bundesliga, como ha dicho tripto nos hemos quedado a un punto del ascenso, pego aqui el resultado final si me dejan los anuncios y las notificaciones 






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #fethDUDP


85 players compete in the Sep 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. cheesebuster takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde KARTOFFEL LIGA, he colocado el enlace tambien en el hilo de la liga. 
Se juega a 3+2 un ritmo que tradicionalmente no se nos da bien, haremos lo que pudimos. 






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #H74VfRNV


91 players compete in the Sep 16, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. jcfding takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Sep 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde KARTOFFEL LIGA, he colocado el enlace tambien en el hilo de la liga.
> Se juega a 3+2 un ritmo que tradicionalmente no se nos da bien, haremos lo que pudimos.
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo mi afrenta con @Gurney y a las 6 pero si mi borrachera no me lo impide lucharé... 

Donde la vida es vacio, alegria
Donde es oscuridad, fuego
Alli donde es dorada, dolor
Y cuando la perdemos, saber...


----------



## el mensa (16 Sep 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde KARTOFFEL LIGA, he colocado el enlace tambien en el hilo de la liga.
> Se juega a 3+2 un ritmo que tradicionalmente no se nos da bien, haremos lo que pudimos.
> 
> 
> ...



Me conecto alrededor de las 7, si eso para calentar podríamos cruzar algún desafío, o si puedes hacer un flash paco warm up edition un poco antes (no se cual es el mínimo de tiempo, lo digo para que el personal no se canse).

@naufragodelpisito 
@Triptolemo 
... (que alguien avise a su majestad porque cambia de nick como el que cambia de camisa).

Quedan convocados.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2021)

Mensa buenos días hoy es la Bundesliga y eso no les gusta y con razón que nos solapemos.A mi me paso con Carmen y no gusto con razón.YA Tusabes que si quieres morir a fuego lento o rápido aquí me tienes….. lo malo es que he cogido estima. Bah! Soy un jugador que pierde hasta con el dueño del BAR


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2021)

Por cierto parece ser que tengo duelo con Pemebe esta mañana-tarde-noche


----------



## el mensa (16 Sep 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Por cierto parece ser que tengo duelo con Pemebe esta mañana-tarde-noche



Suerte pues, si quieres jugar un par de partidas a 3+2 a las 7 aprox. me conecto.

Cuidado con los dueños de bares que saben jugar a todo...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Suerte pues, si quieres jugar un par de partidas a 3+2 a las 7 aprox. me conecto.
> 
> Cuidado con los dueños de bares que saben jugar a todo...



Venga ya mensa un par de esas


----------



## propileos (17 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, muy bien el equipo, 17 inscritos la mayoria jugando. 
El resultado tambien muy bien, quedamos terceros y por tanto subimos de categoria. 
El domingo jugamos en la categoria 11. 
Tenemos equipazo. 
Quiero destacar a @Triptolemo que con 1606 de elo ha quedado quinto del equipo y se ha hecho el solo 17 puntacos follandose por el camino a un gran maestro croata. 
Impresionante @Triptolemo. 
Lo de @Lguizani tambien es caso aparte, ha quedado primero del equipo, como casi siempre, follandose tambien por el camino al mismo maestro. 
Voy a invitar al maestro croata al equipo, pegare en el hilo la invitacion. 
Bueno el resto del equipo muy bien todos, todos luchando como leones, muchas gracias a todos. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #H74VfRNV


91 players compete in the Sep 16, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. jcfding takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Sep 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde una nueva jornada de la KARTOFFEL. 
Ya he avisado en el hilo de la liga, pego el enlace aqui tambien. 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #AeRhBh4M


91 players compete in the Sep 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. karpov2022 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (19 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de hoy domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Estabamos 20 inscritos, creo que todos activos, la gente ha respondido, somos un equipo grande, si falta 20 tenemos otros 20 para jugar. 
Hemos quedado en octavo lugar y por tanto descendemos otra vez a la 12. 
Los otros no eran tan buenos, creo que ha habido empanamiento general. 
Bueno el jueves otra vez a luchar por subir a la 11, yo creo que tenemos equipo de sobra para conseguirlo.
Gracias a todos por jugar. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #AeRhBh4M


91 players compete in the Sep 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. karpov2022 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (24 Sep 2021)

Bueno se me olvido anunciar aqui la BUNDESLIGA del jueves que fallo.


----------



## propileos (24 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya ha terminado la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Estabamos 15 inscritos, los 15 activos, faltaba mucha gente y aun asi estabamos 15. 
El dia que estemos todos somos unos 50 minimo. 
Tenemos un equipazo. 
Gracias a los 15 por jugar, lo han dado todo. 
Muchos dosmiles aun asi casi ascendemos, a 4 puntos nos hemos quedado de los terceros. 
Agradecer a @Hiperión que se ha puesto al frente del equipo paco de burbuja, espero que coja cariño al equipo y repita. 
Tambien destacar a @naufragodelpisito y @GM GranMonarca, segundo y tercero. 
Longines es un gran jugador nos parece normal que este ahi arriba, pero lo de GM es estratosferico, con su elo la garra competitiva que tiene, un ejemplo para todo el equipo. 
El resto hemos hecho lo que hemos podido, como siempre, agradezco desde aqui a los 15 por el esfuerzo realizado. 
Yo me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a este equipo, no se si llegaran los jamones y el local en benidorm algun dia pero jugar con vosotros es la bomba tios. 
Pego aqui el resultado de la KARTOFFEL de hoy





__





Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #b3d7s2SG


63 players compete in the Sep 23, 2021 Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM makeareason takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Hiperión (24 Sep 2021)

Puf, qué poco me gusta el ritmo 3+0, los finales de partida son una lotería y yo soy mu torpe , ya no estoy para estos trotes.
@Longines fue pichichi del equipo durante gran parte de la jornada.
Supongo que volveré en próximas jornadas, pero no sé en cuáles, creo que estaré liado las próximas semanas. Estaré atento, eso sí.


----------



## propileos (24 Sep 2021)

Hiperión dijo:


> Puf, qué poco me gusta el ritmo 3+0, los finales de partida son una lotería y yo soy mu torpe , ya no estoy para estos trotes.
> @Longines fue pichichi del equipo durante gran parte de la jornada.
> Supongo que volveré en próximas jornadas, pero no sé en cuáles, creo que estaré liado las próximas semanas. Estaré atento, eso sí.




En la BUNDESLIGA hay 3 ritmos distintos, 3+0, 5+0 y 3+2, en bucle, el domingo sera a 5+0 y el jueves siguiente a 3+2, o, 3+2 y 5+0, no estoy seguro, pero vamos es un bucle infinito.


----------



## propileos (26 Sep 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nuestro equipo afronta una nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para los que quieran jugar.

Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #xzKaQwcy


----------



## el mensa (26 Sep 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Como va eso el domingo pico el enlace y?. . .



... te sale un cuadro de diálogo que te pregunta a cuál equipo quieres unirte, lo normal es que te diga si quieres unirte con Café Pi Burbuja, lo que no sé es si estás en más equipos que sale...

A @propileos seguro que le sale un desplegable con media docena porque tiene un tipo raro de síndrome de diógenes y se ha unido a la mitad de equipos de lichess.


----------



## propileos (26 Sep 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Me refiero a si tengo que jugarlas todas, y esas cosasa. (reglamento del torneo) @el mensa



No, tu te unes y juegas el rato que quieras, por ejemplo media hora y le das al pause y retomas cuando quieres. 
Hay gente que juega todo el torneo, otros solo un rato, lo que cada uno quiere.


----------



## propileos (26 Sep 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> ... te sale un cuadro de diálogo que te pregunta a cuál equipo quieres unirte, lo normal es que te diga si quieres unirte con Café Pi Burbuja, lo que no sé es si estás en más equipos que sale...
> 
> A @propileos seguro que le sale un desplegable con media docena porque tiene un tipo raro de síndrome de diógenes y se ha unido a la mitad de equipos de lichess.




No, nada de Diogenes, son equipos que me uno para buscar amigos que luego puedan unirse a nuestro equipo. 
Mi equipo es CAFE PI BURBUJA lo demas son colaboraciones.


----------



## propileos (26 Sep 2021)

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco



Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión







Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #xzKaQwcy


84 players compete in the Sep 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM dragan961 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (26 Sep 2021)

Empezamos bien, meti mal la contraseña y ahora a esperar, 

Blitz Chess • SureDo vs Lopecini69 pena de torre xh2 lo estabas rebentando








Blitz Chess • PalBote vs kla_bautermann


PalBote (2107) plays kla_bautermann (1913) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. PalBote won by checkmate after 20 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Mi pequeña aportación con una cuenta secundaria, con la cuenta NPC me temo que será en octubre.


----------



## propileos (27 Sep 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL. 
Destacar la participacion de @CharlieMonguer y @NPCpremiun, bienvenidos a la KARTOFFEL, espero que se os pegue el gusanillo. 
La verdad que es una competicion muy exigente, son casi dos horas de partidas muy duras. 
Te da la oportunidad de jugar contra grandes maestros, eso es bueno. 
Estabamos 20 del equipo jugando, foreros y colegas de todo el mundo, todos a una de muy buen rollo. 
Es un orgullo pertenecer a este equipo la verdad que si. 
Gracias a los 20 por su entrega. 
Hemos quedado en quinto lugar, no ascendemos pero conservamos la categoria. 
El ritmo de 3+2 no se nos da muy bien esa es la verdad. 
Pido disculpas a todos porque solo pude jugar un par de ratos, intento jugar todo y todo el tiempo pero a veces no se puede, nos pasa a todos.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final, nuevas emociones el jueves. 

Lichess Liga 12C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #xzKaQwcy


----------



## propileos (30 Sep 2021)

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión 







Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #K97uCRlg


86 players compete in the Sep 30, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. NKiss takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Alforista (30 Sep 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco
> 
> Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
> Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
> ...



ADSVM, BONE VIR.


----------



## propileos (1 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL. 
Estabamos 17 inscritos la mayoria activos, y eso que faltaba mucha gente habitual.
Los otros equipos andan con 5 o 6 jugadores, son como cagadas de mosca para nosotros. 
@Lguizani e @Hiperión se han salido, entre los 2 han hecho la mitad del total de puntos, son unos grandes campeones y es una suerte tenerlos en el equipo. 
El resto como siempre, luchandolas todas, somos el mejor equipo de lichess. 
Buenas noticias porque hemos quedado terceros y subimos a la 11. 
Llevamos tiempo entre la 10 y la 12, bajando y subiendo, yo creo que tenemos equipo para mucho mas, ya se vera. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #K97uCRlg


86 players compete in the Sep 30, 2021 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. NKiss takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (3 Oct 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde el equipo del foro juega la BUNDESLIGA, pego el enlace para el que quiera jugar






Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #2PS6Md0l


92 players compete in the Oct 3, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM lagartodeleyende takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión

@NPCpremiun


----------



## el mensa (3 Oct 2021)

Vaaamos allá p'Alemania.


----------



## propileos (4 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL.
Muy bien, estaba jugando medio foro, todos muy enchufados, tenemos un equipazo. 
18 inscritos todos activos, somos la marabunta.
Ha quedado primero del equipo David, que siempre esta atento para echarnos una mano, gracias David si nos lees, te debemos unas cuantas ya. 
Segundo @Hiperión , que se ha puesto a tirar del carro desde que llego, muchas gracias @Hiperión. 
Un gran fichaje de @naufragodelpisito, ya no soy el unico pesado del equipo ahora tengo a mi apostol Pedro dando la murga. 
Tercero @GM GranMonarca, es la bomba este tio, me dijeron desde Montreal que lo felicitara, ya tiene fama mundial, todas las groupies para el cuando aparezcan. 
Cuarto Lotfi, que si se hubiera dedicado solo al ajedrez seria campeon de Canada como minimo. 
Cuidado no gane la VII LIGA BURBUJA lo veo muy en forma. 
Quinto @Triptolemo la otra bomba del equipo, la maquina mas destructiva de la KARTOFFEL. 
Sexto @freddygtv nuestro pana de Venezuela, ahora tambien forero, otro lujo del equipo. 
El resto no hemos sumado pero hemos estorbado lo que hemos podido. 
Mencion especial a @ApoloCreed que ha jugado todo el torneo, gracias por tu esfuerzo Apolo, ya no es que ganes o pierdas es que eres referente del foro y cuando estas presente la gente se anima y batalla mejor, si esta Apolo no podemos perder, y realmente es asi. 
Eres nuestra Juana de Arco asumelo.
A ver si @blubleo @Clavisto @Gurney @Cazarr @Carmen Martinez garcia y demas gente de la LIGA se animan a jugar la BUNDESLIGA, aunque solo sea un rato, verlos en el tablon de resultados al final seria motivo de alegria para todos. 
El equipo solo terminara de hacerse cuando todos los de la LIGA esten dentro de el, eso es asi, es innegable. 
Yo cuando comence con esto ya sabia lo del "sera en octubre" y aparte de intentar mantener vivo al equipo buscando gente de fuera lo que me importaba/importa era recuperar ese espiritu y a esa gente, y creo que lo estamos consiguiendo poco a poco. 
Bueno al final hemos quedado terceros y hemos subido de categoria. 
Es decir que el jueves jugamos en la 10 que hasta ahora es nuestro tope. 
Nunca hemos pasado a la 9, pero creo que tenemos equipo para ir mucho mas alla. 
Pego aqui el resultado final.






Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #2PS6Md0l


92 players compete in the Oct 3, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM lagartodeleyende takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El resto no hemos sumado pero hemos estorbado lo que hemos podido.



bueno,bueno…tendria que saber como va exactamente el algoritmo para asignar partidas que usa lichess,pero tiendo a pensar que si yo he dejado de jugar algunas partidas entonces otros han podido jugar mas (y sumar) y viceversa.

vamos,que importa tambien el ratio victorias/partidas jugadas,y en “cafe pi” los que tienen mas puntos tambien han jugado mas partidas…

que lo investigue la organizacion


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> bueno,bueno…tendria que saber como va exactamente el algoritmo para asignar partidas que usa lichess,pero tiendo a pensar que si yo he dejado de jugar algunas partidas entonces otros han podido jugar mas (y sumar) y viceversa.
> 
> vamos,que importa tambien el ratio victorias/partidas jugadas,y en “cafe pi” los que tienen mas puntos tambien han jugado mas partidas…
> 
> que lo investigue la organizacion



Quieres calcular kilos que tiro en peso muerto por cm3 de musculo???
Apolo si hasta propileos te llamo Juana de Arco(El lo hizo de muy buen animo y respeto que conste)...
¿No te ha gustado la alabanza?

_Mencion especial a @ApoloCreed que ha jugado todo el torneo, gracias por tu esfuerzo Apolo, ya no es que ganes o pierdas es que eres referente del foro y cuando estas presente la gente se anima y batalla mejor, si esta Apolo no podemos perder, y realmente es asi. _
_Eres nuestra Juana de Arco asumelo. _


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Oct 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Quieres calcular kilos que tiro en peso muerto por cm3 de musculo???
> Apolo si hasta propileos te llamo Juana de Arco
> ¿No te ha gustado la alabanza?



se que lo hace con buena intencion que es lo que cuenta


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Oct 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> se que lo hace con buena intencion que es lo que cuenta



Yo tambien lo hago de buena intencion, pero tengo alma mosca cojonera...


----------



## propileos (4 Oct 2021)

Bueno Juana de Arco en el sentido de referente de la tropa, gracias a Juana de Arco fue que los franceses ganaron la guerra de los cien años.
Por cierto que vi hace tiempo un documental de historia en television en el que se explicaba que realmente Juana de Arco fue una figura prefabricada. La corte de Carlos VII buscaba una joven mesianica para fortalecer el animo de las tropas y fueron probando a varias hasta que encontraron a Juana de Arco y les parecio pefecta para el papel.
Es decir que las cosas no se sucedieron de forma aleatoria como enseña la historia oficial, sino que todo fue producto de un casting.


----------



## Cosmopolita (4 Oct 2021)

Buena película se nos viene shurs.









Karpov: «Hemos hecho una de las mejores películas de ajedrez de la historia»


Producida por Nikita Mijalkov, 'Campeón del mundo' recrea el convulso duelo contra Viktor Korchnoi de 1978




www.abc.es





Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (5 Oct 2021)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Buena película se nos viene shurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Mijalkov he visto, ojos negros, y, quemado por el sol, y muy buenas las 2, las recomiendo. 
Esta igual me hace volver al cine despues de mil años.


----------



## propileos (7 Oct 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Toca a ritmo de 3+2 que no se nos da muy bien, muy mal ritmo para nuestros bersekeros. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 






Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #0wpJ20et


121 players compete in the Oct 7, 2021 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ThomasCutter takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Oct 2021)

@Triptolemo hazme la invocacion


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Oct 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @Triptolemo hazme la invocacion



He llegado tarde, bajamos... 
Estoy fuera de juego mentalmente, he perdido la apelación de un juicio de 300 k y quizá pierda una hectárea... 
Me han robado... 
Tengo 15 días para la casación osea el matadero... 
El domingo jugaré, necesito distraer tanta rabia...


----------



## propileos (8 Oct 2021)

@Triptolemo pero que es eso, ¿alguna expropiacion?


----------



## propileos (8 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA.
Estabamos 15 inscritos la mayoria activos, el equipo esta vivo.
No fue muy bien la tarde ha habido corridas mejores.
Felicitar a @naufragodelpisito por su actuacion, primero del equipo.
Gracias amego por tu dedicacion al equipo, una suerte que juegues con nosotros.
El resto pues hicimos lo que pudimos, todos ahi luchando como leones.
Pego el resultado final.

Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #0wpJ20et

Felilcitar a Thomas Cutter, primero del torneo, no ha perdido ninguna partida.
Con 2100 de elo rendimiento de casi 2600, ha hecho el torneo de su vida.


----------



## propileos (10 Oct 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nueva jornada de la KARTOFFEL, alla vamos





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #9ft93YQd


94 players compete in the Oct 10, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Alex7627 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (11 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL. 
Estabamos 16 inscritos, la mayoria activos, eso faltando mucha gente, somos un gran equipo. 
Destacar una vez mas a @Hiperión, primero del equipo, que se ha puesto a tirar del carro desde que llego. 
Desde aqui agradecerle su implicacion con el equipo. 
El resto del equipo muy bien, luchandolas todas, como siempre, muchas gracias a los 16. 
Nos quedamos en sexto lugar, mantenemos la categoria 11, el jueves otra vez al asalto de la 10. 
Tambien decir que era un domingo complicado, en medio de un puente, y jugando la seleccion de futbol la final de la liga paco uefa a la vez que nuestro torneo. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #9ft93YQd


94 players compete in the Oct 10, 2021 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Alex7627 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (14 Oct 2021)

OH, POR FIN, EL EJERCITO BURBUJO


----------



## propileos (14 Oct 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde jugamos la BUNDESLIGA, os animo a todos a participar, creo que habra foreros nuevos apoyando, estamos muy lanzados. 
Pego aqui el enlace. 





__





Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #g7ipzQ3W


83 players compete in the Oct 14, 2021 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ProblemDog takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (14 Oct 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 806769
> 
> 
> OH, POR FIN, EL EJERCITO BURBUJO



Joder qué obuses.


----------



## propileos (15 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Muy bien, estabamos 15 inscritos la mayoria activos. 
Somos un gran equipo, hay otro equipos que acuden con 3 o 4 jugadores, nosotros somos la marabunta. 
Tengo que destacar a nuestro compañero y amigo, David Martinez, (Jean de la Fontaine), un jugador con nivel de GM, que estaba jugando en la primera division de la BUNDESLIGA con su equipo y lo ha dejado para echarnos una mano de forma desinteresada. 
Si algun dia tenemos un local y presupuesto lo contrataremos de profesor, ya se lo he dicho. 
Gracias Davis si nos lees. 
Tambien agradecer a Vangill su apoyo siempre al equipo, Vangill es un profesor de instituto de Niteroi y un gran amigo. 
Cuando arranco el equipo el siempre tenia tiempo para jugar nuestros torneos, habia torneos que estabamos el y yo y otro mas. 
Gracias a su apoyo y al de otros que el equipo sigue vivo. 
Tambien decir que es lider de un equipo de Brasil el NXN, esta en el muro del equipo como equipo amigo, os animo a que os unais a su equipo y jugueis algun torneo con ellos. 
De tercero y cuarto del equipo quedaron Lotfi y GranMonarca, siempre batallando, unos fenomenos, son un ejemplo para el equipo. 
El resto ahi luchandolas todas, a Longines se le estropeo el raton en lo que fue el momento paco del torneo. 
Bueno quedamos terceros, subimos a la 10, felicidades a todos. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 


Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #g7ipzQ3W


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde es la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.
Toca a 3+2, no se nos da muy bien, pero bueno, es lo que hay.





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #hpXw6hLm


93 players compete in the Oct 17, 2021 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Zeitungsharry takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Voy a hacer las invocaciones, porque me dijo Lotfi que no podia jugar y me huele que nos vamos a la 11 de cabeza.


Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, muy bien, mucha gente del foro jugando. 
Estabamos 21 en total, al principio del torneo estabamos 8 pero ha venido rapido el septimo de caballeria. 
@Robii no jugo pero paso a saludar, se agradece el apoyo. 
Al final la idea de todo esto es que la gente del foro que le gusta el ajedrez tenga un equipo donde jugar, el equipo del foro pues. 
En el foro nos la pasamos insultandonos unos a otros, es bueno tener un sitio donde vayamos todos a una. 
Bueno los 21 hemos luchado como leones, no voy a destacar a nadie en particular. 
Bueno si, me alegre mucho de ver a @Libertadpuebloespañol ahi jugando con nosotros, unos de los fundadores del equipo. 
Gracias Libertad, sabes que aqui esta tu casa y tus amigos. 
Nos hemos quedado no me acuerdo, sextos o por ahi, muy bien, Lotfi no ha podido jugar, con Lotfi hubieramos luchado por subir. 
Bueno faltaban muchos vips, Leon, Dominic, etc, el dia que esten todos a la vez arrasamos. 
El caso es que seguimos en la categoria 10, el jueves nuevas emociones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 

Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #hpXw6hLm


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2021)

Me quede dormido jugando a 30+0. 
Queria jugar unas partidas a ese ritmo para tener mi elo oficial de clasicas y las 2 primeras las perdi pacamente y la tercera la iba a ganar y me quede dormido cuando faltaban unos 40 minutos de partida. 
El otro no se rindio ni nada, aprovecharia para ir al pueblo a dar de comer a las vacas y volver. 
Ahora ya tengo elo nivel paco a todos los ritmos.


----------



## propileos (21 Oct 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde es la BUNDESLIGA






Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #DaORuaVX


13 players compete in the Oct 21, 2021 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv


----------



## Nothing (21 Oct 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 806769
> 
> 
> OH, POR FIN, EL EJERCITO BURBUJO



Eso que es ...
El flanco de dama o el de rey ?


----------



## propileos (21 Oct 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Eso que es ...
> El flanco de dama o el de rey ?



de dama de dama


----------



## propileos (22 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA, estabamos 13 inscritos la mayoria activos, hay dias que somos mas pero mantenemos la horquilla 10-20, estoy contento con eso. 
Agradecer en especial a @Hiperión su esfuerzo, desde que ha llegado al equipo no ha dejado de tirar del carro, nuestro reconocimento desde aqui. 
Tambien a Vangill y Lotfi que siempre estan ahi, la verdad que sin ellos el equipo estaria muerto hace tiempo. 
Y tambien mi reconocimiento a @GM GranMonarca, por su valentia y arrojo y su entrega incondicional al equipo. 
Muchas gracias GM. 
El resto de la gente tambien muy bien, todos luchando, cada uno ha hecho lo que ha podido. 
El resultado bien, estabamos pocos y nos hemos mantenido en la categoria sin problemas. 
El domingo nuevas emociones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 

Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #DaORuaVX


----------



## propileos (22 Oct 2021)

La tia de mi avatar es Demi Rose, tiene cuenta en instagram @demirose. 
Lo digo porque hay foreros que tenian curiosidad.


----------



## propileos (22 Oct 2021)

Aqui otra foto, parece en cada foto distinta porque se cambian el peinado y el maquillaje, la luz tambien transforma la imagen, eso la gente que sabe de fotografia lo controla muy bien, cambiando la luz puedes cambiar la edad de una persona en fotos, y luego estan los temas de photosop y similares.


----------



## propileos (22 Oct 2021)

Aqui en el claustro ...


----------



## propileos (22 Oct 2021)

Tiene fotos impactantes pero yo creo que hay chicas mas guapas en instagram, ire subiendo fotos hasta que nos pongan chincheta para ir subiendo el hilo.


----------



## propileos (24 Oct 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde BUNDESLIGA estamos en la 10, vamos al asalto de la 9






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #gsQOCPBy


82 players compete in the Oct 24, 2021 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Speedrock takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2021)

Me parece que vuestro equipo de ajedrez es el programa de ajedrez que juega por vosotros.


----------



## qbit (24 Oct 2021)

Yo sólo jugaría con el ajedrez de Fischer para evitar programas de ordenador fingiendo ser foreros, y porque no me da la gana aprender teoría de ajedrez.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Oct 2021)

Queda 1 mes para que empiece el

*Campeonato del Mundo de Ajedrez 2021: Carlsen vs. Nepomniachtchi*


----------



## propileos (24 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, estabamos 21 inscritos, la mayoria activos, gracias a todos por jugar. 
@Hiperión otra vez al frente del equipo, es un fenomeno, mil gracias. 
El resto luchandolas todas, como siempre, somos una manada de leones bravidos. 
Nos quedamos a 3 puntos de ascender, no se que paso, estabamos todo el tiempo en cabeza y al final nos quedamos cuartos. 
Nos falto un vip mas, Libertad, Apolo, Dominic, Vangill, Leon, con cualquiera de ellos hubieramos subido. 
Bueno, gracias a todos por jugar, el jueves nuevo intento. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #gsQOCPBy


82 players compete in the Oct 24, 2021 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Speedrock takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (24 Oct 2021)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Queda 1 mes para que empiece el
> 
> *Campeonato del Mundo de Ajedrez 2021: Carlsen vs. Nepomniachtchi*




Lo mas aburrido del mundo 2 tios jugando una partida detras de otra, eso lo organizan Ignadaptado y Cazarr con grupos y cruces y hacen acontecimiento planetario.
Tenia que ser los 18 primeros de la FIDE por elo, 2 grupos de 9, 4 partidas con blancas y 4 con negras, la partida ganada 3 puntos y las tablas 1 punto, y despues cruces a una sola partida, bien promocionado seria espectacular.
Tu imaginate que el mundial de futbol fueran 8 partidos entre brasil y alemania, vaya truño.


----------



## 917 (25 Oct 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Lo mas aburrido del mundo 2 tios jugando una partida detras de otra, eso lo organizan Ignadaptado y Cazarr con grupos y cruces y hacen acontecimiento planetario.
> Tenia que ser los 18 primeros de la FIDE por elo, 2 grupos de 9, 4 partidas con blancas y 4 con negras, la partida ganada 3 puntos y las tablas 1 punto, y despues cruces a una sola partida, bien promocionado seria espectacular.
> Tu imaginate que el mundial de futbol fueran 8 partidos entre brasil y alemania, vaya truño.



La tradición del ajedrez quiere un duelo largo, frente a frente, cual gladiadores mentales. El ajedrez no es el fútbol.
Acuérdate de la vergüenza de los Campeonatos Mundiales anuales, que dieron lugar a que una medianía como Nisipeanu llegara a ser Campeón Mundial.


----------



## propileos (25 Oct 2021)

917 dijo:


> La tradición del ajedrez quiere un duelo largo, frente a frente, cual gladiadores mentales. El ajedrez no es el fútbol.
> Acuérdate de la vergüenza de los Campeonatos Mundiales anuales, que dieron lugar a que una medianía como Nisipeanu llegara a ser Campeón Mundial.



Yo creo que cualquiera de los 18 primeros de la FIDE seria un digno campeon mundial. 
Yo entiendo lo que dices pero hay que dinamizar el ajedrez, hacerlo llegar al gran publico, el torneo de candidatos pasa completamente desapercibido y el campeonato del mundo tal como esta organizado es muy pastoso. 
Incluso lo que podria hacerse es de esos 18 limitar a uno por pais, es decir que jugara el primer ruso pero ya ninguno mas, lo mismo para los otros paises. 
18 jugadores de 18 paises distintos, bien promocionado, eso relanzaria el ajedrez.


----------



## propileos (25 Oct 2021)

917 dijo:


> La tradición del ajedrez quiere un duelo largo, frente a frente, cual gladiadores mentales. El ajedrez no es el fútbol.
> Acuérdate de la vergüenza de los Campeonatos Mundiales anuales, que dieron lugar a que una medianía como Nisipeanu llegara a ser Campeón Mundial.



Por cierto @917 si te gusta el ajedrez unete al equipo del foro hombre, te paso el enlace






CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS team







lichess.org


----------



## propileos (26 Oct 2021)

El equipo de nuestro antiguo compañero Galoppa " team entwicklung and kompensation", ha llegado a jugar en una ocasion en la primera division de la Bundesliga.
Ahora esta en tercera division, pero bueno, esta ahi en la elite.
Nosotros antes jugabamos en este equipo pero tras una serie de malentendidos decidimos jugar con nuestro propio equipo burbujo.
La verdad que ha hecho un gran equipo con muchos dosmiles, hurra por el.
Le deseamos mucha suerte desde aqui.






__





Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #fnY0oGK6


399 players compete in the Sep 23, 2021 Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM NeverEnough takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (26 Oct 2021)

Aqui estan todos los equipos que han ganado una o mas BUNDESLIGAS a lo largo de este año 2021


----------



## propileos (26 Oct 2021)

Este es el historico, los que han ganado 4 titulos o mas ...


----------



## propileos (28 Oct 2021)

Hoy jueves a la 8 de la tarde nueva edicion de la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera apoyar





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #PGENmT7Z


87 players compete in the Oct 28, 2021 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Hiperion3 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv


----------



## el mensa (28 Oct 2021)

A ver si termino pronto del dentista y me apunto.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL LIGA. 
Muy buenas noticias porque hemos quedado segundos y subimos a la categoria 9, nunca habiamos llegado tan lejos. 
Estabamos inscritos 14, la mayoria activos, muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 
Destacar a @Hiperión que se ha salido otra vez, se ha puesto a tirar del carro desde que llego, gracias por tu esfuerzo. 
Ha quedado primero del equipo y primero del torneo con 41 puntazos a 3+2, una bestialidad. 
Segundo del equipo ha sido uno de los cuñaos, Orospeda, que no es forero, espero que se apunte al Blitz de Navidad. 
Tercero David, que siempre esta pendiente de nosotros, muchas gracias David si nos lees. 
Cuarto Dominic que ha vuelto, se nota mucho cuando juega Dominic, le da un plus al equipo. 
Y quinto el otro cuñao @gueldos que ya es forero, se ha puesto avatar y todo. 
Tambien destacar a Leon que ha jugado con nosotros esta edicion, pasa como con Dominic, cuando estan le dan el plus al equipo que necesitamos para subir. 
Y bueno el resto luchando como leones, cada uno hace lo que puede. 
Tenemos un equipazo, hoy faltando mucha gente habitual hemos subido en una categoria tan complicada como la 10. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 


Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #PGENmT7Z


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> @propileos Me citas por el chat de lichess y luego no me contestas, ¿Que coño ha pasado hoy, que intenté apuntarme y no pude jugar en el equipo.?




no entiendo, para jugar en el equipo solo tienes que unirte, no hay contraseñas


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Intenté pero no jugué, te respondí por chat pero no contestaste, me uní, pero no me emparejaron, era todo distinto a la bundesliga, no me empané de nada, y me jodio un poco porque esta tarde las estaba moviendo bien.



Perdona, no he visto lo del chat, pero no tengo ningun mensaje del chat de lichess sin contestar, no se que ha podido pasar para que no hayas podido jugar. 
En principio el mecanismo es sencillo, solo hay que unirse y ya estas dentro del torneo. 
Puedes hacerte un nick de lichess nuevo si has tenido problemas con el que tienes ahora, quiza sea eso.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Problema ninguno, me dejó unirme, pero ni me emparejaban ni podía ver los resultados del resto del equipo, ni sabía si el torneo había empezado o no ni ritmo de juego. . . y salí.



Ah, y probaste a salir y volver a entrar, puede que fuera problema de la aplicacion.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pués no, estaba jugando y todo rulaba bien, vi tu mensaje y entré al link; o entré antes de empezar o no me emparejaron por otro motivo, de echo tú mensaje ni lo entendí 100%, solo contesté que no lo entendía y piqué el link, si lees lo que contesté entenderás lo que hablo.



si, yo vi tu mensaje y te conteste, pego aqui el capture




es solo el mensaje que envio a todos los del equipo para que jueguen la BUNDESLIGA, solo hay que pinchar el enlace y unirse, que es lo que hiciste tu. 
puede que lo de los emparejamientos sea porque a veces le cuesta al sistema, igual te saliste sin que le diera tiempo a emparejarte, hoy si note que le costaba mas de la cuenta, es que tiene que emparejar gente de distintos equipos y nosotros somos mas de 10 y hay otros equipo que son solo 3 o 4, estoy pensando y solo se me ocurre que pudo pasar eso, es decir que estaba en proceso de emparejamiento pero como tardaba te pensaste que fallaba algo y te saliste.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

Pues vaya, lo siento mucho @NPCpremiun , porque lo mas importante para mi es que los foreros jueguen en el equipo, eso es mas importante que los resultados. A ver si el proximo dia que juegues va todo bien.
Ya me iras diciendo para ver que es lo que falla, en el caso de que tengas mas problemas.


----------



## propileos (29 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Puede ser, también pensé que si era para jugar a 120 min. mejor escapar, o que lo de 120 min podía ser lo que faltaba para empezar, total que estube un rato y como no respondías ni me emparejaban seguí echando rápidas, a ver el domingo si puedo estar.



Vale, cambiare el aviso del torneo para que se entienda mejor, a veces hago las cosas pensando que estan bien y no me doy cuenta de que estan mal. Esta bien que me lo digan para poder rectificar.


----------



## propileos (31 Oct 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar






Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #7JdBgMiR


95 players compete in the Oct 31, 2021 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. MW1966 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
ApoloReloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL LIGA, quedamos en el puesto 4 cerca del ascenso, nos faltaban bastantes VIPS, a pleno rendimiento el equipo puede estar muy arriba. 
Tenemos un gran equipo. 
Estabamos 20 jugando, la mayoria activos, muchas gracias a los 20 por jugar. 
Muchos foreros, me alegro mucho de esto porque es el equipo del foro, hemos conseguido gente estupenda de fuera pero el equipo es el equipo del foro, paseamos el nombre de burbuja por el mundo esto es asi y asi aparece en el muro del equipo, con enlace a esta pagina. 
Se nos ha salido otra vez @Hiperión, el primero del equipo, ha quedado el 7 del torneo, por detras de 2 maestros internacionales. 
Es un lujo tener a este muchacho jugando con nosotros, gracias @Hiperión por apoyar al equipo. 
Segundo ha quedado @Lguizani, que no escribe en el foro pero es forero y como ya sabeis esta jugando la LIGA BURBUJA. 
Sin Lotfi la verdad que este equipo no seria posible. 
Tercero uno de los cuñaos @gueldos ya forero, como ya lee el foro no puedo hablar mal de el. 
Nos ha faltado el otro cuñao, orospeda, para ascender, espero que se anime a jugar el BLITZ DE NAVIDAD con nosotros. 
Grandes jugadores y mejores personas los cuñaos, una suerte haberlos conocido. 
El resto del equipo pues como siempre, luchandolas todas. 
Muchas gracias a todos nuevamente. 
El jueves mas emociones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #7JdBgMiR


95 players compete in the Oct 31, 2021 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. MW1966 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Como va lo de puntuar?
> parece que dan 3 por partida ganada, pero hae visto foreros a los que solo de dieron 2



Te dan 3 puntos si ganas con bersekeo, juegas con la mitad de tu tiempo y si ganas te dan 3 puntos, si ganas con tu tiempo normal te dan 2 puntos. 
Despues si ganas 3 seguidas la tercera te vale 4 puntos si es ganada normal, y 5 puntos si la ganas con bersekeo. 
Lo mismo si ganas la cuarta, la quinta, asi hasta que te ganan y se corta tu racha.
El bersekeo lo activas si quieres en la cuenta atras antes de comenzar cada partida, es un icono que se pone rojo cuando pasas el raton por el, esta debajo del cuadro a la derecha.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ni idea de como funciona el bersekeo, pero he jugado 4 y me han dado 12 con tu sistema hubiesen sido 10
> *edito* 2+2+4+4= 12, puede ser, pero me extraña, casi todos tenian 3 por victoria. Algunos 7 y 5 eso suena raro.



Es que a 5 + 0 se usa mucho el bersekeo, tienes 2 minutos y 30 segundos para la partida, es un tiempo razonable. 
Ademas el otro tiene 5 minutos sin incremento. 
A 3+2 se emplea menos porque al bersakear te quitan el incremento, solo tienes 1 minuto con 30 segundos y el otro tiene los 3 minutos mas el incremento.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Tú mismo, 3 victorias y 7 puntos, ¿Ganaste 2 normal + un bersaker?
> *Edito: *Coño pués sí, se puede ver abajo de la clasificación por equipos.
> La otra pregunta es ¿todos los equipos juegan igual número de partidas?



Si, yo hoy no pude jugar muchas partidas, gane 2 normales y 1 usando el bersekeo. 
Los equipos que tienen mas jugadores juegan mas partidas. 
Imaginate que hay 80 jugadores en total de los 10 equipos, pero la mitad son burbujos, entonces siempre hay un burbujo jugando. 
Esa asimetria se supone que se corrige con limitar el numero de lideres, si solo suman los 4 primeros de cada equipo pues el resultado final sera justo porque todos los equipos al menos tienen 4 jugadores. 
La cuestion es que en estas divisiones ya mas duras cada vez suman mas lideres, ahora en la 9 sumaban los 7 primeros, entonces los equipos de menos de 7 jugadores pierden puntos por ahi, pero bueno si no son capaces de juntarse 7 es un problema suyo tambien. 
Nosotros estos meses nos hemos preocupado de hacer un equipo grande, se han conseguido jugadores rusos, de estados unidos, de colombia, de la guyana, de brasil, de muchos sitios y se ha intentado que los foreros jueguen en el equipo, por eso ahora tenemos un equipo potente.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ya he visto, entonces yo no he sumado nada (9º) de saberlo hubiese jugado más, la idea es meter 20 puntacos en el 7º del equipo, eso casi asegura el ascenso y 11 puntos la permanencia, creo que comentar estos detalles puede hacer más competitivo el equipo, la base es cojonuda, siendo tantos es facil mantenerse lo hubiesemos conseguido incluso sin los 7 primeros. En bolumen somos una bestia parda.



Si, bueno, no estes pendiente de eso, cada cual que juegue lo que quiera, la idea es pasarlo bien juntos y aprender ajedrez, ese es el espiritu del equipo y del ajedrez en burbuja, @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr, llevan años trabajando en esto de forma gratuita y desinteresada, ellos fueron los pioneros, junto a otros foreros, y yo creo que estaran de acuerdo conmigo en lo que digo.
Hay gente del equipo que no suma puntos pero se la pasa bien compitiendo y comentando sus pacadas despues en burbuja, son mis amigos y yo quiero que jueguen con nosotros, es decir me pareceria muy triste si alguien deja de jugar en el equipo porque no "suma" puntos. 
Somos el equipo PACO de BURBUJA, no somos un equipo de elite ni queremos serlo. 
Hace unos dias gano la BUNDESLIGA un equipo de 50 Grandes Maestros, pero ese equipo creo que ya ha desaparecido, se juntan para algo determinado pero en realidad no representan a nadie ni son nada, nosotros somos el equipo del FORO. 
Vamos a una y vamos todos, no queremos dejar a nadie atras.


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 Nov 2021)

Si el formato es perfecto para eso, cuantos más mejor, yo soy competitivo, pero está claro que el que no lo sea tambien aporta, ser muchos es importante. Y en esta competición yo diría que es básico. Ser muchos siempre anima, no hay presión porque solo puntuan los mejores, a más jugadores menos presión, si es facil ver que los que bajan son por falta de jente, no de nivel,
*Hopfenstopfer: *Este equipo bajo en nuestro grupo, su promedio de elo *2228* eran solo 3, imposible. En ese aspecto nosotros somos el no va más, hoy eramos 20 (19, uno no jugó) nosotros *1889*, el segundo promedio de elo más bajo, y a 7 puntitos del ascenso. Está clarísimo que cuantos más mejor.


----------



## propileos (1 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Si el formato es perfecto para eso, cuantos más mejor, yo soy competitivo, pero está claro que el que no lo sea tambien aporta, ser muchos es importante. Y en esta competición yo diría que es básico. Ser muchos siempre anima, no hay presión porque solo puntuan los mejores, a más jugadores menos presión, si es facil ver que los que bajan son por falta de jente, no de nivel,
> *Hopfenstopfer: *Este equipo bajo en nuestro grupo, su promedio de elo *2228* eran solo 3, imposible. En ese aspecto nosotros somos el no va más, hoy eramos 20 (19, uno no jugó) nosotros *1889*, el segundo promedio de elo más bajo, y a 7 puntitos del ascenso. Está clarísimo que cuantos más mejor.




Si, bueno, lo mejor de la BUNDESLIGA que juegas a veces con gente de +2400 que te hacen ver tus debilidades, despues puedes estudiar sus partidas como te ganaron y corregir cosas. 
A mi me paso con la variante del avance de la Caro Kann, estaba jugando 3 e5 Af5, pero es un error porque te hacen 4 g4 y te matan, tengo pendiente un gif de como se ataca la Caro kann con la variante del avance en el hilo de la Caro kann. 
Ahora juego 3 e5 c5 y llego a posiciones mas saneadas. 
Despues pierdo igual porque no tengo calidad en el medio juego pero al menos he adquirido un poco mas de conocimiento.


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para los foreros que quieran participar. 
Hoy toca a 3+0 buen ritmo para los bersekeros.






Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #vvNY3cbo


84 players compete in the Nov 4, 2021 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM Matanzas67 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto


----------



## propileos (4 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA de hoy jueves, nos hemos quedado cuartos a un punto del ascenso. 
Quiero pedir perdon lo primero porque he jugado como el culo. 
Con mucho empanamiento, he tirado partidas que tenia ganadas y pacadas varias. 
Si te pasa en un torneo individual no pasa nada, pero jugando para el equipo te sientes jodido, ves que hay gente que se ha esforzado mucho. 
Bueno el equipo esta muy fuerte, estabamos jugando 20 jugadores, muchos foreros, la mayoria activos. 
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 
Quiero destacar a Leon, Vangill y @GM GranMonarca, que se han salido. 
Leon y Vangill siempre estan arriba son unos fenomenos. 
Y GM ya no se que decir de el, la garra que tiene este tio, es impresionante. 
Los otros 17 pues dandolo todo como siempre. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 
El domingo nuevas emociones. 

Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #vvNY3cbo


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde el equipo juega la BUNDESLIGA.
Es a un ritmo de 3+2, no metais bersekeo.
Pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera apoyar.

Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #sWFIRQZV


Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, nos quedamos quintos a 4 puntos del ascenso.
Nuestros VIPS jugaron muy bien, fallamos los PACOS, nos cuesta sumar, tenemos que estudiar mas, libros, videos, los tutoriales paco.
Pues un poquito cuando se pueda, en lugar de jugar partidas pues ese rato que juegas 4 o 5 partidas random dedicarlo al estudio.
Yo el primero que jugue muy mal.
Tenemos grandes jugadores, @Hiperión @ApoloCreed @Lguizani etc, pues se trata de esforzarnos un poco para no desentonar mucho con ellos.
No se entienda esto como una critica porque yo se que todo el mundo, del primero al ultimo, se deja la piel por el equipo, sobre eso no puedo decirle nada a nadie, solo se trata de sugerencias para mejorar todos pues.
Yo con ese animo trabajo en los TUTORIALES PACO.
Bueno hoy estabamos 20 jugando, tenemos un equipazo, nos falta ajustar algunas cosas para ir subiendo de categorias, yo creo que llegaremos lejos en la BUNDESLIGA.
Cuando seamos famosos haremos giras mundiales como los Harlem Globetrotters.
Gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo.
Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #sWFIRQZV


86 players compete in the Nov 7, 2021 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Ergashev takes the prize home!




lichess.org





El jueves nuevas emociones.


----------



## propileos (8 Nov 2021)

Gano el torneo del domingo el uzbeko ERGASHEV que ocupa el puesto 2.620 del mundo en BLITZ.


----------



## propileos (8 Nov 2021)

Por cierto que ERGASHEV perdio contra nuestro campeon @Hiperión, pego aqui la partida. 









Blitz Chess • Ergashev vs Hiperion3


Ergashev (2518) plays Hiperion3 (2282) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Ergashev resigned after 58 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (8 Nov 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Por cierto que ERGASHEV perdio contra nuestro campeon @Hiperión, pego aqui la partida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que jugué contra él, cuando pueda entro a ver porque recuerdo un 2.500 y pico de nombre raro que me fundió con bersek y todo.


----------



## propileos (11 Nov 2021)

Dentro de media hora comienza la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA.





__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #dexFzJgh


104 players compete in the Nov 11, 2021 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. waldhase85 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto


----------



## Juanmeti (11 Nov 2021)

hola amigos
que tal estais


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Nov 2021)

Juanmeti dijo:


> hola amigos
> que tal estais



Hola Juanmeti, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Juanmeti (11 Nov 2021)

por favor apuntenme soy del equipo


----------



## Juanmeti (11 Nov 2021)

gracias por recibirme


----------



## propileos (12 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA.
Buenas noticias, quedamos en segundo lugar y por tanto subimos a la 8.
No sabemos que habra en la 8, este es el viaje al corazon de las tinieblas paco del ejercito burbujo.
Quedo primero del equipo @Robii, exhibicion de nuestro benjamin, una alegria verlo jugando con nosotros.
Agradecimientos a su padre @jorge por lo que le toca.
Segundo del equipo quedo nuestro amigo de Niteroi, Vangill, que siempre ha apoyado al equipo.
No es forero y no va a leer esto pero nuestro agradecimiento desde aqui.
Tercero quedo Orospeda, el cuñao de @gueldos, espero que se haga forero pronto. 
Bueno sin los cuñaos no hubieramos sobido.
Esta todo escrito, habia unos cuñaos en lichess y han acabado aqui, como no podia ser de otra manera. 
Como los jamones estan encargados ya solo nos falta el numero de la loteria paco, el año que viene lo preparo.
Bueno en total estamos 16 todos ahi peleandolas todas en chandall como nos corresponde como burbujos y foreros de bien.
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar.
Pego aqui el resultado final.

Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #dexFzJgh


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2021)

Hoy Domingo nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA, nuestro estreno en la categoria 8, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #vnsJPYV4


107 players compete in the Nov 14, 2021 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Smuelli takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Malas noticias porque quedamos en la posicion 8 y bajamos otra vez a la novena division. 
No se que paso, ibamos de los primeros siempre. 
Bueno quiero primero pedir disculpas a todos porque no pude jugar todo el torneo. 
Luego destacar a Vangill que quedo primero del equipo. 
No es forero y se dejo la piel ahi por burbuja, grande Vangill. 
El es lider de un equipo de Niteroi el NXN, yo intento apoyar en sus torneos. 
Si alguien quiere apoyar a su equipo debe buscar el nick de Vangill en lichess y despues buscar en los equipos en los que participa, pinchais en NXN y despues de unas horas se aceptara la solicitud. 
Yo le dije que haria publicidad de su equipo entre los burbujos. 
Quiero destacar tambien a @hank100 que se ha hecho 17 puntos, luchandolas todas.
Lo quiero destacar porque en otros hilos se habla de el como un extraño y no me parece justo.
Yo me llevo muy bien con el, es una persona afable, y juega con nosotros todo lo que puede. 
Entonces solo tengo que decirle, thank you very much Hank, nada mas que eso.
Y tambien quiero destacar a @Vorsicht que al final del torneo me decia que igual era mejor si no jugara. 
Vamos a ver, este es el equipo del foro, lo bueno es que jugamos los del foro, es nuestro equipo. 
Yo prefiero que @Vorsicht @Nothing @Ignadaptado @ApoloCreed @Cazarr @Taxi_Driver y el resto de foreros esten jugando a ascender de categoria o ganar campeonatos.
El objetivo del equipo no es ganar torneos es que la gente del foro tenga su equipo de ajedrez para hacer sus pacadas. 
A mi lo que me provoca tristeza es cuando me falta un forero no bajar de categoria en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Y yo creo que todos aqui pensamos asi, entonces ya sabes @Vorsicht tu cuando quieras a jugar, este es tu equipo y punto. 
Bueno, pego aqui el resultado final, el jueves nos vemos en la 9. 

Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #vnsJPYV4


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Nov 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA.
> Malas noticias porque quedamos en la posicion 8 y bajamos otra vez a la novena division.
> No se que paso, ibamos de los primeros siempre.
> Bueno quiero primero pedir disculpas a todos porque no pude jugar todo el torneo.
> ...



Gran tragedia, yo llegué tarde y vi que estabamos en puestos de descenso, empecé a meter premoves como si no hubiese otro día, y me dejé una dama limpia en la tercera, solo pude jugar 6, y no sumé para el equipo, lamentable porque estabamos muy igualados con el que se salvó, de hecho no entiendo cual es el desempate, porque teniamos los mismos puntos y nuestro jugador 8 tenia uno más que el de ellos.


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Gran tragedia, yo llegué tarde y vi que estabamos en puestos de descenso, empecé a meter premoves como si no hubiese otro día, y me dejé una dama limpia en la tercera, solo pude jugar 6, y no sumé para el equipo, lamentable porque estabamos muy igualados con el que se salvó, de hecho no entiendo cual es el desempate, porque teniamos los mismos puntos y nuestro jugador 8 tenia uno más que el de ellos.



Bueno ha sido un cumulo de cosas que se han unido para que descendamos. 
Pero bueno es un accidente. 
Tenemos equipo para volver a la 8 sin problemas.


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Me explicas lo del desempate?



No porque no tengo ni idea de que criterios utilizan. 
Nos han puesto el 8 y a los otros el 7 y no se cual es el reglamento sobre esto. 
Por cierto que los que han quedado 7 son los de la propia revista que organiza el torneo creo. 
Imagino que lo habran hecho bien y esta todo legal, confio en ellos.


----------



## Vorsicht (15 Nov 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA.
> Malas noticias porque quedamos en la posicion 8 y bajamos otra vez a la novena division.
> No se que paso, ibamos de los primeros siempre.
> Bueno quiero primero pedir disculpas a todos porque no pude jugar todo el torneo.
> ...



Muchas gracias Propi!!!! Saldremos del infierno!!!


----------



## propileos (16 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


>



No hombre que sera un proceso mecanico, habra una explicacion logica pero paso de buscar el reglamento del torneo o de lichess para el tema de los desempates.


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2021)

Hoy a las 8 de la tarde BUNDESLIGA, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar





__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #EHusJz7u


129 players compete in the Nov 18, 2021 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. El4in takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Y?



Bueno pego el enlace para el que quiera jugar, pincha el enlace y ya esta en el torneo NPC. 
Aviso del torneo en varios sitios, aunque bueno ya se sabe que la BUNDESLIGA es siempre jueves y domingo a las 8 de la tarde.


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA.
Nos quedamos en cuarto lugar empatados a puntos con el tercero, nuestro destino PACO.
La culpa fue mia porque la ultima partida la tenia ganada dentro del tiempo pero de repente le regale la dama, hice la segunda jugada antes que la primera y me deje la dama.
Con esos 2 puntos yo hubiera sumado 1 mas que Vangill y hubieramos subido.
Pido disculpas.
Sobre todo a @Hiperión que mantiene la concentracion todo el tiempo.
Ha sumado 42 puntos y ha quedado segundo del torneo, es otro nivel.
Muchas gracias Hiperion por tu entrega al equipo.
Hoy tambien jugo Dominic (hungryabricot), nuestro compañero de Montreal, que hizo segundo del equipo.
Se pasa de vez en cuando Dominic, gracias desde aqui.
Tercero quedo @Jean-de-la-fontaine que ahora es forero, espero que no se ponga a leer los hilos de burbuja y siga con nosotros.
Cuarto quedo @SpeedyGonzalez, que hizo un gran torneo, gracias Darke.
Quinto el ahora tambien forero @gueldos, siempre apoyando al equipo, gracias cuñao.
Sexto quedo @knight gracias por el apoyo.
Y septimo nuestro compañero de Niteroi, Vangill, que no es forero pero siempre ha apoyado al equipo.
Bueno hoy aportaban puntos los 7 primeros, conforme se sube de categoria cada vez suma mas gente puntos, en la la primera division creo que suman los 14 primeros, lo digo de memoria.
Nosotros en total hoy estabamos 18, la mayoria activos, tenemos un gran equipo, hay otros equipos por ahi con 4 o 5 pelaos.
Y eso que faltaba mucha gente, cuando se juntan 5 o 6 VIPS subimos con facilidad, desde luego esta no es nuestra division, estamos fuera de sitio, incluso la 8 se me hace pequeña para nosotros.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final, el domingo nuevas emociones.





__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #EHusJz7u


129 players compete in the Nov 18, 2021 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. El4in takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (19 Nov 2021)

Ayer solo pude jugar 4 partidas en las que merecí mejor suerte, solo pude hacer unas tablas. La lástima es que tenía las 4 ganadas, 2 contra dosmiles y pico (solo una me bersekearon) pero con las prisas la cagué.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Nov 2021)

Demostración de lo PACO que se puede ser...: Ayer me enteré de cómo va eso de bersekhear... Nunca suelo mirar el reloj.

Las próximas serán diferentes.

Y cierto es que no ando muy bien de concentración últimamente y eso tiene un precio


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2021)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Demostración de lo PACO que se puede ser...: Ayer me enteré de cómo va eso de bersekhear... Nunca suelo mirar el reloj.
> 
> Las próximas serán diferentes.
> 
> Y cierto es que no ando muy bien de concentración últimamente y eso tiene un precio



Gran torneo Darke, gracias por apoyar al equipo. 
El bersekeo solo funciona en los torneos, pero cuando hay incremento no hay que jugar con berserk, porque al bersakeador le quitan el incremento y al bersekeado no. 
Cuando la BUNDESLIGA es a 3+2, y echas berserk, tu juegas a 1,5 +0, y el otro a 3+2. 
Hombre si juegas al segundo sin gastar tiempo se puede hacer, pero hay que ser muy bueno para eso. 
Si que es viable cuando en la BUNDESLIGA se juega a 5+0 y 3+0 porque el otro tampoco tiene incremento. 
Yo creo que vale mas ganar partidas seguidas, concentrarse en eso, porque si ganas 4 partidas seguidas son 2+2+4+4, es decir 12 puntacos en 4 partidas, como si las hubieras ganado todas con berserk.


----------



## propileos (19 Nov 2021)

Se habia apuntado @kurwa al equipo y le estaba hablando en polaco, pensaba que era un polaco. 
Bienvenido al equipo. 
Ya sabes que los jueves y domingos a las 8 de la tarde jugamos la BUNDESLIGA, son casi 2 horas de competicion pero no es necesario que juegues las 2 horas, te puedes meter cuando quieras y jugar media hora y retirarte, para toma de contacto y ver si te gusta. 
Estamos en la division 9, llegamos a estar en la 8 pero descendimos.


----------



## propileos (21 Nov 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde tenemos nueva jornada de la BUNDESLIGA.
Es a un ritmo de juego de 5+0, muy bueno para los bersekeadores.
Animo burbujos.

Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #WocGrJDC


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Nov 2021)

Aprobecho para comentarte lo que puede reportarnos algún puntito extra.
Resulta que hoy me metieron un Berseker un tipo de 2400 y pico, era la primera vez que me lo hacían y pensé una cosa, ¿Por que arriesgar contra alguien inferior pudiendo hacrelo contra uno más duro? Jugamos normal, y cuando apàrece uno que nos saca >300 puntos, bersekeamos, a fin de cuentas las posibilidades de perder son casi las mismas, y si ganamos sumamos más, aparte del daño psicológico al rival, ¿que os parece la idea?
Por cierto, vete sumando para tu pacotutorial de Contragambito Albin aún está calentita.








Blitz Chess • Pommesjohn vs OtroNPC


Pommesjohn (2229) plays OtroNPC (2088) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Pommesjohn resigned after 18 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





@ApoloCreed mira lo que pasa cuando te dejas dama y no abandonas:
Más de lo mismo, no abandonar.








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. forfeits by time after 25 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




miniatura tirando dama








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. won by checkmate after 10 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Me dejo dama otra vez . . . ¿Y?








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. resigned after 25 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Seguimos con las damas








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. won by checkmate after 30 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org












Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. won by checkmate after 41 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Y todas de esta semana.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 Nov 2021)

es que en un 3+0 es una historia muy diferente,ahi vale lo mismo jugar bien gastando tiempo que jugar un poco menos bien pero mas rapido…lo normal es lucharlo todo salvo posicion manifiestamente desesperada.

digamos que si mi rival tiene una torre limpia de ventaja y aun un minuto de reloj yo la verdad es que paso de intentarlo,si le quedan 20 segundos y una posicion que aun con esa torre no permita ir con el piloto automatico puesto pues si…

PD: desconozco quien sera ese anonimo pero alguien con un nivel minimo pierde una partida de cada 100 con una dama limpia de ventaja,yo desde luego no lo lucharia…


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Nov 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> es que en un 3+0 es una historia muy diferente,ahi vale lo mismo jugar bien gastando tiempo que jugar un poco menos bien pero mas rapido…lo normal es lucharlo todo salvo posicion manifiestamente desesperada.
> 
> digamos que si mi rival tiene una torre limpia de ventaja y aun un minuto de reloj yo la verdad es que paso de intentarlo,si le quedan 20 segundos y una posicion que aun con esa torre no permita ir con el piloto automatico puesto pues si…
> 
> PD: desconozco quien sera ese anonimo pero alguien con un nivel minimo pierde una partida de cada 100 con una dama limpia de ventaja,yo desde luego no lo lucharia…



Pero has visto las partidas que te he puesto, en la 1ª me dejo la dama limpia en la jugada 8, sin compensación ningina, (La segunda es un sacrificio por mate, no cuenta) 3ª y 4ª me cuelgo la dama en la 14 y en la 11, no hay apuros, donde si los hay es en la ultima, pero soy yo el que los tiene, me dejo dama contra torre teniendo 49 segundos contra 1:43 y cuando el se cuelga la suya me quedan 4 segundos contra 25 y pego mate. Mira el tiempo: abandonar = perder, luchar puede ser cualquier cosa.


----------



## propileos (22 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, muy buenas noticias, quedamos en primer lugar y subimos a la 8 otra vez. 
La verdad que ha sido una exhibicion burbujil, le hemos sacado mas de 30 puntos al segundo equipo. 
Sacada de chorra total.
Estabamos 22 jugando ademas, tenemos un equipo que impone, y eso que nos faltaban muchos jugadores buenos. 
El primero del equipo ha sido @Hiperión ha quedado quinto de la clasificacion del torneo. 
Creo que esta uno o dos peldaños por encima de cualquiera del equipo. 
No sabemos quien es Hiperion, puede que sea alguien importante en el mundo del ajedrez.
Segundo del equipo @Lguizani, nuestro amigo de Montreal, que tambien participa en la LIGA BURBUJA, un jugador enorme y un gran compañero.
Tercero @Robii, nuestra gran esperanza burbuja. No sabemos cual es el techo de Rober, es la gran incertidumbre del foro, con el tiempo lo sabremos, espero que estos torneos que juega con nosotros le sean de utilidad. 
Cuarto ha sido Ajedrez Telegrafico. 
Ajedrez Telegrafico es lider de un equipo en lichess y estaban jugando la BUNDESLIGA, yo lo conoci aqui y le invite a unirse a nuestro equipo para otros torneos. 
No se si es que su equipo ya no juega BUNDESLIGA o que pasa, el caso es que ultimamente viene jugando con nosotros. 
Una persona muy cordial, si quereis saludarlo y darle la bienvenida al equipo su nick de lichess es Ajedrez_Telegrafico.
Quinto nuestro compañero y nuevo forero @Jean-de-la-fontaine, el es profesor de Ajedrez, da clases, pero bueno lo tenemos aqui gratis, yo le he prometido varios jamones eso si. 
Sexto nuestro forero guiri @hank100 un tio estupendo, siempre dandolo todo por el equipo. 
Y Septimo @NPCpremiun otro jugador espectacular, tenemos buenos jugadores en el foro, claro que si. 
Hace poco se unieron otros 2 foreros al equipo, y yo creo que habra en el foro mas gente que juega al ajedrez, espero que se vayan uniendo al equipo. 
Bueno sumaban puntos los 7 primeros, el resto pues las hemos peleado todas sin rendirnos. 
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 
El jueves jugamos en la 8. 






__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #WocGrJDC


92 players compete in the Nov 21, 2021 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Cellini takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Vorsicht (22 Nov 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, muy buenas noticias, quedamos en primer lugar y subimos a la 8 otra vez.
> La verdad que ha sido una exhibicion burbujil, le hemos sacado mas de 30 puntos al segundo equipo.
> Sacada de chorra total.
> Estabamos 22 jugando ademas, tenemos un equipo que impone, y eso que nos faltaban muchos jugadores buenos.
> ...



Menos mal que tenía cosas que hacer y no he jugao, sino no salimos del hoyo!!!


----------



## propileos (22 Nov 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Menos mal que tenía cosas que hacer y no he jugao, sino no salimos del hoyo!!!



No digas eso, ademas te he buscado en la lista ¿donde esta Vorsicht?, tu si te apetece y tienes tiempo juega, es tu equipo Vorsicht. 
Nosotros no sumamos pero le damos el caracter PACO al equipo, que tambien es importante.


----------



## el mensa (22 Nov 2021)

Buenos consejos de NPC y Apolo en esta página, sois dos puntos de vista opuestos pero no radicales. Así que la decisión de estilo queda a criterio del burbujista. 

Por cierto, ayer me dejé una dama limpiamente con la partida medio ganada y seguí apretando pero pringué el final. 

Desde que estoy analizando y estudiando con calma mis partidas de la liga burbuja noto cierto salto de nivel en los blitz. Sigo con balances desfavorables pero aprieto mucho más a mis rivales, no me dan palizas y me suelen ganar por un error puntual y finales ajustados.


----------



## propileos (25 Nov 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde BUNDESLIGA.
Pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #yxTUudKY


131 players compete in the Nov 25, 2021 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa


----------



## propileos (26 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA hemos quedado en el puesto 5, es decir que nos mantenemos en la division 8. 
Estabamos 16 inscritos, la mayoria activos. 
Tenemos un equipo muy fuerte, faltaba mucha gente y nos hemos mantenido en la 8 sin problemas. 
Hoy quiero destacar a @GM GranMonarca y @Triptolemo que han sumado 43 puntazos para el equipo, y ninguno de los 2 llega a 1800 de elo. 
Es admirable el pundonor y la garra que tienen estos tios. 
Siempre poniendolos encima de la mesa, mis dies tios mis dies. 
Hoy quedo primero del equipo @Jean-de-la-fontaine que ademas de compañero del equipo ahora se ha hecho forero, espero que no se meta nunca en el principal ni se ponga a mirar hilos en la guarderia. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final. 
El domingo mas emociones. 

Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #yxTUudKY


----------



## propileos (28 Nov 2021)

Hoy domingo a la 8 de la tarde BUNDESLIGA.
Es a 3+2, da igual que juegues rapido y de puta madre los 2 primeros minutos, si cuando falten 15 segundos para acabar cometes un fallo el otro te machacara aprovechando el incrementito.
Y mejor no bersakear, para mi gusto claro, el bersakeador pierde el incremento.
Bueno pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.

Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #HpyKQAXP


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
GranMonarca @GM GranMonarca
lonchafinista @favelados
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa


----------



## propileos (28 Nov 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, quedamos en quinto lugar, estuvimos rondando el tercer puesto todo el torneo pero al final no pudo ser. 
Estabamos 16 jugando, gracias a todos por jugar y apoyar al equipo. 
Primero de nuestro equipo fue @Hiperión faro del equipo, gracias en nombre de todos por tu esfuerzo todas las jornadas. 
Segundo @NPCpremiun que tambien se ha tomado en serio esto y le esta dando duro, un gran jugador ademas. Muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo NPC. 
Tercero fue el lobo castillo, del equipo de los lobos de venezuela, es un equipo en el que estoy jugando, lo pondre en el muro del equipo como equipo amigo, para el que los quiera apoyar. 
Bueno el resto luchandolas todas, como tiene que ser. 
El jueves jugamos otra vez en la 8, a ver que pasa. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #HpyKQAXP


104 players compete in the Nov 28, 2021 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM Saddan takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Nov 2021)

Muchos citados y pocos en la arena, el resultado fue bueno, pero con menos de 20 jugadores es dificil meter la patita en el ascenso, yo jueves no creo que pueda estar, así que hay que ponerse las pilas. Aprobecho para mencionar a @Triptolemo Que jugó un total de 20 partidas y se marcó un bersaker contra un 2.583 eso es espiritu combativo y lo demás tonterías. Performance de +300 y metiendose en el 4º puesto del equipo pese a ser el 2º por la cola en elo, simplemente impresionante.


----------



## propileos (29 Nov 2021)

@Triptolemo y GranMonarca son los mayores espectaculos de la BUNDESLIGA.
No puedo citar a GranMonarca, no se si es que ha capado eso o si ha cerrado la cuenta o que pasa.
Ah vale que vuelve a ser
@calopez narcotraficante


----------



## propileos (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## propileos (1 Dic 2021)

@Libertadpuebloespañol el jueves en la BUNDESLIGA jugamos de nuevo contra tu amigo









Namig Guliyev - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













GM titan00013 (2788)


GM titan00013 played 51148 games since Feb 13, 2020. Current Bullet rating: 2788.




lichess.org





Bueno le puede tocar a cualquiera, espero que podamos derrotarlo y colgar el video, esta vez si.


----------



## Libertadpuebloespañol (1 Dic 2021)

Mítico el Guliyev. Cuando saque tiempo regreso a la Bundesliga y les damos pal pelo.


----------



## propileos (2 Dic 2021)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BUNDESLIGA.
GULIYEV NOS ESPERA.
PEGO EL ENLACE DEL TORNEO PARA EL QUE QUIERA JUGAR.






Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #CzjSYmld


113 players compete in the Dec 2, 2021 Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (3 Dic 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA, buenas noticias porque salvamos la categoria, quedamos en sexto lugar y seguimos en la division 8.
Hoy no estabamos muchos solo 12, pero ha jugado mucha gente que no es habitual, la verdad que tenemos un banquillo del copon. 
12 jugadores es poco para nosotros pero muchos equipos estan jugando la BUNDESLIGA con 4 o 5 jugadores. 
Nosotros a un 80 por ciento estariamos en las primera division sin problemas. 
Primero del equipo @Hiperión que esta pilotando el equipo desde que llego, un fenomeno de jugador y un gran compañero.
Segundo del equipo ha sido Lotfi, nuestro compañero de Montreal, que nunca falla, nuestro agradecimiento desde aqui. 
Tercero una sorpresa, Adriana Morreale. 
Adriana esta en el equipo de Galoppa, no se que ha pasado porque ha jugado con nosotros hoy. 
Igual se confundio de boton.
Para el que no conozca a Galoppa es un aleman que estaba en el equipo, pero hizo un equipo propio para jugar la BUNDESLIGA, y al principio los del equipo CAFE PI BURBUJA jugabamos la BUNDESLIGA en su equipo. 
Pero por una serie de malentendidos me expulso del equipo, y entonces decidimos jugar nosotros la BUNDESLIGA con nuestro propio equipo. 
Galoppa es una persona muy particular, a mi me quito de su chat, no he podido hablar con el despues de lo sucedido, no se si alguien ha hablado con el en estos ultimos meses. 
Bueno hurra por Adriana. 
Cuarto el artista llamado nuevamente @calopez narcotraficante, uno de los mayores espectaculos de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Quinto @pemebe uno de los mejores jugadores del foro y del equipo, se nota cuando esta jugando, siempre suma, gracias Pemebe. 
Y sexto @Triptolemo, otro de los mayores espectaculos de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Tripto siempre en mi equipo. 
El resto luchandolas todas como leones, como corresponde a foreros de bien. 
Se echo en falta a @naufragodelpisito @el mensa @Nothing @Vorsicht y otros de la panda, nos sentimos cojos sin vosotros, que lo sepais. 
Hoy se nos escapo vivo otra vez Guliyev por cierto.
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final, el domingo nuevas emociones. 






Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #CzjSYmld


113 players compete in the Dec 2, 2021 Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Nothing (3 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA, buenas noticias porque salvamos la categoria, quedamos en sexto lugar y seguimos en la division 8.
> Hoy no estabamos muchos solo 12, pero ha jugado mucha gente que no es habitual, la verdad que tenemos un banquillo del copon.
> 12 jugadores es poco para nosotros pero muchos equipos estan jugando la BUNDESLIGA con 4 o 5 jugadores.
> Nosotros a un 80 por ciento estariamos en las primera division sin problemas.
> ...



Sabes que yo me apunto a lo que sea manquepierda 

Normalmente los jueves no llego a tiempo, aunque me uno igual aunque sea tarde, pero ayer acabé tardísimo


----------



## propileos (4 Dic 2021)

@Triptolemo ya le he escrito a Guliyev. 





Le escribi en julio para felicitarle porque su equipo ascendio a la 10, el no me contesto ni nada, ya no me acordaba de eso. 
No le he pedido que se una al equipo, solo le he dado las gracias por jugar la BUNDESLIGA y asi tener nosotros la oportunidad de poder jugar contra un GRAN MAESTRO bla bla bla. 
No creo que entre en conversacion conmigo pero bueno, lo intentamos. 
Hay foreros que no quieren jugar en el equipo porque hay gente que no es forera jugando en el equipo, bueno la verdad que en parte los comprendo pero me causa un hondo pesar. 
Ya se intento hacer un equipo de solo-foreros pero no funciona, por eso estamos sobreviviendo por el momento con gente de fuera. 
Yo a todos estos compañeros espero verlos en alguna BUNDESLIGA o en algun torneo del equipo jugando con nosotros, porque a la final este es su equipo, el equipo del foro.
Pero tengo que buscar gente de fuera, la ultima BUNDESLIGA estabamos solo 12, el ultimo torneo estabamos solo 6. 
Tengo que buscar gente de fuera para que el equipo crezca y sobreviva.


----------



## propileos (5 Dic 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde jugamos BUNDESLIGA.
Pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.

Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #i5lKOFBi



Foreros del equipo.

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (6 Dic 2021)

@naufragodelpisito esta en conversaciones con Paco Vallejo para que entre en el equipo, el no juega pero entrara Vallejo en su lugar.


----------



## propileos (6 Dic 2021)

Ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL LIGA. 
Nos quedamos en cuarta posicion, entonces el jueves volveremos a jugar en la categoria 8. 
Hemos ido pegados al tercero todo el torneo pero al final del torneo todos equipos aceleran menos nosotros, no se porque. 
Creo que los alemanes saben algo que nosotros no sabemos. 

Bueno el primero de nosotros fue @Hiperión, ya no se que decir de Hiperion. 
Segundo Leon que volvio, estaba un poco perdido, gracias Leon te queremos.
Tercero @Jean-de-la-fontaine, gracias David. 
David ha entrado con fuerza en el equipo y en el foro, son impulsos sanos que nos vienen muy bien la verdad. 
Cuarto @NPCpremiun que esta muy enchufado, ha estudiado a fondo todo el funcionamiento de la KARTOFFEL, me estaba explicando que se toma un cafe y deja de jugar cada x partidas porque despues entra y es mas facil sumar. 
Ya lo explicaras eso bien para ver si podemos mejorar los resultados asi. 
Quinto fue el lobo Castillo, que es un amigo de Venezuela. 
Tenemos varios equipos amigos, y gente de esos equipos viene a veces a apoyar a los burbujos. 
Los enlaces estan en el muro del equipo, para que la gente que se quiera unir a estos equipos amigos lo pueda hacer. 
Sexto Lotfi, nuestro amigo de Montreal, siempre apoyando. 
Y Septimo fue Ajedrez, otro amigo argentino, que nos apoya en la BUNDESLIGA, estaba jugandola con su propio equipo pero lo dejaron y ahora el juega con nosotros. 


Bueno en total estabamos 20, somos un gran equipo, gracias a todos por jugar. 
Pego el enlace con el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #i5lKOFBi


98 players compete in the Dec 5, 2021 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. chinanudeln takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito esta en conversaciones con Paco Vallejo para que entre en el equipo, el no juega pero entrara Vallejo en su lugar.



Caramba,caramba mantengo conversaciones privadas y las haces públicas. A eso en mi pueblo tiene un nombre y luego tanto lloriquear de que el equipo se muere sin sus amados FALSURRONES guiris y le llevo a Hiperion y mismo, y esta Gueldos y ahora NPC.Perohay que llorar y si hay que chuparsela a un Cafe Pi que no consumían ni café y se lo cerraron.Prefiero caer como Burbujista que vivir arrodillado.Ahora ya no me pidas nada


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Dic 2021)

@naufragodelpisito @propileos tengamos paz...


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (6 Dic 2021)

Personalmente, no estuve fino ayer, en la Bundesliga. Ya habrá dias mejores (¡y peores!) 

Sin ánimo de sonar muy pasteloso, Propileos tiene mucha "culpa" de que la gente se implique. Estoy harto de leer mensajes fríos y automatizados de otros líderes de equipos. Detesto esa impersonalización. 
Aquí se nota la cercanía y el entusiasmo del jefe maño.
Hala, ya está dicho.


----------



## propileos (6 Dic 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Caramba,caramba mantengo conversaciones privadas y las haces públicas. A eso en mi pueblo tiene un nombre y luego tanto lloriquear de que el equipo se muere sin sus amados FALSURRONES guiris y le llevo a Hiperion y mismo, y esta Gueldos y ahora NPC.Perohay que llorar y si hay que chuparsela a un Cafe Pi que no consumían ni café y se lo cerraron.Prefiero caer como Burbujista que vivir arrodillado.Ahora ya no me pidas nada




Joder @naufragodelpisito, no te pongas asi, yo he hablado con Carlsen y Luison y lo he publicado aqui.
Hace poco invitamos a Guliyev y puse hasta la captura.
Yo de las cosas privadas que me has contado no he publicado nada.
Pero si has hablado con Vallejo yo creo que se puede decir.
Estaria bien que Vallejo y tu jugarais la BUNDESLIGA con nosotros.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> . . . Cuarto @NPCpremiun que esta muy enchufado, *ha estudiado a fondo todo el funcionamiento de la KARTOFFEL, me estaba explicando* que se toma un cafe y deja de jugar *cada x partidas *porque *despues entra y es mas facil sumar.
> Ya lo explicaras eso bien para ver si podemos mejorar los resultados asi.* . . .
> Bueno en total estabamos 20, somos un gran equipo, gracias a todos por jugar.
> Pego el enlace con el resultado final.
> ...



Intento explicar un poco mejor lo que llamaré: 
*"tecnica para optimizar puntuación cuando estás en la llama"


*​En primer lugar solo aconsejo esta tecnica si se dan 3 circunstancias:
*1º- *Para* jugadores de >1900 y <2200 *y dandose tambien otros factores,
*2º- Estar en la zona de puntos* (7 primeros del equipo) o a un punto del 7º, e IMPORTANTÍSIMO,
*3º- Haber ganado las dos ultimas partidas* del torneo, (te aparece una llama entreel nick y la puntuación)
Si no se dan estes tres factores lo mejor es jugar cuantas más mejor. 
El tema es que *las victorias consecutivas a partir de la 3ª suman 4 puntos para el equipo* en lugar de 2, algo sobrevalorado en mi opinión, y que faborece claramente a los jugadores fuertes (>2300) 

Para eso (optimizar la llama

) es combeniente entender el sistema de emparejamiento del tornero (sistema arena) este sistema te empareja con jugadores de tu misma puntuación, de modo que si estás en la llama (factor 3) y cumples el punto 1, lo más probable es que te emparejen con un jugador más fuerte y no puedas conseguir la puntuación extra, es el momento de tomar un tentempié, te retiras del torneo y visitas la nevera, los maestros se matan entre ellos, y jugadores más flojos entran en tu grupo de puntuación, *tú conservas la llama*, (victoria=4puntos) y tienes un entorno más propicio para conseguir sumar 4, además, puedes ver la clasificación individual del torneo, cuando los de tu puntuación sean asequibles es el momento de entrar nuevamente al torneo.
Aún no domino bien el sistema de emparejamiento "Arena", y seguro que puede afinarse más, lo desacoconsejo en franjas de elo >2200 porque creo que pueden puntuar a cualquiera y el tiempo de espera les impide sumar puntos, y también a los de <1900 porque seguramente el tiempo de espera para que les emparejen con alguien de su nivel les haga salir del grupo de los 7 mejores, y seguramente puntuen más jugando a saco.
Espero aportaciónes para mejorar el rendimiento de esta idea, y a todos los que la sigan les envio el:

* "carnet de jugador premiun"

*​


----------



## propileos (6 Dic 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Intento explicar un poco mejor lo que llamaré:
> *"tecnica para optimizar puntuación cuando estás en la llama"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 861609
> ...




Joder, eres un fenomeno. 
¿de cuanto tiempo tiene que ser el cafe?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Joder, eres un fenomeno.
> ¿de cuanto tiempo tiene que ser el cafe?



Hasta que te quede una zona de emparejamiento asequible.


----------



## propileos (6 Dic 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Hasta que te quede una zona de emparejamiento asequible.



¿donde aparece eso?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> ¿donde aparece eso?



Yo considero que 100 puntos por encima es igualdad, el tema es ver cuantos hay en tu grupo de puntuación y si hay más de los flojos que de los duros pa lante, depende de como estés de moral ese día. tampoco hago cuentas, soy muy de ir a ojo, pero hay mascanumeros que se sabrán el algoritmo para entrar 
Leí mal, aparece en medio de la pantalla debajo de la clasificación por equipos.


----------



## propileos (7 Dic 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo considero que 100 puntos por encima es igualdad, el tema es ver cuantos hay en tu grupo de puntuación y si hay más de los flojos que de los duros pa lante, depende de como estés de moral ese día. tampoco hago cuentas, soy muy de ir a ojo, pero hay mascanumeros que se sabrán el algoritmo para entrar
> Leí mal, aparece en medio de la pantalla debajo de la clasificación por equipos.




Pero fijandote en la tabla igual sacas conclusiones equivocadas, lichess te puede emparejar con alguien de otra parte de la tabla no. 
La verdad que no lo se. 
Yo por lo general cuando le gano a 2 seguidos me presentan para la tercera a uno de 2500, mire aqui tiene diviertase. 
Yo la verdad que juego como un becerro desde el principio sin fijarme en nada. 
Voy a hacer lo que tu dices, si logro ganar 2 seguidas (que esa es otra), hare un stop y me pondre a mirar la tabla de jugadores a ver como se mueve. Cuando vea que estoy rodeado de 1400 volvere a entrar. 
Aunque en la BUNDESLIGA los 1400 juegan como si tuvieran 2400.
Yo creo que los alemanes saben cosas que nosotros no sabemos, tu sigue investigando.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Pero fijandote en la tabla igual sacas conclusiones equivocadas, lichess te puede emparejar con alguien de otra parte de la tabla no.
> La verdad que no lo se.
> Yo por lo general cuando le gano a 2 seguidos me presentan para la tercera a uno de 2500, mire aqui tiene diviertase.
> Yo la verdad que juego como un becerro desde el principio sin fijarme en nada.
> ...



Si esperas al 1400 te descuelgas de los puntos, la pauasa a de ser de 2, como mucho 3 rondas, se trata de evitar tipos que te saquen >250 puntos, esperar más de 3 rondas es contraproducente, estamos hablando de optimizar puntuación, no de un torneo paralelo, se trata de que esas partidas de valor doble sean disputadas con opción a ganar, el de 2400 que se consiga los puntos extra contra otro de su talla,




__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #HpyKQAXP


104 players compete in the Nov 28, 2021 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM Saddan takes the prize home!




lichess.org




mira los dos tipos que quedaron delante mia, el de 2463 se metió un paseo
mira las puntuaciones del 4º y el 9º otros paseantes
los puestos 49 y 50, ¿a que hora empezó a jugarNinjaPiano89 ?
El equipo que ganó lo tiene muy bien organizado, 4 tipos >2400 cojen la llama y areando burradas de puntos, luego sacan a cazar en las profundidades a los medios, que empiezan tarde pero se enllaman y te meten 22440 (12 puntacos en 5 partidas) rivales de:


*5*​schachtrainer64234504klafue192013Lobao42215512nordel188411Ignadaptado1863*1*​

El mejor el que quedó en el puesto 15º ( User2005 )10 partidicas, 26 puntacos, 2236 de elo, no es manco, pero tampoco le tocaron muchos cocos.


10YulyaPishchal227609Clasher__7207718schachtrainer64236607WadeWilson218316jf_frank243215mladost220214fedeacdelu214013schieferberg225412Longines194211schieferberg2258*1*​

Sin duda hay que estudiar un poco el sistema de emparejamiento, pero algo se puede rascar de ahí seguro.


----------



## propileos (7 Dic 2021)

Bueno gracias por el curro @NPCpremiun. 
Lo que pasa que ya bastante trabajo es conseguir que la gente juegue la BUNDESLIGA, si les explicamos todo eso se van a espantar. 
No me imagino a @Triptolemo y @calopez narcotraficante estando 2 rondas sin jugar, ellos necesitan ir a saco. 
Yo cuando gano dos partidas seguidas lo celebro en el bar como un gol del Zaragoza que un dia me van a echar, tampoco me veo esperando 2 rondas en pleno subidon. 
Es que los alemanes juegan como alemanes claro, schieferberg, schachtrainer, esos estan programados.
Como vamos nosotros a programar al mensa que un dia le cae una lagartija del techo al ordenador y otro se distrae con un conejo de campo. 
Somos cuñaos, yo lo veo complicado eso que tu dices. 
Pero bueno, se puede intentar, y sobretodo muchas gracias por el curro. 
Se pueden mejorar los resultados, claro que si.
Gracias de verdad @NPCpremiun, tenemos un equipo de puta madre.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno gracias por el curro @NPCpremiun.
> Lo que pasa que ya bastante trabajo es conseguir que la gente juegue la BUNDESLIGA, si les explicamos todo eso se van a espantar.
> No me imagino a @Triptolemo y @calopez narcotraficante estando 2 rondas sin jugar, ellos necesitan ir a saco.
> Yo cuando gano dos partidas seguidas lo celebro en el bar como un gol del Zaragoza que un dia me van a echar, tampoco me veo esperando 2 rondas en pleno subidon.
> ...



De nada, si aún no tengo muy claro como explotar el tema, lo que es evidente es que un jugador de 2500 en 8ª división se veneficia mucho de la llama

,
puntua doble en más de la mitad de sus partidas, eso hay que compensarlo con. . . .
la tecnica de la rata


Desde luego que esta información la publico a modo informativo ya que insisto que la clave de los resultados pasa por ser >18 jugadores por ronda, esto garantiza la pemanencia, y la insistencia el ascenso.


----------



## propileos (7 Dic 2021)

Bueno el jueves los que hagan la prueba que comenten por aqui que tal, yo si consigo ganar 2 seguidas me voy a esperar un rato a ver, siguiendo los consejos de NPC, espero hacerlo bien.
Por cierto el jueves jugamos otra vez contra GULIYEV.
Le escribi en azeri comiendole un poco la oreja pero no me ha contestado.


----------



## propileos (10 Dic 2021)

Vale se me olvido poner aqui el enlace del torneo y hacer la invocacion. 
Vaya cagada. 
Bueno hago el resumen de la BUNDESLIGA de hoy jueves. 
Hemos quedado en sexto lugar y nos mantenemos en la division 8. 
El caso es que hemos ido todo el torneo en descenso, y en el ultimo segundo Renzo ha conseguido 2 puntos y hemos adelantado a 3 equipos quedandonos sextos. 
Yo me puse a mirar la cuenta atras cuando termino mi ultima partida, que he dado jaque mate sin darme cuenta, se ha parado la partida y pensaba que se me habia agotado el tiempo y resulta que habia dado mate, bueno y nada ya nos veia en descenso y cuando faltaba un segundo hemos saltado al sexto, he gritao y todo en la cafeteria de diseño que voy. 
Renzo es un MAESTRO FIDE peruano. 
Se apunto el solo al equipo, estaba buscando por el lichess un equipo de Montreal porque va a viajar a Montreal y quiere conocer gente de alli, y total que se topo con el nuestro, y bueno hemos estado hablando estos dias y hoy nos echo una mano. 
Gracias Renzo si nos lees. 
Ha quedado primero del equipo hoy. 
Segundo ha quedado nuestro campeon @Hiperión, que esta tirando del equipo desde que llego, gracias de parte de todos. 
Tercera Adriana, que estaba jugando en el equipo de Galoppa y ahora juega con nosotros. 
No se que habra pasado, le escribo por el lichess pero no me contesta. 
Bueno danke Adriana si nos lees, que no creo. 
Quinto ha quedado @Jean-de-la-fontaine, gracias David por tu apoyo al equipo. 
David si un dia no puedes pues no puedes, no pasa nada, tampoco vamos a dejar de hacer cosas de la casa o del trabajo o de lo que sea por el ajedrez. 
Que no se sienta nadie obligado a jugar, esto no es una obligacion, es un club de amigos, cuando puedes acudes y cuando no puedes pues no, no se piden explicaciones a nadie, ni hay que fichar. 
Sexto nuestro amigo Vangill de Niteroi, siempre apoyando al equipo, desde los primeros dias. 
Septimo el lobo Castillo, de los lobos de Venezuela, equipo amigo, tambien estaba DJ de los lobos, gracias a los dos. 
Hasta aqui los puntos. 
En total estabamos 18, los 18 luchandolas todas, muchas gracias a todos. 
Bueno el domingo otra vez en la 8. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #aJpJRssA


99 players compete in the Dec 9, 2021 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (12 Dic 2021)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde hay BUNDESLIGA.
Jugamos a 5+0, buen ritmo para los bersekeros.
El que quiera participar que pinche el enlace.





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #P4hPwVs4


131 players compete in the Dec 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Smuelli takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## NPCpremiun (12 Dic 2021)

Me anticipo a @propileos para dar las buenas noticias de la cartofen:
Hemos ascendido a 7ª




__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #P4hPwVs4


131 players compete in the Dec 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Smuelli takes the prize home!




lichess.org




Necesitamos más que nunca reforzarnos para aguantar, la clave es el Número y no rendirse, pongo como ejemplo de esto
dos de mis parttidas de esta tarde, las cuales dedico al forero @ApoloCreed Al cual me gustaría ver jugando esta competición con el equipo de burbuja.

La importancia de no abandonar:

Lamentable posición contra un jugador de 2232 pero . . . ¿de que sirve rendirse?








Blitz Chess • LongRoadto2000 vs OtroNPC


LongRoadto2000 (2232) plays OtroNPC (2128) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org






Más de lo mismo o peor aún me dan mate en 2 imparable, (varias veces) no me lo creo, de aber abandonado no ganaría:








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs atlassio


OtroNPC (2130) plays atlassio (1891) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. atlassio forfeits by time after 41 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno como os ha explicado @NPCpremiun la jornada del domingo ha sido exitosa.
Hemos quedado segundos y ascendemos a la division 7.
Nunca habiamos llegado tan lejos.
No sabemos lo que habra en la 7, esto es como el viaje al centro de la tierra.

De los que hemos jugado hoy domingo:

Primera ha quedado Adriana, gracias Adriana.
El tema es que Adriana nunca me responde, le escribo por el chat dandole gracias por la ayuda pero no me contesta.
Estaba en el equipo de Galoppa y ahora juega con nosotros, no se que paso.

Segundo ha quedado @Hiperión , que puedo decir de Hiperion que es el que nos esta llevando en volandas hacia la primera division y la fama internacional, cualquier cosa que diga se queda corta.

Tercero nuestro MAESTRO FIDE Renzo, que pasaba por alli y se ha hecho 27 puntos, a ver lo que nos dura.

Cuarto @gueldos que hoy estaba fino, ya no se puede entender el equipo sin nuestro cuñao.

Quinto @NPCpremiun que se ha tomado esto como algo personal y lo esta poniendo todo. Gracias en nombre de todos.

Sexto Loris, nuestro amigo de Guyana, que nos ayuda siempre que puede, un tio espectacular, hablar con el si teneis ocasion, una gran persona, no solo por apoyarnos, tambien por todos los proyectos que le ocupan ahi en Guyana de promocion del ajedrez.

Septimo Leon, siempre apoyando al equipo desde el principio, una de las patas del equipo, gracias Leon.


Bueno, estos son los que han puntuado, pero en total estabamos 19, todos luchando como leones.
Tenemos un equipo colosal, si hubiera fallado alguno de los que he citado ahi estaba @Triptolemo que ha sumado los mismos que Leon, Lotfi que ha sumado solo uno menos que Tripto, o @knight que se ha hecho 11 puntacos despues de atender sus partidas de la liga de Navidad.

Cuando falla alguno ahi tenemos 2 para cubrirle, ese es nuestro equipo burbujos.

Y tambien quiero destacar a @calopez narcotraficante @Nothing @el mensa @Vorsicht que unos dias les salen bien las cosas y otras menos bien pero que siempre estan ahi apoyando, el equipo no se entiende sin ellos.

Hoy tambien nos apoyaron los lobos de venezuela, Castillo, Dj, y, Nookie, gracias lobos, yo colaboro con su equipo siempre que puedo.
El enlace del equipo de los lobos esta en el muro del equipo, en equipos amigos, si alguien quiere entrar y apoyar ellos lo agradecen.

Y que mas, como ha dicho NPC me falta mucha gente, @ApoloCreed @naufragodelpisito @Cazarr @blubleo @Clavisto @Gurney @Actor Secundario Bob y otros foreros viejos, no me faltan por los puntos, me faltan porque el equipo solo estaria completo con ellos, el equipo es el equipo del foro y si no estan pues como que nos falta un brazo o una pierna, esa es la sensacion.

Bueno pego aqui el resultado final






__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #P4hPwVs4


131 players compete in the Dec 12, 2021 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Smuelli takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (13 Dic 2021)

Se hace lo que se puede. 

Aunque no se que me pasa con la conexión a internec, gafe gafe gafe total. Supongo que a todo el mundo le suceden cosas durante los torneos, llamadas, timbres de puerta, vecinos follando de forma ruidosa, etc. pero lo mío es un chiste ya...

Estaba jugando en casa de una amiga, algunos foreros tenemos de eso, que presume de pagar poca luz... claro, enchufa el horno para meter una pizza y saltan los plomos, se apaga el wifi...

Y eso que iba bien, había ganado la primera, me iba a cargar un bersekero en la segunda y estaba en primera página junto a Tripto y Gueldos. Encima la semana pasada me cayó el móvil, haciendo una bonita foto en un descansillo del trabajo, y la pantalla la tengo reventada. Con tres más como yo seríamos el ejército de Pancho Villa enmedio de la batalla de Berlín.


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Dic 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Se hace lo que se puede.
> 
> Aunque no se que me pasa con la conexión a internec, gafe gafe gafe total. Supongo que a todo el mundo le suceden cosas durante los torneos, llamadas, timbres de puerta, vecinos follando de forma ruidosa, etc. pero lo mío es un chiste ya...
> 
> ...



Tu dedicate a follar cavron, eso de contar el dinero delante de los povres es mu feo...
Cagoen ros, espero que la amiga sepa como hacer un enroque...


----------



## propileos (14 Dic 2021)

El jueves nos enfrentamos a otro azerbaiano, es el 791 del mundo en BULLET debe tener un buen raton, bueno hasta tiene nick de raton el jodido. 
Pego aqui su perfil de lichess, voy a ver si averiguo quien es.









Genius_007 (2723)


Genius_007 played 19388 games since Mar 2, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 2723.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Dic 2021)

A LAS 8 PM COMIENZA LA KARTOFFEL.
PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE PARA EL QUE QUIERA JUGAR.





__





Lichess Liga 7A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #QLKPV0lm


107 players compete in the Dec 16, 2021 Lichess Liga 7A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM vizumatv4hoda takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## Euron G. (16 Dic 2021)

Qué inutil me siento viendo el nivelazo que manejan, señores.

Por cierto @propileos , el avatar que tenías antes era mucho más proceresco que el actual. Le conmino a que lo restaure inmediatamente.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## knight (16 Dic 2021)

Hemos quedado hoy segundos, enhorabuena burbujos.

A mí se me iluminó la bombilla unos 20 minutos al principio, en los que me cepille a dos 2400 y estuve en primera posición unos minutillos.

Luego, como era de esperar, me fuí diluyendo como un azucarillo en un torrefacto matutino.

Mucha diversión 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (17 Dic 2021)

Bueno como ha comentado nuestro hoy iluminado @knight grandes exitos en la BUNDESLIGA, hemos quedado segundos del torneo y por tanto el domingo jugaremos en la division 6.
Nunca habiamos llegado tan lejos, de hecho hoy era la primera vez que estabamos en la 7, pero parecemos un camion de mad max.
A ver donde llegamos.

Lo primero de todo invitar a @Euron G. al equipo y la BUNDESLIGA, si no estas tienes que apuntarte porque el equipo es el equipo del FORO, jugamos gente del foro de todos los niveles y esa es la substancia del equipo que los foreros tengamos nuestro equipo de ajedrez.

A lo largo de estos meses se han ido uniendo tambien al equipo gente de fuera, algunos ya se han hecho foreros.
Vale que ahora tenemos MAESTROS FIDE y gente muy potente, pero somos un equipo de cuñaos, yo hoy perdi con un 1300 pues que pasa, juego en este equipo porque soy burbujo y este es mi equipo, y no hay nada mas que disir.

Entonces apuntate ya @Euron G. 

Lo mismo para los foreros que nos leen y no quieren jugar en el equipo, ya os vale.

Bueno voy a hacer la cronica de la jornada.

Primero del equipo quedo Renzo, que pasaba por ahi y se hizo 46 puntos, gracias Renzo si nos lees.

Segundo @Hiperión siempre tirando del carro, gracias en nombre de todo el equipo.

Tercero @Robii uno de nuestros benjamines, primero agradecerle que juegue con nosotros, y que sepa que es un burbujo mas, no se si podra aprender algo de jugar con nosotros, espero que si, al menos que sepas que no estas solo en tu camino, tienes un monton de cuñaos rodeandote.
Gracias tambien a @jorge por lo que le toca.

Cuarto Leon, unos de los constructores del equipo, gracias Leon.

Quinto @Jean-de-la-fontaine , ya un burbujo mas, espero que no comience a hacer pacadas como el resto.

Sexto @knight hoy en plan braveheart, que te has fumao macho.

Septima Adriana, que le escribo al lichess pero no me contesta, no me ha contestado nunca, no se cual es el misterio, pero bueno juega con nosotros, espero poder hablar con ella algun dia.


Hasta aqui los puntuadores.

Los demas luchandolas todas como leones.
En total estabamos 15, muchas gracias a todos por jugar.
Muchas gracias a los 15.


Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 7A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #QLKPV0lm


107 players compete in the Dec 16, 2021 Lichess Liga 7A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM vizumatv4hoda takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (17 Dic 2021)

Bueno tambien comentar que el primero del torneo fue el maestro internacional ucraniano, Egor Bogdanov





Que ocupa el puesto 1.017 del mundo en la clasificacion BLITZ de lichess.


----------



## el mensa (17 Dic 2021)

Joder, segundo y tercero del equipo Hiperion y Vyctorioso, forero con solera uno y por tradición familiar.el otro. Y solo queda primero por delante de ellos un titulado en ajedrez. Esto empieza a ponerse serio. 

La verdad, es un honor poder jugar con vosotros.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (17 Dic 2021)

knight dijo:


> Hemos quedado hoy segundos, enhorabuena burbujos.
> 
> A mí se me iluminó la bombilla unos 20 minutos al principio, en los que me cepille a dos 2400 y estuve en primera posición unos minutillos.
> 
> ...



Es cierto, al principio estuviste imperial. Viéndote arriba pensé que era algún truco de ingeniería fiscal, de esos de tomar un descanso técnico con cafecito y enganchar a un puñado de víctimas propiciatorias. Pero no, estabas arriba derrotando a gente dura. Enhorabuena


----------



## Knish77 (17 Dic 2021)

¿Qué tal panda, algún plan curioso para esta tarde? Por mi parte...




Primeros minutos de la 4ª ronda del IV Magistral de Salamanca, que se juega a ritmo de 40+5.




La clasificación hasta ahora.




A ver si se me pega algo de estos cracks. Por cierto, Leontxo es más majo que las pesetas.


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Dic 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> ...
> La clasificación hasta ahora.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 873405
> ...



¿Torneo mixto? Realmente pensaba que las mujeres eran una rareza entre los jugadores fuertes.
Por curiosidad si tienes la clasificación final cuando acaben, postéala y así vemos si era una cuestión de cuotas de paridad, o las que están ahí se lo han currado.


----------



## Knish77 (17 Dic 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Torneo mixto? Realmente pensaba que las mujeres eran una rareza entre los jugadores fuertes.
> Por curiosidad si tienes la clasificación final cuando acaben, postéala y así vemos si era una cuestión de cuotas de paridad, o las que están ahí se lo han currado.




He salido a echar un pitillo antes de la siguiente ronda, supongo que estarán agregando los resultados ahora.

Resultados de esta ronda y los anteriores, por si os aparece echar la cuenta de la vieja .







Con la de hoy se han producido dos derrotas de jugadores a manos de jugadoras, siendo la víctima Romain Edouard en ambas ocasiones.

Mañana comento más.

P. D. Acojonante la partida entre Topalov y Shirov. Este último ha arriesgado más... pero menudo par de máquinas, clavaban el módulo.


----------



## propileos (17 Dic 2021)

@Knish77 pero tu juegas o solo miras, invita al tal Leontxo al equipo


----------



## propileos (17 Dic 2021)

Bueno encontre este texto donde se explica el funcionamiento de la KARTOFFEL, lo tenia que haber posteado antes pero lo posteo ahora



Puede cada equipo competir con cualquier número de jugadores?
Sí, cada equipo puede competir con cualquier número de jugadores.

¿Sólo juegas contra otros equipos, o también contra jugadores de tu propio equipo?
No. Sólo jugamos contra los otros equipos, así que los jugadores de tu propio equipo no pueden ser emparejados entre sí.

¿Cuándo subo o bajo y después de cuántos días de partido?
En cada jornada, los equipos suben y bajan (los 3 primeros suben, los equipos 4-7 permanecen igual, los equipos 8-10 bajan (si es necesario, los equipos también permanecen en la liga más baja - ver foto abajo para las reglas de ascenso y descenso)
¿Se me notificará el inicio del torneo cuando esté en línea?
Se le notificará cuando comience el torneo. Por lo tanto, es posible jugar en otra ficha mientras se espera.

¿Se anotan los partidos?
Las batallas de equipos en cuarentena siempre son clasificadas y por lo tanto afectarán la clasificación de Lightning en Lichess.

¿Cómo se calculan los puntos del torneo?
Básicamente hay 2 puntos por una victoria, 1 punto por un empate y 0 puntos por una derrota. Si ganas dos juegos seguidos, empiezas una serie con puntos dobles (representados por un símbolo de llama). En los siguientes juegos recibirá el doble de puntos hasta que no gane un juego. Esto significa que obtienes cuatro puntos por una victoria, dos por un empate y ningún punto por una derrota. Ejemplo: Dos victorias seguidas de un empate valen 6 puntos: 2 + 2 + (2 x 1)

¿Qué es el modo Berserk?
Cuando un jugador presiona el botón "Berserk" en la parte inferior derecha de la ventana del tablero al comienzo del juego, pierde la mitad de su tiempo en el reloj, pero una victoria es recompensada con un punto adicional del torneo. En un modo de tiempo incremental, "Berserk" elimina el incremento. El punto extra para "Beserk" sólo se otorga si has hecho al menos siete movimientos en el juego.

¿Cuánto tiempo existirá la liga de la cuarentena y cuándo se detendrá?
La liga de la cuarentena está planeada para continuar incluso después de que el período de cuarentena termine, así que no hay un final a la vista.

Notas del torneo
1) Sólo después de unirse al equipo se puede participar en las peleas de equipo
2) El número de participantes por equipo es ilimitado, al menos los 5 mejores resultados por equipo - ver escala arriba). Sólo jugamos contra jugadores de otros equipos
3) La cancelación y la retirada del torneo es posible antes y durante el torneo (reentrada, descansos cortos, por ejemplo)
4) Por cierto, si ya está registrado, no se arriesga a ningún punto de valoración (si está fuera de línea, no será sorteado)
5) Actualmente 3 equipos siempre ascienden, 4 permanecen igual, 3 pueden descender (uno entra en la liga más baja)

¿Tengo que jugar las dos horas completas en el torneo, o puedo unirme más tarde o tomarme un descanso?
Los jugadores pueden registrarse en cualquier momento antes de que comience el torneo, desregistrarse y hacer clic en "Pausa" durante el torneo, entonces temporalmente no serás sorteado, y puedes hacer clic en "Unirse" de nuevo en cualquier momento - esto se puede hacer varias veces, para que puedas tomar un descanso.

¿Puede todo el mundo formar un equipo, o sólo clubes? Cualquiera puede crear un equipo en Lichess, no importa si es con su propio club, con la familia, amigos o jugadores de diferentes clubes.

¿Cómo puedo unirme a un equipo?
1) En la página lichess.org/team/all, busque el equipo correspondiente en la esquina superior derecha
2) Haga clic en el equipo
3) Únete al equipo. Para algunos equipos se acepta automáticamente, para otros equipos el fundador del equipo debe confirmar los miembros. Cada equipo puede decidir esto por sí mismo.
¿Cómo puedo crear un equipo de lichess yo mismo? lichess.org/team/new

¿Cómo se determina el ganador?
El equipo con más puntos al final del torneo será anunciado como el ganador después de que el tiempo límite haya expirado.

¿Cómo se asignan los emparejamientos de los torneos?
Al principio del torneo, los jugadores son asignados en base al número de puntuación. Una vez que hayas terminado una partida, puedes volver a la vista general del torneo. Entonces se le asignará un jugador de rango similar. Esto te dará un corto período de espera, pero puede que no puedas jugar contra todos los demás jugadores del torneo. Juega rápido y vuelve a la vista general del torneo para jugar más partidas y anotar más.

Un jugador está haciendo trampa, bajando deliberadamente su número o insultando a otros en el chat, ¿qué puedo hacer al respecto?
Por favor, informe al jugador directamente a lichess.org/report y Lichess investigará. Una vez que un jugador es prohibido por Lichess, por favor informe a lichess.org/inbox/jefforever.

¿Cómo invito a mi equipo a los torneos?
La forma más efectiva de invitar a tu equipo es usar el método de invitación "Mensaje privado para todos" en el menú del equipo. El capitán de cada equipo puede usar esta función para enviar un mensaje privado en Lichess a todos sus miembros a la vez.

En la página del equipo también puedes ver a todos los miembros del grupo en la columna de la izquierda. Es mejor copiar los nombres allí. Después de esto, pon el enlace del torneo en el foro del equipo en Lichess, donde pueden jugar, y todos los enlaces con @ al frente. Ejemplo: @jeffforever - así que el jugador "jeffforever" recibe una notificación en Lichess sobre la mención. Así que puedes llegar a todo el mundo directamente a través de Lichess.

Yo o un jugador de mi club tiene un título (CM/FM/IM/GM/WCM/WFM/WIM/WGM), ¿cómo puedo verificarlo en Lichess.org/? lichess.org/help/master & lichess.org/verify-title

Historia de los torneos terminados: rochadeeuropa.de/lichess-turniere-beendet
Cuarentena perpetua tabla de la Bundesliga: rochadeeuropa.de/ewige-q-bundesliga-tabelle/


Cualquier duda que tengais, de esto o cualquier otra cosa, ponerla aqui en el hilo y la vemos entre todos, y asi de paso subimos el hilo


----------



## propileos (17 Dic 2021)

He tenido una idea para fortalecer al equipo. 

La cosa es encontrar gente en lichess, preferentemente españoles con perfil cuñao que sin ser foreros tengan el gen foreril. 
Esto es algo que hice al principio de crearse el equipo, a nuestros cuñaos de Siles los encontre asi y realmente son grandes jugadores y grandes personas que han aportado mucho al equipo. 

El mecanismo es sencillo, vais a COMUNIDAD + EQUIPOS + TODOS LOS EQUIPOS

y arriba a la derecha poner busqueda, alli colocais cualquier pueblo/ciudad de España, por ejemplo, Calatayud, Sabadell, Lugo, Tordesillas, lo que sea, por ejemplo poneis Tordesillas le dais a intro y os aparecen 2 equipos, unos con casi 80 jugadores, entonces buscais al lider, o a uno de los lideres y le escribis un texto de invitacion para que se una a nosotros, yo lo he hecho con un equipo de Burgos, os pego la foto





Bueno seria algo asi, el texto lo podeis cambiar a vuestro gusto, y al final poneis el enlace del equipo para que puedan pinchar y unirse. 
Muchos compañeros nuestros del equipo han entrado al equipo de esta forma, y la verdad que hemos tenido suerte con todos, es gente muy implicada y muy sana. 

Yo tambien he reclutado gente de fuera de España asi y puedo decir lo mismo de ellos. 
La entrada al equipo es libre, no hay contraseña, le dan al boton UNIRSE y ya estan dentro. 

Los que entren ya les escribo yo y les explico las dudas que tengan. 
Tampoco penseis que se une todo el mundo, 1 de cada 200 mas o menos.

Bueno pues si os apetece algun rato que teneis libre me haceis apostolado.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Dic 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿Torneo mixto? Realmente pensaba que las mujeres eran una rareza entre los jugadores fuertes.
> Por curiosidad si tienes la clasificación final cuando acaben, postéala y así vemos si era una cuestión de cuotas de paridad, o las que están ahí se lo han currado.



Bueno Pia Crammling aunque se va haciendo mayor es una auténtica GM masculino,casualmente jugué con ella en la explanada de Alicante hace años y era muy agresiva.


----------



## NPCpremiun (17 Dic 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Joder, segundo y tercero del equipo Hiperion y Vyctorioso, forero con solera uno y por tradición familiar.el otro. Y solo queda primero por delante de ellos un titulado en ajedrez. Esto empieza a ponerse serio.
> 
> La verdad, es un honor poder jugar con vosotros.



Todo muy raro, yo me uní tarde 21:00 aproximado, no pensaba ewstar disponible pero . . . El caso es que entré esperandome lo peor, y veo que estamos en 2º puesto y olgados, no me lo creo, y decido meterme para asegurar y menudos chollitos me tocaron, de no haber jugado de pena hasta hubiese entrado en los puntos, pero era igual, la distancia con 3º y 4º crecía, miré la composición de los otros equipos y solo pude llegar a una conclusión:


Spoiler



Los grupos/emparejamientos los hace @Cazarr


Esperemos tener suerte el domingo *apuntense todos los foreros* que:  estamos en 6ª.


----------



## Knish77 (17 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @Knish77 pero tu juegas o solo miras, *invita al tal Leontxo al equipo*



El "tal Leontxo" te tiene que sonar, lleva comentando ajedrez desde la noche de los tiempos...



...y es tan popular que hasta tiene un meme.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (17 Dic 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Todo muy raro, yo me uní tarde 21:00 aproximado, no pensaba ewstar disponible pero . . . El caso es que entré esperandome lo peor, y veo que estamos en 2º puesto y olgados, no me lo creo, y decido meterme para asegurar y menudos chollitos me tocaron, de no haber jugado de pena hasta hubiese entrado en los puntos, pero era igual, la distancia con 3º y 4º crecía, miré la composición de los otros equipos y solo pude llegar a una conclusión:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ayer jueves tuve la sensación de estar tomando parte en los llamados "Superblitz de élite" de los sábados. 

2245 de media de rivales es propio de categorías superiores.


----------



## NPCpremiun (17 Dic 2021)

Jean-de-la-fontaine dijo:


> Ayer jueves tuve la sensación de estar tomando parte en los llamados "Superblitz de élite" de los sábados.
> 
> 2245 de media de rivales es propio de categorías superiores.



Mi actuación penosa, sólo un rival con más elo que yo, 2 casi el mismo y pierdo las dos, el resto bizcochitos, incluyido el de la ronda 9 que pese a sus 2253 se dejó dama en la apertura.


pero, es que los otros equipos no tenian gente, el que ganó un arsenal (18) *nosotros 14*, 3º 10 y 4º 13 pelados para intentar subir. 
Pero lo mejor es: 
Los que bajan, último no se presenta, los otros 2 con 7 pelados; los del 6º 4 bestias de 2343 el más tonto, pero eran solo 4, el resto 9/10 jugadores con eso no se aspira a nada, pero claro si el resto de equipos son cascarones vacios pasa lo que pasa, sin duda gran mérito del ascenso es que nos tocó un grupo de esmirriados. Insisto una vez más en la importancia de ser muchos en el equipo. El domingo 20:00 todos los foreros a la bundesliga.


----------



## propileos (18 Dic 2021)

Knish77 dijo:


> El "tal Leontxo" te tiene que sonar, lleva comentando ajedrez desde la noche de los tiempos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No lo decia de manera despectiva, lo dije por ignorancia, no sabia realmente quien era, mil perdones. 









Leontxo García - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## propileos (18 Dic 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Mi actuación penosa, sólo un rival con más elo que yo, 2 casi el mismo y pierdo las dos, el resto bizcochitos, incluyido el de la ronda 9 que pese a sus 2253 se dejó dama en la apertura.
> Ver archivo adjunto 873772
> 
> pero, es que los otros equipos no tenian gente, el que ganó un arsenal (18) *nosotros 14*, 3º 10 y 4º 13 pelados para intentar subir.
> ...




Ya tenemos el enlace a la KARTOFFEL del domingo





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #aC9YTKrP


115 players compete in the Dec 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. dolynachess takes the prize home!




lichess.org





De momento no hay gran cosa, puede ser otro paseo militar.

Hay mucha gente de la LIGA que no juega la BUNDESLIGA, algunos ni estan en el equipo.

Yo se lo he pedido miles de veces pero por lo que sea no estan.

Puede que este sea el momento.












Por ejemplo @Cazarr ni siquiera esta en el equipo, y estareis de acuerdo conmigo que no es posible que el FORO tenga un equipo de ajedrez y no este Cazarr, yo le dije hace poco oye mira unete al equipo y te hago lider y puedes enviar mensajes a todos los miembros y te puede ayudar con el torneo bla bla bla pero nada no se apunta.

Ademas los graficos del equipo son penosos, tenemos un palmares que podria arreglar Cazarr uniendolo con el palmares de los torneos de la LIGA, asi como lo hace el quedaria impactante estoy seguro.

No es que quiera que se apunte para que curre gratis, eso no es, pero ahora mismo el equipo parece la boda del padrino sin el padrino.


----------



## Knish77 (18 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> No lo decia de manera despectiva, lo dije por ignorancia, no sabia realmente quien era, mil perdones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada, tranquilo. Eso intuía.


----------



## Knish77 (18 Dic 2021)

Resultados del torneo tras cinco rondas.

1. Jaime Santos 4.5 (2639)
2. Romain Edouard 4 (2588)
3. Alexei Shirov 3 (2704)
4. Veselin Topalov 2.5 (2730)

Y cuádruple empate entre las féminas, de ELO bastante inferior al de sus colegas.

5. Pía Cramling 1.5 (2452)
6. Ana Matnadze 1.5 (2423)
7. Lela Javakhiskvili 1.5 (2479)
8. Sabrina Vega 1.5 (2385)

El torneo es de clase 12 con ELO media de 2500. A falta de las dos rondas de esta tarde, el vencedor saldrá del match entre Santos y Edouard ya que el superclase Shirov no depende de sí mismo.

Dos de las partidas comentadas por Leontxo.









Hermosa lucha en Salamanca


Alexéi Shírov y Ana Matnadze firman un vibrante e instructivo combate rápido, que gana quien comete el penúltimo error




elpais.com













Jaime Santos manda en Salamanca


El gran maestro leonés juega muy bien sus bazas frente a un ataque en tromba contra su rey por parte de Lela Javajíshvili




elpais.com


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Dic 2021)

Parece que había cuatro plazas para ellos y cuatro para ellas por aquello de la igualdad, y los resultados han hecho justicia.


----------



## Knish77 (18 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ellas son fuertes de narices pero es evidente que están un escalón por debajo. Supongo que cuatro jugadores masculinos de 2300-2400 en un torneo de 2500 ELO media harían un papel similar.

A falta de dos partidas de la penúltima ronda, Shirov de descuelga de sus opciones al perder contra el líder Jaime Santos ( 5.5 puntos) y los demás entablan incluído el segundo, Edouard (4.5).

Precisamente disputarán su partida partícular en la siguiente ronda, ahí se decidirá todo dentro de media hora.


Las partidas se pueden seguir en tiempo real en Directo (Ronda6) - Festival de Ajedrez - Salamanca cuna del Ajedrez moderno


----------



## Knish77 (18 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, el torneo se celebra en un colegio mayor que data de principios del siglo XVI. Alguno de sus estudiantes, ocioso entre clase y clase, se entretuvo afilando su daga en una balaustrada hasta dibujar con ella un tablero de ajedrez.




Hecho que tuve la fortuna de poder dar a conocer al mismísimo Vesselin Topalov. Ya puedo decir que un comentario mío sobre ajedrez ha logrado impresionar a todo un ex-campeón del mundo.


----------



## Knish77 (19 Dic 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Parece que había cuatro plazas para ellos y cuatro para ellas por aquello de la igualdad, y los resultados han hecho justicia.



Al final fue el leonés Jaime Santos el que mantuvo su tónica dominante durante todo el torneo y logró llevarse el gato al agua. Shirov estuvo algo lejos de su mejor nivel al igual que Topalov, que sufrió una derrota contra Ana Matnadze.

Esta jugadora me parece bastante buena y considero que tiene un buen margen para progresar. Espero que como española nacionalizada nos pueda dar buenas alegrías en el futuro.









Jaime Santos se convierte en el rey del ajedrez en Salamanca


Hasta la última ronda ha habido que esperar para conocer al ganador de la cuarta edición del Torneo Magistral, competición que se enmarca dentro del p...




www.lagacetadesalamanca.es


----------



## propileos (19 Dic 2021)

DENTRO DE NADA COMIENZA LA BUNDESLIGA DE HOY DOMINGO, PEGO EL ENLACE AQUI PARA LOS QUE QUERAIS JUGAR





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #aC9YTKrP


115 players compete in the Dec 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. dolynachess takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (20 Dic 2021)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del Domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, malas noticias quedamos en el puesto 9 y bajamos otra vez a la division 7. 

De nuestro equipo quedo primero @freddygtv que es forero y participa en los torneos del foro de ajedrez. 
Gracias Freddy. 

Segundo @Hiperión que se esta exprimiendo al maximo, en los torneos y en la BUNDESLIGA, gracias por tu esfuerzo amigo, por apoyar asi el ajedrez en BURBUJA. 

Tercero nuestro compañero de Montreal, Thierry, que se paso a echar un cable, gracias Thierry espero que repitas.

Cuarto Lotfi, tambien de Montreal, y que ha jugado este año los torneos BURBUJOS con nosotros. Gracias Lotfi por el apoyo. El siempre se sacrifica por el equipo, a no ser por una urgencia o algo muy importante siempre acude a la BUNDESLIGA, es de agradecer.

Quinto mi amigo @naufragodelpisito que ha hecho un torneazo. 
Esta cogiendo nivel y yo creo que nos falta todavia tiempo para ver al mejor Longines. 
La mejor version de Longines esta todavia por llegar estoy seguro. 
Sobretodo me alegro porque ha vuelto a la BUNDESLIGA a jugar con SU EQUIPO, ya sabes que esta es tu casa y la casa de todos los BURBUJOS. 
No se entiende el CAFE PI BURBUJA sin los BURBUJOS y eso es lo principal, mucho mas importante que los resultados. 

Sexto quedo @Jean-de-la-fontaine, que como Hiperion esta haciendo un esfuerzo importante por el ajedrez en BURBUJA, sacrificando cosas para poder estar con nosotros. 
Muchas gracias a los 2 por vuestro tiempo y vuestra entrega.

Septimo quedo @gueldos otro de los pilares del equipo, gracias por la dedicacion cuñao.

Y octavo @NPCpremiun que le tangaron un punto de unas tablas al final, no es la primera vez que nos pasa, creo que ha hecho reclamacion ya nos iras contando que te han dicho los KARTOFFEL. 

Hasta aqui la zona de puntos, en la categoria 6 puntuan los 8 primeros. 
El jueves o la proxima jornada de BUNDESLIGA estaremos en la categoria 7 y ahi puntuan los 7 primeros. 

Bueno estabamos jugando 22, todos luchando como leones, hemos hecho lo que hemos podido. 
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 
Pego aqui el resultado final.






__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #aC9YTKrP


115 players compete in the Dec 19, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. dolynachess takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del Domingo de la BUNDESLIGA, malas noticias quedamos en el puesto 9 y bajamos otra vez a la division 7.
> 
> De nuestro equipo quedo primero @freddygtv que es forero y participa en los torneos del foro de ajedrez.
> Gracias Freddy.
> ...



Mi impresión es que la modalidad de 3+2 No nos va mucho en líneas generales , incluso a Apolocreed tampoco le gustan esos segundos salvadores que para mí son matadores más bien.Leí de refilón en lichess que Hiperion manifestaba que había jugado fatal,yo ya noté que llevaba pocos puntos pero yo lo achaco a ese extraño ritmo que aparentemente es rápido pero ni es rápido ni es lento. Nos desenvolvemos mejor casi todos a 3 o 5mn.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Dic 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mi impresión es que la modalidad de 3+2 No nos va mucho en líneas generales , incluso a Apolocreed tampoco le gustan esos segundos salvadores que para mí son matadores más bien.Leí de refilón en lichess que Hiperion manifestaba que había jugado fatal,yo ya noté que llevaba pocos puntos pero yo lo achaco a ese extraño ritmo que aparentemente es rápido pero ni es rápido ni es lento. Nos desenvolvemos mejor casi todos a 3 o 5mn.



3+2 es la que peor se nos da, la de 5 tambien mal, la mejor 3 a pelo...
Cierto es que yo pesque algunos puntos de gente +2000 porque me berserkearon, sino no me como ni los mocos, si me pones caso de algunos 2400 con 3+2 estoy rendido casi, reculando...
Ese mas dos da mucha tranquilidad a un 2400 y pone nervioso a alguien como yo...

En cambio un 3 a pelo pues sabes los limites, no hay mas tiempo, es una pelea, lo otro es un bombardeo en la trinchera...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Dic 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> 3+2 es la que peor se nos da, la de 5 tambien mal, la mejor 3 a pelo...
> Cierto es que yo pesque algunos puntos de gente +2000 porque me berserkearon, sino no me como ni los mocos, si me pones caso de algunos 2400 con 3+2 estoy rendido casi, reculando...
> Ese mas dos da mucha tranquilidad a un 2400 y pone nervioso a alguien como yo...
> 
> En cambio un 3 a pelo pues sabes los limites, no hay mas tiempo, es una pelea, lo otro es un bombardeo en la trinchera...



Totalmente de acuerdo mi amigo! El incremento solo se debe dar en parida lenta para si estás creando una obra de arte te DE TIEMPO a ejecutar una maravilla…… el 3+2 es obra del diablo.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Dic 2021)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo mi amigo! El incremento solo se debe dar en parida lenta para si estás creando una obra de arte te DE TIEMPO a ejecutar una maravilla…… el 3+2 es obra del diablo.



Es muy cavrona la formula de 3+2 como dices tu puesto que si vas bien, la rapidez es doble ventaja pero si estas atrapado, en una situacion comprometida la duda entre pensar tranquilo o pescar segundos genera estres, lo cual se transmite en mas errores lo cual lleva a precipitarse mas...


----------



## propileos (22 Dic 2021)

Bueno decir que el torneo del domingo pasado lo gano el maestro nacional ucraniano Kepeshchuk





__





Kepeshchuk, Mykhaylo







ratings.fide.com





felicidades desde el foro burbuja.


----------



## propileos (22 Dic 2021)

El jueves jugamos contra el organizador del torneo, Jens Hirneise, maestro FIDE





__





Hirneise, Jens







ratings.fide.com





hemos jugado otras veces contra el, imagino que ya os sonara.


----------



## propileos (22 Dic 2021)

Tambien comentar que el viernes jugamos el gran torneo CUÑAO 2021, comienza a las 6 de la tarde, es un suizo a 6 rondas a un ritmo de juego de 5+0, terminaremos sobre las 7 de la tarde, un poco mas, estamos 4 apuntados, espero que lleguemos a por lo menos 10 para que pueda celebrarse, pego aqui el enlace.





__





CUÑAO 2021 by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS: Standard 5+0 #s2LZGeoM


20 players compete in the Dec 24, 2021 CUÑAO 2021 swiss tournament organized by CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Knish77 (22 Dic 2021)

'Tablas': una película de animación recrea el duelo entre el «cartero español» Arturo Pomar y Bobby Fischer









'Tablas': una película de animación recrea el duelo entre el «cartero español» Arturo Pomar y Bobby Fischer


El Cartoon Movie selecciona el proyecto español, adaptación de la novela de Paco Cerdá 'El peón'




www.abc.es


----------



## propileos (23 Dic 2021)

El torneo CUÑAO 2021 era necesario hacerlo antes de la cena de nochebuena porque las imagenes de las pacadas que has hecho en el tablero ocupan toda tu mente durante varias horas y hacen de escudo contra cualquier cosa que te digan. 
Te zombifican.
Miro por vuestra salud.


----------



## el mensa (23 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> El torneo CUÑAO 2021 era necesario hacerlo antes de la cena de nochebuena porque las imagenes de las pacadas que has hecho en el tablero ocupan toda tu mente durante varias horas y hacen de escudo contra cualquier cosa que te digan.
> Te zombifican.
> Miro por vuestra salud.



Me voy a apuntar, tengo muchos cuñados y me gusta hablar de temas de los que no tengo ni puta idea. Es mi oportunidad de ganar algo, juego "en casa".


----------



## propileos (23 Dic 2021)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE TENEMOS

KARTOFFEL LIGA

PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE, OS ESPERO





__





Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #aQ3GsvPY


175 players compete in the Dec 23, 2021 Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. horripile takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## el mensa (23 Dic 2021)

Venga, que así entrenamos para el torneo cuñao 2021, el verdaderamente importante.


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Dic 2021)

@propileos pido perdon al equipo, hoy me he bebido 2 botella de wino y tenia vision doble, me suele pasar a veces...
Aun asi gracias al bajo elo de los contendientes y mi berserk a 79% he sacado 21 puntos...

No volvera a pasar

Volvemos a la sexta avenida...

Por cierto hoy un BOT me ha desafiado en licchess creo...
Ahora pongo enlace...


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Dic 2021)

¿Que cojones es esto @propileos me ha desafiado dos veces sin yo pedirselo...
¿Que coño es?









BOT Boris-Trapsky (2199)


BOT Boris-Trapsky played 94216 games since Jun 11, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2199.




lichess.org






Aparte de eso pongo un ejercicio que liches a pillado para que entrene la gente de mis partidas...









Chess tactic #NRvrH - Black to play


Lichess tactic trainer: Find the best move for black.. Played by 177 players.




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Dic 2021)

@naufragodelpisito es un puto robot no me jodas que coño es eso...
¿Y por que cojones me esta desafiando???










BOT Boris-Trapsky (2199)


BOT Boris-Trapsky played 94216 games since Jun 11, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2199.




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Dic 2021)

Sera que he estado haciendo ejercicios y le he dado a algun boton???
Tiene 65000 partidas no puede ser humano...


----------



## Triptolemo (23 Dic 2021)

Es un puto robot lo pone en lo rosa...
Chess robot...
Me ha puesto nervioso de cojones...

¿Es un robot de liches o es un bicho de algun informatico?


----------



## knight (23 Dic 2021)

Todo el rato quintos/cuartos y al final hemos quedado terceros. Enhorabuena burbujos!

Yo me voy con el regustete de haberle ganado a un FM de 2500

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight (23 Dic 2021)

Todo el rato quintos/cuartos y al final hemos quedado terceros. Enhorabuena burbujos!

Yo me voy con el regustete de haberle ganado a un FM de 2500

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Dic 2021)

Rapid Chess • Longines vs BOT Boris-Trapsky


Longines (2137) plays BOT Boris-Trapsky (2447) in a rated Rapid (8+0) game of chess. Longines won by checkmate after 81 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Dic 2021)

Te la dedico a ti triptolemo,he jugado con el robot ese y por lo visto he jugado mejor.me ha dicho unas palabras en inglés algo de que soy fanfarron y arrogante y he prevalecido sobre el verdadero talento!


----------



## propileos (24 Dic 2021)

Me acabo de conectar y lo primero que veo 2 avisos de @Triptolemo que esta siendo atacado por un ROBOT. 
Pero era hace 5 horas ya debe estar muerto Tripto. 
Esos BOTS hay muchos por lichess, deben ser legales porque ponen BOT delante del nombre, no pretenden engañar a nadie. 
No se como funcionan si los crean y los sueltan como en Blade Runner o si es una caja con un enano dentro, no tengo ni idea. 
Nunca he jugado con ninguno, no se si eligen a sus victimas al azar o los tienes que invocar, no se nada de eso.


----------



## propileos (24 Dic 2021)

Bueno sobre la

KARTOFFEL

Buenas noticias.









Hemos quedado en tercer lugar y por tanto subimos otra vez a la division 6.

Estabamos todo el torneo en la mitad de la tabla y los 30 segundos ultimos hemos empujado bien, ya me direis quien ha sido, yo no porque estaba mirando, ya no me emparejaba el programa, pero juro que estabamos quintos a menos de un minuto del final. 

Estabamos 17, la mayoria activos, somos un gran equipo, gracias a todos por apoyar.
Faltaba mucha gente, cuando no puede venir uno acude otro, de jugar todos juntos seriamos una apisonadora madmaxista.
Bueno gracias a todos, a los que jugaron hoy y a los que no jugaron hoy pero han jugado otros dias.

Lo que mas me alegra, mas que el ascenso, es ver burbujos jugando, hoy habia muchos foreros, yo doy mucho la brasa a los foreros para que jueguen, se que soy un brasas insoportable pero es la mision que tengo que cumplir, esta por encima de mi.

Bueno voy a hacer la cronica

Primero del equipo Renzo, que jugo la media hora final y se hizo 36 puntos.
Tengo que estudiar las partidas de Renzo y pegar cosas suyas en los TUTORIALES PACO, porque es realmente muy efectivo, creo que podemos aprender mucho de el, me pongo de tarea eso.

Segundo @gueldos con los mismos puntos que Renzo, y mejor cuñao del torneo.

Tercero quien ha sido, Leon, con 35 puntos a un punto de los otros 2, se nota mucho cuando esta Leon, gracias por tu apoyo sabes que todos te apreciamos aqui.

Cuarto nuestro compañero de Montreal Lotfi, uno de los pilares del equipo, gracias Lotfi si nos lees.

Quinto @Jean-de-la-fontaine, muchas gracias David por volcarte con el equipo, otro fuera de serie.

Sexto @knight que se transforma en Godzilla en la BUNDESLIGA, le ha ganado a un 2500 creo, voy a buscar esa partida.

Septima Adriana, a la que le escribo y no me contesta nunca, como mi mujer, bueno gracias por apoyarnos Adriana.

Bueno el resto del equipo luchando todas las partidas con FURIA PORCINA como FOREROS DE BIEN.
Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #aQ3GsvPY


175 players compete in the Dec 23, 2021 Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. horripile takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (24 Dic 2021)

Bueno primero del torneo fue "horripile", ese es su nick de lichess, no se quien esta detras de ese nick, no vienen datos personales.
Ocupa la posicion 1.484 del mundo en BLITZ, al menos en lichess, imagino que en "real" sera un GM.
Estamos jugando contra los mejores jugadores del mundo, no se si os dais cuenta de esto.

Segundo del torneo ha sido el MAESTRO INTERNACIONAL
*Sven Telljohann*
Ocupa la posicion 1.082 del mundo en BLITZ,

Es este de la foto




Esta foto de aqui abajo


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (24 Dic 2021)

Esta partida contribuyó con 4 puntos a escasos segundos de acabar el torneo.
Os la paso porque estoy orgulloso de cómo exploté la debilidad de las casillas negras, especialmente ese 14... Af2 que tuve en cuenta antes de hacer 13...Cg3.









Blitz Chess • bydiwelnuk vs Jean-de-la-Fontaine


bydiwelnuk (2116) plays Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2295) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. bydiwelnuk resigned after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (24 Dic 2021)

Jean-de-la-fontaine dijo:


> Esta partida otorgó 4 puntos a escasos segundos de acabar el torneo.
> Os la paso porque estoy orgulloso de cómo exploté la debilidad de las casillas negras, especialmente ese 14... Af2 que tuve en cuenta antes de hacer 13...Cg3.
> 
> 
> ...




La pondre en el TUTORIAL PACO DEL GAMBITO DE REY, llevo los tutoriales con retraso. 
Cuando tengais alguna partida interesante pegarla aqui y yo las voy colocando en los tutoriales.


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)

Bueno ya esta en marcha la KARTOFFEL de mañana domingo, no se ve gran cosa por el momento. 





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MrVi0MjL


121 players compete in the Dec 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM BlackKnight98 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)

@ApoloCreed jugaras no, ahora que estas en racha. 
Si pudieramos sumar a la causa a @MIP @blubleo @Clavisto @Cazarr @Gurney y todos estos seria un puntazo. 
Ademas mañana Hiperion y Rober no creo que puedan jugar. 
La cosa es mantenernos en la sexta al menos.


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)

Estoy haciendo pruebas con los gifs, si copio el gif y lo pego no funciona, me da un mensaje de exceso de tamaño. 
Pero si copio el enlace, sale rapido.


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)

Con gifs que no has hecho tu tambien funciona, le das a copiar enlace donde este el gif, luego vas a insertar imagen en tu hilo y pegas el enlace ahi y ya esta.


----------



## propileos (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## MIP (26 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> @ApoloCreed jugaras no, ahora que estas en racha.
> Si pudieramos sumar a la causa a @MIP @blubleo @Clavisto @Cazarr @Gurney y todos estos seria un puntazo.
> Ademas mañana Hiperion y Rober no creo que puedan jugar.
> La cosa es mantenernos en la sexta al menos.



Gracias por la mención pero a esa hora voy a estar conduciendo de vuelta de Mordor.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Dic 2021)

__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MrVi0MjL


121 players compete in the Dec 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM BlackKnight98 takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## el mensa (26 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


>



Eso no es un gif, es un capítulo de Walker Texas Ranger inspirado en el equipo A y remasterizado por gente que caga al aire libre.


----------



## propileos (26 Dic 2021)

Ya comenzamos con la KARTOFFEL del DOMINGO





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MrVi0MjL


121 players compete in the Dec 26, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM BlackKnight98 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (27 Dic 2021)

Bueno ya termino la KARTOFFEL del domingo. 
Quedamos en la posicion 7 y por tanto conservamos la categoria. 
Gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo.
Hoy no hay cronica que estoy un poco regular y me quiero acostar. 
Pego el resultado final. 

Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #MrVi0MjL


----------



## el mensa (27 Dic 2021)

Oye, que ha llegado un rumor a mis oídos, perdón hogos, dicen que hay foreros que tienen bloqueadas las menciones por pesados. Será por eso que me citas y no llegan las notificaciones. Nadie más se ha dado cuenta?

Me viene a la cabeza esta escena del gran Ibañez el de Mortadelo y Filemón, no confundir con el de "Cañas y barro".



Abajo a la izquierda se puede observar a @propileos dando instrucciones a los burbujos para luchar en la kartoffeln league.


----------



## propileos (27 Dic 2021)

Yo lo de la campana lo tenia desactivado pero a raiz que comence con lo del ajedrez me lo active porque es necesario si tienes vida social en el foro. 
Tambien tengo que citar a gente para que el equipo funcione, si usandolo acuden 2 o 3 mas a la KARTOFFEL pues ya esta justificado. 
Se que para mucha gente soy un brasas pero es que no me queda otra, cuando tienes una mision la mision esta por encima de todo, por encima de lo que piensen o no piensen de ti. 

Los equipos de lichess son muy delicados, parece que estan bien y de repente se mueren. 
Haces un torneo acuden 6, la gente dice para que voy a jugar otro con tan poca gente y al siguiente no acude nadie y el equipo muerto. 

El CUÑAO 2021 con hilo propio y braseando estabamos 20 inscritos y jugando puede que unos 12. 
No vamos sobrados. 
Hay que dar la brasa todos los dias y aun asi eso no te garantiza que el equipo vaya a sobrevivir.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (27 Dic 2021)

propileos dijo:


> Yo lo de la campana lo tenia desactivado pero a raiz que comence con lo del ajedrez me lo active porque es necesario si tienes vida social en el foro.
> Tambien tengo que citar a gente para que el equipo funcione, si usandolo acuden 2 o 3 mas a la KARTOFFEL pues ya esta justificado.
> Se que para mucha gente soy un *brasas* pero es que no me queda otra, cuando tienes una mision la mision esta por encima de todo, por encima de lo que piensen o no piensen de ti.
> 
> ...



¿Algo así..?


----------



## propileos (30 Dic 2021)

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde hay KARTOFFEL





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #DkhcauGW


118 players compete in the Dec 30, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. MW1966 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





A 3+2 un ritmo jodido para bersakear.


Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (31 Dic 2021)

Bueno ya termino la KARTOFFEL del jueves.
Quedamos en cuarto lugar a una posicion del ascenso, con un ritmo de juego de 3+2 que no nos es tradicionalmente propicio.
Lo mejor que habia mucha gente del foro, que es lo mas importante, porque esto es el equipo del foro.
Esta bien si fichamos gente de calidad de fuera, ademas algunos de ellos ya son foreros, pero lo que mas nutre es ver a los foreros de bien jugando.
Ese es el objetivo del equipo, no ganar titulos.

Primero del equipo nuestro "cullinan", la joya del foro @Robii, acompañandonos en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Gracias Rober por tu apoyo. 
Rober ha quedado cuarto en la clasificacion general, por detras de un MAESTRO FIDE, y por delante de 2 MAESTROS INTERNACIONALES. 
Estamos jugando una liga con una exigencia muy alta, no lo digo para que la gente se borre, al reves, para que la gente se motive y aproveche esta oportunidad. 

Segundo nuestro amigo de Montreal Lotfi, que esta en todas, siempre apoyando al equipo.

Tercero nuestro amigo @Jean-de-la-fontaine, muchas gracias David por apoyarnos. 

Cuarto nuestro amigo Leon, uno de los constructores del equipo, gracias desde aqui. 

Quinto nuestro amigo de Niteroi, Vangill, que ha apoyado al equipo desde el principio, un gran amigo. 
Niteroi cruzas un puente y ya esta en Rio de Janeiro, no seria mal sitio tampoco para el local. 

Sexto @naufragodelpisito, que noto que va a mas. Yo creo que estamos recuperando la mejor version de Longines poco a poco.

Septimo hijodenuncabajista, que no se que nick tiene en el foro, que me lo diga alguien para apuntarlo en la chupipandi. 

Octavo @gueldos gran jugador y mejor compañero, siempre luchando con nosotros. 

Hasta aqui los puntos. 

Estabamos 21 en total, los 21 luchando con furia porcina, somos un gran equipo. 
El domingo nuevas emociones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #DkhcauGW


118 players compete in the Dec 30, 2021 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. MW1966 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (1 Ene 2022)

Ya os podeis apuntar a la Vatalla del domingo kavrones.
Ya esta el enlace.





__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #8dCN9B8o


138 players compete in the Jan 2, 2022 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Darthweber takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Jugaremos contra el MAESTRO FIDE, Kacper POLOK,
aqui en la foto






Esta foto de aqui abajo






Aunque hay gente con elo superior en el torneo, pero no encontre foto.


----------



## propileos (3 Ene 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL. 
Mantenemos la categoria 6.
Estabamos 23 jugadores, gracias a los 23 por jugar. 
El jueves nuevas emociones.
Pego aqui el resultado final. 






__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #8dCN9B8o


138 players compete in the Jan 2, 2022 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Darthweber takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (4 Ene 2022)

Dado que @propileos no hace cronica la pondré yo:
Primero agradecer a todos su participación, fuimos 22, importante eso para conseguir la permanencia en la categoría.
Nos pasamos más de medio torneo en puestos de descenso pero al final repuntamos y quedamos en 5ª posición, 
. . . .cierto es que más cerca del descenso que del 4º .
La cosa empezo mál, @GM GranMonarca @ @naufragodelpisito @gueldos y yo estabamos al frente de la puntuación, lo cual explicaba lo del puesto de descenso. Por cierto @GM GranMonarca jugó más de 30 partidas,  debió inflarse a bersakear. Tambien estubo al pié del cañón @Triptolemo con más de 20 partidas disputadas, aún que al final no se metió en los puntos, al revés que @Jean-de-la-fontaine, que apareció en mitad del torneo repartiendo las del pulpo y sacando las castañas del fuego. @propileos jugó poquitas y arrugó cuando le empezaron a tocar rivales duros.  (es broma ) por mi parte mencionar que me marqué mi primer bersaker, contra uno de 2415, fué en plan daño psicológico, el me hizo bersaker a mi y yo se lo devolví en plan humillación, hizo el efecto deseado, llegué al final con torre y peón de más, pero en los apurós sacrifiqué para no liarme, (me quedé con 15 segundos y devolví el material para forzar tablas por triple repetición) pego enlace por aqui por eso del autobombo y tal








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs zurek1991


OtroNPC (2143) plays zurek1991 (2415) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 64 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Total que le sableé unas tablas con el cronómetro a 00:00.8 y como estaba en racha sumé 2 para el equipo.

En mi modesta opinión los que más han destacado han sido @naufragodelpisito y @GM GranMonarca pero los veo muy bersakeadores para mi gusto, agradecer a todos la participación porque insisto en que la clave para la permanencia está en ser muchos y la 6ª es muy dura

Este es el equipo que quedó 2º:

*0 Hofheim*

Team pagePlayers10Puntuación promedio2165Average performance2207Average score24

1Darthweber 2575*50*2MW1966 2531*25*3schieferberg 2224*25*4klafue 1988*25*5Ntnam 1990*24*6Lobao42 2075*20*7Royal_Seeker 2179*19*8nordel 1910*15*9foxi2020 1908

Estas bestias 3º

*bica*

Team pagePlayers10Puntuación promedio2289Average performance2234Average score21

1shakma 2317*34*2CM Kumi 2494*34*3zurek1991 2401*29*4rychoks111 2301*26*5mmmiauuu 2299*23*6Logan_Kapuczino 2083*23*7piotrek212 2378*15*8MacqPL 2122*15*9pytekwojtek 2413*12*10mamik212 2080*2*

Y estes mancos con más de media plantilla >2300 bajaron por ser solo 7

*OsrednjeSlovenskaEkipa - OSE*

Team pagePlayers7Puntuación promedio2157Average performance2167Average score24

1ljubljana_hi 2526*32*2Pecinho 2310*29*3michel1964 2342*28*4biciklist 2311*24*5janmady 1838*21*6MentorD 2042*20*7grungy 1729*12*

Nosotros con un elo promedio de 1905 conseguimos la 5ª plaza por ser 22 jugadores, asi que ya os podeis ir alistando cuando reclute @propileos que ha de ser el jueves seguramente.


----------



## propileos (4 Ene 2022)

Gracias por la cronica @NPCpremiun, yo ahora estoy en minimos pero volvere con fuerza.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Dado que @propileos no hace cronica la pondré yo:
> Primero agradecer a todos su participación, fuimos 22, importante eso para conseguir la permanencia en la categoría.
> Nos pasamos más de medio torneo en puestos de descenso pero al final repuntamos y quedamos en 5ª posición,
> . . . .cierto es que más cerca del descenso que del 4º .
> ...



Muy buen analista de datos y observador! Y también buen jugador,en mi caso llegue tarde y tuve que bershekear sin ser rápido.Lo que impidió subir fue la ausencia de Hiperion en esta interesante competición.A falta de pan buenas son tartas, lo digo por el ritmo de juego. Voy a ver si aprendo a insertar torneos a 10mn o 15mn desde lichess porque habemos jugadores que jugamos más a menudo y por lo menos es más ajedrez que permitiría a jugadores como Kufisto y otros jugar.En lugar de estar pendiente de la mierda de rápidas que a muchos de nosotros nos importan bien poco.Por ejemplo un Ignadaptado es buen jugador pero a un ritmo más lento.Yo alucino con los que fardan de híper velocidad y luego le tienen terror a las partidas lentas que es el verdadero ajedrez o al menos se ve más al jugador.Personalmente me he tomado muy en serio la liga burbuja, por que el Blitz de Navidad me importa entre cero y nada.Además a restado importantancia a la liga con el duelo titánico final de Robi e Hiperion.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (4 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Dado que @propileos no hace cronica la pondré yo:
> Primero agradecer a todos su participación, fuimos 22, importante eso para conseguir la permanencia en la categoría.
> Nos pasamos más de medio torneo en puestos de descenso pero al final repuntamos y quedamos en 5ª posición,
> . . . .cierto es que más cerca del descenso que del 4º .
> ...



Te lo has currado NPCpremium, gran radiografía del torneo y bien luchado por tu parte (vs zurek1991) y por la de todos. 

Aunque era un ritmo propicio para bersek, me limité, como casi siempre, a intentar aprovechar los excesos de los rivales más optimistas.
Las crónicas le dan mucha vida al día después. Propileos, mucha salud, coge energía, ya tendrás momentos mejores para publicar nuestras gestas y fracasos.


----------



## propileos (6 Ene 2022)

BUENO HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE NUEVA JORNADA DE LA KARTOFFEL.
ECHAR UN TROZO MAS DE ROSCON AL PLATO PARA QUE FUNCIONEN MEJOR LAS NEURONAS.
PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE PARA LOS QUE QUIERAN JUGAR.





__





Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #2xgKRHks


184 players compete in the Jan 6, 2022 Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM Kosto_Riko0608 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
Longines @naufragodelpisito
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja


----------



## propileos (7 Ene 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL.
Muy buenas noticias.







quedamos en la posicion 3 y por tanto subimos a la division 5. 
Estabamos 18 jugadores inscritos, la mayoria activos, gracias los 18 por acompañar al equipo. 
Muchos de ellos han hecho un esfuerzo colosal. 
No quiero destacar a nadie porque seria injusto, todos han jugado con furia porcina. 
Estoy orgulloso de pertenecer a este equipo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final para la posteridad.






__





Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #2xgKRHks


184 players compete in the Jan 6, 2022 Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM Kosto_Riko0608 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 Ene 2022)

Ha jugado la BUNDESLIGA con nosotros el croata Cagnus Marlsen, que no se de donde ha salido, pensaba que era forero pero despues de mirar por encima su perfil pues no creo. 
Bueno agradecidos por el apoyo. 
Se nos une ya gente de todo el mundo sin pedirlo por nuestra fama internacional.


----------



## propileos (7 Ene 2022)

Bueno como primero del torneo quedo el MAESTRO INTERNACIONAL

*Konstantin Nikologorskiy*

Este de la foto





Esta foto de aqui abajo


Bueno no encuentro foto, pego el enlace de wikipedia





__





Konstantin Nikologorskiy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tio_Serio (7 Ene 2022)

Buenos GMelafo!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Ene 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs IM Kosto_Riko0608


Longines (1880) plays IM Kosto_Riko0608 (2674) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Longines forfeits by time after 52 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




. A mi me tocó con él y en la jugada que podía hacer Af8+ con igualdad en la jugada 42 me dio porhacerblunder y perdí.Por cierto desde aquí me manifiesto a Cazarr o Ignadaptado que lichess me ha enviado un mensaje que manipulo mis partidas  o algo así. para perder!!!!! Y ya me han enviado varios mensajes.Así que me tengo que quitar el Longines y pasaros otro.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Ene 2022)

A mi me han debuelto 5 punticos porque segun ellos un usuario me ha trampeado  independientemente de eso aller jugué muy lamentable, hasta hice un bersequer que perdí por tiempo con un 1300 todo muy lamentable, no entiendo como hicimos para subir, supongo que lo del MF con 2600 haciendo 58 puntacos tendria algo que ver *(ganó 10 bersakear seguigos a 3min )*, el domingo va a ser un espectáculo jugar en 5ª. Por cierto, el equipo que quedó 2º 50 tipos jugando.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Ene 2022)

Si yo también tuve un torneo que caguento y encima lichess me dice que me dejo perder! Jajaja bueno ahora me amenazan con que no se repita y blablabla. Por lo tanto ahora voy a trabajar con mi nuevo nick chessmate7777


----------



## propileos (8 Ene 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si yo también tuve un torneo que caguento y encima lichess me dice que me dejo perder! Jajaja bueno ahora me amenazan con que no se repita y blablabla. Por lo tanto ahora voy a trabajar con mi nuevo nick chessmate7777




Pero no tienes que hacerte un nuevo nick. 
Lichess te envia advertencias a veces si algo no le cuadra, pero por eso no te eliminan la cuenta. 
Son advertencias automaticas de lichess que no significan nada, por ejemplo si vas a ganar una partida y se te cae la conexion y la pierdes, la aplicacion puede entender que te has dejado ganar, o casos semejantes. 
Te vas a hacer un nuevo nick y al poco tiempo te volvera a pasar.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ene 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero no tienes que hacerte un nuevo nick.
> Lichess te envia advertencias a veces si algo no le cuadra, pero por eso no te eliminan la cuenta.
> Son advertencias automaticas de lichess que no significan nada, por ejemplo si vas a ganar una partida y se te cae la conexion y la pierdes, la aplicacion puede entender que te has dejado ganar, o casos semejantes.
> Te vas a hacer un nuevo nick y al poco tiempo te volvera a pasar.



Propileos que ya está . Es un nuevo nick más killer,hay que cambiar como los números de teléfono que llevo bastantes o algo así.es una nueva vida ajedrecística que hoy me he cargado a un 2370.


----------



## propileos (8 Ene 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos que ya está . Es un nuevo nick más killer,hay que cambiar como los números de teléfono que llevo bastantes o algo así.es una nueva vida ajedrecística que hoy me he cargado a un 2370.




ah, y cual es el nuevo nick, tengo que cambiarlo en el primer post


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ene 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ah, y cual es el nuevo nick, tengo que cambiarlo en el primer post



Hola Propileos,es chessmate7777.


----------



## propileos (9 Ene 2022)

Hoy domingo tenemos BUNDELISGA.
Nuestra primera vez en la division 5.
Nunca habiamos llegado tan lejos.
Pego el enlace para el que quiera apoyarnos.





__





Lichess Liga 5B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #vQJoTvST


154 players compete in the Jan 9, 2022 Lichess Liga 5B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. CM bigorso takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (10 Ene 2022)

Hola bueno, la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA no fue muy bien, quedamos en el puesto 9 y por tanto descendemos a la division 6. 
El 3+2 es un tiempo que no nos favorece mucho, a ver que pasa el jueves. 
Estabamos 15 jugando, gracias a los 15 por apoyar al equipo. 
En especial a @NPCpremiun @naufragodelpisito y @Lguizani que han hecho un gran esfuerzo. 
El resto de los 15 tambien han luchado con furia porcina, no hay nada que reprochar, al reves agradecerles a todos su cariño al equipo.
El que ha podido jugar 20 partidas ha jugado 20 y el que solo ha podido 3 pues 3, mi gratitud para todos ellos por igual, cada uno hace lo que puede. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 5B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #vQJoTvST


154 players compete in the Jan 9, 2022 Lichess Liga 5B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. CM bigorso takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Ene 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BUNDESLIGA, EL EQUIPO DEL FORO ESTA EN LA DIVISION 6, QUE PASARA, GRANDES INCERTIDUMBRES.
SI ERES FORERO Y TE GUSTA EL AJEDREZ Y EL SEXO Y EL JAMON ESTE ES TU EQUIPO.
ANIMATE HOMBRE Y PARTICIPA.
PARA JUGAR PINCHA AQUI, ASI DE FACIL.





__





Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #iuktOZbo


121 players compete in the Jan 13, 2022 Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM msb2 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (14 Ene 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Malas noticias porque quedamos en el puesto 8 y por tanto descendemos a la division 7. 
Estabamos 17 burbujos jugando, cada uno ha hecho lo que ha podido. 
Muchas gracias a todos por jugar. 

Habia gente fuerte hoy, primero del torneo quedo el GM aleman









GM msb2 (3038)


GM msb2 played 17453 games since Apr 11, 2018. Current Bullet rating: 3038.




lichess.org













Matthias Blübaum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






Ocupa el puesto 102 del mundo en BULLET, contra esta gente estamos jugando y les plantamos cara, ubiquemonos que a veces no nos damos cuenta de las cosas. 

Habra venganza, todos a estudiar para follarnos a Matthias. 

Pego aqui el resultado final.





__





Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #iuktOZbo


121 players compete in the Jan 13, 2022 Lichess Liga 6C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM msb2 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (16 Ene 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE TENEMOS KARTOFFEL LIGA.
ESTAMOS EN LA DIVISION 7 EN CAIDA LIBRE.
TENEMOS QUE PARAR ESTO.
PEGAR UN PUÑETAZO SOBRE LA MESA.
HOY ES EL DIA.






__





Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #72WOtOkA


192 players compete in the Jan 16, 2022 Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. NM McManow takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Ene 2022)

Retroceder 2 escalones bara subir 4 esperemos @propileos


----------



## propileos (16 Ene 2022)

Bueno malas noticias en la BUNDESLIGA, hemos quedado en la posicion 9 y por tanto bajamos a la division 8. 
Estabamos 13 jugando, la mayoria luchando con furia porcina, muchas gracias a los 13 por vuestro apoyo. 
La verdad que el equipo se nos cae, cada vez estamos menos. 
Yo hago todo lo que puedo por mantener el equipo vivo, me parece un bonito proyecto, aunque a veces no puedo jugar, entiendo que es un problema que nos afecta a todos, somos mayores y si no tenemos que trabajar pues toca hacer mil cosas en casa o atender a la familia. 
Bueno si conoceis a alguien que quiera apoyar es bienvenido. 
@Tio_Serio tu que vas a torneos buenos reparte octavillas o algo entre el publico. 
Bueno pego aqui el lamentable resultado final. 
El jueves jugamos en la division 8. 


Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #72WOtOkA


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Ene 2022)

Venga ánimo, no todos los días se puede subir de categoría.

Yo no participo porque no tengo energías para tanto, en cuanto he jugado tres partidas ya me apetece descansar.

Pero a los incombustibles pues os toca hacer callo, unos días se sube otros se baja.

pd yo torneos?
No digas estas cosas que luego Apolo me hace el chiste y la liamos.


----------



## NPCpremiun (17 Ene 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Retroceder 2 escalones bara subir 4 esperemos @propileos



Me da que vamos a subir 6 



propileos dijo:


> Bueno malas noticias en la BUNDESLIGA, hemos quedado en la posicion 9 y por tanto bajamos a la division 8.
> Estabamos 13 jugando, la mayoria luchando con furia porcina, muchas gracias a los 13 por vuestro apoyo.
> La verdad que el equipo se nos cae, cada vez estamos menos.
> Yo hago todo lo que puedo por mantener el equipo vivo, me parece un bonito proyecto, aunque a veces no puedo jugar, entiendo que es un problema que nos afecta a todos, somos mayores y si no tenemos que trabajar pues toca hacer mil cosas en casa o atender a la familia.
> ...



Coñas a parte lo de hoy no tiene nombre, se hicieron 207 puntacos, eso es puntuación de ascenso muchas veces, pero debian estar todos chetadisimos porque ni medio normal, 297 el equipo campeón yo no he podido jugar, a ver el proximo domingo.


----------



## propileos (20 Ene 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE AFRONTAMOS UNA NUEVA JORNADA DE LA KARTOFFEL LIGA CON ANIMOS RENOVADOS.
OS ESPERAMOS A TODOS LOS FOREROS.
HAY MUCHOS FOREROS QUE LES GUSTA EL AJEDREZ Y NO SE ATREVEN A PARTICIPAR EN EL EQUIPO.
YA SABEIS QUE TODOS SOIS BIENVENIDOS, CON INDEPENDENCIA DEL NIVEL DE JUEGO, IDEAS POLITICAS, SANITARIAS Y DEMAS.
ESTE ES EL EQUIPO DE TODOS LOS FOREROS.
TODOS, TODAS Y TODES.
BUENO PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE PARA PARTICIPAR.
HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE.





__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #EVkXucql


96 players compete in the Jan 20, 2022 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. laurens97 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


AHORA CALOPEZ NO DEJA ESCRIBIR 2 POST SEGUIDOS EN EL MISMO HILO.
PARA MIRAR EL RESULTADO DE LA BUNDESLIGA DEL JUEVES PINCHAR EN EL ENLACE DE ARRIBA.
QUE ALGUIEN ME HAGA EL FAVOR Y ESCRIBA UN POST, ASI PODRE ANUNCIAR LA BUNDESLIGA DEL DOMINGO.


----------



## propileos (21 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues eso, en la BUNDESLIGA del jueves hemos quedado en la posicion 6 por tanto nos mantenemos en la division 8. 
Estabamos 13 jugadores, la mayoria activos, gracias a todos por jugar. 
El domingo a las 8 de la tarde mas emociones. 
Pego aqui el resultado final. 





__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #EVkXucql


96 players compete in the Jan 20, 2022 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. laurens97 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Si me haceis el favor me vais poniendo fotos o gifs o algo, asi yo tengo el siguiente post para escribir. 
Tampoco puedo ya trabajar en los TUTORIALES PACO, los tenia un poco descuidados pero ahora ya imposible. 
Gracias @calopez, detallazo.


----------



## propileos (21 Ene 2022)

Ayer no se podia. 
Esta haciendo luz de gas Calopez con los foreros o algo asi.


----------



## propileos (23 Ene 2022)

Foreros ajedrecistas en 10 minutos comienza una nueva edicion de la KARTOFFEL.
A 5+0 buen ritmo para los librepensadores y los bersekeadores.
Pego el enlace para el que quiera apoyar.





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #b26UIgD4


133 players compete in the Jan 23, 2022 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. drah_ciR takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (27 Ene 2022)

HOY JUEVES DENTRO DE 5 MINUTOS COMIENZA UNA NUEVA JORNADA DE LA BUNDESLIGA.
APUNTARSE, PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE.





__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #Lgi7HvcT


121 players compete in the Jan 27, 2022 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM calcu_later takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (28 Ene 2022)

Bueno ayer fue la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Buenas noticias porque quedamos en la posicion 6 y por tanto nos mantenemos en la division 9. 
Estabamos 13 jugando, gracias a los 13 por jugar. 
Llevamos un mes con poca gente, la cosa es mantenerse a la espera de refuerzos.
Me refiero a gente que se ha ido y deseamos que vuelva. 
Animo una vez mas a la gente del foro que juega ajedrez a apoyar al equipo. 
Tambien se aceptan sugerencias para mejorar. 
Bueno pego aqui el resultado final.
Gracias a todos por vuestro apoyo. 





__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #Lgi7HvcT


121 players compete in the Jan 27, 2022 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM calcu_later takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (30 Ene 2022)

Dentro de nada los foreros contra los cabezas cuadradas y otra gente extraña.






Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #SuwSv4YD


110 players compete in the Jan 30, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM titan00013 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (31 Ene 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> llegué tarde




No te preocupes, no tienes que justificarte, cada uno jugamos lo que podemos cuando podemos. 
Ademas tu estas volcado con el equipo, todos te lo agradecemos.


----------



## knight (31 Ene 2022)

Yo ayer pude echar un rato, a ver si saco tiempo para seguir apoyando. Llevo un mes participando poco. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (3 Feb 2022)

AHORA MISMO COMIENZA LA BUNDESLIGA, LA JORNADA DEL JUEVES.
PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE.
ANIMO EQUIPO.

Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #vM3OkJW0


Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (4 Feb 2022)

Bueno ayer jueves fue bien en la KARTOFFEL








Quedamos en tercera posicion, y por tanto ascendemos a la division 9.
Con esto se inicia la remontada, que nos llevara a ganar la BUNDESLIGA, fama mundial, mujeres, oro, jamones y sobretodo dejar el foro en el lugar que le corresponde.

Estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria activos, gracias a todos por jugar.

Destacar que Rober @Robii fue primero del torneo, ganando todas sus partidas, puede que este torneo sea el principio de una leyenda.
Dejo aqui estas palabras para la posteridad.






__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #vM3OkJW0


145 players compete in the Feb 3, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. vyctoryoso takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (6 Feb 2022)

Dentro de un rato tenemos la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL, estamos en la division 9 remontando desde la 10.
Animo a todos los foreros de bien a participar.
Pego aqui el enlace.





__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #7ubsBoIZ


121 players compete in the Feb 6, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM www68 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## propileos (7 Feb 2022)

Bueno ya termino la joranda del domingo de la KARTOFFEL, volvemos a las 10, pego la imagen que no tengo muchas ganas de escribir.
Impresionante @Triptolemo, nuestros respetos. 
Bueno gracias a todos por jugar.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Feb 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la joranda del domingo de la KARTOFFEL, volvemos a las 10, pego la imagen que no tengo muchas ganas de escribir.
> Impresionante @Triptolemo, nuestros respetos.
> Bueno gracias a todos por jugar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934081



Pero corta bien la foto


que se vea que no fuimos ultimos


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Feb 2022)

@propileos @NPCpremiun me fije que los primeros, los rusos esos sus principales jugadores no berserquearon ni una, todo como un rodillo, el primero perdio una y el segundo creo que empato una...
Nos sacaron casi 200 puntos de diferencia...

Poco a poco voy adquiriendo cierto equilibrio en el uso del tiempo, furia de cerdo+tranquilidad de marmota campurrianera...


----------



## propileos (10 Feb 2022)

Ya llego el jueves bundesliguero, jugamos a 3+2, es decir con el incrementito de los cojones.
Pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar.






Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #UdmMeosr


86 players compete in the Feb 10, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. lug-59 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Vamos burbujos

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (11 Feb 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la KARTOFFEL.
Nos quedamos en la posicion 7 y por tanto salvamos la categoria,
El domingo jugaremos en la division 10 otra vez.
Por un solo punto nos hemos salvado del guano.
Pego la captura de pantalla.
Estabamos 11 jugando, gracias a todos por participar.
Aprovecho para pedir nuevamente que juegue la gente de la LIGA Y DEL BLITZ DE NAVIDAD.
Aunque solo sean 2 o 3 partidas, verlos en el equipo nos congratula a todos y nos hace mejores foreros.






Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #UdmMeosr


86 players compete in the Feb 10, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. lug-59 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Feb 2022)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde tenemos KARTOFFEL.
Ya sabeis de que va.
Como siempre animo a toda la gente del foro a jugar.






Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #1HS3Mecu


103 players compete in the Feb 13, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ElFantasmadelChess takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (14 Feb 2022)

Ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA 







BUENAS noticias, quedamos terceros y ascendemos a la 9 otra vez. 
Mencion especial a @ApoloCreed que lo ha dado todo por el equipo. 
Primero del equipo y tercero del torneo. 
Que sepas que todos te admiramos y reconocemos tu talento. 
Pero mas importante que los resultados de Apolo es la alegria de verlo jugando con nosotros. 
Somos el equipo del FORO y que Apolo y la otra gente de la LIGA juegue para el equipo es lo que lo substancia y le da sentido.
Con todos vosotros seriamos potencia, ahora solo destelleamos de vez en cuando. 
Tambien destacar a Olaf que ha vuelto despues de un tiempo desaparecido.
En total estabamos 12 inscritos, la mayoria activos, cada uno ha hecho lo que ha podido. 
GRACIAS A LOS 12 POR APOYAR AL EQUIPO.





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #1HS3Mecu


----------



## Tio_Serio (14 Feb 2022)

Aprovecho para anunciar que en Granada estamos haciendo un grupillo de ajedrez presencial, si alguien se anima bienvenido sea.


----------



## propileos (15 Feb 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Aprovecho para anunciar que en Granada estamos haciendo un grupillo de ajedrez presencial, si alguien se anima bienvenido sea.



@Tio_Serio hablales del CAFE PI BURBUJA a esta gente de Granada, que vayan jugando con nosotros la BUNDESLIGA. 
Mas que nada por si hay alguien de Granada o cerca en el CAFE PI BURBUJA que se puedan enterar de vuestro grupo presencial.
No me suena que haya nadie de Granada en el CAFE PI BURBUJA, pero hay gente de Siles, en algun momento se pueden acercar. 
O yo mismo cuando me compre la casa en Marbella.


----------



## Tio_Serio (15 Feb 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Tio_Serio hablales del CAFE PI BURBUJA a esta gente de Granada, que vayan jugando con nosotros la BUNDESLIGA.
> Mas que nada por si hay alguien de Granada o cerca en el CAFE PI BURBUJA que se puedan enterar de vuestro grupo presencial.
> No me suena que haya nadie de Granada en el CAFE PI BURBUJA, pero hay gente de Siles, en algun momento se pueden acercar.
> O yo mismo cuando me compre la casa en Marbella.



Vaale, les diré que tenemos este grupo por siles apetece apuntarse.
De todos modos ahora mismo es algo muy pequeño, somos cuatro gatos, lo bueno es que se han apuntado chortinas erasmus, no damos abasto.
Voy a citar a los ajedrecistas de Granada que recuerdo, para que sigan el tema:
@Gurney 
@Igualdad 7-2521 
@Dula 
@Dodoria ?


----------



## propileos (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno ya iras contando como evoluciona el asunto. 
Ya nos diras si estais en algun local o bar paco para hacer publicidad en el muro del equipo de lichess, y por el foro tambien claro.


----------



## propileos (17 Feb 2022)

Bueno hoy es jueves kartoffelero.
Ya sabeis como va esto.
Pego el enlace para el que pueda jugar.
Animo burbujos.






__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #STrwh9zR


86 players compete in the Feb 17, 2022 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. coolice takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (18 Feb 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada de la KARTOFFEL.
Hoy no fue muy bien, solo estabamos 7 jugando, y no sumamos muchos puntos.
Volvemos a la 10.
Muchas gracias a los 7 por apoyar al equipo.









__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #STrwh9zR


86 players compete in the Feb 17, 2022 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. coolice takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (20 Feb 2022)

HOY DOMINGO KARTOFFELERO.
AL SIMPATICO RITMO DEL 3+2.
AFILAR VUESTRAS ESPADAS BURBUJOS.






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Ol76hlnE


85 players compete in the Feb 20, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Ute-Manfred takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Feb 2022)

Creo que hoy se nos han alineado los astros y a nivel personal he estado fatal.Y creo que mis compañeros también estarán descontentos .No somos tan malos,pero no ha sido nuestro día


----------



## propileos (21 Feb 2022)

Bueno como se puede deducir de las palabras de nuestro compañero @naufragodelpisito las cosas hoy no han ido del todo bien. 
Hemos quedado en la posicion 8 y bajamos a la division 11. 
Estabamos jugando 10, muchas gracias a los 10 por jugar. 
Ya vendran tiempos mejores. 
Pego aqui la foto resumen, para la posteridad.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (21 Feb 2022)

¡Ánimo Burbujos! 

Que se note esa furia porcina... ⚔


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Feb 2022)

Yo es que lo que no sea jugar cara a cara y compartir el covid sano entre risas ya lo veo de betillas..
Tableros desconchaos
Buscar las piezas que faltan entre el resto de juegos
Infusión a tres euros
Enseñar a mover el caballo a Charos jijijeantes


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Feb 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Yo es que lo que no sea jugar cara a cara y compartir el covid sano entre risas ya lo veo de betillas..
> Tableros desconchaos
> Buscar las piezas que faltan entre el resto de juegos
> Infusión a tres euros
> Enseñar a mover el caballo a Charos jijijeantes



Tú si que sabes!!Mover madera,aporrear el reloj y fumando como carreteros que tiempos aquellos!En cuanto a mujeres pues se iban corriendo al ver el panorama jajaj


----------



## propileos (23 Feb 2022)

El equipo de GALOPPA ha ganado la BUNDESLIGA.





__





Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #UJaQrDi9


591 players compete in the Feb 10, 2022 Lichess Bundesliga Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GM NeverEnough takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Lo felicitamos desde aqui.

No puedo felicitarlo directamente porque no tengo acceso a su chat ni al chat de su equipo, me puso en la lista negra.
La verdad que ha conseguido formar un equipo muy potente, ha hecho un gran trabajo.

Ah no, ya me saco de la lista negra, lo he felicitado directamente en su chat.
Espero que no comience con sus biblias en aleman.

Ah no, me ha vuelto a bloquear, me ahorro las biblias.


----------



## propileos (24 Feb 2022)

HOY JUEVES KARTOFFELERO.
YA SABEIS.
A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE.
JUGAMOS A UN RITMO DE 5+0 QUE SE NOS SUELE DAR BASTANTE BIEN. 
VAMOS BURBUJOS.







Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #mmfcu5ee


112 players compete in the Feb 24, 2022 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. AHMADI_TARI_M takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (25 Feb 2022)

Bueno mientras todo se derrumba a nuestro alrededor nosotros seguimos con lo del ajedrez.
Ayer jueves muy bien la KARTOFFEL.
Faltaban 30 segundos para terminar y estabamos a 2 puntos del tercero, y de repente un par de burbujos metieron 2 puntos cada uno y acabamos terceros y por tanto ascendemos a la division 10.
Estabamos 11 inscritos y 10 jugando con furia porcina.
Giacometti se apunto pero esta desaparecido, estara con cosas del colegio o cosas hormonales de la edad, que envidia.

Exhibicion de @calopez narcotraficante o como se llame ahora GRAN MONARCA, que ayer se puso al frente de la tropa como SANCHO EL GRANDE.
Impresionante.





Ayer estaba el nucleo del equipo y conseguimos sacar el tema adelante, pero no vendrian mal unos refuerzos.
Espero que la gente de ajedrez del foro se vaya uniendo al equipo, hay un desapego ahi que no termino de descifrar.

Yo estoy abierto a cerrar el equipo si eso sirve para avanzar.
Si @Cazarr o @Ignadaptado se atreven con uno nuevo solo para foreros tienen todo mi apoyo, yo jugaria como tropa y ellos pueden organizar la BUNDESLIGA y el resto de torneos que realmente es algo que saben hacer muy bien.

Creo que hay unos 50 ajedrecistas en el foro dispuestos a jugar, yo no he sabido motivarlos, se pueden hacer nuevos intentos con nuevos equipos.

Ya me direis.


----------



## propileos (27 Feb 2022)

Hoy KARTOFFEL, bueno hoy, dentro de un rato.





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #AYc12b5m


82 players compete in the Feb 27, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. alwayslost takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Abri este hilo ayer, que alguien me haga la pole






TORNEO DE AJEDREZ FALLERA MAYOR 2022


Hola amigos del ajedrez y foreros en general. Tras el exito del CUÑAO 2021 estoy pensando en organizar un nuevo torneo suizo en la plataforma de lichess, para gente de nuestro equipo. Como hay muchos jugadores valencianos en el equipo, grandes jugadores y mejores compañeros todos, he pensado en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## NPCpremiun (27 Feb 2022)

30 puntacos de elo me costó ascender al equipo a 9ª a ver quien me los devuelve.


----------



## propileos (28 Feb 2022)

Bueno como ya ha indicado nuestro compañero NPC hemos subido a la division 9. 
Con 11 nos ha sobrado para subir, los 11 jugando con furia porcina. 

Hoy nuestra Juana de Arco ha sido @kurwa, te has ganado la admiracion y el respeto de todos nosotros. 

Tenemos tremendos jugadores en el foro, y fuera del foro tambien, que pena que coincidan pocas veces en el tiempo/espacio. 
Un recuerdo especial a los habituales que ya no estan, yo no les digo nada por chat privado para no presionarles, pero saber que todos os recordamos con cariño. 

Habituales no quiero decir que sumen muchos puntos, unos sumaban mas otros menos, me refiero a los habituales cuya presencia daba empaque y calor visillero al equipo. 

Nos gustaria que regresarais como el hijo prodigo, regariamos vuestra llegada con nuestro mejor vino y sacrificariamos nuestros mejores corderos dando gracias al Señor por vuestra presencia otra vez en la casa burbuja.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Feb 2022)

Cambiaba todas las Bundesligas por estar con una Guiness en la mano jugando con tío serio en ese club decadente moviendo madera y ….. bueno volvamos a la realidad necesitamos estrellas de burbuja y las tenemos!! Pero claro….. yo puedo ser cola de leon solamente.MIP,Exterriga,Hiperion,Apolo y se acabo para los rivales jeje


----------



## propileos (28 Feb 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Cambiaba todas las Bundesligas por estar con una Guiness en la mano jugando con tío serio en ese club decadente moviendo madera y ….. bueno volvamos a la realidad necesitamos estrellas de burbuja y las tenemos!! Pero claro….. yo puedo ser cola de leon solamente.MIP,Exterriga,Hiperion,Apolo y se acabo para los rivales jeje




La BUNDESLIGA es por hacer equipo. 
Ya somos un nucleo de unos 20 jugadores que mas o menos nos conocemos y estamos en el mismo proyecto. 
Contando los que entran y salen de vez en cuando seremos unos 50. 
El siguiente paso seria tener un club fisico. 
El problema es que cada uno es de un sitio distinto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Feb 2022)

propileos dijo:


> La BUNDESLIGA es por hacer equipo.
> Ya somos un nucleo de unos 20 jugadores que mas o menos nos conocemos y estamos en el mismo proyecto.
> Contando los que entran y salen de vez en cuando seremos unos 50.
> El siguiente paso seria tener un club fisico.
> El problema es que cada uno es de un sitio distinto.



El problema en condiciones normales sería insalvable,pero,pero hay otras cosas que nos unen como la edad cercana a la jubilación y que somos burbujista con lo cual hay debate aparte del ajedrez.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Feb 2022)

Yo me pido a Clavisto como barman jeje


----------



## propileos (1 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo me pido a Clavisto como barman jeje



Tu no puedes faltar a






TORNEO DE AJEDREZ FALLERA MAYOR 2022


Hola amigos del ajedrez y foreros en general. Tras el exito del CUÑAO 2021 estoy pensando en organizar un nuevo torneo suizo en la plataforma de lichess, para gente de nuestro equipo. Como hay muchos jugadores valencianos en el equipo, grandes jugadores y mejores compañeros todos, he pensado en...




www.burbuja.info





Irse apuntando, si pasamos de 40 inscritos lo hare a 8 rondas en lugar de a 6.


----------



## NPCpremiun (3 Mar 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno como ya ha indicado nuestro compañero NPC hemos subido a la division 9.
> Con 11 nos ha sobrado para subir, los 11 jugando con furia porcina.
> 
> Hoy nuestra Juana de Arco ha sido @kurwa, te has ganado la admiracion y el respeto de todos nosotros.
> ...



Creo que es buen momento para intentar nuevos ascensos, veo que los rusos + los ucrainos no están teniendo un buen rendimiento en la bundesliga, hay que aprobechar ahora.


----------



## propileos (3 Mar 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Creo que es buen momento para intentar nuevos ascensos, veo que los rusos + los ucrainos no están teniendo un buen rendimiento en la bundesliga, hay que aprobechar ahora.
> Ver archivo adjunto 966233




Bien visto, hay que raptar a sus mujeres e hijas.


A TODO ESTO HOY HAY GUARREDIDA ALEMANA EN LA PRADERA, A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE, OS ESPERO A TODOS. 







Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Lu66kb7F


11 players compete in the Mar 3, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (4 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya termino la KARTOFFEL del jueves, la luchamos bien y salvamos la categoria, nos quedamos en la division 9, a la espera de nuevas hazañas en la remontada. 
Se paso Renzo y nos hizo unos puntos, se agradece. 
@kurwa ha quedado segundo del equipo, estaba un poco incomodo con el ritmo, y ademas lo han baneado del chat, en lichess son correctitos, no es el foro, realmente el foro es uno de los pocos sitios del mundo donde te puedes expresar con cierta libertad, no terminamos de entender esto y realmente es una cosa valiosa, gracias @calopez, por la parte que te toca. 
Gran torneo de kurwa que se esta dejando todo por el equipo, gracias tio. 
Tercero quedo un gran jugador y mejor compañero @naufragodelpisito, que no ha dado todavia todo el ajedrez que lleva dentro, espero verlo crecer dentro del equipo. 
@NPCpremiun quedo cuarto, siempre pendiente del equipo, gracias tio. 
Y quinto @calopez narcotraficante que siempre lo da todo, un ejemplo para el resto del equipo. 
Bueno en total estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria activos jugando con furia porcina. 
Esto parece que va tomando color otra vez.


----------



## NPCpremiun (4 Mar 2022)

Dadas mis ultimas aportaciones a la Kartofen veo que no estoy en mi mejor momento de forma, el equipo va paqueando el temporal, y para orgullo de @propileos cada vez el componente burbujo es mayor, pero faltan muchos foreros, yo hoy me he quedado con ganas de recuperar el elo perdido y me he arrastrado un rato despues de la liga. Como ejemplo de ello la partida que pondré a continuación, la cual le dedico al ilustre forero @ApoloCreed el cual destaca por su empaque y su capacidad de lucha irreductible y su corage ante las adversidades.
La cosa estaba bién hasta la jugada 10, soy blancas y tengo una pequeña ventaja de espacio, entonces me amenazan la dama(c2) con Af5, mi plan es sencillo, cubrirme con d3 y luego echar al alfil con g4 ... pues resulta que ya estaba yo en rancho, y la muñeca me jugó una mala pasada, metí el orden inverso g4  y a Axc2 ...d3, con lo cual va de propina una torre que estaba en d1  entonces recordé a mi amigo @ApoloCreed y pensé no es para tanto, y seguí jugando, y ...ups  me cuelgo la otra torre así de gratís ... pero ... ¿por que abandonar?, total que casi mejor vean el resultado ustedes.








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs leon2112


OtroNPC (2038) plays leon2112 (2034) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




La partida no pasará a la gran enciclopedia de las mejores y más ilustes gestas del ajedrez, ni merece un mayor análisis, pero no estaría de más una rapida visualización, sólo son 24 jugadas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Mar 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Dadas mis ultimas aportaciones a la Kartofen veo que no estoy en mi mejor momento de forma, el equipo va paqueando el temporal, y para orgullo de @propileos cada vez el componente burbujo es mayor, pero faltan muchos foreros, yo hoy me he quedado con ganas de recuperar el elo perdido y me he arrastrado un rato despues de la liga. Como ejemplo de ello la partida que pondré a continuación, la cual le dedico al ilustre forero @ApoloCreed el cual destaca por su empaque y su capacidad de lucha irreductible y su corage ante las adversidades.
> La cosa estaba bién hasta la jugada 10, soy blancas y tengo una pequeña ventaja de espacio, entonces me amenazan la dama(c2) con Af5, mi plan es sencillo, cubrirme con d3 y luego echar al alfil con g4 ... pues resulta que ya estaba yo en rancho, y la muñeca me jugó una mala pasada, metí el orden inverso g4  y a Axc2 ...d3, con lo cual va de propina una torre que estaba en d1  entonces recordé a mi amigo @ApoloCreed y pensé no es para tanto, y seguí jugando, y ...ups  me cuelgo la otra torre así de gratís ... pero ... ¿por que abandonar?, total que casi mejor vean el resultado ustedes.
> 
> 
> ...



la verdad es que es un mate curioso,no tanto por lo estetico sino porque era absolutamente tu unica opcion de ganar,por muy mal que jugase tu rival con una desventaja tan apabullante era imposible tener otra oportunidad.

yo me hubiese rendido por supuesto,la duda ofende…el otro se habra puesto a mirar la tele a ver si anunciaban ya los misiles hacia España y se habra descentrado


----------



## propileos (4 Mar 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Dadas mis ultimas aportaciones a la Kartofen veo que no estoy en mi mejor momento de forma, el equipo va paqueando el temporal, y para orgullo de @propileos cada vez el componente burbujo es mayor, pero faltan muchos foreros, yo hoy me he quedado con ganas de recuperar el elo perdido y me he arrastrado un rato despues de la liga. Como ejemplo de ello la partida que pondré a continuación, la cual le dedico al ilustre forero @ApoloCreed el cual destaca por su empaque y su capacidad de lucha irreductible y su corage ante las adversidades.
> La cosa estaba bién hasta la jugada 10, soy blancas y tengo una pequeña ventaja de espacio, entonces me amenazan la dama(c2) con Af5, mi plan es sencillo, cubrirme con d3 y luego echar al alfil con g4 ... pues resulta que ya estaba yo en rancho, y la muñeca me jugó una mala pasada, metí el orden inverso g4  y a Axc2 ...d3, con lo cual va de propina una torre que estaba en d1  entonces recordé a mi amigo @ApoloCreed y pensé no es para tanto, y seguí jugando, y ...ups  me cuelgo la otra torre así de gratís ... pero ... ¿por que abandonar?, total que casi mejor vean el resultado ustedes.
> 
> 
> ...




Esa partida la tenian que enseñar en todos los colegios. 
Es un alegato contra el merrindoyamismo apolista, tan dañino para la juventud.


----------



## propileos (6 Mar 2022)

Hoy domingo a las 8 de la tarde KARTOFFEL.
Jugamos a 5+0 que creo que es el ritmo que mejor se nos da.
No tengo estadisticas porque organizo el equipo y los torneos pacamente.
Aqui es cuando se echa de menos a tios capaces como @Cazarr e @Ignadaptado, a ver cuando toman las riendas del equipo.






Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #yYWqdBn9


87 players compete in the Mar 6, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Skorpion13 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (7 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo. 
Hemos quedado los cuartos, casi ascendemos, la verdad que el equipo ha competido muy bien. 
Estabamos 17 ademas, todos activos, mucha gente del foro, gracias a los 17 por su furia porcina. 
Mencion especial a @kurwa @Robii Leon y @naufragodelpisito que han liderado al equipo. 
Gracias por vuestro esfuerzo, sereis recompensados. 
Nos quedamos en la division 9 pues, pero con buenas sensaciones, la gente esta participativa, eso hace posible que el equipo siga vivo. 
Yo cada dia estoy mas a gusto en el equipo, la gente que entra entra de buen rollo, y es un rato agradable la verdad, somos un equipo virtual pero autentico, la sensacion es como cuando vas a jugar el torneo por equipos con tu equipo real de ajedrez, se palpa lo mismo. 
Vamos a ver si los que se han ido vuelven, se les echa en falta, mas que por los puntos porque tambien son parte de este equipo, si no estan como que falta algo. 
Lo digo por @Libertadpuebloespañol @el mensa @Nothing y otros muchos, se os extraña tios.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (10 Mar 2022)

"Vamos a ver si los que se han ido vuelven, se les echa en falta, mas que por los puntos porque tambien son parte de este equipo, si no estan como que falta algo.
Lo digo por @Libertadpuebloespañol @el mensa @Nothing y *otros muchos*, se os extraña tios"

¡Buenas tardes gente!
¿Me puedo incluir en ese "otros muchos"?


----------



## propileos (10 Mar 2022)

Otros muchos es mucha gente claro, David, Hiperion, El pato, Fatalista, seriamos potencia con todos los muchos.
Hoy jueves a las 8, dentro de nada, BUNDESLIGA.
YA KARTOFFEL.






Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #dsSB0b2q


78 players compete in the Mar 10, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. PabloAlcobaa takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Mar 2022)

Propileos que son esos torneos de la fallera mayor? Jajaja.me he apuntado por son a un ritmo lento que me permitirá calcular el árbol de variantes con comodidad y ordeñar rocosa mente una casilla débil en profundo final de torres con zuzwang incluido


Jean-de-la-fontaine dijo:


> "Vamos a ver si los que se han ido vuelven, se les echa en falta, mas que por los puntos porque tambien son parte de este equipo, si no estan como que falta algo.
> Lo digo por @Libertadpuebloespañol @el mensa @Nothing y *otros muchos*, se os extraña tios"
> 
> ¡Buenas tardes gente!
> ¿Me puedo incluir en ese "otros muchos"?



está claro que Hiperion os da sopas con onda,el vale por 3 como yo y por 2 presuntas estrellas que no aceptan retos…. El si me los acepto.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (10 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos que son esos torneos de la fallera mayor? Jajaja.me he apuntado por son a un ritmo lento que me permitirá calcular el árbol de variantes con comodidad y ordeñar rocosa mente una casilla débil en profundo final de torres con zuzwang incluido
> 
> está claro que Hiperion os da sopas con onda,el vale por 3 como yo y por 2 presuntas estrellas que no aceptan retos…. El si me los acepto.



Náufrago/LeónBerbiz, será un placer jugar contra ti, rétame cuando quieras. Puestos a elegir, me gusta 3+0.

Otra cosa es que mi mediocre juego esté a la altura de tus expectativas, de momento tienes favorable el head to head...


----------



## propileos (11 Mar 2022)

Bueno la KARTOFFEL del jueves fue un paseo militar para BURBUJA. 
Exhibicion total. 
@kurwa se salio, segundo del torneo. 
Y eso que solo estabamos 12, faltaba mucha gente de la habitual. 
Todos nuestros foreros VIPS juntos estarian luchando por titulos contra los grandes maestros. 
Hay nivelon en el foro. 
Pantallazo de la sacada de rabo.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Mar 2022)

Perdon he Estado liado...

Edito    
Es mañana que cabeza...


----------



## propileos (12 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Perdon he Estado liado...
> 
> Edito
> Es mañana que cabeza...




que dices, lol, anda duerme


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Mar 2022)

propileos dijo:


> que dices, lol, anda duerme



Estoy borracho


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Mar 2022)

Mañana voy a triunfar @naufragodelpisito ... 
El mudarme me ha dado fuertza


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Mar 2022)

Estas hecho una bestia!yo no sé como tienes el elo bajo…..o lo bajas tú accidentalmente jejej.Ya te veo vestido de fallera con el ramo de campeón


----------



## propileos (12 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Estas hecho una bestia!yo no sé como tienes el elo bajo…..o lo bajas tú accidentalmente jejej.Ya te veo vestido de fallera con el ramo de campeón


----------



## propileos (12 Mar 2022)

Mañana domingo tenemos KARTOFFEL estudiarse sicilianas o alguna cosa.
Estamos en la 8 cuidado.


----------



## propileos (13 Mar 2022)

Dentro de un rato comienza la KARTOFFEL.
Pego aqui el enlace, como siempre.
Os esperamos.


Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #rAZZ7r8T



Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## Triptolemo (13 Mar 2022)

Café Pi Burbuja asciende a 7 categoría siendo primeros en la 8 este dia
Cuando funciona funciona...

Hemos empezado flojos eso de 3+2 es un poco dolor de huevos, tendremos que practicar...


----------



## propileos (14 Mar 2022)

Como ha dicho Tripto otro paseo militar para BURBUJA hoy en la KARTOFFEL.
Agradecer sobretodo a Loris y a David, que han tirado del carro dejandose todo ahi.
Loris es una gran persona, buen jugador y mejor compañero, vive en la Guayana inglesa y ya lleva un tiempo jugando con nosotros.
Es una persona muy tratable, lo digo por si lo quereis saludar.
David ya lo conoceis de por aqui, es @Jean-de-la-fontaine, es un jugador de nivel, pero ha tenido el gesto de apoyar a los burbujos, bueno ya es un burbujo mas aunque creo que todavia no ha caido en la derroicion del principal y la guarderia, esperemos que se mantenga integro y centrado en el ajedrez.
Bueno estabamos 14 en total, todos luchando con furia porcina, gracias a todos por mantener vivo el equipo.


----------



## propileos (16 Mar 2022)

Bueno el jueves tenemos KARTOFFEL, estamos ya en la division 7, siguiendo con nuestra remontada. 
Jugaremos entre otros contra el maestro internacional ruso Artur Janturin





__





Artur Janturin – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Mar 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno el jueves tenemos KARTOFFEL, estamos ya en la division 7, siguiendo con nuestra remontada.
> Jugaremos entre otros contra el maestro internacional ruso Artur Janturin
> 
> 
> ...





NPCpremiun dijo:


> Creo que es buen momento para intentar nuevos ascensos, veo que los rusos + los ucrainos no están teniendo un buen rendimiento en la bundesliga, hay que aprobechar ahora.
> Ver archivo adjunto 966233



Ya lo he dicho, podemos volver a tocar el techo, ¿5ª? Si mal no recuerdo, pero desde que los comedoritos rusos andan a colgar sus fake news hemos metido una remontada de la ¿11ª? hasta la 7ª, a la cual hemos ascendido muy sobrados.


----------



## propileos (17 Mar 2022)

__





Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #MuuxWfBs


121 players compete in the Mar 17, 2022 Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. LaBoite takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## propileos (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves, la verdad que estabamos en minimos, 9 jugadores.
Aun asi hemos mantenido la categoria sin problemas.
Seguimos en la division 7 pues.
Agradecer publicamente a @kurwa su entrega al equipo, bueno a los 8 restantes tambien, todos hemos luchado con furia porcina.
Muchas gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo.
Tercero del torneo a nivel global ha quedado pepitov.
Cuesta leer pepitov y pensar que no juega con nosotros.


----------



## propileos (20 Mar 2022)

__





Lichess Liga 7B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #LNSoFRp1


116 players compete in the Mar 20, 2022 Lichess Liga 7B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Ute-Manfred takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Mar 2022)

La crónica la hace muy bien Propileos.Pero como hoy ha estado grandioso pues habrá que decirlo,en cuanto a kurwa viene a ser un buen primer espada y destacar la garra de triptolemo


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> La crónica la hace muy bien Propileos.Pero como hoy ha estado grandioso pues habrá que decirlo,en cuanto a kurwa viene a ser un buen primer espada y destacar la garra de triptolemo



Hoy no he andado muy fino, pero curiosamente he jugado mejor contra los 2000 que contra los 1700...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Mar 2022)

Tu mente es brutal,eres un talento superior y cultivado en los clásicos.todo un ejemplo de tesón para nosotros…. Hummm


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada dominguera KARTOFFELERA, estabamos pocos, solo 10, pero la hemos luchado y hemos conservado la categoria. 
Creo que habia futbol importante a las 9, bueno me he enterado ahora, eso nos ha podido restar bastante. 
Muchas gracias a los 10 por jugar y mantener al equipo vivo, gracias sinceras de verdad, yo se que estais haciendo un esfuerzo.
Agradecer doblemente el esfuerzo a @kurwa que actualmente vale por medio equipo, todo el equipo te lo reconoce y estaras presente en el reparto de jamones cuando se produzca. 
Kurwa ha quedado en la posicion 9 de un torneo donde habia grandes maestros, es una suerte poder contar con el, aprender de sus partidas, sacar tiempo para ello, yo tengo pendientes de analisis muchas partidas de @Hiperión de @MIP de @ApoloCreed de @Robii de @naufragodelpisito de @Ignadaptado de @Lguizani y del propio kurwa y otros que a lo largo del tiempo han apoyado al equipo, espero poder sacar tiempo para poder llevar las partidas de estos grandes jugadores a los correspondientes TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## propileos (21 Mar 2022)

Los cabezas cuadradas son peculiares, recuerdo uno que me estuvo persiguiendo la dama con la suya para cambiarmela toda la partida. Yo no queria cambiarsela y como soy de Zaragoza tampoco podia ceder. Una mongolada de partida, al final no recuerdo que paso. Creo que palme. En el dia a dia debe ser complicado vivir con ellos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Mar 2022)

Kurwa tú juegas la Alekhine? Yo también por falta de repertorio y porque te comes casi siempre el Peon de c4!jajaja bromas aparte contra jugadores como tú por ejemplo si se saben todos los recursos es una defensa inferior ahí suelo jugar siciliana y es sorprendente pero con esta defensa me suelo enrocar tarde o a veces nunca gane o pierda.El jugador siciliano suele saber que si aguanta la embestida el final suele tenerlo ganado.Que opinas tú?


----------



## propileos (22 Mar 2022)

El gambito morra esta explicado en el TUTORIAL PACO de la siciliana, animo a la gente a ver esos videos, son muy interesantes.
Yo tengo que hacer gifs, lo tengo pendiente.






TUTORIALES PACO DE AJEDREZ. LA SICILIANA.


Bueno el tutorial sobre la siciliana que ya tardaba en abrirlo, quiza la defensa reina del ajedrez moderno. Quiero comenzar el hilo con un video de hoy mismo de nuestro compañero y amigo Libertad. Jugando Libertad con blancas y el GM Namig Guliyev con negras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Mar 2022)

Si la formación Marokczy es un coñazo pero casi nadie la juega también me he dado cuenta que a poco que estudies aperturas seriamente casi nadie está preparado,Por ejemplo nadie literalmente en lichess me ha jugado la Grunfeld aunque no la prevenga con e4.En el sistema Mikenas -Flohr de la inglesa muchos caen en una posición concreta que lleva a la derrota en la 4 jugada!!me arrepiento mucho de no haber memorizado líneas por qué lo que se aprende de joven no se olvida.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Mar 2022)

Añadir que la era internet nos permite jugar sin desplazarte y ver al maldito oponente pero antes estudiábamos libros buenos y nos hacían más fuertes que la nocilla.A los viejos como yo les viene bien el toque diario porque antes jugar a diario era una quimera.Pero los jóvenes en líneas generales les hace jugar un ajedrez superficial ,ojo a nosotros también porque ya soy incapaz de jugar a 30mn siquiera. Pero tenemos una base aunque endeble en mi caso,pero es sintomático que casi todos los finalisltas tuvieramos más de 40 excepto Robi


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Mar 2022)

En primer lugar felicitar a @propileos por su expectacular actuación, (llevaba reserbandose mucho ) Luego e resaltado este comentario:


naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Añadir que la era internet nos permite jugar sin desplazarte y ver al maldito oponente pero antes estudiábamos libros buenos y nos hacían más fuertes que la nocilla.A los viejos como yo les viene bien el toque diario porque antes jugar a diario era una quimera.Pero los jóvenes en líneas generales les hace jugar un ajedrez superficial ,ojo a nosotros también porque ya soy incapaz de jugar a 30mn siquiera. Pero tenemos una base aunque endeble en mi caso,pero es sintomático que casi todos los finalisltas tuvieramos más de 40 excepto Robi



Gran verdad, solo puedo añadir un par de cosas, pero secundo cada palabra:
*El módulo cambió el juego*, *ayudado por el cambio en el ritmo (incremento). Si antes predominaba el calculo y los finales, estes cambios realzan la memória y dominio de las aperturas.*
Las nuevas generaciones apabullan a los boomers desde el carro de las nuevas tecnolgías y adaptación al incremento _*(no es tal adaptación pues ya se criaron con ella)*_, pero *algunos de estos boomers han sabido adaptarse: *
1- *Las viejas glorias, (jugadores >2200 FIDE)* Este nivel forjado en la epoca del informator y los libroladrillos encierra una comprension posicional abrumadora, y va acompañada de un nivel de calculo y conocimiento de finales, que les hace sobbevivir a las nuevas generaciones de maestros forjados en silicio.
2- *Los jugadores "cafeteros"* estes tipos casi extintos *(de 1700/2000 FIDE)* están viviendo una segunda juventud, sus pacoaperturas plagadas de irregularidades les hacen inmunes a las preparaciones de sus rivales milenials, su capacidad inventiva tactica es tal, que el concepto posicional lo desprecian, esto tambien confunde a los milenials, y porsupuesto, estas viejas glorias forjadas en las cafeterías tambien tienen un gran conocimiento de finales.
3-* El resto de jugadores boomers* ven caer su elo en las competiciones, donde los milenials con una preparación de aperturas superior (módulo) y agilidad tactica (curtida a golpe de internet) les proporciona una gran ventaja, el tiempo reducido y con incremento, no les permite calcular los finales en profundidad, eliminando su unica posibilidad de remontar.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Mar 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> En primer lugar felicitar a @propileos por su expectacular actuación, (llevaba reserbandose mucho ) Luego e resaltado este comentario:
> 
> Gran verdad, solo puedo añadir un par de cosas, pero segundo cada palabra:
> *El módulo cambió el juego*, *ayudado por el cambio en el rirmo (incremento). Si antes predominaba el calculo y los finales, estes cambios realzan la memória y dominio de las aperturas.*
> ...



Grandioso análisis NPC! Deberías plasmar más tus conocimientos y análisis ,tú tienes que ser matemático o similar . Tu comentario para imprimir y enmarcar estimado compañero,sigue así.Ya nos extenderemos más.Sin duda una mente observadora y analítica que ha sobrevivido a otras épocas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 Mar 2022)

Añadir ya que citabas un cafetero que jugaba un esquema de su cosecha que con 78 años que tenía me llevo casi 2 años tomarle la medida a base de jugar casi a diario con el,a partida de café y pensaba que era cosa mía pero se enfrento a uno de los 10 mejores de Alicante que era joven Illa 21 años y se le cayó al final la bandera a 2horas y el abuelo había consumido 5mn.El siempre me decía que me aplicara en el final


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 PM BUNDESLIGA









Lichess Liga 7B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #ROwm8XpS


131 players compete in the Mar 24, 2022 Lichess Liga 7B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. IM testviking takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 @Capitán Walker
propileos @propileos
Triptolemo @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz @QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP @Libertadpuebloespañol
alvifra @Erwin
T_S @Tio_Serio
auseti @Chila
Knish77 @Knish77
Mister6layers @guanoincoming
pemebe @pemebe
chiripov @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs @Alforista
Hermes1277 @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito


----------



## NPCpremiun (24 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Grandioso análisis NPC! Deberías plasmar más tus conocimientos y análisis ,tú tienes que ser matemático o similar . Tu comentario para imprimir y enmarcar estimado compañero,sigue así.Ya nos extenderemos más.Sin duda una mente observadora y analítica que ha sobrevivido a otras épocas.



Digamos que siempre he mirado el ajedrez con una prespectiva mallor que la de un competidor, y como todo deportista no profesional, (y maxime en algo con una longevidad deportiva como el ajedrez), lo dejé y lo retomé, coincidiendo este retome con la llegada de los módulos que superaban a los humanos.
Yo, reacio a creer esto (cuando lo dejé las selecciones autonómicas infantiles superaban sobrados a las computadoras) comprobé desde el ordenador de un arbitro en mi regreso a los opens una curiosidad: *"final de peón de alfil en septima contra dama" e*ste final son tablas, ya que el bando devil amenaza coronar, y cuando la dama fuerza al rey a defender el peón desde 8A el rey puede eludir la defensa desde 8T ya que en caso de captura sería ahogado. este concepto el cual cualquier jugador de 1300 puede asimilar facil, resultaba imposible para los módulos de 27** de la época, ya que para dictaminar tablas debían calcular 50 jugadas sin mover peón o capturar pieza, siendo ello *>30* jugadas del bando fuerte * x 5/8* jugadas del devil *elevado a 50 *el módulo daba ventaja decisiva (>9) pero no era capaz de materializarla. pese a ello todos los jugadores fuertes se mostraban muy fans del módulo.
Fuy viendo como las lagunas de los módulos se centraban en los finales, un informático ajedrecista me dijo que esto se llamaba "horizonte de calculo" y la causa, pero tambien noté como estos módulos cambiaban la prespectiva del jugador. 
Cuando el Fritz 5 (ó 7) era lo más, un M.I. me decía que quitandole el libro de aperturas podía ganarle o hacerle tablas con cierta frecuencia, luego Paco Vallejo *(ya con judini, y sokfich)* resulta que era incapaz de ganarle (A su módulo) empezando con pieza de ventaja, un profesional de >2700 me cuenta que ha fichado a un M.F. para que le haga las preparaciones con el módulo y que le va muy bien así y ahorra mucho tiempo, analistas al paro o a jugar, luego el friki de Fischer se quejaba de los analistas de karpov y qui él se lo tenía que currar todo a pelo.
Cierto tambien que mi contacto con el ajedrez no ha sido solo desde la prespectiva del jugador, esto facilita mucho el ver las cosas con prespectiva, de hecho soy de los que opinan que jugar con incremento solo beneficia a los arbitros y a los vendedores de relojes, pero ningun jugador de menos de 30 años comparte esta idea.
Organizadores de torneos, monitores, arbitros, jugadores profesionales, aficionados miembros de las federaciones y presidentes de clubs tienen modos muy distintos de ver las cosas, desgraciadamente la opinión más difundida es la de los G.M., yo opino que estes son unos frikis que viven en el mundo de la piruleta, parafraseando a Kasparov -*"¿Para que quiere usted estudiar ajedrez si no quiere ser campeón del mundo?" *una pena.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Mar 2022)

propileos dijo:


> HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 PM BUNDESLIGA
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 997056
> 
> ...



Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
[/QUOTE


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

Hechamos una Longines???
Hoy has madrugado...
[USER=62964]@naufragodelpisito[/Usera] estoy de gaupasa...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hechamos una Longines???
> Hoy has madrugado...
> [USER=62964]@naufragodelpisito[/Usera] estoy de gaupasa...



buenos días ! si hoy estaba esperando al electricista y me tiene en ascuas,,hace una hora que debería estar aqui


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> buenos días ! si hoy estaba esperando al electricista y me tiene en ascuas,,hace una hora que debería estar aqui



Yo soy electretxispas que te pasa cariño???


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

No homo supongo??? 
Puedes hacerlo en el link...


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

¿Estas en café pi? 
Estoy borracho no te reconozco


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

Chess. Com me da repelus por algo, no se lo que es... 

Siendo horda es más plausible adentrarse en la muralla... 
Yo soy de elo bajo pero con muchas cicatrices... 
Me mantengo con elo bajo porque la comida es mejor, la cocina de trinchera nada a de envidiar a la de los privilegiados...


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

Vsmos @Heptágono @Alano Carpetovetonico juguemos...

Estoy en lichess...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Mar 2022)

Aquí es un primo mío que está zumbado y ya me lo arreglao supongo y en 15 mn estoy en lichess.Aquí nada de homos somos de anís tenis y palillo en boca ……


----------



## propileos (24 Mar 2022)

@Heptágono @Alano Carpetovetonico bienvenidos. 

Os explico, primero os teneis que apuntar al equipo, solo hay que unirse y ya esta, pinchais este enlace y luego unirse. 

CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS team

Una vez dentro podeis jugar si quereis LA BUNDESLIGA que es el torneo que jugamos jueves y domingos a las 8 de la tarde. 
Para jugar la BUNDESLIGA hay que unirse a cada torneo, no es necesario jugar siempre ni jugar todo el torneo, puedes por ejemplo jugar el jueves media hora y retirarte, y despues jugar dentro de 15 dias o cuando te venga bien. 

Hoy jueves hay torneo a las 8 de la tarde, os dejo aqui el enlace por si os quereis unir.

Lichess Liga 7B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #ROwm8XpS


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

Yo también he fallado pero han aguantado como titanes


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo también he fallado pero han aguantado como titanes



Como no vas a fallar si llevas un día glorioso jeje


----------



## Triptolemo (24 Mar 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Como no vas a fallar si llevas un día glorioso jeje



No ha sido por el vino... 
Aunque también    
Un problema familiar doméstico sencillo, pero de inmediatez...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Mar 2022)

Ah, vaya espero que no sea nada…. Oye que yo he jugado fatal pero no sé cómo he hecho los puntos y el último sé a empeñado en jugar y hemos rebasado el tiempo,luego 1 punto menos.


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2022)

No te preocupes por eso, cada uno hace lo que puede, lo importante es conservar el buen rollo que hay en el equipo y que cada vez jueguen mas foreros. 
Hay unos tutoriales PACO si quieres estudiar algo, los indices estan en el primer post. 
Y si no quieres mirarte nada y solo jugar pues juegas y ya esta. 
Es obligatorio chandall para los torneos eso si.


----------



## propileos (25 Mar 2022)

Bueno la cronica de ayer de la KARTOFFEL es que estabamos pocos pero el equipo aguanta bien.
Con un par de jugadores random mas hubieramos subido sin problemas.
Se nota mucho cuando esta Renzo.
El tio es el 787 del mundo en bullet ahora mismo.
Bueno gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo, hay gente que no ha jugado pero esta pendiente, se agradece mucho.
A ver si @Alano Carpetovetonico y @Heptágono se animan a meterse al barro este y los desaparecidos vuelven.
Estamos fuertes. 
Nos faltan @Cazarr e @Ignadaptado organizando, yo creo que ese es el punto de inflexion para lanzar al equipo hasta el infinito y mas alla. 
A ver si se animan.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Mar 2022)

Oye Alanocarpetonico que nick tienes en lichess y para heptagono lo mismo


----------



## propileos (26 Mar 2022)

El domingo nos enfrentaremos en la KARTOFFEL, entre otros, al maestro internacional ucraniano IM DeinSchachtrainer (2663) , numero 665 del mundo en BLITZ.


----------



## propileos (27 Mar 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE KARTOFFEL








__





Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #EMc1MGxJ


106 players compete in the Mar 27, 2022 Lichess Liga 7C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Superfm1 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## propileos (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno ya termino la KARTOFFEL del domingo.
Nos quedamos los terceros por la cola y por tanto bajamos a la division 8.
En todo caso yo estoy contento porque veo al equipo cada vez mas fuerte, parece que va a sobrevivir.
Han entrado unos muchachos de instituto al equipo, les damos la bienvenida desde aqui porque su profesor de ajedrez a lo mejor nos lee.
Es muy buena noticia porque ahora no suman puntos pero en un futuro seran grandes maestros que haran famoso al equipo y podremos pedir subvenciones para fiestas en yates y otras actividades relacionadas con el ajedrez.
Otra cosa.
Hay un señor de Albacete que se esta partiendo el pecho por nosotros sin ser forero, os animo a saludarlo, es un tio muy majo ademas, espero que siga con nosotros mucho tiempo, este es su nick de lichess pizzanight (2123).
Bueno estabamos 20 luchando ahi como animales bravidos, lo hemos dado todo.
Estabamos 20 y faltaba mucha gente, cualquier dia estamos 40 sin esfuerzo.
Estamos creando un monstruo.


----------



## propileos (31 Mar 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 PM BUNDESLIGA





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #4yjOYzmK


81 players compete in the Mar 31, 2022 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. peacounter takes the prize home!




lichess.org








Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Mar 2022)

propileos dijo:


> HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 PM BUNDESLIGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Llevo unos meses con problemas familiares y no he atendido estas 3 últimas ocasiones al equipo, pido disculpas... 

No volverá a pasar, esperemos... 

Animo pese la bajada...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (31 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Llevo unos meses con problemas familiares y no he atendido estas 3 últimas ocasiones al equipo, pido disculpas...
> 
> No volverá a pasar, esperemos...
> 
> Animo pese la bajada...



Gracias por tus palabras es ya mi último club o reducto, no tengo posibilidades de jugar en vivo,por lo que unos pocos sabéis, estoy con otros clubs inscrito pero no los siento,noto frialdad y no me identifico con ellos para nada, voy a jugar con burbuja y podemos con los que somos subir a la 5 de momento.Semper fedelis Gueldos,Propileos, y TRIPTOLEMO un burbujista de los pies a la cabeza,NPC y Gran Monarca y un servidor los demás que hagan lo que puedan porque muchos son burbujistas.


----------



## propileos (1 Abr 2022)

Me he emocionado mucho con los post de longines y tripto, ellos han explicado mejor que nadie lo que es el equipo, es una ansia viva, un sentimiento colectivo. 
No importa mucho subir o bajar, lo que importa es la alegria por el compañero cuando le salen las cosas bien, y la tristeza de todos cuando las cosas no le salen tan bien.
Somos una familia visillera, lo queramos o no.
Hoy hemos bajado pero que importa si GranMonarca se ha salido.
El tio ha jugado 31 partidas con la furia de un jabali enbravecido, podemos palmarla, pero nadie tiene en su equipo a GranMonarca, por eso somos el mejor equipo de lichess y dominaremos el mundo.
Es cuestion de tiempo.


----------



## propileos (3 Abr 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 PM EL EQUIPO DEL FORO JUEGA LA BUNDESLIGA










__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #9Tm5oQ4r


107 players compete in the Apr 3, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Jactorres takes the prize home!




lichess.org






TE ESPERAMOS FORERO, ANIMATE HOMBRE.
O SI ERES FORERA TAMBIEN, UNETE AL EQUIPO.


Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada kartoffelera, la cosa fue bien, sobrevivimos al 3+2 y seguimos en la division 9. 
Ha entrado gente joven al equipo, tienen poco elo y dan bastantes puntos a los otros equipos pero eso es lo de menos. 
No somos un equipo de elite somos una familia entonces tenemos que apoyar a los chavales lo que podamos. 
Espero que estudien y les cunda para bien del equipo. 
Hoy nos ha visitado @Ignadaptado se agradece, a ver cuando se animan los otros megacraks de la liga @Clavisto @blubleo @Cazarr y demas peña, se os echa en falta hombre. 
No se os echa en falta por los puntos, lo que se echa en falta es vuestra presencia de vez en cuando, sin vosotros el equipo esta cojo. 
Bueno pego el resultado de la jornada de hoy, estabamos casi 20, gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (4 Abr 2022)

Me pasé a saludaros, y a animar especialmente a Camisooon, quien estaba muy emocionado, con ese entusiasmo que sólo tienen los neófitos...


----------



## propileos (4 Abr 2022)

Jean-de-la-fontaine dijo:


> Me pasé a saludaros, y a animar especialmente a Camisooon, quien estaba muy emocionado, con ese entusiasmo que sólo tienen los neófitos...



Hombre un tablerico podias haber cogido, ya que estabas. 
Si los chavales le dan mucho color a los torneos ahora. 
Lo que pasa que juegan y juegan y no estudian. 
Y creo que el progreso en ajedrez es mas estudio que practica, a lo mejor estoy equivocado, no lo se. 
El problema del estudio es que es mas ladrillo que jugar claro. 
Aunque ahora con los videos que cuelgan en youtube es mas llevadero.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Hombre un tablerico podias haber cogido, ya que estabas.
> Si los chavales le dan mucho color a los torneos ahora.
> Lo que pasa que juegan y juegan y no estudian.
> Y creo que el progreso en ajedrez es mas estudio que practica, a lo mejor estoy equivocado, no lo se.
> ...



Mi amic Propileos iba camino de una gran actuación y tiene paciencia con todo el mundo.Pero a lo que iba ,los vídeos son por lo general de bajo nivel,para venderte la moto ,de aperturas….. no los he revisado a fondo pero creo que así no se aprende mucho. Al igual que en otras enseñanzas los mejores libros se escribieron años atrás y los demás sobran o son un complemento.Es increíble que se escribieran hace mas de 50 años más o menos.


----------



## propileos (7 Abr 2022)

Hoy jueves hay BUNDESLIGA, ya sabeis como funciona.





__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #YAmhweRC


69 players compete in the Apr 7, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Albi_1991 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





A ver que tal hoy.

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Hoy jueves hay BUNDESLIGA, ya sabeis como funciona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy juego fijo, 4 días sin participar, me merezco unos azotes...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Abr 2022)

Hoy Propileos se ha salido y demostrado rabia y pundonor al igual que mi amigo Triptolemo! NPC no me sorprende es ahora mismo en esta edición el jugador más fuerte en cuanto a mi,pues más de lo mismo tercero del equipo y si me quedo por delante del Guizani pues cojonudo a Gueldos y a mi no se nos daba el rápido y ahora creo que el lento tampoco .Bueno la verdad de la poca participación lo achacó a que es una hora mu mala para nosotros.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hoy Propileos se ha salido y demostrado rabia y pundonor al igual que mi amigo Triptolemo! NPC no me sorprende es ahora mismo en esta edición el jugador más fuerte en cuanto a mi,pues más de lo mismo tercero del equipo y si me quedo por delante del Guizani pues cojonudo a Gueldos y a mi no se nos daba el rápido y ahora creo que el lento tampoco .Bueno la verdad de la poca participación lo achacó a que es una hora mu mala para nosotros.



El merito de mi resultado de hoy se debe a los flipados del berserk:
Me empiezan a berserkear todos, yo cambio todas las piezas que puedo para que no me den mate, pienso un poco en el final, y cuando ya estoy perdido por posición gano por tiempo, el resumen de la mitad de mis partidas de hoy.
Y ya por meter autobombo:


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Abr 2022)

Hoy hemos empezado yo y @gueldos solos...
Incluso propileos se ha ausentado al principio  

Pero poco a poco ha aparecido la gente...


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy hemos empezado yo y @gueldos solos...
> Incluso propileos se ha ausentado al principio
> 
> Pero poco a poco ha aparecido la gente...



Los justitos puntuaban 7 jugamos 7, unos pocos más y tal vez consiguiesemos el ascenso.


----------



## propileos (8 Abr 2022)

Bueno como han comentado mis compañeros hoy ha sido un dia de furia porcina, hemos salvado al equipo entre todos a base de ponerlos encima de la mesa, 
Estabamos solo 7, creo que nunca habiamos estado tan pocos. 
Me siento culpable porque no he sido capaz de motivar a la gente para hacer crecer al equipo. 
Yo lo he dicho muchas veces por aqui, si el problema soy yo o la gente no se siente identificada con el equipo es algo que se puede corregir.
@Cazarr e @Ignadaptado son muy buenos organizadores y se les da muy bien motivar al personal. 
Si quieren hacer ellos un nuevo equipo de foreros yo lo apoyare como jugador, cerramos este y abrimos el nuevo. 
Ya me direis lo que sea. 
Sobretodo GRACIAS a mis 6 compañeros, por apoyar al equipo. 
Pego aqui el resultado final.


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Abr 2022)

Yo soy de los que opina que la culpa es de @ApoloCreed por los siguientes motivos:
1º- Opinar es gratis.
2º- Es de los que mejor juega y más fama de buen jugador tiene en el foro, pero nunca se apunta.
3º- A ver si se pica y entra al trapo.

@ApoloCreed : todos nos dejamos la dama alguna vez, pero hay 2 tipos de jugadores que se dejan la dama, los que abandonan y los que siguen peleando:
Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Foupoilu (jugada 10, me dejo una dama sin importancia)


----------



## propileos (8 Abr 2022)

Hoy he ganado una partida a un 1600 que tenia perdida a los 30 segundo de comenzar, he pensado "me quedan mas de 4 minutos no voy a poder aguantar" y escuchaba la voz de @ApoloCreed diciendome "abandona abandona", pero he dicho, que cojones, soy un burbujo, tira para adelante cuñao, y moviendo piezas he acabado ganando por tiempo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Abr 2022)

Es poco menos que una cuestión de estado enviarle por valija diplomática una invitación como es debido 


NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo soy de los que opina que la culpa es de @ApoloCreed por los siguientes motivos:
> 1º- Opinar es gratis.
> 2º- Es de los que mejor juega y más fama de buen jugador tiene en el foro, pero nunca se apunta.
> 3º- A ver si se pica y entra al trapo.
> ...



Perdona NPC pero no te dejas la dama es un sacrificio dinámico que gozas de la pareja de misiles en posición heterodoxa..


----------



## propileos (9 Abr 2022)

¿el foro va de puta pena o solo me pasa a mi?


----------



## Triptolemo (10 Abr 2022)

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico






Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #5zZ9jME3


9 players compete in the Apr 10, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (10 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> ¿el foro va de puta pena o solo me pasa a mi?



Desde hace dos meses es como si estuviéramos semi baneados. Alguna causa habrá, seguro que algo paco, lo presiento.


----------



## propileos (10 Abr 2022)

Hoy Domingo, como ha puesto nuestro amigo y compañero Tripto mas arriba, hay BUNDESLIGA.
Emociones fuertes.


----------



## propileos (10 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada dominguera de la KARTOFFEL y hay buenas noticias








Quedamos en tercer lugar y por tanto ascendemos a la division 8.
La 8 el jueves.
Seguimos con la remontada.
El heroe del dia ha sido David @Jean-de-la-fontaine, que quede aqui escrito nuestro agradecimiento eterno.
Y mis guiris tambien se han portado.
El final espectacular, estabamos muy distanciados de la tercera plaza a falta de pocos minutos, no se quien ha metido tantos puntos.
Bueno hoy estabamos 16 jugando, gracias a los 16 por jugar y apoyar al equipo.
@Triptolemo va a hacer unas propuestas despues de la cena espero que no beba mucho.


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (10 Abr 2022)

Gracias, un placer que hayamos tenido el premio del ascenso. 

Estuve inspirado, y a poca distancia, con 36 puntos, acabó nuestro montrealés Lguizani (obligado mencionarle, _noblesse oblige) _

¡Furia porcina!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Hoy Domingo, como ha puesto nuestro amigo y compañero Tripto mas arriba, hay BUNDESLIGA.
> Emociones fuertes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020249



Excelente Propileos!!


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es poco menos que una cuestión de estado enviarle por valija diplomática una invitación como es debido
> 
> Perdona NPC pero no te dejas la dama es un sacrificio dinámico que gozas de la pareja de misiles en posición heterodoxa..



Te aseguro que no fue mi intención, me deje la dama de puro despiste, otra cosa es que consiguiese un par de misiles de compensación, pero no era lo que quería, otra cosa es seguir remando, y cuando el otro se deja la suya me hace un Aoplo.


----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2022)

Nuestro compañero Gueldos gano en esta edicion a un +2500, pego aqui la partida. 
La partida es un resumen de lo que es nuestro equipo, resistencia y furia porcina.









Blitz Chess • gueldos vs McLeoudh


gueldos (1924) plays McLeoudh (2548) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. McLeoudh forfeits by time after 75 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Triptolemo va a hacer unas propuestas despues de la cena espero que no beba mucho.



Perdon por la hora iba a proponer un debate de como armonizar nuestro equipo sin menoscabar la individualidad de acción de cada jugador. Pienso que ha veces el grupo actúa con una actitud coherente con la belicosidad de los demás equipos pero que otras no, pongo ejemplo:

Vamos puntuando bien, pero X equipo empieza a arriesgar mucho con berserkers y eso incita al equipo Y, W, Q a arriesgar lo que hace que exista un desbalance...

Se que la mejor estrategia es ser un jugador de primera, cosa que no soy yo y que lo mejor es ganar 10 partidas seguidas con su respectivo bonus que jugar 30 de manera infructuosa...

En el equipo de burbuja, gente como yo que soy un cafre que juega más por instinto que por calidad, que no atiendo bien al reloj necesitamos ser como y tener de ejemplo a @Jean-de-la-fontaine , pero en contraposición creo que jugadores de calidad, en momentos donde otros equipos se lanzan al sprint como en el Tour de Francia tendrían que adoptar una pose menos conservadora...

Con esto no quiero decir que pierdan su elegancia y orden, sino que a la vez que juegan vean los ataques de otros equipos, sus pequeños lances y berserkeen más en esas situaciones...


Ya se que se trata de jugar bien, ese es el primer objetivo, al que yo tengo que aspirar, pero en la Bundesliga se unen estos factores:

-Tiempo de partida...
-Tiempo del torneo...
-Bonus por regularidad
-Berserkers
-El número de derrotas es una suma para el contrario(esto lo tengo que mejorar personalmente)
-Psicología luego ahondare en esto...

Mi posición es que los irregulares tenemos que regularizarnos y regulares soltarse la melena, me refiero a la cadencia de victorias y al riesgo tomado...


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Abr 2022)

Yo por el chat a veces entre partida y partida pongo Burbujos al ataker o cosas similares cuando veo que otros equipos se lanzan descaradamente al berserker... 

Se nota que aprietan sobre todo a medio torneo cuando la incertidumbre por la victoria... 

Se que la mejor táctica ES SER MEJOR JUGADOR eso es indiscutible, pero a veces se ha de luchar con el puñal en la boca... 

Yo personalmente hoy al final del torneo he lanzado varios berserkers a 1800-2000es para tentarlos a berserkear y así gane o pierda tenga algún juego más... 
Y que un 1600 como yo rete a 2000 a berserkear primero los deja mosqueados, se ponen nerviosos... 

Admito que se ha de calcular con mucho tiento el ratio ganancia/pérdida...


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Abr 2022)

Blitz (3+0) casual Chess • OtroNPC (2072) challenges propileos (1980) ¿a esto te refieres?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay que matizar de uno en uno .A ver yo puedo opinar de los que han jugado últimamente, como es una modalidad rápida Hiperion no tenía parangón,Apolo Creed siendo en rápidas va levemente por debajo aunque sería el líder indiscutible ante la ausencia del primero incluso Robi puntuaría menos .Ahora viene NPC un segundo de lujo.Luego mención especial a Gueldos por que es muy buen jugador que se queda en lugares de la tabla desacordes a su técnica ajedrecística ,pero claro a 3mn a duras penas es ajedrez,pero bueno…. Clavisto o Ignadaptado no juegan por eso.prosigamos Propileos a mejorado mucho y Trptolemo es el alma mater. De los demás no opino o por guiris antipaticos o bien me reservo el derecho a declarar jajaja…bueno de mi poco puedo decir…. Tengo unas cantadas brutales y a pesar de mis esfuerzos ajedrecístico creo que mi mejor posición es 3,4,5 puesto si voy bien


----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2022)

Mis guiris no son antipaticos, por lo que sea no os habeis dado tiempo Longines, solo es eso.
A la gente hay que darle tiempo a veces.
Ademas se dejan todo por el equipo, hoy mismo del segundo al cuarto puesto 3 guiris, grandes jugadores y mejores personas.
Espero que toda la gente del equipo se vaya conociendo poco a poco, el ambiente es muy sano, sin excepciones.
Sobre lo que propone @Triptolemo, no se, igual tenemos que relajarnos un poco.
En cuanto se pase la semana santa volveran nuestros escolares de 800 de elo y daran tropecientos puntos a los otros equipos.
Pero yo prefiero que sea asi, somos un equipo social ante todo, con valores de buen rollo y desarrollo personal, no buscamos resultados.
Esta de puta madre cuando subimos pero lo principal es que nadie se quede atras.
Hay jugadores que antes jugaban todas las BUNDESLIGAS y ahora ya no estan, yo creo que es porque no sumaban muchos puntos y por eso se han ido, ademas foreros.
Eso me duele mas que bajar de division.
Entonces igual es mejor dejar libertad a la gente en su forma de juego, aunque el aporte de Tripto me parece muy positivo, y si se decide hacer algun plan de equipo pues a mi me parece bien.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Mis guiris no son antipaticos, por lo que sea no os habeis dado tiempo Longines, solo es eso.
> A la gente hay que darle tiempo a veces.
> Ademas se dejan todo por el equipo, hoy mismo del segundo al cuarto puesto 3 guiris, grandes jugadores y mejores personas.
> Espero que toda la gente del equipo se vaya conociendo poco a poco, el ambiente es muy sano, sin excepciones.
> ...




Propileos pase más de 10 años en un equipo de sokatira que nunca ganaba...
Éramos los más felices, no buscamos resultados, pero ha veces nos falta 2-3 puntos para subir y ves que algunos jugadores no aprietan al final...

Mi equipo era una maravilla, viajamos a mundiales, a europeos, a eventos de aniversarios de equipos...
No se trataba de ganar y teníamos unos tiradores cojonudos, pero era un poco desidia...

No te enfurruñes hombre, Longines a veces es un poco hosco

Mi equipo era un equipo de fiesteros con dos huevos y un palo...


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Abr 2022)

Coñas aparte, el jueves vamos a 8ª y hay poca gente, el objetivo es aguantar la categoría, necesitamos bulto a saco para aguantar, invoco a @Actor Secundario Bob y que espamee bien a los foreros, que seguro que sabe de mas refuerzos y tambien @Cazarr que es buen dibulgador.


----------



## propileos (11 Abr 2022)

No @Triptolemo que yo no me enfurruño, si yo entiendo lo que hablais y llevais razon. 
Tambien entiendo que si Longines no se lleva bien con mis guiris lo ponga aqui, no pasa nada por decir las cosas. 
Yo intento entender a todo el mundo.
Bueno si se propone un plan de juego por mi bien, tambien hay que tener en cuenta el material de cada uno, yo la mayoria de las veces juego desde un movil y bersakear a 3+0 desde un movil como que no. 
Y sobre lo que dice @NPCpremiun eso me parece fundamental, si @Actor Secundario Bob @ApoloCreed y @Cazarr entraran a organizar el equipo eso nos multiplicaria por mil, no solo por ellos tambien por toda la gente que arrastran.


----------



## Cazarr (11 Abr 2022)

Desde la desaparición de Gurney estoy forilmente deprimido.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Abr 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Desde la desaparición de Gurney estoy forilmente deprimido.



Señor de la oscuridad! No somos la alegría de la huerta pero esto sigue,por lo poco que he leido era un tipo brillante,showman y variado,con garra para conectar, igual súbitamente se cansó?


----------



## Tio_Serio (11 Abr 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Desde la desaparición de Gurney estoy forilmente deprimido.



Me voy a dar unas vueltas por los parquecitos con barras de calistenia aquí en Granada, con mi tablerillo de ajedrec debajo del brazo no homo por supuesto, a ver si lo recupero para la causa.


----------



## propileos (12 Abr 2022)

@Cazarr yo creo que una forma de recuperar a Gurney seria implicarnos todos en el equipo, no solo a Gurney tambien a otros muchos foreros que juegan ajedrez pero pasan del tema. 
Si hay 50 mil usuarios en burbuja seguro que al menos 500 juegan ajedrez, y tenemos que hacer lo posible para unirlos al proyecto.
Si nos ven a todos batallando con furia porcina en la BUNDESLIGA se animaran a acompañarnos. 
La verdad que es un torneo que engancha, y ese rato de la KARTOFFEL mira te olvidas de tus problemas que todos tenemos muchos. 
Y sobretodo merece la pena por el buen rollo que se respira en el equipo.
El foro saca lo peor de nosotros mismos pero el equipo de ajedrez lo mejor, es digamos la antitesis del foro siendo parte del mismo. 
Pero te necesitamos a ti y a @Ignadaptado al frente, que sois los que teneis mas habilidad y experiencia en cuanto a organizacion y motivar a la gente. 
Yo ya le dije a los de Montreal que te iba a proponer ser lider y les parecio bien. 
Todos te estamos esperando.
Animate hombre.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Abr 2022)

Cazarr es único dándole épica al asunto,si la situación en un torneo es tensa el sabra como ponerle hipertensión y dramatismo al asunto hasta que nos suban las pulsaciones como en la formula1 jeje… y luego esos escudos imperiales que te monta en las clasificaciones! Ver a el gran Apolo salir con un gambito de rey y caldear el ambiente con ignadaptado no tiene precio.Todas esas cosas que se viven una vez al año hasta que nos jubilemos en un local decadente en Benidorm Granada da igual el sitio.


----------



## propileos (13 Abr 2022)

Me he instalado el navegador OPERA para navegar por el foro y hasta ahora de puta madre.
Estaba usando firefox con un complemento para bloquear la publicidad pero ya era imposible meterse aqui, fallos por todas partes.
Con OPERA ni siquiera he tenido que instalar complementos, capa la publicidad el solo.
Lo unico que sale un mensaje abajo de Calopez para que le dejes meterte su publicidad por tu Ç*LO pero le das a no quiero y luego ignorar para siempre y listo.
@ApoloCreed escribio que no posteaba por la publicidad abusiva, espero que esto le sirva.


----------



## propileos (14 Abr 2022)

Hoy jueves hay BUNDESLIGA.

Jugamos entre otros con el 597 del mundo en BLITZ ahora os dice Tripto quien es y mas datos sobre esta persona.
Me suena de otras veces.









IM DeinSchachtrainer (2701)


IM DeinSchachtrainer played 3089 games since Apr 6, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 2701.




lichess.org






Pego aqui el enlace del torneo,






Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #mzf6dm99


86 players compete in the Apr 14, 2022 Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. danicuva takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Va a ser un torneo caliente lo presiento.

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## propileos (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya termino el jueves KARTOFFELERO.
Hemos quedado en quinto lugar y nos quedamos en la 8.
No ha habido mucha tension, ya se veia desde un principio que no ibamos a subir ni a bajar, o sea que bien, tranquilos.

Estabamos 9 jugando, gracias a los 9 por apoyar al equipo.

Quiero destacar a Vangill, que es un compañero de Niteroi.
El ha apoyado desde el principio al equipo, jugaba todos los torneos primeros, fue uno de los que hizo posible que esto naciera.
Junto a Leon, @Libertadpuebloespañol @el mensa @Nothing y otros que perdieron su tiempo para que esto saliera adelante.
Vangill es lider de un equipo de Niteroi, participan en torneos sobre la una o las dos de la madrugada de España.
Si alguna vez os va bien jugar el hombre os lo agradece.
Para ingresar al equipo de Vangill pinchar este enlace y haceis solicitud de entrada y ya os admite cuando vea que sois burbujos.






NXN team







lichess.org





Niteroi esta separada de Rio de Janeiro por un puente, es practicamente lo mismo, seria un buen sitio para montar el club.
Juegan en el equipo unas 20 o 30 garotas que hacian porno pero la productora cerro y ahora le estan dando al ajedrez.

Muy simpaticas. 

Tambien hemos de destacar a @Ignadaptado que ha entrado al torneo como godzilla destruyendo todo lo que se ha encontrado por el camino, 14 puntazos en 16 partidas, las 2 ultimas fockandose a 2 dosmiles. Gracias Igna.


----------



## el mensa (15 Abr 2022)

Bueno, después del descansillo, más bien descansote, debido a saturaciones, problemas de conexión habituales y que sin querer reventé la pantalla del móvil-router (estuve dos semanas que solo podía responder llamadas "a ciegas". Recordatorio: no sacar el móvil de la funda si voy borrachín)... voy a retomar la práctica del noble juego del ajedrez. 

Así que si dios quiere pronto os daré la brasa si me dejan los adolescentes (mi hija y el gato que vuelve to peleao y lleno de maleros) y el niño, un cachorrito de perro que he adoptado. 

Esto es un no parar y con los preparativos para el mad max en marcha también pero bueno, tened paciencia.

Pd. También soy algo raro, no se si os habéis dado cuenta...


----------



## propileos (16 Abr 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, después del descansillo, más bien descansote, debido a saturaciones, problemas de conexión habituales y que sin querer reventé la pantalla del móvil-router (estuve dos semanas que solo podía responder llamadas "a ciegas". Recordatorio: no sacar el móvil de la funda si voy borrachín)... voy a retomar la práctica del noble juego del ajedrez.
> 
> Así que si dios quiere pronto os daré la brasa si me dejan los adolescentes (mi hija y el gato que vuelve to peleao y lleno de maleros) y el niño, un cachorrito de perro que he adoptado.
> 
> ...




Como que un perro y un gato, pensabamos que no jugabas por estar follando sin parar, que desilusion macho.


----------



## el mensa (17 Abr 2022)

Le voy a decir al gasolinero que instale un glory hole para servicios rapiditos porque ahora en primavera con todo lo que llevo, la hortaliza, etc. no tengo tiempo para nada. Tiene buen ojo, ha contratado una panchi monísima y simpatiquísima para los surtidores, no seáis malpensados, para lo otro pues no se lo que contrataría, no es forero así que a ver si lo encamino hacia una vieja sin dientes en lugar de shemale (no me fío de todas formas).


----------



## Tio_Serio (17 Abr 2022)

Yo siempre echo 20+5€ en mi gasolinera de confianza.


----------



## propileos (17 Abr 2022)

Hoy domingo hay KARTOFFEL a las 8 de la tarde.
No hay partidos importantes porque la liga esta ya decidida y el Zaragoza juega a las 6, o sea que no teneis excusa. 





__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #AoILzcIM


84 players compete in the Apr 17, 2022 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. sebipa takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Abr 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, después del descansillo, más bien descansote, debido a saturaciones, problemas de conexión habituales y que sin querer reventé la pantalla del móvil-router (estuve dos semanas que solo podía responder llamadas "a ciegas". Recordatorio: no sacar el móvil de la funda si voy borrachín)... voy a retomar la práctica del noble juego del ajedrez.
> 
> Así que si dios quiere pronto os daré la brasa si me dejan los adolescentes (mi hija y el gato que vuelve to peleao y lleno de maleros) y el niño, un cachorrito de perro que he adoptado.
> 
> ...



Viktor el Terrible decía: No hay GM que esté cuerdo solo difiere el tipo de locura.Eso del ajedrez está lleno de tipos raros.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Yo siempre echo 20+5€ en mi gasolinera de confianza.



Haces bien! Por que esto de ir jugando a atracar pasa lo que pasa… que perdemos el oficio trabajando.


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada dominguera de la KARTOFFEL. 
Me parecio de las mas duras que he jugado, perdi 8 o 9 partidas seguidas, al final arañe unos puntos para el equipo y no quedo tan mal la cosa. 
Creo que ha sido general, hemos sacado puntos luchando y con eso nos mantenemos. 
No se que pasa con los top que se nos van, se nos fue @Libertadpuebloespañol, se nos fue @Hiperión, se nos ha ido @kurwa que ya no esta ni en el foro. 
Bueno si nos leen que sepan que aqui tienen a su familia, siempre seran bien recibidos, con alegria y agasajos. 
Hoy destacamos a Ajedrez Telegrafico, que nos esta ayudando en todas las BUNDESLIGAS. 
El chaval tenia un equipo pero se le vino abajo y lo fiche para la causa. 
Si lo quereis saludar su nick de lichess es este

Ajedrez_Telegrafico (2099)

Un buen compañero.


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2022)

Partida PACO de Carlsen. 

Carlsen es un reconocido PAQUISTA, "... el PAQUISMO no solo debe producirse en momentos puntuales ha de estar presente en todas las actividades que desarrollemos a lo largo de nuestra vida, forma parte de nuestro ser y no debemos negarlo, al contrario, ser PACO nos delata como seres humanos, nos distingue y debe acompañarnos con naturalidad..." ha declarado en alguna ocasion. 









Bullet Chess • GM RebeccaHarris vs GM DrNykterstein


GM RebeccaHarris (3318) plays GM DrNykterstein (3303) in a rated Bullet (1+0) game of chess. GM DrNykterstein resigned after 50 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Abr 2022)

Aquí hay foreros que juegan que son muy inteligentes.Se han dado cuenta del percal y no entran al plato único de 3mn y 5mn y claro te das cuenta de que ya nunca se va a jugar a 25+10, ni siquiera a 10mn ni de coña.Es obvio que me dijeran que los libros son pesados jajaja no te jode ,quien necesita estudiar seriamente si vas a jugar eternamente a 3mn.Que es divertido? Si pero es plato único .


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 Abr 2022)

una liga de ajdrez paco de mierda. y usando trucos.

ni con tu internet


----------



## propileos (18 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> una liga de ajdrez paco de mierda. y usando trucos.
> 
> ni con tu internet



No seas tan negativo, estamos construyendo un equipo, cualquier cosa que agrande el equipo nos vale. 
Ya llegara el momento, si llega, del ajedrez de verdad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No seas tan negativo, estamos construyendo un equipo, cualquier cosa que agrande el equipo nos vale.
> Ya llegara el momento, si llega, del ajedrez de verdad.



Vamos, que reconoces lo de los trucos. Ya sabes que jugar por internet, lo que tiene....


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Abr 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Vamos, que reconoces lo de los trucos. Ya sabes que jugar por internet, lo que tiene....



Hubo cosas muy raras ya que lo dices , coloque el Stockfish a 5 posiciones y con no realizar la más fuerte basta,luego aderezado con alguna jugada inocua y meterse si hacia falta en posiciones ligeramente inferiores para volver a la máquina otra vez y hacer las más fuertes y hay que reconocer que lo hacían Con arte en una partida que revise hicieron de principio a fin todas las jugadas de 5 posiciones!!


----------



## Can Pistraus (19 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hubo cosas muy raras ya que lo dices , coloque el Stockfish a 5 posiciones y con no realizar la más fuerte basta,luego aderezado con alguna jugada inocua y meterse si hacia falta en posiciones ligeramente inferiores para volver a la máquina otra vez y hacer las más fuertes y hay que reconocer que lo hacían Con arte en una partida que revise hicieron de principio a fin todas las jugadas de 5 posiciones!!



Lo hacen en competiciones profesionales no se va a hacer en una liga Paco de mierda?
Mira que a los ajedrecistas se les tiene por personas inteligentes.


----------



## propileos (19 Abr 2022)

No os obsesioneis con el tema de los modulos.
Si hay gente que utiliza alla el.
Ademas la furia porcina es mas poderosa que los modulos.
Nosotros debemos concentrarnos en atraer gente al equipo y avanzar en la BUNDESLIGA.

La BUNDESLIGA te da la oportunidad de jugar contra grandes maestros, maestros internacionales, es una gran experiencia.

Yo estoy muy desconectado del ajedrez real.
Y me da pereza apuntarme en un club donde no conozco a nadie, ademas en Zaragoza a mi edad en invierno el domingo a las 8 de la mañana jugando el provincial, como que no.

Pero si que estaria bien poner el CAFE PI BURBUJA en algun local de Benidorm y jugar nosotros el por equipos.
En un mercedes de los de antes con el tripto, el mensa, el npc, y longines a jugar el por equipos a pueblos de cerca, eso seria un gustazo, siempre que no conduzca tripto. 
Mas que estariamos ademas de esos, somos mas y cojonudos todos. 

A mi no me preocupan los moduleros, lo que me preocupa que se me han ido el @Nothing, el @kurwa, el @hiperion @Libertadpuebloespañol y mas gente que era parte del equipo.


----------



## propileos (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Nothing (19 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No os obsesioneis con el tema de los modulos.
> Si hay gente que utiliza alla el.
> Ademas la furia porcina es mas poderosa que los modulos.
> Nosotros debemos concentrarnos en atraer gente al equipo y avanzar en la BUNDESLIGA.
> ...



No me he ido de ninguna parte, lo que pasa es que por circunstancias ahora tengo menos tiempo y más problemas, lo que no me deja espacio para jugar torneos, y además he conseguido una gráfica potente y estoy enviciao con algún videojuego

El día tiene solo 24 horas, que putada

Volveré pronto a jugar tornedos. Lo que si estoy haciendo es resolver problemas de Lichess a mansalva para no perder práctica

Un saludo a todos

PD: Gracias por acordarte de este humilde servidor. Eso me ha gustado mucho propi


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2022)

meeeeeccc
quien es
el butanero
anda sube que tienes una labia


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2022)

Cayó 22...T:f7! Yo con blancas.






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Abr 2022)

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ








Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #uVPB9bla


7 players compete in the Apr 21, 2022 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org




licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2022)

@Cosmopolita te necesitamos en la BUNDESLIGA.
El equipo del foro te llama para la batalla.

Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #uVPB9bla

Hoy jueves a las 8 de la tarde los foreros de BURBUJA invaden Germania. 
Te necesitamos forero, unete a la lucha. 

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Abr 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Cayó 22...T:f7! Yo con blancas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22 ... , RxT
23 DxC, 

a) 23.. , Dg6 es mala porque 24 Tf1 y cae el alfil negro
b) 23 .., Tg8 lo mismo

No hay defensa ahí para las negras?


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> 22 ... , RxT
> 23 DxC,
> 
> a) 23.. , Dg6 es mala porque 24 Tf1 y cae el alfil negro
> ...



¿Y reina e. 3?


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Y reina e. 3?



¿En vez de pillar al caballo? nu sé, se me ejcapa qué planeas..


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Abr 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> ¿En vez de pillar al caballo? nu sé, se me ejcapa qué planeas..



Me he liado de bando    


@propileos tengo una duda existencial:

Si jugara menos partidas mi ratio de derrotas victorias sería parecido, pero repartiría menos puntos entre los contrarios... 

¿Tu crees que si jugara menos partidas los tres primeros tendrían una gran diferencia? 

Yo creo que no mucho, pero estoy en dudas... 
Se que si jugara oxigenando bien la partida jugaría menos cantidad, y tendría mejor resultado, pero soy un caballo desbocado

¿Cuantos puntos he regalado? 
Estoy mosca, voy a tener que jugar con una tila o con un porro y sudar hasta el último segundo...


----------



## propileos (21 Abr 2022)

@Triptolemo no te preocupes por eso, tu juega a tope como siempre, o como quieras. 
Los puntos se nos van por la gente que no juega, lo que hay que conseguir es que la gente juegue. 

Da igual que planteemos una estrategia si luego a la hora de la guerra solo estamos 10. 
@Tio_Serio estaba posteando a la hora de la KARTOFFEL, si se mete y comienza a destruir alemanes con furia porcina hubieramos subido, o al menos nos hubiera dado un bonus de 20 o 30 puntos mas, porque @Tio_Serio las sabe tocar, es un jugador formidable.
Si se trae 3 o 4 de su equipo de Granada luchariamos por todo. 

El problema es que la gente no juega Tripto. 
Les falta motivacion y yo no se darsela. 
Por eso necesitamos a @Cazarr, el gran organizador, pero tambien esta out.


----------



## Cosmopolita (21 Abr 2022)

Me encantaría y jugar pero apenas tengo tiempo libre.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo puede jugar como le salga del nabo,pues uno de los motivos que juego en bundesliga es que es jodido loco,sagaz ,inteligente,ingenioso en sus escrtíos y una mosca como era jeje cavron! Hoy es un día negro para mi pues el Longanizi me ha superado y una injusticia para la humanidad .


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Triptolemo puede jugar como le salga del nabo,pues uno de los motivos que juego en bundesliga es que es jodido loco,sagaz ,inteligente,ingenioso en sus escrtíos y una mosca como era jeje cavron! Hoy es un día negro para mi pues el Longanizi me ha superado y una injusticia para la humanidad .



Hoy por descuidos y desenfrenos he perdido unas 10, las otras por otra clase de errores...

Pero esta partida me ha parecido muy bizarra, un lol lleno de errores   









Blitz Chess • Triptolemo vs MTM2020


Triptolemo (1667) plays MTM2020 (2316) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. MTM2020 forfeits by time after 45 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy por descuidos y desenfrenos he perdido unas 10, las otras por otra clase de errores...
> 
> Pero esta partida me ha parecido muy bizarra, un lol lleno de errores
> 
> ...



11 errores graves!!! Joder cuando llueve diluvia, pero es que de buenas a primeras eres así .La primera partida que jugué contigo me dejaste más desorientado que a Joe Biden y no entendía nada! Ahora ya te conozco y se como derrotarte jeje


----------



## Ignadaptado (21 Abr 2022)

Conmigo a 3+0 no contéis.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Abr 2022)

Hola ignadaptado,cuanto tiempo….la verdad es que a ti causa más placer vencerte poco a poco en una partida estratégica de 10mn en adelante aunque como nuestros estilos y fuerza son parecidos se convierte en encuentros duros.Bueno eso era cuando éramos jóvenes.


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Abr 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy por descuidos y desenfrenos he perdido unas 10, las otras por otra clase de errores...
> 
> Pero esta partida me ha parecido muy bizarra, un lol lleno de errores
> 
> ...



Menuda locura, de hecho estas en mate corrido unas cuantas veces, pero lo importante es NO abandonar:





Aprobecho este inciso para dedicar una de las ultimas partidas de la bundesliga a mi amigo el ireductible @ApoloCreed El eququpo de burbuja estaba en posición de descenso, y yo llebaba una racha de 1´5 en las últimas 5 partidas, el juego andaba aburrido, @propileos habia inculcado la doctrina de cambiarlas todas y jugar el final y yo como buen NPC seguí su sabio consejo, jugada 15 y ya iba a cambiar damas para pasar al final, cuando de repente:


Ups se me cae la dama en la casilla anterior, pieza limpia y ya no hay chances, están todas las piezas cambiadas, aquí muchos piden que le dejen cambiar la jugada, culpan al movil o al ratón, sus lamentos ofenden al mismísimo @el mensa, pero yo no soy de esos, me dije ¿Que es una pieza para un burbujo?
Me pregunté ¿que haría @ApoloCreed ?





He hice lo que debía, seguir luchando:













Blitz Chess • KathrinGremer vs OtroNPC


KathrinGremer (1874) plays OtroNPC (2037) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 30 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Y en la jugada 28 avanzo mi rey hasta g3 como si se tratase del mismisimo rey Leonidas... .... No se pierdan el expectáculo.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Menuda locura, de hecho estas en mate corrido unas cuantas veces, pero lo importante es NO abandonar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder si al final lo sodomizas con el rey...


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2022)

Bueno la cronica de la KARTOFFEL de hoy es que casi se nos follan.
Pero es engañoso el puesto 7 porque solo nos hemos quedado a 30 puntos del segundo.
Es decir con un Renzo, Apolo, Kurwa, Hiperion o alguno de estos hubieramos ascendido.
El mensa sigue sin aparecer, se debe pasar el dia yendo y viniendo a la gasolinera.

Los heroes del dia han sido Lotfi y Longines, grandes jugadores y mejores compañeros.
Entre los 2 han metido 57 puntacos, nuestra admiracion y respeto.

El tercero del equipo ha sido pizza que es un chaval de Albacete muy majo, no es forero pero tiene el perfil.
Si lo quereis saludar su nick es pizzanight (2095).

Me ha dicho que iba a traer gente de su club, a mi me parece bien porque ademas Albacete no es Long Island, son cuñaos como nosotros.

Con los de Albacete y los de Granada de @Tio_Serio seremos una apisonadora.

A ver si @ApoloCreed @Clavisto @Actor Secundario Bob y el resto de los patricios del foro se animan y lo petamos.


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2022)

El objetivo del equipo no es ganar la BUNDESLIGA, eso es una ilusion, pero es complicado porque la mayoria de nosotros somos PACOS, no somos un equipo de 40 grandes maestros construido para ganar cosas. 

Eso no quita para que la luchemos con furia porcina. 

El objetivo del equipo es que los foreros tengan un equipo para jugar, echar unas risas por aqui con las pacadas y aprender un poco de ajedrez jugando y con los TUTORIALES PACO. 

Por eso que si eres forero y tienes un nivel bajo de ajedrez tienes que apuntarte al equipo, no te frenes, somos una gran familia. 

UNETE AL EQUIPO FORERO.


----------



## Tio_Serio (22 Abr 2022)

Estoy teniendo muchos contactos nuevos, no puedo comentar nada todavía pero preveo un booom para el equipo y la liga.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (22 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Menuda locura, de hecho estas en mate corrido unas cuantas veces, pero lo importante es NO abandonar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Celebró mucho tu viaje del Rey NPC. En entrenamiento de élite de Marketing Dovresky y Arthur Yusupov hay un capítulo de jugadores que tenían tacto para el Rey ya fuera en defensa o en ataque,dijo que era un don de muy pocos,Petrosian era uno de ellos vi una partida suya con Kasparov que se pegó una huida con su Rey de un flanco a otro ,KASPAROV dijo que estaba alucinando como se salvo del ataque y es que ya lo decía Fischer”” Petrosian sabe detectar y alejar el peligro 20 jugadas antes de que surja en la mente del oponente” bueno NIGEL SHORT también tiene una internada de Rey contra Timman creo en el medio juego alucinante para darle mate con protagonismo de su majestad


----------



## propileos (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## propileos (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Abr 2022)

Blitz Chess • Hotelschach vs Longines


Hotelschach (2508) plays Longines (1835) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hotelschach forfeits by time after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Abr 2022)

Hoy no he ayudado al equipo mucho pero le he ganado bien a un 2508 con negras empleando una siciliana Corleone.Bueno también a un 2278.Demasiados cocos me han tocado y me acababa de levantar de la siesta …. Los compañeros han estado debuta madre.Edito Tripto ha estado muy jevi y Propileos lo veo muy bien alimentado por la bella dama


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hoy no he ayudado al equipo mucho pero le he ganado bien a un 2508 con negras empleando una siciliana Corleone.Bueno también a un 2278.Demasiados cocos me han tocado y me acababa de levantar de la siesta …. Los compañeros han estado debuta madre.Edito Tripto ha estado muy jevi y Propileos lo veo muy bien alimentado por la bella dama



He perdido mucho pero he compensado algo berserkeando q es casi un suicidio en 3+2...

Don vito Longineone...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Abr 2022)

Gracce Triptoleone


----------



## NPCpremiun (25 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Hotelschach vs Longines
> 
> 
> Hotelschach (2508) plays Longines (1835) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hotelschach forfeits by time after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Enorabuena, un 2500 pal curriculum 
Aporto la mia, ultima ronda y tiempo justito el tipo me suelta bersaker y tablas en la 1 rechazo , juego al toque para acabar dentro del tiempo del torneo y. . . .








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs svet22


OtroNPC (2062) plays svet22 (1706) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Bastante espectacular, y gaste 3 seg de reloj (me sobró 2:57), jugué todo con el incremento.

Luego esta se la dedico a Propileos, lo unico decente que hice en el torneo de Vangill 2113
me estoy dejando too el ELO en tus pacotorneos.









Blitz Chess • FabioSoares vs OtroNPC


FabioSoares (2104) plays OtroNPC (2034) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




un mate de la coz mientras me arrastro en el fango.


----------



## propileos (25 Abr 2022)

Bueno la jornada del domingo de la KARTOFFEL bien, hemos estado por abajo todo el torneo, pero a falta de 30 minutos o por ahi estabamos arriba, luchando por el tercer puesto, al final nos hemos quedado cuartos a 3 puntos del tercero. 

Hoy el heroe del dia ha sido Ajedrez_Telegrafico (2097), le he agradecido en nombre de todos el esfuerzo que ha realizado y le he dicho que le corresponde un jamon, ha metido 24 puntacos en el torneo, si lo quereis saludar es una persona muy afable, espero que se vaya integrando poco a poco en el equipo. 

Segundo ha sido nuestro amigo @NPCpremiun, que tambien ha metido 24 puntacos. 
Al final del torneo me ha echao la bronca por las tablas que no hemos pedido en la ultima partida, es verdad que no hemos andao listos en eso. Con eso hubieramos subido.

Tomar nota para la proxima, la ultima partida pedir tablas cuando falte medio minuto y se hayan jugado al menos 14 movimientos, aguantar con la peticion hasta que el reloj del torneo se ponga a 0. 
Agradecer a NPC el interes que se toma por el equipo, perdiendo mucho tiempo con analisis y dando ideas, un gran compañero. 

Tercero nuestro tambien amigo y forero @knight que se ha metido hoy 10 partidas entre pecho y espalda, se ha hecho 22 puntacos, gracias por tu esfuerzo compañero. 

Bueno en total estabamos 12, bueno 11 y medio porque Longines andaba despistado con no se que.
Gracias a todos por jugar. 

@el mensa sigue sin aparecer, habra que llamar a la gasolinera. 

Tambien agradecer a Beatrice su participacion, no ha sumado puntos pero ella juega de vez en cuando con el equipo, yo se lo agradezco siempre. 

Lotfi no ha podido jugar, ha jugado otro compañero de Montreal Itszavi, no he hablado mucho con el, pero le agradecemos desde aqui su esfuerzo. 

Seguimos siendo pocos, a ver si los de Montreal se animan y se van sumando, y si vienen los de Granada y Albacete pues ya seriamos mas de 30 que creo que es lo minimo que nos merecemos. 

Vosotros hacer cuando podias apostolado, podeis escribir si os apetece a los compañeros que no son foreros, y charlar un rato con ellos por el lichess, asi tambien se fortalece el equipo. 

Bueno gracias a todos por jugar y apoyar al equipo.


----------



## el mensa (25 Abr 2022)

Tranquis, este jueves gran reinauguración y re entrée de la temporada ajedrecística con las habituales performances: zona blackout de conexión, animalicos dando pol culo, dejaré colgada la dama varias veces y otras jugadas PACO. 

Mierda, escribo "dama" y Calopez me envía el anuncio flotante de Evax. Empezamos fuerte.


----------



## el mensa (25 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Celebró mucho tu viaje del Rey NPC. En entrenamiento de élite de Marketing Dovresky y Arthur Yusupov hay un capítulo de jugadores que tenían tacto para el Rey ya fuera en defensa o en ataque,dijo que era un don de muy pocos,Petrosian era uno de ellos vi una partida suya con Kasparov que se pegó una huida con su Rey de un flanco a otro ,KASPAROV dijo que estaba alucinando como se salvo del ataque y es que ya lo decía Fischer”” Petrosian sabe detectar y alejar el peligro 20 jugadas antes de que surja en la mente del oponente” bueno NIGEL SHORT también tiene una internada de Rey contra Timman creo en el medio juego alucinante para darle mate con protagonismo de su majestad



Hace medio año vi, no se si aquí o en otro sitio, una partida de Tahl que con el rey en la posición del enroque largo se lo llevó con 5 jugadas seguidas al ataque hacia campo contrario. Eso si, aunque había mucho peón ya era un final, no era locura, pero estéticamente le quedó muy efectista además que se notaba la mano del maestro, las jugadas precisas en el momento adecuado. 

Dan ganas de imitarlo pero de momento empezaré con ataques a bayoneta y avalanchas de peones, que mover el rey a la ligera provoca terremotos posicionales...


----------



## propileos (26 Abr 2022)

Para los que estais en el equipo de Vangill, el NXN, hay batalla ahora






HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 308ºCIBRAU25.4 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #DVZDEVxx


22 players compete in the Apr 25, 2022 HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 308ºCIBRAU25.4 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE BUNDESLIGA









__





Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #NmOHkxvE


83 players compete in the Apr 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 8C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. BaleevK takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Abr 2022)

Hoy si han habido PACADAS MAXIMAS ,hoy voy a poner las excusas del mal ajedrecísta.He empezado bien con 6 puntos y a partir de ahí a un fuerte me pide tablas y se las doy con Dama de ventaja y no habíamos llegado a las 15 jugadas y ese punto no a contado,el siguiente uno fuerte lo tenía matao y lo he ahogado,el siguiente con mate a la siguiente se me cae la bandera,el siguiente bersekeo la tengo en plena apertura ganado y cometo un espantoso error!! Estoy hasta los cojones…. De no quitarme la puta maldición de encima  bueno ya he llorado bastante,no sé si conservamos la categoría?


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hoy si han habido PACADAS MAXIMAS ,hoy voy a poner las excusas del mal ajedrecísta.He empezado bien con 6 puntos y a partir de ahí a un fuerte me pide tablas y se las doy con Dama de ventaja y no habíamos llegado a las 15 jugadas y ese punto no a contado,el siguiente uno fuerte lo tenía matao y lo he ahogado,el siguiente con mate a la siguiente se me cae la bandera,el siguiente bersekeo la tengo en plena apertura ganado y cometo un espantoso error!! Estoy hasta los cojones…. De no quitarme la puta maldición de encima  bueno ya he llorado bastante,no sé si conservamos la categoría?



Eso hay gente que no lo sabe, si pactas tablas antes de hacer 14 o 15 movimientos, no recuerdo exacto el numero, entonces no te suma ningun punto. 
Bueno es un equipo PACO, es lo que hay. 
A mi el otro dia me hicieron el jaque pastor, pero no quise decir nada. 
Tenemos cuñaos tambien.


----------



## Schopenhart (28 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Eso hay gente que no lo sabe, si pactas tablas antes de hacer 14 o 15 movimientos, no recuerdo exacto el numero, entonces no te suma ningun punto.
> Bueno es un equipo PACO, es lo que hay.
> A mi el otro dia me hicieron el jaque pastor, pero no quise decir nada.
> Tenemos cuñaos tambien.



Quiero hacerme, qué tengo que hacer?


----------



## propileos (28 Abr 2022)

Bueno voy a hacer la cronica ya. 
Jornada de tramite, estabamos pocos, ya desde el principio lejos de arriba y de abajo, muy tranquilos. 

Heroe del dia @NPCpremiun, se ha hecho 23 puntacos, gracias NPC por apoyar asi al equipo. 
Un gran compañero NPC. 

Otro gran compañero que ha vuelto @el mensa me alegro mucho de verlo jugando otra vez con nosotros.
No se entiende el equipo sin el Mensa y los bichos que le caen del techo. 

En total estabamos 12 jugando, muchas gracias a los 12 por apoyar al equipo. 

A ver si vienen los de Granada y Albacete y llegamos a los 50, y los foreros viejos a ver si se animan.


----------



## Schopenhart (28 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno voy a hacer la cronica ya.
> Jornada de tramite, estabamos pocos, ya desde el principio lejos de arriba y de abajo, muy tranquilos.
> 
> Heroe del dia @NPCpremiun, se ha hecho 23 puntacos, gracias NPC por apoyar asi al equipo.
> ...



Dime propi, cómo me apunto?


----------



## NPCpremiun (28 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hoy si han habido PACADAS MAXIMAS ,hoy voy a poner las excusas del mal ajedrecísta.He empezado bien con 6 puntos y a partir de ahí a un fuerte me pide tablas y se las doy con Dama de ventaja y no habíamos llegado a las 15 jugadas y ese punto no a contado,el siguiente uno fuerte lo tenía matao y lo he ahogado,el siguiente con mate a la siguiente se me cae la bandera,el siguiente bersekeo la tengo en plena apertura ganado y cometo un espantoso error!! Estoy hasta los cojones…. De no quitarme la puta maldición de encima  bueno ya he llorado bastante,no sé si conservamos la categoría?



Que barbaridad, pareces @el mensa, la verdad que hoy andubimos flojos al principio, insisto en que la clave es que nos bersekeen y ganarles por tiempo, o que se cuelguen cositas en los apuros, aprobecho este inciso para dedicarle una partida de esta ronda al ireductible @ApoloCreed 








Blitz Chess • Chasper1963 vs OtroNPC


Chasper1963 (2101) plays OtroNPC (1982) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Chasper1963 resigned after 26 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Aqui el flipadete me versequea, y yo pues. . . . me dejo una dama en la jugada 6. otros se preocuparían pero seamos realistas, el es quien versequea, tiene menos tiempo y la presión de ganar, que para eso tiene dama de más* RENDIRSE NUNCA, SOMOS BURBUJOS, *se recupera en la 14 y a seguir remando.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que barbaridad, pareces @el mensa, la verdad que hoy andubimos flojos al principio, insisto en que la clave es que nos bersekeen y ganarles por tiempo, o que se cuelguen cositas en los apuros, aprobecho este inciso para dedicarle una partida de esta ronda al ireductible @ApoloCreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que tú aparte de saber ,estás tocado por Caissa . Yo si la tengo perdida pierdo y si está ganada pierdo.  En cuanto al mensa al ser de la misma provincia nos afecta la luna


----------



## el mensa (29 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es que tú aparte de saber ,estás tocado por Caissa . Yo si la tengo perdida pierdo y si está ganada pierdo.  En cuanto al mensa al ser de la misma provincia nos afecta la luna



Ya me gustaría que lo mío fuera cosa de la luna, al menos tendría solución . Al próximo creciente me pongo a bersekear y si vuelve a llover por aquí también sembraré ray-grass inglés, esto ya parece Asturias.

Bueno, ayer tampoco jugué tan mal, necesito coger un poco de prestancia con el tiempo, lo de siempre.


----------



## propileos (29 Abr 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Dime propi, cómo me apunto?



Te paso el enlace, para unirse solo hay que darle a unirse y ya esta, no te pide contraseñas.

CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS team

Ah bueno ya estas dentro. 
Pues la proxima BUNDESLIGA pondre el enlace aqui en el hilo le das al enlace, unirse, y ya esta.


----------



## Schopenhart (29 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Te paso el enlace, para unirse solo hay que darle a unirse y ya esta, no te pide contraseñas.
> 
> CAFE PI BURBUJA UNION CHESS team
> 
> ...



Gracias propi, yo juego con chess, como.curiosidad diré que me cerraron la opción del chat por hablar con un ruso y hacer apología rusa. Bueno dos preguntas del lichess: las figuras más sencillas que no den mal.de ojo, cuáles son ? Se puede hacer movimiento con confirmación? No lo he encontrado. Habéis mirado el chess.com? Es más sencillo. Gracias.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Abr 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Gracias propi, yo juego con chess, como.curiosidad diré que me cerraron la opción del chat por hablar con un ruso y hacer apología rusa. Bueno dos preguntas del lichess: las figuras más sencillas que no den mal.de ojo, cuáles son ? Se puede hacer movimiento con confirmación? No lo he encontrado. Habéis mirado el chess.com? Es más sencillo. Gracias.



Lichess va mejor que chess.com (y es más sencillo), yo me cambié hace tiempo. Entiendo que *"movimiento con confirmación"* es el premove, la respuesta es sí. 
@propileos ¿sabes si hay estadisticas para ver el elo medio? lo digo porque ando muy irregular,(variaciones de 100/150 puntos/mes) y me gustaría tener una referencia de elo medio.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Lichess va mejor que chess.com (y es más sencillo), yo me cambié hace tiempo. Entiendo que *"movimiento con confirmación"* es el premove, la respuesta es sí.
> @propileos ¿sabes si hay estadisticas para ver el elo medio? lo digo porque ando muy irregular,(variaciones de 100/150 puntos/mes) y me gustaría tener una referencia de elo medio.



Tienes que hacerte el animo ,viene la vejez ! Yo hace unos 4 años le gane a Wolfang Ulhman,y la razón es que era mayor aunque jugaba bien.fue en play.ok o chess.com . También jugaba de copas en un pub con un 2470 hace 6 años y ahora el tipo tiene 2305 jajaja (tiene un año más que yo) Es el efecto Propileos que nos va consumiendo con un gancho de tía buena en la Bundesliga jeje


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

Schopenhart dijo:


> Gracias propi, yo juego con chess, como.curiosidad diré que me cerraron la opción del chat por hablar con un ruso y hacer apología rusa. Bueno dos preguntas del lichess: las figuras más sencillas que no den mal.de ojo, cuáles son ? Se puede hacer movimiento con confirmación? No lo he encontrado. Habéis mirado el chess.com? Es más sencillo. Gracias.



Yo tengo cuenta en el chess pero no me acuerdo de la contraseña, jugue algo y ya no volvi. 
Ya llevamos un tiempo en el lichess, y juegan tambien no-foreros que hemos ido fichando, entonces cambiar todo al chess.com me parece imposible. 
No se si hay algun equipo del foro en el chess. 
Si quieres juega el domingo o cuando quieras un poco la BUNDESLIGA a ver si te gusta, hay foreros que las juegan todas y otros se pasan de vez en cuando, puedes jugar media hora y dejarlo, no es obligatorio jugar el torneo entero.


----------



## NPCpremiun (30 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Tienes que hacerte el animo ,viene la vejez ! Yo hace unos 4 años le gane a Wolfang Ulhman,y la razón es que era mayor aunque jugaba bien.fue en play.ok o chess.com . También jugaba de copas en un pub con un 2470 hace 6 años y ahora el tipo tiene 2305 jajaja (tiene un año más que yo) Es el efecto Propileos que nos va consumiendo con un gancho de tía buena en la Bundesliga jeje



Será por animo, que lucho más que el alcollano. Es que soy un poco maniatico de estadistica y números en general. Considero que seleccionando un poco las partidas se puede mejorar el elo, por ejemplo, los torneos de 5 finish si no bersequeas ganas unas cuantas de gratis a los que lo hacen, yo en las de incremento siempre bajo, si ando flojo me gustan rivales inferiores, y si ando fuerte rivales duros, pero para eso tienes que poder consultar bien tus números, y sobre todo ser regular, que es donde fallo. He estado espiando a propileos, que esta en progresión alcista, en estes últimos 6 meses ha superado los 2100 en varias ocasiones (no lo había hecho antes) y no ha bajado de 1900 (tambien algo nuevo) juega con asiduidad, así que son graficas fiables (no tiene una sola linea plana, juega casi a diario).


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Lichess va mejor que chess.com (y es más sencillo), yo me cambié hace tiempo. Entiendo que *"movimiento con confirmación"* es el premove, la respuesta es sí.
> @propileos ¿sabes si hay estadisticas para ver el elo medio? lo digo porque ando muy irregular,(variaciones de 100/150 puntos/mes) y me gustaría tener una referencia de elo medio.



Estoy mirando pero no veo nada de eso. 
Yo soy un lider PACO, el equipo necesita organizadores de verdad como @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr.
A ver cuando me cogen la antorcha.


----------



## NPCpremiun (30 Abr 2022)

@Schopenhart


Schopenhart dijo:


> las figuras más sencillas que no den mal.de ojo, cuáles son



Acabo de verlo, hay 27 modelos, yo uso las que están por defecto, creo que son las primeras, al entrar registrado picas en tu nick y te aparecen muchas opciones, una de ellas es las piezas.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Será por animo, que lucho más que el alcollano. Es que soy un poco maniatico de estadistica y números en general. Considero que seleccionando un poco las partidas se puede mejorar el elo, por ejemplo, los torneos de 5 finish si no bersequeas ganas unas cuantas de gratis a los que lo hacen, yo en las de incremento siempre bajo, si ando flojo me gustan rivales inferiores, y si ando fuerte rivales duros, pero para eso tienes que poder consultar bien tus números, y sobre todo ser regular, que es donde fallo. He estado espiando a propileos, que esta en progresión alcista, en estes últimos 6 meses ha superado los 2100 en varias ocasiones (no lo había hecho antes) y no ha bajado de 1900 (tambien algo nuevo) juega con asiduidad, así que son graficas fiables (no tiene una sola linea plana, juega casi a diario).




Yo al ELO no le daria mucha importancia, es una referencia, ni siquiera es un indicador valido, yo puedo tener puntualmente un ELO de +2000 pero mi nivel no es ese, yo estoy entre 1900 y 2000, esa es la sensacion que yo tengo por mi nivel de estudio y mi (poco) talento.

Creo que es mas importante el estudio que el ELO, ya que el talento supongo que es algo innato no mejorable que esta o no esta. 

Estoy ganando partidas por estudio, si estudiara mas yo creo que ganaria mas, pero es mas entretenido ponerte a jugar que estudiar, que es lo que hacemos la mayoria claro. 

Esta partida que jugue hace poco la gane por estudio, aplique un conocimiento adquirido por estudio en la apertura y luego me dedique a mover las piezas con mis limitaciones y con eso me alcanzo. 










Blitz Chess • propileos vs raimundogama


propileos (1942) plays raimundogama (1812) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. raimundogama forfeits by time after 43 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (30 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo al ELO no le daria mucha importancia, es una referencia, ni siquiera es un indicador valido, yo puedo tener puntualmente un ELO de +2000 pero mi nivel no es ese, yo estoy entre 1900 y 2000, esa es la sensacion que yo tengo por mi nivel de estudio y mi (poco) talento.
> Creo que es mas importante el estudio que el ELO, ya que el talento supongo que es algo innato no mejorable que esta o no esta.
> Estoy ganando partidas por estudio, si estudiara mas yo creo que ganaria mas, pero es mas entretenido ponerte a jugar que estudiar, que es lo que hacemos la mayoria claro.
> *Esta partida que jugue hace poco la gane por estudio, *aplique un conocimiento adquirido por estudio en la apertura y luego me dedique a mover las piezas con mis limitaciones y con eso me alcanzo.
> ...



*Truquito de gambito,* no es lo mejor para estudiar, pero para ajedrez online a rapidas es cojonudo, la peña no calcula en la apertura y se deja muchas cosas de estas, de 1700 a 1900 puedes fundir a muchos con gambitos sospechosos.
Yo hace tiempo que considero que lo sano es ponerte a jugar, que es lo que hace la mayoria. Nunca me gustó lo de estudiar, pero ahora lo considero algo impropio para un aficionado, que estudien los pros, jugar es lo propio, unas clasecitas al principio y luego jugar, lo sumo un par de dias hacer tactica en lugar de jugar, per me parece desproporcionado estudioar algo a lo que no te dedicas, jugando regularmente se mejora bastante teniendo una base. No quiero desmerecer tu hilo de pacoaperturas, pero yo soy ultradefensor del aprendizaje por practica. Una vez se tiene un concepto basico de desarroyo, tactica y finales. problemas de tactica y jugar a saco. Lo ideal poco tiempo y a diario.
Yo lo del elo me mola porque soy competitivo, y también porque es un indicador bueno de tu estado de forma, no siempre rendimos al mismo nivel.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> *Truquito de gambito,* no es lo mejor para estudiar, pero para ajedrez online a rapidas es cojonudo, la peña no calcula en la apertura y se deja muchas cosas de estas, de 1700 a 1900 puedes fundir a muchos con gambitos sospechosos.
> Yo hace tiempo que considero que lo sano es ponerte a jugar, que es lo que hace la mayoria. Nunca me gustó lo de estudiar, pero ahora lo considero algo impropio para un aficionado, que estudien los pros, jugar es lo propio, unas clasecitas al principio y luego jugar, lo sumo un par de dias hacer tactica en lugar de jugar, per me parece desproporcionado estudioar algo a lo que no te dedicas, jugando regularmente se mejora bastante teniendo una base. No quiero desmerecer tu hilo de pacoaperturas, pero yo soy ultradefensor del aprendizaje por practica. Una vez se tiene un concepto basico de desarroyo, tactica y finales. problemas de tactica y jugar a saco. Lo ideal poco tiempo y a diario.
> Yo lo del elo me mola porque soy competitivo, y también porque es un indicador bueno de tu estado de forma, no siempre rendimos al mismo nivel.



NPC estoy en total desacuerdo de que no hay que estudiar,a veces la línea esa delgada entre unGM raso y un primera Prefente,es decir que algunos de nosotros podemos ganar a un GM y el estudio doy gracias que en el siglo 19 estudie algo de técnica,estrategia ,finales … pero por mi pereza me quede corto y ahora aplico lo que aprendí en 1993,las rápidas son divertidas te dan rodaje,pero ajedrez no es.Lo peor de todo es que acabas jugando superficial que es lo que a mí me está pasando al hacer más de 20 años que no juego una partida lenta.Estoy viendo infinidad de jugadores rápidos que no saben ajedrez pero te ganan porque son cazas supersónicos.Como vas a crear una obra de arte a 3mn?? Ni siquiera los mayores genios.Por otra parte el ajedrez es un juego que debería ser democrático,es decir sin CLASISMOS,por qué? Yo he ido a jugar muchos open es y los MI y GM se sentaban aparte y nos miraban con despreció cuando el premio que cobraban salía de nuestros bolsillos,un amigo de club que no tenía Elo pero fuerza de MI se sentaba con nosotros pero los maestros lo saludaban y le daban la mano jeje.Otro amigo que llegó a MI cambio de acera y se sentaba con ellos…..al poco tiempo volvió con nosotros jeje.Ellos vivían del aficionado!! Mi alegria es inmensa ahora cobran miserias!! Se lo merecen…el karma les llego


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> *Truquito de gambito,* no es lo mejor para estudiar, pero para ajedrez online a rapidas es cojonudo, la peña no calcula en la apertura y se deja muchas cosas de estas, de 1700 a 1900 puedes fundir a muchos con gambitos sospechosos.
> Yo hace tiempo que considero que lo sano es ponerte a jugar, que es lo que hace la mayoria. Nunca me gustó lo de estudiar, pero ahora lo considero algo impropio para un aficionado, que estudien los pros, jugar es lo propio, unas clasecitas al principio y luego jugar, lo sumo un par de dias hacer tactica en lugar de jugar, per me parece desproporcionado estudioar algo a lo que no te dedicas, jugando regularmente se mejora bastante teniendo una base. No quiero desmerecer tu hilo de pacoaperturas, pero yo soy ultradefensor del aprendizaje por practica. Una vez se tiene un concepto basico de desarroyo, tactica y finales. problemas de tactica y jugar a saco. Lo ideal poco tiempo y a diario.
> Yo lo del elo me mola porque soy competitivo, y también porque es un indicador bueno de tu estado de forma, no siempre rendimos al mismo nivel.



NPC jugando y jugando lo que haces es cometer los mismos errores siempre, hay que pararse a estudiar, hay que estudiar los TUTORIALES PACO.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> NPC estoy en total desacuerdo de que no hay que estudiar,a veces la línea esa delgada entre unGM raso y un primera Prefente,es decir que algunos de nosotros podemos ganar a un GM y el estudio doy gracias que en el siglo 19 estudie algo de técnica,estrategia ,finales … pero por mi pereza me quede corto y ahora aplico lo que aprendí en 1993,las rápidas son divertidas te dan rodaje,pero ajedrez no es.Lo peor de todo es que acabas jugando superficial que es lo que a mí me está pasando al hacer más de 20 años que no juego una partida lenta.Estoy viendo infinidad de jugadores rápidos que no saben ajedrez pero te ganan porque son cazas supersónicos.Como vas a crear una obra de arte a 3mn?? Ni siquiera los mayores genios.Por otra parte el ajedrez es un juego que debería ser democrático,es decir sin CLASISMOS,por qué? Yo he ido a jugar muchos open es y los MI y GM se sentaban aparte y nos miraban con despreció cuando el premio que cobraban salía de nuestros bolsillos,un amigo de club que no tenía Elo pero fuerza de MI se sentaba con nosotros pero los maestros lo saludaban y le daban la mano jeje.Otro amigo que llegó a MI cambio de acera y se sentaba con ellos…..al poco tiempo volvió con nosotros jeje.Ellos vivían del aficionado!! Mi alegria es inmensa ahora cobran miserias!! Se lo merecen…el karma les llego



Lo de democratizar el ajedrez es una tarea pendiente de la FIDE. 
No pueden seguir haciendo el campeonato del mundo asi, 2 tios jugando tropecientas partidas una detras de otra. 
Tienen que hacer un campeonato abierto, con los mejores jugadores de todos los paises para conseguir atraer mas audiencia. 
1 solo jugador por pais, por ejemplo 9 grupos de 9 jugadores, cada uno de un pais, son 81 paises, seleccionados por el ELO. 
Despues el primero de cada grupo que pasara al grupo final y de alli el campeon. 
Hacerlo todo esto en 10 ciudades distintas, un plan asi relanzaria el ajedrez. 
Lo dejo aqui porque se que hay gente muy importante que nos lee.


----------



## propileos (30 Abr 2022)

Lo que le pasa a NPC es que tiene muchos talento para el ajedrez, entonces aprende jugando. 

Pero @NPCpremiun eso no se lo puedes recomendar a nadie, tu eres una excepcion. 

Yo tengo una sobrina, todo sobresalientes en bachillerato y universidad, que no ha tocado un libro en su vida, la tia iba a clase y todo lo que explicaban lo memorizaba/comprendia automaticamente. 

Pero eso es un DON, la mayoria no somos asi, tenemos que esforzarnos para memorizar/entender las cosas, a base de repeticion u otros metodos. 

Para un cuñao los TUTORIALES PACO son imprescindibles, no vengas diciendo que no hay que estudiar NPC que me arruinas el equipo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> NPC estoy en total desacuerdo de que no hay que estudiar,a veces la línea esa delgada entre unGM raso y un primera Prefente,es decir que algunos de nosotros podemos ganar a un GM y el estudio* doy gracias que en el siglo 19 estudie algo de técnica,estrategi**a ,finales …* pero por mi pereza me quede corto y ahora aplico lo que aprendí en 1993,las rápidas son divertidas te dan rodaje,pero ajedrez no es.Lo peor de todo es que acabas jugando superficial que es lo que a mí me está pasando al hacer más de 20 años que no juego una partida lenta.Estoy viendo infinidad de jugadores rápidos que no saben ajedrez pero te ganan porque son cazas supersónicos.Como vas a crear una obra de arte a 3mn?? Ni siquiera los mayores genios.Por otra parte el ajedrez es un juego que debería ser democrático,es decir sin CLASISMOS,por qué? Yo he ido a jugar muchos open es y los MI y GM se sentaban aparte y nos miraban con despreció cuando el premio que cobraban salía de nuestros bolsillos,un amigo de club que no tenía Elo pero fuerza de MI se sentaba con nosotros pero los maestros lo saludaban y le daban la mano jeje.Otro amigo que llegó a MI cambio de acera y se sentaba con ellos…..al poco tiempo volvió con nosotros jeje.Ellos vivían del aficionado!! Mi alegria es inmensa ahora cobran miserias!! Se lo merecen…el karma les llego



"...doy gracias que en el siglo 19 estudie algo de técnica,estrategia ,finales … " Impresionado por su veterania,  imagino que aprendió todo eso con el mismísimo Wilhelm Steinitz.



propileos dijo:


> Lo que le pasa a NPC es que tiene muchos talento para el ajedrez, entonces aprende jugando.
> 
> Pero @NPCpremiun eso no se lo puedes recomendar a nadie, tu eres una excepcion.
> 
> ...



Creo que no me habeis entendido, *estudiar al principio y tener buena base OK.*
Jugar es lo mejr, *si son lentas y se analiza con el rival mejor que mejor.*
Cuando digo que lo sano es jugar sin estudiar, me refiero a que tener un nivel de >2300 fide, roza la enfermedad mental y el frikismo, *la base sana del nivel de juego ha de ser jugar. *
Correr carreras populares de 5, 10, 15 Km. es deporte sano, correr maratones en <3h. es jugarse las articulaciones gratuitamente.
En ajedrez el tiempo de estudio debe ser siempre inferior a 1/3 del tiempo de practica. 
Tal vez me excedo al decir lo de jugar sí estudiar nó, pero he conocido muchos casos de gente que pretende llegar a un nivel alto estudiando y sin jugar, y eso es un error tremendo, Aquí entra el famoso ego del ajedrecista de no querer perder, conocí muchos casos de *"lo deje porque no soportaba perder", "no juego porque no estoy preparado"* estes son los peores, se comen la olla estudiando, nunca saben lo suficiente, siempre necesitan estudiar más porque *"no están praparados"*, luego van a un torneo, como nunca han jugado (años estudiando) se ponen nerviosos y ... se dejan piezas limpias y pierden casi todas, les explicas que eso es normal porque *NO JUEGAN,* y erre que no, que no han estudiado suficiente, luego ves niños que no tocan un libro ni con un palo y se lo pasan bien, a su 4º/5º torneo ya estan quedando entre los primeros, por eso soy detractor del estudio. Pregunta a cualquier monitor y te dirá que sus mejores alumnos son los que participan en más torneos. 
Nadie entrena a futbol pero no juega, nadie entrena a basquet pero no juega, los unicos deportes donde se entrena más de lo que se juega son en los de resistencia (lógico) y lucha (lesiones mandan) otra cosa es los profesionales, ese no es nuestro caso.


----------



## propileos (1 May 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BUNDESLIGA









__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #7otOhkeU


99 players compete in the May 1, 2022 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. sokolovchik takes the prize home!




lichess.org





OS ESPERAMOS FOREROS

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco 


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> "...doy gracias que en el siglo 19 estudie algo de técnica,estrategia ,finales … " Impresionado por su veterania,  imagino que aprendió todo eso con el mismísimo Wilhelm Steinitz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se lo quieres decir el equilibrio perfecto no existe,pero hace falta rodaje como tú muy bien indicas.Por ejemplo Sammy Reshesky al jugar desde muy niño miles de simultaneas tenia el ajedrez como lengua vernácula y ya adulto después de formarse y volvió a las más altas cumbres entraba en feroces apuros de tiempo pero dado su talento habia trillado la posición con profundidad y podía jugar al toque 20 jugadas en 3mn en partida lenta.Luego esa práctica extrema desde niño al igual que Pomar si que les sirvió.Yo veo hoy en día jugar rápidas a 3mn a gente que antes de saber andar aprietan a correr jajaja.voy a pegar una partida mia donde con rodillo técnico superior mío tengo oprimido a un +2600 y hago una cagada que sin ella me hubiese apuntado un triunfo inapelable y digo esto porque algunos de nosotros puliendo los descuidos….. que diferencia hay con un profesional de baja estofa jeje.https://lichess.org/k0z4npZk#72


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 May 2022)

Blitz Chess • Chessmate7777 vs IM Miguelho67


Chessmate7777 (1945) plays IM Miguelho67 (2606) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Chessmate7777 resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (1 May 2022)

Se esta jugando un torneo a ritmo de 7+0 donde participa el equipo de nuestro amigo Vangill, el NXN, para apuntarse al equipo este es el enlace






NXN team







lichess.org





Es una maraton de varias horas acaba a las 2 de la madrugada de España. 

Pego aqui el enlace del torneo





__





MARATONA 7+0 314ºCIBRAU1.5 Team Battle: Standard 7+0 rated #u9lSJOXT


74 players compete in the May 1, 2022 MARATONA 7+0 314ºCIBRAU1.5 Team Battle. 7+0 rated games are played during 720 minutes. Xandao1972 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (2 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Chessmate7777 vs IM Miguelho67
> 
> 
> Chessmate7777 (1945) plays IM Miguelho67 (2606) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Chessmate7777 resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Veo una partida bien jugada y un 35 e4 más que sospechoso.
En la 24(Db7) estás muy superior y en la 27 tras el error de tu rival (Tee7) estás ganado, pero con una presión así cuesta ver que la buena es capturar en a7 y sumar un peón más para la saca,no siempre hay un remate bonito, muchas veces una gran combinación gana porque se cambian alginas piezas y se pasa a un final con unos peoncitos de más, pero cuesta aceptarlo despues de ver al rival meter únicas para salvar la dama o el mate.
Curiosamente 35 e4 es la que da el módulo por buena, pero humanamente, me parece complicarse la vida romper la cadena de d-h creando una isla en d, tal vez presionando un poco con jugadas del tipo Tc5, Tb1 o Cb3 y maniobrar tranquilo aprobechando la ventaja de espacio.

Sobre mi teoría antiestudio, muchos de los teoricos sin practica tienden a dejarse influir por las premisas posicionales sin analizar variantes tacticas que incumplen estas normas, que sabiamente Wilhelm Steinitz enseñó a @naufragodelpisito El bueno del _Dr_. _Tarrasch_ pecaba de eso mismo incluso siendo un excelente jugador y con muchas tablas encima.* Pongo caso concreto: *
*Maxima: **"Ha de enrrocarse en la mayor brebedad posible"* Todos los jugadores ya un poco experimentados intentamos prolongar ese enrroque en post a la especulación o de un ataque contra el del rival, o tener opción a 0-0-0 + 0-0, esto tambien es extrapolable a otros conceptos.
Anteponer la teoría a la practica genera una gran limitación a la creatividad.
Tras arrastrarme nuevamente hoy en la bundesliga, remonte un poquito en las ultimas rondas, siendo esta partida que muestro digna de enseñar por (lo del autobombo y todo eso) la gran combinación que me condujo a la victoria por mate en una miniatura de menos de 20 jugadas.
Ignoro en que momento me salí de la teoría, pero en la 7 ya me colgué un peón quedando claramente inferior. El rival no era manco (2260), y la partida es toda una locura tactica incluye sacrificio de torre x alfil y muchas otras pacadas que pueden ver en este enlace:









Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs NoelJanschi


OtroNPC (2023) plays NoelJanschi (2260) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. NoelJanschi resigned after 18 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Tambien aprobecho para dedicarle eta pacada al irreductible @ApoloCreed 
Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs jjcwn 
En mi estilo,
18 me dejo pieza gratis, 
23 me engorilo con el monarca 
33 el rey ya esta en 6ª que importa una pieza y 2 peones de menos 
35 tengo mate en 7 inebitableble.


----------



## propileos (2 May 2022)

Bueno la BUNDESLIGA del domingo, bien, salvamos la categoria.
Estabamos pocos 9 jugadores, llevamos con respiracion asistida mucho tiempo, pero bueno el equipo no se muere.
El heroe del dia fue kurwa @el demiurgo que nos salvo el culo con sus 30 puntos.
Gracias kurwa por tu dedicacion al equipo, seras recompensado.
El resto muy bien todos, luchandolas con furia porcina, como corresponde.
Vangill y Lotfi que no son foreros (bueno Lotfi tiene cuenta) magnificos, segundo y tercero, su entrega al equipo es extraordinaria, desde que el equipo se creo ellos siempre han estado ahi apoyando, todos mis respetos para ellos, espero que los demas lo valoren.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Veo una partida bien jugada y un 35 e4 más que sospechoso.
> En la 24(Db7) estás muy superior y en la 27 tras el error de tu rival (Tee7) estás ganado, pero con una presión así cuesta ver que la buena es capturar en a7 y sumar un peón más para la saca,no siempre hay un remate bonito, muchas veces una gran combinación gana porque se cambian alginas piezas y se pasa a un final con unos peoncitos de más, pero cuesta aceptarlo despues de ver al rival meter únicas para salvar la dama o el mate.
> Curiosamente 35 e4 es la que da el módulo por buena, pero humanamente, me parece complicarse la vida romper la cadena de d-h creando una isla en d, tal vez presionando un poco con jugadas del tipo Tc5, Tb1 o Cb3 y maniobrar tranquilo aprobechando la ventaja de espacio.
> 
> ...



Buen ojo analítico y estuve viendo una presión de ventaja del +1,9 según Stockfish y como bien apuntas tras la captura del Peon de a7 como indicó también la máquina y muy fácil de ver… pero no la vi.El metodo de Kotov en Piense como un Gran Maestro comenta que antes de realizar una jugada miremos todo el tablero a ver si nos dejamos algo.Yo una vez en competición a 2h 40 jugadas yo tenia un caballo limpio de más 1h entera de reloj el oponente 5mn y de las 23 jugadas posibles hasta las más absurdas ,todas ganaban y yo hice la única que perdía!!Asi que ya me conocéis para futuros encuentros.Cuando empleas un montón de tiempo ,tienes al rival ganado porque eres superior en conocimientos y haces algo así el golpe sicologico es indescriptible


----------



## NPCpremiun (3 May 2022)

Vieses o no el peón de a7 es dificil conformarse con tan pequeña recompensa teniendo un ataque tán bueno y una posición tan apabullante, de hecho lo normal es verlo y descartarlo casi de inmediato. Recuerdo una partida lenta 90+30 contra un campeón de españa sub10 donde el chaval tenía un atataque brutal contra mi enrroque, tras calcular más de 15 min. no vi la manera en la que ganaba, y capturé un peón gratis en c, así como quien va a por uvas, el enano estaba en forma y calculaba táctico que daba gusto, metió algunas que yo no había visto, pero a costa de pasear al rey y conjeturas tacticas cojidas con pinzas y colocando piezas en lugares más que sospechosos metí unas 15/20 únicas, conseguí cambiar un par de piezas y damas, y pasé a un final con peón de más. Analizando le dije que había hecho lo correcto para su edad, atacar, calcular combinaciónes y jugar bien, pero que yo tambien había hecho lo que tenía que hacer, comer el peoncito, aguantar el temporal y contar los peones, porque al final el ataque termina y el material queda. Estamos mal acostumbrados, nos enseñan la belleza del juego con *la inmortal *de* Anderssen* y el *mate de la ópera *de
*Morphy*, pero la malloría de las veces la realidad es comerse el peoncito y remar. Evidentemente, lo de las rápidas online es casi otro juego, un dia si me animo creo un pacotutorial de como exprimir el premove, el tiempo es un factor que cambia la valoración de las jugada, tal vez no para un módulo, pero sí para un humano, y el premove se presta mucho para ciertos truquitos cafeteriles que pueden suponer unos puntitos extras sobre todo en los apuros (<20 seg.).


----------



## Triptolemo (3 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Chessmate7777 vs IM Miguelho67
> 
> 
> Chessmate7777 (1945) plays IM Miguelho67 (2606) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Chessmate7777 resigned after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Tu error ha sido cambiar material siendo superior en todos los aspectos...
En caso de tener superioridad...
Yo no soy nadie para opinar pero intercambios solo se hacen por táctica, tiempos, espacio o por romanticismo   
Eras ganador...

Tenias la posesión de la columna, aparte de una mejor composición de peones y eras blancas...
Taponaste a la reina con la torre...


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 May 2022)

*He descubierto que el forero @ApoloCreed se ha cambiado de nick en lichess y no ha dicho nada.*​Estaba yo jugando unas rapidechas tranquilamente para recuperar el ELO que me dejo en la Bundesliga, cuando de repente meto un h6 en la jugada 4 que me deja perdido (pacada en mi estilo), el rival me la castiga duramente. En la 9 me dejo una torre limpia gratuitamente (-10 de módulo, he perdido el enrroque, todas las piezas en casa y torre y peón de menos) ¿Abandonar...? NUNCA desarrollo el flanco de dama pensando en enrroque largo, pero no, ya he movido el rey en la 5. Hasta aqui normal, pero entonces ocurre lo sospechoso, en la 16 mi rival comete un blander, y pasa de +15 de módulo a +9 (se deja un caballo) pues se lo castigo, *¿y saben que ocurrió?...*
Mirenlo ustedes mismos, y juzguen si mi rival era o no @ApoloCreed yo creo que sí, algo como eso no lo hace ningún otro.








Blitz Chess • Bethrezen vs OtroNPC


Bethrezen (1982) plays OtroNPC (1997) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Bethrezen resigned after 16 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




@ApoloCreed deja de cambiarte de nicks en lichess y juega la bundesliga, que mañana (hoy) hay que luchar por subir a 7ª.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 May 2022)

No me digais que habeis estado aqui perdiendo el tiempo con el ajedrez habiendo tenido eliminatoria mitica y legandaria en la champions


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me digais que habeis estado aqui perdiendo el tiempo con el ajedrez habiendo tenido eliminatoria mitica y legandaria en la champions



No me combocaron, cosa que no ocurre con @propileos en la bundesliga, y no soy el único...


----------



## propileos (5 May 2022)

Hoy Jueves a las 8 de la tarde tenemos BUNDESLIGA









__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Bz7DtoFi


95 players compete in the May 5, 2022 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. B_Griffin takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo


----------



## NPCpremiun (5 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No me digais que habeis estado aqui perdiendo el tiempo con el ajedrez habiendo tenido eliminatoria mitica y legandaria en la champions



Menuda manera de disimular, sabemos que tú tmbién has estado _*"...perdiendo el tiempo con el ajedrez... habiendo eliminatoria mitica en la champions..."








Blitz Chess • Bethrezen vs OtroNPC


Bethrezen (1982) plays OtroNPC (1997) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Bethrezen resigned after 16 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





A ver que excusa pones por la tarde*_
Hoy Jueves a las 8 de la tarde tenemos BUNDESLIGA
*  Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #Bz7DtoFi  *


----------



## propileos (5 May 2022)

Esperando ansiosos los comentarios de @naufragodelpisito el heroe del dia.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 May 2022)

Hola queridos co foreros burbujeos todos…..Hoy es un gran día; HA TRIUNFADO EL PAQUISMO!! Me alegro por que soy de palillo en boca.Bueno haber superado al canadiense y al americano ha sido de Nutrición a la vez que he logrador al potente chico de Albacete superar ya que tiene mucha rapidez.Le dedicó este triunfo muy especialmente a los cabrones de Propileos Triptolemo,NPC sobre todo por su amistad y apoyos al equipo y hacia mí.Mención especial a. Apolocreed darle las gracias al no jugar a facilitado mi triunfo jeje. Y acordarme del gran jugador Hiperion que solía arrasar y las condolencias a Gueldos que ya es un anciano


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 May 2022)

No he sido capaz de ganar 2 seguidas, muy lamentable hoy, tal vez la culpa a sido de jugar con @propileos al mediodía y me ha bajado el nivel de manera lamentable 10 puntacos que me he dejado y lo peor es que luego intento recuperarlos y bajo más, os dejo una combinación ganadora en un final de torres, a ver si la sacais. Yo gané metiendo la mala, se la dedico al campeón de esta jornada @naufragodelpisito.








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Yurecolares


OtroNPC (2002) plays Yurecolares (1992) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Yurecolares forfeits by time after 40 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No he sido capaz de ganar 2 seguidas, muy lamentable hoy, tal vez la culpa a sido de jugar con @propileos al mediodía y me ha bajado el nivel de manera lamentable 10 puntacos que me he dejado y lo peor es que luego intento recuperarlos y bajo más, os dejo una combinación ganadora en un final de torres, a ver si la sacais. Yo gané metiendo la mala, se la dedico al campeón de esta jornada @naufragodelpisito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesante final inapelable por la mayoría ganadora en el ala de Rey,por otra parte la apertura no me gusta nada de hecho te quedas mucho peor.No entiendo porque juegas esas líneas si nadie estudia aperturas,por ejemplo yo he planteado la Petrona y casi todos se pasan a la 4 caballos que puede derivar en Italiana ,incuso Gambito Evans.Estoy alucinado pero a mi me perjudicó la teoría el que aprendí a jugar con él mejor teórico de la provincia.Buena técnica la tuya.Cuidado con Propileos que a veces es GAFE .Yo estoy de suerte pues ya nadie quiere jugar conmigo de burbuja,de mi pueblo,de mi casa.soy un leproso del ajedrez.En serio ,a mi me ha pasado al revés antes de empezar he perdido 11 consecutivas con chessmate7777.Y de momento he pensado voy a sacar al viejo Longines.edito Txa7?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Interesante final inapelable por la mayoría ganadora en el ala de Rey,por otra parte la apertura no me gusta nada de hecho te quedas mucho peor.No entiendo porque juegas esas líneas si nadie estudia aperturas,por ejemplo yo he planteado la Petrona y casi todos se pasan a la 4 caballos que puede derivar en Italiana ,incuso Gambito Evans.Estoy alucinado pero a mi me perjudicó la teoría el que aprendí a jugar con él mejor teórico de la provincia.Buena técnica la tuya.Cuidado con Propileos que a veces es GAFE .Yo estoy de suerte pues ya nadie quiere jugar conmigo de burbuja,de mi pueblo,de mi casa.soy un leproso del ajedrez.En serio ,a mi me ha pasado al revés antes de empezar he perdido 11 consecutivas con chessmate7777.Y de momento he pensado voy a sacar al viejo Longines.edito Txa7?



La apertura fue improvisada sobre la marcha, quise hacer 2- d4 y se me resvaló la piezaa d3; en el final Tf8 es muy bonita, y es buena, pero una vez más la dura es comer en h7"


----------



## Triptolemo (6 May 2022)

Yo tenía diarrea y he tenido que jugar con la mano izquierda mientras me lavaba el culo en el bidet... 
Tenía mal el cuerpo, he jugado muy mal, aunque algún 2300 lo he troleado bien... 

Juro que el domingo voy a jugar solo 15 partidas... 
Voy a centrarme en afinar el reloj... 
He jugado 31 partidas y no soy eficiente... 
Taluec...


----------



## propileos (6 May 2022)

Bueno la cronica de la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA del jueves. 
Hemos quedado en el puesto 5, ya desde el principio se veia que no bajabamos ni subiamos, o sea que tranquilos. 
Llevamos un tiempo ya asi, acomodados en esta division, a ver si pasa algo que nos empuje para arriba. 

Primero del equipo ha sido @naufragodelpisito, gran ajedrecista y mejor compañero, 20 puntacos ha metido a la saca, nuestro reconocimiento y respeto. 

Segundo pizza de Albacete, un fichaje muy bueno. 
Le ha metido mano a un +2500, luego subire la partida al TUTORIAL PACO correspondiente. 

Tercero Hank el virginiano, que tambien es forero pero no nos escribe ni lee, en parte por las dificultades del idioma. 
Bueno Hank apoya mucho al equipo, es un gran compañero, eso hay que reconocerselo. 

En total estabamos jugando 11, muy bien los 11, dandolo todo. 

Quiero destacar a nuestros compañeros @calopez narcotraficante y @Triptolemo, que siempre estan ahi. 
A veces dejan de atender sus obligaciones o juegan con problemas de salud por apoyar al equipo, tener seguro que si no fuera por estos dos no habria equipo, ya se hubiera muerto hace meses.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno la cronica de la jornada de la BUNDESLIGA del jueves.
> Hemos quedado en el puesto 5, ya desde el principio se veia que no bajabamos ni subiamos, o sea que tranquilos.
> Llevamos un tiempo ya asi, acomodados en esta division, a ver si pasa algo que nos empuje para arriba.
> 
> ...



Excelente crónica.No te preocupes estamos en modo zen el la 8 y estábamos en la 12.Intentaremos jugar los que somos como GM y problemo resuelto.El ajedrez no es para moderados,sino para locos fanáticos jeje.solo unos pocos defendemos el plan de Propileos.Te nombró líder absoluto de organización Pancho Villa.Han pasado muchos y tú confiabas en ellos,pero no son de fiar.un Vasco,un Aragonés que no pública la apertura zaragozana ,un brasileño,y un alicantino al que hoy has puesto una flacucha…y no me ha distraído!


----------



## el mensa (6 May 2022)

Ayer cuando le estaba pillando el gustillo y casi me cargo a un bersekero de + 2000 se me fueron los datos. Este nuevo Xiaomi funciona como el culo, ya no es cuestión de la página de Burbuja, creo que los chinos me están espiando y ayer se pusieron a hacer una back up en medio del torneo. Me funcionan mal hasta páginas "de andar por casa" como la de Aemet.

Me salía que no tenía conexión sin embargo la flecha de transmitir y las barras seguían funcionando. Tengo que volver al wifi del bar Paco al menos para comprobar si así también se cuelga. 

Por lo demás sigo falto de forma, buenas sensaciones en cuanto a juego pero lento (y a veces malo). 

Bueno, mis disculpas al personal junto a mis ñoñadas de siempre. El domingo pillo wifi y ataco con renovadas energías.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Ayer cuando le estaba pillando el gustillo y casi me cargo a un bersekero de + 2000 se me fueron los datos. Este nuevo Xiaomi funciona como el culo, ya no es cuestión de la página de Burbuja, creo que los chinos me están espiando y ayer se pusieron a hacer una back up en medio del torneo. Me funcionan mal hasta páginas "de andar por casa" como la de Aemet.
> 
> Me salía que no tenía conexión sin embargo la flecha de transmitir y las barras seguían funcionando. Tengo que volver al wifi del bar Paco al menos para comprobar si así también se cuelga.
> 
> ...



Me dejas anonadado un alicantino superagronomo con un Xiaomi??pareces un doritocueva con la exigua paga de casapapis jeje.Te lo estás gastando en la gasolinera!!!!!


----------



## Jean-de-la-fontaine (7 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Excelente crónica.No te preocupes estamos en modo zen el la 8 y estábamos en la 12.Intentaremos jugar los que somos como GM y problemo resuelto.El ajedrez no es para moderados,sino para locos fanáticos jeje.solo unos pocos defendemos el plan de Propileos.Te nombró líder absoluto de organización Pancho Villa.Han pasado muchos y tú confiabas en ellos,pero no son de fiar.un Vasco,un Aragonés que no pública la apertura zaragozana ,un brasileño,y un alicantino al que hoy has puesto una flacucha…y no me ha distraído!



El vasco, si es quien yo creo (por cierto, con alma castellano-leonesa, adjunto foto del pueblo materno en la comarca llamada Montaña Palentina... ) os sigue todas las semanas, aunque es cierto que únicamente juega de vez en cuando, porque tiene compromisos. 

Enhorabuena a los que jugáis en todas ocasiones, a los que sí sois de fiar, a diferencia de los despreciables advenedizos que nos pasamos de vez en cuando.


----------



## propileos (7 May 2022)

Jean-de-la-fontaine dijo:


> El vasco, si es quien yo creo (por cierto, con alma castellano-leonesa, adjunto foto del pueblo materno en la comarca llamada Montaña Palentina... ) os sigue todas las semanas, aunque es cierto que únicamente juega de vez en cuando, porque tiene compromisos.
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que jugáis en todas ocasiones, a los que sí sois de fiar, a diferencia de los despreciables advenedizos que nos pasamos de vez en cuando.



Yo creo que el Vasco es Triptolemo, el aragones soy yo, y el de alicante es el mismo, no se referia a ti.


----------



## el mensa (7 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me dejas anonadado un alicantino superagronomo con un Xiaomi??pareces un doritocueva con la exigua paga de casapapis jeje.Te lo estás gastando en la gasolinera!!!!!



He pagado la novatada, pensaba que todos los móviles son iguales y mira que me ha pasado. Igual me gasto 120 pavos arreglando la pantalla del Samsung para usarlo solo con wifi para jugar.

Puta tecnología, y pensar que aquí en el huerto al raso tenemos un tractor agria del 65 que aún arranca. Sin un puto cable, todo mecánico, si lanzan un pulso electromagnético mientras tenga gasoil seguirá funcionando.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 May 2022)

Esa maquinaria es dura,al igual que los john Deere antiguos….ahora todo son chips,lleve un camión mercedes de los 50 y me hicieron cogerlodirectamente después de subir piedra al cabo de unas 3 horas,paró a comer y miro los niveles y no llevada ni una gota de aceite el motor .confesiones de un camionero que me contó que intento cargarse uno y no pudo! Uno que era muy cuidadoso le hizo a un modelo de estos 2 millones de km sin ninguna avería!! La Mercedes de Alicante le entregó una placa y salió en él información.Son tan duros que todavía viven en países de África.Mercedes quien te a visto y quien te ve…Ah! Cómprate un Apple te lo dice uno que no es pijo… te olvidas de los virus y es sencillo.Lo barato siempre es caro.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me dejas anonadado un alicantino superagronomo con un Xiaomi??pareces un doritocueva con la exigua paga de casapapis jeje.Te lo estás gastando en la gasolinera!!!!!



Aviso navegantes. posiblemente no juegue este domingo, @propileos aprovecha la ocasión y vete tirando de cantea a ver si por fin ascendemos.
Aprobecho para decirle a @ApoloCreed y al resto que hay que luchar con furia porcina.
Dejarse una dama no es motivo para abandonar:








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Jorgemario77


OtroNPC (1983) plays Jorgemario77 (1970) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 32 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (7 May 2022)

Pego aqui una partida de Pizza de la ultima BUNDESLIGA, se follo a un +2600, la iba a subir a los TUTORIALES PACO pero no se que apertura es esa.
El final muy de cuñaos, no se si creerme que pizza no es forero.
En todo caso gran fichaje Pizza. 









Blitz Chess • pizzanight vs FM ragetilt


pizzanight (2106) plays FM ragetilt (2662) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. FM ragetilt resigned after 90 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Aprobecho para decirle a @ApoloCreed y al resto que hay que luchar con furia porcina.
> Dejarse una dama no es motivo para abandonar:
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre,al menos un pequeño incentivo para hacerlo si que supone  

Ok,ok...trato de reflexionar a ver si consigo que el ardor guerrero entre en mi...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 May 2022)

Pizza aplico la regla de Capablanca muy bien,conocía el método de en alfiles de distinto color una separación de 2 casillas o más se gana y lo estaba aplicando teniendo en cuenta la distorsión de que es una blitz.Me extraña que alguien joven lo conozca . Pero igual no es tan joven.


----------



## propileos (8 May 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY KARTOFFEL.
HOY NO HAY JAMONA, PONGO SOLO EL ENLACE.





__





Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #zC4ndpkh


108 players compete in the May 8, 2022 Lichess Liga 8B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. BaleevK takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 May 2022)

Triptolemo ha estado grandioso!!! Triptoooooooooooooo! Ha quedado líder del equipo ,es un tipo muy especial y dios sabe qué rarezas habrá hecho que los ha mandado a la tumba el genio de esta tarde.Propileos ha mejorado y juega con empecinamiento aragonés muy meritorio,Gueldos bien en su línea de sudar sangre por que no es rápido y el amado líder de Canadá me ha ido alcanzando y me han traspasado todos una vez le he ganado a un 2365 haciendo 8 puntos de 3 partidas ha aparecido mi yo de siempre cosechando derrota tras derrota hasta el fracaso final.


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 May 2022)

Que desastre, no se os puede dejar solos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que desastre, no se os puede dejar solos.



Y que lo digas amigo! Emo sido engañaos… solo se puede jugar a no bajar contigo… por cierto aplique tu receta ratería pero no sirve de nada…como vas?


----------



## NPCpremiun (9 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Y que lo digas amigo! Emo sido engañaos… solo se puede jugar a no bajar contigo… por cierto aplique tu receta ratería pero no sirve de nada…como vas?



¿Que rateria, no hacer bersaker o lo de descansar un rato cuando estás en la llama para coger gente mas floja y sumar 4?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 May 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs KingKondor


Longines (1904) plays KingKondor (2351) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. KingKondor forfeits by time after 32 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 May 2022)

Partida de autobombo magnifícame te jugada,,,, el canto del cisne.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 May 2022)

Descansar unrato


----------



## propileos (9 May 2022)

Bueno ya ha hecho la cronica Longines. 
Dia triste para burbuja. 
Hemos bajado a la division 9. 
Gran actuacion de @Triptolemo que nos ha metido 22 puntos a la saca. 
Lastima que los demas no hemos estado a su altura. 
Grande Tripto. 
Estabamos 13 jugando, el equipo va sobreviviendo a la espera de refuerzos. 
Gracias a los 13 por apoyar al equipo.


----------



## propileos (9 May 2022)

@Cazarr necesita ayuda, tiene 3 mil euros en metalico y no quiere ingresarlos directamente en el banco por miedo a hacienda. Yo le he dicho que se los de en mano a alguien de confianza y que ese alguien le haga la transferencia a su cuenta por 3 mil, asi hacienda no se entera ni tiene que dar explicaciones a nadie. Yo mismo se lo haria pero no tengo 3 mil en la cuenta, si alguno del equipo va sobrado se lo puede hacer, que le mande un privado. 
Necesitamos el local en Benidorm ya para estos temas de blanqueo.


----------



## el mensa (9 May 2022)

Blanquear qué? Como no sea una lavandería, en Benidorm el negocio boyante son clínicas de implantes de pelo.

Aunque en la avenida de las discos, ingleses borrachos y travelos se podría estudiar lo de los pelos y como plus blanqueamientos anales para todos los públicos.


----------



## el mensa (9 May 2022)

Joder con los 3.000 pavos del Caza, siendo medio normal, no un roñoso como yo, a mitad julio entre gasolina y otros gastos suntuarios ya estás haciendo cuentas para llegar a las cenas agosteras, de noches locas y eso ya ni hablamos.


----------



## propileos (9 May 2022)

Puede ingresar 900 euros en metalico en el banco y los otros 2100 se los da en mano a alguien y que le haga una transferencia. 
Yo si tuviera 40 mil en el banco se lo haria de una, lo que pasa que tengo muy poco y lo tengo que guardar porque me van a cargar ivas, seguridades sociales, cuotas de prestamos y demas. Lo que puede hacer tambien es repartir esos 2100 entre varios. Si le hacen el favor 3 pues son 700 euros cada uno, que es una cantidad mas asumible.


----------



## el mensa (9 May 2022)

Como veo que el tema cash lo llevamos mal, poco y ya asignado a robos institucionales, para el club nos compramos una autocaravana de 5° zarpa y hacemos una sede ambulante. 

Menos impuestos, parking usamos los de los putis ya que la clientela no paga, le damos otros usos, venta de productos de la tierra, otros gitanismos, pulseras para hippies, trolls a sueldo estilo equipo A, desahucios a base de goma de butano, etc.

En este país el que no trabaja a gusto es porque no quiere.


----------



## Cazarr (9 May 2022)

También acepto el pago en ukras.


----------



## NPCpremiun (9 May 2022)

Seguimos sumando furia porcina para estre jueves, prohibido rajarse, hay que recuperar la categoría, queda terminantemente prohibida la covardia vil, nada de abandonar, sigan el ejemplo del irreductible NPC

Con -4 de módulo en la jugada 5, -8 en la jugada 6, entre -5 y -7 toda la partida, -6´5 en la 21, con 20 seg contra 1:16, . . . pero en la 22 








Blitz Chess • mhb4567 vs OtroNPC


mhb4567 (2043) plays OtroNPC (2028) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 22 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Pero eso no es nada, el bullet es otro nivel:
Colgada de pieza en la 9 y -10 de módulo, alrededor de -8 hasta la 22 -10 hasta la 37, luego un blander sin importancia me deja en -54 39= -72 esto ya es de locura, a partir de eso el módulo ya indica mates en15/20 jugadas, es lo que tiene una posición de torre y 2 contra 2 torres, caballo y 3, es entonces (jugada 42) cuando me doy cuenta de que me sobra una torre.








Bullet Chess • betka321 vs OtroNPC


betka321 (1884) plays OtroNPC (1806) in a rated Bullet (¼+4) game of chess. Game is a draw after 43 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Este es el espíritu del equipo del foro:






y no este:





No cito a nadie.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (9 May 2022)

Mensaje en clave para decir que a ver si saco tiempo y lo pillo con ganas


----------



## propileos (10 May 2022)

Esta noche a la 1 de la madrugada de España se juega, como todos dias, el torneo de heroinas gostosas. 
Nosotros apoyamos al equipo de Vangill, el NXN. 
Pego el enlace para el que quiera unirse. 





__





HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 323ºCIBRAU10.5 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #3Tb0hC1I


72 players compete in the May 10, 2022 HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 323ºCIBRAU10.5 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. barracudaassassina takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## NPCpremiun (10 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Esta noche a la 1 de la madrugada de España se juega, como todos dias, el torneo de* heroinas gostosas.*
> Nosotros apoyamos al equipo de Vangill, el NXN.
> Pego el enlace para el que quiera unirse.
> 
> ...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 May 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs Vangill Ayer Propileos me creo un desaguisado y acabe no en el equipo de Vangil sino en Lobos de Venezuela y encima estaba yo solo contra todos me enfrenté a Propileos que no me di cuenta que era el(luego cuelgo la partida)contra el gran jefe Vangil de NXN que como podéis ver me buitreo la partida en tablas muertas ,le pedí tablas y no me las dio.Pienso que con un compañero está mal además estuve ligeramente superior,normalmente juego con su equipo y por accidente me equivoqué de equipo y en posición de tablas muertas espera mi caída de bandera.Luego colgare la de Propileos mi otro jefe.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 May 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs Vlad-RJ Aquí una muestra de que no son superiores a los Pacos.jejej


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 May 2022)

Blitz Chess • propileos vs Longines he aquí la partida con nuestro líder Paco de la Bundesliga internados en la selva amazónica y se descojono al hacerme el perpetuo y por lo visto se le olvidó su famoso Peon h3 de su tutoría.


----------



## propileos (11 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • propileos vs Longines he aquí la partida con nuestro líder Paco de la Bundesliga internados en la selva amazónica y se descojono al hacerme el perpetuo y por lo visto se le olvidó su famoso Peon h3 de su tutoría.



Se me olvido hacer el h3 antes del enroque. 
Los lobos de Venezuela tambien son equipo amigo, lo que pasa que antes aun apoyaban en la BUNDESLIGA y ahora no, no se si es que la juegan ellos ahora, la verdad que no he investigado. 

Vangill siempre ha apoyado al equipo desde el inicio, por eso le dije de colaborar en su equipo el NXN. 
De tu partida con el pues no se si es que no te reconocio o es que la planteo como una partida mas, no se Longines. 
Tampoco le des mucha importancia. 

Lo importante es que nuestro equipo sobreviva, por eso que jugamos LA BUNDESLIGA, es la ultima tabla, los torneos suizos que haciamos cada vez acudia menos gente, y era por no hacerme un feo y dejarme solo, es la cruda realidad. 

La union con los de Montreal no funciono, Lotfi el hombre se deja la piel por el equipo, juega todo lo que puede y mas, pero el resto aparecen muy de vez en cuando o no aparecen. 

La cosa es aguantar hasta que vengan los de Albacete y los de Granada y seamos unos 50 por torneo, y que eso anime a los foreros a jugar y nos multiplique. 

Si Cazarr tomara las riendas del asunto eso nos relanzaria, pero ahora esta con la mente en otras cosas, espero que solucione pronto sus problemas y tome el mando del equipo. 

Un equipo de 50 foreros y 50 externos apoyando es lo que nos merecemos. 
Ahora hay BUNDESLIGAS que no llegamos a 10, estamos en coma.


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • propileos vs Longines he aquí la partida con nuestro líder Paco de la Bundesliga internados en la selva amazónica y se descojono al hacerme el perpetuo y por lo visto se le olvidó su famoso Peon h3 de su tutoría.



Capturar esa torre en h6 es acerle un favor a @propileos , tienes las 2 torres tocadas, casi mejor no comer ninguna Cd6, ya comerás, el alfil esta defendido mantienes las amenazas y te vas a enrrocar largo, la torre de a1 no la rescatan ni los geos, si mueve el caballo cae con jaque amenazas enrrocarte largo y dejarlo sin plan.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Capturar esa torre en h6 es acerle un favor a @propileos , tienes las 2 torres tocadas, casi mejor no comer ninguna Cd6, ya comerás, el alfil esta defendido mantienes las amenazas y te vas a enrrocar largo, la torre de a1 no la rescatan ni los geos, si mueve el caballo cae con jaque amenazas enrrocarte largo y dejarlo sin plan.



Bueno son partidas de diversión.Lástima que son a las 2 de la mañana,pero juegan todos los días!que es lo que veo normal,no como nosotros una liga al año que es una lotería y ya veremos si se celebra este año… Y si la jugamos, entiendo a Clavisto que no pueda jugar y no quiera el 3mn.Yo me he tenido que adaptar ,me gusta jugar y me como el menú


----------



## propileos (12 May 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE

 BOOOOMMMDESLIGA !!!!!!!

LA AVENTURA ELECTRICA DE TRIPTO Y LOS FOREROS DE BIEN, VIVELA A MIL POR HORA.









__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #hr4iUZmm


82 players compete in the May 12, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. styriaturm takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo


----------



## propileos (13 May 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del JUEVES de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Buenas noticias porque quedamos en tercer lugar y subimos a la division 8. 
Estabamos 12 jugando, muchas gracias a los 12 por jugar. 

El heroe del dia ha sido nuestro compañero forero @use6w, que no se que nick tiene ahora. 
El solo ha metido 47 puntos a la saca. 
Un fenomeno.
Muchas gracias desde aqui si nos lees. 

Con 12 jugadores plantamos cara a equipos con grandes maestros, que seria si jugaran nuestros foreros top, que tenemos muchos y muy buenos. 
Estariamos luchando por la BUNDESLIGA, tendriamos nuestras fans alemanas de X5 años enviandonos fotos desnudas y bragas, le llegarian a Calopez bragas usadas de Alemania para el equpo de ajedrez.


----------



## el mensa (13 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno son partidas de diversión.Lástima que son a las 2 de la mañana,pero juegan todos los días!que es lo que veo normal,no como nosotros una liga al año que es una lotería y ya veremos si se celebra este año… Y si la jugamos, entiendo a Clavisto que no pueda jugar y no quiera el 3mn.Yo me he tenido que adaptar ,me gusta jugar y me como el menú



A las dos de la madrugada... 

Mover torres disfrazado de Rapunzel manda...
Equivocarse de equipo y acabar jugando con los del laboratorio de farla en medio de la selva manda...
Colgar la dama y salir en calzoncillos dando gritos al balcón manda...
Que se te meta una legaña como el peñón de Ifach en el ojo manda...
Tomad nota.


----------



## el mensa (13 May 2022)

Bienvenido. Necesitamos bestias pardas de + 40 puntos por torneo. Porque lo máximo que llego a sacar son 8 y si paso de ahí es por casualidad.


----------



## el mensa (13 May 2022)

Bueno, se terminó el almuerzo, a toñar toca. Oye @propileos que si se presentan todos los que saben hay por lo menos 8 jugadores de +30 puntos, tirando por abajo 30 x 8 = 240 puntacos por torneo, suficiente para subir como un cohete tres o cuatro categorías y a partir de ahí codearse con los mejores equipos. 

Además hay otros jugadores avezados en rápidas que harían muy bien de tocapelotas, lo que hacía yo cuando estábamos debajo de la 15 división pero ahora no me alcanza por paquismo extremo. 

Me quedo de speeker como Pepe Reina.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, se terminó el almuerzo, a toñar toca. Oye @propileos que si se presentan todos los que saben hay por lo menos 8 jugadores de +30 puntos, tirando por abajo 30 x 8 = 240 puntacos por torneo, suficiente para subir como un cohete tres o cuatro categorías y a partir de ahí codearse con los mejores equipos.
> 
> Además hay otros jugadores avezados en rápidas que harían muy bien de tocapelotas, lo que hacía yo cuando estábamos debajo de la 15 división pero ahora no me alcanza por paquismo extremo.
> 
> Me quedo de speeker como Pepe Reina.



Hay! El almorssaret alacanti coca amb olí i vinet! Jo estic fotut! Mensa tú ya sabes que un alicantino degenera de muchas formas,ahora a la vejez desvarío con estos equipos amazónicos del Orinoco a las 3 de la mañana jugando a 3mn por culpa de Propileos.Me voy a tener que imponer un poco de dignidad y dejarme de absurdeces.


----------



## propileos (13 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bueno, se terminó el almuerzo, a toñar toca. Oye @propileos que si se presentan todos los que saben hay por lo menos 8 jugadores de +30 puntos, tirando por abajo 30 x 8 = 240 puntacos por torneo, suficiente para subir como un cohete tres o cuatro categorías y a partir de ahí codearse con los mejores equipos.
> 
> Además hay otros jugadores avezados en rápidas que harían muy bien de tocapelotas, lo que hacía yo cuando estábamos debajo de la 15 división pero ahora no me alcanza por paquismo extremo.
> 
> Me quedo de speeker como Pepe Reina.




Nada de speeker, tu a jugar con el resto de cuñaos. 
A ver si vuelven @Nothing @Vorsicht y el resto de la panda. 
Es que en el foro hay 5 o 6 compañeros con los que disputariamos la BUNDESLIGA y cobrariamos fama a nivel mundial. 
Pero por lo que sea no juegan. 
Los regalos son buenos, jamones y gorras viseras, cuando tengamos el local encargare unos chandalls con logo, pero de calidac, nada de furrufalla.
Los jamones y las gorras ya estan anotadas, llegar llegaran, lo que pasa que todavia no tenemos la infraestructura.


----------



## el mensa (13 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hay! El almorssaret alacanti coca amb olí i vinet! Jo estic fotut! Mensa tú ya sabes que un alicantino degenera de muchas formas,ahora a la vejez desvarío con estos equipos amazónicos del Orinoco a las 3 de la mañana jugando a 3mn por culpa de Propileos.Me voy a tener que imponer un poco de dignidad y dejarme de absurdeces.



No tengas miedo, solo quieren jugar, ji ji ji...

Eso si, no vayas por el Orinoco, hay muchos tíos malos con AK-47, caníbales y los jíbaros reductores de cabezas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> No tengas miedo, solo quieren jugar, ji ji ji...
> 
> Eso si, no vayas por el Orinoco, hay muchos tíos malos con AK-47, caníbales y los jíbaros reductores de cabezas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056843



jajajajaja Ahora estás con los cálitxes! Que nos conocemos …hasta harás como que trabajas llegando al pueblo con la mobilette con la azada al hombro jeje


----------



## propileos (14 May 2022)

@Triptolemo ¿ya te han arreglado el internec?


----------



## propileos (15 May 2022)

Fui a comprar un chandall al corte ingles para los torneos y no habia tallas, solo habia tallas pequeñas o grandes. 
Me dijo la charo que reciben poco genero, yo eso vi, todo muy triston. 
Te obligan a comprar por internec por cojones, yo no compro nunca nada pero al final me tendre que poner.


----------



## el mensa (15 May 2022)

Me voy a comprar un disfraz hiperrealista de Darth Sidious. Dinero bien gastado, multiusos lonchafinista: Carnaval, entierro de la sardina, halloween, bata para dentro de casa en invierno, me lo puedo poner para ir por el huerto en plan cerveza y cigarrito, salir a asustar gente o matar políticos, etc.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 May 2022)

Estás echo un filantropo @el mensa


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Triptolemo ¿ya te han arreglado el internec?



Si pero he bebido vino...
Los hijo putas de internek, diferentes empresas han usado mi canal del ritter o como se diga dos veces quitando mi cable para ponérselo a un vecino, empresas diferentes...
Estoy alucinado...

Hoy voy a hacer un marvin...


----------



## propileos (15 May 2022)

__





Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #GaDpQkT9


95 players compete in the May 15, 2022 Lichess Liga 8A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. WGM vwnv7 takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## Triptolemo (15 May 2022)

Hoy de momento sólo hay 2200 de elo... 
Tenemos oportunidad quizá aparezcan vacas sagradas pero sólo faltan 25 min...


----------



## propileos (15 May 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Malas noticias hemos quedado penultimos y bajamos otra vez a la 9. 
Estabamos 10 jugando, agradecer a los 10 el esfuerzo.
Sobretodo a @Triptolemo y @Viulindar que lo estan dando todo en cada BUNDESLIGA. 

EL EQUIPO ESTA MAL, LA GENTE SE ESTA DESCOLGANDO, SI QUEREIS LO DEJAMOS. 
QUERIA SER EL EQUIPO DEL FORO PERO NO ESTA FUNCIONANDO. 
PUEDE QUE SI CERRAMOS ESTE SURJA OTRA INICIATIVA DE EQUIPO DE AJEDREZ DEL FORO QUE FUNCIONE MEJOR, CON OTROS ORGANIZADORES.
QUIERO DECIR QUE A LO MEJOR ES POSITIVO. 
YO ESTOY QUE TIRO LA TOALLA YA. 
SOBRETODO PORQUE HAY GENTE QUE YO SE QUE JUEGA POR NO HACERME UN FEO Y ESO TAMPOCO ES, ASI NO PODEMOS SEGUIR.
YA ME DIREIS LOS HABITUALES Y LOS DE LA LIGA BURBUJA SI QUEREIS DECIR ALGO PUES TAMPOCO ESTARIA MAL.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA.
> Malas noticias hemos quedado penultimos y bajamos otra vez a la 9.
> Estabamos 10 jugando, agradecer a los 10 el esfuerzo.
> Sobretodo a @Triptolemo y @Viulindar que lo estan dando todo en cada BUNDESLIGA.
> ...



NO.
Una cosa es la irregularidad y otra el que no se juegue nada.

Poco es distinto de nada.
Por favor que no decaigan los animos.
No podemos basarnos en los resultados en una cosa que nos gusta.
Si por los resultados fuera hace siglos que este deporte no existiria.
No todos podemos tener el talento de los mejores.


----------



## Triptolemo (16 May 2022)

Hoy no he ganado ni una partida    
@propileos ten fe, aun se puede hacer algo...


----------



## propileos (16 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> NO.
> Una cosa es la irregularidad y otra el que no se juegue nada.
> 
> Poco es distinto de nada.
> ...




No no, para mi los resultados no es lo principal. 
La cuestion es que hay 200 ajedrecistas en el FORO y 300 jugadores en el equipo y en cada torneo estamos 10 pelaos. 
Si jugaramos 100 y bajaramos yo no diria nada, porque con 100 jugando y con interes por el equipo eso significa que el equipo esta vivo y tiene sentido. 
Pero es que el equipo esta medio muerto en cuanto a participacion, es la triste realidad. 
Como ha dicho @Viulindar se puede intentar con otro equipo y con otros organizadores. 
Lo bueno seria movilizar a la gente de la LIGA, si no participan ellos es dificil que un proyecto de foreros salga adelante. 
Yo participaria como jugador pero no seria lider porque ya lo he intentado y no ha salido bien, tengo que dejar paso a gente nueva con nuevas ideas.


----------



## el mensa (16 May 2022)

A ver, que no cunda el pánico. Hablo por mi, me gusta el formato bundesliga y creo que tener un equipo del foro está "bien tirao" además de la impagable labor de Propileos con la promoción y la búsqueda de otros jugadores fuera nos abre al mundo, aunque sea muy poquitín y haya gente muy doritocuevera que prefiera no interactuar con el exterior, postura respetable y no dañina para terceros en todo caso.

Dicho esto me sabe mal no jugar más a menudo. No es que me haya quemado, es que no es mi estilo de juego, reconozco que es bonito y engancha, y me tengo que desplazar para pillar wifi porque si no estoy vendido de salida con la conexión datos, en mi zona ha ido a peor y supongo que cuando prioricen las antenas de la costa en detrimento de las del interior ya directamente en lugar de móvil voy a tener un pisapapeles elegante.

Ayer no jugué, a pesar de tener wifi, porque no estaba para nada concentrado (dolor de cabeza, lengua pastosa, eructos con sabor a anís, los síntomas típicos de la Covic 19). 

Dicho esto tengo novedades por el furgón de cola, he encontrado dos nuevos jugadores de mi nivel, uno con cuenta en Lichess y otro medio convencido para abrirla. Por cierto, les va la juerga cosa mala, digooo, buena buena, y como no hay controles anti doping pueden jugar con nosotros sin problemas.


----------



## propileos (16 May 2022)

He hablado con Lotfi y ya hemos decidido cerrar el equipo. 
Mensa yo agradezco mucho tu apoyo a lo largo de todos estos meses pero esto no arranca. 
Tampoco es un drama, se abre un equipo nuevo y se puede jugar BUNDESLIGA o lo que querais. 
Yo no quiero ser organizador porque esto consume mucho a nivel personal, estoy agotado. 
Pero apoyare al nuevo equipo en la posible.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 May 2022)

Siento oir eso @propileos, mira que yo no juego estos torneos, pero te digo que desde fuera parecía ir estupendo.

Tal vez tenías unas expectativas del equipo demasiado altas en cuanto a participación y seguimiento, el ajedrez por aquí es así hay torneos que cuesta llenar el cuadrante, incluso algunos se han caído por el camino, la gente viene y va, hay que adaptarse.

Pero bueno si te cansa, mejor dejarlo, aunque yo te sugeriría simplemente esforzarte menos y dejar que coja el ritmo propio que le corresponda y ya está.

De cualquier modo gracias por todo el buen rollo que has traído al equipo, van mis dies cuate!


----------



## propileos (16 May 2022)

Bueno, ya lo he cerrado. 
CAFE PI BURBUJA ya es historia, a mi me ha dolido mas que a nadie. 
Este hilo sigue abierto esperando la llegada del NUEVO EQUIPO, con NUEVO NOMBRE Y NUEVOS ORGANIZADORES.


----------



## propileos (16 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Siento oir eso @propileos, mira que yo no juego estos torneos, pero te digo que desde fuera parecía ir estupendo.
> 
> Tal vez tenías unas expectativas del equipo demasiado altas en cuanto a participación y seguimiento, el ajedrez por aquí es así hay torneos que cuesta llenar el cuadrante, incluso algunos se han caído por el camino, la gente viene y va, hay que adaptarse.
> 
> ...



No hay que hacer dramas, yo creo que hay foreros de sobra para hacer un equipo.
Puede que el nombre de CAFE PI BURBUJA y la presencia de gente de fuera del foro en el equipo haya sido un lastre.

El nombre es mas importante de lo que parece, si la gente no se siente identificada con el equipo no hay futuro.
Yo creo que por eso fracaso el baloncesto en España, con esos nombres de empresas parecia una liga laboral, muy poco motivador.
SERA EN OCTUBRE era un gran nombre, no se si se puede recuperar ese equipo de lichess.
Otros nombres que se me ocurren BURBUJOS o FURIA PORCINA.
Se puede abrir ahora una tormenta de ideas con nombres nuevos.

Tampoco me parece negativo que juegue gente de fuera que al final acaba siendo como de la familia.
Estoy pensando en los cuñaos de Siles, en Hank el virginiano, en el propio Lotfi, en Vangill, bueno yo creo que hay mas de 100.
Yo los invitaria al NUEVO EQUIPO aunque eso tendran que decidirlo los organizadores.

Espero que @Triptolemo @el mensa @Cazarr @Ignadaptado @Viulindar @naufragodelpisito @ApoloCreed y otros veteranos lleguen a un acuerdo y pueda nacer algo.


----------



## Cazarr (16 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo he cerrado.
> CAFE PI BURBUJA ya es historia, a mi me ha dolido mas que a nadie.
> Este hilo sigue abierto esperando la llegada del NUEVO EQUIPO, con NUEVO NOMBRE Y NUEVOS ORGANIZADORES.



Es historia, pero qué historia, hamijo propileos.

Yo no estoy en circunstancias personales aptas para participar mucho más en el foro por ahora, no he tocado el tablero de ajedrez desde el último torneo. Espero enderezar el rumbo en los próximos meses y poder estar con vosotros de nuevo. Que no te duela ese punto final, hamijo. Es un buen legado que se recuperará, no lo dudes.

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

Otra cosa estaba pensando, es una idea. 
Puedo decirle a Vangill que apunte a su equipo, el NXN, en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Asi el burbujo que quiera puede jugar la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN. 
El NXN es un equipo fisico, ellos tienen sede fisica en Niteroi, y ademas tienen el equipo en lichess. 
Parece gente seria, yo por el chat de los torneos no los escucho hablar de mas ni molestar a nadie nunca. 
Yo creo que es gente mayor. 
Vangill es profesor de historia en un instituto de Rio de Janeiro. 
Niteroi esta separada de Rio por un puente, es practicamente la misma ciudad. 
Si se establece una buena relacion podemos incluso ir un dia para alla a conocer. 
Ellos nos podrian buscar sitios buenos/baratos para la estancia. 
O en casa de sus primas, seria organizarse. 
Para los solteros del equipo seria una gran experiencia.


----------



## el mensa (17 May 2022)

A mi me gusta el nombre del equipo, la única pega que le veo, no incluye el adjetivo paco.

Pero por proponer que no sea: 
Atiquense busca ajedrecista eslava.
Hermandad del santo obispo burbujo.
En Benidorm los bajos nunca bajan.
Vendo Ford Escort XR3 full equipe del 96.
Fomento de blunders derroyentes.
Perdimos las torres negras, ahora son esos tapones de litronas.
Jugamos en la calle porque nuestra madre tiró el tablero por el balcón. (Estos dos últimos están basados en hechos reales).


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me gusta el nombre del equipo, la única pega que le veo, no incluye el adjetivo paco.
> 
> Pero por proponer que no sea:
> Atiquense busca ajedrecista eslava.
> ...



Jajajajaajaja


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Otra cosa estaba pensando, es una idea.
> Puedo decirle a Vangill que apunte a su equipo, el NXN, en la BUNDESLIGA.
> Asi el burbujo que quiera puede jugar la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN.
> El NXN es un equipo fisico, ellos tienen sede fisica en Niteroi, y ademas tienen el equipo en lichess.
> ...



Jajajajajajaja


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja



Estoy a la espera que os pronuncies los primeros espadas…


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> A mi me gusta el nombre del equipo, la única pega que le veo, no incluye el adjetivo paco.
> 
> Pero por proponer que no sea:
> Atiquense busca ajedrecista eslava.
> ...



Las madres son las grandes enemigas del ajedrez. 
@Viulindar ya ha hecho un equipo, pero yo creo que seria mejor hablar por aqui antes, buscar un consenso entre todos. 
Si no lo hacemos bien desde el principio se volvera a repetir la historia de SERA EN OCTUBRE + CAFE PI BURBUJA. 
A mi lo de integrarnos en el NXN no me parece mala idea.


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

Esto es lo que me explico Vangill sobre el equipo de NXN

Sim. 

Metade dos jogadores é de Niterói, assim como eu são sócios do Núcleo de Xadrez Niterói. 
Na outra metade temos jogadores da cidade do Rio de Janeiro, cidade vizinha ( nos encontramos em vários torneios presenciais) além de alguns jogadores de outros países (entre eles os amigos borbujas).

Nós do Núcleo de Xadrez Niterói faremos em setembro o maior torneio do Brasil. Terá a presença de 10 Grandes Mestres brasileiros e latinos americanos, também da equipe olímpica feminina brasileira. 

Teremos também 3 Mestres Internacionais da Alemanha (Germanos) e 3 Mestres Internacionais do Brasil, além de 1 Grande Mestre Russo. 

O nome do torneio é II Niterói Chess Open e já está registrado na Fide. Se quiser conhecer alguns desses mestres, me informa seu Whatsapp, daí consigo te enviar algum material de divulgação.


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

Esta es la web del torneo ciudad de niteroi de este año 2022, aun estais a tiempo.






Torneio Xadrez | Niterói Chess Open







www.niteroichessopen.com.br


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

El punto rojo es donde esta el club NXN


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

Esto es Niteroi, se da un aire a Benidorm


----------



## propileos (17 May 2022)

Esta es la temperatura anual, maximos, media, minimos




Igual que en Zaragoza, no hace falta calefaccion ni aire acondicionado.


----------



## el mensa (17 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Esta es la temperatura anual, maximos, media, minimos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061182
> 
> ...



Osti colega, viven en una eterna primavera. Normal que tengan tanta alegría y buen rollo.


----------



## propileos (18 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Osti colega, viven en una eterna primavera. Normal que tengan tanta alegría y buen rollo.



Si, el cuadro de las temperaturas ese es flipante. 
Le he dicho a Vangill que estamos hablando en el foro de jugar la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN, que es una propuesta pues. 
Me ha respondido esto.

Boa noite amigo. Se decidirem jogar com o NXN a Bundesliga, teremos grande satisfação em tornar oficial essa parceria. 
No caso te colocaria como capitão para somarmos na divulgação. 
Com relação ao Núcleo de Xadrez Niterói (NXN) nós pagamos aluguel em uma sala do Clube Portugês.


Pero yo no querria ser otra vez organizador, habia pensando que @Triptolemo es la persona mas indicada, es el mas mejor de nosotros, y vive la BUNDESLIGA como nadie. 

Entonces @Triptolemo seria lider de un equipo brasileño y se encargaria de organizar lo de la BUNDESLIGA dentro del NXN. 
A ver que le parece a @Viulindar que ya habia hecho un equipo nuevo. 
Y bueno ya direis el resto que opinais.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Si, el cuadro de las temperaturas ese es flipante.
> Le he dicho a Vangill que estamos hablando en el foro de jugar la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN, que es una propuesta pues.
> Me ha respondido esto.
> 
> ...



Yo soy mal general, pero buen soldado, soy irresponsable, no creo que sirviera de lider...


----------



## propileos (18 May 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo soy mal general, pero buen soldado, soy irresponsable, no creo que sirviera de lider...



Yo creo que eres la persona mas indicada.
Solo es apuntar al equipo en la BUNDESLIGA y poner los enlaces jueves y domingos, nada mas que eso.
Yo no quiero ser lider porque me parece una falta de respeto hacia Lotfi, le he dicho que dejaba de organizar porque estaba agotado y si me ve de lider de NXN se va a molestar con razon, no se merece ese feo, el ha apoyado mucho al equipo, hasta el final.
A mi me parece buena idea de mezclarnos con este equipo de Niteroi




A ver que dice el resto de la gente.


----------



## knight (18 May 2022)

Intento jugar cuando puedo, aunque estoy con el ajedrez bastante aparcado, me movía por los 1900 largos /2000 y ahora apenas paso de 1800.

Siempre me hace ilusión recibir el mensaje de que hay batalla de equipos y como digo, me engancho cuando puedo.

Una pena que se haya decidido cerrar el equipo, aunque bien es cierto que solemos ser pocos ( y Pacos)

Si surge algo estaré espectante.

Al compañero Propileos un 10 por dedicación, educación y buen rollo. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

Gracias @knight, bueno estamos esperando que se manifieste la gente, esto no ha acabado aqui, somos un grupo PACO pero importante.
Ha acabado este proyecto pero comienza uno nuevo.
Ahora mismo hay 3 opciones sobre la mesa

1 - el equipo de @Viulindar, estamos esperando noticias suyas.
2 - integrarnos en el NXN con la idea de confraternizar y futuros viajes a Rio de Janeiro/Niteroi.
3 - Llegar a un acuerdo todos por aqui para formar un nuevo equipo, todavia mas PACO que el anterior.

Vamos a ver que pasa, a ver si se mueve el hilo.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Gracias @knight, bueno estamos esperando que se manifieste la gente, esto no ha acabado aqui, somos un grupo PACO pero importante.
> Ha acabado este proyecto pero comienza uno nuevo.
> Ahora mismo hay 3 opciones sobre la mesa
> 
> ...



Yo me he unido al nxn pero prefiero un equipo propio por sentimiento burbujo y por la diferencia horaria que es bastante complicada en el nxn para mi gusto...


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo me he unido al nxn pero prefiero un equipo propio por sentimiento burbujo y por la diferencia horaria que es bastante complicada en el nxn para mi gusto...



El equipo propio cuesta mucho arrancarlo Tripto, y mantenerlo lo mismo. 
La gente del foro por lo que sea no juega, quiero decir que no juega para mantener un equipo vivo. 
Si apoyas al equipo una vez cada 3 meses pues a la que quieres volver a apoyar ya no hay equipo. 

No lo digo por ti, que tu eres el mas mejor. 

La ventaja de unirnos a NXN es que empezariamos a jugar rapido la BUNDESLIGA, Vangill me ha dicho que me haria capitan, pero yo no quiero ser capitan porque necesito un descanso y me pareceria una falta de respeto hacia Lotfi, ademas si lo organizo otra vez yo pues estariamos en las mismas. 

Entonces yo le comentaria a Vangill que te ponga a ti de organizador, o si no quieres ser tu podria ser @el mensa @NPCpremiun o el que se ofrezca voluntario, solo seria apuntar al equipo en la BUNDESLIGA y enviar el enlace del torneo a todos los miembros, y despues si quiere sociabilizar pues puede ir conociendo a la gente del equipo, darles las gracias por participar, hablar un poco y esas cosas.


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

Bueno nosotros somos fijos unos 10 a 20, y los de NXN tambien, es decir que juntos sumariamos mas de 20 fijos por torneo. 
Y si se decide hacer un equipo nuevo pues estariamos esos 10. 
Pero hay que testearlo por aqui antes, a ver los de la LIGA si tienen alguna idea, si nos juntamos a hablar 20 por aqui ya de ese huevo puede nacer una cosa con pies y cabeza.


----------



## knight (19 May 2022)

Lo que decidáis, me apunto. Mejor si no son horas intempestivas, eso sí. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triptolemo (19 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El equipo propio cuesta mucho arrancarlo Tripto, y mantenerlo lo mismo.
> La gente del foro por lo que sea no juega, quiero decir que no juega para mantener un equipo vivo.
> Si apoyas al equipo una vez cada 3 meses pues a la que quieres volver a apoyar ya no hay equipo.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé decir nada en portugués salvó SALIÓ BOSTA TARÁNTULA!?!?!? 

Entiendo tu cansancio pero como jack lucas le decía a parry:
Yo no soy responsable!!! maldito vegetal de mierda...


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 May 2022)




----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

knight dijo:


> Lo que decidáis, me apunto. Mejor si no son horas intempestivas, eso sí.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk



Hombre la idea es retomar la BUNDESLIGA, con un equipo nuevo o con el NXN. 
Lo importante ahora es decidir que queremos hacer, lo de los torneos y los horarios ya se ira viendo mas adelante.


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 May 2022)

Liga es un curro para el organizador, podría intentarse un sistema de capitán rotativo para no quemar, o reparto, lo de los torneos a mi me tira menos, podría jugar alguno pero me resulta demasiado intensivo, la liga bien organizados puede resultar mejor,deberia valga la rebundancia organizarse la organización, verano desde luego no lo considero la mejor epoca el nuevo equipo será en octubre


----------



## Tio_Serio (19 May 2022)

Ya lo comenté antes y no fue una idea muy del agrado de la mayoría, lo repito ahora por si ha cambiado el sentir popular.

Lo que nos falta por probar es un club de ajedrez.
Inscripciones abiertas, partidas semanales y clasificación oficial mensual.
Algo así como una liga continua.

El mayor problema que veo sería para los jugadores más fuertes, una vez pasados un par de meses o tres, se les haría aburrido volver a ganar a los mismos.
Y aunque hay cierta rotación, es poco probable que estos puestos cambien mucho, jugadores fuertes tenemos prácticamente los mismos desde los inicios del ajedrez en burbuja.
Podríamos usar las técnicas de Propileos para motivarles, gorras visera y algún llavero, no sé esto no lo tengo muy claro.

Luego podríamos si nos apetece, apuntarnos a torneos de lichess a ver qué tal, pero lo interesante es tener esa base de club aquí en burbuja.


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Ya lo comenté antes y no fue una idea muy del agrado de la mayoría, lo repito ahora por si ha cambiado el sentir popular.
> 
> Lo que nos falta por probar es un club de ajedrez.
> Inscripciones abiertas, partidas semanales y clasificación oficial mensual.
> ...



Tio Serio la idea es buena, lo que pasa que eso es mucho curro. 
Es que organizar cosas hay mucho curro que no se ve pero que hay que hacer si quieres que la cosa funcione minimamente. 
Lo que hacen @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr todos años con la LIGA y el BLITZ eso no se puede pagar con dinero.
La BUNDESLIGA que parece una tonteria te tienes que preocupar de muchas cosas. 
Hay organizadores que se limitan a poner el enlace y ya esta pero eso no es, a mi por lo menos me parece que tiene que haber algo mas.


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

Hoy no hay BUNDESLIGA pero hay JAMON


----------



## propileos (19 May 2022)

De mate cutre nada, espectacular.
Abrire TUTORIAL PACO de la APERTURA DEL CENTRO con tu partida, creo que hay material por ahi.


----------



## NPCpremiun (20 May 2022)

Brutal ese Te7 metiendo la del cafetero en el ultimo momento.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

Sobre el tema del equipo he pensado una cosa que podria proponerle a Vangill. 
Como el nombre de NXN es muy generico, se podria usar como un nombre global, como un nombre de franquiciador. 
El puede poner en el muro algo asi. 

NXN BRASIL - Niteroi
NXN ESPAÑA - La Sagra
NXN CANADA - Montreal

Como Lotfi era capitan del CAFE PI BURBUJA me gustaria no dejarlo fuera, y tambien por la gente que pueda arrastrar. 
Vangill me haria a mi y a Lotfi capitanes y ya se podria organizar dentro del equipo la BUNDESLIGA y otros torneos. 

Es decir el NXN ya esta hecho, solo es cambiar unas cosas en el muro del equipo para hacerlo mas global.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

Sigo hablando con Vangill para ver si hacemos un gran equipo.
Os pongo al tanto de las negociaciones.

VANGILL

Bom dia. Caso mantenham o Café PI Borbuja, vou procurar incentivar o ingresso de mais jogadores do NXN. Se houver a formação da parceria em torno do NXN, sugiro o nome NXN Internacional, La Saga. Tenho uma dúvida: é possível modificar o nome da equipe existente, ou teria que ser criada uma nova?

PROPILEOS

Você não pode mudar o nome do time no lichess, mas não acho necessário, o nome do NXN é perfeito. Seria apenas colocar essa novidade na parede do time para tentar atrair os antigos jogadores do CAFE PI BURBUJA, que se sentem identificados com o time._12:50_A equipe do CAFE PI BURBUJA está eliminada, não podemos recuperá-la. Nós conversamos no fórum sobre fazer uma nova equipe, mas acho que com o NXN existente e o bom relacionamento que temos com você, todos podemos nos juntar ao NXN.

VANGILL

Entendi e concordo.

PROPILEOS

Bem, se você quiser, pode verificar com os outros jogadores do NXN. Falei pouco com o carvaflu. Os outros não têm relação. Os jogadores do CAFE PI BURBUJA são simpáticos, acredito que se possa estabelecer uma boa relação entre todos, sem tensões, a maioria de nós somos pessoas de 40 ou 50 anos, não vamos entrar em guerras de adolescentes.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

Le estoy haciendo un poco de lio con lo de la Sagra pero bueno ya arreglaremos eso.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

Bueno EL FORO es una extension virtual de LA SAGRA, es nuestro INFIERNO PACO.
Si con el tiempo abrimos un local NXN ESPAÑA en Benidorm o en otro sitio ya cambiare la direccion.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

YA TENEMOS EQUIPO

NXN team

VOY A ESCRIBIR A LA BUNDESLIGA PARA VER SI PODEMOS JUGAR EL DOMINGO YA.


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

YA ESTAMOS INSCRITOS






Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #0dBiVAkc


33 players compete in the May 22, 2022 Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. n_kharinov2 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (20 May 2022)

Ir predicando la buena nueva entre vuestros vecinos y hermanos.


----------



## propileos (21 May 2022)

No escribe nadie, no se si estais molestos o que pasa. 
Igual me precipite cerrando el CAFE PI y ahora uniendonos al NXN pero algo habia que hacer, estabamos estancados y tenemos que crecer. 
Crecer para sobrevivir no con otro afan. 
Yo intuyo que la experiencia puede ser positiva, yo voy a esforzarme para no perder a la gente de CAFE PI e integrar a la gente de NXN. 
Si el proyecto sale bien tenemos 2 sitios fisicos para conocer y participar en eventos. 
En ningun caso vamos a perder nuestra identidad de FOREROS, en el muro del nuevo equipo esta el enlace a este hilo, el equipo es el equipo de BURBUJA. 
Si no os parece bien y quereis hacer otra cosa hablarlo y se cambia. 
Si sale alguien que quiera hacer un equipo nuevo y la gente esta con el pues se anula esto y se comienza el cuarto proyecto, yo tambien me sumaria.


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No escribe nadie, no se si estais molestos o que pasa.
> *Igual me precipite cerrando el CAFE PI y ahora uniendonos al NXN *pero algo habia que hacer, estabamos estancados y tenemos que crecer.
> Crecer para sobrevivir no con otro afan.
> Yo intuyo que la experiencia puede ser positiva, yo voy a esforzarme para no perder a la gente de CAFE PI e integrar a la gente de NXN.
> ...



Pues sí, o almenos eso es mi opinión, ¿dejamos el pi para ahora unirnos al NXN? Los que no estaban jugando no van ha empezar por eso, y los que jugabamos no entendemos (hablo por mi) lo del cambio, cualquiera de las dos cosas por separado tiene sentido, para mi las 2 simultaneamente no lo tienen, al menos en tan corto espacio de tiempo.


----------



## propileos (21 May 2022)

Bueno, perdon a todos, pero yo creo que vamos a ganar con el cambio. 
No vamos a perder nada de lo anterior y vamos a sumar cosas interesantes con el nuevo proyecto. 

He abierto hilo en economia con los cambios y para pescar mas foreros, upearmelo por favor. 






CAMBIOS IMPORTANTES EN EL EQUIPO DE AJEDREZ DEL FORO


Perdon por subir esto aqui, solo es por darle mayor visibilidad. Como sabeis tenemos un equipo de ajedrez en el foro. Hemos comprado un equipo brasileño y hay que actualizar los enlaces. Los que estaban en el anterior equipo y la gente nueva que se incorpore debe unirse aqui, pinchando este...




www.burbuja.info





Y perdon a todos otra vez.


----------



## ueee3 (21 May 2022)

Yo os Gano.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 May 2022)

Yo lo veo bien, falta organizar un aero bus Zaragoza-Rio de Janeiro, y pasar el veranito en condiciones.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 May 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pues sí, o almenos eso es mi opinión, ¿dejamos el pi para ahora unirnos al NXN? Los que no estaban jugando no van ha empezar por eso, y los que jugabamos no entendemos (hablo por mi) lo del cambio, cualquiera de las dos cosas por separado tiene sentido, para mi las 2 simultaneamente no lo tienen, al menos en tan corto espacio de tiempo.



Ya que escribe alguien como NPC … te doy la razón, primero disparo y luego pido perdón .En la edad adulta nos toca apechugar con nuestros errores.No entro ni en sugerencias ni descalificar a nadie todos nos equivocamos.Desde un punto matemático estaba el equipo BURBUJA en la 9 división y ahora empiezas en una franquicia de Brasil en la 17 y dice que somos muy hermanos todos los burbujeos y bla la, pero remontar de la 17 a la 5 división que es donde deberíamos de estar si no nos dedicáramos a espantar al personal y luego preguntar porque no juegan.Yo lo dejo notar,se en mis escritos que tengo ni idea de informático para hacer algo lastima! Por que yo seleccionaba a lo mejor de burbuja y a buena gente de burbuja o ilustres foreros que jueguen. Yo me pregunto si fuimos preguntados para desactivar el equipo? Yo no puedo ser palmero de nadie.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ya que escribe alguien como NPC … te doy la razón, primero disparo y luego pido perdón .En la edad adulta nos toca apechugar con nuestros errores.No entro ni en sugerencias ni descalificar a nadie todos nos equivocamos.Desde un punto matemático estaba el equipo BURBUJA en la 9 división y ahora empiezas en una franquicia de Brasil en la 17 y dice que somos muy hermanos todos los burbujeos y bla la, pero remontar de la 17 a la 5 división que es donde deberíamos de estar si no nos dedicáramos a espantar al personal y luego preguntar porque no juegan.Yo lo dejo notar,se en mis escritos que tengo ni idea de informático para hacer algo lastima! Por que yo seleccionaba a lo mejor de burbuja y a buena gente de burbuja o ilustres foreros que jueguen. Yo me pregunto si fuimos preguntados para desactivar el equipo? Yo no puedo ser palmero de nadie.



Cierto nadie pregunto, en eso te doy la razón, pero el trabajo de propileos es impepinable... 
¿Hoy también le has dado al anis? 
Es broma... 

Claro que retrocederiamos, claro que el horario cambiaria, pero tu de Sudamérica mucho sabes bribon alicantino... 

Yo no hubiese disuelto burbuja pi, en parte me siento triste, pero tener nuevos retos, quizá mejores es un andicap... 

Llamó a @Gurney tome sitio...


----------



## propileos (21 May 2022)

@naufragodelpisito, Longines, tienes razon en todo, ademas sabes que te aprecio que tu eres la persona con mejor fondo de todos nosotros, pero el equipo hace 3 meses estabamos 30 por BUNDESLIGA, luego 20, y la ultima 8 pelaos, el equipo estaba dando bocanadas.

Yo lo decia todo el tiempo, el equipo esta en coma, el equipo esta en coma, pero nadie me agarraba la antorcha.
Esta semana igual, digo que hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, yo estoy agotado, hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, y nadie sale voluntario de nuevo lider, me he pasado la semana escribiendo aqui yo solo. 

Yo quiero lo mejor para vosotros y todos los foreros, un equipo potente, el FORO se merece un equipo potente, que presente 30 jugadores en cada torneo minimo.

Los resultados es secundario, lo importante es que sea un equipo vivo, con gente apoyando.

Este cambio va a ser bueno, vamos a ir a mejor.
Mañana en la BUNDESLIGA no seremos muchos porque en Niteroi tienen que jugar un torneo presencial, pero a medio/largo plazo en cuanto nos vayamos conociendo todos esto va a ir como un cohete hombre.

Otra cosa importante esta gente juega torneos de ajedrez de verdad, son torneos abiertos con tableros reales, @el mensa y @Triptolemo se agarran cualquier dia un avion y ya estan en el torneo, y con el portugues de Tripto TARANTULA TARANTULA se echan novias y ya tenemos casa para ir a gorronear.

Son las 6 de la tarde, yo llevo desde las 5 escribiendo a la gente para que se apunte al equipo nuevo, apoyarme lo que podais, he abierto un hilo en el principal para ver si se une mas gente, upearmelo de vez en cuando.

Esta es la parte mas dificil, el parto, luego ya el equipo va medio solo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (21 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito, Longines, tienes razon en todo, ademas sabes que te aprecio que tu eres la persona con mejor fondo de todos nosotros, pero el equipo hace 3 meses estabamos 30 por BUNDESLIGA, luego 20, y la ultima 8 pelaos, el equipo estaba dando bocanadas.
> Yo lo decia todo el tiempo, el equipo esta en coma, el equipo esta en coma, pero nadie me agarraba la antorcha.
> Esta semana igual, digo que hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, yo estoy agotado, hay que hacer un equipo nuevo, y nadie sale voluntario de nuevo lider, me he pasado la semana escribiendo aqui yo solo.
> Yo quiero lo mejor para vosotros y todos los foreros, un equipo potente, el FORO se merece un equipo potente, que presente 30 jugadores en cada torneo minimo.
> ...



*El trabajo que has hecho es estraordinario, recordar (combocar) a todos los jugadores es mucho chollo, reconozco que para mi era muy cómodo iniciar sesión en lichess y tener el enlace del torneo en el chat, me he recreado un rato en los mensajes antiguos del hilo y he visto:
Mensaje mítico:*


propileos dijo:


> En 5 minutos comienza nuestra aventura en la bundesliga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



del 14/06/21 

Yo me uní al tema más tarde (27/08/21):


NPCpremiun dijo:


> Empezamos bien, meti mal la contraseña y ahora a esperar,
> 
> 
> Blitz Chess • SureDo vs Lopecini69 pena de torre xh2 lo estabas rebentando
> ...



Pero en octubre también la lié, @propileos fue muy amable y me explicó todo el funcionamiento, desde noviembre fui abitual. un ejemplo de los muchos mensajes de @propileos explicandome como funcionaba la bundesliga:


propileos dijo:


> Si, yo hoy no pude jugar muchas partidas, gane 2 normales y 1 usando el bersekeo.
> Los equipos que tienen mas jugadores juegan mas partidas.
> Imaginate que hay 80 jugadores en total de los 10 equipos, pero la mitad son burbujos, entonces siempre hay un burbujo jugando.
> Esa asimetria se supone que se corrige con limitar el numero de lideres, si solo suman los 4 primeros de cada equipo pues el resultado final sera justo porque todos los equipos al menos tienen 4 jugadores.
> ...



Pese a ser abitual desde 01/11/21 reconozco que de no ser por las molestias que se tomaba @propileos hubiese jugado la mitad o poco más.
multipliquemos ese curro por el Nº de jugadores y . . . 
Entiendo el abandono, tal vez la solución pase por organizar un reparto de tareas, pero en mi tierra hay un dicho. "cosa de muchos... ...cosa de pocos" quiere decir que si la idea es organizar a mucha gente cuantos más organizadores más caos.
Pero está claro que lo que ha hecho este forero es un coñazo de hacer otro equipo, se debería organizar ente varios, y sobre todo una buena coordinación entre los organizadores desde el principio, yo personalmente pienso que el verano no es el mejor momento para empezar nada, pero se puede ir tanteando la idea para comenzar algo nuevo de 0 sin cargar todo el peso en un solo "capi"


----------



## propileos (22 May 2022)

@NPCpremiun pero plantearse ahora otro proyecto cuando estamos arrancando este yo creo que no. 
Si la gente del foro juega, los que jugaban de Montreal juegan y los de Brasil y otros paises de NXN juegan esto va a ir como un tiro. 

Ahora lo que tenemos que preocuparnos es que esto arranque. 
Yo he escrito a todos los jugadores que han jugado las ultimas BUNDESLIGAS, al menos las 15 ultimas, a todos les he escrito por lichess y les he explicado los cambios. 
Tambien estoy hablando con mas gente, jugadores vinculados a los antiguos equipos cafe pi o burbuja y jugadores que conozco de otros equipos de lichess. 
Se esta haciendo un trabajo en la sombra vamos a ver si da sus frutos. 

Le he escrito tambien un mensaje afectuoso y DESINTERESADO a @Hiperión.


----------



## el mensa (22 May 2022)

Renaceremos de nuestras cenizas y tal...

A mi me molaban las ligas inferiores de los alemanes, se nota que hay menos nivel y la mayor parte del chat estaba en español. Me acuerdo que a los sudamericanos de "fuego en el tablero" les escribí "Si se prende fuego el computador, no le echéis agüita compadres!!! Que es un fuego eléctrico, usad un extintor de CO2..."


----------



## propileos (22 May 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Renaceremos de nuestras cenizas y tal...
> 
> A mi me molaban las ligas inferiores de los alemanes, se nota que hay menos nivel y la mayor parte del chat estaba en español. Me acuerdo que a los sudamericanos de "fuego en el tablero" les escribí "Si se prende fuego el computador, no le echéis agüita compadres!!! Que es un fuego eléctrico, usad un extintor de CO2..."



La cosa marcha se esta apuntando mucha gente, Ignadaptado, Lotfi, Kurwa, Longines, Gueldos, Giacometti, Marta, Rober, Leon, etc ya estan dentro, pero me siguen faltando muchos, @Nothing @Libertadpuebloespañol @Gurney @Clavisto @blubleo @Hiperión @ApoloCreed @Vorsicht @Cazarr @pemebe y mucha mas gente, a ver si se animan.

Hacerme un favor, upearme este hilo.






CAMBIOS IMPORTANTES EN EL EQUIPO DE AJEDREZ DEL FORO


Perdon por subir esto aqui, solo es por darle mayor visibilidad. Como sabeis tenemos un equipo de ajedrez en el foro. Hemos comprado un equipo brasileño y hay que actualizar los enlaces. Los que estaban en el anterior equipo y la gente nueva que se incorpore debe unirse aqui, pinchando este...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## propileos (22 May 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE VUELVE LA ....

BUNDESLIGA











Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #0dBiVAkc


33 players compete in the May 22, 2022 Lichess Liga 17C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. n_kharinov2 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del Domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Para ser la ultima division habia gente bastante dura, pensaba que ibamos a arrasar pero no. 
Estabamos 11 jugando, gracias a los 11 por apoyar al equipo. 
Quiero agradecer sobretodo a Tripto, al Mensa y a Leon por el apoyo personal.

Yo creo que hemos ganado con el cambio, a corto plazo se va a notar en participacion, y tambien nos va a dar una marcha mas en cuanto a resultados.


----------



## el mensa (23 May 2022)

Venga apuntaros. En la sede del club brasileiro hay mujeres así pero sin fotoshop ni letras y más mulatas que panchis.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 May 2022)

La psicología en ajedrez es una parte muy importante,así lo explica A.Kotov en Piense como un Gran Maestro,decía que el jugador débil tendió a sobrevalorar cada jugada del fuerte y imaginar que plan profundo estaría tramando,cuando igual era una jugada inocua ,de espera,etc.. lo cual le hacía consumir reloj viendo fantasmas y creándote inseguridad y al contrario el jugador fuerte infravalora al débil y cae muchas veces en la confianza y en trucos o en ya se equivocará. Yo vi una partida de primera ronda de Open Internacional a 2h por jugador a un jugador de 1800 llegar a un final de piezas menores que estaba ligeramente superior contra Topalov,pero como de contumbre ganó el fuerte… aquí se llegó a dicha situación por la confianza excesiva de Topalov , por que el oponente en cuestión no tenía talento,ni conocimientos grandes,pero la confianza mata. Yo mismo me enfrente a un coco alicantino en el Casino de Alicante sin saberlo yo en un por equipos a 2horas y yo con negras…veía algunas risitas de un compañero y me pregunto que como iba y le contesté que le voy a ganar pieza y Peon o la alternativa era darle mate,asintió sonriendo como esperando mi derrota .Me senté de nuevo realice una poderosa centralización de Dama y el Goliat de ajedrez de Villajosa abandonó.Añoro el TicTac de los relojes de cuerda … bueno en definitiva lo que yo recomiendo es jugar la posición y olvidarse del nombre,jugar la posición lo mejor posible.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

@naufragodelpisito el "real liceo casino de alicante" es distinto al "casino de alicante" o es lo mismo. 
Buscas fotos del "casino de alicante" y te sale un edificio moderno azul sin empaque para jugar en chandal.
En cambio si buscas "real liceo casino de alicante" te sale un edificio señorial con escaleras como Dios manda. 
Yo te imagino jugando en el "real liceo casino de alicante" con traje, cogñac y fumando un puro.
Explicanos un poco a los del norte.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito el "real liceo casino de alicante" es distinto al "casino de alicante" o es lo mismo.
> Buscas fotos del "casino de alicante" y te sale un edificio moderno azul sin empaque para jugar en chandal.
> En cambio si buscas "real liceo casino de alicante" te sale un edificio señorial con escaleras como Dios manda.
> Yo te imagino jugando en el "real liceo casino de alicante" con traje, cogñac y fumando un puro.
> Explicanos un poco a los del norte.



Por supuesto me refiero al antiguo… si hará tiempo que el otro no se había construido!! Luego de la partida me fui al bar del gran liceo a celebrarlo como buen alicantino mientras casualmente mientras me ponía la copa el barman había un notable político tomándose una copa también….un JB de 40 años.El de enfrente que está en el puerto tiene demasiadas lucecitas.Ah! Si en cuanto a mi me tome un Brandy Lepanto.Tenía 26 años eran buenos tiempos.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Por supuesto me refiero al antiguo… si hará tiempo que el otro no se había construido!! Luego de la partida me fui al bar del gran liceo a celebrarlo como buen alicantino mientras casualmente mientras me ponía la copa el barman había un notable político tomándose una copa también….un JB de 40 años.El de enfrente que está en el puerto tiene demasiadas lucecitas.Ah! Si en cuanto a mi me tome un Brandy Lepanto.Tenía 26 años eran buenos tiempos.



Pero esta abierto el casino viejo o que hay ahora ??


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pero esta abierto el casino viejo o que hay ahora ??



Propileos lo han transformado en 2 restaurantes y cafetería.El modo de vida proceresco a muerto!Esta abierto a todo el mundo una vez murieron los 2 últimos socios y ya no hay sala de juego.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

Estos lugares monumentales los deberian respetar, no son sitios para llenarlos de cuñaos y niños gritando, para eso estan los centros comerciales. 

EN ALGUNOS TORNEOS DE POR LA NOCHE HAY PREMIOS EN METALICO, ME ACABO DE ENTERAR. 
ESTO ES DEL CHAT DEL SABADO POR LA NOCHE. 

SábadãoPremiado 334ºCIBRAU21.5 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #bsydC2PO 




Jesus33 1º Equipe campeã ganhou R$30 Club de ajedrez marroquí
Jesus33 Logo em seguida a equipe vice-campeã ganhou R$15 LBX-RN
Jesus33 Na cola a equipe pódio-campeã ganhou R$5 NXN
Jesus33 No individual os 3 ganhadores foram...
Jesus33 Nosso amigo Alysson, 1º campeão >2100 ganhou R$30 Fasmc17
Jesus33 1º campeão <2100 ganhou R$15 almaknassi
Jesus33 1º campeão <1800 ganhou R$5 Khalid_azazy1 (The golden knight)
Jesus33 Gracias, Gracias, muitas Gracias.
Jesus33 Receber prêmios no privado (11.9.9465-1972 Marcão) ou vai para o relatório de saldos CIBRAU, para receber em qualquer dia.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

Deben ser reales, 1 real son 20 centimos de euro.
Entonces 30 reales son 6 euros.
Bueno la verdad que no esta mal, no se el compañero Jesus de donde saca la pasta.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

Este tambien tiene premios.
Ganamos 4 reales.





__





MONEY QUARTA 317ºCIBRAU 4.5 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #G3L6iwiZ


101 players compete in the May 4, 2022 MONEY QUARTA 317ºCIBRAU 4.5 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. AI-Berserker takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Jesus33 Ganhadores por equipes e individuais
Jesus33 1º R$6 Club de ajedrez marroquí
Jesus33 2º r$4 nxn
Jesus33 3º r$2 águachess
Jesus33 1º >2100 R$6 AI-Berserker
Jesus33 1º <2100 R$4 c4f4c5f5
Jesus33 1º <1800 R$2 Alexandre_Santos_007
Jesus33 Grato a todos pelo prestígio de cada presença.
Jesus33 Juntos fortalecemos o Xadrez Nacional e Mundial
Jesus33 Diariamente as 20h, prêmios as 4f e Sábadão
Jesus33 Sacar saldos do relatório de saldos que será postado nos grupos de WhatsApp, basta me chamar no privado 11.9.9465-1972
Jesus33 Abraço do Marcão

El MONEY es 4f, quarta feira es el miercoles por la noche atentos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 May 2022)

Ya que jugamos en internet la FIDE debería instaurar elo Internacional,la ficha como federado y torneos con premio pagando la inscripción,Peeeero requiere una supervisión brutal y quien no te garantiza que tiene un informador o un programa para hacer jugadas semihumanas nota con las variantes de Stockfish,Rybka,Alfacero. Complicado el tema pero de esa manera se puede llegar a gran Maestro desde casa o tener 2200 o lo que sea.El futuro va por ahí….o debería.Pero es un asunto complicado.


----------



## propileos (23 May 2022)

¿con las gafas del metaverso se pueden evitar las trampas?
la verdad que ni idea, me has descolocao.
Yo habia pensado algo mas PACO, salones de ajedrez con ordenadores, interconectados a nivel mundial, y con supervisores en cada salon.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (23 May 2022)

El compañero Viulindar lo admiro por ser supersonico.Pero ahora todavía más por ponerse a jugar estupendamente a 30mn eso demuestra que tiene ajedrez y me lo contagió jugando yo también unse Mirra pida con buen resultado y sin Classical Chess • Longines vs selkovskizarko1


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 May 2022)

Una verdadera pena,no soportar su inferioridad y encima no ganan Elo real ni dinero,lamentable! Gracias por la info del torneo.Ya que lo nombras si se implanta el sistema FIDE podrían apartarlos sin jugar 3 años y una cuenta fianza con 200€ en caso de trampas.Difícil camino…. Voy a descubrir la partida que comentas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 May 2022)

Classical Chess • viulindar vs Nemo00 es esta? Pues esta también es sospechosa no hace ninguna jugada fuera de las 5 posiciones de Stockfish! Si bien te juega la segunda mejor jugada de principio a fin y solo la más fuerte 3 veces o así.


----------



## propileos (24 May 2022)

No os preocupeis por los que hacen trampas, ya bastante aburrido debe ser estar copiando lo que hace un ordenador, es suficiente castigo. 
Esa pobre gente no tiene ninguna satisfaccion a nivel personal. 
Ademas en lichess no se gana dinero, es un sinsentido.


----------



## propileos (24 May 2022)

HAY BATALLA AHORA

HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 336ºCIBRAU23.5 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #sPtOhTQz


----------



## el mensa (24 May 2022)

Me interesan los torneos de ajedrez clásico, serían más clásicos cara a cara con tablero, piezas, reloj y esos rollos pero bueno, como suelo decir seguimos siendo cuatro gatos y si no fuera por internet abocados a la extinción lince ibérico style, al menos on line la comunidad sigue en contacto.

Si no es mucha molestia me autoinvito a tu equipo, previa aceptación tuya, y en julio voy a tener algo de tiempo libre incluso por las mañanas, participaría en algún torneo diurno.

No te fijes en mi nivel de blitz y bullet que engaña bastante, empecé a jugar con reloj tarde y mal. En clásico tengo nivel paco avanzado, pongamos que el baremo de lichess es cierto, rápidas y clásico por encima de 1.600 siendo conservador. Más info en mi perfil de lichess "Hermes1277".

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el mensa (24 May 2022)

Ah pues tampoco había pensado esa opción de ir trasteando hasta encontrar algo que se adapte a mis circunstancias. Las ventajas del internec.

En el fondo lo que me gustaría es un club con el que poder jugar tranquilamente, con máquina de café, mueble bar bien surtido y jugadoras eslavas. El bar paco veraniego se parece a eso, aunque estoy solo con el Lichess conectado al wifi, las eslavas trabajan de camareras y no les gusta el ajedrez.


----------



## propileos (24 May 2022)

Pero podiamos inscribir al NXN en ese MARATON.
Voy a investigar.
Podemos inscribir al equipo en la OCT CLASSICAL MARATON, creo que organizan varias a la semana.
Tienen mas torneos, pero por no saturar a nuestro equipo podiamos inscribirlo por el momento solo en este.
Voy a hablar con Vangill y si le parece bien lo podemos hacer.
De premios dan libros en pdf.
Ya se lo he dicho a Vangill, a ver que me dice, pero no creo que haya problema. 
Si lo hacemos le pondre la campana a Ignadaptado, se va a correr de gusto.


----------



## propileos (24 May 2022)

Eso me ha dicho Vangill, que quiza no haya mucho publico para ese evento. 
Yo le he propuesto poner un torneo de los de la noche a 10+0 y otro a 2+0, en lugar de los torneos de HEROINAS de todos los dias. 
Lo que pasa que el HEROINAS lo organiza un tal Jesus, que es de otro equipo, pero en ese equipo esta Vangill, habria que ver su disponibilidad. 
La propuesta que le he hecho ha sido esta. 

LUNES - DESCANSO. 
MARTES - MARATON DE 12 HORAS A 10+0. 
MIERCOLES - MONEY A 2+0. 
JUEVES - BUNDESLIGA.
VIERNES - HEROINAS A 3+0. 
SABADO - BRASIL AMERICA - ESE NO LO ORGANIZAMOS NOSOTROS JUEGA MUCHA GENTE ES A 3+0.
DOMINGO - BUNDESLIGA. 

A ver que me dicen.


----------



## propileos (25 May 2022)

Bueno por el momento no vamos a cambiar nada, ellos son varios equipos los que organizan los torneos, se les ve con todo muy estructurado.
El miercoles y sabado son torneos con premios.
Traduzco una nota de Vangill explicandome el funcionamiento.


5 reales = 1 euro.


Los miércoles los premios individuales son: campeón absoluto 6 reales, máximo goleador sub 2100 4 reales, máximo goleador sub 1800 2 reales.

Por equipos: campeón 6 reales, subcampeón 4 reales y tercero en la clasificación 2 reales.

Los sábados, los premios individuales son: campeón absoluto 30 reales, máximo goleador sub 2100 15 reales, máximo goleador sub 1800 5 reales.

Por equipos: campeón 30 reales, subcampeón 15 reales y tercero en la clasificación 5 reales.

Marcos (Marcão) de CIBRAU es quien paga las primas individuales. Tiene una hoja de cálculo con los saldos de los jugadores. El jugador tiene las siguientes opciones: retirar inmediatamente, retirar cuando tenga mayor saldo, donar para comprar canastas básicas de alimentos para familias necesitadas.

En cuanto a la adjudicación de los equipos, soy yo quien hace el traspaso a los jugadores del Equipo.

Siempre que el equipo acumule un saldo igual o superior a 90 reales, indico una batalla en la que al menos los 6 mejores anotadores del equipo participen en la distribución (prorrateo) del saldo disponible. Cuando el jugador contemplado no está en ninguno de mis grupos, le informo a través de Lichess.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 May 2022)

Parece un buen plan ! facilito mi cuenta y por esas fabulosas cantidades te arriesgas a que te sirlen los garotos  y también se puede donar,jeje .. Si bien es verdad que las garotas son indescriptibles es un país peligroso.Ahora mismo el que juegue de burbuja la Bundesliga lo estará haciendo para Brasil cuando puedo ejercer de mercenario en la 6 panzerdivisionen. Por cierto hay una anécdota del célebre GM Mecking el súper astro brasileño de los 70 que dijo que a la final de candidatos de 1971 llegaría él y FISCHER ….a lo que el 11 campeón mundial declaró :-Mecking no me ganaria ni aunque me picara una serpiente venenosa!


----------



## el mensa (26 May 2022)

Hola, hoy jugaré un rato la bundesliga.

Espero que no haya incidencias, antes de empezar lo tendré todo aseado y preparado porque el domingo tuve que poner el pause cuando me di cuenta que el perro tenía acorralada una gallina con pretensiones libidinosas. La culpa era de ella por ir provocando, tenía la cabeza dentro de un agujero y le enseñaba el culo, pero bueno...


----------



## propileos (26 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Parece un buen plan ! facilito mi cuenta y por esas fabulosas cantidades te arriesgas a que te sirlen los garotos  y también se puede donar,jeje .. Si bien es verdad que las garotas son indescriptibles es un país peligroso.Ahora mismo el que juegue de burbuja la Bundesliga lo estará haciendo para Brasil cuando puedo ejercer de mercenario en la 6 panzerdivisionen. Por cierto hay una anécdota del célebre GM Mecking el súper astro brasileño de los 70 que dijo que a la final de candidatos de 1971 llegaría él y FISCHER ….a lo que el 11 campeón mundial declaró :-Mecking no me ganaria ni aunque me picara una serpiente venenosa!




El dinero lo pone una empresa de Brasil, Vangill y los demas brasileños estan haciendo un buen trabajo y de forma desinteresada, los de Marruecos han visto filon ahi. 
Tu no tienes que dar ninguna cuenta, solo tienes que jugar si quieres, el equipo es el equipo del FORO. 
Hemos acabado en Rio de Janeiro porque la mayoria de los ajedrecistas del foro sudan del equipo.
Con un poco mas de implicacion tendriamos un equipo solo de foreros, pero no ha podido ser.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El dinero lo pone una empresa de Brasil, Vangill y los demas brasileños estan haciendo un buen trabajo y de forma desinteresada, los de Marruecos han visto filon ahi.
> Tu no tienes que dar ninguna cuenta, solo tienes que jugar si quieres, el equipo es el equipo del FORO.
> Hemos acabado en Rio de Janeiro porque la mayoria de los ajedrecistas del foro sudan del equipo.
> Con un poco mas de implicacion tendriamos un equipo solo de foreros, pero no ha podido ser.



Pos si, por lo que veo los que saben no tienen iniciativa o lo que sea.Aquí en España tenemos el ejemplo de Illescas que a sabido monetizar el ajedrez muy bien y miras a Paco Vallejo que a subido más alto y de poco más veremos su economía como acaba.Entiendo que Vangil sabe hacerlo muy bien


----------



## propileos (26 May 2022)

@naufragodelpisito Vangill no saca dinero con nada de esto. 

El desde que comenzamos con CAFE PI BURBUJA nos ha apoyado, ha jugado muchos torneos con nosotros, jugaba porque lo invite, como invite a mucha gente de lichess. 
Gracia a el y 8 mas que jugaban todas el equipo ha sobrevivido hasta ahora.

A mi nunca me ha pedido nada ni me ha contado su vida, yo hasta hace poco ni sabia que tenia este equipo el NXN. 
Fui yo el que le dije de integrarnos en el NXN con vistas a fortalecer el equipo. 

De verdad que es de las personas mas discretas y amables que he conocido, nunca te importuna y todo lo que le propones le parece bien, o si no le parece bien te da una alternativa o una explicacion con la mayor educacion del mundo. 

El da clase de historia en un instituto de Rio de Janeiro, es una persona normal no es un favelado


----------



## propileos (26 May 2022)

HOY JUEVES HAY BUNDESLIGA A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE








__





Lichess Liga 16C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #7jlyhKCa


22 players compete in the May 26, 2022 Lichess Liga 16C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Hiperion3 takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (26 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito Vangill no saca dinero con nada de esto.
> 
> El desde que comenzamos con CAFE PI BURBUJA nos ha apoyado, ha jugado muchos torneos con nosotros, jugaba porque lo invite, como invite a mucha gente de lichess.
> Gracia a el y 8 mas que jugaban todas el equipo ha sobrevivido hasta ahora.
> ...



Mira Propileos ,tú entiendes lo que escribo? Se sobrentiende que yo me referia a que sabe organizar bien,con mi expresión de #montarselo# NO ME REFERÍA A 4€ MISERABLES ,ni estaba insinuando que se los quedara,que me da igual, que no es nada mío.Que yo cuando me siento a jugar me da igual si está el diablo enfrente o el equipo la cuestión es jugar.Tu interpretas como te sale de los cojones y también haces lo que quieres.Menudo triunfo te has marcado,te felicito por éxito obtenido .


----------



## propileos (26 May 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA.
Estabamos 8 jugando.
No pude enviar el enlace a todos los miembros no me dejo LICHESS.

El objetivo es presentar al menos entre 10 y 20 jugadores por BUNDESLIGA.
Por eso hice los cambios, si no se consigue es otro fracaso.
Los resultados es lo de menos, lo importante es presentar un equipo VIVO, si puede ser con muchos foreros.
Seguire trabajando en ellow.

Hoy jugo con nosotros @Hiperión
Nos alegramos mucho de verlo otra vez con nosotros.
Ahora el equipo esta jugando fuera de categoria e Hiperion ni te cuento.


----------



## propileos (26 May 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mira Propileos ,tú entiendes lo que escribo? Se sobrentiende que yo me referia a que sabe organizar bien,con mi expresión de #montarselo# NO ME REFERÍA A 4€ MISERABLES ,ni estaba insinuando que se los quedara,que me da igual, que no es nada mío.Que yo cuando me siento a jugar me da igual si está el diablo enfrente o el equipo la cuestión es jugar.Tu interpretas como te sale de los cojones y también haces lo que quieres.Menudo triunfo te has marcado,te felicito por éxito obtenido .



Perdona, igual entendi mal y me explique mal tambien. 
Bueno dejalo, tampoco nos tenemos que meter en esos jardines, salimos y ya esta.


----------



## propileos (27 May 2022)

Tampoco tenemos deuda con el foro. 
@calopez no nos ha apoyado en nada, no nos ha puesto ni una miserable chincheta. 
Estamos usando el soporte del foro pero a cambio le generamos trafico.
Somos el equipo del foro por inaccion del resto de foreros pero en cualquier momento podemos dejar de serlo.
Igual tendriamos vida como NXN ESPAÑA dentro del proyecto NXN.
Y si nos salimos de NXN seguiremos teniendo vida como el ente PACO que somos.


----------



## propileos (27 May 2022)

@Libertadpuebloespañol el domingo jugamos contra tu amigo GULIYEV.






GULIYEV es este del video




Un viejo conocido del ente PACO.
Yo le escribi un par de veces, pero no me contesto.


----------



## propileos (29 May 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BUNDELISGA

Lichess Liga 15C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #vn9n6dBj

Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (29 May 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Muy bien, el equipo esta muy fuerte, estabamos 23 y faltaba mucha gente. 

Lo importante que no se descuelgue ningun forero, este es el equipo del foro. 

La gente nueva de Brasil pues ya la iremos conociendo, eran refuerzos necesarios para mantener vivo el equipo. 
Primero del equipo ha sido nuestro compañero de Rio de Janeiro @Viulindar, agradecemos desde aqui su esfuerzo. 

Ahora estamos fuera de categoria, pero cuando estemos en la 8 o 9 haran falta todos los brazos y todos los remos, ahi ya sabeis que cada punto es oro.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (29 May 2022)

propileos dijo:


> HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BUNDELISGA
> 
> Lichess Liga 15C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #vn9n6dBj
> 
> ...



no sale en las notificaciones del foro. tenedlo en cuenta.


----------



## propileos (30 May 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no sale en las notificaciones del foro. tenedlo en cuenta.



No entiendo, yo pongo los nombres de todos cuando hay torneo para que os aparezca campana cuando os conectais.


----------



## propileos (31 May 2022)

Partida de Carlsen perdiendo contra un 1900.
Voy a ver si lo puedo fichar para el equipo.









Bullet Chess • GM DrNykterstein vs cash1981


GM DrNykterstein (2982) plays cash1981 (1980) in a rated Bullet (1+0) game of chess. GM DrNykterstein resigned after 40 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Le envie una invitacion a ver que me dice





Es sospechosillo que perdiera precisamente con un Noruego, pero bueno


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Jun 2022)

Lo interesante de tener un equipo de ajedrez del foro es para comentar entre nosotros,aprender de los análisis de NPCpremium,las bromas de Mensa o la mordacidad de Apolo,etc. Se asevera que el equipo del foro es NXN,Lo cual no es cierto.He recibido la semana pasada una invitación todas las noches para jugar un torneo a 3mn que se llama Cibrau XADREZ o algo así. Pero el domingo pasado al no jugar la Bundesliga…… HE SIDO CASTIGAO sin invitación durante 4 noches. Curiosamente anoche vi invitación de parte de Vangil! Y me dije,:-qué raro.raro….. Y es hoy hay Bundesliga! Vaya! Me han levantado temporalmente el castigo sovietico Los mercenarios quieren jugadores de burbuja para que no se note la pléyade artificial de Brasileños jeje.Esta noche el Patriarca Botvinnik volverá a implantar el castigo,creándome una terrible noche de insomnio..


----------



## propileos (2 Jun 2022)

@naufragodelpisito Longines, no he enviado enlaces estas noches a nadie porque ya mas o menos todos sabemos que a la una de la madrugada hay torneo. 
Yo ademas ayer entre con el torneo comenzado. 
Tampoco puedo enviar muchos mensajes a todos los miembros porque la aplicacion no me deja, entonces solo voy a enviar para la BUNDESLIGA. 
Los castigos sovieticos los pone el camarada Ignadaptado por necesidad, yo no soy de castigos sovieticos, ademas no tengo porque castigar a nadie. 
Yo agradecido cuando jugais, nada mas, en el equipo no se exige nada a nadie cuando alguien juega es recibido con alegria y alborozo y si no juega pues nada, no juega, todos somos mayores aqui y tenemos que atender mil cosas, la vida es asi. 
La gente de fuera es para fortalecer al equipo, lo del cambio de equipo creo que esta funcionando. 
Ademas practicamente esta ya bajo nuestro control PACO.


----------



## el mensa (2 Jun 2022)

Propi, donde está el simpático monstruo marino cuando lo necesitas? Esas viejas de la sombrilla están pidiendo a gritos integrarse en su dieta hipercalórica.


----------



## el mensa (2 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito Longines, no he enviado enlaces estas noches a nadie porque ya mas o menos todos sabemos que a la una de la madrugada hay torneo.
> Yo ademas ayer entre con el torneo comenzado.
> Tampoco puedo enviar muchos mensajes a todos los miembros porque la aplicacion no me deja, entonces solo voy a enviar para la BUNDESLIGA.
> Los castigos sovieticos los pone el camarada Ignadaptado por necesidad, yo no soy de castigos sovieticos, ademas no tengo porque castigar a nadie.
> ...



El equipo soviético solía poner a Tahl, el mágico González del ajedrez o Ronaldinho si preferís los más jóvenes, de 3° reserva por varias razones:
En un equipo hay que amarrar puntos, no estrellar piezas contra el enroque del oponente en pos del "jogo bonito".
Problemas con la salud y vida disoluta.
Le tenían manía por ser el único medio normal y simpático.

La gente se toma las cosas tan a la tremenda...


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Jun 2022)

Esta mañana le he ganado a un fiel acólito de la secta de Apolo, le gano un peón y me abandona ipso-facto.









Classical Chess • Ignadaptado vs georgii1808


Ignadaptado (2095) plays georgii1808 (1998) in a rated Classical (25+0) game of chess. georgii1808 resigned after 19 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





A ritmo clásico, como debe ser, lo siento, pero esos ritmos de 3+0 no van conmigo.


----------



## propileos (2 Jun 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE VUNDESLIGA !!!!!!!!









Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #NqRCuk52


64 players compete in the Jun 2, 2022 Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Penicillus takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## el mensa (2 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE VUNDESLIGA !!!!!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077581
> 
> ...



Te he pillado el cambiazo de gorda por roboc rechoncho


----------



## propileos (3 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la VUNDESLIGA, seguimos fuera de categoria pero hoy ya habia varios dosmiles por ahi y gente dura.

Estabamos 18 jugando, el equipo va bien, no me importan tanto los resultados como que juguemos al menos entre 10 y 20 cada BUNDESLIGA.

Me entristece la ausencia de @naufragodelpisito y @NPCpremiun, que se que estan molestos conmigo.
La verdad que sin ellos falta algo, el equipo no esta completo.
Bueno ellos y otros foreros que han sumado mucho a este proyecto como @Nothing y @Libertadpuebloespañol.

A los 4 les tengo un gran afecto y espero verlos jugando con nosotros mas pronto que tarde.
Vamos mano a mano con la gente de Rio de Janeiro, no creo que sean tan distintos a nosotros.
Con el tiempo espero que todos nos vayamos conociendo.

Estoy en conversaciones con unas chicas del equipo femenino olimpico brasileño para ver si se unen al equipo, la verdad que seria un empujon importante.

Hoy se apunto para jugar con nosotros Ojal una niña canadiense de origen hindu, de ajedrez tan prometedor como su nombre, espero que se vaya integrando en el equipo.

Creo que el proyecto es ilusionante, nos faltan los foreros de la LIGA, @ApoloCreed @Gurney @Cazarr @Clavisto etc y que @Ignadaptado se suelte la melena y acabe bersekeando a 3+0 como Tripto.


----------



## el mensa (3 Jun 2022)

Menudas palizas que me dieron ayer. Lento con el reloj, paco con los cálculos y desmanotado al intentar meter una marcha más. A ver si el 3+2 y a 5 minutos se me da mejor que el aberrante 3+0, no se ve un pijo, incluso gente en teoría muy superior a mi cuelga piezas y no se defienden de ataques hasta que no tienen el jaque mate casi encima, por suerte para ellos soy peor.


----------



## propileos (3 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Menudas palizas que me dieron ayer. Lento con el reloj, paco con los cálculos y desmanotado al intentar meter una marcha más. A ver si el 3+2 y a 5 minutos se me da mejor que el aberrante 3+0, no se ve un pijo, incluso gente en teoría muy superior a mi cuelga piezas y no se defienden de ataques hasta que no tienen el jaque mate casi encima, por suerte para ellos soy peor.



Bueno Mensa asi tambien se aprende mas, es mejor que te apalicen continuamente, vas pillando cosas.
Yo ahora ataco la Caro kann como me la atacaban a mi.
Con mis limitaciones PACO claro.
Por lo demas me siguen apalizando como a ti. 

Lo que me preocupa que la gente del FORO se desentienda del equipo. 
Yo creo que vamos bien, es cuestion de ir conociendo a la gente, igual que al menos yo acabe siendo amigo de Lotfi o Dominic imagino que sera lo mismo con los brasileños, no con todos claro, con algunos, sera a base de BUNDESLIGAS. 

Otra idea que se me ha ocurrido a largo plazo seria crear un FORO NXN.INFO, con un hilo para el equipo, un hilo para cada TUTORIAL PACO, y un hilo general para lo demas, lo que empezo siendo forocoches.
Un foro SIN PUBLICIDAD donde podamos comentar las pacadas.
De esta forma el equipo NXN seria mas nuestro equipo.


----------



## propileos (4 Jun 2022)

Me ha escrito un mensaje Gilvan (Vangill), donde me explica que el equipo ha ganado 62 reales brasileños (unos 12 euros) en el mes de abril, y se repartira entre los 5 mejores goleadores del equipo en el torneo de esta noche. 

Bueno copiopego el mensaje porque ademas viene el numero de whatsapp del equipo, por si alguien se quiere unir.


Bom dia 

O saldo do time NXN em abril foi de 62 reais.

O repasse será feito aos 5 maiores pontuadores na batalha Cibrau de hoje (sábado) na seguinte proporção:

- 15 reais ao nosso Top1;
- 14 reais ao nosso Top2;
- 12 reais ao nosso Top3;
- 11 reais ao nosso Top4;
- 10 reais ao nosso Top5.

Para te passar os saldos das premiações nas batalhas Cibrau, fica mais fácil pelo whatsapp.

Meu contato no whatsapp é XX - XXXX XX XXXXX

Bueno no pongo el numero por precaucion, si alguien lo quiere que escriba a Gilvan









Vangill (2054)


Vangill played 54538 games since Jun 21, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 2054.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE JUGAMOS BUNDESLIGA,
ESTAMOS EN LA 13 PARA SUBIR A LA 12, Y LA COSA SE PONE DURA, YA HAY VARIOS DOSMILES POR AHI, TODOS REMOS QUE VENGAN SON POCOS.









__





Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #9hC5kUbJ


63 players compete in the Jun 5, 2022 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. kovadlinka takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (5 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Malas noticias, nos hemos quedado cuartos y por tanto no ascendemos. 

No creo que la division 13 sea nuestro sitio natural, pero a partir de aqui habra que lucharlo todo, contra moduleros o lo que se nos ponga por delante, va a ser duro camaradas. 

Nos han faltao un par de remos, con eso hubieramos subido. 

De participacion estabamos bien, estabamos 16. 
Nos ha perjudicado tambien la MARATONA que juega el equipo los domingos, son 2 frentes abiertos a la vez. 
La MARATONA se juega hasta las 2 de la madrugada, os pongo aqui el enlace por si alguien quiere apoyar. 






MARATONA 9h-21h 349ºCIBRAU 5.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #WMNGCla2


105 players compete in the Jun 5, 2022 MARATONA 9h-21h 349ºCIBRAU 5.6 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 720 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Jun 2022)

Una tarde jugando al ajedrez con PLAY OK plataforma bastante infame,ahora todos estamos en lichess,entonces hace unos 8 años no había buenas opciones …. Mi sorpresa vino después de una dura partida a 15mn creo recordar,llegando a un final de alfil contra torre y 2 peones de más que gane un extremis y grave zeinot.Como de costumbre mire detrás del nick a veces aparece el país,nombre,etc…. Para mi sorpresa era el GM Wolfang Uhlmann candidato al título mundial en el año 1971 (perdió con Bent Larsen) entonces era el gran baluarte de Alemania del este.Causa enorme placer jugar con historia viva del ajedrez,un verdadero sabio.DEP.Es anecdótico pues cuando jugué con él tenía ya unos 78 años.No llegó a comprender a muchos jugadores fuertes de burbuja que hemos sido incapaces de comunicarnos para crear un equipo,que el único que ha trabajado bien o mal es Propileos el jodido cabezon aragones y ha mantenido el hilo vivo.Sin gustarme aquí estoy para que no muera el último hilo de ajedrez de burbuja , contando gilipolleces como está.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Una tarde jugando al ajedrez con PLAY OK plataforma bastante infame,ahora todos estamos en lichess,entonces hace unos 8 años no había buenas opciones …. Mi sorpresa vino después de una dura partida a 15mn creo recordar,llegando a un final de alfil contra torre y 2 peones de más que gane un extremis y grave zeinot.Como de costumbre mire detrás del nick a veces aparece el país,nombre,etc…. Para mi sorpresa era el GM Wolfang Uhlmann candidato al título mundial en el año 1971 (perdió con Bent Larsen) entonces era el gran baluarte de Alemania del este.Causa enorme placer jugar con historia viva del ajedrez,un verdadero sabio.DEP.Es anecdótico pues cuando jugué con él tenía ya unos 78 años.No llegó a comprender a muchos jugadores fuertes de burbuja que hemos sido incapaces de comunicarnos para crear un equipo,que el único que ha trabajado bien o mal es Propileos el jodido cabezon aragones y ha mantenido el hilo vivo.Sin gustarme aquí estoy para que no muera el último hilo de ajedrez de burbuja , contando gilipolleces como está.




No son gilipolleces Longines, de todos los aportes se aprende algo, y mas de los tuyos.
Se agradece ademas que escribas un post, yo llevo varios dias aqui escribiendo solo, voy a terminar hablando con un balon como en la pelicula esa del naufrago.

El equipo va bien, es mas fuerte que el CAFE PI BURBUJA, falta tiempo para que la gente del equipo interactue, a ver si los foreros se animan y van participando.

Nuestro compañero @calopez narcotraficante tiene un hilo abierto para el torneo del bullet, nos falta definir ritmo de juego, dia y hora, a ver si la gente escribe y podemos llegar a un consenso, yo se lo he comentado a Vangill y dice que es muy buena idea me ha preguntado por el dia y la hora y le he dicho que esperase a ver que me dicen los foreros.

Este es el hilo

Torneo de Ajedrez Bullet para miembros de Burbuja.info

La gente que no le gusten los bullets igual puede dar su opinion y participar, eso fortalece al equipo.

En este torneo nos podremos ir conociendo la gente del equipo, esa es la idea, ademas del premio del jamon que tambien es importante.

Ahora tenemos mas torneos, hay torneos todos los dias a la una de la madrugada, yo no envio avisos generales porque lichess te limita eso, entonces solo hago llamamiento a la oracion desde el minarete para la BUNDESLIGA.
Tampoco puedo ir enviando enlaces a cada uno de mis amiguetes, por no dejarme a nadie no mando ninguno.

Los torneos que van a celebrarse estan en amarillo en el muro del equipo, solo hay que mirar ahi, se apunta en la agenda los que interesen y ya esta.


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

teng nivel paco, la verdad, muy paco. demasiado paco para jugar. pero me apunto de alguna manera, yo haré de neutro


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

hoy he pagado 50 leuros por un pelado y afeitado, por que he querido. sorry por ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

@AdrianL muy bienvenido al equipo, ademas que no has entrado de cualquier manera, tu entras a los sitios como las personas con su pelo cortado y su barba afeitada, espero que la locion haya sido Varon Dandy.

Tu no te preocupes por el nivel, aqui lo importante es participar y sentirse un cuñao mas. 

Ademas puedes mejorar con los TUTORIALES PACO, el indice esta en el primer post.


----------



## el mensa (7 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @AdrianL muy bienvenido al equipo, ademas que no has entrado de cualquier manera, tu entras a los sitios como las personas con su pelo cortado y su barba afeitada, espero que la locion haya sido Varon Dandy.
> 
> Tu no te preocupes por el nivel, aqui lo importante es participar y sentirse un cuñao mas.
> 
> Ademas puedes mejorar con los TUTORIALES PACO, el indice esta en el primer post.



Venga, que ya lo he pillado casi una semana después, has puesto a R2D2 porque cuando Luke va al planeta Dagobah a entrenar con Yoda un bicho enorme se lo traga pero como no es comestible lo escupe. Ahora bien, y el monstruo marino de este año? Va, ya tardas, el del año pasado parecía simpático...


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Venga, que ya lo he pillado casi una semana después, has puesto a R2D2 porque cuando Luke va al planeta Dagobah a entrenar con Yoda un bicho enorme se lo traga pero como no es comestible lo escupe. Ahora bien, y el monstruo marino de este año? Va, ya tardas, el del año pasado parecía simpático...



Dejate de monstruos, tu lo que quieres ver es el culo imperial. 
Lo pondre el jueves en la promo de la BUNDESLIGA.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Jun 2022)

Gracias por trasladar la iniciativa a los demás, @propileos.

Para mí un lunes a las 21:00 estaría perfecto. 1.5+0, 30 minutos. Rápido y atractivo.

Te comento la idea que me surgió al leer a @AdrianL, una de idea de tales dimensiones que revolucionará el ajedrez en el foro:

Un *torneo semanal para novatos* y gente con menos de 1300 ELO. Si hacemos buena publicidad y logramos que entren algunos usuarios influyentes en el foro que atraigan a las masas, podemos crear un torneo regular, una especie de escuela de ajedrez de burbuja.info. En el foro, los que sabéis más, podéis comentar de vez en cuando alguna de esas partidas, los peores errores, por ejemplo, para que la gente aprenda.

El torneo serviría como una especie de cantera de talentos para el equipo "senior".

La clave del éxito de tal torneo sería hacerlo suficientemente atractivo para que los novatos se creen una cuenta en lichess, que sea fácil de acceder y jugar, rápido. Podemos ponerle un nombre de forero mítico a cada edición, para que cada trofeo sea único. Podemos regalar 100 thanks o algo así, yo mismo los daré (lo sé, es un poco tonto, pero hay gente que se fija en estas cosas).


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

Pues chetame antes el tweet @loskiluky 
podré ir tirando a este terreno jugadores y jugadoras.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante entonces apuntamos el lunes a las 9, no se si @ApoloCreed @Triptolemo @NPCpremiun prefieren otro dia, ya nos diran.
Yo el ritmo de juego lo dejaria mejor en 2+0, pero bueno a ver que se opina.

Sobre el tema de los torneos para gente con poco elo ...

Si lo dices por animar a la gente de poco ELO a jugar yo te diria que hay que tener otra actitud en el ajedrez y en la vida.
No puede ser voy a jugar y si me ganan todas lo dejo, voy a esperar a un torneo que haya gente mas mala que yo para ganar.
Vamos a ver, la vida no funciona asi, no podemos transmitir esos valores de perdedor.

Ademas me lo propones tu que eres un ejemplo de lo contrario, un ejemplo de lucha sin tregua, puedes perder 20 partidas seguidas y la 21 te follas a un dosmil.

Tu y @Triptolemo sois lo mejor del equipo, eso de estar luchandolas todas con furia porcina sin importar quien esta delante es la mejor leccion que podemos transmitir al FORO y al mundo en general, son los valores del equipo y no podemos renunciar a ellos. 

Tenemos en el equipo jugadores muy buenos que estan entre los mil mejores del mundo, eso lo tenemos y es una bestialidad, una cosa a la que no damos importancia pero que esta ahi con nosotros, y eso es fantastico.

Pero lo mejor del equipo eres tu y Tripto, y el Mensa, lo que pasa que el Mensa se distrae mucho.

Los que tengan poco ELO y pierdan todas a mirarse los TUTORIALES PACO que para eso estan.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

Lo que si se podia hacer es en la LIGA organizar divisiones, como en la liga de futbol que hay primera, segunda, tercera o como se llame ahora, y luego primera regional, segunda regional, etc, hacer la LIGA por divisiones con ascensos y descensos, pueden ser grupos de 9 por ejemplo, 4 partidas con blancas y 4 con negras, eso ya lo propuse hace tiempo, pero la decision sobre esto es del compañero @Ignadaptado.
A nivel de organizacion yo creo que seria mas facil, sin cruces.

Si somos 40 serian 4 divisiones, 3 divisiones de 9 y una cuarta division de 13.
Podian ser tambien grupos de 11, que serian 10 partidas para cada jugador.
Que bajen 3 y que suban 3 y ya esta.

El mayor problema de esto es la fidelizacion que dijo Apolo, es decir que el que este un año y baje pues este tambien el año que viene para no descuadrarlo todo.

Pero bueno se podria arreglar con una inscripcion previa, los que fallen pierden la plaza y los nuevos que entren a la ultima division.


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

Se podia hacer una LIGA DE VERANO a 25+10 que es la liga clasica de Ignadaptado, y despues respetando las divisiones que se jugara en invierno lo mismo pero a 5+0, que seria la LIGA DE INVIERNO, lo que es ahora el BLITZ DE NAVIDAD.
Aunque me dijo @Cazarr que no le gustaba mucho la idea que preferia cambiar el formato de año en año para que no fuera aburrido.
Lo bueno de las ligas por divisiones la emocion del campeonato y los ascensos y descensos.
Incluso se podria hacer una LIGA DE PRIMAVERA a 2+0.
Creo que seria un exito de participacion, acabarian publicando las clasificaciones en el MARCA, oye el TOUR empezo asi.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo que si se podia hacer es en la LIGA organizar divisiones, como en la liga de futbol que hay primera, segunda, tercera o como se llame ahora, y luego primera regional, segunda regional, etc, hacer la LIGA por divisiones con ascensos y descensos, pueden ser grupos de 9 por ejemplo, 4 partidas con blancas y 4 con negras, eso ya lo propuse hace tiempo, pero la decision sobre esto es del compañero @Ignadaptado.
> A nivel de organizacion yo creo que seria mas facil, sin cruces.
> 
> Si somos 40 serian 4 divisiones, 3 divisiones de 9 y una cuarta division de 13.
> ...



Bueno veo que estás dando ideas y algunas muy buenas,es cuestión de darle forma,buscar horarios que no sean intempestivos y la divisiones están bien.Lo que comentas de 25+10 me suena bien. Aunque no viene mucho a cuento he observado que algunos jugadores estamos en una baja forma alarmante Mensa no es tan malo,Gueldos ha bajado también algo de forma ,Apolo en blitz estaba en 2195 con lo cual es peso welter y yo he caído 300 puntos a 10mn aunque en mi caso es por agotamiento cerebral por cosas que no vienen al caso.Por suerte Propileos está mejorando mucho. Y ahora maño coloca un par de bestias supremas jeje


----------



## propileos (7 Jun 2022)

Es accesible, por el momento no hay nadie entre los 200 mejores del mundo, el Abdisalimov que aparece primero de los inscritos debe ser el 201 o por ahi.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno veo que estás dando ideas y algunas muy buenas,es cuestión de darle forma,buscar horarios que no sean intempestivos y la divisiones están bien.Lo que comentas de 25+10 me suena bien. Aunque no viene mucho a cuento he observado que algunos jugadores estamos en una baja forma alarmante Mensa no es tan malo,Gueldos ha bajado también algo de forma ,*Apolo en blitz estaba en 2195 con lo cual es peso welter * y yo he caído 300 puntos a 10mn aunque en mi caso es por agotamiento cerebral por cosas que no vienen al caso.Por suerte Propileos está mejorando mucho. Y ahora maño coloca un par de bestias supremas jeje



En cuanto pierdes la motivación juegas con menos energía (que lo es todo,ya lo dice Simeone) y eso implica una caída de ranking bestia,no tiene más historia...

Yo hubo un momento en que jugaba mucho y concentrado a ver si pasaba los 2400...llegas casi,caes un poquito,vuelves,otra vez casi...y de repente piensas "para que coño estoy haciendo esto?" y plof,te hundes.Como los dobles techos en los gráficos de bolsa más o menos 

La hora hora y media diaria que antes perdía en Blitz online últimamente la pierdo en ping online,que me parece una pasada y me defiendo aún siendo viejuno (no hacéis torneo?)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En cuanto pierdes la motivación juegas con menos energía (que lo es todo,ya lo dice Simeone) y eso implica una caída de ranking bestia,no tiene más historia...
> 
> Yo hubo un momento en que jugaba mucho y concentrado a ver si pasaba los 2400...llegas casi,caes un poquito,vuelves,otra vez casi...y de repente piensas "para que coño estoy haciendo esto?" y plof,te hundes.Como los dobles techos en los gráficos de bolsa más o menos
> 
> La hora hora y media diaria que antes perdía en Blitz online últimamente la pierdo en ping online,que me parece una pasada y me defiendo aún siendo viejuno (no hacéis torneo?)



Sé de lo que hablas cuando andas en un techo como tus 2400 mantenerse cuesta.y para subir los ”clientes” de digamos 2300 te dan pocos puntos digamos 4 puntos pero si pierdes son -10.. es difícil… ya todos te conocemos!Por cierto el Viulindar es muy fuerte en rápidas diría que un MI o algo así,incluso le saco a Hiperion 6 puntos,si bien Hiperion jugó algo mal.Hablando de analogía bursátil ahora Apolo tienes buenos fundamentales y por técnico estás para invertir .Viejuno dice jeje yo tengo 10 años mas que tú.


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Sé de lo que hablas cuando andas en un techo como tus 2400 mantenerse cuesta.y para subir los ”clientes” de digamos 2300 te dan pocos puntos digamos 4 puntos pero si pierdes son -10.. es difícil… ya todos te conocemos!Por cierto el Viulindar es muy fuerte en rápidas diría que un MI o algo así,incluso le saco a Hiperion 6 puntos,si bien Hiperion jugó algo mal.Hablando de analogía bursátil ahora Apolo tienes buenos fundamentales y por técnico estás para invertir .*Viejuno dice jeje yo tengo 10 años mas que tú.*



casi que te vamos a descartar entonces para una hipotetica futura liga de ping pong 

buen tipo el tal Viulindar,casualmente le estaba leyendo en el hilo de Nadal que todos los madridistas somos basura  (bueno,algo asi)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Jun 2022)

Por cierto… se me daba muy bien el Ping-pong tenía muchos reflejos,ya te pillaré en la liga jeje pero no te líes con gambitos de rey! Y no soy futbolero pero al final el Real Madrid a demostrado ser un equipo señor al lado de otro equipo…..bueno Viulindar es un tipo peculiar,


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Jun 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Gracias por trasladar la iniciativa a los demás, @propileos.
> 
> Para mí un lunes a las 21:00 estaría perfecto. 1.5+0, 30 minutos. Rápido y atractivo.
> 
> ...




Pinta bien, idea original, creo que es la clave para meter volumen de jugadores del foro, puedo aportar X zancos a los que participen y X·y zancos por partida ganada, más Z zancos al campeón de cada edicion y a la pacopartida de turno. Hay que promocionarlo bien, pero insisto que yo esta temporada ando desvinculado del tema.


----------



## el mensa (8 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno veo que estás dando ideas y algunas muy buenas,es cuestión de darle forma,buscar horarios que no sean intempestivos y la divisiones están bien.Lo que comentas de 25+10 me suena bien. Aunque no viene mucho a cuento he observado que algunos jugadores estamos en una baja forma alarmante Mensa no es tan malo,Gueldos ha bajado también algo de forma ,Apolo en blitz estaba en 2195 con lo cual es peso welter y yo he caído 300 puntos a 10mn aunque en mi caso es por agotamiento cerebral por cosas que no vienen al caso.Por suerte Propileos está mejorando mucho. Y ahora maño coloca un par de bestias supremas jeje



Más o menos así es, entre tú y Apolo lo explicáis muy bien. 

Hablo de mi experiencia, el año pasado iba "p'arriba" porque estaba motivado estilo entrenamiento al querer hacer un buen papel en la liga burbuja con tiempos largos, no quería quedar último y/o ganar media partida.

Una vez conseguido (más o menos) he vuelto por mis fueros jugando para echar el rato por diversión, café copa y puro y tal y tal. Tengo cuenta (para fines troll-stalker) y un par de amigos en chess (punto com) pero no consigo reclutarlos para el equipo, ayer pasando el rato, en lugar de hacer la siesta, le colé a un moro el maté de la coz, bonito además de tener un avatar con motivos cristianos  . Como salen banderas y avatares más de uno cancela la partida cuando lo ve .

Para jugar bien (y rascar 4 o 6 puntillos ya veis lo bajo que tengo el listón) en la bundesliga tengo que hacer una hora y media de calentamiento y habituación jugando "a toda pastilla" además de tener wifi que venga directa de router para no perder segundos por desconexiones temporales de datos móviles. Toda una historia.


----------



## propileos (8 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pinta bien, idea original, creo que es la clave para meter volumen de jugadores del foro, puedo aportar X zancos a los que participen y X·y zancos por partida ganada, más Z zancos al campeón de cada edicion y a la pacopartida de turno. Hay que promocionarlo bien, pero insisto que yo esta temporada ando desvinculado del tema.



No entiendo lo de los zancos.

La idea de la LIGA por divisiones es una propuesta, la decision final la tienen que tomar @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr que son los que organizan las competiciones de ajedrez dentro del foro.

Se podria probar a ver que tal y si no funciona volver a lo de antes, pero bueno eso es una decision suya.
Ellos llevan muchos años currandose lo de la LIGA y el BLITZ, muy bien por cierto, tienen que ser ellos los que decidan.

Si es una liga yo limitaria a una partida los enfrentamientos entre jugadores, doblevuelta yo creo que le quita empaque al torneo.
Si son grupos de 9 jugadores pues serian 8 partidas en total, a una partida por semana son 8 semanas, un par de meses.
Cada jugador jugaria 4 con blancas y 4 con negras. 
Bueno no se si es matematicamente posible, creo que si.

AH VALE ESTABAS HABLANDO DEL BULLET.
BUENO IGUAL NO ENTIENDO LO DE LOS ZANCOS.
BUENO SI NADIE DICE NADA MAS PROPONDRE A VANGILL HACERLO EL LUNES A LAS 9 DE LA NOCHE QUE ES LO QUE ME DIJO GM.

AH ESTABAS HABLANDO DEL TORNEO CON THANKS, AHORA LO ENTIENDO. 
BUENO ESO ES COMPLICADO, EN RELACION A ESO ES LO QUE YO PROPUSE DE LAS DIVISIONES DE LA LIGA, ASI LOS QUE TIENEN MENOS ELO SE SUPONE QUE JUGARIAN ENTRE ELLOS.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Jun 2022)

Propileos y yo esperando a los organizadores


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

En media hora va a comenzar el TORNEO MONEY con premios para los mejores goleadores






QUARTA MONEY 352ºCIBRAU 8.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #kuWovBOj


17 players compete in the Jun 8, 2022 QUARTA MONEY 352ºCIBRAU 8.6 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

Joder Longines te has puesto a jugar el torneo con otro equipo. 
Estamos tratando de hacer un equipo fuerte hombre, un poco de colaboracion.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Jun 2022)

Casi ganó 2 dólares por un puto puesto me cago en mi maquina...
Por jugar beodo con 50% Berserker   

@naufragodelpisito da la cara...


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Jun 2022)

@propileos como no me avisas que hay premio para los de menos de 1800???
Puedo hacerme rico   

He estado a pocos segundos de ganar muchas más, soy idiota...


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

No son dolares son reales brasileños, un euro son unos 5 reales. 
Hay un mecanismo de reparto segun los puntos que explique en su momento pero no me acuerdo como es. 
NO ACONSEJO dar el numero de cuenta para que te ingresen los reales. 
Hay una opcion elegante que es donarlo para familias necesitadas o algo asi, creo que es lo mas mejor.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No son dolares son reales brasileños, un euro son unos 5 reales.
> Hay un mecanismo de reparto segun los puntos que explique en su momento pero no me acuerdo como es.
> NO ACONSEJO dar el numero de cuenta para que te ingresen los reales.
> Hay una opcion elegante que es donarlo para familias necesitadas o algo asi, creo que es lo mas mejor.



Dame mis reales, me has robado la Ilusion y la inocencia... 
No te lo perdonare


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

Tripto yo lo de apoderarme del equipo brasileño lo he hecho por ti y por el mensa. 
Nos vamos integrando y vais los 2 un dia a jugar un torneo para alla. 
Que os presenten a las primas y a las hermanas y a las del equipo olimpico femenino de ajedrez, que igual haceis migas con alguna. 
No es lo mismo conocer a una brasileña en la playa que por este medio. 
Una brasileña formal te puede dar muchas satisfacciones y ordenar tu vida, no puedes andar borracho y durmiendo en colchones que te encuentras por ahi eternamente Tripto amigo.


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE HAY BOOMMMDESLIGA ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡












Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #OffhQ7Et


15 players compete in the Jun 9, 2022 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Casi ganó 2 dólares por un puto puesto me cago en mi maquina...
> Por jugar beodo con 50% Berserker
> 
> @naufragodelpisito da la cara...



Jeje te veo todo un pofesional jajaja en nada vas a poder vivir de esto!! Al loro con Propileos que va de buen samaritano donando lo a los necesitados ! Mira si estuviera soltero aterrizaba por allí y me casaba con 7 bestias y es una gran labor filantrópica


----------



## el mensa (9 Jun 2022)

La cuenta no, si necesita ayuda le doy un empujón bueno.


----------



## propileos (9 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA, nos quedamos cuartos y seguimos en la 13. 
Empezamos bien la BUNDESLIGA pero ahora estamos en bache, bueno ya saldremos. 
Estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria jugando. 
Agradecer sobremanera a @calopez narcotraficante @gueldos Leon @Triptolemo Marta y @el mensa su entrega y lucha, por jugar con ellos me siento en un gran equipo. 
La guerra continua el domingo con una nueva batalla.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jun 2022)

Una mañana me acerco a observar un Open Internacional de Ajedrez en IFA cerca del aeropuerto del Altet y me encontré con mi amigo y organizador del Torneo Bali Benidorm:-Hombre cuanto tiempo…por que no juegas? Nada tienes que jugar el Bali!” Yo:-uff, no puedo… la empresa y demás.”Ya te comprendo… pero te inscribo para jugar contra Kariakin,si no vienes me enfado.Y allí me encontré unos días más tarde .Éramos 20 jugadores a mi lado estaba el único jugador español y alcoyano con 2 normas de MI que le ganó a Kasparov en simultanea… Yo mire de reojo y al igual que yo jugó una siciliana demasiado teórica,pensé que no era buena opción y yo me aparte jugando una jugada extraña y eso lo hizo pensar me gusto… dio unas vueltas y llegué a una posición que pongo a calcular el camino lógico y horrorizado vi después de un cálculo de 11 jugadas de profundidad ,que me quedaba perdido! Y pensé que talento más brutal. Por suerte las mesas estaban llenas y hallé un díabolico plan y la posición estaba ganada para mí por un tiempo en profundo final de peones que costaba calcular y las mesas ya habían como 5 solo y el monstruo crecía y en final de peones y miradas de Leonxo García por si alguien le ganaba a la bestia y lo entrevistaban aparte de salir en el periódico Información.La presión me pudo y le ofreci tablas” -nichos” ……. Y me tendió la mano y firmo la plantilla .Solo 2 jugadores hicimos tablas uno con Elo Irternacional y servidor…


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jun 2022)

Nichia quería decir.


----------



## propileos (10 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Una mañana me acerco a observar un Open Internacional de Ajedrez en IFA cerca del aeropuerto del Altet y me encontré con mi amigo y organizador del Torneo Bali Benidorm:-Hombre cuanto tiempo…por que no juegas? Nada tienes que jugar el Bali!” Yo:-uff, no puedo… la empresa y demás.”Ya te comprendo… pero te inscribo para jugar contra Kariakin,si no vienes me enfado.Y allí me encontré unos días más tarde .Éramos 20 jugadores a mi lado estaba el único jugador español y alcoyano con 2 normas de MI que le ganó a Kasparov en simultanea… Yo mire de reojo y al igual que yo jugó una siciliana demasiado teórica,pensé que no era buena opción y yo me aparte jugando una jugada extraña y eso lo hizo pensar me gusto… dio unas vueltas y llegué a una posición que pongo a calcular el camino lógico y horrorizado vi después de un cálculo de 11 jugadas de profundidad ,que me quedaba perdido! Y pensé que talento más brutal. Por suerte las mesas estaban llenas y hallé un díabolico plan y la posición estaba ganada para mí por un tiempo en profundo final de peones que costaba calcular y las mesas ya habían como 5 solo y el monstruo crecía y en final de peones y miradas de Leonxo García por si alguien le ganaba a la bestia y lo entrevistaban aparte de salir en el periódico Información.La presión me pudo y le ofreci tablas” -nichos” ……. Y me tendió la mano y firmo la plantilla .Solo 2 jugadores hicimos tablas uno con Elo Irternacional y servidor…




Del equipo yo creo que solo tu y Tripto sois capaces de ver mas alla de 10 jugadas. 
Creo que hay una partida de Karpov que sacrifica la dama y da mate 23 jugadas despues. 
Yo mas de 3 jugadas no veo, a veces me tiro al rio si huelo algo pero es puro instinto.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (10 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @calopez narcotraficante entonces apuntamos el lunes a las 9, no se si @ApoloCreed @Triptolemo @NPCpremiun prefieren otro dia, ya nos diran.
> Yo el ritmo de juego lo dejaria mejor en 2+0, pero bueno a ver que se opina.
> 
> Sobre el tema de los torneos para gente con poco elo ...
> ...



La razón del torneo para gente con menos de 1300 ELO es iniciar a foreros en el ajedrez. Gente que ya lleva algún tiempo jugando se divierte con la Bundesliga, yo mismo lo hago a pesar de tener poco ELO, pero los que apenas saben mover y hacer el jaque mate pastor no tienen mucho incentivo, se verían arrollados en cada match, no es que perdieran, es que no habría partido.

En cambio, con un torneo para novatos, donde la mayoría sean jugadores con 950 ELO, se puede motivar a alguna gente a hacerse una cuenta en lichess y luego, cuando hayan mejorado, puede que terminen aficionándose a jugar con nosotros todos los jueves y domingos.

Los hilos de ajedrez en el foro serían más visitados, los nuevos jugadores abrirían otros, etc, y el equipo se verían fortalecido, aunque fuera por los upeos que tendrían estos hilos, lo cual haría que más foreros ya experimentados se diesen cuenta que hay un equipo de ajedrez en el foro.



propileos dijo:


> Lo que si se podia hacer es en la LIGA organizar divisiones, como en la liga de futbol que hay primera, segunda, tercera o como se llame ahora, y luego primera regional, segunda regional, etc, hacer la LIGA por divisiones con ascensos y descensos, pueden ser grupos de 9 por ejemplo, 4 partidas con blancas y 4 con negras, eso ya lo propuse hace tiempo, pero la decision sobre esto es del compañero @Ignadaptado.
> A nivel de organizacion yo creo que seria mas facil, sin cruces.
> 
> Si somos 40 serian 4 divisiones, 3 divisiones de 9 y una cuarta division de 13.
> ...



Marcarse una Bundesliga interna, con sus divisiones, ascensos y descensos semanales, sería brutal. De hecho, en el marco de algo así se podría introducir la liga para principiantes, que no sería una liga en sí sino que los principiantes irían comenzando desde lo más bajo, dentro de la Liga Burbuja. Estaría muy bien hacer una liga blitz así. Si se hiciera en este formato, ya no tendríamos que preocuparnos tanto de la fidelización.



NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pinta bien, idea original, creo que es la clave para meter volumen de jugadores del foro, puedo aportar X zancos a los que participen y X·y zancos por partida ganada, más Z zancos al campeón de cada edicion y a la pacopartida de turno. Hay que promocionarlo bien, pero insisto que yo esta temporada ando desvinculado del tema.



Nutrizanks a saco y convertimos a Dodoria en Bobby Fischer.


----------



## propileos (10 Jun 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> La razón del torneo para gente con menos de 1300 ELO es iniciar a foreros en el ajedrez. Gente que ya lleva algún tiempo jugando se divierte con la Bundesliga, yo mismo lo hago a pesar de tener poco ELO, pero los que apenas saben mover y hacer el jaque mate pastor no tienen mucho incentivo, se verían arrollados en cada match, no es que perdieran, es que no habría partido.
> 
> En cambio, con un torneo para novatos, donde la mayoría sean jugadores con 950 ELO, se puede motivar a alguna gente a hacerse una cuenta en lichess y luego, cuando hayan mejorado, puede que terminen aficionándose a jugar con nosotros todos los jueves y domingos.
> 
> ...




Tu iniciativa es muy buena, pero lo que veo que entiendeme si organizas un torneo sin restricciones de elo muchas veces han acudido 3 jugadores, yo el primer torneo que organice no aparecio NADIE del foro, solo Vangill y un mexicano, vas a estar preparando un torneo para -900 y luego no van a aparecer, esto es asi aunque nos duela. 

Entonces lo MAS MEJOR ,como dices tu con mucha sensatez, seria hacer LA LIGA por divisiones, pero eso ya no depende del equipo, eso es la currada anual de @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr, si ellos deciden organizar LA LIGA por divisiones y que el BLITZ sea una continuacion de LA LIGA con otro ritmo de juego eso si que seria atrayente digamos para gente con menos elo, sobretodo foreros que con el tiempo serian sacrificados en la BUNDESLIGA. 

A ver si se manifiestan los capos porque hace dias que no los veo por aqui.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Del equipo yo creo que solo tu y Tripto sois capaces de ver mas alla de 10 jugadas.
> Creo que hay una partida de Karpov que sacrifica la dama y da mate 23 jugadas despues.
> Yo mas de 3 jugadas no veo, a veces me tiro al rio si huelo algo pero es puro instinto.



Bueno la intuición creo que es el mayor don ajedrecístico,luego si las hueles vas por el buen camino…. Te observe un rato en final de damas contra un jugador fuerte que creo que le ganabas haciendo h5 tú con negras y con el Peon pasado él estaba jodido.calcular está bien pero que sean las variantes buenas y no en dirección equivocada y también antes era más joven,bueno tenemos handicaps pero tú progresión es buena. Deberías de leer el Grau y buenas partidas comentadas. Yo voy a ver si amplío un poco las aperturas


----------



## propileos (10 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno la intuición creo que es el mayor don ajedrecístico,luego si las hueles vas por el buen camino…. Te observe un rato en final de damas contra un jugador fuerte que creo que le ganabas haciendo h5 tú con negras y con el Peon pasado él estaba jodido.calcular está bien pero que sean las variantes buenas y no en dirección equivocada y también antes era más joven,bueno tenemos handicaps pero tú progresión es buena. Deberías de leer el Grau y buenas partidas comentadas. Yo voy a ver si amplío un poco las aperturas



Lo de los libros de ajedrez me da mucha pereza ya a mis años, me gustaria seguir trabajando en los TUTORIALES PACO, para que los pueda aprovecha la gente del foro tambien, lo que pasa que bueno los tengo un poco abandonados. 
Lo de Tripto no te lo digo de coña, Tripto tiene MUCHA profundidad estrategica, hace jugadas que tienen sentido 8 o 9 movimientos despues, lo que pasa que esta pensando a futuro y se deja pieza en la jugada siguiente, si corrigiera eso seria uno de los grandes.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jun 2022)

En parte tienes razón… para el ajedrez tienes que estar un poco dotado,yo no soy un genio pero después de con 13 años ser el mejor de mi pueblo,bueno jugaban en el discopub algunos . A los 22 años pise el club cajalicante y jugué contra un primera digamos un 1800 y gane! Sin estar federado nunca ,sin libros…. Es decir aunque no seas un genio tienes que tener algo de madera.


----------



## propileos (10 Jun 2022)

Bueno el torneo de bullet que propuso nuestro compañero @calopez narcotraficante he acordado con Vangill de hacerlo el viernes a las 9 de la noche de España, seria un torneo interno, creo que eso es bueno para irnos conociendo con las compañeras de Brasil, y el ritmo de juego yo creo que podria ser 2+0, aunque GM propuso 1,5 + 0, pero creo que llamaria mas a la gente el 2+0, incluso con ese medio minuto mas se podria apuntar gente que juega desde el movil que no todos tenemos sillones y mouses de gamers como el mensa. 
Serian 45 minutos seguidos sin poder ir a mear. 
Lo hariamos una vez a la semana para que agarrara empaque y el nombre del ganador aparecera en el muro del equipo. 
El premio para el ganador no hace falta que diga cual es. 

Si alguien propone otra cosa pues lo estudiamos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jun 2022)

Mi lista de foreros sería MIP,Exterriga,Hiperion,Ignadaptado,Apolocreed,Pemebe,Gueldos,knigt,Clavisto,Tío serio ,Gurney,Blubeo equipo titular y estelar. Y todos nacionales y algunos extranjeros como Trptolemo,Actor Secundario…Mensa y yo por Alicanton Propileos ya tiene un pie en Brasil… donde lo ponemos?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Con esa alineación llegamos a la quinta división por que es de cajón.ah! Ostias se me olvidaba de poner en el equipo titular muy arriba a NPCpremium!!!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Nombre del equipo Burbuja chess derroicion. Veis? Ya tenemos equipo y reservado el derecho de admisión.jejej


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Entonces lo MAS MEJOR ,como dices tu con mucha sensatez, seria hacer LA LIGA por divisiones, pero eso ya no depende del equipo, *eso es la currada anual* de @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr, si ellos deciden organizar LA LIGA por divisiones y que el BLITZ sea una continuacion de LA LIGA con otro ritmo de juego eso si que seria atrayente digamos para gente con menos elo, sobretodo foreros que con el tiempo serian sacrificados en la BUNDESLIGA.
> 
> A ver si se manifiestan los capos porque hace dias que no los veo por aqui.



lo mismo me meto donde no me llaman,pero es posible que el forero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos si se le concede poder de decision absoluto tenga interes en llevar la organizacion de algun torneo,recuerdo que tenia algun tipo de fetiche raro con ese tipo de cosas  

Eso si,este no hace dibujos chulos que dan ambientillo al torneo,cazarrr es imprescindible para eso...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo mismo me meto donde no me llaman,pero es posible que el forero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos si se le concede poder de decision absoluto tenga interes en llevar la organizacion de algun torneo,recuerdo que tenia algun tipo de fetiche raro con ese tipo de cosas
> 
> Eso si,este no hace dibujos chulos que dan ambientillo al torneo,cazarrr es imprescindible para eso...



Me pongo voluntario si es necesario, a mi pesar y con sufrimiento


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2022)

Dentro de 5 minutos comienza un nuevo torneo de heroinas, hoy no hay premios en reales, pego aqui el enlace para el que quiera jugar

HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 354ºCIBRAU10.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #GQnNLy2o


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Jun 2022)

Yo como ya expliqué a @propileos en otro hilo en verano voy a jugar poco, que con buen tiempo me da rollito estar la tarde en la doritocueva, tal vez este domingo me sacrifique para desatascar lo de la bubndes que jugar en una división de 2 digitos no mola, pero no prometo nada, y lo de brasil pues tampoco me ha motivado mucho. 
Lo del pacotorneo de @calopez narcotraficante me parece muy buena idea,


calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> La razón del torneo para gente con menos de 1300 ELO es iniciar a foreros en el ajedrez. Gente que ya lleva algún tiempo jugando se divierte con la Bundesliga, yo mismo lo hago a pesar de tener poco ELO, pero los que apenas saben mover y hacer el jaque mate pastor no tienen mucho incentivo, se verían arrollados en cada match, no es que perdieran, es que no habría partido.
> En cambio, con un torneo para novatos, donde la mayoría sean jugadores con 950 ELO, se puede motivar a alguna gente a hacerse una cuenta en lichess y luego, cuando hayan mejorado, puede que terminen aficionándose a jugar con nosotros todos los jueves y domingos.
> Los hilos de ajedrez en el foro serían más visitados, los nuevos jugadores abrirían otros, etc, y el equipo se verían fortalecido, aunque fuera por los upeos que tendrían estos hilos, lo cual haría que más foreros ya experimentados se diesen cuenta que hay un equipo de ajedrez en el foro.
> Marcarse una Bundesliga interna, con sus divisiones, ascensos y descensos semanales, sería brutal. De hecho, en el marco de algo así se podría introducir la liga para principiantes, que no sería una liga en sí sino que los principiantes irían comenzando desde lo más bajo, dentro de la Liga Burbuja. Estaría muy bien hacer una liga blitz así. Si se hiciera en este formato, ya no tendríamos que preocuparnos tanto de la fidelización.



pero va a dar curre porque es para gente que no tiene la costumbre y va a costar conseguir volumen y continuidad.


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo como ya expliqué a @propileos en otro hilo en verano voy a jugar poco, que con buen tiempo me da rollito estar la tarde en la doritocueva, tal vez este domingo me sacrifique para desatascar lo de la bubndes que jugar en una división de 2 digitos no mola, pero no prometo nada, y lo de brasil pues tampoco me ha motivado mucho.
> Lo del pacotorneo de @calopez narcotraficante me parece muy buena idea,
> 
> pero va a dar curre porque es para gente que no tiene la costumbre y va a costar conseguir volumen y continuidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085903




Lo de Brasil es un paso mas en nuestro crecimiento como GRUPO PACO AUTONOMO.
Cuando nos juntamos con los de Montreal tambien me llovieron palos y al final acabo siendo el equipo de todos.
Hay que darle una oportunidad gostosa a NXN.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Yo como ya expliqué a @propileos en otro hilo en verano voy a jugar poco, que con buen tiempo me da rollito estar la tarde en la doritocueva, tal vez este domingo me sacrifique para desatascar lo de la bubndes que jugar en una división de 2 digitos no mola, pero no prometo nada, y lo de brasil pues tampoco me ha motivado mucho.
> Lo del pacotorneo de @calopez narcotraficante me parece muy buena idea,
> 
> pero va a dar curre porque es para gente que no tiene la costumbre y va a costar conseguir volumen y continuidad.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085903



Pues pudiendo alinear a los que he citado,podemos hacer en burbuja un buen equipo.Lo otro es un delirio que están jugando digámoslo suave 3 gatos de burbuja .Yo juego por Burbuja y follaba por Brasil.Yo no pienso jugar y así pensamos los que tenemos criterio.A mi no me pastorean pues no soy oveja.


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pues pudiendo alinear a los que he citado,podemos hacer en burbuja un buen equipo.Lo otro es un delirio que están jugando digámoslo suave 3 gatos de burbuja .Yo juego por Burbuja y follaba por Brasil.Yo no pienso jugar y así pensamos los que tenemos criterio.A mi no me pastorean pues no soy oveja.



No etiendo tu postura, lo de la idea de @calopez narcotraficante es para aumentar con nuevos, evidentemente sin carrileo no van a aparecer, volumen es la base de todo equipo, claro que yo prefiero la bundes, pero no creo que a jugadores de <1300 les haga gracia, lo de la competición para ellos es importante, son muchos, y a nada que compitan muchos se pondrán en 1500 y daran el salto a la bundesliga, lo importante del equipo es la base (volumen) y en esto ese plan es cojonudo, otra cosa es el curro que va a dar, que no es facil, pero insisto que es una idea cojonuda.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No etiendo tu postura, lo de la idea de @calopez narcotraficante es para aumentar con nuevos, evidentemente sin carrileo no van a aparecer, volumen es la base de todo equipo, claro que yo prefiero la bundes, pero no creo que a jugadores de <1300 les haga gracia, lo de la competición para ellos es importante, son muchos, y a nada que compitan muchos se pondrán en 1500 y daran el salto a la bundesliga, lo importante del equipo es la base (volumen) y en esto ese plan es cojonudo, otra cosa es el curro que va a dar, que no es facil, pero insisto que es una idea cojonuda.



Es loable la lucha que iniciaste en la Bundesliga a la que me sume,pero estábamos en la 9 y más o menos a la espera de algún refuerzo.Se torcieron las cosas y se ven en 16 y se bajo rápido hasta la 13 porque llevaron al principio a lo más selecto de NXN y 2 veces a Hiperion,estaba Viulindar. Pero la marea a bajado y NXN a enviado 3 macillos y alguno hasta desconectado y porque apareció Gueldos sino se van al 6 puesto en la 13!! Anoche jugué a 3mn y casi todas perdidas por tiempo en posiciones superiores eso no es ajedrez del todo es diversión y lo acepto.Te cuento una anécdota me senté en una mesa de bar en Alicante con un amigo fuerte y empezamos a jugar a 3mn PUES EL BAR ENTERO SE QUEDÓ FLIPANDO DE LA HIPERVELOCIDAD SIN TENER NI PUTA IDEA DE AJEDREZ.Ahora si nos hubiésemos puesto el reloj a 2 horas hubiesen dicho ahí hay 2 tíos raros que para mover una FICHA se pegan media hora el interés decae en el profano en el minuto 2. Todo esto del blitz es bueno como complemento para agilizar,divertir,y promocionar el ajedrez pero no nos engañemos si no tienes una buena base ,estudio,jugar blita es empezar la casa por el tejado y los resultados van a ser nefastos. Mi amigo el citado antes empezó de pequeño y en rápidas es superior a mi ….. PERO EN LENTAS ES INFERIOR.Pero para demostrar que no es llorar que es verdad voy a insertar una partida bonita que le gane anoche a un 2175 a 3mn y una derrota que tuve con Propileos se miran las partidas y se comprenderá de que hablo.En el transcurrir de las décadas este casi viejo no tiene relevo en su pueblo,es lamentable pero cierto,nadie quiere jugar conmigo,nadie me a pedido clases,etc.Aunque HACEN BIEN PUES SOLO HUBIERA ENSEÑADO A MI HIJO. Yo pase un calvario para poder jugar.https://lichess.org/A1i24PKwmiMK


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs edilbertoos


Longines (1836) plays edilbertoos (2173) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Longines won by checkmate after 33 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Blitz Chess • Longines vs propileos


Longines (1838) plays propileos (1943) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Longines forfeits by time after 42 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

viendo estas partidas está todo dicho,cuesta crear algo en 180sg.En cuanto a mi postura pues no importa mucho. NXN es un equipo de Brasil y yo tengo para jugar en la 5 el domingo pero para mí lo divertido era lo del foro para comentar por aquí… no a podido ser.Si un día hay algo pues jugaré,mientras tanto que me esperen sentados ,acostados,etc.Muchos piensan como yo pero no lo dicen,porque pasan y es normal porque gastar energías inútilmente.Ya no estamos en el colegio podemos hablar. Ser muy amiguitos pero si veo algo que no me gusta conmigo que no cuenten.Eso de pensar que Longines jugará tarde o temprano es un error.


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No etiendo tu postura, lo de la idea de @calopez narcotraficante es para aumentar con nuevos, evidentemente sin carrileo no van a aparecer, volumen es la base de todo equipo, claro que yo prefiero la bundes, pero no creo que a jugadores de <1300 les haga gracia, lo de la competición para ellos es importante, son muchos, y a nada que compitan muchos se pondrán en 1500 y daran el salto a la bundesliga, lo importante del equipo es la base (volumen) y en esto ese plan es cojonudo, otra cosa es el curro que va a dar, que no es facil, pero insisto que es una idea cojonuda.



Longines esta a favor de la liga por divisiones, el de lo que habla es del equipo, el NXN, dice que no va a jugar en ese equipo porque es brasileño.
Yo creo que con nuestra llegada NXN ya es un equipo internacional, hay gente de Brasil, la gente del foro, gente de Montreal y de otros paises.

Estoy hablando con Ajedrez Telegrafico que nos ha apoyado en muchas BUNDESLIGAS para que coordine una division NXN PERU.
Tambien he hablado con alemanes de equipos pequeños de la BUNDESLIGA para ver si entran como NXN DEUTSCHLAND.
Pues por el momento no he conseguido nada pero estoy intentado. 

La idea es hacer un equipo fuerte que tenga vida en todos los torneos que participe y la unica forma es asi.
En la ultima BUNDESLIGA estabamos 10 pelaos, 13 inscritos pero jugando 8 escasos, eso siendo un equipo potente.

Y el problema no es que juegue poca gente, el problema es que si juega poca gente los que juegan se van descolgando y al final el equipo muere, tienes el cadaver del "sera en octubre" en el lichess @naufragodelpisito, si lo quieres ver ahi esta.

Lo que tenemos que hacer es evitar que la gente se descuelgue, hemos perdido a @Nothing a @Libertadpuebloespañol y @Viulindar hace dias que no aparece por aqui, yo creo que es mas positivo apoyarnos unos a otros y no andar metiendonos dedos en lo ojos.

Y esto te lo digo Longines con todo el cariño del mundo, que sabes que yo te tengo aprecio y se que tienes mejor fondo que cualquiera de nosotros.

No quiero que andes por los caminos predicando el apolismo, hare lo posible para que vuelvas a casa con el resto de cuñaos.


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Blitz Chess • Longines vs propileos
> 
> 
> Longines (1838) plays propileos (1943) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Longines forfeits by time after 42 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Longines que pasa con esa partida, es una partida mas a 3+0, esa partida no significa nada ni demuestra nada. 
Yo jugue contigo en la LIGA a 25+15 y me ganaste facilmente, tienes mas ajedrez que yo, lo que pasa que cada partida es un mundo. 

Carlsen se sento a jugar un dia con uno que nadie conoce su nombre y perdio. 
Y que pues. 
Es el ajedrez. 

A 3+0 ademas es mas facil que esto ocurra. 
Si lo dices porque no te gusta ese ritmo de juego bueno a mi tampoco me gusta mucho, yo ando con un movil viejo y mal internet preferiria jugar a 10+0 pero no se hacen muchos torneos a 10+0, ya haremos uno en el equipo con el tiempo, pero para eso necesitamos que el equipo sea grande. 

Longines tienes que dejar la negatividad, tu eres parte IMPORTANTE del equipo, no puedes irte asi, de esta manera.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Propileos no me refería a la calidad de cada cual,sino que es pura diversión, y acabo pensando que sin estas modalidades sería la muerte del ajedrez y si el 3mn 1mn ayuda a mantenerlo vivo pues bienvenido sea.En cuanto a tu nivel pues a subido mucho,siempre es motivo de alegría tener un rival un poco más duro. A mi aquí donde estoy he dado 2 simultaneas organizadas por el alcalde con resultado de +9=1 en ambas.Luego nadie quiere jugar conmigo.Encima creen que soy un GM o algo asi


----------



## el mensa (11 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Es loable la lucha que iniciaste en la Bundesliga a la que me sume,pero estábamos en la 9 y más o menos a la espera de algún refuerzo.Se torcieron las cosas y se ven en 16 y se bajo rápido hasta la 13 porque llevaron al principio a lo más selecto de NXN y 2 veces a Hiperion,estaba Viulindar. Pero la marea a bajado y NXN a enviado 3 macillos y alguno hasta desconectado y porque apareció Gueldos sino se van al 6 puesto en la 13!! Anoche jugué a 3mn y casi todas perdidas por tiempo en posiciones superiores eso no es ajedrez del todo es diversión y lo acepto.Te cuento una anécdota me senté en una mesa de bar en Alicante con un amigo fuerte y empezamos a jugar a 3mn PUES EL BAR ENTERO SE QUEDÓ FLIPANDO DE LA HIPERVELOCIDAD SIN TENER NI PUTA IDEA DE AJEDREZ.Ahora si nos hubiésemos puesto el reloj a 2 horas hubiesen dicho ahí hay 2 tíos raros que para mover una FICHA se pegan media hora el interés decae en el profano en el minuto 2. Todo esto del blitz es bueno como complemento para agilizar,divertir,y promocionar el ajedrez pero no nos engañemos si no tienes una buena base ,estudio,jugar blita es empezar la casa por el tejado y los resultados van a ser nefastos. Mi amigo el citado antes empezó de pequeño y en rápidas es superior a mi ….. PERO EN LENTAS ES INFERIOR.Pero para demostrar que no es llorar que es verdad voy a insertar una partida bonita que le gane anoche a un 2175 a 3mn y una derrota que tuve con Propileos se miran las partidas y se comprenderá de que hablo.En el transcurrir de las décadas este casi viejo no tiene relevo en su pueblo,es lamentable pero cierto,nadie quiere jugar conmigo,nadie me a pedido clases,etc.Aunque HACEN BIEN PUES SOLO HUBIERA ENSEÑADO A MI HIJO. Yo pase un calvario para poder jugar.https://lichess.org/A1i24PKwmiMK



Pienso lo mismo visto desde otra perspectiva, nunca he jugado en un club ni federado pero desde siempre sé que somos cuatro gatos desperdigados, en eso nos parecemos a los linces.

Aunque hay que reconocer que sin el ajedrez on line ya casi nos hubiéramos extinguido. Y con Propileos... hemos jugado bastantes partidas con gente de Montreal, muy educados y serios, también con Hank, un tipo de Virginia. Casi todos prefieren jugar rápido o tienen horarios raros, pues nada es perfecto.

Ah, se me olvidaba, la noticia del alcoyano que ganó a Kasparov también llego a este lado de los montes, la oí comentar de pequeño.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Ximo Corbi jugaba muy bien ,al igual que muchos alcoyanos.No en vano el club de Ajedrez Alcoy es el más antiguo de España y fue campeón de España en 1965.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (11 Jun 2022)

Antes todo lo rodeaba al dinero era potenciado.Por si no sabe el primer foco industrial de España fue Alcoy antes que Barcelona o Euskadi,era una auténtica potencia económica el edivició Carbonell en la explanada lo construyó el industrial alcoyano Sr Carbonell fruto de una anécdota que le paso en el Ritz Carlton.Creo que no lo dejaron hospedarse por la vestimenta y les juro en arameo que les iba constreír al lado y les iba a hacer sombra…. Y cumplió su palabra.Eclipsó la belleza del Ritz.


----------



## propileos (11 Jun 2022)

Me alegra ver el hilo con vida. 

Yo soy optimista respecto al NXN, si vuelven @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun y @Viulindar vamos a ir subiendo en la BUNDESLIGA, y si se animan a jugar por las noches, tambien estan buenos los torneos nocturnos, eso fortaleceria mucho al equipo. 
Seria un efecto llamada para mas foreros.

De vez en cuando tambien juegan @Robii @ApoloCreed @pemebe y otros eso tambien nos da mucha moral. 

Con el tiempo se puede incluso montar un foro NXN.INFO sin publicidad en el que podamos comentar nuestras pacadas, con subforos de ajedrez para los TUTORIALES PACO, tambien habria un subforo general estilo forocoches para otros temas. 

No tenemos ataduras con burbuja, vale que usamos su plataforma pero Calopez no nos ha dicho ni hola buenos dias, no nos ha apoyado en nada, siendo que le estamos generando visitas y proyeccion internacional, somos el equipo de BURBUJA pero tambien somos un GRUPO PACO AUTONOMO no dependiente de nadie.

Vamos a ver si prospera la LIGA POR DIVISIONES de @calopez narcotraficante y que eso nos sume a la gente con elos mas bajos. 
Necesitamos tener a esa base de jugadores para ser un equipo de verdad. 

Y sobretodo a ver que dicen @Ignadaptado y @Cazarr que son los que han mantenido el ajedrez vivo en BURBUJA estos años, son las piezas que pueden multiplicar al equipo y la LIGA, los lideres naturales que necesitamos para tomar un camino u otro.


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

En 5 minutos comienza la batalla del sabado a la una de la madrugada, con premios para los mejores goleadores. 






SÁBADÃOPREMIADO 355ºCIBRAU11.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #becfkRM4


25 players compete in the Jun 11, 2022 SÁBADÃOPREMIADO 355ºCIBRAU11.6 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Jun 2022)

@propileos he ganado 5trllones de reales, estoy emocionado
¿Cuantos trillones más necesito para canjearlo por una cita con hija de terrateniente Brasileiro?


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la batalla "SABADO PREMIADO" que sera recordada por ser el estreno en el NXN del gran @ApoloCreed .
Bem vindo ao time Apolo. 
Ha sido el primer forero goleador y tercer mejor goleador del equipo.
Parabens Apolo.


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos he ganado 5trllones de reales, estoy emocionado
> ¿Cuantos trillones más necesito para canjearlo por una cita con hija de terrateniente Brasileiro?



Parabens a ti tambien Tripto. 
Tu no necesitas reales para conseguir a la hija de un potentado Tripto, con tu atractivo personal sera suficiente.


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

Aqui la hija del terrateniente




¿sabes montar a caballo tripto?, tienes que ir preparao. 
Antes de ir a Brasil te pasas por Siles que @gueldos te enseñe.


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Aqui la hija del terrateniente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1087235
> 
> ...



He montado un par de veces, aunque no me gusta la idea de estar subido a un primo del jumento...

La hija muy gostosa...
Tiene más culo que el caballo... 

Prefiero un carromato...


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> He montado un par de veces, aunque no me gusta la idea de estar subido a un primo del jumento...
> 
> La hija muy gostosa...
> Tiene más culo que el caballo...
> ...



Es una mulher melancia, bueno cuando llegues alli buscas una mas fina o a tu gusto. 
Habra de todo alli, aunque yo creo que son mas bien exuberantes.
No he estado nunca por alli me guio por lo que he visto en la tele. 
Si alguien quiere dar testimonio este es el hilo.


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Es una mulher melancia, bueno cuando llegues alli buscas una mas fina o a tu gusto.
> Habra de todo alli, aunque yo creo que son mas bien exuberantes.
> No he estado nunca por alli me guio por lo que he visto en la tele.
> Si alguien quiere dar testimonio este es el hilo.



Yo he estado con varias brasileñas, una tenía el culo así y goce como un jabalí herido... 
Era mayor y los chulos albanokosobares se rieron de mi por mi elección... 
La mujer tenía dos hijos uno de 25 años creo, y estoy seguro que buenas lentejas prepararia...


----------



## propileos (12 Jun 2022)

¡¡¡¡ HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE BOOOOOOMMMDESLIGA ¡¡¡¡










Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #PpzYxeCp


11 players compete in the Jun 12, 2022 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Jun 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Por tu culpa Triptolemo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Jun 2022)

Vengo de la maratón Cinbrau do Brasil con NXN ME he colocado líder y he vencido a 6 marroquies.y le hemos arrebatado el primer puesto.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (12 Jun 2022)

@propileos pide perdón por jugar borracho, casi me tiro de lis pelis los últimos 15 minutos... 
Hemos pasado, me moderare...


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2022)

Bueno ha sido un dia intenso para el equipo.
Voy a hacer la cronica de la BUNDESLIGA.
Antes de hacer la cronica decir que Longines lleva 12 horas seguidas jugando la MARATONA.
Gracias a el y al resto de compañeros hemos lograda ganarla, ibamos todo el tiempo detras y en el ultimo minuto hemos adelantado a los marroquis por un punto.
La MARATONA ya esta en BRASIL




Le he pedido a Vangill que hable con los organizadores de la MARATONA para moverla al SABADO, asi no perjudicariamos a la BUNDESLIGA.
Como son torneos que organizan otros equipos pues la cosa es complicada, pero se va a intentar.

Respecto a la BUNDESLIGA buenas noticias tambien.
Hemos quedado terceros y por tanto ascendemos a la 12.

Estabamos 14 jugando, muchas gracias a los 14 por jugar.

Nuestro maximo goleador ha sido el compañero @calopez narcotraficante, que ha hecho un pedazo de torneo.
Felicitemosnos de tenerlo en el equipo porque es un gran compañero y un gran jugador.

Segundo nuestro compañero Vangill, que el hombre se multiplica, siempre apoyandonos, desde el primer dia, y ahora con mas fuerza ya que estamos en el mismo equipo.

Mencion especial a @Viulindar que jugo los ultimos minutos y metio a la saca 21 puntos fundamentales para el ascenso.
Un lujo de jugador, gracias Kurwa.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Jun 2022)

Es curioso… hoy si estaba fuerte le he ganado a muchos marroquíes y la última partida a una mujer que me a dado 2 puntos últimos. Los marroquíes juegan hasta que les das mate por lo general.tienen un equipo muy luchador y concentrado. En cuanto a la brasileña exuberante un 10.he logrado concentrarme.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Jun 2022)

Bueno , las 12 horas no. He guardado un tiempo de silencio por la Bundesliga


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante entonces el bullet lo pongo ya para este viernes a las 9 de la noche. 
Le pongo un ritmo de 2+0 y 45 minutos de duracion. 
Ya me daras el OK y si alguien quiere decir algo pues bienvenido, la cosa es que el torneo tenga participacion. 
Si hay que cambiar algo se cambia.


----------



## propileos (13 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno , las 12 horas no. He guardado un tiempo de silencio por la Bundesliga



El rato de la BUNDESLIGA has aprovechado para descansar, muy bien.


----------



## el mensa (13 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bueno , las 12 horas no. He guardado un tiempo de silencio por la Bundesliga



Espero que no estuvieras siguiendo mis andanzas porque si miras mucho mis partidas acabas haciéndote socio de un club de petanca o algo peor como volverte del Atleti o algo asín...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Espero que no estuvieras siguiendo mis andanzas porque si miras mucho mis partidas acabas haciéndote socio de un club de petanca o algo peor como volverte del Atleti o algo asín...



Estimado paisano,te comprendo y no desfallezcas , yo mismo caí en 10mn a 1770 hace unos años y cuando empecé la liga hace unos meses estaba en 2215 o con chessmate7777 Aguante un tiempo en 2270 y ahora estoy en 1990 o así.Es un bache típico de la luna de Valencia,la chica de la gasolinera,las imágenes de las brasileñas,bromas aparte un problema personal o bien que te vienes abajo con las derrotas…. COMO YO. Eras joven y tienes muchas distracciones y cuando juegues hazlo sin sentirte obligado,juega la pasión.JUICIO Y PLAN.CADA JUGADA QUE HA DE TENER UNA FINALIDAD.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Jun 2022)

El ajedrez muchos jugadores no profesionales piensan que solo sirve para jugar bien al ajedrez sin aplicaciones prácticas e incluso lo llegue a pensar yo mismo. Pero si te ayuda a tener una mente analítica,empiezas a detectar engaños burdos,celadas de la vida del 3 al cuarto,cuando alguien te insiste mucho o te llama más de la cuenta..Todo es sometido a análisis y básicamente con años ,nosotros al calcular con jugadas de antelación su burdo mate del Pastor no funciona porque como sabemos es malo. Nuestra mente entrenada si la aplicas a la vida,te librará de contratiempos actuales.Muchos de los cuales yo ya los sabía con 2 o 3 años de antelación…..hasta aquí puedo leer.Es que hay cosas tan simples que miro con perplejidad como la gente cae.La mejor representación la encontramos en muchas películas que alguien está jugando y de pronto sin haber visto nada el adversario le anuncia JAQUE MATE a nosotros nos causa risa porque ya lo vemos venir en nuestra partidas. Y luego la forma capturar. Las piezas que van capturar en lugar de cogerlas y dejar tu pieza….. la chocan!! Y la tiran en la casilla y luego la recogen


----------



## propileos (14 Jun 2022)

Dentro de 5 minutos comienza una nueva batalla para NXN. 
El torneo heroinas de copacabana. 
Dejo aqui el enlace.

HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 357ºCIBRAU13.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #KtZR5bTz


----------



## propileos (14 Jun 2022)

Bueno esta noche a la una de la la madrugada una nueva y cruenta batalla en COPACABANA









__





HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 358ºCIBRAU14.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #rtHi1x8R


74 players compete in the Jun 14, 2022 HERÓISeHEROÍNAS 358ºCIBRAU14.6 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. barracudaassassina takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Os esperamos


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Jun 2022)

Conducto esta final con negras.






Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el mensa (15 Jun 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Conducto esta final con negras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invita a pensar el final ese de marras. Supongo que un jugador no paco podaría bien las opciones y se centraría en lo importante para actuar en tiempo y forma. Luego estamos los pacos que nos sucede algo asín:
-- Porqué no ha frenado antes?
-- En el espacio o en el tiempo? Porque... bla, bla, bla etc.
Extracto de la peli Airbag que viene al pelo.

Aunque hay otras escenas que no tienen desperdicio, como la entrada al Big Club con su plano cenital enfocándonos a Náufrago, un servidor y Propi que perdió el anillo en el precioso culito de una mulatita, qué tiempos aquellos.



Bueno, en este vídeo no sale lo del plano cenital, muy bien tirao, pero bueno, ya lo revisáis esta noche con calma. Mientras tanto disfrutad de los minutos musicales.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Jun 2022)

Como hay un mate latente sobre d1 y un caballo sobrecargao defendiendo al alfil ejecuto primero 1….,Ad5 y hay mover el caballo y el avance b4,b3,b2 está garantizado,con alguna subvariante perdedora por medio y la torre de momento atada a la primera línea …eso en líneas generales ya veo el plan ganador


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Jun 2022)

Oye mensa que no veo el vídeo pásamelo por privado,que pone que está restringido para menores blablabla


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2022)

Esta noche a la 1 de la madrugada hay torneo en COPACABANA. 
Animate @Cosmopolita .
Todavia no hay enlace, en cuanto lo consiga lo pego. 
Hoy creo que hay reales @Triptolemo. 
Se esta haciendo su capital Tripto con el nuevo equipo.


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2022)

El viernes a las 9 de la noche TORNEO BULLET A 2+0.

Respondiendo a la iniciativa de nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero @calopez narcotraficante comenzamos una nueva saga de torneos, en esta ocasion al frenetico ritmo del 2+0.
Al que se le haga lento puede bersekear, deje abierta esa opcion.
Se podria entonces jugar a 1+0 que es otro de los ritmos que se barajaban.
Tambien deje abierta la opcion de la llama que hace mas emocionantes los torneos.

Pongo el enlace ya para que os vayais apuntando.

Con este torneo se inaugurara el palmares en el muro del equipo.
El premio sera un lote de productos L OREAL para el ganador.






__





I TORNEIO LOREALISTA Arena: Standard 2+0 rated #0KmczcmF


12 players compete in the Jun 17, 2022 I TORNEIO LOREALISTA Arena. 2+0 rated games are played during 45 minutes. IsaiasxadrezCB takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Esta noche a la 1 de la madrugada hay torneo en COPACABANA.
> Animate @Cosmopolita .
> Todavia no hay enlace, en cuanto lo consiga lo pego.
> Hoy creo que hay reales @Triptolemo.
> Se esta haciendo su capital Tripto con el nuevo equipo.



Trabajo y no puedo.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2022)

Real que me ha pasado esta cosa. Yo jugaba con negras. Esto está más perdido que perdido:







Rey h7 y yo caballo f6+.







Y entonces juegan blancas Y PIERDEN.

Es obvio lo que ha pasado, pero con semejante posición... yo es que no me rindo nunca, porque a veces el rival hace cosas WTF.


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2022)

Claro si Rh8 entonces Ta8, y luego torre por peon y mate.
Bien luchada.
Estas son posiciones a las que nunca llegara Apolo.
Muchas gracias por tu aporte, uno de los objetivos del equipo es que nadie caiga en el Apolismo.
Se lucha con furia porcina hasta el final, si esta perdida pues que te den mate.
A todo esto @Edu.R unete al equipo, estamos en plena ebullicion gostosa.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Claro si Rh8 entonces Ta8, y luego torre por peon y mate.
> Bien luchada.
> Estas son posiciones a las que nunca llegara Apolo.
> Muchas gracias por tu aporte, uno de los objetivos del equipo es que nadie caiga en el Apolismo.
> ...



Me lo pensaré, a veces algún día entre semana para desconectar me echo partidas blitz de máximo 5 minutos, nada más. No estoy para meterme en muchos jaleos.

Sé que en el foro hay buena cantera de foreros jugadores de ajedrez, por eso he puesto este ejemplo, me parece brutal que sea mate y victoria para las blances (en varias jugadas), y al final el rival se acabe encerrando y ahorcándose el solito, con victoria para las negras.


----------



## propileos (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Me lo pensaré, a veces algún día entre semana para desconectar me echo partidas blitz de máximo 5 minutos, nada más. No estoy para meterme en muchos jaleos.
> 
> Sé que en el foro hay buena cantera de foreros jugadores de ajedrez, por eso he puesto este ejemplo, me parece brutal que sea mate y victoria para las blances (en varias jugadas), y al final el rival se acabe encerrando y ahorcándose el solito, con victoria para las negras.



Hombre pues jugamos BUNDESLIGA los jueves y domingos a las 8 de la tarde, despues todos los dias a la una de la madrugada hay torneo en Copacabana, y ahora hemos estrenado un bullet el viernes a las 9 de la noche. 
Tu de momento apuntate al equipo y luego juegas un rato de cualquier torneo que te venga bien. 
Juegas un par de partidas y te sales, la idea es que los foreros jueguen y hagan equipo. 
Estamos aqui unos pocos luchando para que esto no se muera, toda ayuda es bien recibida. 
El enlace al equipo esta en el primer post.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Real que me ha pasado esta cosa. Yo jugaba con negras. Esto está más perdido que perdido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mande! Por que pierden? Rg6 de nuevo y ya sea Cg8 o Re7 viene Tb6,y se acabo pero para ti.Si bien la celada a sido ingeniosa,tampoco me hagas mucho caso que yo juego en equipo suplente.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Jun 2022)

Por cierto,etiquetáis a Apolocreed por ser caballero y abandonar cuando toca.En que lo que llamáis furia porcina es arrastrarse Y faltar el respeto al rival.Y alguna vez os funciona!! Creemos ejemplo…. Yo recuerdo que solo el profano hacía el ridiculo de esta manera.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mande! Por que pierden? Rg6 de nuevo y ya sea Cg8 o Re7 viene Tb6,y se acabo pero para ti.Si bien la celada a sido ingeniosa,tampoco me hagas mucho caso que yo juego en equipo suplente.



Porque el tipo ha jugado Rh8 y se ha hecho el harakiri. Quería coronar a toda costa, y eso le ha costado la partida.  Yo me he quedado loquísimo jugando.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Porque el tipo ha jugado Rh8 y se ha hecho el harakiri. Quería coronar a toda costa, y eso le ha costado la partida.  Yo me he quedado loquísimo jugando.



Es un mate bonito! Te felicito porque como decía Lasker: - nada más difícil que ganar una partida ganada! Oye que nick tienes en lichess?


----------



## propileos (16 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Por cierto,etiquetáis a Apolocreed por ser caballero y abandonar cuando toca.En que lo que llamáis furia porcina es arrastrarse Y faltar el respeto al rival.Y alguna vez os funciona!! Creemos ejemplo…. Yo recuerdo que solo el profano hacía el ridiculo de esta manera.



Este debate lo tenemos todos los meses.
No toca abandonar nunca si no quieres.
Si la partida esta ganada por parte del otro pues que te la gane ¿que problema hay?

La furia porcina es luchar, luchar no es arrastrarse.
Que es mas elegante abandonar cuando el otro tiene ventaja clara, pues si, pero no es el espiritu del equipo.

Hablando de otras cosas he denunciado a la guardia civil a un marroqui en el torneo del money, el tio con un elo de 1800 ha quedado segundo.
La ultima partida la ha jugado conmigo y se ha dejado todas las piezas, o se ha relajado mucho o ha desconectado el aparato.
El tio ademas con varias piezas de menos me pedia tablas sin parar, mas que sospechoso el man.

Dejo aqui la direccion de lichess a la que hay que escribir cuando observeis cosas raras.






Register • lichess.org


Free online chess server. Play chess in a clean interface. No registration, no ads, no plugin required. Play chess with the computer, friends or random opponents.




lichess.org





No os de pena denunciar, si lichess considera que no hay motivo de sospecha y el colega que sea juega limpio pues adelante, no pasa nada porque revisen partidas.

Lo malo de esta gente que se hace una cuenta nueva y ya esta.

Deberian exigir un minimo alto de partidas para jugar torneos, alto me refiero a mas de mil.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Jun 2022)

Mi fuel interno me decía no ES POSIBLE


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Jun 2022)

La tabla habla por sí sola!! Y yo ya lo sabía . Pero me he molestado en mirar y es peor de lo que pensaba …..resulta que los mejores foreros de burbuja podrían formar parte de la selección absoluta!!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Jun 2022)

Ahora pondré la tabla de nuestro odiado país que denostamos tanto!!


----------



## Triptolemo (16 Jun 2022)

Ayer falle porque pusieron el anuncio tarde, estube bebiendo café pero a las tantas vi que nada sucedía y me puse a otras cosas...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Jun 2022)

Ahora modo patriotic on.Prácticamente Arturo Pomar el único GM de Europa Occidental,sin medios,sin libros , sin Analistas en ESTOCOLMO 1962 estuvo al borde de pasar a candidatos!! Hasta el mismísimo Fischer exclamó:- Pobre cartero español con lo bien que juegas y volverás a pegar sellos en correos!!.Y en la actualidad Paco Vallejo ES UN MANTA y podría haber subido a 3 o 4 del mundo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Jun 2022)

Resulta que amigo el 2 veces subcampeón absoluto de Alicante,pues por cuestiones de trabajo no tenia Elo Internacional pues antes había que jugar un torneo de 9 días y le era imposible. En un Open Internacional a los que no teníamos elo nos pusieron por orden alfabético y él era como un MI aparte el mejor teórico de Aperturas de la provincia lo emparejan en primera ronda con GM Alfonso Romero en semirrapidas 25mn ,mi amigo con negras una Francesa muy teórica,jugada 18 dentro de la teoría y mi colega 1mn consumido y Romero 15mn…. Y según confeso buscó desviarse y lo consiguió y acabó ganando y preguntándole a mi amigo alucinadoero tú no tienes Elo?? Por lo menos deberías ser un 2400! El error de mi amigo fue pienso yo jugar a tan alta velocidad enseñando sus cartas,si hubiera ralentizado igual el entonces 2550 hubiera picado hasta la secuencia completa teórica….


----------



## propileos (16 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ayer falle porque pusieron el anuncio tarde, estube bebiendo café pero a las tantas vi que nada sucedía y me puse a otras cosas...




Lo siento @Triptolemo , te pido disculpas, es que a veces no ponen el enlace del torneo hasta poco antes de comenzar.
No depende de nuestro equipo, eso es problema del organizador que es el equipo CIBRAU.
De todas formas a la 1 de la madrugada siempre hay torneo, si entras al muro del equipo a esa hora ya aparece el enlace.

La MARATONA se juega los domingos y es de 2 de la tarde a 2 de la madrugada.


----------



## propileos (16 Jun 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE

¡¡¡¡ BOOOOOMMMDESLIGA ¡¡¡¡ 












Lichess Liga 12B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #j8R39jMn


10 players compete in the Jun 16, 2022 Lichess Liga 12B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (16 Jun 2022)

Por cierto que pasa con estos foreros que aparecen de repente como que van a jugar escriben 2 o 3 post y luego desaparecen para siempre. 
A veces pienso que son todos multinicks del pato.


----------



## Tio_Serio (16 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE
> 
> ¡¡¡¡ BOOOOOMMMDESLIGA ¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Chiste con muy poco estilo y clase; avisados estáis.



- .. ej que si no se me llena el shawarma de mojcas!


----------



## propileos (17 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Quedamos segundos y por tanto subimos a la division 11.
Hoy era festivo en Brasil y han podido jugar muchos compañeros de alli, la verdad que hemos presentado un equipo poderoso. 

Estabamos inscritos 25 jugadores, ese es el mejor dato de todos. 
El objetivo del equipo es que sea un equipo vivo con mucha participacion. 
Al menos que estemos mas de 10 en cada BUNDESLIGA. 
Hoy se ha conseguido de sobra. 

Los ascensos estan muy bien, y sirven para coger moral, pero el objetivo del equipo no es conseguir victorias. 
No renunciamos a ellas y nos esforzaremos para conseguirlas, pero como he dicho antes este equipo tiene un claro caracter PACO, no somos un equipo de elite, somos un equpo de cuñaos. 

Nos apoyan jugadores que pueden codearse con GRANDES MAESTROS, eso es flipante, y ojala esten siempre con nosotros pero el equipo nuestro es el equipo del FORO y ha nacido para que jueguen en el todos los foreros que les gusta el ajedrez. 

Por eso que realmente se extraña a @naufragodelpisito @Nothing @pemebe @Clavisto @ApoloCreed @Actor Secundario Bob @Gurney @Cazarr @Hiperión y tantos otros, y es una gran alegria cuando juegan con nosotros. 

Hoy nos apoyo @NPCpremiun, nos alegramos mucho de verte otra vez en la BUNDESLIGA, a ver cuando puede volver a enriquecer el hilo con sus analisis, de los que siempre se aprende. 

Como maximo goleador del equipo hoy quedo nuestro compañero de Rio de Janeiro @Viulindar, un megacrack, gracias Kurwa. 

Segundo nuestro compañero de Brasil Georgiunn, otro fenomeno, espero que la gente se vaya conociendo poco a poco dentro del equipo. 
Mañana tenemos el I TORNEO LOREALISTA, con ese fin. 
Es a las 9 de la noche, son 45 minutos, bueno por socializar un poco, y ademas el ganador se lleva un lote de productos L OREAL que una marca de calidad, un poco mas alla de los productos PACO que promocionamos siempre. 

Bueno tercero fue nuestro compañero de Peru Renzo, otro lujo, hace unos dias estaba disputando un torneo en LAS VEGAS, jugo entre otros con Nyzhnyk, el jugador numero 43 del mundo ELO FIDE, que por cierto no gano. 

Si os apetece saludarlo por lichess, ademas de un extraordinario jugador es una gran persona, el equipo puede aprender mucho de el. 

Y bueno pues los otros 22 jugadores disputando todo con furia pocina, como corresponde. 
Gracias a todos por apoyar al equipo.


----------



## el mensa (17 Jun 2022)

Ayer sin estar contento del todo, muchas cosas de mi juego son mejorables incluida la conexión a internet y su puta madre, va bastante peor que el año pasado, malditas antenas, me lo pasé bien. 

Aquí la siempre liante y venenosa siciliana cerrada que me da posibilidades de ganar a gente de más nivel teórico: 








Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs pablo_soliz


Hermes1277 (1366) plays pablo_soliz (1910) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Nada del otro mundo, ejecución de la combinación de mate impecable, y eso que era largo de ver pero se intuye flotando en el ambiente.

Y luego la típica partida profundamente desmoralizante para el bersekero incauto a 3+2, unas tablas. 








Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs MAUTITUD


Hermes1277 (1387) plays MAUTITUD (2124) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Game is a draw after 64 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Bueno, los análisis de estas partidas a tiempos cortos son bastante prescindibles pero en pos de limar fallos me voy a mirar las catástrofes que tuve a ver si me aclaro con las jugaditas tranquilas y posicionales enfocadas a jugar a toda pastilla. Hay que sacar provecho de hablar con uno mismo siempre y cuando las voces interiores no inciten a matar gente.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Ayer sin estar contento del todo, muchas cosas de mi juego son mejorables incluida la conexión a internet y su puta madre, va bastante peor que el año pasado, malditas antenas, me lo pasé bien.
> 
> Aquí la siempre liante y venenosa siciliana cerrada que me da posibilidades de ganar a gente de más nivel teórico:
> 
> ...



Mensaaaa!!! Estás loco mira que jugar así de kamikaze contra mi Alekhine! En lugar de proteger el valioso alfil lo lanzas como un puñal a f7….que jevi. Jajaja


----------



## el mensa (17 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mensaaaa!!! Estás loco mira que jugar así de kamikaze contra mi Alekhine! En lugar de proteger el valioso alfil lo lanzas como un puñal a f7….que jevi. Jajaja



Y la dama paseando por ahí a las primeras de cambio... Un "de perdidos al río" en plan estratégico, pienso "ahora que me he metido en un lío y este se sabe la continuación teórica de mi cagada, le tiro el álfil a la cabeza y que calcule con la mitad de tiempo y sin incremento a ver si tiene pelotas". 

Salió el plan demasiado bien, rateando con premoves con el rey perseguido por medio tablero. Claro, la ausencia de torres y damas lo permitió, el tipo se ciñó a la teoría de cambiarlas y simplificar... eso funciona siempre en partidas largas, en cortas si se llega a penaltis es una lotería.


----------



## propileos (17 Jun 2022)

HOY A LAS 9 DE LA NOCHE

I TORNEIO LOREALISTA 

TORNEO DEL EQUIPO, EL GANADOR RECIBIRA UN LOTE DE PRODUCTOS L OREAL. 

PEGO AQUI EL ENLACE, GRACIAS POR PARTICIPAR.

I TORNEIO LOREALISTA Arena: Standard 2+0 rated #0KmczcmF


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Jun 2022)

Creo que para ti es una excelente oportunidad ya que eres un gran jugador me parece que a cualquier modalidad,espero tengas un buen desempeño.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino el I TORNEIO LOREALISTA, que ha ganado nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero Leonberbiz. 
Lo felicitamos desde aqui. 
He recibido sugerencias para cambiar el ritmo del torneo. 
Lo que podemos hacer es alternar el LOREALISTA a 2+0 con otro torneo a 4+0, un viernes el LOREALISTA y al otro el torneo a 4+0. 
Yo creo que 45 minutos esta bien, es un torneo interno para socializar, no creo que sea necesario estar hora y media seguida jugando que todos tenemos cosas que hacer.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Pido disculpas públicas por haberle ganado a 2mn en el torneo LOREAL por que ellos lo valen a mi amigo y paisano Mensa , perdón amigo pero no hagas mucho caso … es ajedrez basura,como las hipotecas jeje. Bueno he tenido el orgullo y satisfacción de darle un mate al granCapo Vangil . Yel amego Propileos se le ha aparecido 2 veces la virgen del Pilar pero tiene rapidez y mucha potra el lugarteniente de Vangil.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno ya termino el I TORNEIO LOREALISTA, que ha ganado nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero Leonberbiz.
> Lo felicitamos desde aqui.
> He recibido sugerencias para cambiar el ritmo del torneo.
> Lo que podemos hacer es alternar el LOREALISTA a 2+0 con otro torneo a 4+0, un viernes el LOREALISTA y al otro el torneo a 4+0.
> Yo creo que 45 minutos esta bien, es un torneo interno para socializar, no creo que sea necesario estar hora y media seguida jugando que todos tenemos cosas que hacer.



Ni sete ocurra subirlo a 10mn! Que os veo en pelotas jeje. Y aparece Ignadaptado,Gueldos,Clavisto,etc y se os jode el invento.Es broma,es broma quien soy yo para discutir a las autoridades


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ni sete ocurra subirlo a 10mn! Que os veo en pelotas jeje. Y aparece Ignadaptado,Gueldos,Clavisto,etc y se os jode el invento.Es broma,es broma quien soy yo para discutir a las autoridades




Jugabamos el TORNEO PACO SUIZO a 10 minutos en tiempos, la verdad que era un gran torneo, te escojonabas en el chat porque la gente comentaba las pacadas, el mensa era el capo en ese chat, tu no estabas, no se por donde andabas. 
Lo que pasa que se iba a las 2 horas ese torneo.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Jun 2022)

Hoy jesus33 el que reparte el pan en el torneo se ha marchado sin mis 5 reales... 
No se si ha cagar o le ha llamado el cartero o algo...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Uff


propileos dijo:


> Jugabamos el TORNEO PACO SUIZO a 10 minutos en tiempos, la verdad que era un gran torneo, te escojonabas en el chat porque la gente comentaba las pacadas, el mensa era el capo en ese chat, tu no estabas, no se por donde andabas.
> Lo que pasa que se iba a las 2 horas ese torneo.



uff! Yo he tenido una vida muy movida… pero ya que lo comentas yo ya estaba inscrito en burbuja y en lichess también y me puse a ver ellos y me digo pero si tengo el elo más alto de burbuja! en aquel momento claro, pues me dije estaré atento ,pero se me paso por un día la anterior liga y bueno espere y jugué está la vll,la primera …. Y tal vez la última,no compensa demasiado tuve un Blunderazo épico con Blubbeo (dama por torre jaque y se acabo,tuve un accidente con Triptolemo , y eso me llevo al límite llegando a cuartos de mala manera pienso que de no tocarme Hiperion hubiese llegado a semifinales pues en ese momento era a mi parecer más fuerte que Fredy o lguizani.Aunque todo esto es especulativo ya que soy muy despistado.


----------



## el mensa (18 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pido disculpas públicas por haberle ganado a 2mn en el torneo LOREAL por que ellos lo valen a mi amigo y paisano Mensa , perdón amigo pero no hagas mucho caso … es ajedrez basura,como las hipotecas jeje. Bueno he tenido el orgullo y satisfacción de darle un mate al granCapo Vangil . Yel amego Propileos se le ha aparecido 2 veces la virgen del Pilar pero tiene rapidez y mucha potra el lugarteniente de Vangil.



Ayer jugamos una partida?  Voy a revisarlo, creo que no, a saber... A no, es un error, el que me ganó es Propileos.

Bueno, no gané ni una partida ni a bersekeros con un minuto. Creo que apreté a un 2000 y a Vangill le estaba jugando bien hasta que casi al mismo tiempo cuelgo la dama y la conexión se marca un black out de 15 segundos, aun así seguí moviendo a la ciega porque aunque las jugadas entraban no se actualizaban, al volver a verse tampoco estaba tan mal dada la situación. Joder, lo malo es que lo estaba intuyendo pero no lo hice, jugada 20 podía apartar la dama con jaque, los tiempos ajustados, Vangill hubiera sudado sangre para ganarme y no estoy seguro:








Bullet Chess • Vangill vs Hermes1277


Vangill (1987) plays Hermes1277 (989) in a rated Bullet (2+0) game of chess. Hermes1277 forfeits by time after 34 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Aquí la del 2000 que se vió negro como una paella:








Bullet Chess • macgyversp vs Hermes1277


Hermes1277 (974) plays macgyversp (2075) in a rated Bullet (2+0) game of chess. Hermes1277 forfeits by time after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org






Joder, es divertido jugar siendo tan irregular, hago partidas de pena mezcladas con interesantes. Me pasa lo mismo que ligando en mis años mozos.


----------



## el mensa (18 Jun 2022)

Joder con la partida del 2000, tengo 4 match balls y no lo ejecuto, ya estoy desmoralizado y cabreado, ala.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Joder con la partida del 2000, tengo 4 match balls y no lo ejecuto, ya estoy desmoralizado y cabreado, ala.



Dale mate!! Dale. … Fa molta calo tens que ferte una paloma después!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Bullet Chess • Chessmate7777 vs Vangill


Chessmate7777 (1527) plays Vangill (1994) in a rated Bullet (2+0) game of chess. Chessmate7777 won by checkmate after 9 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Jeje mensa!! Mate en 9 a tu nuevo jefe


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

A ver que Vangill esta con nosotros desde el principio de los tiempos, lo que dice Mensa que se te escapan vivos gente de +2000 no es raro, es gente que tiene recursos a lo que se suma nuestra vision paco, parece que la partida la tienes ganada y se inventan algo, a mi me ha pasado miles de veces.

Por cierto le he comentado a Vangill de recuperar el TORNEO PACO SUIZO los sabados por la tarde a 10+0, pero para eso necesitamos mas de 10 jugadores, si no lichess te corta el suizo, a ver que escriban aqui los que pueden jugarlo.

Yo hablare con Metaldog y Olaf que tambien lo jugaban.

A ver si lo podemos recuperar, escribir en el hilo los que vayan a jugarlo.


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## el mensa (18 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Jeje mensa!! Mate en 9 a tu nuevo jefe



Has cambiado de cuenta? Entonces creo que si jugamos ayer.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy jesus33 el que reparte el pan en el torneo se ha marchado sin mis 5 reales...
> No se si ha cagar o le ha llamado el cartero o algo...



El torneo de los reales es esta noche @Triptolemo 






SábadãoPremiado 362ºCIBRAU18.6 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #8rQ4SxKq


3 players compete in the Jun 18, 2022 SábadãoPremiado 362ºCIBRAU18.6 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (18 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A ver que Vangill esta con nosotros desde el principio de los tiempos, lo que dice Mensa que se te escapan vivos gente de +2000 no es raro, es gente que tiene recursos a lo que se suma nuestra vision paco, parece que la partida la tienes ganada y se inventan algo, a mi me ha pasado miles de veces.
> 
> Por cierto le he comentado a Vangill de recuperar el TORNEO PACO SUIZO los sabados por la tarde a 10+0, pero para eso necesitamos mas de 10 jugadores, si no lichess te corta el suizo, a ver que escriban aqui los que pueden jugarlo.
> 
> ...



Cuenta con mi azada, digo


propileos dijo:


> A ver que Vangill esta con nosotros desde el principio de los tiempos, lo que dice Mensa que se te escapan vivos gente de +2000 no es raro, es gente que tiene recursos a lo que se suma nuestra vision paco, parece que la partida la tienes ganada y se inventan algo, a mi me ha pasado miles de veces.
> 
> Por cierto le he comentado a Vangill de recuperar el TORNEO PACO SUIZO los sabados por la tarde a 10+0, pero para eso necesitamos mas de 10 jugadores, si no lichess te corta el suizo, a ver que escriban aqui los que pueden jugarlo.
> 
> ...



Cuenta con mi azada, digooo, espada.
@Ignadaptado , llama a la caballería pesada de partidas lentas.
@Tio_Serio y @ApoloCreed tendrán una buena ocasión para desquitarse de mi porque se supone que estoy en baja forma. La ocasión la pintan calvopez.


----------



## Ignadaptado (18 Jun 2022)

A diez minutos sí me apuntaría, ¿a qué hora es?


----------



## Tio_Serio (18 Jun 2022)

Hola!
Yo el suizo a 10 lo jugaría, pero sábados tarde suelen ser las quedadas del grupillo granaino, así que a menos que se dejen para septiembre por el calor y la caída de asistencia, voy a ser baja como de costumbre.

Y quería comentar que algo pasa con las citas de propileos, el sistema no me avisa. Sin embargo la última que hizo el mensa si me llegó.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Has cambiado de cuenta? Entonces creo que si jugamos ayer.



Todavía tengo a Longines,le tengo mucho sentimentalismo, pero quiero fabricarme un nick para una nueva era. La era de las aperturas este invierno prepararé en algunas mesas los tableros de madera y desempolvar todas las aperturas y mejorar la técnica ,he descubierto que la gente esquiva las aperturas! He planteado la Petrov y casi nadie entra, la Grunfeld ni de coña,unido a que muchos jugadores les faltan conceptos incluso de 2500. Yo tengo 70 informadores por poner un ejemplo hay que estudiar duro y tengo que hacerlo porque me siento todavía bien , bueno tengo un bache debido a líos de la vida. Os animo a que lo intentéis…. Y lo de Paco,es según nuestra actitud.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Venga échale! Pero mejor el próximo sábado aunque me da igual,cuando queráis ya que la Bundesliga no la pienso jugar.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

BUENO COMENZAMOS YA, A LAS 7 DE LA TARDE, LICHESS NO ME DEJA ENVIAR MENSAJES A TODOS LOS MIEMBROS ENTONCES SOLO LO PUEDO PEGAR AQUI.





__





I TORNEIO PACO TROPICAL by NXN: Standard 10+0 #d6XMmQwO


12 players compete in the Jun 18, 2022 I TORNEIO PACO TROPICAL swiss tournament organized by NXN. Leonberbiz takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Joder! Ahora que voy de tenis hasta arriba! Bueno,me pasa por hablar…. Voy a beberme un litro de café.


----------



## propileos (18 Jun 2022)

Se me olvidaba el premio para el ganador es un balon de playa o un tanga de tigre/leopardo/dalmata, dejamos atras los jamones y nos adaptamos a nuestra nueva realidad.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Jun 2022)

Eres un cavron Propileos! A traicion…


----------



## tucco (18 Jun 2022)

¿No hay ningún hilo del Torneo de Candidatos?


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Eres un cavron Propileos! A traicion…



Longines pero que culpa tengo yo que no te funcione la aplicacion.
Cuando has movido pieza te quedaban 3 minutos y yo te he escrito en el chat del torneo que esperaba a mover pieza hasta tener yo 3 minutos y asi jugabamos los 2 con el mismo tiempo.
Pero te has rendido y te has ido.
Si me hubieras dicho paso de jugar a 3 minutos dame tablas, yo te hubiera dado tablas.

En los suizos no es raro que pasen estas cosas, que no te aparezcan las piezas o que muevas y a ti te aparezca como movida la pieza y en realidad el programa no haya recibido la orden.
Para estos casos lo que hay que hacer es salir, cerrar la aplicacion y volver a entrar.
En un torneo a 10 minutos es una putada pero se puede hacer.

Ah ok que tu post era de antes de empezar.
Bueno lo he puesto ya para hacerlo simetrico con el LOREALISTA.

El viernes sera el II LOREALISTA y el sabado el II PACO TROPICAL.


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2022)

tucco dijo:


> ¿No hay ningún hilo del Torneo de Candidatos?



@Ignadaptado esta escribiendo en el HILO DE LA LIGA, pero si quiere escribir aqui por mi bien. 

Aqui esta el enlace a la pagina de wikipedia con los resultados y la clasificacion

Torneo de Candidatos de 2022 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Yo intentare subir alguna partida a los TUTORIALES PACO, o si alguien quiere comentar alguna partida por aqui pues estupendo.


----------



## el mensa (19 Jun 2022)

EL MENSA NEWS. Diario independiente de los almuerzos pantagruélicos.

ÚLTIMA HORA: Oleada de robos de cobre y fibra óptica en Alicante.
"Estaba jugando unos bullets on line con los colegas cuando veo lo que parecía una serpiente muy gorda saliendo de una tubería perseguida por dos rhumanoides, al poco la conexión se fué a la porra, el perro salió corriendo con la funda de mis gafas de sol entre los dientes mientras el gato nos miraba a todos con cara de ascopena", nos cuenta un testigo presencial. 

National Geografic ultima sus preparativos para rodar documentales en Zaragoza. "Nos centraremos en el paisanaje que está muy atrasado, creo que aquí todavía fusilan a gente", afirma el director de fotografía. Aquí vemos un extracto de las primeras grabaciones:


Encuentran alioli sin salmonella en un chiringuito de Roquetas de Mar. "Es un escándalo, me siento estafado" afirma un tío muy serio que pidió el plato estrella de calamares avivados con larvas de mosca y alioli de efectos laxantes efectivos y definitivos.

Ya hay fecha para la "Apolo 1-1 world challenguer. Se celebrará el 28 de diciembre en el Hotel Las cuatro hermanas de Sagunto. "Es un punto geográfico medio entre los jugadores españoles y además incluye entrada gratuita al club París donde se reúne "la cremé de la cremé" intelectual de la zona". A pocos votos se quedó la candidatura conjunta del Liceo Alicantino y el club Don Ángelo, "había que coger el coche para las tertulias posteriores y eso resta afluencia", aclaran los organizadores.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Jun 2022)

Mira Mensa lo tercermundistas que somos,y tengo 3 conexiones más.Esta de arriba fibra y 1 giga.


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno el I TORNEO PACO TROPICAL, como no podia ser de otra manera, resulto muy accidentado. 

Estabamos 12 inscritos, la mitad no estaba. 
El mensa no pudo jugar por problemas con el internet por lo que veo en las noticias. 
Y Longines abandono el torneo jurando en hebrero y arameo porque pensaba que estaba siendo boicoteado desde Zaragoza. 
No sabemos todavia quien gano el torneo. 
Espero que se aclaren las cosas y todo vuelva a la normalidad PACO.

El equipo esta VIVO, participa en muchos torneos, tiene muchos jugadores y esta creciendo. 
Espero que @el mensa y @naufragodelpisito sigan en el equipo, porque tampoco se podria entender el equipo sin ellos. 
Ya iremos arreglando los problemas que surjan, si hay que cambiar algo se cambia, si alquien piensa que nos podriamos organizar mejor o empezar desde 0 y quiere tomar el timon pues adelante, yo saldre de la organizacion y le apoyare todo lo que pueda como un soldado mas del equipo.


----------



## propileos (19 Jun 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE

¡¡¡¡ BUNDESLIGA ¡¡¡¡









Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #ntFe4qAn


17 players compete in the Jun 19, 2022 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Buenas noticias, quedamos segundos y subimos a la division 10. 

Nos perjudica la MARATONA, pero por lo visto la jugamos si o si y no se puede cambiar de dia. 
Estabamos 13 inscritos, la mayoria activos, bueno, esta bien. 

Espero que conforme vayamos subiendo de categoria a nuestros goleadores les parezca mas atractivo el torneo. 
Somos un equipo grande, con muchos dosmiles, creo que nos da para llegar a segunda division. 

Bueno como maximo anotador del equipo quedo nuestro compañero @Viulindar, que es el actual referente del equipo sin duda. 
Nos ha llevado de la 13 a la 10 de un tiron, gracias Kurwa. 

Segundo ha sido nuestro compañero Ajedrez Telegrafico, que lleva ya mucho tiempo con nosotros y nos ha apoyado en numerosas batallas. 
Un jugador de gran categoria, Gracias Ajedrez. 

Y tercero nuestro compañero de Brasil Guardiola al que ya he felicitado por el chat de lichess, nuestros compañeros de Brasil son gente cordial, os invito a hablar con ellos si teneis ocasion. 

Bueno los otros 10 luchandolas todas con furia porcina. 
Gracias a todos por jugar. 

Pego aqui el resultado final


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2022)

Estos son los proximos torneos del equipo


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2022)

Vale, a ver si me lo aprendo y hago un gif, lo colgare en el TUTORIAL PACO de aperturas con peon de dama.
Despues de hacer el gif nos podemos poner las pilas todos y llevarlo a la practica en la BUNDESLIGA y los otros torneos.
Aviso a la peña para que se lo mire y debatamos.


Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2022)

Estoy mirando la partida

¿donde se gana la dama negra con el ataque levitsky?

Mira te hablo como amigo, no veo yo a nuestros PACOS (yo incluido) sin enrocarse y lanzando los peones contra el enroque corto de un 2500. 
Habra que pulir esto.


----------



## propileos (20 Jun 2022)

Mañana me compro una botella de SOBERANO y a por ellos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Estos son los proximos torneos del equipo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1096870






Torneo presencial al fresquito manda.
Tableros de granito en las mesas del parque mandan.
Palizón que nos van a meter los de la Zubia, también manda.


----------



## propileos (21 Jun 2022)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1097217
> 
> 
> Torneo presencial al fresquito manda.
> ...



No haceis el entreno en la BUNDESLIGA y luego os gana cualquier zubiano.


----------



## propileos (21 Jun 2022)

Me ha enviado Lotfi fotos de la gente de Montreal jugando en los parques. 
Los toldos no se si los pone el ayuntamiento o ellos mismos.


----------



## Tio_Serio (21 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No haceis el entreno en la BUNDESLIGA y luego os gana cualquier zubiano.



Es la escuela zubiética, famosa en el mundo entero.


----------



## el mensa (21 Jun 2022)

Hace tiempo tuve una idea de negocio para mi terrenito, hacer una ludoteca para biegos, con espacio para juegos de mesa, huertecitos para hortaliza, bar, piscina, etc. 

El problema es hacerlo todo en negro porque no me gusta trabajar para que el enemigo se quede todos los beneficios excepto unos 1.500 euros/mes limpios. La verdad, no se como lo hacen, la inmensa mayoría de negocios para autómomos y pymes rondan esa media, casualidad, no lo creo.


----------



## propileos (21 Jun 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Hace tiempo tuve una idea de negocio para mi terrenito, hacer una ludoteca para biegos, con espacio para juegos de mesa, huertecitos para hortaliza, bar, piscina, etc.
> 
> El problema es hacerlo todo en negro porque no me gusta trabajar para que el enemigo se quede todos los beneficios excepto unos 1.500 euros/mes limpios. La verdad, no se como lo hacen, la inmensa mayoría de negocios para autómomos y pymes rondan esa media, casualidad, no lo creo.



Los autonomos que siguen vivos estan haciendo años para jubilarse y chapar. 
Ni se te ocurra meterte en negocios Mensa. 
Y no te muevas mucho porque si detectan movimientos te empuran por rentas no declaradas.


----------



## propileos (22 Jun 2022)

El jueves en la BUNDESLIGA jugamos otra vez contra nuestro amigo Guliyev.

GM titan00013 (2712)

Por lo visto vive en Francia.
Yo lo he saludado un par de veces pero no me ha contestado.



Ya no lo quiero escribir mas no vaya a ser que me chape la cuenta lichess por acoso.
Escribele algo en valenciano Mensa a ver que te dice.


----------



## propileos (22 Jun 2022)

Estos son los proximos torneos.
Acordarse de mirar el muro del equipo porque ahora tenemos muchos torneos y no se puede avisar de todos.


----------



## propileos (23 Jun 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE

BOOOMMMDESLIGA











Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #JYXahtZY


10 players compete in the Jun 23, 2022 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## el mensa (23 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El jueves en la BUNDESLIGA jugamos otra vez contra nuestro amigo Guliyev.
> 
> GM titan00013 (2712)
> 
> ...



Caloret, esmorzar, paella, caldero, aquí Valencia España de puta madre, Chimo Bayo y la ruta del bakalao...

Con eso ya vale para upear la convocatoria de esta tarde


----------



## propileos (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del jueves de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Buenas noticias quedamos primeros y por tanto subimos a la division 9. 

Lo mas importante la participacion, estabamos 18 inscristos la mayoria activos, el equipo esta vivo. 
La cosa es que por lo menos haya entre 10 y 20 jugando cada torneo, ese es el objetivo del equipo. 

Vamos bien pero tenemos que crecer, si dejamos el equipo a la deriva se ira haciendo cada vez mas pequeño hasta quedar en un estado zombi. 
Yo hablo con gente, gente de la BUNDESLIGA, gente random de lichess, hemos encontrado gente muy valiosa por este medio. 

Mi mayor pesar no saber motivar a los foreros, @Cazarr, @ApoloCreed @Actor Secundario Bob @Hiperión @Gurney @MIP @Nothing @naufragodelpisito @Libertadpuebloespañol @Robii @pemebe @Tio_Serio @Clavisto y muchos otros, juegan poco/nada o hace mucho que no juegan, eso es una tarea que no he sabido hacer. 

A ver si ahora que es el equipo mas grande con mas torneos se animan a jugar alguno.


----------



## propileos (24 Jun 2022)

Hoy viernes a las 7 de la tarde tenemos el bullet





__





II TORNEIO LOREALISTA Arena: Standard 2+0 rated #LBqEPt9M


9 players compete in the Jun 24, 2022 II TORNEIO LOREALISTA Arena. 2+0 rated games are played during 45 minutes. carvaflu takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## propileos (24 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino el II TORNEIO LOREALISTA, no estabamos muchos, 9 inscritos, 5 activos y Longines riendose de nosotros en el chat, que tambien puede contar como participacion activa.
Le he preguntado a @calopez narcotraficante a ver si movemos el torneo de hora, a ver que me dice.
Gano el torneo nuestro compañero brasileño Carvaflu, felicitaciones desde aqui.
Aprovecho para invitar al torneo a @ApoloCreed y @Actor Secundario Bob que les gustan rapidas , si prefieren otro dia y hora pues que lo digan por aqui y probamos.


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2022)

HOY SABADO A LAS 7 DE LA TARDE 

II TORNEIO PACO TROPICAL

II TORNEIO PACO TROPICAL by NXN: Standard 10+0 #o1Nhpy7t

No puedo enviar mensaje a todos los miembros del equipo porque lichess limita el numero de mensajes y no me da opcion hoy.
Los que lean esto que se lo digan a sus amigas y vecinas.


----------



## propileos (25 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino el II TORNEIO PACO TROPICAL.
La victoria fue para nuestro gran campeon y mejor compañero @calopez narcotraficante, lo felicitamos desde aqui. 
Estabamos muy pocos jugando, en el LOREALISTA tambien muy pocos. 
No se si ponerlos en stand-by o cambiarlos de hora.


----------



## propileos (26 Jun 2022)

Hoy domingo desde las 2 de la tarde esta en juego LA MARATONA, son 12 horas seguidas hasta las 2 de la madrugada. 

MARATONA9h-21h 370ºCIBRAU26. Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #3uAegDdZ


----------



## propileos (26 Jun 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE, ATENCION

XXXX BOOOMMMDESLIGA XXXX








__





Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #WPDgAsv8


102 players compete in the Jun 26, 2022 Lichess Liga 9A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM ruckzuck takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (26 Jun 2022)

Bueno, malas noticias en la KARTOFFEL, hemos quedado en el puesto 8 y por tanto descendemos a la division 10..
Estabamos pocos jugando, solo 12, muy pocos foreros.
Es lo que hay.

Como maximo goleador del equipo ha quedado nuestro compañero peruano Ajedrez Telegrafico, le damos las gracias desde aqui.
Y segundo maximo goleador nuestro compañero de Montreal Lotfi, igualmente gracias.

De foreros han jugado @Triptolemo @el mensa e @Ignadaptado, gracias a los 3 por apoyar al equipo.


----------



## el mensa (27 Jun 2022)

Está claro, si casi entro en los puntuables es que algo iba mal... También estuve inspirado, no me regalaron ninguna partida por "...didn't move".


----------



## propileos (27 Jun 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante el LOREALISTA lo voy a dejar en stand-by porque somos 4 gatos, y un par de gatos son brasileños y acuden por no hacerme el feo. 

Lo mismo para el PACO TROPICAL, hemos celebrado 2 ediciones y no arranca pues lo dejamos ahi quieto de momento. 

Lo que podemos hacer es cuando la gente quiera un torneo que lo diga por aqui y se organiza, pero tienen que ser al menos 20 porque hay gente que se apunta y luego no esta. 

De momento seguiremos en la BUNDESLIGA y en los otros torneos del equipo que ya no dependen de mi.


----------



## propileos (28 Jun 2022)

Estos son los proximos torneos del equipo


----------



## el mensa (29 Jun 2022)

Estoy algo pachucho y creo que no podré jugar la bundesliga a 5+0, me hace ilusión pero no. 

Otra vez será.

Con ese tiempo queda margen para pensar un poco, son los 5 minutos de toda la vida.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (30 Jun 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @calopez narcotraficante el LOREALISTA lo voy a dejar en stand-by porque somos 4 gatos, y un par de gatos son brasileños y acuden por no hacerme el feo.
> 
> Lo mismo para el PACO TROPICAL, hemos celebrado 2 ediciones y no arranca pues lo dejamos ahi quieto de momento.
> 
> ...



Los torneos estaban moribundos, así que no lo veo mal. Voy a intentar fomentar el ajedrez entre usuarios míticos de Guardería utilizando la identidad de grupo y el trolleo, a ver si logro algo. Estos días tengo tiempo así que le voy a echar ganas. Informaré de los resultados en este hilo.

Y hoy nos vemos en el tatami alemán. El equipo está lleno de figuras brasileñas y españolas. Yo nos veo ascendiendo al menos tres o cuatro divisiones más.


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2022)

HOY JUEVES A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE TENEMOS ....

BOOOMMMDESLIGA










__





Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #Wk6zHkU0


79 players compete in the Jun 30, 2022 Lichess Liga 10A Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Blitzek takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (30 Jun 2022)

Bueno ya termino la BUNDESLIGA de hoy jueves.
Buenas noticias porque quedamos segundos y subimos otra vez a la division 9.
Quedo como maximo goleador del equipo un forero misterioso









Calopezz (1306)


Calopezz played 28 games since Jun 30, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1306.




lichess.org





Ha ganado a todos y ha hecho tablas con un 2600.
Me dice que su actual nick comienza por A, que suele jugar caro kann con negras, y que antes escribia en el foro de bolsa.
Ya me direis quien es.

Nuestro segundo goleador ha sido otro forero @calopez narcotraficante cada dia mas fino, esta en progresion vamos a ver su techo.
Espero que se apunte a la LIGA este año.

Tercero nuestro compañero de Montreal Lotfi, siempre apoyando al equipo, un ejemplo a seguir Lotfi.

En total estabamos 16 inscritos, la mayoria activos, muy bien, el equipo esta VIVO.

@naufragodelpisito sigue con su BOICOT.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Jun 2022)

Estoy de vacaciones y miraba relajada mente las partidas…. La tuya última la tenías francamente bien y para ser sincero no merecías perderla.En otra tenías un caballo en d6 y un peón de e5 posición demoledora si metías un De7 creo que después lo habrás visto.me han gustado algunos conceptos estratégicos tuyos pero has perdido el hilo,aunque son rápidas.En los comentarios laterales aunque no se inglés muchos hablaban de reportar a Calopezz.Edito por que me señalas a mi como BOICOT cuando nadie fuerte de burbuja ha jugado,ni creo que juegue .El boicot hubiera sido jugar con otro equipo del grupo.No te hacemos falta siempre hay un Viulindar de turno y las estrellas brasileñas que es el verdadero equipo


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Estoy de vacaciones y miraba relajada mente las partidas…. La tuya última la tenías francamente bien y para ser sincero no merecías perderla.En otra tenías un caballo en d6 y un peón de e5 posición demoledora si metías un De7 creo que después lo habrás visto.me han gustado algunos conceptos estratégicos tuyos pero has perdido el hilo,aunque son rápidas.En los comentarios laterales aunque no se inglés muchos hablaban de reportar a Calopezz.Edito por que me señalas a mi como BOICOT cuando nadie fuerte de burbuja ha jugado,ni creo que juegue .El boicot hubiera sido jugar con otro equipo del grupo.No te hacemos falta siempre hay un Viulindar de turno y las estrellas brasileñas que es el verdadero equipo



Ahora que estas de vacaciones podias hacer un equipo del foro, BURBUJOS, TERRACITAS LLENAS, TALUEC, LOS HOMBRES DE CALOPEZ, o como quieras. 
Que solo jueguen foreros. 
Yo te cedo el hilo este, quitaria el NXN como equipo del FORO y pondria el tuyo. 
Lo demas te organizas tu.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Jul 2022)

Yo entiendo tu postura más vale ALGO que NADA. Por que la verdad,es que en primer lugar parecemos autistas me refiero a mí mismo y otros foreros que no juegan mal,pero te digo la verdad no nos hemos comunicado entre nosotros,es decir ni he recibido privados,ni nada.Pensándolo si has hecho intentos y no a habido voluntad,pues estás en todo tu derecho a jugar por que eres muy activo como jugador y no vas a estar esperando eternamente. No pretendía molestarte al hacer de miron pues miraba a Triptolemo también por amistad y algo a Ignadaptado por curiosidad de que sea tan Bueno a lentas y tan malo a rapidas,a ti te observaba por ver tu evolución y ya te hice un apunte arriba.En definitiva eres buen organizador y nosotros no.Esa es la realidad que veo,yo no descarto nada pero eres mejor cronista y organizador.A la espera me mantengo al igual que tú.Y también lógicamente cuando tenga la cabeza más despejada pues tendré que jugar algo por ahí ,por esos mundos De Dios.La verdad es que no quiero ni quitarte ningún puesto ni nada por el estilo.PD también soy un jugador horrendo a rapidas.


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tenemos un equipo de ajedrez en Burbuja, para unirse pinchar el enlace de aqui abajo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder apuntarme me cago en la hostia


----------



## el mensa (1 Jul 2022)

Veo competitividad y lanzamiento de puyitas, me gusta...  

Que no, es broma. Venga portaros bien y resolved vuestras diferencias en el tablero.


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo entiendo tu postura más vale ALGO que NADA. Por que la verdad,es que en primer lugar parecemos autistas me refiero a mí mismo y otros foreros que no juegan mal,pero te digo la verdad no nos hemos comunicado entre nosotros,es decir ni he recibido privados,ni nada.Pensándolo si has hecho intentos y no a habido voluntad,pues estás en todo tu derecho a jugar por que eres muy activo como jugador y no vas a estar esperando eternamente. No pretendía molestarte al hacer de miron pues miraba a Triptolemo también por amistad y algo a Ignadaptado por curiosidad de que sea tan Bueno a lentas y tan malo a rapidas,a ti te observaba por ver tu evolución y ya te hice un apunte arriba.En definitiva eres buen organizador y nosotros no.Esa es la realidad que veo,yo no descarto nada pero eres mejor cronista y organizador.A la espera me mantengo al igual que tú.Y también lógicamente cuando tenga la cabeza más despejada pues tendré que jugar algo por ahí ,por esos mundos De Dios.La verdad es que no quiero ni quitarte ningún puesto ni nada por el estilo.PD también soy un jugador horrendo a rapidas.



No te lo digo con acritud @naufragodelpisito que tu eres la mejor persona del mundo y yo lo se. 
Lo que pasa que hemos llegado a NXN porque los foreros han pasado del tema. 

Si cuando hicimos el equipo se hubieran implicado en el proyecto 40 foreros ahora seguiriamos siendo BURBUJA INFO. 
Lo que pasa que no se si jugariamos torneos porque la BUNDESLIGA la jugamos por galoppa, el aleman loco, que nos explico todo, y las ligas americanas por nuestros amigos de America. 
Yo creo que no ha sido negativo que entre gente de fuera. 
Ayer jugue con pizza la liga brasileña, pizza es de Albacete y no es forero, pero es cuñao como nosotros. 

De todas formas si nace un proyecto nuevo para foreros yo me apuntaria como jugador, eso se lo digo a Cazarr e Igna todos los meses. 
Si os poneis de acuerdo, tu, Apolo, Cazarr, Igna, y mas gente y haceis un equipo nuevo por mi bien. 
Quito las referencias de burbuja en el NXN y ya esta. 
Mientras tanto tenemos esto porque no hay otra cosa Longines.


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Joder apuntarme me cago en la hostia



Tienes que apuntarte aqui 






NXN team







lichess.org


----------



## propileos (1 Jul 2022)

Otra cosa, han eliminado la cuenta de 









Calopezz (1306)


Calopezz played 28 games since Jun 30, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1306.




lichess.org





Se agradece el apoyo de Calopezz pero la gente nueva que entre por favor que haga las cosas con normalidad. 
Perjudicamos al equipo haciendo cosas raras. 
A poco que la cosa salga bien tenemos un futuro gostoso en Copacabana con garotas, no lo estropeemos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Otra cosa, han eliminado la cuenta de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran jugador este hombre gran estratega y una comprensión estratégica que ya quisieran algunos GM.Me ha causado gran impresión sus partidas.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Gran jugador este hombre gran estratega y una comprensión estratégica que ya quisieran algunos GM.Me ha causado gran impresión sus partidas.



Bueno pues debo comunicar que ha entrado nuevamente al equipo como calopezzz y lo he expulsado. 
He visto que estaba adulterando nuevamente su ELO y no podemos poner en riesgo al equipo. 
Si quiere entrar de nuevo al equipo que se haga otra cuenta y que desarrolle un ajedrez normal. 
En ese caso sera bienvenido. 
Si lee esto espero que lo entienda.


----------



## Ignadaptado (2 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Bueno pues debo comunicar que ha entrado nuevamente al equipo como calopezzz y lo he expulsado.
> He visto que estaba adulterando nuevamente su ELO y no podemos poner en riesgo al equipo.
> Si quiere entrar de nuevo al equipo que se haga otra cuenta y que desarrolle un ajedrez normal.
> En ese caso sera bienvenido.
> Si lee esto espero que lo entienda.



Yo no pondría muchas esperanzas, un gilipollas lo es hasta el final.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

No era mi intencion manipular te pido disculpas. 
Pensaba que te habian cerrado la cuenta, por eso lo dije asi. 
Todo esto lo has hecho por ayudar al equipo y te doy las gracias pero queremos que la gente del equipo juegue respetando ciertas normas, 
no cambiandose de cuenta cada dia y bajando su elo verdadero. 
Obtener buenos resultados en los torneos esta bien pero no es nuestro objetivo, el fin del equipo es que los foreros tengan un equipo para poder jugar y ser cuantos mas mejor.
Si esto que te digo te parece bien puedes entrar al equipo cuando quieras, tienes las puertas abiertas.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

Hombre tu debes tener un elo de 2600 o mas, entiendo que te aburras en la division 9 de la BUNDESLIGA, pero en la primera o segunda division son equipos de GRANDES MAESTROS, jugar eso igual te resultaba interesante, no lo se. 
Tampoco se si llegaremos algun dia tan lejos. 
Espero que entiendas mi postura, tampoco puedo tener otra. 
Cuando quieras regresar al equipo con una cuenta normal con tu elo autentico pues eres bienvenido claro, como el resto de foreros.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

Pero es que tu tienes un nivel que no puedes ser ni cabeza de raton ni cola de leon.
Tienes que ser consciente de que eres un gran jugador y afrontar eso.
No te puedes esconder detras de un elo bajo ni jugar torneos que no te corresponden.

A mi me pasaba de pequeño que en la clase de gimnasia no podia hacer el ejercicio ese de dar la voltereta en el plinton.

Aquellas clases de gimnasia de la EGB y sus aparatos de tortura

pues a los regordetes y tal que no podiamos nos ponian en el ultimo grupo y no se nos exigia mucho mas.

Eso era todos los años, pero en septimo o octavo de egb, no recuerdo bien, ya pegue el estiron y mis condiciones fisicas habian cambiado sin ser yo consciente de ello.

Me pongo en el grupo de los torpes para el plinton y al apoyar las manos en el extremo en lugar de quedarme en el impulso como siempre resulta que doy la voltereta con absoluta facilidad, me quede flipao.


Y me puse otra vez en el grupo de los torpes pero el profesor me saco de ahi, ya ese no era mi sitio, para bien o para mal, estaba mas tranquilo viviendo en el grupo de los torpes pero ya no podia estar alli.

Ya no eres el segundo peor de un equipo de futbol ahora eres el mejor o segundo mejor de un equipo de cuñaos y tienes que afrontarlo.

Tienes que dar un paso al frente y lo mejor es que lo hagas entre nosotros que te arroparemos y comprenderemos tus PACADAS de alto nivel.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Jul 2022)

Yo soy de tu pensamiento,me gusta hacer cosas diferentes a la manada. Y lo que hiciste yo lo hecho tambien pero en menor medida y infinidad de gente lo hace….no se porque tanto revuelo contigo.Ahora tengo una duda existencial por que no me echa del equipo Propileos?


----------



## George Orwell (2 Jul 2022)

Soy un pésimo jugador de ajedrez, aunque me encanta jugar. Sólo quería decirles que me parece increíble que tengan organizado esto. 

Les respeto caballeros.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Jul 2022)

Arturo en el ajedrez hay mucho ego yo desafié al segundo tablero de la Universidad dé Alacant porque yo pensaba que era mejor que el y jugamos un Macha extraofial y GANE! Pero la jerarquía seguía igual . Pues me fui a otro equipo y era el primer tablero jeje.Aquí hay algún jugador célebre que ha mordido el polvo conmigo y tiene escore desfavorable…. Pero se lo callan! Yo tampoco voy a airear partidas informales.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Jul 2022)

Tu ajedrez está bien fundamentado,con lo cual puedes jugar a cualquier ritmo.Hay muchos la inmensa mayoría que se refugian en el blitz debido a que pueden maquillar su falta de sapiencia ajedrecística.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Yo soy de tu pensamiento,me gusta hacer cosas diferentes a la manada. Y lo que hiciste yo lo hecho tambien pero en menor medida y infinidad de gente lo hace….no se porque tanto revuelo contigo.Ahora tengo una duda existencial por que no me echa del equipo Propileos?



Yo no tengo que echarte de ningun sitio, lo unico que te pido es que en lugar de estar mirando juegues, por el bien del equipo. 
Es chulo hacer cosas diferente a la manada pero si todos de la manada hicieran eso no habria manada. 
Yo lo que quiero es que el equipo este fuerte y que podamos jugar contra buenos jugadores en divisiones altas, eso nos favorece a todos nos motiva para mejorar. 
Entonces si alguien del equipo no puede jugar porque tiene que trabajar o ir al parque con los niños o le apetece mas verse una pelicula, eso lo entiendo y lo respeto. 
Pero hombre para estar mirando como jugamos mejor coge un tablerico, no somos 40 por torneo, no vamos sobraos, toda ayuda es poca.


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> Soy un pésimo jugador de ajedrez, aunque me encanta jugar. Sólo quería decirles que me parece increíble que tengan organizado esto.
> 
> Les respeto caballeros.



Oye @George Orwell apuntante, el nivel no importa.






NXN team







lichess.org


----------



## propileos (2 Jul 2022)

Esta noche a la una de la madrugada hay un torneo con reales en juego.





__





SábadãoPremiado 376ºCIBRAU2.7 Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #ikIMK724


77 players compete in the Jul 2, 2022 SábadãoPremiado 376ºCIBRAU2.7 Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 70 minutes. AI-Berserker takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Creo que han sacado de la competicion al equipo marroqui, ayer no estaba y hoy tampoco aparece.
El miercoles se monto un verguero importante en el chat con los argentinos y los brasileños rajando de los marroquis.
Juegos sin fallos y elos de 1600 ganando a todo el mundo.
Yo me uni al linchamiento pasandole a Vlad la tabla que me paso Longines hace unos dias.





__





Chess Ratings


FIDE - World Chess Federation, Online ratings, individual calculations




ratings.fide.com





El jugador numero 22 de Marruecos no llega a 2000 de ELO FIDE.
Es dificil de explicar viendo eso que exista un equipo marroqui en lichess que arrase en los torneos.


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2022)

Nada, el post de antes nada, ahi siguen los amegos.


----------



## propileos (3 Jul 2022)

HOY DOMINGO A LAS 8 DE LA TARDE

BOOOOMMMDESLIGA










Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #r7834fgm


21 players compete in the Jul 3, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org






Legiones Octobres ad pugnam in septentrionibus regionibus voco

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (4 Jul 2022)

Bueno ya termino la jornada del domingo de la BUNDESLIGA. 
Buenas noticias porque subimos a la 8. 
Ya no va a haber cronicas ni se va a notificar a la gente para que apoye. 
Lo digo porque esta en marcha el nuevo equipo. 
Yo pondre en el primer post el nombre del nuevo equipo, y entonces en el hilo se hablara de las actividades de este nuevo equipo, no de NXN. 
El NXN va a seguir jugando BUNDESLIGA, los que quieran apoyar pues son bienvenidos claro. 
El nuevo equipo no se si jugara BUNDESLIGA, eso dependera de @calopez narcotraficante y los nuevos lideres.


----------



## propileos (10 Jul 2022)

Ya he quitado las reseñas al NXN como equipo del foro, aqui en el hilo y en lichess. 
Invoco a @naufragodelpisito @ApoloCreed @NPCpremiun @calopez narcotraficante y otros con la idea de que construyan un equipo. 
El torneo del sabado fue bien, casi habia 20, en total seremos mas de 50, hay materia, es cuestion de hacer un poco de sacrificio cada uno de nosotros para que el proyecto salga adelante. 
Este hilo se puede aprovechar, iremos poniendo noticias del equipo aqui.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Jul 2022)

Propilieos admiro tu entusiasmo y alta participación muy necesarias en este juego.Discrepo de ti en casi todo,pero te reconozco tu afán,participación y aunque te equivoques es bueno que estés ahí ,pues popularizas el ajedrez. Yo lo único que puedo hacer es reunir fuerzas de flaqueza,porque hago cositas como Triptolemo y a mi edad es letal.Bueno le comentaré aunque igual me lee que la piedra angular para crear el equipo es Apolocreed (sin él no podríamos salir adelante) NPCpremium, Libertadparaelpueblo,Gueldos , Pemebe,Knigt,Clavisto me gustaría pero sé que no, un hombre con mucha FE AAAAAAH! (Dios lo bendiga) Hiperion alguna tarde suelta,Propileos,Gran Monarca….y una mención especial a un genio de las rápidas Arturodelfuturo que espero esté en el equipo cuando le venga bien…. Hablaré con él ya que es un jugador único.Y ahora dado el enorme grado de locura de muchos de nosotros. Llamo a filas al ActorsecundarioBob y Triptolemo 2 jugadores extranjeros para que no sean todos españoles jejej


----------



## nelsoncito (10 Jul 2022)

Apuntadme a mí también, cabrones. Gracias.


----------



## NPCpremiun (10 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ya he quitado las reseñas al NXN como equipo del foro, aqui en el hilo y en lichess.
> Invoco a @naufragodelpisito @ApoloCreed @NPCpremiun @calopez narcotraficante y otros con la idea de que construyan un equipo.
> El torneo del sabado fue bien, casi habia 20, en total seremos mas de 50, hay materia, es cuestion de hacer un poco de sacrificio cada uno de nosotros para que el proyecto salga adelante.
> Este hilo se puede aprovechar, iremos poniendo noticias del equipo aqui.



Como he dicho durante el verano no me comprometo a nada. enorabuena a @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! por su victoria en el torneo, me alegra ver volumen nuevo de foreros si puedo jugaré algo, pero para estas cosas....será en octubre.


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

Bueno ya tenemos equipo del FORO 






DAMAS A PELITO team







lichess.org


----------



## propileos (13 Jul 2022)

En el primer post esta el nick de potenciales jugadores del equipo, lo hice de memoria y me falta mucha gente, apuntarse aqui. 
Esta bien tener un listado para hacer las invocaciones.


----------



## NPCpremiun (13 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> En el primer post esta el nick de potenciales jugadores del equipo, lo hice de memoria y me falta mucha gente, apuntarse aqui.
> Esta bien tener un listado para hacer las invocaciones.



Sin embargo no me suena ver a nadie de este hilo que vi ayer por casualidad:
Os follo al ajedrez a todos + Reglas
Y parece que hay nivelín.
@calopez narcotraficante


----------



## propileos (14 Jul 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante ha inscrito al equipo en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Os animo a que apoyeis al equipo. 
Yo no puedo porque me he quedado enmedio como lider del NXN y hay amigos que no son del FORO y que juegan la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN. 
No los puedo dejar tirados e irme a otro equipo, aunque sea mas mi equipo. 
Pero los foreros creo que debeis jugar en el DAMAS A PELITO y apoyar a GM.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (16 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @calopez narcotraficante ha inscrito al equipo en la BUNDESLIGA.
> Os animo a que apoyeis al equipo.
> Yo no puedo porque me he quedado enmedio como lider del NXN y hay amigos que no son del FORO y que juegan la BUNDESLIGA con el NXN.
> No los puedo dejar tirados e irme a otro equipo, aunque sea mas mi equipo.
> Pero los foreros creo que debeis jugar en el DAMAS A PELITO y apoyar a GM.



Te respondo por aquí: todavía no me ha contestado jeff. ¿Quizás cree que somos muy pocos en el equipo?


----------



## propileos (16 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Te respondo por aquí: todavía no me ha contestado jeff. ¿Quizás cree que somos muy pocos en el equipo?



No creo, sera que tiene atraso con los mensajes.
Se lo voy a pedir yo a ver.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (19 Jul 2022)

*Este JUEVES a las 20:00 disputamos la Bundesliga: Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*

Si al menos cinco foreros nos lo curramos, ascendemos con toda probabilidad.

*Calopez me ha dicho que si ganamos la Bundesliga nos invita a todos a putas de lujo* como ésas a las que accede él todos los fines de semana. Ya sabéis: modelos de instagram, presentadoras de televisión, viejas glorias de Crónicas Marcianas Aquí Hay Tomate, etc.

Si logramos llegar a la tercera división os aseguro que me gasto el sueldo de unos cuantos meses en llevaros a todos a Bangkok.

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas


----------



## el mensa (19 Jul 2022)

"Un chocho bien administrado rinde más que mil fanegas" Proverbio manchego.


----------



## propileos (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## el mensa (20 Jul 2022)

Ese es Hank el virginiano jugando con una conega Botez?


----------



## propileos (20 Jul 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Ese es Hank el virginiano jugando con una conega Botez?



No se que ciudad estan, yo lo que pienso que ese vestido con bragas no se puede llevar.


----------



## Knish77 (21 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> *Este JUEVES a las 20:00 disputamos la Bundesliga: Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*
> 
> Si al menos cinco foreros nos lo curramos, ascendemos con toda probabilidad.
> 
> ...



Declino participar porque últimamente no me da la vida. A ver si un ratico de estos se alinean los planetas y os puedo deleitar con mis missclicks. 

Y aparte, me da que esas profesionales del amor mercenario que frecuenta el líder, el único lujo que tienen es que conservan casi intacta la dentadura...


----------



## Knish77 (21 Jul 2022)

Carlsen renuncia al trono del Campeonato del Mundo de ajedrez


A pesar de las propuestas de la FIDE para cambiar el formato del Mundial, el noruego no está motivado para defender su título




elpais.com


----------



## propileos (21 Jul 2022)

Pero la tia va sin bragas entonces, que alguien me saque de la duda. 
Mirar el 4-26 donde se han puesto los maromos, no hay nadie en el lado del man.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (21 Jul 2022)

En 3 minutos empezamos:

XXXX BUNDESLIGA XXXX





__





Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ


41 players compete in the Jul 21, 2022 Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. TMuller takes the prize home!




lichess.org





@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (21 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> En 3 minutos empezamos:
> 
> XXXX BUNDESLIGA XXXX
> 
> ...



vale, ya estoy dentro


----------



## Cazarr (21 Jul 2022)

Lo siento mozos, he perdido dos partidas con cagadas estúpidas y me he frustrado. Espero que sólo sea por los meses que llevo sin jugar.


----------



## Kenthomi (21 Jul 2022)

Me fue imposible estos días me dejan en libertad en el trabajo más tarde de lo normal


----------



## el mensa (21 Jul 2022)

Vamos avanzando, segundo del equipo y me he cargado a un líder a pelo sin bersek con mi venenosa siciliana cerrada:









Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs Dr_Nykterstein07


Hermes1277 (1502) plays Dr_Nykterstein07 (1986) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Dr_Nykterstein07 resigned after 24 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Jul 2022)

He tenido un lío no he podido jugar...


----------



## Capitán Walker (22 Jul 2022)

Lo siento, yo las partidas Bullet las dejo para ApoloCreed. Mi cerebro no procesa tan rápido.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (24 Jul 2022)

Hoy a las 20:00

XXXX BUNDESLIGA XXXX

*Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*


Los cinco primeros clasificados del equipo recibirán placer oral de cinco batasunas.

Requisitos: haber jugado al menos 10 partidas por puntos en lichess.org (si no cumplís el requisito podéis empezar 10 partidas y perderlas a propósito y en dos minutos ya cumplís con el requisito).

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Jul 2022)

Yo es que no soy muy listo, no me se da de bien el hagedret.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jul 2022)

¿Cómo se hace para jugar con burbujistas?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace para jugar con burbujistas?



No sé si te refieres al equipo de DAMAS A PELITO o bien jugar de uno en uno,si es lo segundo vas a experimentar dolor,mucho dolor es coña! Hay buena gente en el foro de ajedrez..pero como no tengas nivel te derroiran.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jul 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> No sé si te refieres al equipo de DAMAS A PELITO o bien jugar de uno en uno,si es lo segundo vas a experimentar dolor,mucho dolor es coña! Hay buena gente en el foro de ajedrez..pero como no tengas nivel te derroiran.



A cualquiera de las modalidades.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (24 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> A cualquiera de las modalidades.



En el foro de ajedrez burbuja creado por Propileos hay enlace para la Bundesliga .Ahora lo lleva Calopez Narcotraficante le puedes preguntar a cualquiera de los 2. Por cierto Gran Monarca el enlace es a la anterior ronda.Aunque pinchando en la 16A sale el equipo.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (24 Jul 2022)

Hoy ascendemos: *Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*



noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace para jugar con burbujistas?



Para jugar con nosotros únicamente necesitas una cuenta en lichess y unirte a nuestro equipo: DAMAS A PELITO team

Luego puedes participar en cualquiera de los torneos que jugamos los jueves y domingos a las 8 de la tarde. Hoy puedes jugar en éste: *Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*


----------



## Cazarr (24 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Para jugar con nosotros únicamente necesitas una cuenta en lichess y unirte a nuestro equipo: DAMAS A PELITO team



Añado: para poder jugar en estos suizos necesitáis haber jugado como mínimo diez partidas puntuadas en Lichess.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (24 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Para jugar con nosotros únicamente necesitas una cuenta en lichess y unirte a nuestro equipo: DAMAS A PELITO team
> 
> Luego puedes participar en cualquiera de los torneos que jugamos los jueves y domingos a las 8 de la tarde. Hoy puedes jugar en éste: *Lichess Liga 16B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #E9Uc0jDJ*



Gracias. De momento, acabo de crearme una cuenta en Lichess, pero he puesto como nombre notiprofi en vez de noticiesiprofecies, ¿pasa algo?
Luego ya haré los demás pasos.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (24 Jul 2022)

Señoros y señoras, somos los putos amos:






Lichess Liga 16A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #FqNILNia


26 players compete in the Jul 24, 2022 Lichess Liga 16A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Jean-de-la-Fontaine takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Hemos quedado primeros en la 16A y *ascendemos a la 15A*: Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #VDBGUhoM, la cual s*erá jugada el próximo jueves a ritmo 3+2*, mejor que el de hoy para aquellos que no esnifan dama blanca mientras juegan.

¡Hemos quedado primeros, hostia!

Felicidades a todos los miembros del equipo en esta jornada:

1º Jean-de-la-Fontaine 50pts
2º GranMonarca 34pts
3º Triptolemo 10pts
4º Leonberbiz2 7pts
5º Hermes1277 4pts
6º Orospeda 2pts
7º Cazarr 0pts

Mención especial a @el mensa, @Triptolemo, que se calzaron ambos 14 partidas, y a @Jean-de-la-fontaine, que jugó 18.

Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga:

1º @Jean-de-la-fontaine 50pts
2º @calopez narcotraficante 46pts
3º @el mensa 14pts
4º @Orospeda 13pts
5º @NPCpremiun 12pts
6º @Triptolemo 10pts
7º @pemebe 7pts
8º @QuieroUnaCasa 7pts (qué nick tiene ahora?)
9º @Cazarr 4pts
10º @General Ramón Cabrera 2pts


----------



## propileos (24 Jul 2022)

Parabens a todos por el ascenso y a @calopez narcotraficante por la organizacion, lo esta haciendo muy bien.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (24 Jul 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Parabens a todos por el ascenso y a @calopez narcotraficante por la organizacion, lo esta haciendo muy bien.



¿Qué tal va NXN?


----------



## propileos (25 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> ¿Qué tal va NXN?



Bueno se nota que se ha ido gente. 
Estoy en conversaciones con la capitana de un club femenino de copenhague, a ver si reforzamos.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Jul 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante que cavron no sabía que eras gran monarca, 100% con furya de cerdoli norcoreano...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (26 Jul 2022)

Ayer hicimos el 1º Maratón Improvisado de Burbuja.info y no estuvo nada mal, con gente que jugó durante todo el tiempo y otros más de la mitad (forofgold jugó 56 partidas, ahí es nada, superando por mucho el record de partidas seguidas jugadas que alguno de nosotros tenía en la Bundesliga).

Así quedó el podio:
1º @exterriga 136pts
2º @ApoloCreed 88pts
3º @Forofgold 43pts






Maratón improvisado de BURBUJA Arena: Standard 3+0 rated #DXwzDsNM


17 players compete in the Jul 25, 2022 Maratón improvisado de BURBUJA Arena. 3+0 rated games are played during 360 minutes. Exterriga takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Lo que empezó como excusa para echar unas cuantas partidas para evadir un momento de bajón personal, terminó siendo un divertimento durante la tarde-noche para los 17 participantes (10 foreros jugaron al menos 10 partidas cada uno).


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Jul 2022)

Señores, *mañana jueves 28 a las 20:00 jugamos la Bundesliga*, recién ascendido en la división 15. Podéis anotaros ya:





__





Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #VDBGUhoM


37 players compete in the Jul 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. RomGrigoriev takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Hay algún equipo fuerte con nombre de flipao (Elite Chess Players' Union)... enseñémosles modales, burbujos. Siempre a pelo.



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Jul 2022)

*En 2 minutos comenzamos la Bundesliga*:





__





 Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #VDBGUhoM


37 players compete in the Jul 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. RomGrigoriev takes the prize home!




lichess.org






@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Jul 2022)

Hahahaha! Quedamos terceros in extremis, empatados con 4º y 5º y con solo 1 y 2 puntos de ventaja, respectivamente, sobre 6º y 7º. Terceros y *ASCENSO* con 34 puntos, mientras los séptimos se salvan del descenso con 32 puntos.

Segundo ascenso consecutivo.





__





Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #VDBGUhoM


37 players compete in the Jul 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 15A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. RomGrigoriev takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Felicidades a los que defendieron la camiseta, ahora figuras de futura reverencia histórica:

@Triptolemo 10pts
Leonberbiz2 8pts (nick en el foro?)
@calopez narcotraficante 8pts
@el mensa 6pts
@General Ramón Cabrera 2pts


Nos vemos el domingo en la División 14, chavales.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Jul 2022)

Di lo que quieras, pero sin tus 2 puntos por no compadecimiento del contrincante quedaríamos sextos en vez de terceros y no habríamos ascendido.


----------



## propileos (28 Jul 2022)

Enhorabuena por el ascenso. 
@General Ramón Cabrera no te desanimes, hay dias mejores y peores, la BUNDESLIGA ademas es muy dura, es casi profesional. 
Necesitais mas foreros, es el mismo problema de siempre. 
General si estais 5 y abandonas imaginate.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Jul 2022)

Ya podéis uniros a la jornada del próximo domingo en la división 15 de la Bundesliga: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #qqUtgeSJ


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Jul 2022)

Dejando el pabellón bien alto...130 movimientos le he hecho a un 2430 porque no he sido capaz de dar mate con rey y dos alfiles  y lo grave es que si me pongo ahora seguro que tampoco me sale...









Blitz Chess • FM KeFarokhi vs Apolotriloaded


FM KeFarokhi (2434) plays Apolotriloaded (2186) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Game is a draw after 130 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





No sé ni con que equipo jugaba,he visto el mensaje en lichess y me he unido...

PD: el formato 3+2 es un señor coñazo,me matan los incrementos.


----------



## el mensa (28 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Di lo que quieras, pero sin tus 2 puntos por no compadecimiento del contrincante quedaríamos sextos en vez de terceros y no habríamos ascendido.



Yo la tengo más larga, me he cargado al líder del equipo finés que ha quedado cuarto a un punto. Y me han dado por eso 17 unidades de combate pero no me han servido de mucho porqué a mitad torneo perdí la concentración por culpa del puto perro otra vez.


----------



## el mensa (28 Jul 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Dejando el pabellón bien alto...130 movimientos le he hecho a un 2430 porque no he sido capaz de dar mate con rey y dos alfiles  y lo grave es que si me pongo ahora seguro que tampoco me sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te quejes, podría ser peor...









Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs KingDuu


Hermes1277 (1479) plays KingDuu (2216) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. KingDuu forfeits by time after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Imagina que un pringao te hace la rata con el tiempo.... Aunque es comprensible, el tipo con más de 2.200 unidades de combate le da al bersek y en lugar de jugarme agresivo encima va y sale con una Karo Kan que es susceptible de volverse más cerrada que una almeja. Hay una peli que se llama "Cometieron dos errores".


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Jul 2022)

Tener un General es todo un lujo.Estas partidas no las puedes tomar en serio del todo, son para divertirse y tener un rodaje.Para mí significa mucho que estes ahí… me estás sustituyendo hasta que me recupere (falta poco creo) Grandes Mensa y Triptolemo. Gran Monarca es nuestro Capitán! Creo que está un poco loco pero es un buen líder. Veo que los fuertes pasan y luego discuten por un reloj en un post que es tendencia.


----------



## propileos (29 Jul 2022)

@ApoloCreed como forero rancio que eres te corresponde jugar en el DAMAS A PELITO.
Yo envio un aviso antes de la KARTOFFEL para todos los socios del NXN, y como hay muchos foreros de bien en el NXN pues tienen 2 avisos distintos para jugar la BUNDESLIGA, uno del NXN y otro del DAMAS A PELITO.
Es cosa de fijarse un poco nada mas.
Tampoco pasa nada somos equipos hermanos.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Jul 2022)

Intentaré jugar el domingo, pero hasta que acabe el verano no prometo nada.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo 8506 derrotas en Blitz no desesperes hombre... 
Sobre todo no te pongas nervioso por ganar o perder, mantén cierta tensión, pero disfruta... 

Algunas de mis mejores partidas han sido derrotas, derrotas épicas...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (31 Jul 2022)

En tres horas, a las 20:00, jugamos la Bundesliga, división 14C: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #qqUtgeSJ


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Jul 2022)

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar



En tres horas, a las 20:00, jugamos la Bundesliga, división 14C: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #qqUtgeSJ
[/QUOTE]


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (31 Jul 2022)

*Vamos terceros, siendo únicamente dos. VAAAMOOOOSS!!






Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #qqUtgeSJ


36 players compete in the Jul 31, 2022 Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org




*
@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Jul 2022)

Yo quise participar en el torneo de cultura.

Al ajedrez no sé jugar


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo quise participar en el torneo de cultura.
> 
> Al ajedrez no sé jugar



Dónde vas?
Manzanas traigo!


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Dónde vas?
> Manzanas traigo!



Mandé?


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Mandé?



Wo gehts du?
Äpfel bringe ich!


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Wo gehts du?
> Äpfel bringe ich!



Bringe pollas mit


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Jul 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Bringe pollas mit



Wie man sagt polla auf Deutsche Sprache?
Schwanz?


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Jul 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Wie man sagt polla auf Deutsche Sprache?
> Schwanz?



Ja. 

Ich sage aber Penis....

und Mumu (chocho)


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Jul 2022)

no han hecho una barrida porque no eramos muchos
se ha hecho lo que se ha podido


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Jul 2022)

Pido perdón, hoy hemos perdido por mi culpa @calopez narcotraficante y compañia... 
Ha sido mi peor actuación...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (31 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Pido perdón, hoy hemos perdido por mi culpa @calopez narcotraficante y compañia...
> Ha sido mi peor actuación...



Has sumado puntos. Hemos perdido porque nos faltó una victoria con berserk, podría haber sido de cualquiera.


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Jul 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Has sumado puntos. Hemos perdido porque nos faltó una victoria con berserk, podría haber sido de cualquiera.



Editado


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 Ago 2022)

Siento no haber estado, ya dije que durante el verano dificil, pena de resultado 4º y además 5 + 0 tiempo sin incremento, a ver si puedo alguna @calopez narcotraficante sigue poniendo la lista del rankeo del equipo, que motiva. (


calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga:
> 1º @Jean-de-la-fontaine 50pts
> 2º @calopez narcotraficante 46pts
> 3º @el mensa 14pts
> ...



)


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Yo quise participar en el torneo de cultura.
> 
> Al ajedrez no sé jugar



Fichada.


----------



## vayaquesi (1 Ago 2022)

El torneo de este tipo cómo va?

Si yo juego me van a reventar sí o sí en casi todas, por no decir todas, las derrotas penalizan?

O esto es como el anuncio de "cuantos más seamos menos pagamos"? En plan que solo suman las victorias y cuantos más jueguen es más probable que hayan más victorias?

Yo soy de jugar partidas lentas a ritmo estándar de 25 o 20 minutos, y si con eso ahora mi ELO está en 1400 en Lichess, ya podéis haceros una idea lo que sería para mí a 5 minutos.


----------



## propileos (1 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El torneo de este tipo cómo va?
> 
> Si yo juego me van a reventar sí o sí en casi todas, por no decir todas, las derrotas penalizan?
> 
> ...



Tu juega y ya esta, no te comas tanto la cabeza. 
Lo importante es que haya gente en los torneos, lo demas es secundario. 
Es como si estuvieras perdido en el desierto a punto de morir de sed y te encontraras una botella de agua. 
¿que haces te pones a mirar la composicion a ver si lleva muchos residuos o que haces?
Pues no, te la bebes para sobrevivir. 
A lo mejor no te gusta el sabor pero coño tienes que seguir vivo. 
Pues el ajedrez en BURBUJA es lo mismo, la BUNDESLIGA, la LIGA, son oportunidades que tenemos para que esto siga vivo. 
A mi no me gusta jugar a 20+10 ni a 2+0 pero si hay un torneo a esos ritmos y tengo tiempo de jugar pues juego para que esto siga adelante. 
Si la gente no juega porque no le gusta esto o lo otro pues chaparemos todo rapido. 
Esto es algo que deberiamos interiorizar, estar dispuestos a hacer ese sacrificio. 
Vale que no juegues porque tienes que trabajar o ir con la parienta a algun sitio. 
Pero ponerte a jugar random mientras hay un torneo BURBUJO porque no te gusta el ritmo de juego y otras cuestiones menores, eso es IMPERDONABLE.


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 Ago 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> El torneo de este tipo cómo va?
> 
> Si yo juego me van a reventar sí o sí en casi todas, por no decir todas, las derrotas penalizan?
> 
> ...



Mira en este post


NPCpremiun dijo:


> El tema es sumar, por ejemplo inserto imagen del equipo que quedó 3º:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126848
> 
> sus 5 mejores suman para el equipo, a partir de la 11 (no estoy seguro) suman los 6 mejores, de la 8ª los 7 mejores, la 5ª no recuerdo cuantos ¿8?...
> ...


----------



## propileos (1 Ago 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante ya me ha dicho @Cazarr que vais a cambiar el clasificatorio del sabado. 
Elimina el que hay en el muro para que la gente no se lie. 
Creo que existe esa opcion en preferencias o alguna parte.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (3 Ago 2022)

Este jueves 4 a las 20:00 jugamos la Bundesliga, división 14C: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #bIeCBjOY 

No estoy seguro de que pueda jugar mañana. A ver si tengo suerte y entro aunque contra el final.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (5 Ago 2022)

Disculpad que estos días no esté tan metido en este tema como de costumbre (sabés que lo suelo estar... ).

Hemos quedado cuartos por segunda vez consecutiva en la división 14. El domingo ascendemos: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #snnn50EY

Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga:
1º @Jean-de-la-fontaine 85pts
2º @calopez narcotraficante 84pts
3º @Triptolemo 55pts
4º Leonberbiz2 55pts (nick en el foro?)
5º @Robii 48pts
6º @el mensa 28pts
7º @javigz 14pts
8º @Orospeda 13pts
9º @NPCpremiun 12pts
10º @Cazarr 8pts
11º @pemebe 7pts
12º @General Ramón Cabrera 4pts
13º @Gurney 2pts


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Ago 2022)

*Hoy* domingo 7 a las 20:00 jugamos la Bundesliga, división 14C: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #snnn50EY

*Hoy el tiempo es 3+2*, con lo cual puede favorecer a aquellos de vosotros a los que os gusta pensar antes de mover.



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Ago 2022)

En 5 minutos, nos jugamos el ascenso: Lichess Liga 14C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #snnn50EY

Vamos!! Por Dodoria!!!

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Ago 2022)

Gran Monarca aplicando el Fishing Pole:








Blitz Chess • calopes vs GranMonarca


calopes (2031) plays GranMonarca (1744) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. calopes won by checkmate after 51 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Ago 2022)

En esta ocasion todo pinta que vamos a arrasar!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Gran Monarca aplicando el Fishing Pole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venía a colgar eso. El calopez brasileño


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Ago 2022)

Ésta fue buena:









Blitz Chess • GranMonarca vs JCBN
 

GranMonarca (1742) plays JCBN (2127) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. JCBN resigned after 17 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Ago 2022)

segundo puesto asegurado
Vamos vamooos!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Ago 2022)

buen trabajo equipo!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (7 Ago 2022)

Segundos, con 94 puntos y el calopez brasileiro.

Grande @NPCpremiun y buen debut @SpeedyGonzalez (y gracias por la captura).

NOH VAMOH A LA TRESSSEEE MI AMOOOOLLLLL!!!!

OHHH, SÍ, NENA!!!!!!

Otro día me curro un gráfico paco para mostrar el progreso del equipo.

Un abrazo sin mariconadas a todos los de abajo (menos a Triptolemo, que hoy no vino)

Es broma, Tripto manda, betillas.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> buen trabajo equipo!


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Ésta fue buena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, yo no he tenido ninguna mejor, lo maxiomo que puedo aportar es esta partida aburrida donde en la 18 está todo cambiado menos torre y pieza tengo una ligera ventaja pues de los 7 peones (falta e) el tiene un doblado en g (h) y yo la columna abierta,


pero sorprendentemente mi rival encuentra una jugada posicional alucinante, a ver si la adivinais.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Cierto, yo no he tenido ninguna mejor, lo maxiomo que puedo aportar es esta partida aburrida donde en la 18 está todo cambiado menos torre y pieza tengo una ligera ventaja pues de los 7 peones (falta e) el tiene un doblado en g (h) y yo la columna abierta,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149145
> 
> pero sorprendentemente mi rival encuentra una jugada posicional alucinante, a ver si la adivinais.



Hola NPC acabo de entrar y creo que es la prosaica b6 impidiendo el molesto¡ alfil en c5 para luchar por columna d? Imagino que será….


----------



## el mensa (8 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hola NPC acabo de entrar y creo que es la prosaica b6 impidiendo el molesto¡ alfil en c5 para luchar por columna d? Imagino que será….



Supongo que g3... te has confundido de lado? O soy yo que estoy espeso. Una vez movida con esa estrategia blanca...

El negro que debería hacer? Sin entrar en la partida a ver que hizo NPC... así me "obligo a pensar"...

Ir a por el caballo blanco? Con Ab4 Tema estratégico, quedan muchos peones y habría que intentar cambiar alfil x caballo o hacerlo recular para que no sea tan agresivo en el centro.

De todas formas ese final pinta muy largo y lleno de sutilezas.

Últimamente estoy mirando temas de estructuras de peones y finales, no avanzo mucho pero creo que me servirá para dar agilidad y seguridad a los finales de partidas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Cierto, yo no he tenido ninguna mejor, lo maxiomo que puedo aportar es esta partida aburrida donde en la 18 está todo cambiado menos torre y pieza tengo una ligera ventaja pues de los 7 peones (falta e) el tiene un doblado en g (h) y yo la columna abierta,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149145
> 
> pero sorprendentemente mi rival encuentra una jugada posicional alucinante, a ver si la adivinais.



Si 1.b3 Ac5 2.d4 Ab6 para la maniobra Ad8-Ag5+-Ac6 y después Te3 o Axd4 dependiendo de donde situe el blanco sus piezas


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hola NPC acabo de entrar y creo que es la prosaica b6 impidiendo el molesto¡ alfil en c5 para luchar por columna d? Imagino que será….





el mensa dijo:


> Supongo que g3... te has confundido de lado? O soy yo que estoy espeso. Una vez movida con esa estrategia blanca...
> 
> El negro que debería hacer? Sin entrar en la partida a ver que hizo NPC... así me "obligo a pensar"...
> 
> ...





SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Si 1.b3 Ac5 2.d4 Ab6 para la maniobra Ad8-Ag5+-Ac6 y después Te3 o Axd4 dependiendo de donde situe el blanco sus piezas



Pero que poca fe teneis en los rivales, centralizó el rey a d2, amenazando torre e1 para disputar la columna. No direis que no es espectacular. aqui os dejo la partida:








Blitz Chess • JEREMY-59 vs OtroNPC


JEREMY-59 (1490) plays OtroNPC (2034) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 19 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Supongo que g3... te has confundido de lado? O soy yo que estoy espeso. Una vez movida con esa estrategia blanca...
> 
> El negro que debería hacer? Sin entrar en la partida a ver que hizo NPC... así me "obligo a pensar"...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón g3!! Por Dios,como estoy… bueno se me a entendido.Buscar el cambio del Alfil x Caballo? Suele ser superior el binomio A+T a C+T ,aunque tras mi sugerencia podría venir Td3 y Tb3 amenazando el peón doblado,si bien el negro volvería con su torre a la columna d con contra juego.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pero que poca fe teneis en los rivales, centralizó el rey a d2, amenazando torre e1 para disputar la columna. No direis que no es espectacular. aqui os dejo la partida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Que bueno hace la única que muere!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que bueno hace la única que muere!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (8 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pero que poca fe teneis en los rivales, centralizó el rey a d2, amenazando torre e1 para disputar la columna. No direis que no es espectacular. aqui os dejo la partida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me explico: el combate esta en el flanco izquierdo de las negras. Por lo tanto: si Rd2 en buenas condiciones, responderia Rd7 sin cambiar torres, que cambie el


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Ago 2022)

Mi idea era jugar Ab4 para doblar en c y actibar la torre, algo así como g5 -te6 y Rd7, d5 tambien parecía fuerte, pero lo ideal si no se cambian peones es mantenerlos en el color contrario al alfil, algo que muchos jugadores no hacen.
Lo acabo de pasar por el módulo y le da como mejor jugada Th1( jugada de maquinillo total), las normales le dan -2 o -2´5 con el plan natural de Ab4 y Td6, desde luego tenía ventajita jugando las naturales.
Pero cuando vi Rd2 ...


----------



## NPCpremiun (9 Ago 2022)

Sigue el _"sacrificio" _de damas en el altar de Apolo (@ApoloCreed )
Esta es fresquita, es de hoy:








Blitz Chess • EnzoEV vs OtroNPC


EnzoEV (2023) plays OtroNPC (2017) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 61 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




En la 19 me dejo una dama "sin importancia" . . . el rival se rie por el chat, en la 21 doblete al canto, pero encuentro táctica para librarlo y . . . tras una dura remada igualo en la 43 y mate en la 61 con 4 seg.
El ajedrez se resume en 2 palabras:
* FURIA PORCINA*​Por hoy lo dejo, otra en la que me cuelgo pieza grtuitamente en la 17 








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs harol0321


OtroNPC (2022) plays harol0321 (2020) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 25 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




está visto que no soy @ApoloCreed 





hasta la proxima.


----------



## el mensa (10 Ago 2022)

Esas son las partidas que hacen afición, mis dieses.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (11 Ago 2022)

En tres minutos, Bundesliga Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #lJJQi6Yb




Spoiler



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## NPCpremiun (11 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> En tres minutos, Bundesliga Lichess Liga 13A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #lJJQi6Yb



Gran abiso, (a falta de 3 min en burbuja y de 2 en lichess) mejor resultado
Solo hemos estado 5 y puntuaban 6, nos salvamos del descenso por los pelos.


1GranMonarca 1739 @tumismo*12*2Triptolemo 1543 @Triptolemo *10*3OtroNPC 2002 @Yomismo*8*4Longines 1839 @naufragodelpisito (Al cual no citas en tus post*)*5*5Hermes1277 1470 @el mensa 
*los cuales no apareces citado en caso de spoiler como el que cité yo.
Tampoco me aparece tu cita en liches, Por "suerte" vi la campanita roja donde me avisaban de mensajes de @propileos y vangill para jugar en el equipo de NXN, al entrar al chat veo tú nick como _*no leido *_y entro a jugar,pero algo estás haciendo mal en las combocatorias, que te lo explique @propileos y ya depaso que explique porque no juega con nosotros y sí con NXN


Que hoy nadie del equipo rindió por encima de 2000.
Ya puestos a llorar, cita a los del equipo* actualizando *el ranquin de jugadores Reales 


calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga:
> 1º @Jean-de-la-fontaine 85pts
> 2º @calopez narcotraficante 84pts
> 3º @Triptolemo 55pts
> ...



Que ya van unas rondas que no actualizas.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Ago 2022)

Yo he jugado de culo, estoy fuera de juego, ya me centraré para el domingo... 
He sido tonto y he berserkeado un 100% en vez de jugar tranquilo... 


Podíamos haber pasado fácil pero estabamos 2 al principio, luego 3...


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Ago 2022)

@calopez narcotraficante si me acuerdo yo también avisare con tiempo puesto que tu y yo casi siempre jugamos...


----------



## NPCpremiun (12 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo he jugado de culo, estoy fuera de juego, ya me centraré para el domingo...
> He sido tonto y he berserkeado un 100% en vez de jugar tranquilo...
> Podíamos haber pasado fácil pero estabamos 2 al principio, luego 3...



Toda la razón, cuando hay menos gente que jugadores que puntuan, el rendimiento es inferior, todos con una actuación por debajo de nuestro elo, salvo @calopez narcotraficante (+35) y tú, (+25) pero eso no cuenta ya que me he fijado que estás con un elo -100 puntos por debajo de lo habitual en tí. y hemos quedado a 5 del descenso, yo he entrado de pura casualidad, no contaba con estar por casa a esa hora, de hecho entre con la competición bastante empezada, sólo jugué 5, por cierto, aprobecho para felicitar a @el mensa , moral de acero, es lo que necesitamos en el equipo, y ya puestos insisto a @calopez narcotraficante para que actualice la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

@NPCpremiun yo juego con NXN porque lleve mucha gente de fuera del foro a NXN, y ahora no los puedo dejar tirados e irme a otro equipo, no seria correcto. 
Mi idea con NXN era sumar a mucha gente, del foro y de fuera del foro, para ser un equipo potente en los torneos, pero no funciono. 
No funciono porque gente del foro no se sentia a gusto en el NXN, vale lo entiendo. 
Entonces GM creo este equipo y se apunto a la BUNDESLIGA, y me parece correcto. 
Yo siempre he apoyado a GM en su proyecto, ojala que salga adelante. 
Pero claro la realidad, hasta ahora, es que no podeis meter 20 en la BUNDESLIGA, hay 200 foreros que les gusta el ajedrez pero pasan de la BUNDESLIGA, ese es el tema. 
El NXN tambien se ha quedado mal con la salida de foreros, hoy hemos descendido, casi no habia nadie del equipo jugando. 
Yo luego de mirar vuestra clasificacion y la nuestra pensaba, joder, estamos 8 por equipo, si estuvieramos juntos seriamos 16. 
Pero tambien entiendo que gente que ha jugado hoy la BUNDESLIGA con el DAMAS A PELITO, no jugaria la BUNDESLIGA con otro equipo donde hubiera guiris. 
Eso es asi. 
Yo extraño mucho a @Triptolemo @el mensa @calopez narcotraficante a ti tambien a @Nothing aunque se fue antes, y a otros muchos, hemos jugado muchas BUNDESLIGAS juntos, hemos comentado muchas pacadas, como no sentir afecto. 
Yo me he quedado enmedio NPC, entiendeme. 
Se podria intentar formar un equipo nuevo OBJETIVO BUNDESLIGA donde juguemos los que hemos jugado siempre juntos, y somos mas de 20, pero claro, yo a la gente la tengo muy mareada ya, entonces es complicado tios, es complicado. 
Tengo que avisar uno por uno a gente que de vez en cuando juega, y que se unan, y son mas de 50, ya fue un esfuerzo llevarlos al NXN que muchos se quedaron por el camino. 
Yo lo que hare sera seguir trabajando en el NXN a ver si consigo refuerzos por lichess, haciendo trabajo subterraneo, y poco mas puedo hacer. 
Y ojala los foreros se animen y lleven al DAMAS A PELITO a primera division de la KARTOFFEL me alegraria tanto como cualquiera de vosotros.


----------



## el mensa (12 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Toda la razón, cuando hay menos gente que jugadores que puntuan, el rendimiento es inferior, todos con una actuación por debajo de nuestro elo, salvo @calopez narcotraficante (+35) y tú, (+25) pero eso no cuenta ya que me he fijado que estás con un elo -100 puntos por debajo de lo habitual en tí. y hemos quedado a 5 del descenso, yo he entrado de pura casualidad, no contaba con estar por casa a esa hora, de hecho entre con la competición bastante empezada, sólo jugué 5, por cierto, aprobecho para felicitar a @el mensa , moral de acero, es lo que necesitamos en el equipo, y ya puestos insisto a @calopez narcotraficante para que actualice la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga.



Gracias, ayer no tuve el día y me lo tendría que haber dejado pero como todo punto suma y éramos 4 gatos pues seguí por si sonaba la flauta. Al final tenía ganas de matar a alguien.

Edito ahora que me he leído el post de Propi... en burbuja tenemos plantilla para presentar batalla muy arriba en la bundesliga, a saber:
Apolo, especialista en tiempos cortos.
Victorioso, chavalín con un nivel acojonante y cerebro a estrenar, no como nosotros.
Viulindar, Etxerringa e Hiperion, mi sentido arácnido me dice que en la vida real tienen más unidades de combate que Freezer y Son Goku juntos.
MIP, un clásico del foro de experiencia más que contrastada, campeón de liga varios años.
Gran Monarca, Tripto, Propi, NPC, Actor secundario Bob y varios más, les gusta jugar rápido con buen nivel.
Y me estoy dejando fuera mucha gente que puede no ser especialista en rápidas pero podría adaptarse y presentar batalla, por ejemplo Longines, Igna, Gurney, Blubeo Tío Serio, etc.
Otros jugadores que el paquismo es fuerte en ellos, por ejemplo yo mismo y @Vorsicht (a este va a ser el único que menciono bien para que le salga una campanilla de aviso y se joda, jjajaja, jojojo).

Hay plantilla casi casi para dar la sorpresa... y estos tíos de dónde han salido? De un foro lleno de fachas y chalados? Dicho esto sin acritud (no todos los mencionados son fachas fachosos ni están mal de la azotea).


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Ago 2022)

Mensa es todo un ejemplo en todos los sentidos,para empezar es un autentico alicantino para lo bueno y lo malo.Yo no podía jugar mucho pero estaban en zona de descenso y acudí.Lo hice nefasto y solo rasque 5 puntos.Mensa también está en un bache por que doy fe da que juega mucho mejor.Más de un 40% del equipo era de Alicante,eso no puede ser burbujistas.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (12 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Gran abiso, (a falta de 3 min en burbuja y de 2 en lichess) mejor resultado
> Solo hemos estado 5 y puntuaban 6, nos salvamos del descenso por los pelos.
> 
> 
> ...



Estos días estoy con mucha carga encima. No únicamente en horarios, también emocional. No estoy tan presente en el equipo como al principio. Te he puesto como co-líder del equipo, junto con otros juagadores muy habituales. Ello te permite probar la función de mensajería, entre otras cosas.


----------



## NPCpremiun (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @NPCpremiun yo juego con NXN porque lleve mucha gente de fuera del foro a NXN, y ahora no los puedo dejar tirados e irme a otro equipo, no seria correcto.
> Mi idea con NXN era sumar a mucha gente, del foro y de fuera del foro, para ser un equipo potente en los torneos, pero no funciono.
> No funciono porque gente del foro no se sentia a gusto en el NXN, vale lo entiendo.
> Entonces GM creo este equipo y se apunto a la BUNDESLIGA, y me parece correcto.
> ...



Mucho ladrillo y todo eso, pero ...
...¿y el tutorial del delegado de la bundesliga.... ?


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

¿que tutorial?, no entiendo


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Que no nos llegan bien los avisos, a mi por lo menos, y creo que no soy el único.



Pero eso ya lo estuvimos probando unos cuantos con @calopez narcotraficante, el me citaba aqui en el hilo y a mi me aparecia la campana. 
Entonces no se porque no te aparecen los avisos. 
¿no sera de tu configuracion?


----------



## propileos (14 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No me aparece la campana *en Lichess*. La tuya y de Vangil sí, entonces entro en el chat, y veo que tengo mensaje de Granmonarca sin leer.



Es extraño realmente. 
Puede que @calopez narcotraficante y @calopez sean la misma persona, y sus perfiles tengan caracteristicas especiales. 
Es una idea que me ronda la cabeza desde hace meses. 
Otra explicacion no encuentro.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> No me aparece la campana *en Lichess*. La tuya y de Vangil sí, entonces entro en el chat, y veo que tengo mensaje de Granmonarca sin leer.



Al enviar mensajes a todos los miembros del equipo, lichess me avisa de que hay dos miembros que han desactivado las notificaciones del equipo: _ "2 members out of 48 (4.2%) have unsubscribed from messages". _

Fíjate que tengas la opción_ "Suscribirse a los mensajes del equipo"_ activada (en verde), en la esquina izquierda de la página del equipo: DAMAS A PELITO team


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy
BUNDESLIGA
20:00
Con el mejor tiempo: 3+0

Apuntaos ya en el siguiente enlace:





Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #trY7gRky


56 players compete in the Aug 14, 2022 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Jonas95 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Los jugadores que no participen serán enviados a Brasil, Amazonas, frontera con Guayana Francesa.









Spoiler



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## Gurney (14 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Hay plantilla casi casi para dar la sorpresa... y estos tíos de dónde han salido? De un foro lleno de fachas y chalados? Dicho esto sin acritud (no todos los mencionados son fachas fachosos ni están mal de la azotea).


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Ago 2022)

Jugamos la BUNDESLIGA en 10 minutos:






Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #trY7gRky


56 players compete in the Aug 14, 2022 Lichess Liga 13C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Jonas95 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





¡¡Uníos o morid!!




Spoiler: Conscripción



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Ago 2022)

Mal torneo en lo personal pero bueno en lo grupal. Ascendemos a la división 12 y, ojo, que estamos a una división de NXN. ¿Habrá sorpasso? ¿Nos enfrentaremos cara a cara en la 11C?






Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #SrdsPLoH


44 players compete in the Aug 18, 2022 Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. hoecker412 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Ago 2022)

Blitz Chess • Jonas95 vs Chessmate7777 No estaba muerto,no,no estaba de parranda


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Mal torneo en lo personal pero bueno en lo grupal. Ascendemos a la división 12 y, ojo, que estamos a una división de NXN. ¿Habrá sorpasso? ¿Nos enfrentaremos cara a cara en la 11C?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada causa más placer que los envíes a la Guyana jeje


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Ago 2022)

Hoy no he sido el máximo puntuador pero he sido la liebre...
Al principio tirando del equipo, para aprovechar el rebufo moral


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> No estaba muerto,no,no estaba de parranda











Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Ford71Frank


OtroNPC (1982) plays Ford71Frank (2049) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




La diferencia entre estar muerto y de parranda es de un jaque:


----------



## naufragodelpisito (14 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Mal torneo en lo personal pero bueno en lo grupal. Ascendemos a la división 12 y, ojo, que estamos a una división de NXN. ¿Habrá sorpasso? ¿Nos enfrentaremos cara a cara en la 11C?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que hoy teníamos mejor alineación que el NXN Gurney,De la Fontaine y NPCpremium son muy fuertes,Triptolemo ha sacado su juego liante a relucir y yo hago lo que puedo…. Creo que los demás no han estado tan mal.Dadas mis circunstancias he perdido las 3 últimas.Las súper estrellas de primera y algunos de Segunda no han jugado.Pero nos ha bastado, ni Gurney ni yo estamos en la liga,sin embargo ahí estamos.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Ago 2022)

Así da gusto jugar, la cagas y tienes a otro dando el relevo, sin presión, motiva.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Ford71Frank
> 
> 
> OtroNPC (1982) plays Ford71Frank (2049) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Game is a draw after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!
> ...



Ingenioso ahogado bien conocido por las viejas guardias como tú y yo.Lo que acierto a entender es que sientas rechazo a jugar a 20mn siendo buen jugador.Tal vez tengas alergia extrema a los módulos! Mi parecer es que aquí hay muy pocos … Pero los hay! .Te mencionó esto por tu post de jugadores cafeteros.Unos esquemas fuera de todo estudio y que te lleva pillarles la medida.Fue una interesante reflexión.Aquí probablemente sólo Hiperion,Exterriga,tú y yo conozcamos la regla de Capablanca en Finales de Alfiles de distinto color.Que buenos fueron los años 90.Gurney tiene el secreto del acero.


----------



## propileos (15 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Mal torneo en lo personal pero bueno en lo grupal. Ascendemos a la división 12 y, ojo, que estamos a una división de NXN. ¿Habrá sorpasso? ¿Nos enfrentaremos cara a cara en la 11C?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero hombre el objetivo del DAMAS A PELITO tiene que ser subir a primera no ganar al NXN.
El NXN no esta creciendo mucho en la BUNDESLIGA, la mayoria de los jugadores pasan del tema.
Imagino que iremos descendiendo hasta la 13 o la 14 y pastaremos por ahi hasta que pueda convencer al equipo olimpico femenino brasileño que nos apoye, eso si seria un empujon.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ingenioso ahogado bien conocido por las viejas guardias como tú y yo.*Lo que acierto a entender es que sientas rechazo a jugar a 20mn siendo buen jugador.Tal vez tengas alergia extrema a los módulos! Mi parecer es que aquí hay muy pocos … Pero los hay! .Te mencionó esto por tu post de jugadores cafeteros*.Unos esquemas fuera de todo estudio y que te lleva pillarles la medida.Fue una interesante reflexión.Aquí probablemente sólo Hiperion,Exterriga,tú y yo conozcamos la regla de Capablanca en Finales de Alfiles de distinto color.Que buenos fueron los años 90.Gurney tiene el secreto del acero.



La verdad, es que para echarme unas pensadas a gusto necesito poner los codos y ver madera, lo de jugar online es para hacer tactica al toque, y es muy vicioso, ultimamente me estoy arrastrando en blitz y subiendo en bullet. Me jode estar parado ratón en mano pierdo cada una que pa que, las pierdo yo solo, sin colaboración del rival, a ver si freno un poco el ritmo, pero >10min. a la mesa, paso de quemar pestaña.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> La verdad, es que para echarme unas pensadas a gusto necesito poner los codos y ver madera, lo de jugar online es para hacer tactica al toque, y es muy vicioso, ultimamente me estoy arrastrando en blitz y subiendo en bullet. Me jode estar parado ratón en mano pierdo cada una que pa que, las pierdo yo solo, sin colaboración del rival, a ver si freno un poco el ritmo, pero >10min. a la mesa, paso de quemar pestaña.



Muy cierto yo tengo un sillón colonial de mimbre. Y mover madera no tiene parangón… yo con algunos amigos incuso juego sin reloj y se disfruta.Sin el estrés de la competición…uno de ellos es cultismo en ajedrez,recibio clases de Valery Salov y con mojitos en mano rememoramos aventuras conjuntas de ultramar.El internet es como la metadona un sustituto malo de la heroína.La estética te inspira…al menos a mi.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Muy cierto yo tengo un sillón colonial de mimbre. Y mover madera no tiene parangón… yo con algunos amigos incuso juego sin reloj y se disfruta.Sin el estrés de la competición…uno de ellos es cultismo en ajedrez,recibio clases de Valery Salov y con mojitos en mano rememoramos aventuras conjuntas de ultramar.*El internet es como la metadona *un sustituto malo de la heroína.La estética te inspira…al menos a mi.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (18 Ago 2022)

*En 40 minutos jugamos la Bundesliga*, división 12A: Lichess Liga 12A Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #SrdsPLoH

Si quedamos terceros, es probable que *nos enfrentemos con NXN *en la división 11C y los machacaremos en EL *DERBI.*

Hoy el ritmo es 3+2, óptimo para los que gustan de más tiempo.



Spoiler



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ago 2022)

3º podiamos haber hecho más yo sobre todo.
he perdido algunas que eran triunfadoras!!
bueno estuvo bien...
Y la presencia de foreras! cuidado pues.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ago 2022)

me encanto la partida de Lguizani rematando con la Torre Furiosa









Blitz Chess • Lguizani vs Grabscher


Lguizani (2127) plays Grabscher (2273) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Game is a draw after 86 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




que haríais aqui con negras...?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> me encanto la partida de Lguizani rematando con la Torre Furiosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú con quien juegas? Con el NXN? Ya que lo preguntas Tf4+ .es un tema conocido y lo puso el otro día NPCpremium


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

@SpeedyGonzalez ha habido un cisma.
Yo me he quedado de lider en el NXN con los brasileños y la gente que fui sumando al BURBUJA INFO y al CAFE PI BURBUJA.
Y GM ha fundado un equipo solo para foreros el DAMAS A PELITO que tambien juega la BUNDESLIGA.
Si quieres pasarte al DAMAS A PELITO por mi bien, eres forero y estas en tu derecho, y si quieres jugar con el NXN pues eres bienvenido tambien.
No hay malos rollos ni nada de eso.
Yo me he quedado en el NXN porque lleve mucha gente al NXN y ahora no puedo dejarlos tirados e irme a otro equipo.
Y hay foreros que quieren que el equipo sea solo de foreros y por eso el DAMAS A PELITO, que es una cosa que entiendo.
Este hilo es para comentar las hazañas del DAMAS A PELITO que ha quedado como EQUIPO OFICIAL DEL FORO.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez ha habido un cisma.
> Yo me he quedado de lider en el NXN con los brasileños y la gente que fui sumando al BURBUJA INFO y al CAFE PI BURBUJA.
> Y GM ha fundado un equipo solo para foreros el DAMAS A PELITO que tambien juega la BUNDESLIGA.
> Si quieres pasarte al DAMAS A PELITO por mi bien, eres forero y estas en tu derecho, y si quieres jugar con el NXN pues eres bienvenido tambien.
> ...



Vamos a derroirte propi...


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> me encanto la partida de Lguizani rematando con la Torre Furiosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero serás judas, la mejor torre furiosa fue esta:








Blitz Chess • KUHNI vs OtroNPC


KUHNI (2139) plays OtroNPC (2044) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Game is a draw after 47 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Torre con furia porcina
Que ya me explicvará @propileos porque teniendo yo 6 puntos me emparejan con uno que tiene 16.
Partida pacosisima, en la 10 combino muy bien y gano pieza, en la 16, me la dejo gratis y con otra de propina, en la 35 doy un jaque sin importancia y me encomiendo a @ApoloCreed al cual le dedico* "La torre con furia porcina y sus 11 jakeos"*
Tambien felicitar a @naufragodelpisito que rascó un punto importante por estar atento al chat y ofrecer tablas cuando faltaba <1min. para terminar la bundesliga, sabeis que una vez terminado el tiempo el resultado no suma para el equipo. Y a @el mensa:








Blitz Chess • Hermes1277 vs KommandoI9


Hermes1277 (1433) plays KommandoI9 (2377) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. Hermes1277 won by checkmate after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## el mensa (19 Ago 2022)

Repartiendo garrote a bersekeros incautos, la especialidad de la casa.

Ah, pongo en aviso a la peña bersekera por si nos cruzamos otra vez con el equipo "chessmasters  winners" o algo así, les he cogido la matrícula porque con la broma me soplaron 3 partidas y 50 unidades de combate hace 2 semanas... tienen cuentas raras y recién hechas infrarrateadas para el nivel que exhiben, ya estoy al loro por si acaso. 

Cogí tal cabreo que estuve a punto de escribirle a @calopez narcotraficante (buen troll y mejor persona) para enfocar el asunto de forma correcta, si eso hacerle a dos "cocos" de nuestro equipo unas cuentas troll también infrarrateadas y pegarles hasta en el carnet de identidad. 

Eran turcos, total, moronegros o moroblancos mala gente everywere...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Repartiendo garrote a bersekeros incautos, la especialidad de la casa.
> 
> Ah, pongo en aviso a la peña bersekera por si nos cruzamos otra vez con el equipo "chessmasters  winners" o algo así, les he cogido la matrícula porque con la broma me soplaron 3 partidas y 50 unidades de combate hace 2 semanas... tienen cuentas raras y recién hechas infrarrateadas para el nivel que exhiben, ya estoy al loro por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Hay 3 bestias que habría que tener para las categorías altas.Arturodelfuturo,Hiperion y Apolocreed.Estos jugadores ellos solos te hacen 110 puntos casi seguro.Pero somos muchos y puede haber relevos.Apolocreed se acerca tu momento estelar,po que la liga te da miedo


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hay 3 bestias que habría que tener para las categorías altas.Arturodelfuturo,Hiperion y Apolocreed.Estos jugadores ellos solos te hacen 110 puntos casi seguro.



En el caso de partidas sin tiempo extra, si tiene un +2 @ApoloCreed suele ponerse nerviosa


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Hombre Tripto! Hoy has madrugado jeje,así me gusta.Repartidor de estopa y fiel alos colores


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hombre Tripto! Hoy has madrugado jeje,así me gusta.Repartidor de estopa y fiel alos colores



El pvto cartero joputa...
Ayer me dormí a las 6 y a las 8,30 me despierta a timbrazos el cartero para darme una deuda del agua cuando mi madre estaba enferma...


----------



## el mensa (19 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> El pvto cartero joputa...
> Ayer me dormí a las 6 y a las 8,30 me despierta a timbrazos el cartero para darme una deuda del agua cuando mi madre estaba enferma...



Un consejo. Vete a vivir en medio del campo, antes entra en la página del Aeat y da una dirección fiscal falsa. 

Mano de santo, oija!!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Un consejo. Vete a vivir en medio del campo, antes entra en la página del Aeat y da una dirección fiscal falsa.
> 
> Mano de santo, oija!!!



Yo tengo el timbre desconectado y estoy sordo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Ago 2022)

Felicitaciones por tu partida Mensa.Estaba seguro de que podrías.Es que el calor nos tenia fundidos. Ayer yo no me cansé tanto.El ritmo 3+2 a veces te favorece.Es una pena que no haya nada a 10mn por que ahí en horas bajas tengo 2085 y en Blitz 1800. Por ponerte un ejemplo en un encuentro informal con Arturodelfuturo que es el mejor a 1mn y a 3mn de todo el foro a 10mn quedamos 1-1.Me gustaría poner las partidas por ser de muy alto nivel , pero igual a Arturo le molesta no se.El es modesto en el fondo ya que se cargo a un jugador de élite +2700 Fide a 3mn y no por accidente.Perdón creo que fue a 5mn


----------



## Cazarr (19 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez ha habido un cisma.
> Yo me he quedado de lider en el NXN con los brasileños y la gente que fui sumando al BURBUJA INFO y al CAFE PI BURBUJA.
> Y GM ha fundado un equipo solo para foreros el DAMAS A PELITO que tambien juega la BUNDESLIGA.
> Si quieres pasarte al DAMAS A PELITO por mi bien, eres forero y estas en tu derecho, y si quieres jugar con el NXN pues eres bienvenido tambien.
> ...



¿Habrá derbi?  Ayer iba a jugar un par pero que me pongan en la primera ronda a un +2000 me desmotiva bastante.


----------



## NPCpremiun (19 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿Habrá derbi?  Ayer iba a jugar un par pero que me pongan en la primera ronda a un +2000 me desmotiva bastante.



Pero que dices pedazo de troll, si parece que eres tú el que hace los emparejamientos.
​6 puntos tenía yo antes de la ultima ronda, en esa franja de puntuación eran todos de 1800 para abajo, y me encasquetan a un 2139 que tenía *16 *puntacos yo quedé de 26/44 y el que hizo tablas con migo 12/44


----------



## propileos (19 Ago 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Repartiendo garrote a bersekeros incautos, la especialidad de la casa.
> 
> Ah, pongo en aviso a la peña bersekera por si nos cruzamos otra vez con el equipo "chessmasters  winners" o algo así, les he cogido la matrícula porque con la broma me soplaron 3 partidas y 50 unidades de combate hace 2 semanas... tienen cuentas raras y recién hechas infrarrateadas para el nivel que exhiben, ya estoy al loro por si acaso.
> 
> ...



Tu cuando veas una partida sospechosa vas aqui








en usuario pones el nick del tio, tal como es sin arrobas ni extensiones ni nada, luego en motivo se abre un desplegable con trampas, insultos, elo falso, etc, ahi pones trampas o lo que sea, y en descripcion pegas la partida y a correr.

Poco mas se puede hacer, no hagas mala sangre ni pierdas mucho tiempo que no merece la pena, seria como ponerte a matar moscas en el campo.

La culpa de esto en parte es de lichess y de los propios organizadores de torneos, si pusieran un requisito de 15 mil o 30 mil partidas para poder jugar torneos pues se evitarian muchas cosas de estas, no todas pero seria un filtro importante.


----------



## Triptolemo (20 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Tu cuando veas una partida sospechosa vas aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161645
> 
> ...



Se podría hacer un algoritmo mimetico a los errores humanos tipo Bot, que ya existen en el propio lichess...


----------



## el mensa (20 Ago 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Se podría hacer un algoritmo mimetico a los errores humanos tipo Bot, que ya existen en el propio lichess...



Abre una cuenta troll-stalker en chess.com como la que tengo yo y te vas a hartar de jugar contra cuentas raras con nombres que parecen salidos de listas numeradas y normalmente de nacionalidad India o Usana, sin foto de avatar o fotos random de google, y que después de una apertura con errores (supuestamente) humanos empiezan a jugar de cine el medio juego y final.

Casi nunca te dejan ganar 4 partidas seguidas por mucho que bajes tu puntuación. Eso si, te van enviando carteles de "si quieres mejorar abre una cuenta premium, suscríbete, etc.". 

Aunque ahí los entiendo, la pela es la pela. 

En lichess no pasa eso con tanta frecuencia porque es gratis y al parecer los usuarios somos más decentes, eso si, también se presta a que se llene de mala gente tramposa por diversión.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @SpeedyGonzalez ha habido un cisma.
> Yo me he quedado de lider en el NXN con los brasileños y la gente que fui sumando al BURBUJA INFO y al CAFE PI BURBUJA.
> Y GM ha fundado un equipo solo para foreros el DAMAS A PELITO que tambien juega la BUNDESLIGA.
> Si quieres pasarte al DAMAS A PELITO por mi bien, eres forero y estas en tu derecho, y si quieres jugar con el NXN pues eres bienvenido tambien.
> ...



no entiendo el porque de los cismas...
si somos 4 gatos a mi que mas me dará jugar con los brasileiros.
Además bien majos. 
Lo importante es hacer un bulto de tal tamaño que no nos haga sombra nadie.
y como el enlace que abrí era del equipo de NXN pues alli me meti.
Espero no haber molestado a nadie si ambos equipos jugaron en la misma categoria.
Pero no veo la razón de preferir uno u otro y no unirse.
Ya que entiendo que el cisma viene por nuestra parte.
corrigeme si me equivoco.


----------



## propileos (20 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> no entiendo el porque de los cismas...
> si somos 4 gatos a mi que mas me dará jugar con los brasileiros.
> Además bien majos.
> Lo importante es hacer un bulto de tal tamaño que no nos haga sombra nadie.
> ...



Bueno lo de integrarnos en NXN fue una decision mia, queria meter muchos jugadores en los torneos y hacer un equipo potente y si era posible con brasileñas




pero a algunos de nuestros foreros no le parecio bien la idea, se sentian incomodos en el NXN, no lo consideraban su equipo.
Y bueno GM hizo el DAMAS A PELITO solo para foreros, que ha quedado como equipo del foro.
Yo me quede en el NXN porque he llevado a mucha gente de lichess al NXN y no puedo ahora dejarlos tirados e irme a otro equipo.

No hay drama tampoco, hay mucha gente que esta en los 2 equipos, que cada cual juegue donde quiera o si quieren alternar por mi parte ningun problema.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Ago 2022)

Para mi DAMAS A PELITO es el equipo del foro y estoy muy contento de tener 2 espadas muy fieles como Triptolemo y Mensa,además NPCpremium tira del carro y es una grata sorpresa ver a Jean de la Fontaine ya que es buen jugador.Y otros que van apoyando cuando pueden. Mi apoyo total a Calopez Narcotraficante.Por cierto Cazarr podría apoyar al equipo pero con entrega como Tripto,no en plan paniaguad,solo la puntita jeje.Leonberbiz buen puntal,y muchos otros.Apolocreed,Hiperion,Exterriga ,Gurney,Nelsoncito,etc.Ignadaptado cuando es a 5mn puede estar bien.Pemebe también…..


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (21 Ago 2022)

*Hoy *a las 20:00 jugamos la Bundesliga, división 11B: Lichess Liga 11B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #a8F1omWo

Ritmo 5+0.

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Ago 2022)

*DAMAS A PELITO*

Team pagePlayers5Puntuación promedio1823Average performance1923Average score17

1GranMonarca 1730*25*2Longines 1854*17*3OtroNPC 2058*14*4Leonberbiz2 1936*14*5Triptolemo 1536*14*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Ago 2022)

Ahí está el resultado sextos conservando la categoría solo estábamos 5.El mundo al revés ,algunos tratamos de conservar el equipo,se que son malas fechas pero a NPCpremium y a mi no nos viene muy bien jugar y aquí estamos.Intento evitar el descenso por todos mis medios aunque me quede solo. Calopez Narcotraficante a estado fenomenal .


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

Hoy a las 20:00
Jugamos la Bundesliga, división 11B: Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #F4QPQjeU

*Hoy el torneo va a estar petado de jugadores de ELO medio, completamente apisonables por los mejores del equipo.*

Simplemente fijaos en equipos como NAZİLLİ SATRANÇ TEAM, que ya tiene 14 inscritos y *11 son jugadores con un ELO entre 1666 y 1967*, o el equipo IT.Высер, con *9 jugadores entre 1233 y 1977 ELO*.

*Hoy hay que quedar primeros, para ascender a la 10A, división donde es más probable que nos topemos con @propileos y sus NXN*. Va a ser difícil ganarle a los árabes أبطال حلب, pero con un mínimo de SEIS jugadores somos competitivos.

@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## propileos (25 Ago 2022)

Que fijacion con propileos y ganar al NXN macho.
Vamos a organizar una lapidacion para que la gente se anime y venga. 
Es un poco la idea no.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Hoy a las 20:00
> Jugamos la Bundesliga, división 11B: Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #F4QPQjeU
> 
> *Hoy el torneo va a estar petado de jugadores de ELO medio, completamente apisonables por los mejores del equipo.*
> ...



Bravo bien dicho. Pundonor de Gran Monarca! Vamos a por Ellos ,es un hereje que va de santo con buenas palabritas pero como dicen los americanos o estás conmigo o contra mi!!Y el fue el destructor del equipo,pero un perder es un gran ganar.Yo estoy mejor con Calopez Narcotraficante.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

Estamos CINCO. Nos falta al menos UNO:

Esto empieza YA:





__





Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #F4QPQjeU


87 players compete in the Aug 25, 2022 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ObolonkovSergei takes the prize home!




lichess.org







Spoiler



@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas

Ignadaptado (2147) @Ignadaptado
Ricardinho1492 (1747) @Capitán Walker
propileos (1945) @propileos
Triptolemo (1655) @Triptolemo
Leonberbiz (2007)@QuieroUnaCasa
LibertadpuebloESP (2327) @Libertadpuebloespañol
? @Erwin
T_S (1845) @Tio_Serio
auseti (1760) @Chila
Knish77 (1949) @Knish77
Mister6layers (1512) @guanoincoming
pemebe (1941) @pemebe
chiripov (1130) @Vorsicht
VAYAQUESI (1400) @vayaquesi
helloasilvestrados (1544) @HelloAsilvestrados
gonzalojs (937) @Alforista
Hermes1277 (1644) @el mensa
NachoSDR @Mediterrand
MATADORDEPIEZAS @MAUSER
Javier_FdezT @javigz
RomanoIV @Gian Gastone
Exterriga @exterriga
Lopecini69 @CharlieMonguer
elfatalista @el_fatalista
PatoReloaded @Actor Secundario Bob
suzieq1977 @killer queen
MaidenHead @Nothing
chamesh26 @chamesh
Apolotriloaded @ApoloCreed
Darke @SpeedyGonzalez
pacoco @ignominias
viulindar @use6w
Lguizani @Lguizani
gueldos @gueldos
hank100 @hank100
Chess_Driver @Taxi_Driver
Hiperion3 @Hiperión
cazarr @Cazarr
freddygtv @freddygtv
vyctoryoso @Robii
OtroNPC @NPCpremiun
Clavisto @Clavisto
Juanmeti @Juanmeti
Ursur13 @Ursur
Kurwa09 @kurwa
GranMonarca @calopez narcotraficante
lonchafinista @favelados
distorsionq @distorsionQ
licenciadopanoja @licenciadoPanoja
chessmate7777 @naufragodelpisito
alano_carpetovetonic (1500) @Alano Carpetovetonico
Schopenhart (1500) @Schopenhart
demiurgoo (2298) @el demiurgo
Viulindar @Viulindar


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Que fijacion con propileos y ganar al NXN macho.
> Vamos a organizar una lapidacion para que la gente se anime y venga.
> Es un poco la idea no.



Tener un enemigo común une más al grupo que cualquier otro elemento, amigo.

A todo esto, éramos cinco y ahora cuatro. Se nos ha ido uno.

Ahora volvemos a ser cincon con la llegada de Triptolemo. Aún así, se nos ha ido uno. No quiero señalar a nadie... pero seguro NXN ha tenido algo que ver...

ESTO EMPIEZA!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo de cobarde hay que ser para no aceptarle el berserker a un tío que tiene 500 ELO menos que tú?


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

Blitz Chess • sami123 vs GranMonarca


sami123 (2077) plays GranMonarca (1730) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. sami123 forfeits by time after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Otro cobarde muerde el polvo.

Vamos segundos!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

Hermoso:









Blitz Chess • samrhndy577 vs GranMonarca


samrhndy577 (2239) plays GranMonarca (1741) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. GranMonarca won by checkmate after 31 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org





Me aventaja por 500 ELO, por segunda vez me niega el berserker, y me vengo.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (25 Ago 2022)

Imposible ya. Buena lucha, comadrejas. Soñamos durante un buen rato.

Lo peor de empezar fuerte es que te comes a todos los cocos de 2200+ seguido, uno tras otro. Aún así, mis primeras victorias contra cocos estuvieron bien: empecé 6-2, acabé 5-21.

Más que digno 6º puesto para Damas a Pelito.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Imposible ya. Buena lucha, comadrejas. Soñamos durante un buen rato.
> 
> Lo peor de empezar fuerte es que te comes a todos los cocos de 2200+ seguido, uno tras otro. Aún así, mis primeras victorias contra cocos estuvieron bien: empecé 6-2, acabé 5-31.
> 
> Más que digno 6º puesto para Damas a Pelito.



Bueno han resultado duros y el amigo Exterriga lo he llamado y ha venido con buena actuación Fontaine y tú grandiosos y Trptolemo y yo hemos hecho lo que hemos podido,tal vez NCPpremium de estar he enviado un mensaje a Hiperion pero estaría desconectado.Apolocreed sin comentarios por que siempre tiene una excusa igual tenia fumbol.Edito muy importante Darke se ha quedado con el foro y a jugado Speedy González creo.


----------



## propileos (25 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Tener un enemigo común une más al grupo que cualquier otro elemento, amigo.
> 
> A todo esto, éramos cinco y ahora cuatro. Se nos ha ido uno.
> 
> ...



Yo no hago juego subterraneo, es mas, a los foreros que estaban en el NXN a todos les he dicho que si querian jugar la BUNDESLIGA con el DAMAS A PELITO que no habia ningun problema que es el equipo del foro. 
Tampoco les hago ningun comentario para que dejen el DAMAS A PELITO y se pasen al NXN.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (25 Ago 2022)

El Mensa donde andaría?jeje. Estarias de DAMAS A PELITO literal.


----------



## el mensa (26 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> El Mensa donde andaría?jeje. Estarias de DAMAS A PELITO literal.



No, ahora estoy de trabajos previos a las lluvias, hay que dejar preparadas muchas cosas. Muy a mi pesar ayer terminé de noche. Pero son solo unos días, no os preocupéis por mi...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (27 Ago 2022)

Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga a día 27 de agosto de 2022 (entre paréntesis se muestra la puntuación obtenida desde la última actualización el 5 de agosto, en las seis batallas disputadas desde entonces, e inmediatamente después el número de posiciones escaladas en esta clasificación)

1º @calopez narcotraficante *195pts *(+111) +1
2º @Jean-de-la-fontaine *186pts *(+101) -1
3º @Leonberbiz2 *136pts *(+81) +1
4º @Triptolemo 128pts (+73) -1
5º @naufragodelpisito 88pts (+88) +9
6º @NPCpremiun 87pts (+75) +3
7º @Robii 48pts -2
8º @el mensa 44pts (+16) -2
9º @Gurney 39pts (+37) +2
10º @exterriga 32pts (+32) +2
11º @SpeedyGonzalez 27pts (+27) +1
12º @adversaurio 16pts (+16) +0
13º @javigz 14pts -6
14º @Orospeda 13pts -6
15º @Cazarr 10pts (+2) -5
16º @pemebe 10pts (+3) -5
17º @General Ramón Cabrera 4pts -5
18º @Taxi_Driver 6pts (+6)
19º @rober77 6pts (+6)
20º @Tio_Serio 2pts (+2)


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Así queda la clasificación de foreros con más puntos en la Bundesliga a día 27 de agosto de 2022 (entre paréntesis se muestra la puntuación obtenida desde la última actualización el 5 de agosto, en las seis batallas disputadas desde entonces, e inmediatamente después el número de posiciones escaladas en esta clasificación)
> 
> 1º @calopez narcotraficante *195pts *(+111) +1
> 2º @Jean-de-la-fontaine *186pts *(+101) -1
> ...



Gran Monarca chessmate7777 y Longines somos el mismo.Se quedo así por que pensé que iban en lichess a sancionar a Longines por dejarme perder!! Tengo enlace con los 2.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Gran Monarca chessmate7777 y Longines somos el mismo.Se quedo así por que pensé que iban en lichess a sancionar a Longines por dejarme perder!! Tengo enlace con los 2.



Gracias y corregido. Debutas en quinta posición.

Mañana jugamos a ritmo 3+2 contra, entre otros, el siguiente artefacto pacobizarro:



Así es, jugamos contra los míticos *Les échecs de Paquito*.

También nos enfretaremos a otros equipos paco como برترین های ایران, www.ich-lerne-schach.de y EQUIPO DE AJEDREZ BOLIVAR PRIMERO


Únanse los valientes:






Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #dILVooUr


75 players compete in the Aug 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. DedalusBloom takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (27 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Gracias y corregido. Debytas en quinta posición.
> 
> Mañana jugamos a ritmo 3+2 contra, entre otros, el siguiente artefacto pacobizarro:
> 
> ...



Oye Gran Monarca,no aparece DAMAS A PELITO, le has cambiado el nombre o tas liao?


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (27 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Oye Gran Monarca,no aparece DAMAS A PELITO, le has cambiado el nombre o tas liao?



Es cierto, pensé que del 4 al 7 íbamos a la 11A, lo cual no tiene sentido. Estamos en la 11C, al haber quedado sextos: Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #dILVooUr


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

Una reflexión ante el inspirador Gurney que está en templo filosófico y es flexible como el bambu y duro como el acero.Los españoles básicamente todos somos iguales seamos de la zona que seamos,aunque en cada zona tenemos nuestras peculiaridades. En Murcia por ejemplo es raro ir a una casa y aunque no te conozcan o seas recién conocido te sacan algo de beber y comer! En la Mancha la gente dejando de lado el carácter son muy trabajadores,y podría seguir pero es largo.Pero lo que me deja perplejo es el carácter aragonés,la rendición no entra en su vocabulario,la cabezonería es extrema.Al punto que el mejor tratado de finales del mundo fue escrito esa obra monumental por célebre siquiatra Dr Rey Ardid y el mejor diccionario de lengua española el Maria Moliner escrito por ella sola!Hacen de sus defectos virtud capaces de llamar a teléfono 300 veces para ser atendidos,etc.Jamás pensé que Propileos le pudiera vencer a Gueldos pero….un aragonés es irreductible.Creo que es justo reconocer esta victoria al tesón,lucha y voluntad.


----------



## Cazarr (28 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Pero lo que me deja perplejo es el carácter aragonés,la rendición no entra en su vocabulario,la cabezonería es extrema.



Doy fe, justo a los pocos días de haber estado en el norte de la hermana patria aragonesa. Tienen unos cojones que no caben en la península, y que les llegan hasta Neopatria.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Doy fe, justo a los pocos días de haber estado en el norte de la hermana patria aragonesa. Tienen unos cojones que no caben en la península, y que les llegan hasta Neopatria.



Uff,yo lo sufro en casa!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Ago 2022)

Lo aceptas o no lo aceptas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (28 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Lo aceptas o no lo aceptas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171623



eso esta mas visto que el tebeo…


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Ago 2022)

En 45 minutos...

BUNDESLIGA






Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #dILVooUr


75 players compete in the Aug 28, 2022 Lichess Liga 11C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. DedalusBloom takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Ritmo 3+2



Spoiler



1º @calopez narcotraficante *195pts *(+111) +1
2º @Jean-de-la-fontaine *186pts *(+101) -1
3º @Leonberbiz2 *136pts *(+81) +1
4º @Triptolemo 128pts (+73) -1
5º @naufragodelpisito 88pts (+88) +9
6º @NPCpremiun 87pts (+75) +3
7º @Robii 48pts -2
8º @el mensa 44pts (+16) -2
9º @Gurney 39pts (+37) +2
10º @exterriga 32pts (+32) +2
11º @SpeedyGonzalez 27pts (+27) +1
12º @adversaurio 16pts (+16) +0
13º @javigz 14pts -6
14º @Orospeda 13pts -6
15º @Cazarr 10pts (+2) -5
16º @pemebe 10pts (+3) -5
17º @General Ramón Cabrera 4pts -5
18º @Taxi_Driver 6pts (+6)
19º @rober77 6pts (+6)
20º @Tio_Serio 2pts (+2)
@Taipánidas de Mileto
@Monica1988



_Jugador:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org




@ApoloCreed








Ganiccus (2186)


Ganiccus played 2003 games since Aug 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2186.




lichess.org




@blubleo








blubleo (2023)


blubleo played 9464 games since Aug 17, 2015. Current Bullet rating: 2023.




lichess.org




@calopez narcotraficante








GranMonarca (1708)


GranMonarca played 5223 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1708.




lichess.org




@Capitán Walker








Ricardinho1492 (1826)


Ricardinho1492 played 3322 games since Feb 21, 2019. Current Rapid rating: 1826.




lichess.org




@Carmen Martinez garcia








makwa2 (1500)


makwa2 played 10 games since Aug 17, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1429.




lichess.org




@Cazarr








Cazarr (1706)


Cazarr played 959 games since Sep 1, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1706.




lichess.org




@Charidemo








Charidemo (1375)


Charidemo played 14 games since Jul 3, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1375.




lichess.org




@Clavisto








Clavisto (1892)


Clavisto played 504 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Classical rating: 1892.




lichess.org




(Lichess) DjSoul7








DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org




@Don Pelayo








Asturies (1415)


Asturies played 32 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1415.




lichess.org




@el mensa








Hermes1277 (1699)


Hermes1277 played 2031 games since Oct 12, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 1699.




lichess.org




@exterriga








Exterriga (2204)


Exterriga played 6934 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2204.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Freddygtv








freddygtv (2187)


freddygtv played 24325 games since Jul 22, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 2187.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Gueldos








gueldos (2084)


gueldos played 15136 games since Mar 27, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2084.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Hank100








hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org




@Hiperión








Hiperion3 (2298)


Hiperion3 played 1788 games since Aug 30, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2298.




lichess.org




@Ignadaptado








Ignadaptado (2104)


Ignadaptado played 2923 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Classical rating: 2104.




lichess.org




@javigz








Javier_FdezT (1927)


Javier_FdezT played 10762 games since Jan 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1927.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Jean-de-la-fontaine








Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2235)


Jean-de-la-Fontaine played 15522 games since Jul 28, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 2235.




lichess.org




@knight








knightm (1833)


knightm played 23098 games since Sep 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1833.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Leonberbiz








Leonberbiz2 (2007)


Leonberbiz2 played 439 games since Jun 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2007.




lichess.org




@Monica1988








monica8900 (1127)


monica8900 played 1281 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1127.




lichess.org




@Montaigne








FarewellAtlantis (1339)


FarewellAtlantis played 643 games since Nov 30, 2021. Current Rapid rating: 1339.




lichess.org




@naufragodelpisito








Longines (2063)


Longines played 50978 games since Nov 12, 2016. Current Rapid rating: 2063.




lichess.org




@nelsoncito








nelsoncito_burbuja (1781)


nelsoncito_burbuja played 8 games since Jul 9, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1781.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Orospeda








Orospeda (1774)


Orospeda played 13691 games since Mar 26, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1774.




lichess.org




@propileos








propileos (1920)


propileos played 17353 games since Sep 17, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1920.




lichess.org




@Robii @jorge








vyctoryoso (2425)


vyctoryoso played 3882 games since May 20, 2017. Current Bullet rating: 2425.




lichess.org




@SpeedyGonzalez








Darke (1672)


Darke played 8142 games since Jun 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1672.




lichess.org




@Taipánidas de Mileto








Taipanidas (1400)


Taipanidas played 259 games since Jul 31, 2022. Current Rapid rating: 1400.




lichess.org




@Tales90








Amjd2018 (1659)


Amjd2018 played 12831 games since Oct 14, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1659.




lichess.org




@Taxi_Driver








Chess_Driver (1762)


Chess_Driver played 1644 games since Sep 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1762.




lichess.org




@Tio_Serio








T_S (1908)


T_S played 457 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1908.




lichess.org




@Triptolemo








Triptolemo (1689)


Triptolemo played 17560 games since Jan 15, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 1689.




lichess.org






_


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Ago 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> eso esta mas visto que el tebeo…


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Ago 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> En 45 minutos...
> 
> BUNDESLIGA
> 
> ...



En qué consiste la Bundesliga?


----------



## propileos (28 Ago 2022)

enhorabuena por el ascenso, has hecho un gran equipo @calopez narcotraficante


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

*Batalla por equipos Lichess Liga 11C*


1DAMAS A PELITOfool 29+23+20+17+16+11*116*2Remate bonitodesdecero 27+25+24+13+11+0*100*3SK Germania KupferdrehChessforrealpurists 26+23+16+14+11+9*99*4TSV Kareth-LappersdorfDedalusBloom 42+20+16+11+9*98*5Albstadtsmall_foot 41+24+16+5+4*90*6Team Bruviskrejton 26+16+10+7+4+4*67*7SK VelemajstorSKVelemajstor 31+20+6*57*8Sgem 1955 HochneukirchFM Kredn 27+19+8+0*54*9ДРУЖЕСКИЕ ТУРНИРЫ ПО ШАХМАТАМN-LA 26+11+2+2+0+0*41*10Asociación Riocuartense de Ajedrez - Club OnlinePhilFrutt 9+8+5+3+0+0


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

*DAMAS A PELITO*

Team pagePlayers13Puntuación promedio1868Average performance1883Average score13

1fool 2194*29*2Hiperion3 2249*23*3Jean-de-la-Fontaine 2212*20*4OtroNPC 2062*17*5Longines 1936*16*6GranMonarca 1721*11*7adversaurio 1686*9*8Leonberbiz2 1948*6*9Darke 1722*5*10Sachit_Raj 2074*3*11Hermes1277 1448*3*12Orospeda 1721*0*13Cazarr 1317


----------



## NPCpremiun (28 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> En qué consiste la Bundesliga?



De hacer click en el enlace de @calopez narcotraficante y jugar todo lo que se pueda, Domingos y jueves a las 20:00, cada dia a un ritmo distinto (3+0, 3+2, 5+0)
así a goso modo, si tal te pico enlace más detallado que tiene que haberlo en el hilo.
Voy a publicar mi pacada de hoy (curiosamente esta la perdí, pero tiene coña):
la tituraré
"Cuando versequeas al tipo equivocado"








Blitz Chess • FM jeffforever vs OtroNPC


FM jeffforever (2488) plays OtroNPC (2063) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. OtroNPC forfeits by time after 53 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org



tambien le dedeico 2 partidas a mi colega @ApoloCreed , que son de las que le gustan:








Blitz Chess • mu_ga_be vs OtroNPC


mu_ga_be (2057) plays OtroNPC (2054) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 23 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org












Blitz Chess • serg1313 vs OtroNPC


serg1313 (2027) plays OtroNPC (2040) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 38 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Explicación de bundesliga basica para @Taipánidas de Mileto :


NPCpremiun dijo:


> El tema es sumar, por ejemplo inserto imagen del equipo que quedó 3º:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126848
> 
> sus 5 mejores suman para el equipo, a partir de la 11 (no estoy seguro) suman los 6 mejores, de la 8ª los 7 mejores, la 5ª no recuerdo cuantos ¿8?...
> ...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

*DAMAS A PELITO*

Team pagePlayers13Puntuación promedio1868Average performance1883Average score13

1fool 2194*29*2Hiperion3 2249*23*3Jean-de-la-Fontaine 2212*20*4OtroNPC 2062*17*5Longines 1936*16*6GranMonarca 1721*11*7adversaurio 1686*9*8Leonberbiz2 1948*6*9Darke 1722*5*10Sachit_Raj 2074*3*11Hermes1277 1448*3*12Orospeda 1721*0*13Cazarr 1317


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

Hoy teníamos 2 súper lujos.Primero a mi amigo fool que es un auténtica bestia a blitz es sencillamente el Rey indiscutible de burbuja info. a alta velocidad,en Segunda posición alguien que no necesita presentación,un talento natural en horas bajas que ya las quisiéramos nosotros! Hiperion buen amigo mío de verdad. Tercero Fontaine un jugador también de la parte alta que a tenido muy buena actuación .4 puesto para un experto en rápidas NPCpremium que nos entendemos muy bien y tiene garra . Y a continuación un servidor y el gran Calopez Narcotraficante yeeeeaaaaaa!!! HEMOS SUBIDO .Y el resto me ha sorprendido gratamente


----------



## NPCpremiun (28 Ago 2022)

Felicitar al equipo por este pedazo de ascenso: líderes desde la primera a la última ronda:
También aprobecho para echar la llorada, menudos huesitos me tiraron, no pude ganar 2 seguidas, y resultado particilar de (+7-9=2) 15 tipos de 18 con elo>2000, esto es cosa de @Cazarr


----------



## naufragodelpisito (28 Ago 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> De hacer click en el enlace de @calopez narcotraficante y jugar todo lo que se pueda, Domingos y jueves a las 20:00, cada dia a un ritmo distinto (3+0, 3+2, 5+0)
> así a goso modo, si tal te pico enlace más detallado que tiene que haberlo en el hilo.
> Voy a publicar mi pacada de hoy (curiosamente esta la perdí, pero tiene coña):
> la tituraré
> ...



Impresionante eres un elegido de Caissa! A mi no me pasa nunca.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (28 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> En qué consiste la Bundesliga?



Es una liga con diferentes divisiones o categorías donde se compite como miembro de un equipo, jugando contra los jugadores de los otros equipos. Cada jornada dura 100 minutos, con ritmos variables (3+0, 3+2 y 5+0 se van alternando de jornada a jornada) y si el equipo queda entre los tres primeros, asciende a una categoría superior (y desciende si queda entre los tres últimos). Nuestro equipo empezó en la 15ª categoría y ahora está en la 10ª.

La próxima jornada es el jueves a las ocho de la tarde: Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #h2zHFB9Z

Jugamos todos los jueves y domingos, siempre a las 20:00.

Anímate a participar.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Ago 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Impresionante eres un elegido de Caissa! *A mi no me pasa nunca.*



Tranquilo, a ApoloCreed tamoco. 
Supongo que lo dirás por la primera, que desastre. Torre pieza y peón de menos en la 9, en la 15 creo que encuentro un truco para ganar dama con un jaque e igualar, y me come el alfíl gratis, realmente es increible que pegue mate 6 jugadas despues ya sin piezas. La 2ª es todo el factor tiempo, el tio me está pegando mate, y yo ingeniandome para salvarme me quedo colgado de tiempo y le pego yo mate a él con 4 seg. la posición no es tan loleante, pero yo veia el tiempo y me veia perdido, factor suerte siempre cuenta.
Hoy no he tenido esa suerte, la mejor la que puse antes del versequeo al 2500, putada que la perdí por tiempo con el tipo todo machacado, la siguiente mejor fue esta:








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs MaksTihonov


OtroNPC (2061) plays MaksTihonov (1797) in a rated Blitz (3+2) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 20 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




Tube pieza demás casi todo el tiempo, pero la tirada de calidad de la 15 da una combinación final es muy chula con el mate imparable de caballo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

De rápida factura aunque con la pérdida de pieza de buenas a primeras…. La del MF una pena tenías el mate cerca y bien ejecutada en poco tiempo,pensabas que entraría al trapo? Pero resultó amarrategui aún así estaba a mate en 6.Apolocreed jajaja se ha pasado ….pero no a jugar. Aunque con el equipo de hoy podemos subir algo más. Sumando a Exterriga creo que se puede llegar a la 4 división luego ya se harán gestiones para subir más.


----------



## Ratona001 (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (29 Ago 2022)

Este Gurney es exigente en el templo de Caissa.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## NPCpremiun (31 Ago 2022)

Pensando hacer el hilo DAMAS A APOLITO para dedicarle a @ApoloCreed todas esas partidas donde me dejo _*damas a pelito*_ y gano, hoy metí una sin registrar . . . brutal.
@ApoloCreed ve tomando nota de lo que es la* FURUA PORCINA* que te necesitamos en el equipo:








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. forfeits by time after 48 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




En la 14/15 me dejo una *DAMA A PELITO* (-14 del módulo, para que luego me digas que hay compensación y todo eso) 
En la 23 ya rasco un alfíl a cambio de un peón, y en la 31 ya se la lié, (igualdad 0´0)
En la 38: -"devuelvame la dama que los intereses ya están cobrados" (+6 del módulo y punto a la saca.)

*Tambien tengo esta: *(no entra en la categoría, pero *menudo finalito de peones*...)








Blitz Chess • OtroNPC vs Marce_lari


OtroNPC (2055) plays Marce_lari (1947) in a rated Blitz (3+0) game of chess. OtroNPC won by checkmate after 51 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




En la 32 todabía nos queda un alfil y 5 peones a cada uno pero pinta perdidísima. (-6 del módulo)
En la 38 y yá con 2 peones de menos (-8´6 del módulo) propongo cambio de alfiles, que el rival naruralmente acepta.
En la 41 llega la magia, y tras quedarme en la 42 con un solo peón (Vs 5) mis 3 siguientes jugadas sólo pueden ser narrradas con voz de maquina tragaperras: _*"Avances 1, 2, 3 -> ¡PREMIO!"*_
en la 45 mi dama se desliza entre sus 5 peones, y sin tocarlos le pega mate en la 51.

Añado otra razón para no abandonar, (@ApoloCreed )








Blitz Chess • Anon. vs Anon.


Anon. plays Anon. in a casual Blitz (3+0) game of chess. Anon. resigned after 28 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org




-8´4 de módulo, el tio ve mate en 2, no lo hay: premueve 28: ____ -Dxe1#, no vió 28. Ac1, resultado abandona al momento, y yo preguntandome ¿por que?, ya que pensaba hacer Dh5+, ni se me pasó por la cabeza De1, y de repente veo que abandona.


----------



## Triptolemo (1 Sep 2022)

Hoy torneo taluec... 






__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #h2zHFB9Z


63 players compete in the Sep 1, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GeilesSchlachtross69 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (1 Sep 2022)

*BUNDESLIGA EN JUEGO*





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #h2zHFB9Z


63 players compete in the Sep 1, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GeilesSchlachtross69 takes the prize home!




lichess.org








Spoiler



1º @calopez narcotraficante *195pts *(+111) +1
2º @Jean-de-la-fontaine *186pts *(+101) -1
3º @Leonberbiz2 *136pts *(+81) +1
4º @Triptolemo 128pts (+73) -1
5º @naufragodelpisito 88pts (+88) +9
6º @NPCpremiun 87pts (+75) +3
7º @Robii 48pts -2
8º @el mensa 44pts (+16) -2
9º @Gurney 39pts (+37) +2
10º @exterriga 32pts (+32) +2
11º @SpeedyGonzalez 27pts (+27) +1
12º @adversaurio 16pts (+16) +0
13º @javigz 14pts -6
14º @Orospeda 13pts -6
15º @Cazarr 10pts (+2) -5
16º @pemebe 10pts (+3) -5
17º @General Ramón Cabrera 4pts -5
18º @Taxi_Driver 6pts (+6)
19º @rober77 6pts (+6)
20º @Tio_Serio 2pts (+2)
@Taipánidas de Mileto
@Monica1988



_Jugador:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org




@ApoloCreed








Ganiccus (2186)


Ganiccus played 2003 games since Aug 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2186.




lichess.org




@blubleo








blubleo (2023)


blubleo played 9464 games since Aug 17, 2015. Current Bullet rating: 2023.




lichess.org




@calopez narcotraficante








GranMonarca (1708)


GranMonarca played 5223 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1708.




lichess.org




@Capitán Walker








Ricardinho1492 (1826)


Ricardinho1492 played 3322 games since Feb 21, 2019. Current Rapid rating: 1826.




lichess.org




@Carmen Martinez garcia








makwa2 (1500)


makwa2 played 10 games since Aug 17, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1429.




lichess.org




@Cazarr








Cazarr (1706)


Cazarr played 959 games since Sep 1, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1706.




lichess.org




@Charidemo








Charidemo (1375)


Charidemo played 14 games since Jul 3, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1375.




lichess.org
 



@Clavisto








Clavisto (1892)


Clavisto played 504 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Classical rating: 1892.




lichess.org




(Lichess) DjSoul7








DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org




@Don Pelayo








Asturies (1415)


Asturies played 32 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1415.




lichess.org




@el mensa








Hermes1277 (1699)


Hermes1277 played 2031 games since Oct 12, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 1699.




lichess.org




@exterriga








Exterriga (2204)


Exterriga played 6934 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2204.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Freddygtv








freddygtv (2187)


freddygtv played 24325 games since Jul 22, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 2187.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Gueldos








gueldos (2084)


gueldos played 15136 games since Mar 27, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2084.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Hank100








hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org




@Hiperión








Hiperion3 (2298)


Hiperion3 played 1788 games since Aug 30, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2298.




lichess.org




@Ignadaptado








Ignadaptado (2104)


Ignadaptado played 2923 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Classical rating: 2104.




lichess.org




@javigz








Javier_FdezT (1927)


Javier_FdezT played 10762 games since Jan 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1927.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Jean-de-la-fontaine








Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2235)


Jean-de-la-Fontaine played 15522 games since Jul 28, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 2235.




lichess.org




@knight








knightm (1833)


knightm played 23098 games since Sep 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1833.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Leonberbiz








Leonberbiz2 (2007)


Leonberbiz2 played 439 games since Jun 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2007.




lichess.org




@Monica1988








monica8900 (1127)


monica8900 played 1281 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1127.




lichess.org




@Montaigne








FarewellAtlantis (1339)


FarewellAtlantis played 643 games since Nov 30, 2021. Current Rapid rating: 1339.




lichess.org




@naufragodelpisito








Longines (2063)


Longines played 50978 games since Nov 12, 2016. Current Rapid rating: 2063.




lichess.org




@nelsoncito








nelsoncito_burbuja (1781)


nelsoncito_burbuja played 8 games since Jul 9, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1781.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Orospeda








Orospeda (1774)


Orospeda played 13691 games since Mar 26, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1774.




lichess.org




@propileos








propileos (1920)


propileos played 17353 games since Sep 17, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1920.




lichess.org




@Robii @jorge








vyctoryoso (2425)


vyctoryoso played 3882 games since May 20, 2017. Current Bullet rating: 2425.




lichess.org




@SpeedyGonzalez








Darke (1672)


Darke played 8142 games since Jun 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1672.




lichess.org




@Taipánidas de Mileto








Taipanidas (1400)


Taipanidas played 259 games since Jul 31, 2022. Current Rapid rating: 1400.




lichess.org




@Tales90








Amjd2018 (1659)


Amjd2018 played 12831 games since Oct 14, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1659.




lichess.org




@Taxi_Driver








Chess_Driver (1762)


Chess_Driver played 1644 games since Sep 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1762.




lichess.org




@Tio_Serio








T_S (1908)


T_S played 457 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1908.




lichess.org




@Triptolemo








Triptolemo (1689)


Triptolemo played 17560 games since Jan 15, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 1689.




lichess.org






_


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (1 Sep 2022)

Nos hemos quedado a 12 puntos del ascenso y a uno (1) del descenso.





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #h2zHFB9Z


63 players compete in the Sep 1, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. GeilesSchlachtross69 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





El próximo domingo jugamos aquí:





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #GZ4w8b7K


60 players compete in the Sep 4, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Carlsbad_Structure42 takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Sep 2022)

Lo siento GranMonarca he estado fatal ,solo he podido ganarle a un 2050 y tablas con un 2477 para guinda me ha tocado un 2725 en última ronda. Fontaine y tú excelentes y hemos tenido la desgracia que NUESTRO MEJOR ACTIVO FOOL se ha marchado cuando tenia el turbo puesto.Hemos conservado la categoría.Triptolemo con entrega y buena actuación.


----------



## fool (1 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Lo siento GranMonarca he estado fatal ,solo he podido ganarle a un 2050 y tablas con un 2477 para guinda me ha tocado un 2725 en última ronda. Fontaine y tú excelentes y hemos tenido la desgracia que NUESTRO MEJOR ACTIVO FOOL se ha marchado cuando tenia el turbo puesto.Hemos conservado la categoría.Triptolemo con entrega y buena actuación.



Estaba cansado , he perdido dos partidas seguidas y veía que solo puntuabamos granmonarca y yo , íbamos sextos , he calculado que era imposible descender porque había un equipo sin jugadores , así q me fui .
luego han venido los jugadores duros del equipo pero yo ya no estaba, es lo de siempre , si hubiera sabido que con 10 puntos más se clasificaba me quedaba pero así es el destino
.., este ritmo de juego no me gusta yo también prefiero a 3/0 , el peor es 5/0 porque se hace muy largo y se te descuidas pierdes por tiempo , al menos el de 3/2 está bien porque sabes que no vas a palmar por tiempo si vas ganando y se puede jugar con otra estrategia más conservadora , a 5/0 muchos te hacen berserk y te descolocan o no sabes tú si jugar con esa estrategia psicológica o no


----------



## naufragodelpisito (1 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pero no asustes cacho pirao, *a 35 puntos del descenso*, descienden el 8, 9, y 10 le hemos sacado un punto al 7º, pero 35 al 8º, buen resultado, espero poder estar el domingo. además creo que el domingo toca 3+ 0, me gusta ese ritmo.



Hay que ser rígidos y duro,tu ausencia se ha notado,me turnarás porque yo lo único que he conseguido es agotarme de nuevo (mi mala actuación es un aviso) aunque igual lo intento por intentar subir. La verdad es que no se como ha quedado el NXN. Ya llegará nuestra hora. También igual Calopez Narcotraficante ficha algún figura y nos lleva en volandas.Fool también es demoledor,Hiperion más de lo mismo ,pero anda cansado. Burbuja con su espíritu retrógrado,debe optar a un lugar digno.Teniendo todo en contra ahí estamos! Que tiempos los de FIDE Y la PCA.


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hay que ser rígidos y duro,tu ausencia se ha notado,me turnarás porque yo lo único que he conseguido es agotarme de nuevo (mi mala actuación es un aviso) aunque igual lo intento por intentar subir. La verdad es que *no se como ha quedado el NXN. Ya llegará nuestra hora.* También igual Calopez Narcotraficante ficha algún figura y nos lleva en volandas.Fool también es demoledor,Hiperion más de lo mismo ,pero anda cansado. Burbuja con su espíritu retrógrado,debe optar a un lugar digno.Teniendo todo en contra ahí estamos! Que tiempos los de FIDE Y la PCA.



Pues puede que sea el domingo




__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #IYuY1xvM


78 players compete in the Sep 1, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. FM Cellini takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Sep 2022)

fool dijo:


> Estaba cansado , he perdido dos partidas seguidas y veía que solo puntuabamos granmonarca y yo , íbamos sextos , he calculado que era imposible descender porque había un equipo sin jugadores , así q me fui .
> luego han venido los jugadores duros del equipo pero yo ya no estaba, es lo de siempre , si hubiera sabido que con 10 puntos más se clasificaba me quedaba pero así es el destino
> .., este ritmo de juego no me gusta yo también prefiero a 3/0 , el peor es 5/0 porque se hace muy largo y se te descuidas pierdes por tiempo , al menos el de 3/2 está bien porque sabes que no vas a palmar por tiempo si vas ganando y se puede jugar con otra estrategia más conservadora , a 5/0 muchos te hacen berserk y te descolocan o no sabes tú si jugar con esa estrategia psicológica o no



Muy cierto ! Y buen ojo matemático,hoy no era tan importante ascender, me alegro mucho que estés,y si,a 3mn tú haces 42 puntos tú solo jeje.En lo de 5mn coincido contigo,juego relativamente bien a 10mn,pero a 5mn se me da mal.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (2 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Pues puede que sea el domingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo acabo ver….Han bajaooo! Yeah!


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (4 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 20:00 (*en 30 minuto*s) jugamos la *BUNDESLIGA*





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #GZ4w8b7K


60 players compete in the Sep 4, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Carlsbad_Structure42 takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Nuestros mejores deseos para nuestros amigos @propileos y NXN, que juegan en nuestra misma categoría (otra división), para que asciendan con nosotros (no tiene tanta gracia si no los machacamos en la misma división).

*Hoy el ritmo es 3+0, óptimo para optimizar las bujías.*




Spoiler



1º @calopez narcotraficante *195pts *(+111) +1
2º @Jean-de-la-fontaine *186pts *(+101) -1
3º @Leonberbiz2 *136pts *(+81) +1
4º @Triptolemo 128pts (+73) -1
5º @naufragodelpisito 88pts (+88) +9
6º @NPCpremiun 87pts (+75) +3
7º @Robii 48pts -2
8º @el mensa 44pts (+16) -2
9º @Gurney 39pts (+37) +2
10º @exterriga 32pts (+32) +2
11º @SpeedyGonzalez 27pts (+27) +1
12º @adversaurio 16pts (+16) +0
13º @javigz 14pts -6
14º @Orospeda 13pts -6
15º @Cazarr 10pts (+2) -5
16º @pemebe 10pts (+3) -5
17º @General Ramón Cabrera 4pts -5
18º @Taxi_Driver 6pts (+6)
19º @rober77 6pts (+6)
20º @Tio_Serio 2pts (+2)
@Taipánidas de Mileto
@Monica1988



_Jugador:__Usuario en Lichess:_@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!








AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH (1794)


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH played 94 games since Jul 6, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1794.




lichess.org




@ApoloCreed








Ganiccus (2186)


Ganiccus played 2003 games since Aug 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2186.




lichess.org




@blubleo








blubleo (2023)


blubleo played 9464 games since Aug 17, 2015. Current Bullet rating: 2023.




lichess.org




@calopez narcotraficante








GranMonarca (1708)


GranMonarca played 5223 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1708.




lichess.org




@Capitán Walker








Ricardinho1492 (1826)


Ricardinho1492 played 3322 games since Feb 21, 2019. Current Rapid rating: 1826.




lichess.org




@Carmen Martinez garcia








makwa2 (1500)


makwa2 played 10 games since Aug 17, 2022. Current Classical rating: 1429.




lichess.org




@Cazarr








Cazarr (1706)


Cazarr played 959 games since Sep 1, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1706.




lichess.org




@Charidemo








Charidemo (1375)


Charidemo played 14 games since Jul 3, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1375.




lichess.org




@Clavisto








Clavisto (1892)


Clavisto played 504 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Classical rating: 1892.




lichess.org




(Lichess) DjSoul7








DjSoul7 (1817)


DjSoul7 played 14327 games since Aug 9, 2019. Current Blitz rating: 1817.




lichess.org




@Don Pelayo








Asturies (1415)


Asturies played 32 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1415.




lichess.org




@el mensa








Hermes1277 (1699)


Hermes1277 played 2031 games since Oct 12, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 1699.




lichess.org




@exterriga








Exterriga (2204)


Exterriga played 6934 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2204.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Freddygtv








freddygtv (2187)


freddygtv played 24325 games since Jul 22, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 2187.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Gueldos








gueldos (2084)


gueldos played 15136 games since Mar 27, 2020. Current Rapid rating: 2084.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Hank100








hank100 (1881)


hank100 played 15519 games since Nov 27, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1881.




lichess.org




@Hiperión








Hiperion3 (2298)


Hiperion3 played 1788 games since Aug 30, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 2298.




lichess.org




@Ignadaptado








Ignadaptado (2104)


Ignadaptado played 2923 games since Aug 28, 2015. Current Classical rating: 2104.




lichess.org




@javigz








Javier_FdezT (1927)


Javier_FdezT played 10762 games since Jan 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1927.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Jean-de-la-fontaine








Jean-de-la-Fontaine (2235)


Jean-de-la-Fontaine played 15522 games since Jul 28, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 2235.




lichess.org




@knight








knightm (1833)


knightm played 23098 games since Sep 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1833.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Leonberbiz








Leonberbiz2 (2007)


Leonberbiz2 played 439 games since Jun 21, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2007.




lichess.org




@Monica1988








monica8900 (1127)


monica8900 played 1281 games since Nov 14, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1127.




lichess.org




@Montaigne








FarewellAtlantis (1339)


FarewellAtlantis played 643 games since Nov 30, 2021. Current Rapid rating: 1339.




lichess.org




@naufragodelpisito








Longines (2063)


Longines played 50978 games since Nov 12, 2016. Current Rapid rating: 2063.




lichess.org




@nelsoncito








nelsoncito_burbuja (1781)


nelsoncito_burbuja played 8 games since Jul 9, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 1781.




lichess.org




(Lichess) Orospeda








Orospeda (1774)


Orospeda played 13691 games since Mar 26, 2020. Current Blitz rating: 1774.




lichess.org




@propileos








propileos (1920)


propileos played 17353 games since Sep 17, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1920.




lichess.org




@Robii @jorge








vyctoryoso (2425)


vyctoryoso played 3882 games since May 20, 2017. Current Bullet rating: 2425.




lichess.org




@SpeedyGonzalez








Darke (1672)


Darke played 8142 games since Jun 4, 2016. Current Blitz rating: 1672.




lichess.org




@Taipánidas de Mileto








Taipanidas (1400)


Taipanidas played 259 games since Jul 31, 2022. Current Rapid rating: 1400.




lichess.org




@Tales90








Amjd2018 (1659)


Amjd2018 played 12831 games since Oct 14, 2018. Current Blitz rating: 1659.




lichess.org




@Taxi_Driver








Chess_Driver (1762)


Chess_Driver played 1644 games since Sep 13, 2021. Current Blitz rating: 1762.




lichess.org




@Tio_Serio








T_S (1908)


T_S played 457 games since Aug 15, 2015. Current Rapid rating: 1908.




lichess.org




@Triptolemo








Triptolemo (1689)


Triptolemo played 17560 games since Jan 15, 2017. Current Blitz rating: 1689.




lichess.org






_


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Sep 2022)

Hemos subido!!! Gran timonel Gran Monarca que hemos compartido tercera posición dentro del equipo muuuu lejos de la gran actuación de Jean de la Fontaine 42puntos y nuestra súper estrella imbatible y Rey absoluto de la velocidad FOOL


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (4 Sep 2022)

¡Bien hecho, burbujarras! Yo hice 1500 ELO...

Mis condolencias @propileos 

La semana que viene debutamos en la novena categoría: Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #lFlhdAsn


----------



## NPCpremiun (4 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Si lo acabo ver….Han bajaooo! Yeah!



2 veces:


Con su sabio y poderoso lider a la cabeza del naufragio, ¿será hora de que recapaciten y suban al barco de los que suben?:


Yo hoy no he andado nada fino, pero con semejantes 2 arietes a la cabeza era coser y cantar.


----------



## Triptolemo (4 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> 2 veces:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179438
> 
> Con su sabio y poderoso lider a la cabeza del naufragio, ¿será hora de que recapaciten y suban al barco de los que suben?:
> ...



Yo he sido el peor jugador de hoy, el día entero sin comer y con resaca... 

Pero todos aportamos algo, si quitamos tus puntos y los míos no pasamos...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> 2 veces:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1179438
> 
> Con su sabio y poderoso lider a la cabeza del naufragio, ¿será hora de que recapaciten y suban al barco de los que suben?:
> ...



Grandioso,sublime!!!Aqui al único que le daba el monopolio de TODO es a Calopez Narcotraficante….


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> el día entero sin comer y con resaca..



Eso es tío de los pies a la cabeza


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Sep 2022)

Contaba el célebre MI Antonio Medina en una tertulia en la que estaba presente junto con amigo MI también,que le encantaba dar simultaneas en tiempos pretéritos. Decía que le pagaban bien,los rivales eran débiles y creían que era un Dios!decía el maestro entre risas. También fue memorable la cena que tuvimos con Karpov, aunque eso no le impidió tener piedad conmigo en la partida al día siguiente…..estrangulándome como una boa constrictor.Ajedrez,negocios y DAMAS A PELITO.siempre a pelo.


----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Sep 2022)

Hecho de menos a @propileos desde el 29 de agosto que no postea en el hilo, voy mandarle un aviso para que se una a jugar mañana, pero en DAMAS A PELITO, no en ese que juegan en una categoría de 2 cifras.
Estamos dando buenos resultados, pero andamos bastante cortitos de gente, yo no sé si jugaré mañana.

@propileos


----------



## Triptolemo (7 Sep 2022)

@propileos me han mandado una invitación para un evento de damas a pelito... 
Se que soy uno de los líderes, pero no se... 





__





Colegas Daily Master Blitz Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #Up30DJAY


231 players compete in the Sep 7, 2022 Colegas Daily Master Blitz Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 90 minutes. legends-OPG takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Sep 2022)

NCP Premium tiene razón,tú lugar está aquí y eres el creador del hilo. He disfrutado siendo yo más cabezota que un aragonés y puedo llegar a ser un grandísimo hijo de puta. Pero no contigo, eres un buen cronista y ya formabas parte del paisaje antes de llegar yo. Has trabajado mucho y deseo que vuelvas o que escribas,opines en tu foro.Se que volver es difícil (eres Zaragozano ) y luego están los guiris. Pero tú escribe ,opina, Te aseguró que viniendo de mí es mucho decir.Por que soy un tío que no perdona ni a su padre …..


----------



## naufragodelpisito (7 Sep 2022)

Vamos a puntualizar,tú Propileos no me has hecho nada. Más allá de dar de baja al equipo,por cansancio,por probar nuevas experiencias,con lo cual,no hay nada que perdonar. Ni reprocharnos,y bueno.. no nos pongamos sentimentales.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (8 Sep 2022)

La riña con NXN es coña, al menos por mi parte. Aprecio mucho a @propileos y no juzgo mal que juegue con quien le apetezca.

Decid si os gustaría participar en el torneo que ha colgado Triptolemo en el mensaje #1.944, tres arriba del mío.

Hoy Bundesliga:




__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #lFlhdAsn


72 players compete in the Sep 8, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Rectify takes the prize home!




lichess.org





En principio no voy a estar, pero veremos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Sep 2022)

La libertad en burbuja y en la vida es fundamental tratar de encontrarla. Muchas gracias a GranMonarca por permitirme formar parte del equipo. Yo inicie la andadura por la Liga el año pasado,pensé que era un ritmo adecuado para mi. Y bueno aunque caí en cuartos contra Hiperion o hubiese caído con total seguridad también contra Robii/Jorge (con los demás no estaba tan claro)Ahora me encuentro que no puedo jugar la Liga.Añadido a dimes y diretes,envidias,y puyitas varias que conmigo no van. Así que ya no comentaré nada,se acabo.Jugaré la Bundesliga cuando pueda.por apoyar a Burbuja y ya está. No me gustan las discusiones estériles.


----------



## Triptolemo (8 Sep 2022)

__





Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #lFlhdAsn


72 players compete in the Sep 8, 2022 Lichess Liga 9C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Rectify takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## Cazarr (8 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Hecho de menos a @propileos desde el 29 de agosto que no postea en el hilo, voy mandarle un aviso para que se una a jugar mañana, pero en DAMAS A PELITO, no en ese que juegan en una categoría de 2 cifras.
> Estamos dando buenos resultados, pero andamos bastante cortitos de gente, yo no sé si jugaré mañana.
> 
> @propileos



Nuestro querido Propi está sin Internet, me parece.

A propósito, imagino que lo lógico al subir es que los rivales sean de mayor nivel. ¿Perder, aunque no reste, no favorece también a los rivales directos?

Las veces que he jugado suele tocarme gente de mayor nivel que el mío, y es un poco desmotivador porque ni tengo el nivel ni el hábito de las rápidas. Y saber que si pierdo doy puntos a los equipos rivales me suma una presión que me hace cometer cagadas de primaria.


----------



## propileos (8 Sep 2022)

Hola, estaba sin internet en el ordenador y meterse a burbuja desde el movil es dramatico con tanta publicidad. 
Me consegui uno precario pero parece que chuta. 
@Triptolemo me escribio uno del equipo de colegas de kike invitando al NXN a un torneo que organizan ellos. 
Le dije que OK para NXN y le dije que escribiera tambien al DAMAS A PELITO por eso te llego el mensaje. 
El COLEGAS DE KIKE es uno de los mejores equipos de lichess ya lo conoceis todos, creo que ha ganado varias veces la BUNDESLIGA. 
Un dia subire aqui los equipos que han ganado BUNDESLIGAS, esta en la pagina de la revista ROCHADE o en algun sitio de lichess, no me acuerdo bien, ya lo buscare. 
Sobre el tema de unirme al DAMAS A PELITO no puede ser porque yo he invitado, a lo largo de estos meses, a mucha gente a que nos apoye en nuestros diferentes proyectos, gente que se ha ido sumando, y ahora estan en el NXN y no puedo dejarlos tirados e irme a otro equipo. 
Solo es eso, sabeis que os aprecio mucho a todos. 
Espero que el DAMAS A PELITO gane pronto la kARTOFFEL, en BURBUJA hay potencial para eso y mas.


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Sep 2022)

Cazarr dijo:


> Nuestro querido Propi está sin Internet, me parece.
> 
> A propósito, imagino que lo lógico al subir es que los rivales sean de mayor nivel. ¿Perder, aunque no reste, no favorece también a los rivales directos?
> 
> Las veces que he jugado suele tocarme gente de mayor nivel que el mío, y es un poco desmotivador porque ni tengo el nivel ni el hábito de las rápidas. Y saber que si pierdo doy puntos a los equipos rivales me suma una presión que me hace cometer cagadas de primaria.



Gran disimulo, sé que eres tú el que hace los emparejamientos, y lo de...:
* ¿Perder, aunque no reste, no favorece también a los rivales directos? No, ni de coña.*
Lo expliqué en un post, ser muchos es clave para un buen resultado, si pierdes, y no puntuas para el equipo, te emparejan con gente de pocos puntos, que tampoco están puntuando en el suyo.
Por otra parte los puntos totales de la bundes se reparten por partidas jugadas, a más mienbros del equipo emparejadoas másopciones de sumar para nosotros, un emparejamiento entre 2 de otros equipos implica que al menos uno de ellos sume. Hay muchos factores, pero ser muchos es la clave para un buen resultado.
Ya te lo comenté en este post:


Cazarr dijo:


> He jugado mi primera partida en nosécuántos meses y he ganado por los pelos. ¿Cómo funciona la Bundesliga esa? ¿Cuánto hay que jugar y ganar para sumar? ¿Cuánto daño haría al equipo si perdiera?





NPCpremiun dijo:


> El tema es sumar, por ejemplo inserto imagen del equipo que quedó 3º:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126848
> 
> sus 5 mejores suman para el equipo, a partir de la 11 (no estoy seguro) suman los 6 mejores, de la 8ª los 7 mejores, la 5ª no recuerdo cuantos ¿8?...
> ...




@Cazarr 
También puedes ver mi cronica sobre la ronda:




__





Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #8dCN9B8o


138 players compete in the Jan 2, 2022 Lichess Liga 6B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Darthweber takes the prize home!




lichess.org




Donde claramente conseguimos la permanencia en 6ª por ser una cantidad de gente brutal.



NPCpremiun dijo:


> Dado que @propileos no hace cronica la pondré yo:
> Primero agradecer a todos su participación, fuimos 22, importante eso para conseguir la permanencia en la categoría.
> Nos pasamos más de medio torneo en puestos de descenso pero al final repuntamos y quedamos en 5ª posición,
> . . . .cierto es que más cerca del descenso que del 4º .
> ...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Sep 2022)

*NXN*

Team pagePlayers14Puntuación promedio1852Average performance1839Average score12

1MarcioRosa 2013*40*2GuardiolafluRJ 2054*17*3Vangill 2046*16*4propileos 1943*16*5Lguizani 2101*16*6IBattousaiI 1990*14*7martarb 1834*12*8Darke 1715*8*9Ajedrez_Telegrafico 2142*6*10SalvadorPantoja 1650*6*11DES756 1966*4*12Vinhancock 1562*4*13RAFAELGRACIANO 1650*2*14Yaiza08 1258*0*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (12 Sep 2022)

*DAMAS A PELITO*

Team pagePlayers5Puntuación promedio1721Average performance1893Average score12

1Triptolemo 1630*17*2Leonberbiz2 1980*14*3Longines 1838*13*4Hermes1277 1475*4*5GranMonarca 1683*0*


----------



## el mensa (12 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> *DAMAS A PELITO*
> 
> Team pagePlayers5Puntuación promedio1721Average performance1893Average score12
> 
> 1Triptolemo 1630*17*2Leonberbiz2 1980*14*3Longines 1838*13*4Hermes1277 1475*4*5GranMonarca 1683*0*



Ayer entré tarde por causas ajenas a mi voluntad y en 5 partidas rasqué 4 puntos, creo que es mi mejor ratio, que no puntuación, en lo que llevo participando, me sale una actuación superior a 1.800 unidades de combate. 

Pero eso es anecdótico porque la mascota de nivel medio no puede salvar los trastos nunca. 

Mención especial a la mascota de nivel alto, nuestro siempre chocante y aguerrido @Triptolemo que se erigió como el gran líder humilde y trabajador que toda gran empresa necesita.

En una categoría bastante alta se presentan dos jugadores buenos, León y Náufrago, además de la mascota buena y un servidor mascota paco jugando respectivamente desde una ciudad dormitorio del País Vasco más fea que un pie, dicho esto sin acritud (el clima le da algo de verdor, eso si), y una caseta de campo con blackouts por culpa de los giros de las antenas y rodeado de mosquitos.

Ya os vale al resto.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (13 Sep 2022)

Oh burbujos, regreso tras unos días más ocupados de lo que me gustarían. *Hemos descendido a propósito para jugar contra @propileos y sus NXN.*

EL JUEVES HAY DERBI. Las victorias contra NXN puntúan doble.





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #cmzQ4AXr


60 players compete in the Sep 15, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. SKVelemajstor takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (13 Sep 2022)

Aprovecho para invitar a todos a luchar con DAMAS A PELITO en la *Batalla por equipos CDMB*, la cual se disputa* todos los días a las 14:15*, en la cual también participa NXN.





__





CDMB Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #qXJLOnbc


79 players compete in the Sep 14, 2022 CDMB Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 90 minutes. samirsahi takes the prize home!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (13 Sep 2022)

Grande Gran Monarca! Larga vida A DAMAS A PELITO . Haré un esfuerzo sobrehumano !! Créeme


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 14:15 DAMAS A PELITO debuta en la BATALLA POR EQUIPOS CDMB:




__





CDMB Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #qXJLOnbc


79 players compete in the Sep 14, 2022 CDMB Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 90 minutes. samirsahi takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Estáis todos invitados

@calopez narcotraficante @Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988


----------



## Triptolemo (14 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Hoy a las 14:15 DAMAS A PELITO debuta en la BATALLA POR EQUIPOS CDMB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se si me dará tiempo pero gracias...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (14 Sep 2022)

Hemos quedado sextos de 14. No está mal, no está mal. Gran actuación de Curronavirus.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Sep 2022)

*LLAMADO A FILAS ANTE EL
DÍA MÁS IMPORTANTE DE NUESTRA HISTORIA*​
*Hoy a las 20:00 nos enfrentamos a nuestro más importante desafío hasta la fecha, batir a NXN en la Bundesliga:*





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #cmzQ4AXr


60 players compete in the Sep 15, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. SKVelemajstor takes the prize home!




lichess.org





*Que se apunte quien quiera HACER HISTORIA.*


En quince minutos, a las 14:15, jugamos Batalla por equipos Colegas Daily Master Blitz, que podéis usar como calentamiento:





__





Colegas Daily Master Blitz Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #z8LPTlWI


140 players compete in the Sep 15, 2022 Colegas Daily Master Blitz Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 90 minutes. kovadlinka takes the prize home!




lichess.org






@calopez narcotraficante @Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> *LLAMADO A FILAS ANTE EL
> DÍA MÁS IMPORTANTE DE NUESTRA HISTORIA*​
> *Hoy a las 20:00 nos enfrentamos a nuestro más importante desafío hasta la fecha, batir a NXN en la Bundesliga:*
> 
> ...








​


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Sep 2022)

@Cazarr hoy tienes que soltar el freno y me explico:

Yo soy un Babieca un caballo desbocado en la contienda, no utilizó las riendas para frenar mi impetu... 
Eso es bueno y malo... 
Tu, @Cazarr tendrias que soltar las riendas y yo apretarlas, tu ser menos racional y yo serlo más... 

Y sobre todo en los finales a 3 min como en la vida lo importante no es la actuación sino el tiempo... 

Pisa el lodo sin miedo a hundirte...


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


>



Pero ficha GMs,Busca a Neuman, a Karpov,a quien sea ! Haz fichajes!! A Elon Musk


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Sep 2022)

¡EN JUEGO!

DAMAS A PELITO te necesita ara derrotar a nuestros archienemigos NXN en la BUNDESLIGA:





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #cmzQ4AXr


60 players compete in the Sep 15, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. SKVelemajstor takes the prize home!




lichess.org





¡A por ellos!

@Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Sep 2022)

NXN gana de momento.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2022)

Lo siento 
llegue tardisimo de unas compras y una tal martarb de NXNN me truqueo con el tiempo en una partida que estuve superior


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (15 Sep 2022)

Debacle en Camp Burbuja, señoritas. Con 15 burbujos no logramos quedar por encima de @propileos y sus siete NXN (terceros).

El gabinete de crisis ha de reunirse y los socios han de recuperar el control de DAMAS A PELITO, actualmente un club dictatorial regido por el infame menda.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Sep 2022)

He jugado muy mal, hemos perdido por 10 miserables puntos de los cuales yo he perdido muchos...

PERO LA RATA DE PROPILEOS HA ESTADO LLAMANDO A TODO NXN LOS CUALES NO SUELEN JUGAR...

Éramos 7 contra 7...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Sep 2022)

calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> NXN gana de momento.



De momento y de final por el momento te diré que Fool a sido hackeado desconectado,haciéndole perder 2 partidas y me ha dicho que lo dejaba nuestro buque insignia YO HE SIDO HACKEADO EN MI PARTIDA CON LONGANIZI!!!!! Luego pondré pruebas Calopez Narcotraficante no debes dejar pasar esto éxito una investigación de tus mejores informaticos


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Sep 2022)

Hablo muy en serio!! Quería jugar Dxb7 y no me dejaba ! Precisamente contra un administrador de NXN Longaniza


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Sep 2022)

No perdamos el tesón burbujos, que la furia de cerdo nos mantenga unidos... 

¿Que hacia gueldos en NXN?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (15 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No perdamos el tesón burbujos, que la furia de cerdo nos mantenga unidos...
> 
> ¿Que hacia gueldos en NXN?



Ganarme a mí en primera ronda por tiempo… cuando yo tenia más tiempo,el hakeo a sido guapo…. Ese es capaz de cualquier cosa.Tanto Burbuja tanto Burbuja y al final lo vis a colocar en un pedestal a Gueldos en Primera División.


----------



## vayaquesi (15 Sep 2022)

Bueno a ver, necesito una explicación, que es la primera vez que participo en una cosa de estas, y a mí que apenas me da para jugar partidas lentas, todavía no sé ni por dónde me han lloviendo las tortas... 
Y aunque suene a excusa, el ratón me va fatal, que en ritmo lento no pasa nada, pero a estas velocidades.... 
¿Pero Propileos, Inzagui, Gueldos y Hank no eran de los nuestros?
¿Pero qué cojones es esto, la guerra civil de Marvel de Ironman contra Capitán América versión paco? 

A todo esto, la cuenta me la he creado expresamente para ser derroida, no puedo mancidar el poco elo de mi cuenta original con estas partidas rápidas. Pues lo sorprendente es que haya podido sacar 7 puntos, aunque con 2 victorias de aquella manera.


----------



## Triptolemo (15 Sep 2022)

Estados tranquilos NXN no va a bajar a la 8 el domingo, así que la semana que viene tenemos derby de nuevo...

Igual pueden bajar una o dos categorías, pero NXN los conozco y he jugado con ellos en otras ocasiones, *no toman la Bundesliga en serio salvó 4 y esos 4 no coinciden siempre...*

El domingo me dareis la razón y será más placentero...


----------



## el mensa (15 Sep 2022)

vayaquesi dijo:


> Bueno a ver, necesito una explicación, que es la primera vez que participo en una cosa de estas, y a mí que apenas me da para jugar partidas lentas, todavía no sé ni por dónde me han lloviendo las tortas...
> Y aunque suene a excusa, el ratón me va fatal, que en ritmo lento no pasa nada, pero a estas velocidades....
> ¿Pero Propileos, Inzagui, Gueldos y Hank no eran de los nuestros?
> ¿Pero qué cojones es esto, la guerra civil de Marvel de Ironman contra Capitán América versión paco?
> ...



No te quejes, te han pegado menos que a mi, encima la tipa del bar me ha desconcentrado en la última y he perdido, la tenía ganada. Me llevaban los demonios.


----------



## el mensa (15 Sep 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


>



Mi gato es clavao a ese, pero más delgado, no le sobra ni un gramo de grasa (pobre gato).


----------



## Cazarr (15 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Lo siento
> llegue tardisimo de unas compras y una tal martarb de NXNN me truqueo con el tiempo en una partida que estuve superior



Coño, si la niña esa estuvo en el Blitz del año pasado.






Yo lo siento mucho, muchachos, pero me he metido a jugar después de un broncote y de mala hostia por tratar con funcionarios y encima me emparejan contra dos o tres rivales ELO+2000... así que mi moral se ha diluido como azúcar en mar. Luego me he cruzado con Hank, pero no estaba para meter gol. A este ritmo no se me da bien el ajedrez, si no acierta mi rival la cago yo.



Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Que hacia gueldos en NXN?



Creo que siempre ha estado ahí, ¿no? Me suena que Gueldos ya estaba en el Café Pi Burbuja, y luego pasaría al NXN.



calopez narcotraficante dijo:


> Debacle en Camp Burbuja, señoritas. Con 15 burbujos no logramos quedar por encima de @propileos y sus siete NXN (terceros).
> 
> El gabinete de crisis ha de reunirse y los socios han de recuperar el control de DAMAS A PELITO, actualmente un club dictatorial regido por el infame menda.



Nada de gabinete, capitán. Tú al timón y los demás a remar.

Hoy no ha podido estar mucho Jean-de-la-Fontaine, que por lo que creo es de los mejores.


----------



## fool (15 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> De momento y de final por el momento te diré que Fool a sido hackeado desconectado,haciéndole perder 2 partidas y me ha dicho que lo dejaba nuestro buque insignia YO HE SIDO HACKEADO EN MI PARTIDA CON LONGANIZI!!!!! Luego pondré pruebas Calopez Narcotraficante no debes dejar pasar esto éxito una investigación de tus mejores informaticos



Pues sí , llevaba enfadado todo el día, justo empiezo a jugar la primera partida y varias veces me dice que estoy desconectado, pierdo bien esa partida y antes de empezar la siguiente me dice que estoy desconectado, me meto en burbuja,veo que mi conexión es buena , actualizo la página de lichess y me encuentro con otro 0 sin haber jugado
Esto me pasó otra vez hace tiempo en lichess, tengo buena conexión, no entiendo porque suceden esos microcortes, así que me retiro del torneo , no puedo estar concentrado si eso me va a pasar todo el rato
@propileos me ha hecho vudú o algo


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

fool dijo:


> Pues sí , llevaba enfadado todo el día, justo empiezo a jugar la primera partida y varias veces me dice que estoy desconectado, pierdo bien esa partida y antes de empezar la siguiente me dice que estoy desconectado, me meto en burbuja,veo que mi conexión es buena , actualizo la página de lichess y me encuentro con otro 0 sin haber jugado
> Esto me pasó otra vez hace tiempo en lichess, tengo buena conexión, no entiendo porque suceden esos microcortes, así que me retiro del torneo , no puedo estar concentrado si eso me va a pasar todo el rato
> @propileos me ha hecho vudú o algo



MACUMBA brasileño  Yo también como habrás leído he tenido cosas raras.Este parece tonto,se lo hace o todo a la vez. Está claro que si juegas tú hubiésemos ganado.Me gustaría saber si a alguien más le a pasado?Bueno aquí hay gente con conocimientos informáticos y también brujos muy potentes jeje. Ya veremos y ha habido 2 que han actuado de forma oscura.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Sep 2022)

Otro más al listado de la buambulancia, 2-1 en contra con NXN, y propileos me gana por tiempo, muy lamentable actuación, sigo en baja forma, a ver si el domingo subimos a darle su merecido.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Otro más al listado de la buambulancia, 2-1 en contra con NXN, y propileos me gana por tiempo, muy lamentable actuación, sigo en baja forma, a ver si el domingo subimos a darle su merecido.



Lo he dicho… han manipulado el tiempo!! No se quien, pero eso parece.


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Sep 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Mi gato es clavao a ese, pero más delgado, no le sobra ni un gramo de grasa (pobre gato).



Hay muchos gifs de mapaches y gatos. Que graciosos son esos bixos


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2022)

@naufragodelpisito nadie ha manipulado ningun tiempo, seran errores de lichess o temas de conexion.

En nuestra partida hemos hecho tablas y a ti te han dado el punto y a mi no, y no se me ocurriria acusarte de nada porque se que no es culpa tuya, sera un fallo de lichess o algo del reglamento del torneo que desconozco.

@vayaquesi el equipo oficial del foro es el DAMAS A PELITO, hay gente jugando en el NXN porque cuando cerre el CAFE PI BURBUJA me pase al NXN, esperaba que con la gente de NXN mas los foreros hicieramos un gran equipo pero no funciono.
Me parece muy triste tener que jugar contra ti, pemebe, tripto y el resto de la panda porque yo soy uno mas de la panda, aunque algunos hablen de mi como si fuera un extraño.

Estamos jugando la BUNDESLIGA porque en su momento fiche a Galoppa, si no hubiera fichado a Galoppa no hubieramos comenzado a jugar la BUNDESLIGA y no tendriamos ni equipo, porque era lo unico que mantenia vivo al equipo. 
Tenia ganas de decir esto porque a mucha gente se le ha olvidado y otros por entonces ni siquiera estaban por aqui.

Todo esto se ha ido construyendo poco a poco con ayuda de gente que no es del foro, Lguizani, Vangill, Orospeda, Gueldos, Hank, Metaldog, Galoppa y otros que apoyaron al equipo en sus inicios, el BURBUJA INFO, y luego el CAFE PI BURBUJA. 

Habia torneos que estabamos, Vangill, Tripto, El Mensa, Leon, Libertad, Lguizani, GM, Nothing y alguno mas, muy pocos mas, muy deprimente todo pero no nos rendimos, seguimos adelante hasta construir todo esto.

Como yo me acuerdo de todo eso me molesta que a esta gente se le llame, longaniza, perro vagabundo y mas cosas gratuitas.
Unas personas que se han limitado a jugar y a apoyarnos y nunca dicen una palabra mas alta que otra.
No creo que se merezcan ese trato.

Todo esto no quita que el principal culpable de este cisma sea yo, por decisiones equivocadas y cosas que he hecho mal. 
Ojala que algun dia volvamos todos a jugar en un gran equipo y ganemos la BUNDESLIGA.
Y cuando digo todos me refiero a todos, @naufragodelpisito el primero que es el que mejor fondo tiene de todos, aunque a veces parezca todo lo contrario, y @calopez narcotraficante que es el mas mejor, y el resto de foreros y mis guiris, que por lo que sea no han terminado de conocerse.

Yo como soy un plasta y os conozco a todos se que todos sois grandes e inmejorables.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @naufragodelpisito nadie ha manipulado ningun tiempo, seran errores de lichess o temas de conexion.
> 
> En nuestra partida hemos hecho tablas y a ti te han dado el punto y a mi no, y no se me ocurriria acusarte de nada porque se que no es culpa tuya, sera un fallo de lichess o algo del reglamento del torneo que desconozco.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> *NXN*
> 
> Team pagePlayers14Puntuación promedio1852Average performance1839Average score12
> 
> 1MarcioRosa 2013*40*2GuardiolafluRJ 2054*17*3Vangill 2046*16*4propileos 1943*16*5Lguizani 2101*16*6IBattousaiI 1990*14*7martarb 1834*12*8Darke 1715*8*9Ajedrez_Telegrafico 2142*6*10SalvadorPantoja 1650*6*11DES756 1966*4*12Vinhancock 1562*4*13RAFAELGRACIANO 1650*2*14Yaiza08 1258*0*


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (16 Sep 2022)

fool dijo:


> Pues sí , llevaba enfadado todo el día, justo empiezo a jugar la primera partida y varias veces me dice que estoy desconectado, pierdo bien esa partida y antes de empezar la siguiente me dice que estoy desconectado, me meto en burbuja,veo que mi conexión es buena , actualizo la página de lichess y me encuentro con otro 0 sin haber jugado
> Esto me pasó otra vez hace tiempo en lichess, tengo buena conexión, no entiendo porque suceden esos microcortes, así que me retiro del torneo , no puedo estar concentrado si eso me va a pasar todo el rato
> @propileos me ha hecho vudú o algo



Que hable Rafapal!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

Fijaros camaradas que Darke acaba 8 el domingo pasado con el NXN justo debajo de martab!! Y “viene con nosotros “ a DAMAS A PELITO a los 4 días!! Y se disculpa por llegar tarde y “perder” la única partida que jugó… precisamente con martab!!. A esto como se le llama? Pues claramente venir a robar 2 puntos creyendo que nos íbamos a dar cuenta. No solo sabemos de ajedrez ,sabemos pensar algunos.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

Vaya si estás ahí, Darke !


----------



## el mensa (16 Sep 2022)

El tema conexiones va a peor con el paso del tiempo. 

Con los datos móviles independientemente de donde estés hay días que se puede jugar y otros con desconexiones de medio minuto que a veces cuelgan el navegador.

Ahora desde la última semana de agosto, también fallan los wifis que vienen de cable (fibra óptica y en teoría buenas conexiones). No se porqué pasa eso, si es por la guerra, por la crisis, por la roña, por que me espían los chinos, etc.

El año pasado y el anterior se podía jugar bien casi desde cualquier sitio y con cualquier conexión, las partidillas no consumen gigas pero requieren de conexión continua, en especial con tiempos cortos.

Ah, recomiendo cuando juguemos la liga o torneos entre nosotros la opción "partida amistosa", al parecer aunque la conexión se cuelgue luego se puede recuperar y no te dan la partida por perdida.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

Coño! Es verdad Propileos jugamos tú y yo ayer! Sabes que no me di cuenta? Suelo mirar el Elo del oponente y ya está.


----------



## propileos (16 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Fijaros camaradas que Darke acaba 8 el domingo pasado con el NXN justo debajo de martab!! Y “viene con nosotros “ a DAMAS A PELITO a los 4 días!! Y se disculpa por llegar tarde y “perder” la única partida que jugó… precisamente con martab!!. A esto como se le llama? Pues claramente venir a robar 2 puntos creyendo que nos íbamos a dar cuenta. No solo sabemos de ajedrez ,sabemos pensar algunos.



Infiltramos a Darke por si fallaba la macumba o los bloqueadores de internet.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Infiltramos a Darke por si fallaba la macumba o los bloqueadores de internet.



Probablemente el hombre no sepa por quien decidirse eso es todo.Yo lo tuve claro que quería jugar con Gran Monarca eso es todo. En cuanto a Gueldos pues nunca a sido forero (lastima) aunque ha salido ganando no opinando.Con lo cual es amigo tuyo e irá donde vayas tú.Aunque al final se donde iréis la cuchipandi a mover madera dentro de unos años…..a un club sórdido en Benidorm y diréis:“ quién ese tío que critica nuestras partidas desde la barra del bar en el club.con Mensa hablando un idioma raro.


----------



## propileos (17 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Probablemente el hombre no sepa por quien decidirse eso es todo.Yo lo tuve claro que quería jugar con Gran Monarca eso es todo. En cuanto a Gueldos pues nunca a sido forero (lastima) aunque ha salido ganando no opinando.Con lo cual es amigo tuyo e irá donde vayas tú.Aunque al final se donde iréis la cuchipandi a mover madera dentro de unos años…..a un club sórdido en Benidorm y diréis:“ quién ese tío que critica nuestras partidas desde la barra del bar en el club.con Mensa hablando un idioma raro.



Yo soy optimista, creo que llegaremos a jugar todos en el mismo equipo, no tiene sentido que juguemos en equipos distintos.
Es cuestion de organizarse y buscar una solucion.
Dentro de la tribu hay gente que te cae mejor y otros peor, pero cada uno cede un poco para que la tribu sobreviva y se haga fuerte.
Ya me diras que hago yo jugando contra Tripo, GM, NPC, y El Mensa en la BUNDESLIGA, con la de batallas que llevamos juntos.
Es una aberracion.
Lo unico que vamos a conseguir asi es que la gente se harte y lo deje.
Yo no te pido que te vayas de copas con mis guiris pero tienes que entender que son parte de nuestra historia PACO, igual que tu, estamos todos en la misma trinchera nos guste o no.


----------



## el mensa (17 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Probablemente el hombre no sepa por quien decidirse eso es todo.Yo lo tuve claro que quería jugar con Gran Monarca eso es todo. En cuanto a Gueldos pues nunca a sido forero (lastima) aunque ha salido ganando no opinando.Con lo cual es amigo tuyo e irá donde vayas tú.Aunque al final se donde iréis la cuchipandi a mover madera dentro de unos años…..a un club sórdido en Benidorm y diréis:“ quién ese tío que critica nuestras partidas desde la barra del bar en el club.con Mensa hablando un idioma raro.



... vestidos como Don Pío y Antonio Ferrándiz en la peli "El virgo de Visanteta", caliqueño en mano con una ostentosa botella de anís tenis en la barra, mentres fem arca an els pinyols de les olives a vore qui li anserta al cabot a eixe aragonés astirat que mos mira de reull...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo soy optimista, creo que llegaremos a jugar todos en el mismo equipo, no tiene sentido que juguemos en equipos distintos.
> Es cuestion de organizarse y buscar una solucion.
> Dentro de la tribu hay gente que te cae mejor y otros peor, pero cada uno cede un poco para que la tribu sobreviva y se haga fuerte.
> Ya me diras que hago yo jugando contra Tripo, GM, NPC, y El Mensa en la BUNDESLIGA, con la de batallas que llevamos juntos.
> ...



Bueno estas jugando contra ellos por que quieres aunque el debate aquí es estéril porque con nuestra edad ya no vamos a cambiar. Los que has citado son muy entregados y leales. Triptolemo tiene tanta entrega que actua por encima de sus posibilidades es como una gesta de un Vasco célebre Blas de Lezo, Hermes también motiva porque lucha y sufre, NPCpremium es bueno y Salvador del equipo.Luego Jean de la Fontaine es un habitual muy fuerte.Y para finalizar Hiperion al ser un súper clase en todos los ritmos complementándolo con una súper estrella de la velocidad Fool.Añadir al cierre a Leonberbiz y Gran Monarca con un mero comparsa como yo,pues con eso más Exterriga ya tenemos un equipo con aspiraciones. Hago una mención especial a Taipanidas que aunque las perdió todas estoy seguro que lo intento con todas sus fuerzas! Y también Cazarr que hizo de tripas corazón y tuvo alto honor porque al igual que yo ,no le hace gracia perder.Siempre a estos ritmos tengo a muchos 2300 fundidos pero el tiempo no me permite rematar. A partir de 10mn ya empiezo a resultar letal ,incluso Fool lo comprobó. Pero jajaja esos ritmos no existen en la Bundesliga.Me he adaptado como he podido. En esto le doy la razón a Calzonazos “que coño pintan en la liga algunos guiris ” Una puta liga ajedrez burbuja sin Gurney , Fool y el menda está edulcorada.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Sep 2022)

Mensa ! Estarem tots! Tú i jo a vore si cau Camoiras pa anar al Don Angello jajaja


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (18 Sep 2022)

Hoy a las 20:00 jugamos BUNDESLIGA:






Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #VplfwHAC


9 players compete in the Sep 18, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Winner is not yet decided.




lichess.org





@Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Sep 2022)

No desespereis NXN en esta jornada va a bajar seguro... 
Tenemos otro derby, HE DICHO!!!


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No desespereis NXN en esta jornada va a bajar seguro...
> Tenemos otro derby, HE DICHO!!!



Ojo al dato señores,pónganse el gorro de papel de aluminio! Mis 2 cuentas vinculadas a lichess están hackeadas


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Sep 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ojo al dato señores,pónganse el gorro de papel de aluminio! Mis 2 cuentas vinculadas a lichess están hackeadas



¿Comor?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Comor?



Os pasa a vosotros también?se me quedan atascadas en muchas jugadas.Calopez quita la publicidad


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Sep 2022)

a mi no me ha pasado:








Blitz Chess • Darke vs Potatostory2022


Darke (1635) plays Potatostory2022 (1624) in a rated Blitz (5+0) game of chess. Potatostory2022 resigned after 37 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## Capitán Walker (18 Sep 2022)

No os olvideis las bolas chinas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Sep 2022)

no veo el equipo de NXN


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Sep 2022)

Creo que tenemos derby de nuevo   






__





Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle: Standard 3+2 rated #9gvp713C


82 players compete in the Sep 18, 2022 Lichess Liga 9B Team Battle. 3+2 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Logan_Kapuczino takes the prize home!




lichess.org






Acordaros de mi mensaje del otro dia...
   


QUOTE="Triptolemo, post: 42582600, member: 80457"]
No desespereis NXN en esta jornada va a bajar seguro...
Tenemos otro derby, HE DICHO!!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Capitán Walker (18 Sep 2022)

Classical Chess • hank100 vs Ricardinho1492


hank100 (1923) plays Ricardinho1492 (1593) in a casual Classical (20+10) game of chess. Ricardinho1492 won by checkmate after 62 moves. Click to replay, analyse, and discuss the game!




lichess.org


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Sep 2022)

*NXN*

Team pagePlayers8Puntuación promedio1877Average performance1769Average score8

1Lguizani 2095*20*2propileos 1898*16*3martarb 1834*11*4Ajedrez_Telegrafico 2128*3*5flk2 1827*2*6gueldos 1844*2*7SalvadorPantoja 1630*1*8Orospeda 1758*0*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Sep 2022)

Fijarse en el jugador flk2 el 5 del NXN.Jugó el jueves con DAMAS A PELITO 4 partidas….perdiendo las 4.Seguro que tiene una explicación lógica .


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Sep 2022)

@propileos orospeda que se supone no tiene tiempo para jugar conmigo que hace apuntado a la Bundesliga???
No tiene tiempo para jugar una a 20+10 y juega una hora y pico??? 

No entiendo... 
@Cazarr exijo mi punto contra orospeda, que aunque preferiría jugar contra el no da señales pero se apunta a NXN...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Sep 2022)

Luego la pauperrima participación de este domingo.Y es que hay gente pa to.Analizad a Propileos en profundidad ara empezar es un pionero de la Bundesliga. Punto 2 era administrador del equipo Burbuja.Punto 3 es el creador de los Tutoriales Paco de Ajedrez,en un futuro al Googlear saldrán estos códices incunables en internet junto a Kasparov ,etc.Punto 4 es el delegado para Europa del NXN.Punto 5 está a punto de subir a Primera División donde con la debida preparación teórica subirá en calidad y cantidad.Ahora os digo lo de Jose Mota “Igualamelo “


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (19 Sep 2022)

@Triptolemo dice la verdad, el jueves jugamos de nuevo contra NXN:





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #N3Jfqe4p


82 players compete in the Sep 22, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Farhut takes the prize home!




lichess.org





Podéis apuntaros ya. Si nos apuntamos ahora tantos como el otro día, ganaremos en factor intimidación.

@Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## propileos (19 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos orospeda que se supone no tiene tiempo para jugar conmigo que hace apuntado a la Bundesliga???
> No tiene tiempo para jugar una a 20+10 y juega una hora y pico???
> 
> No entiendo...
> @Cazarr exijo mi punto contra orospeda, que aunque preferiría jugar contra el no da señales pero se apunta a NXN...



A Orospeda le prometi un jamon si jugaba la BUNDESLIGA con NXN, pero como solo jugo 2 partidas le dare 2 lonchas. 
Ahora voy a la M 30 con otro jamon a ver si paro a Hiperion. 
No se si era camionero Hiperion o que coche tiene, bueno ya lo descubrire.


----------



## el mensa (19 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> A Orospeda le prometi un jamon si jugaba la BUNDESLIGA con NXN, pero como solo jugo 2 partidas le dare 2 lonchas.
> Ahora voy a la M 30 con otro jamon a ver si paro a Hiperion.
> No se si era camionero Hiperion o que coche tiene, bueno ya lo descubrire.



Ajaaaaa!!! Te he pillao:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> a mi no me ha pasado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tuve 25.Axe6+ llevandome su dama a pasear por lindos parajes de forma mucho más sencilla y limpia.


----------



## NPCpremiun (20 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Creo que tenemos derby de nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
Espero estar disponible, lo de en forma, lo veo dificil, pero se hará lo que se pueda.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> tuve 25.Axe6+ llevandome su dama a pasear por lindos parajes de forma mucho más sencilla y limpia.



Pero no está mal lo otro, simplificación corecta y sin meterte en problemas me recuerda una partida de mis tiempos mozos contra un colega de 2400 FIDE, el tipo me atrapa una pieza jugando muy fino, pues yo, que de aquella estaba tacticamente muy afilado (aún que tenia unos 300 menos de elo que él) le tiro otra metiendole una liada de 3 pares, el torneo era de rápidas, (Y muy paco) el tipo pasa de comerse la pieza y se mete a un cambio de todo, donde gana peón gratis diciendo:* -Paso de meterme en tus triquiñuelas tacticas. *y podía quedarse la pieza y zafar del jaleo en 4 ó 5 pero nada, metió una cutrez como un piano que forzaba un taco de cambios y ganaba el peón, (recuerdo que le contesté: -*Tú lo que eres es un amarreta.*) ganó facil la partida y también el torneo.
El punto vale lo mismo aún que no sea tan bonito.  buena partida.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Sep 2022)

Cuelgo esta partida por que estoy viendo que hay ciertas posibilidades ocultas en una defensa que considero inferior pero la estoy descubriendo mas,incluso Fool me comentó que en la base de datos arrojaba mucho porcentaje de Blitz Chess • GolosaMucca vs Longines de éxito quería decir como un 66,3% de ganadas a 3mn.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Sep 2022)

No sé si os acordareis de Andrei Sokolov fue finalista de Torneo de Candidatos en 1987 contra Karpov en Linares y pedio la final tenia 23 años era tercero del mundo tras las 2 Ks y esta derrota le supuso un golpe superior a su sique cayó a 2520 para no recuperarse nunca.La delegación sovietica le hacía el vacío.Decían para que queremos otro campeón si tenemos a Karpov! Hay muchas historias dramáticas donde grandes talentos quedan en la sombra o desconocidos.Tenía 2650 Elo antes de la inflación de Elo.


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

Holy a las 20:00 jugamos de nuevo la BUNDESLIGA contra nuestros archienemigos NXN:





__





Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #N3Jfqe4p


82 players compete in the Sep 22, 2022 Lichess Liga 10B Team Battle. 5+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. Farhut takes the prize home!




lichess.org





@Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## calopez narcotraficante (22 Sep 2022)

Esto empieza.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Sep 2022)

Tenemos tercer derby el domingo... 

Yo he llegado tarde he jugado la mitad de las partidas andando por Bilbao haciendo recados, con prisas mirando móvil... 

Una pena, pero estamos... 
Al ataker!!! 

Me he chocado contra un grupo de viejas jugando...


----------



## NPCpremiun (22 Sep 2022)

lamentable mi estado de forma, pero lo he disimulado, jugué dopado de paracetamol hasta las orejas, y empezé casi una hora tarde, pero bersequé unas cuantas y rasqué algo, tambien se me escaparon otras que en estado normal ni de coña, me jodió el último punto, quedaban 35 seg, y ofrecí tablas, yo con* 1peón y torre contra 4peones y torre, teniendo 43seg y el 1:21 *de reloj, *rechaza mi generosa oferta*, me espereo 10 segundos para que recapacite y le vuelvo a ofertar con un jaque, pues nada, 14 jugadas después me las ofrece el a mi(yo torre y el peón en 7ª), pero ya no puntuan para el torneo. menos mal que el punto no era decisivo.


----------



## propileos (23 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Tenemos tercer derby el domingo...
> 
> Yo he llegado tarde he jugado la mitad de las partidas andando por Bilbao haciendo recados, con prisas mirando móvil...
> 
> ...



Eso es una señal para que regreses al NXN
Podias estar ya en Niteroi chocandote con cosas asi


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Sep 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Eso es una señal para que regreses al NXN
> Podias estar ya en Niteroi chocandote con cosas asi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1200830



Lo dice en serio, @propileos no quiere ser el unico:


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Sep 2022)

Hoy el Derby se juega por separado, pero al fin y al cabo es lo mismo...





__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #ofbtEJOb


63 players compete in the Sep 25, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ajegxi takes the prize home!




lichess.org








@Jean-de-la-fontaine @Leonberbiz2 @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito @NPCpremiun @Robii @el mensa @Gurney @exterriga @SpeedyGonzalez @adversaurio @javigz @Orospeda @Cazarr @pemebe @General Ramón Cabrera @Taxi_Driver @rober77 @Tio_Serio @Taipánidas de Mileto @Monica1988

@Ignadaptado @Capitán Walker @calopez narcotraficante @Cazarr @propileos @el mensa @Nothing @MIP @ApoloCreed @AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! @Triptolemo @ApoloCreed @General Ramón Cabrera @Clavisto @Gurney @HelloAsilvestrados @vayaquesi @Actor Secundario Bob @Vorsicht @pemebe @jorge @Robii @Tio_Serio @naufragodelpisito @Knish77 @Hiperión @Reilly @Libertadpuebloespañol @George Orwell @Kenthomi @noticiesiprofecies @tucco @blubleo @Pollepolle @Ratona001 @Erwin @InigoMontoya @NPCpremiun @Porquero de Agamenón @Saco de papas


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

tengo que marcar 14 puntos 
a ver si lo consigo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

vamos vamos!!!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (25 Sep 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> tengo que marcar 14 puntos
> a ver si lo consigo.



objetivo conseguido
a duras penas pero lo he conseguido. peleando con 2555 y 2200 y pico (varios).




__





Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #ofbtEJOb


63 players compete in the Sep 25, 2022 Lichess Liga 10C Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. ajegxi takes the prize home!




lichess.org




Segundo solo por debajo de Leonberbiz2


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Sep 2022)

La hemos cagao, perdon por mi actuacion...
￼￼￼
Tengo a mi madre hospitalizada y estoy borracho...


----------



## Gurney (25 Sep 2022)

Y las tablas porque el cabrón me rateó por tiempo


----------



## Gurney (25 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> La hemos cagao, perdon por mi actuacion...





Not bad....


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Sep 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> Not bad....




Mal cojones....


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Sep 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy el Derby se juega por separado, pero al fin y al cabo es lo mismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sacarme de vuestras putaa mierdas de ajedrez. No me gusta.


----------



## Ignadaptado (26 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Sacarme de vuestras putaa mierdas de ajedrez. No me gusta.



Te jodes.


----------



## NPCpremiun (29 Sep 2022)

¿Que está pasando?
No han avisado el jueves, sólo 5 jugando, aguantamos la categoría por los pelos.

Hoy a las 8 Lichess Liga 11A Team Battle: Standard 5+0 rated #DQ4Lvp0R






@calopez narcotraficante​


----------



## Triptolemo (5 Oct 2022)

O jugamos esta o dejamos el equipo...
@propileos tu creaste este equipo para dejarlo morir... 






__





Lichess Liga 12B Team Battle: Standard 3+0 rated #ECqHSZKa


50 players compete in the Oct 6, 2022 Lichess Liga 12B Team Battle. 3+0 rated games are played during 100 minutes. tom230 takes the prize home!




lichess.org







@Ignadaptado
@Capitán Walker
@calopez narcotraficante
@Cazarr
@propileos
@el mensa
@Nothing
@MIP
@ApoloCreed
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!
@Triptolemo
@ApoloCreed
@General Ramón Cabrera
@Clavisto
@Gurney
@HelloAsilvestrados
@vayaquesi
@Actor Secundario Bob
@Vorsicht
@pemebe
@jorge
@Robii
@Tio_Serio
@naufragodelpisito
@Knish77
@Hiperión
@Reilly
@Libertadpuebloespañol
@George Orwell
@Kenthomi
@noticiesiprofecies
@tucco
@blubleo
@Pollepolle
@Ratona001
@calopez
@Erwin
@InigoMontoya
@NPCpremiun
@Porquero de Agamenón
@Saco de papas


----------



## propileos (6 Oct 2022)

@Triptolemo yo no cree el DAMAS A PELITO, fue una idea de @calopez narcotraficante, y yo lo apoye, le ayude en todo lo que pude. 
El equipo al principio estaba funcionando, ahora ha pegado un bajon pero tampoco es que este muerto. 
A ver todos sabemos que hacer un equipo solo de foreros es complicado, se intento ya con el SERA EN OCTUBRE, luego yo y @Capitán Walker lo intentamos con el BURBUJA INFO, pero nos tuvimos que buscar ayuda porque solo con foreros la cosa no funcionaba. 
Yo creaba torneos y no acudia nadie del foro o muy poca gente. 
Esa es la triste realidad. 
La verdad que hemos fichao a lo largo de estos meses a mucha gente que no es FORERA pero son igual de CUÑAOS que nosotros, por esa parte no creo que sea negativo abrirse al exterior. 
Yo en el NXN estoy bien, los jugadores brasileños es gente muy tranquila, no dice nada en los chats, no se mete en lios, yo los estoy conociendo poco a poco, tampoco es que les guste mucho hablar, pero bueno, cada uno es como es. 
Y luego pues juega gente que ya conoceis, pizza, lotfi, hank, marta, gueldos y otros, no es un equipo de extraños cojones. 
Yo si quereis volver al NXN llorare de la emocion de estar otra vez con mis amiguitos.
Y si quereis seguir con el DAMAS A PELITO pues por eso no os voy a dejar de querer, ademas que yo siempre he apoyado al DAMAS A PELITO, nunca he sido hostil, ni he hecho juego subterraneo para cargarme al equipo, yo no disfruto con eso, no soy asi.


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Triptolemo yo no cree el DAMAS A PELITO, fue una idea de @calopez narcotraficante, y yo lo apoye, le ayude en todo lo que pude.
> El equipo al principio estaba funcionando, ahora ha pegado un bajon pero tampoco es que este muerto.
> A ver todos sabemos que hacer un equipo solo de foreros es complicado, se intento ya con el SERA EN OCTUBRE, luego yo y @Capitán Walker lo intentamos con el BURBUJA INFO, pero nos tuvimos que buscar ayuda porque solo con foreros la cosa no funcionaba.
> Yo creaba torneos y no acudia nadie del foro o muy poca gente.
> ...



Como te lo has tomado

Excusatio Non petita...

Era broma propi, ¿asi que te gustan los sumisos? 

Tu has jugado con damas, ahora no vengas de embajador de la lejana china...


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Oct 2022)

@propileos en esta escena se ve a un hombre jugando al ajedrez con un replicante... 

Pero lo gracioso es lo que dice en el minuto 1 segundo 40 ... 1' 40'' ... 

Te lo dedicó y sabes que te aprecio mucho... 
Al foro se viene llorado... 
Sin acritud


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Oct 2022)

Bajamos a 13 pero ha estado muy bien casi segundos pero la ronda final nos ha jodido...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Bajamos a 13 pero ha estado muy bien casi segundos pero la ronda final nos ha jodido...



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/members/triptolemo.80457/estábamos 3 tíos solo.


----------



## propileos (7 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos en esta escena se ve a un hombre jugando al ajedrez con un replicante...
> 
> Pero lo gracioso es lo que dice en el minuto 1 segundo 40 ... 1' 40'' ...
> 
> ...



Tripto yo creo que se pueden reconducir las cosas. 
Del NXN estamos de 10 a 15 por BUNDESLIGA, a veces menos, no es un exito. 
Y vosotros no llegais a 10, tampoco es un exito. 
Pero es que juntos hoy hubieramos estado mas de 20. 
No veas el NXN como un destino final, es un paso mas, como lo fue CAFE PI BURBUJA.


----------



## NPCpremiun (9 Oct 2022)

He estado ahora en liches y ...
¿Alguien me puede decir si este es el nuevo link de DAMAS A PELITO?


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 Oct 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> He estado ahora en liches y ...
> ¿Alguien me puede decir si este es el nuevo link de DAMAS A PELITO?



Ya sabíamos que el jueves fue el funeral y fuimos 3 sepultureros.


----------



## Triptolemo (9 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Ya sabíamos que el jueves fue el funeral y fuimos 3 sepultureros.



Yo ahora salgo del Hospital, además se ha escapado mi madre 3 horas   
Al final la Ertzaintza la ha encontrado...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (9 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo ahora salgo del Hospital, además se ha escapado mi madre 3 horas
> Al final la Ertzaintza la ha encontrado...



Vaya! Menos mal,al final hay cosas más importantes que un pasatiempo.La vida es muy corta para estas preocupaciones pequeñas. Pero me alegro de que haya salido bien compadre.


----------



## propileos (10 Oct 2022)

Animo @Triptolemo, aqui casi todos tenemos padres mayores y sabemos lo jodido que es, tu llega hasta donde puedas, no te exijas mucho a ti mismo, no se puede luchar contra el orden natural de las cosas, hay que darse cuenta de eso tambien.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Oct 2022)

Creo que me he colado en Primera División de la Bundesliga sin darme cuenta.con el equipo Guillon
*Batalla por equipos Lichess Bundesliga*

1The House Discord ServerIM wateenellende 103+93+86+43+41+39+36+36+36+34+33+33+32+31*676*2Blue Moon DiamondMafer1999 77+49+42+42+41+41+41+41+40+40+39+39+39+38*609*3Торпедо МоскваShefer_Alexandr 66+64+59+45+43+36+34+32+28+28+27+27+27+27*543*4SK 1962 Ladenburg e.V.FM Superfm1 52+46+43+41+39+36+35+35+35+34+32+31+29+28*516*5Team Entwicklung & Kompensationlyxxj 55+47+38+38+37+37+37+36+33+33+32+31+31+30*515*6Полный цугцвангIM Odnoobraz 47+46+46+40+37+36+34+34+33+32+31+30+28+28*502*7Guillon chessIM licg 55+47+45+44+39+36+34+31+30+29+28+28+27+25*498*8ChessScout.Info Teammbojan23 46+46+42+41+38+37+36+36+34+31+30+27+26+25*495*9La Garde du Roielectricgold 49+47+43+42+42+41+37+34+29+27+26+24+24+22*487*10Пылающее сердцеvladimir2709 51+45+43+41+39+37+27+26+26+26+26+26+24+19


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Oct 2022)

*Guillon chess*

Team pagePlayers33Puntuación promedio2054Average performance2004Average score22

1IM licg 2523*55*2GM AtalikS 2709*47*3roquemaspoli 2360*45*4IM Alexr58 2419*44*5jmcapoi 2333*39*6FabianPonzo 2171*36*7FM JOSOHA 2479*34*8borisv007 2180*31*9Chessmate7777 1936*30*10Kashyrin_M 2360*29*11Anakine76 2196*28*12eveyayo 2191*28*13TOMADO1 2276*27*14Soumyadeep_295 2104*25*15GM chessiando 2714*24*16mjuanchini 2191*24*17avefenix00 2146*24*18Tiwinza75 2081*22*19jcfding 2172*15*20TheBest_Of_TheBest77 2104*12*21HasHus92 1552*12*22ChesserDoner 1844*8*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (16 Oct 2022)

Propileos quería decirte que no sé nada de Calopez Narcotraficante y el equipo del foro ha morido. Creo que el hilo siendo tuyo (tu lo creaste) y que no esté muerto de risa,pues tal vez deberías publicar tus crónicas de equipo? No se,es una idea.No creo que los últimos deDamas aPelito nos molestemos .Pregúntalo si lo prefieres,por respeto a Gran Monarca.


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Propileos quería decirte que no sé nada de Calopez Narcotraficante y el equipo del foro ha morido. Creo que el hilo siendo tuyo (tu lo creaste) y que no esté muerto de risa,pues tal vez deberías publicar tus crónicas de equipo? No se,es una idea.No creo que los últimos deDamas aPelito nos molestemos .Pregúntalo si lo prefieres,por respeto a Gran Monarca.



A ver cuando regresa @calopez narcotraficante y que nos diga que planes tiene, no se si los que organizan la BUNDESLIGA han quitado al DAMAS A PELITO de la competicion o que ha pasado. 
Yo cuando di de baja el CAFE PI BURBUJA avise a Jeff para que tomara nota, por facilitarle el trabajo de organizacion. 
Mientras este la cosa asi en stand by si quereis podeis jugar en el NXN, hoy nos han subido @Hiperión y David vaya fenomenos, ya estamos en la 8, no entiendo porque no jugais vosotros. 
Tu te pones a jugar con el equipo ese de las galletas y el resto esta desaparecido, no entiendo.
Yo os estoy esperando a todos con los brazos abiertos, hoy hemos subido pero no llegabamos a 20, hacer que la gente se implique es complicado, no hay motivacion economica entonces lo unico que se puede hacer es trabajar para que la gente se lo pase bien y se sienta parte de la piña. 
Estoy tratando de fichar a esta chica









nica_chess_girl (2011)


nica_chess_girl played 7641 games since Jul 20, 2022. Current Blitz rating: 2011.




lichess.org





He jugado bastante contra ella en los torneos de CIBRAU y me extraño verla hoy en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Le he dicho que se venga al NXN, seria un empujon importante.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Oct 2022)

NPCpremium,Triptolemo y yo somos jugadores muy entregados . Confiábamos en DAMAS A PELITO el equipo del foro que se fue al cárabo en un tiempo récord.Agradezco mucho tu invitación pero no ,gracias. El mundo es muy grande he jugado en un equipo,como cualquier otro,me han acogido bien … pero ya no me caso con nadie.Puedo jugar en cualquier equipo y eso haré.Nunca he necesitado a nadie,todo lo que tengo y soy me lo currado yo.Aquí hay gente que ha querido hundir el equipo y lo a conseguido.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> NPCpremium,Triptolemo y yo somos jugadores muy entregados . Confiábamos en DAMAS A PELITO el equipo del foro que se fue al cárabo en un tiempo récord.Agradezco mucho tu invitación pero no ,gracias. El mundo es muy grande he jugado en un equipo,como cualquier otro,me han acogido bien … pero ya no me caso con nadie.Puedo jugar en cualquier equipo y eso haré.Nunca he necesitado a nadie,todo lo que tengo y soy me lo currado yo.Aquí hay gente que ha querido hundir el equipo y lo a conseguido.



Me he Unido a galletas guillon... 

Tengamos paz


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Me he Unido a galletas guillon...
> 
> Tengamos paz



Bravo,Hermano jajaja… Pues es la Primera División así nos saltamos todas las divisiones


----------



## naufragodelpisito (17 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Bravo,Hermano jajaja… Pues es la Primera División así nos saltamos todas las divisiones



No,si paz hay ,Propileos a sido muy activo con el ajedrez en burbuja y no a puesto trabas,y pienso bien de él.Y ya no me tomo nada en serio , ni hay piques ni na. Pues jugaremos con las galletas Guillon.Tenía mis dudas y aunque empecé con problemas con la plaqueta y no podía mover donde quería,al final limpié la tablet que estaba llena de anís  y no quede tan mal en un equipo de fieras dentro de Múnich.


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2022)

Tios me estoy quitando de trabajar y de la salud para que tengamos un equipo de ajedrez VIVO. 
Vale que se intente un equipo de ajedrez para solo foreros, eso lo respeto, pero que me saqueis el cuerpo para ir con el primer equipo galletero que os encontrais en el bar eso no lo puedo entender.


----------



## propileos (17 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Creo que me he colado en Primera División de la Bundesliga sin darme cuenta.con el equipo Guillon
> *Batalla por equipos Lichess Bundesliga*
> 
> 1The House Discord ServerIM wateenellende 103+93+86+43+41+39+36+36+36+34+33+33+32+31*676*2Blue Moon DiamondMafer1999 77+49+42+42+41+41+41+41+40+40+39+39+39+38*609*3Торпедо МоскваShefer_Alexandr 66+64+59+45+43+36+34+32+28+28+27+27+27+27*543*4SK 1962 Ladenburg e.V.FM Superfm1 52+46+43+41+39+36+35+35+35+34+32+31+29+28*516*5Team Entwicklung & Kompensationlyxxj 55+47+38+38+37+37+37+36+33+33+32+31+31+30*515*6Полный цугцвангIM Odnoobraz 47+46+46+40+37+36+34+34+33+32+31+30+28+28*502*7Guillon chessIM licg 55+47+45+44+39+36+34+31+30+29+28+28+27+25*498*8ChessScout.Info Teammbojan23 46+46+42+41+38+37+36+36+34+31+30+27+26+25*495*9La Garde du Roielectricgold 49+47+43+42+42+41+37+34+29+27+26+24+24+22*487*10Пылающее сердцеvladimir2709 51+45+43+41+39+37+27+26+26+26+26+26+24+19



El equipo de Galoppa el quinto.


----------



## NPCpremiun (18 Oct 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> *Me he Unido a galletas guillon...*
> 
> Tengamos paz





propileos dijo:


> Tios me estoy quitando de trabajar y de la salud para que tengamos un equipo de ajedrez VIVO.
> Vale que se intente un equipo de ajedrez para solo foreros, eso lo respeto, *pero que me saqueis el cuerpo para ir con el primer equipo galletero que os encontrais en el bar eso no lo puedo entender.*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Oct 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


>



Entonces te apuntas? Es en Primera Clase en el Bundestag!


----------



## propileos (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1232657



Madre mía que galletas!!!! con esas soy tu esclavo jajaja


----------



## naufragodelpisito (19 Oct 2022)

Mensa espabila! Que pierdes por que te da la gana. Que vi tu partida y empezaste muy bien con gran ventaja y regalas la partida.No te voy a dar consolación…. No eres una mascota.Que te puedo decir a un tío que los tiene bien puestos pero está como Blancanieves!


----------



## el mensa (19 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Mensa espabila! Que pierdes por que te da la gana. Que vi tu partida y empezaste muy bien con gran ventaja y regalas la partida.No te voy a dar consolación…. No eres una mascota.Que te puedo decir a un tío que los tiene bien puestos pero está como Blancanieves!



Oye, me gusta el mix entre tetas y ajedrez.


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Oye, me gusta el mix entre tetas y ajedrez.



Los culos y las tetas son un buen gancho publicitario, ahora no las usan por lo del empoderamiento pero eso aqui no llega y voy a aprovechar.

A ver si la gente se anima a participar en los TUTORIALES PACO.

Lo de las galletas ha sido un jarro de agua fria para mi, lo confieso.

Asumo que querais jugar en un equipo de SOLO-FOREROS, pero que se muera el equipo y os vayais con el primero que pase existiendo que existe el NXN que juego yo, juega gueldos, juega hiperion, juega david, juega leon, y mas gente que conoceis me cuesta digerirlo.

Vale que Longines y quiza alguien mas no quiera jugar en el NXN porque hay gente que no le gusta y tal, pero eso tambien pone en una situacion complicada a los demas.

A mi tampoco me agrada que Longines este el solo con los de las galletas, creo que debemos jugar todos en el mismo equipo, si longines no quiere jugar en el NXN esta en su derecho, pero es una oportunidad perdida tambien.

Ya hemos perdido a mucha gente por el camino, no quiero perder a @naufragodelpisito y a @Triptolemo @el mensa @SpeedyGonzalez @NPCpremiun @calopez narcotraficante y otros que se vayan con el, realmente para mi seria doloroso.

Lo bueno es meterse en el hilo despues de la KARTOFFEL y comentar las PACADAS y todo lo demas como haciamos antes.
Espero que lo podamos conseguir de una manera o de otra.


----------



## el mensa (20 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Los culos y las tetas son un buen gancho publicitario, ahora no las usan por lo del empoderamiento pero eso aqui no llega y voy a aprovechar.
> 
> A ver si la gente se anima a participar en los TUTORIALES PACO.
> 
> ...



Juego a temporadas más o menos, nada personal, sólo son negocios...

Si juego la bundesliga tengo pensado hacerlo con el NXN, pero esta semana hoy no podré y el domingo lo veo estropeado o como mucho un ratillo.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Oct 2022)

Que jrande es Propileos! Es el alma matter del Ajedrez de burbuja,no tiene parangón,a mi me gusta más que Leonxo García. Es el mejor cronista del ajedrez en burbuja por goleada! Yo la verdad es que he aprendido mucho de él… y lo que me queda.A pesar de algunas diferencias es un forero muy paciente,mordaz,y pone buenas fotos.Como supiste que estaba tomando Coñac ?


----------



## el mensa (20 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que jrande es Propileos! Es el alma matter del Ajedrez de burbuja,no tiene parangón,a mi me gusta más que Leonxo García. Es el mejor cronista del ajedrez en burbuja por goleada! Yo la verdad es que he aprendido mucho de él… y lo que me queda.A pesar de algunas diferencias es un forero muy paciente,mordaz,y pone buenas fotos.Como supiste que estaba tomando Coñac ?



No se como será en la vida real nuestro amigo Propi, pero te has pasado comparándolo con el tío ese de la familia Adams (dicho esto sin acritud y tal...).


----------



## propileos (20 Oct 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Que jrande es Propileos! Es el alma matter del Ajedrez de burbuja,no tiene parangón,a mi me gusta más que Leonxo García. Es el mejor cronista del ajedrez en burbuja por goleada! Yo la verdad es que he aprendido mucho de él… y lo que me queda.A pesar de algunas diferencias es un forero muy paciente,mordaz,y pone buenas fotos.Como supiste que estaba tomando Coñac ?



Yo en lo que estoy es en hacer un equipo jrande con jugadores activos, que haya 30 por torneo, y es muy dificil porque no hay premios en dinero ni han llegado todavia los jamones, entonces solo se puede motivar a la gente con el buen rollo, no hay mas.
Si volveis al NXN habra BUNDESLIGAS que estemos 30, pon que fallen 10, si fallan 10 quedan 20 jugando, no hay problema, casi ni se nota.
Pero si jugamos 15 y fallan 10 quedan 5, y esos 5 se piran y adios equipo.
Y no es teoria, nos ha pasado ya 4 veces.
Entonces tienes que dejar ya el tema de las galletas y volver al NXN, porque eres cuñao y es donde tienes que estar, te guste o no.
Y luego a comentar las pacadas aqui al hilo.
Yo ire subiendo fotos potentes.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (20 Oct 2022)

Hoy las galletas han bajado,el NXN ha bajao……. Normal! No estaba yo en ninguno! Fuera coñas y penas. Hay alguien muy especial que ha conseguido la Medalla de Oro de la Bundesliga! Estaba un célebre forero nuestro con el equipo campeón Absoluto en La Baviera. Bravo !! Rectifico las galletas no han bajado.


----------



## propileos (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## NPCpremiun (21 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


>









​


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Oct 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1234955
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye que es una categoría muy dura! Lo importante es el equipo y hacer piña. Bueno,es mejor cola de leon que no saber hacia donde vamos con equipos Paco. Todo son ventajas,no tenemos jefes.En la Liga Fantástica pasa un poco igual,esta creándose endogamia y al final no están los más fuertes en términos relativos. Salimos fuera a que nos dé el aire. Por cierto el segundo es el equipo de otro forero,este si es duro en la modalidad.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Nov 2022)

*NXN*

Team pagePlayers16Puntuación promedio1955Average performance1965Average score17

1Chessmate7777 1962*31*2Lguizani 2146*30*3Vangill 2078*27*4carvaflu 2009*24*5Comunista_Vermelho 2119*23*6propileos 1925*22*7pizzanight 1957*20*8Angelpitaquito 2141*18*9Ajedrez_Telegrafico 2181*11*10assassino2006 1961*10*11Leonberbiz2 2044*8*12martarb 1812*2*13hugo2006ofc 1624*1*14Joaojoaojorge 1922*0*15KrullJp 1444*0*16AlanApoloHerrada 1952*0*
*Batalla por equipos Lichess Liga 8A*

1Lichess MasterFuenteA1 38+36+33+30+24+23+21*205*2SchachAkademiePaderbornScarecrow_27 39+33+31+24+23+19+12*181*3NXNChessmate7777 31+30+27+24+23+22+20*177*4VSF FlintbekSmuelli 60+24+24+22+18+15+8*171*5The Volga Team - ПоволжьеBanditMoscow 48+32+20+20+9+3*132*6Lichess4545 Leaguesahkal 26+25+21+16+16+0+0*104*7SGLsnubi 56+30+7*93*8Schachklub GiessenViktorPribe 31+29+6+5+4+0*75*9LSV Turm Lippstadt 96GrobiGermany 29+18+10+3*60*
11-20 / 83

11Chessmate77771962NXN2002244440000012022200*31*12ILuvWinning2061SchachAkademiePaderborn01330020220220020220224*31*13Alois12e2288SGL02020022440222202022*30*14jorgedibe1934Lichess Master22201212202240224*30*15Lguizani2146NXN32020020122444400*30*16GrobiGermany2258LSV Turm Lippstadt 960220120220220202244*29*17Feuer_12264Schachklub Giessen22444400022020002001*29*18Vangill2078NXN20222210020202244*27*19sahkal2318Lichess4545 League224403300300320*26*20Whelp102075Lichess4545 League0300130002202022402020*25*


----------



## naufragodelpisito (6 Nov 2022)

Me senté a la mesa del NXN y no fue mal, la crónica que la haga Propileos .


----------



## Ritalapollera (7 Nov 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


>



Hostia qué bueno jajajajajajajajaja

Me uniría al club pero soy un puto paquete. 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propileos (7 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Me senté a la mesa del NXN y no fue mal, la crónica que la haga Propileos .



Nada la cronica es facil, contigo, el resto de burbujos, mas los brasileños, estariamos bastante arriba en la BUNDESLIGA. 
Hoy han jugado brasileños que nunca habian jugado la BUNDESLIGA, si sumanos todo eso mas triptolemo, el mensa, NPC, hiperion, david, renzo etc etc, que se pasen algun dia tendriamos un gran equipo.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (7 Nov 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Hostia qué bueno jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Me uniría al club pero soy un puto paquete.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Aun asi no estas de menos, siempre puedes desmoralizarles


----------



## propileos (14 Nov 2022)

Pego este video aqui, me da la risa Kasparov es como los de mi pueblo que no dicen ni hola ni adios.
El tio se ha puesto a jugar como si hubiera aparcao el tractor un momento ahi fuera para la partida.
Ha saludado a Rey Enigma escojonandose con el traje a cuadros como diciendo pero este tio quien es.
Y luego al final tambien se ha ido como diciendo quien me ha traido aqui para esta mierda, ahora mismo lo busco.
La partida sin mucha historia, kasparov ha ido derroyendo a Rey Enigma como hace con nosotros @Robii y el Rey Enigma que no abandonaba.
Llega a estar ahi @ApoloCreed y se mete a parar el reloj y darle 4 meneos.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Pego este video aqui, me da la risa Kasparov es como los de mi pueblo que no dicen ni hola ni adios.
> El tio se ha puesto a jugar como si hubiera aparcao el tractor un momento ahi fuera para la partida.
> Ha saludado a Rey Enigma escojonandose con el traje a cuadros como diciendo pero este tio quien es.
> Y luego al final tambien se ha ido como diciendo quien me ha traido aqui para esta mierda, ahora mismo lo busco.
> ...



De 0:45 a 0:52 y de 8:41 a 8:51, por poner un par de ejemplos. Esa rata mueve en el tiempo de rey enigma, fijaos en el segundo 0:45, dos manos en el tablero, ¿como como llegó a campeón del mundo un miserable que ni siquiera sabe respetar los turnos?


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

Me lo he puesto a 0,25 y no veo nada raro NPC, yo creo que no te cae bien kasparov y ya. 
Lo que me gusta es esa mesa sin sillas para jugar al ajedrez, la verdad que sentado en una mesa normal se ve una mierda.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Me lo he puesto a 0,25 y no veo nada raro NPC, yo creo que no te cae bien kasparov y ya.
> Lo que me gusta es esa mesa sin sillas para jugar al ajedrez, la verdad que sentado en una mesa normal se ve una mierda.



Kasparov mueve en el tiempo de rey enigma, no puede poner la mano sobre la vertical del tablero hata que el oponente presione el reloj, es una rata, vuelve a mirar.


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Kasparov mueve en el tiempo de rey enigma, no puede poner la mano sobre la vertical del tablero hata que el oponente presione el reloj, es una rata, vuelve a mirar.



Rey Enigma tenia que haber parado el reloj y haber llamado al arbitro. 
Lo iban a flipar, eso es una oficina de Kasparov en Paris creo.


----------



## propileos (15 Nov 2022)

Oye @NPCpremiun eso de no poner la mano sobre la vertical del tablero no lo respeta nadie. 
Mira en la partida de rey enigma contra karpov, en el 1 50 es un despelote, ademas las piezas resbalaban mucho y se iban por todo el tablero, mucho mas chapucero que nuestros torneos PACO.


----------



## NPCpremiun (15 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Oye @NPCpremiun eso de no poner la mano sobre la vertical del tablero no lo respeta nadie.
> Mira en la partida de rey enigma contra karpov, en el 1 50 es un despelote, ademas las piezas resbalaban mucho y se iban por todo el tablero, mucho mas chapucero que nuestros torneos PACO.



Si no saben jugar al ajedrez, que jueguen al parchis, las normas se respetan, que coño es eso de la pezuña incordiosa.


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

@Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito a ver esto es comportamiento antideportivo, vale que jugueis la BUNDESLIGA con el equipo que querais, pero no para joder a otro equipo. 
Si jugais siempre contra el NXN se va a dar cuenta el algoritmo y os va a chapar la cuenta. 
Ademas no entiendo porque haceis esto, ya apoye en su momento al DAMAS A PELITO, estoy intentado resucitar el SERA EN OCTUBRE. 
Ya mas cosas por tener un equipo no puedo hacer, no se a que vienen estas puñaladas. 
Y otra cosa que no entiendo, @calopez narcotraficante antes de morir os hizo lideres a los 2, podeis seguir con el equipo. 
O hacer uno nuevo, en lugar de trabajar para hundir al NXN hacer un equipo nuevo, buscais foreros para que jueguen y adelante.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> @Triptolemo @naufragodelpisito a ver esto es comportamiento antideportivo, vale que jugueis la BUNDESLIGA con el equipo que querais, pero no para joder a otro equipo.
> Si jugais siempre contra el NXN se va a dar cuenta el algoritmo y os va a chapar la cuenta.
> Ademas no entiendo porque haceis esto, ya apoye en su momento al DAMAS A PELITO, estoy intentado resucitar el SERA EN OCTUBRE.
> Ya mas cosas por tener un equipo no puedo hacer, no se a que vienen estas puñaladas.
> ...



Voy a contestarte lo más racional y deportivamente...

1-Hoy he sacado 25 puntos y náufrago 20, no nos hemos cruzado al menos yo contra ningún NXN equipo al que pertenezco...

2-Cuando yo he jugado a rugby o sokatira cuando un equipo le faltaba algún jugador por deportividad hemos cedido gustosamente un jugador o más. Yo por ejemplo en Suiza gane un montón de tiradas y pase a semifinales con un equipo hecho de retales mientras mi equipo original saco cero puntos...

3-Nos estas acusando de sabotaje y además nos lanzas amenazas de asusta viejas del algorrino de lichess...

4-Si quieres ganar aplicate más, esfuérzate más, hoy he sacado 5 puntos más que tu pese a descender...

5-Si quieres expulsarnos habla con NXN como una Urraca en vez de ver que nuestro troleo es para refundar SERÁ DE OCTUBRE eres un completo ciego aparte de quejica llorona...

6-Si tu intención es refundar el equipo lo primero será hablarlo en vez de crear una atmósfera de hostilidades que no es tal...

7-Taluec...

8-Mua mua mua mua así lloran mua mua, por cierto hoy el bazar chino ganador...

@Gurney    @ApoloCreed ...


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

Lo que te jode @propileos es que @naufragodelpisito te ha ganado...
Los únicos dos puntos que hemos podido quitar como dices tu a NXN...
Tu culpa

Yo y náufrago solo 2 puntos, y lo compensan los 2 puntos de leonviz...

¿Quiza NXN ha hecho descender al otro?

GMI tercer puesto 20 puntos por encima de NXN, no tienes argumentos...


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Lo que te jode @propileos es que @naufragodelpisito te ha ganado...
> Los únicos dos puntos que hemos podido quitar como dices tu a NXN...
> Tu culpa
> 
> ...



No tiene nada que ver. 
Lo mismo te diria si hubiera ganado yo esa partida.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver.
> Lo mismo te diria si hubiera ganado yo esa partida.



GMI tercer puesto, NXN a falta de 20 puntos...
¿Y nosotros somos los culpables?
No seas tan celoso...

Ahora dirás que somos ajedrezterroristas...


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Voy a contestarte lo más racional y deportivamente...
> 
> 1-Hoy he sacado 25 puntos y náufrago 20, no nos hemos cruzado al menos yo contra ningún NXN equipo al que pertenezco...
> 
> ...



Yo no quiero expulsar a nadie de ningun sitio, ni tengo que hablar nada con nadie. 
Lo de meterse a jugar con un equipo de Munich para dar por saco al NXN es una guarrada y lo sabes, no intentes salirte del tema con circunloquios.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Yo no quiero expulsar a nadie de ningun sitio, ni tengo que hablar nada con nadie.
> Lo de meterse a jugar con un equipo de Munich para dar por saco al NXN es una guarrada y lo sabes, no intentes salirte del tema con circunloquios.



Solo ha habido 4 cruces de NXN con los nazis...

2 de náufrago uno ganar otro perder...
2 carvao o algo así uno ganar uno perder...

No es por tocarte las narices propiamente, algo de cachondeo si, nada contra NXN...

Es una manera de llamar tu atención, porque nosotros teníamos fé en ti como capitán...
Tendrias que sentirte alagado...

Y francamente propi, tu has conocido más equipos que yo rameras en el lupanar...

Nosotros somos leales a ti y a octubre...
No hablo por náufrago, pero le gustaran mis palabras...

O capitán mi capitán...


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Sobre el SERA EN OCTUBRE yo estoy esperando que me conteste el tal









TomSaybrook (1777)


TomSaybrook played 752 games since Jun 14, 2015. Current Blitz rating: 1777.




lichess.org





pero lleva mas de 6 meses sin entrar en lichess y por el foro tampoco esta, no puedo hacer nada mas.

De todas formas en el caso de que me contestara seria para ponerte a ti, Longines, Ignadaptado, Cazarr, de lideres y vosotros activar el equipo.
Yo no puedo dejar al NXN porque he llevado mucha gente ahi y no puedo decirles adios e irme a otro equipo.

Tampoco entiendo porque tanta mania al NXN, pues antes estabamos en el CAFE PI, lo mismo sera.
Si no hemos podido hacer un equipo solo de foreros, ha sido imposible.

Si algun dia lichess permite cambiar el nombre de los equipos se pondria NXN BURBUJOS y poco mas podriamos hacer, porque mover gente de un equipo a otro es complicado.

En fin, es verdad que yo no lo hice bien, no podemos tampoco estar siempre dandole vueltas a lo mismo, para que.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

@propileos tengo una idea para después del torneo de Navidad, será una oportunidad única para ti y para todos... 
De momento no voy a decir nada más...


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @propileos tengo una idea para después del torneo de Navidad, será una oportunidad única para ti y para todos...
> De momento no voy a decir nada más...



El video es lamentable, luego hablas de mis jamones.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> El video es lamentable, luego hablas de mis jamones.



Si hace mate!!!
No has visto el video completo...
Hay humanos que ni eso...


----------



## propileos (18 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si hace mate!!!
> No has visto el video completo...



Lo he visto completo, cual mate, si iba de una pieza a otra picandolas todas. 
Bueno no pasa nada, un video mas, tampoco esta tan mal. 
El pajarico es simpatico.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo he visto completo, cual mate, si iba de una pieza a otra picandolas todas.
> Bueno no pasa nada, un video mas, tampoco esta tan mal.
> El pajarico es simpatico.



Después de tirar el rey en su segundo intento hace mate con la torre y reina, pajaro torre y mate... 
Te lo pongo en pajaralgebraico ??? 

¿Tu utilizas el método del pájaro carpintero? 
Un poco carpintero tienes maneras tu...


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

Luego hablamos que me voy a almorzar jeje. Jugué algo mal pero algo se noto, tal vez impedimos el ascenso del equipo en cuestión,ademas contaba contabamos con otro camarada que se iría de fulanas el muy golfo!jeje


----------



## naufragodelpisito (18 Nov 2022)

Hola Triptolemo! Igual entramos a Lichess y estamos baleados jeje. Nos creamos una baraja de nicks .Que te envié Propileos un tutorial de manejo de Lichess así fichamos a Djokovic y poco más.Estamos solos hermano frente a todos,pero nos da igual.jeje


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Nov 2022)

naufragodelpisito dijo:


> Hola Triptolemo! Igual entramos a Lichess y estamos baleados jeje. Nos creamos una baraja de nicks .Que te envié Propileos un tutorial de manejo de Lichess así fichamos a Djokovic y poco más.Estamos solos hermano frente a todos,pero nos da igual.jeje



Siempre estaré contigo Juan Ramírez Sánchez...


----------



## ueee3 (18 Nov 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (1 Dic 2022)

buenas a TODOS.
Necesito pediros un favorako.

Hace no mucho se puso una web que analiza tus partidas y te muestra información en texto sobre las estrategias.
Creia que la había añadido a favoritos pero la he perdido.
La versión gratuita analiza una partida al día, pero necesito recuperar la URL.

No recuerdo ni el autor del post ni si fué en este hilo u otro.
Pero sería un detallazo si alguno la guardásteis poder recuperarla.

No era ni lichess ni chess.com que lo que hacen es meterle modulo a las jugadas, eran comentarios de texto a las diferentes variantes.
La encontré superútil y ni google ni calopez me ayudan con sus buscadores cada vez más incapaces.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (4 Dic 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> buenas a TODOS.
> Necesito pediros un favorako.
> 
> Hace no mucho se puso una web que analiza tus partidas y te muestra información en texto sobre las estrategias.
> ...



Habla con Djokovic que él sabe de esto bastante.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Dic 2022)

Propileos donde andabas, no has jugado la Bundesliga?


----------



## propileos (5 Dic 2022)

Lo de la BUNDESLIGA esta complicado, para lo que es el NXN claro, ya hable con Vangill que estos dias de mundial y navidad dejaremos el enlace en el muro para los que quieran jugar y poco mas. 
Y despues ya se vera. 
Realmente a mi jugar a las 8 de la tarde me va muy mal, yo a esa hora estoy en plena actividad laboral/familiar, para mi es un sacrificio ponerme a jugar a esa hora. 
Lo hacia con la ilusion de hacer un gran equipo con mucha gente y llegar a primera division pero no lo he conseguido.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (5 Dic 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Lo de la BUNDESLIGA esta complicado, para lo que es el NXN claro, ya hable con Vangill que estos dias de mundial y navidad dejaremos el enlace en el muro para los que quieran jugar y poco mas.
> Y despues ya se vera.
> Realmente a mi jugar a las 8 de la tarde me va muy mal, yo a esa hora estoy en plena actividad laboral/familiar, para mi es un sacrificio ponerme a jugar a esa hora.
> Lo hacia con la ilusion de hacer un gran equipo con mucha gente y llegar a primera division pero no lo he conseguido.



Hombre ! Pues claro que tienes que descansar algunos días obviamente,que nos gusta:si ,pero no para sacrificarlo todo. Lo que pretendes conseguir es una quimera.ni la Primera division es tan dura (aunque lo es) pero muchas veces gente muy fuerte se mete en divisiones inferiores y también es un infierno. Lo de Brasil es como todo. La parte genial unas garotas de infarto, las mejores folladoras del mundo,frutas tropicales una selva hermosa,…… y luego está la parte mala,la peligrosidad,inseguridad de todo tipo,.. El ajedrez es como la vida . Te has ido a conquistar las Américas creo que acertaste pues la experiencia que sacas a sido buena. Aquí ya sabes lo que hay salvo unos pocos incondicionales los demás pasan.A los únicos que se puede reprochar es a los alemanes con su horario raro( ellos juegan después de cenar) pero como es su Bundesliga hacen lo que quieren. En fin nos divertimos en su momento con nuestras guerrillas. Ahora no tenemos equipo,ni lo espero.Mantén la moral alta y organiza algún Charo Torneo. Mientras Cazarr se recupera y observa la evolución de tu Terminator Asisitente! Es matar el tiempo en algún momento que haya foreros conectados y tengamos ganas.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (8 Dic 2022)

@Triptolemo que se ma pasaooo! Me inscrito a falta de 1 mn para el cierre en los bazares .te felicito por tu actuación en medio de esos monstruos chirriaba tus 22 puntos y el Elo jejej


----------



## naufragodelpisito (10 Dic 2022)

Aquí pongo una partida realmente dura y muy estratégica en la que me vi sometido a presión por parte del negro y en una posición de absoluta igualdad en la jugada 40 me despistó y acaba en derrota. Igual ahí es donde tenemos que no perder el hilo conductor muchos de los jugadores que aquí estamos donde esos pequeños matices son la diferencia con respecto a Hiperion,Robii,Exterriga,Djokovic…..lo pongo porque muchos lo podéis Classical Chess • Longines vs SouthernChessPlayer


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Dic 2022)

Bueno,bueno hay que estar preparados para la guerra y ya estoy inscrito en el Rochade equipo organizador de la Bundesliga a la espera estoy de mis compadres y el que sea hidalgo sin tierras.


----------



## naufragodelpisito (21 Dic 2022)

@NPCpremiun @Triptolemo y los valientes que se decidan a vivir esta aventura en tierras bávaras.


----------

